#ubuntu-br 2011-04-04
<MarceloVaz> marmadeoli apt-get install lsb-core
<marmadeoli> ja fiz
<MarceloVaz> executa no console
<MarceloVaz> e cola a saida no pastebin ai
<marmadeoli> estou dando um retorno pois os colegas não tinham sabido passar essa informação antes
<MarceloVaz> ahh
<MarceloVaz> n li mais abaixo
<MarceloVaz> malz
<Known_problems> alguma dica de como ativar webcan no ubuntu ? algum utilitario ?
<ZNC> cheese
<ZNC> um problema com pendrive no ubuntu 9.10, espeta ele aparece duas unidade mas nada de arquivos, espeta em outra distro aparece 1 unidade com arquivos, (detalhe apenas com 1 pendrive 2gb) testado com 3 pendrive do mesmo fabricante e comprado no mesmo dia
<MarceloVaz> chama um padre ZNC
<MarceloVaz> tem q benzer
<MarceloVaz> :D
<ZNC> srsrsr
<ZNC> segundo o filelight meu pendrive esta zerinho sem nada dentro
<ZNC> soque nele esta como /dev/sdd1
<ZNC> nofat32
<ZNC> fat32
<ZNC> no outro esta ntfs
<ZNC> kakakak
<ZNC> Se você quer suporte, você precisa fornecer os detalhes salvos!
<ZNC> Veja http://gparted.org/save-details.htm para mais informações.
<ZNC> haiahiahiahi
<MarceloVaz> ZNC
<MarceloVaz> eu tinha um mp3player a um tempo atras
<ZNC> sim
<MarceloVaz> q montava 2 unidades
<MarceloVaz> a partição dele era algo chamado "superfloppy"
<MarceloVaz> um tipo de fat16
<MarceloVaz> tenta achar algo sobre isso
<ZNC> mas é um pendrive comum
<MarceloVaz> sei la, pode ser o mesmo caso
<ZNC> kingston
<ZNC> preto
<MarceloVaz> no janelas o mp3 abria normal
<MarceloVaz> no debian dava esse xixo
<MarceloVaz> sendo q n conseguia gravar em nenhuma das unidade
<MarceloVaz> refiz a partição com o gparted usando fat32
<ZNC> entao nao consigo nem ler
<ZNC> acronis disk nele :D
<MarceloVaz> kingston tá fo**
<MarceloVaz> nada mais deles presta
<ZNC> mas faz um tempo q comprei
<MarceloVaz> é aquele q o plug esconde dentro ?
<ZNC> tenho um novo de 2gb ele funciona normal o de 16gb nao presta troquei 2X
<ZNC> srsr
<MarceloVaz> tenho um desses é meio bixado tbem
<ZNC> mmm
<MarceloVaz> no lenny
<MarceloVaz> eu mando copiar
<ZNC> sem contar q as cores sao feias, pendrive lilas ou verde q horror
<MarceloVaz> e tenho q esperar um tempo a mais, mesmo depois q acaba a copia
<MarceloVaz> se removo o pen, ou vai corrompido os arquivos, ou nao sao copiados
<ZNC> ixi
<MarceloVaz> ja no pen da corsair
<MarceloVaz> nenhum problema
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> oh legal é que a nota fical eletronica esta toda la
<ZNC> backup srsr
<MarceloVaz> como assim?
<MarceloVaz> do q tu comprou? :D
<ZNC> o database do nfe
<MarceloVaz> eita
<ZNC> eu gravo os backup dentro toda vez q vou migrar o sistema dos pcs
<ZNC> srsr
<ZNC> vou morrer
<MarceloVaz> n confio em pendrive pra nada
<MarceloVaz> só pra mover um q outro arquivo
<ZNC> srsrrs pois é eu confio
<ZNC> :S
<MarceloVaz> aproveita teu ftp
<MarceloVaz> faz uma rotininha incremental
<MarceloVaz> e manda pra lá
<MarceloVaz> =)
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> ssh ^^
<ZNC> ruim é se alguem tacar o dedo la
<ZNC> :S
<ZNC> tem muito mechelão la
<Nilodanx5> gente aki no 11.04 quando eu uso a bateria minha placa wireless diminue o desempenho
<MarceloVaz> hmm
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, mas vou ver se consigo um local seguro,
<Nilodanx5> e cai toda hora
<ZNC> e transfiro pela rede
<Nilodanx5> tem jeito de configurar isso?
<MarceloVaz> ZNC é windows as maquinas onde roda o sistema?
<MarceloVaz> tem uns scripts bem legais usando o winscp
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, chega win sai linux
<MarceloVaz> lol
<MarceloVaz> q sistema é?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<ZNC> normalmente solares
<ZNC> mas alguns ubuntu :-)
<MarceloVaz> uhu
<MarceloVaz> pergunto, se é um erp
<MarceloVaz> ou pdv, pois esta relacionado a nfe e talz
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, é pcs de diversa empresas, chega o pc instala a distro instala os pacote de aplicativos interno para eles gerenciar é bem legal, mas para nota fiscal usam o nfe mesmo
<ZNC> meu pen ficou louco
<ZNC> boot na vm xp formatei e em uma unidade mostra 2 pasta e a outra sumiu
<ZNC> srsr
<MarceloVaz> n sei como é a nfe no teu estado
<MarceloVaz> aqui no meu n é fornecida nenhuma aplicação pra emissão
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<ZNC> baixamos pelo site da secretaria da fazenda
<MarceloVaz> fica por conta dos desenvolvedores
<ZNC> javex
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, boa noite
<Ricardo__> como q ta o ubuntu beta?
<MarceloVaz> legal
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, esta http://www.emissornfe.fazenda.sp.gov.br/
<MarceloVaz> ZNC pra nfe eu tenho um parceiro
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, mmm
<MarceloVaz> ele me concede um certificado, e um software para integrar ao erp q eu precisar
<MarceloVaz> os arquivos q negocio com a fazenda
<MarceloVaz> ficam no servidor dele como backup
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, :)
<ZNC> ops vou ter q ligar e falar o que ouve com o pendrive ssr
<ZNC> volto ja
<MarceloVaz> ZNC ah ta :D em sp eles fornecem
<xGrind> salve ubunteristas kk
<luizfel_BR> Alguem sabe se ja existe release do ubuntu 10.10 para driversde palcar radeon x1200 series?
<_4_7_3_> testando...1...2..3... denovo estou on?
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<peregrinator_six> _4_7_3_, sim, vc tá on! :D
<peregrinator_six> _4_7_3_, boa noite.
<_4_7_3_> hehehe e boa noite
<_4_7_3_> estou com o anime da yoko completo e baixei os especiais
<_4_7_3_> FOI MAL!!!!! CHAT ERRADO!!!!!!
<_4_7_3_> ...por isso odeio abas....
<peregrinator_six> _4_7_3_, já era mano, foimpego em flagrante com a muamba... :P
<_4_7_3_> lol
<virtu> alguem anda de bike aqui?
<virtu> =P
<Nilodanx5> 	alguem tem ppa pro 11.04????
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Saudações!!!!!
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Minha janela de login do Ubuntu ficou sem elementos visíveis...
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Mas funciona às cegas, pois digito a senha e enter, carrega
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Porém é um tanto desagradável em caso de outra pessoa for utilizar..
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Alguém tem idéia de como resolver?
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Estou com o Lucid
<Guest95556> teste
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Alguém?
<peregrinator_six> Jorge_Ctba_PR, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> Jorge_Ctba_PR, diga lá...?!
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Boa noite
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Minha janela de login do Ubuntu ficou sem elementos visíveis...
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Mas funciona às cegas, pois digito a senha e enter, carrega
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<peregrinator_six> Jorge_Ctba_PR, tem uma dica lá no forum do ubuntu br que ensina a customizar essa tela de login ai, não sei se serve mas de uma olhadinha lá, fica na categoria "dicas"
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Pois até tentei uma, para config. o tema, abrindo as config. de aparencia na tela de login, mas nada apareceu tb
<peregrinator_six> Jorge_Ctba_PR, desculpe, não tenho capacidade tecnica pra lhe ajudar a resolver isso ai não, nunca nem tinha ouvido falar desse problema ai, primeira vez...
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Blz. valeu pela intenção.
<ZNC> bem acabou o fim de semana ja erra amanha começar toda a correria novamente, escola, estagio, curso 3 periodo praticamente jogado fora kkk, ate sabado que vem
<ZNC> fui
<__4__7__3__> "legal"... não posso acessar meu próprio nick
<__4__7__3__> ....
<peregrinator_six> __4__7__3__, pode sim, é só vc saber...
<__4__7__3__> faço daqui a pouco
<__4__7__3__> ^^
<__4__7__3__> perai
<giano_> eu não consigo mais entrar como giano só com giano_ sei la quale
<peregrinator_six> giano_, sem o _ era registrado...?!
<__4__7__3__> é sim
<__4__7__3__> estou tentando recuperar agora mesmo.
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<giano_> acho que sim não lembro pois eu entrava aqui a uns 4 ano atras depois fiquei um tempo sem entrar
<peregrinator_six> então não sei dizer...
<giano_> mas eu tentei registrar giano_ mas da que todos meus emails são invalidos
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: dae!
<giano_> qual email é valido? não da pra entender!!! peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> giano_, a primeira vez que fiz isso ai consegui!
<giano_> Andre_Gondim qual email é valido pra reggistrar nick pois com yahoo gmail e hotmail diz que é invalido como faço?
<_4_7_3_> recuperei
<_4_7_3_> mais ou menos
<_4_7_3_1> HA!!!
<_4_7_3_1> ei! ainda estou alí!!
<_4_7_3_1> voltei?
<_4_7_3_1> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<peregrinator_six> _4_7_3_sim!
<_4_7_3_1> hehehe^^ não sei por que o freenode travou meu nick mas ainda bem que sei recuperar
<giano_> Andre_Gondim ta ai?
<_4_7_3_1> teste
<__4__7__3__> tá tudo bugado!
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, !ping
<_4_7_3_1> tchau eu!
<Andre_Gondim> peregrinator_six, estou um pouco ocupado, já venho
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, não é pra eu não é pra o giano_
<_4_7_3_1> peregrinator_six: ele quer registrar o nick?
<peregrinator_six> _4_7_3_1, acho que sim.
<giano_> sim
<Nilodanx5> pessoas!!!! do ubuntu 11.04 vou me retirar e usar o arch!!! abraços!!!
<_4_7_3_1> eregrinator_six: "/nickserv register senha email"
<giano_> mas meu emails diz que é invalido yahoo gmail hotmail aparece como invalido
<_4_7_3_1> me passa seu e-mail em pvt que vou ver
<giano_> ok
<Guest99534> o nick "giano" está registrado e com proteção! foi você?
<giano_> não
<mariosilvabr> boa noite
<mariosilvabr> estou com um problema no meu FF
<mariosilvabr> Alguem ja teve esse problema: "Firefox had a problem and crashed. We'll try to restore your tabs and windows when it restarts"
<mariosilvabr> não consigo mais usar o FF
<_4_7_3_> que chato! freenode travou meu nick de novo^^
<Lucas_> ola gostaria de saber se o bug com a placa de video para notebooks geforce 310m ja foi encontrada alguma solução
<_4_7_3_> giano_ deu certo?
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<giano_> _4_7_3_ sim valeu man
<_4_7_3_> deu certo mesmo?
<_4_7_3_> ^^
<giano_> sim
<_4_7_3_> giano_: você ajustou um bom tempo para o kick do nick? eu deixei em 30 segundos para o ban do meu e as vezes sou kickado antes de colocar a senha!^^
<_4_7_3_> e o pior é que me esqueci como muda .
<peregrinator_six> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<peregrinator_six> giano_, ai o cabra ai...
<giano_> eae Illuminat skype
<giano_> Illuminati
<Illuminati> Oi
<_4_7_3_> parei de cair!
<_4_7_3_> gostei^^
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<gbs> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gersonbarreiros/5584005939/
<Andre_Gondim> giano_, faz um /msg nickserv help
<Illuminati> Pessoal, alguem sabe se tenho como atualizar o firmware da minha gravadora de dvd sem precisar do ambiente windows?
<rsvc> Illuminati: tem certeza ue eh firmware?
<Illuminati> sim
<rsvc> ja testou ele em outro pc?
<rsvc> com outra distro?
<Illuminati> pelo que to vendo vou ter que instalar o windows
<Illuminati> to tentando fazer pela vm
<Illuminati> e nao ta indo
<Illuminati> o software do fabricante é somente pra windows
<rsvc> qual modelo da sua placa?
<Illuminati> eu estou usando notebook
<_4_7_3_> Illuminati: a vm usa uma kernel virtual que não dá acesso real ao hardware.
<Illuminati> :(
<Illuminati> bom...vou formatar snif snif snif
<Illuminati> preciso atualizar
<Illuminati> que odio da samsung
<rsvc> Illuminati: calma
<_4_7_3_> Illuminati:  qual o modelo da sua gravadora?
<Illuminati> TS-L633C
<Illuminati> SAMSUNG
<Illuminati>  a versao do firmware atual é TM00
<_4_7_3_> tem certeza de que já saiu atualização?
<Illuminati> sim sim
<sandrossv> Illuminati: http://binflash.cdfreaks.com/
<_4_7_3_> Illuminati: é um notebook?
<Illuminati> sim é
<Illuminati> esse link do binflash diz que a minha gravadora nao é compativel
<_4_7_3_> se a sua bios der suporte você pode habilitar um pendrive como "forced sdd ou é forced sdd" não lembro bem, desligar o hd e instalar o windows xp no pendrive para quebrar o galho. acho inútil você formatar apenas para instalar um firmware.
<Illuminati> da sim
<_4_7_3_> mas antes formate o pendrive como bottable
<Illuminati> ok
<Illuminati> vw
<Illuminati> vlw
<_4_7_3_> ok^^
<_4_7_3_> cumulo da gambiarra! windows xp instalado no pendrive.
<Illuminati> kkkkk
<Illuminati> vou baixar logo aqui o firm dai ja deixo salvo hehhe mais pratico
<Illuminati> depois que terminar volto aqui
<Illuminati> fui
<Illuminati> heheh
<_4_7_3_> hora de mimir boa noite!
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> vamo que vamo
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> estou instalando o ubuntu 10.04 num notebook com 196MB de ram :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> isto o com gnome :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> quero ver o que acontece
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> ele tem uma placa de video interna da ATI
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> melhor que o windows 2000 e XP deve ficar
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> pois os dois rodam bem até , o problema é o antivírus que dai ferra tudo auhauea
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> alguém ai já usou o Lubuntu , ele roda bem em pc's ou notebook's com pouca ram mesmo ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> mas notebook e pc's bons né
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> tipo este que estou instalando o notebook é bom no geral mas "só" falta RAM kkk
<Rodrigoo> Bom dia
<evandro> bom dia
<evandro> tenho um arquivo com um cadastro, onde estão agrupados as informações de um mesmo registro uma linha abaixo da outra e preciso transformar em apenas uma linha
<evandro> alguém tem idéia de como posso fazer isso?
<gabezao> com shell script vc consegue essa loucura evandro
<evandro> gabezao, imaginei isso, mas tem idéia de quais comandos usar?
<gabezao> depende...
<gabezao> depende da estrtura desse arquivo..
<liberie1> sed
<liberie1> ou awk
<gabezao> da pra usar sed
<gabezao> da pra usar tr
<gabezao> da até pra fazer no echo OAEHOE
<liberie1> fazer no echo ?
<liberie1> da um exemplo ae gabezao
<liberie1> como fazer echo remover line break
<gabezao> não falei q ele vai remover line break
<gabezao> falei q da pra imprimir tudo em uma linha só!!
<liberie1> sim com uso de -n
<evandro> o arquivo tem uns 300 registros contendo nome da pessoa, endereço, cidade, uf e telefone sendo cada informação em uma linha
<evandro> pula uma linha e vem outro registro
<liberie1> agora evandro
<liberie1> jogar tudo em uma linha sem ter quebra de quem e o que ai fica pior ainda
<mateus> bom dia
<liberie1> voce deveria converter para algo com um separador tipo ","
<evandro> pensei de converter num arquivo .csv daí mesmo num excel da vida qualquer um abre
<liberie1> mas o que voce perguntou nao e csv
<liberie1> voce perguntou como tirar line break
<evandro> não, é um arquivo de texto, eu pensei de converter em csv que fica mais facil de manipular e filtrar
<evandro> liberie1, minha primeira pergunta foi: tenho um arquivo com um cadastro, onde estão agrupados as informações de um mesmo registro uma linha abaixo da outra e preciso transformar em apenas uma linha
<evandro> <evandro> alguém tem idéia de como posso fazer isso?
<liberie1> justamente
<liberie1> isso nao e uma linha
<liberie1> mas sim uma linha separado por comma
<evandro> No início de cada linha ele tem um rótulo da informação tipo Nome: e daí vem o nome da pessoa, tem como usar numa variável?
<evandro> me desculpem se estou falando besteira, não sou programador, apenas uso uns comandos do terminal para realizar umas tarefas
<liberie1> isso nao e servico para programador
<liberie1> mas sim sysadmin
<evandro> imaginei de pagar cada rótulo e definir como coluna e em cada linha um registro, tem como fazer?
<arthursena> bd pessoal
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<gabezao> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Fisico> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Fisico> !ping
<Fisico> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Fisico> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Bom dia
<MarconM> alquem ae ...é do canal #openbox
<gabezao> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<gabezao> !!!!!!!!!
<ubuntu> boa tarde fiz upgrade do ubuntu 9.04 para 9.10 e está dando problemas,será que tem parar este processo?
<ubuntu> estou usando agora o live cd 8.10
<mvcirino> Qual o problema e qual o processo ?
<ubuntu> fiz uma atualização do sistema já que dizia que minha distro nao teria mais suporte
<mvcirino> ok
<ubuntu> na tela aparece sto montall main process (323) terminated with status(127)
<mvcirino> mountall main process (323) quer dizer que não está montando o filesystem. Então tentar rodar o fsck
<ubuntu> mas se nem o modo texto aparece mais, nao tem como digitar nada
<ubuntu> todos os terminais sumiram
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<CyberScript32_> Ola galera ...
<CyberScript32_> Ineed Hellpppp!!1
<CyberScript32_> preciso visualizar os usuarios do Samba ... mais o problema que estou usando Tbdsam
<CyberScript32_> quero listar os usuarios e maquinas que estoão cadastrados la para ver se não tem nenhum cadastrado errado
<kbca> alguem ai pode me ajuda nisso?
<gabezao> eahhoeaohehoea
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> onde que ficam os logs da freenode na internet ?
<gbs> minha foto lindona ae oh http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=199990816690285&set=a.197894293566604.42497.100000381051024&ref=nf
<gbs> \o/
<fslima0> gbs nao tem como ver
<ubuntu__> fiz um upgrade e deu erro
<ubuntu__> do 9.04 para 9.10
<kaian> Olá a todos!
<ubuntu__> nao tem um modo de abortar este upgrade?
<diegocn> fala pessoal! dúvida de principiante: qual a sintaxe pra conectar em um server ssh em porta diferente... ssh user@host:porta?
<kaian> Gente instalei o Ubuntu 11.04 beta no meu note, ao instalar o plugin flash player vi o tamanho de 66.3 mb isso é normal?
<fslima0> nao
<fslima0> da um ssh.. e ve o argumento
<fslima0> assim nao vai funcionar
<fslima0> ssh -l user@host mais algo
<fslima0> ate onde eu me lembro
<mvcirino> diegocn, man ssh ;)
<fslima0> -p talvez?
<diegocn> ah só
<diegocn> já vi la
<diegocn> vlw!
<ubuntu__> como posso contornar esta mensagem montall main process(323) terminated with status 127?
<kaian> alguem sabe pq o flashplayer tem o tamanho de 66mb?
<mvcirino> kaian, deve ter outros pacotes junto. O flash não tem tudo isso não, nem depois de instalado. Acho que são 4Mb para baixar e 12Mb depois de instalado
<kaian> mvcirino estou instalando agora pelo central de programas do ubuntu, e ali esta dizendo que é 66 mb =/
<kaian> mvcirino fui ver o gnash que é uma alternativa ao flash da adobe e marcou 55mb
<mvcirino> confirmei na central de programas do ubuntu:4.941kB para baixar, 12,0MB quando instalado
<Linux|Inside> mvcirino: blz
<mvcirino> Deve ter outros pacotes sendo baixados junto
<Linux|Inside> kaian: instala na adobe msm
<kaian> detalhe, instalei o ubuntu 11.04 beta 64 bits sera que é isso?
<Linux|Inside> entra no site e baixa o flash ..
<kaian> baixei pela adobe e não funciona por o meu ubuntu ser 64 bit
<Linux|Inside> kaian: verdade .... eu tive esse problema quando usava o 64bits
<Linux|Inside> kaian: mas o mvcirino ta certo ta muito grande ae ... voce deve ter marcado algo mais para baixar
<Linux|Inside> el soh tem 4mb
<Linux|Inside> 60mb ... se ta intalando a adobe inteira
<Linux|Inside> aeuahuehehaa
<kaian> Linux|Inside , não marquei nada a mais , pelo jeito estou instalando a adobe inteira mesmo =/
<Linux|Inside> kkkkkk
<Linux|Inside> soh pode msm ...
<kaian> =/
<Linux|Inside> kaian: que navegador voce usa
<Linux|Inside> firefox
<kaian> sim
<Linux|Inside> se usar o Google Chrome ou Chromium
<Linux|Inside> ele ja vem com flash
<Linux|Inside> eu prefiro
<Linux|Inside> muito melhor ... mas gosto é gosto
<kaian> Baixei o google chrome mas não instala
<kaian> vou tentar esse chromium
<kbca> alguem ai sabe como listar os usuarios do samba que esta com tdbsam?????????????
<gabezao> kbca,
<gabezao> meu blog tem
<gabezao> ;x
<kbca> [gabezao]: passa ai
<mvcirino> eu acho que é "pdbedit -w -L"
<gabezao> isso mesmo mvcirino
<gabezao> mvcirino,
<gabezao> http://www.tinotapa.com.br/2010/09/listando-usuarios-criados-pelo.html
<mvcirino> Achei em http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23616.html
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> kbca, http://www.tinotapa.com.br/2010/09/listando-usuarios-criados-pelo.html
<kbca> [gabezao]: vlw
<kbca> [mvcirino]: vlw
<kbca> deu cert aki
<kbca> alguem ai sabe se o curso de LPI do Senac é bom,???
<danielbathke> Gente
<danielbathke> To tendo um probleminha com o xorg .. quando eu ligo o pc sem teclado, e conecto ele depois que o X inicia, da crash no xorg ..
<kbca> teclado USB ou PS@??
<Linux|Inside> danielbathke: que ubuntu ta usando
<kbca> ps2
<danielbathke> 10.10
<danielbathke> teclado usb
<danielbathke> Tenho o xorg.log aqui se quiserem dar uma olhada
<Linux|Inside> danielbathke: ta blz ... mas por que voce conecta o teclado depois
<Linux|Inside> danielbathke: manda ae o log mas nao cola aqui
<danielbathke> Ta, o problema na verdade não é só isso, mas esse é o estado em que consigo reproduzir sempre
<Linux|Inside> danielbathke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<danielbathke> To postando
<Linux|Inside> danielbathke: ok
<danielbathke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589369/
<danielbathke> Linux|Inside, trabalhamos com Ubuntu em terminais de auto-atendimento
<danielbathke> E utilizamos touchscreen para os softwares, mas em alguns casos, precisamos conectar teclados e outros periféricos para manutenção
<Linux|Inside> danielbathke: da uma olhada aqui
<Linux|Inside> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=730862
<Linux|Inside> danielbathke: voce trabalha com o que
<danielbathke> Softwares para sm
<danielbathke> E para auto-atendimento
<danielbathke> A gente produz os terminais também, não śo o software
<Linux|Inside> hunm
<danielbathke> E estamos distribuindo tudo com ubuntu
<Linux|Inside> danielbathke: muito bacana isso .... os clientes estao gostando
<Linux|Inside> danielbathke: é tipo para grafica desenhos essas coisa ....
<danielbathke> Há resistencia de alguns, mas sempre tem resultados positivos
<danielbathke> é muito mais fácil dar manutenção
<Linux|Inside> danielbathke: se voces estao distribuindo com ubuntu .... voce tem que usar o ubuntu 10.04.2 lts
<Linux|Inside> acredito que seja melhor ... tenta roda em outra maquina com o 10.04 lts ...e veja se da esse msm problma
<Linux|Inside> voce pode simplismente fazer update soh do kernel
<danielbathke> A gente sempre distribui com a versão atual, que por sinal ainda estaria dentro do prazo de suporte para bugs
<Linux|Inside> e nao do ubuntu
<danielbathke> Sim sim ..
<Linux|Inside> sei ... danielbathke mas a versao LTS - long term suport
<Linux|Inside> seria a melhor coisa
<Linux|Inside> essas versao de 6 em 6 meses sao testes
<Linux|Inside> para corrigir bugs apra versao LTS a cada 1 ou 2 anos
<Linux|Inside> recomendo mandar com o LTS msm ... instalei ae .. e veja se da o msm problma
<danielbathke> Aí tem outro problema
<Linux|Inside> danielbathke: o ue
<Linux|Inside> q
<danielbathke> O 10.04 não funciona o driver do touchscreen
<Linux|Inside> danielbathke: voce pode intsalar o kernel do maverick
<Linux|Inside> ou do Natty
<Linux|Inside> soh o kernel
<Linux|Inside> o meu é 10.04lts .... com kernel do Natty
<danielbathke> é uma boa pra testar, se resolver é de boa, temos acesso remoto a quase todos terminais
<Linux|Inside> se puder testar seria bom ... vai mandar garantido
<Linux|Inside> apra o cliente final
<danielbathke> Na verdade, antes do 10.04, a gente mandava com o 8.04 lts
<danielbathke> só que o 9.10 já era muito melhor
<danielbathke> e agora resolvemos sempre mandar com versão atual
<danielbathke> e ir atualizando
<Linux|Inside> sei
<danielbathke> Achei alguns lugares reportando problemas com o driver evdev
<dtcrshr> tarde
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<soares> meu netbook ta lento... o que faço para deixar mais rapido ?
<gabezao> soares, compra um novo
<soares> =//
<soares> nao da pra excluir alguns arquivos que nao tem utilidade
<soares> ou algo parecido
<Linux|Inside> o.O
<mvcirino> Se seu note é limitado, mais fácil trocar o gerenciador de janelas. Ou então coloca mais RAM, um HD de 7200RPM ao invés de um de 5400RPM
<Linux|Inside> soares: ele ta lento faz tempo ou comelou a ficar assim agora
<Linux|Inside> começou*
<Linux|Inside> soares: instala o lxde ou openbox
<Linux|Inside> dae ele vai ficar uma bala
<cparzewski> pessoal, configuro a resolução da tela pelo NVIDIA X SERVER settings, porém ele não guarda as configurações para o usuário, mesmo mandando salvar no X Conf. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<MarconM> cparzewski: esta fazendo como root
<cparzewski> MarconM, quando mando salvar, ele pede a senha de root
<MarconM> estranho entao ... entra no arquivo pelo terminao
<MarconM> e edita com o nano ou com gedit
<cparzewski> ai já cheguei a abrir o arquivo para conferir pelo gdit
<MarconM> e ae
<cparzewski> mudar manualmente, porém qdo reinicio a máquina ele volta para resolução mais basica
<MarconM> cparzewski: entao é sua placa q nao esta suportando
<MarconM> a resolução
<MarconM> tenta mudar a frenquencia
<MarconM> ou monitor
<cparzewski> mas estou nesse momento na resolução que desejo
<cparzewski> ele nao mantem qdo desligo
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> entao ... ele ve o que é melhor para seu sistema
<MarconM> pode ser o driver da placa
<mvcirino> dá uma olhada neste link http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=323a271c8e0a00bee1582f18684db7da&/topic,69789.0.html
<soares> =/
<soares> nao comecou faz uns 2 3 diaz
<cparzewski> MarconM blz
<Linux|Inside> hunm.... soares conforme voce vai instalando coisas
<Linux|Inside> ele vai ficando mais lento
<soares> mas nao tem muita coisa nele
<Linux|Inside> pode atpé ser seu HD com Bad block
<soares> soo basico
<Linux|Inside> ou dando problema
<soares> vou baixar aquilo que vc disse
<soares> qual dos 2 é melhor
<mfilipe> galera, alguém aqui entende de tributação? é uma pergunta básica
<mfilipe> desculpa o off-topic
<mvcirino> não, mas sou bom de dar palpite :P
<Linux|Inside> tributação
<Linux|Inside> o.O
<Linux|Inside> o google intende
<Linux|Inside> xD
<soares> bt
<leolee7> o que vcs acham do Direito de TI?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> direito de ti??
<gabezao> prefiro o esquerdo
<gabezao> esquerdo de ti
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ui! eu prefiro não pegar em nenhum...mas se voce gosta nada contra
<leolee7> Direito da tecnologia da informação
<gabezao> pegar?
<gabezao> ninguem falou em pegar.
<gabezao> eohaahoehoea
<gabezao> mas se é isso que passa por sua cabeça...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sim o que é isso coração?? um curso...um tema...um site? um jogo?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<gabezao> o direto a acesso a tecnologia da informaçao?
<gabezao> ou leis de TI?
<Rodrigoo> \away
<_4_7_3_> levei "mó" peia para meu firewall agora a pouco eu fechava uma porta e abria outra! ajuda?
<gabezao> _4_7_3_, ??
<gabezao> explica mais...
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<gabezao> porta alta ou porta baixa?
<_4_7_3_> Desculpas por não especificar meu problema. Uso o firestarter 1.0.3 e não sei como configurar, nunca encontrei uma solução para noob~~
<gabezao> input ou output?
<_4_7_3_> porta aberta mesmo
<gabezao> ?
<_4_7_3_> espere meu pasterbin^^
<gabezao> 5 minutos, dai da meu horario vou pra facul
<_4_7_3_> ok
<_4_7_3_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589430/
<gabezao> ?
<_4_7_3_> eu tinha conseguido fechar todas as portas e navegar sem problemas mas essas se abriram e algumas portas altas se abriram também.
<_4_7_3_> como eu disse "sou extremamente noob com firewall"
<_4_7_3_> de acordo com o site pc flank "estou lascado"^^
<_4_7_3_> o que eu suspeito é desse park-agent que não conheço
<_4_7_3_> e não fecha de jeito nenhum.
<giano_>  /msg NickServ identify shockresist1708
<_4_7_3_> giano_:  agora você precisa mudar a senha!
<sandrossv> oO
<_4_7_3_> ^^
<_4_7_3_> giano_:  agora você precisa mudar a senha!
<giano_> eu sei vai entende fica pedido pra colocar e ele posta ta loco que palhaçada isso
<_4_7_3_> pessoal que me deu atenção obrigado! estou com minhas pesquisas aqui e encontrei minhas como burlar "asneiras"^^
<_4_7_3_> giano_:  usa o nickserv identify no #nickserv é mais seguro!
<giano_> ok
<giano_> como troca oa senha
<_4_7_3_> giano_: agora todo mundo sabe que você é isolado "resistente a choques"
<_4_7_3_> giano_:  perai deixa eu ter certeza
<giano_> como troco 473
<giano_> _4_7_3_ como troco a senha ?
<_4_7_3_> giano_: /nickserv set pasword nova senha
<giano_> ok
<giano_> achei valeu
<giano_> larguei de mão encheu minha tela de erro larguei de mão vou usa só nick não registrado fodass
<_4_7_3_> gabezao: portas altas
<Geoo> Olá
<Geoo> Tou querendo entrar no mundo do Ubuntu
<Geoo> mais queria saber de uma informaçõa
<Geoo> o Ubuntu funciona com as extensão do Linux?
<sandrossv> Geoo: ubuntu é linux
<maciel> que que esse cara ta falando ai?
<sandrossv> maciel: Acho q ele quer saber se ubuntu roda programas de linux
<_4_7_3_> Geoo: poderia especificar a sua pergunta?
<maciel> hum
<maciel> mas se ele ja usa linux e não conheço o ubuntu meio estranho isso
<sandrossv> é...
<rsvc> maciel: ubuntu é linux
<rsvc> é baseado em debian
<Geoo> eu sei
<Geoo> que o Ubuntu e linux mais queria saber se funciona com a mesma extensão
<rsvc> Geoo
<rsvc> o que você quer saber especificamente
<rsvc> você quer instalar o que em qual linux?
<rsvc> se for ubuntu , o empacotamento é .deb, mas vc pode instlar tar, tar.gz, gz, tgz , run..
<rsvc> só não vai enrrolar o meio de campo nas dependencias
<rsvc> sugiro usar o synaptic ou apt-get
<Geoo> ok, então o que mais me procupava era isso
<Geoo> porque estou pensando em instalar ele
<Geoo> e queria ter certeza sobre as funcionalidades!
<rsvc> vc ta usando que sistema?
<Geoo> Windows 7
<rsvc> ja usou linux antes?
<Geoo> não nunca, iniciante
<rsvc> certo, e o que vc usa em seu windows 7?
<Geoo> Uso o Pacote Office, MSN, Photoshop, Nero, Ares e o Software da Nokia
<rsvc> xchat 2.8.9 Windows 6.1 [i686/2,20GHz]
<rsvc> você usa o photoshop profissionalmente?
<Geoo> sim, as vezes
<rsvc> No linux não roda photoshop
<rsvc> Mas tem uma boa opção que é o Gimp
<Geoo> quando instalar o Ubuntu vou instalar pro micro da dois boot
<rsvc> legal, no começo é bom fazer isto
<Geoo> assim, conheço mais o Linux, e ainda continuo com o Windows 7
<Geoo> você sabe se tem como eu usa o Software da Nokia no linux?
<condomitti> olá
<Geoo> olá
<condomitti> nossa, quanto tempo eu não entrava num IRC! rs
<condomitti> muito bacana isso!
<Geoo> eu nunca entrei, hoje e a primeira vez.
<condomitti> rs
<condomitti> fazia anos que eu não acessava uma sala hehe
<condomitti> e então, vc trabalha com ubuntu?
<Geoo> não
<_4_7_3_> DESCOBRI meu problema com firewall! o problema era "eu" bloqueei o que não deveria. Ainda bem que faço um log txt com tudo o que modifico^^ vou "desmodificar" depois. obrigado aos voluntários!
<Geoo> nem tenho ainda o ubuntu instalado tou pensando em instalar por isso estou aqui
<condomitti> saquei
<condomitti> pô, instala q é legal! vc vai gostar!
<Geoo> Queria saber, como fika os drives do pc?
<condomitti> bom cara, depende da distribuição que vc instala
<condomitti> por exemplo, o ubuntu ja tem com bastante drivers instalados e pré-configurados
<Geoo> então meu note tem bluetooth mais como fika o drive dele no Ubunto?
<condomitti> puts eu uso bluetooth numa boa no meu note
<Geoo> mais então eu tenho que baixar os drives do pc para linux?[
<condomitti> nops
<condomitti> baixa o ubuntu, instala e provavelmente a maior parte dos seus drivers já estarão lá configuradinhos !!
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<_4_7_3_> giano_ está dando "tilt" ainda?
<giano_> sim não consegui trocar a senha
<giano_> parece até que to com virus kkkkkkkkk é foda
<_4_7_3_> vírus!?! onde?
<giano_> kkkkkkkk
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<kbca> eae povo
<kbca> como eu faço para que um usuario de dominio não possa logar via SSH??
<kbca> tenho aqui 6 usuários cadastrados e quero bloquear o acesso ao Servidor via SSh
<kbca> eles estão cadastrados no sistema e no samba
<rsvc> rout?
<kbca> se alguém puder me dar um help serei grato ^^
<kbca> rout oq??
<rsvc> vai bloquear ssh onde?
<rsvc> no roteador/?
<kbca> para os usuarios
<kbca> não no sistema mesmo
<kbca> eu lembro que tem um comando que eu deixo o usuário com acesso ao samba
<rsvc> vc temn 6 usuarios onde?
<kbca> No Sistema e no Samba
<rsvc> na rede?
<kbca> PSC
<kbca> PDC
<rsvc> ah..
<kbca> no PDC ubuntu server 10.10 Samba 3
<kbca> ta tudo certinho ... mais o problema que qualquer Um dos Zè rulas podem fazer SSH para o server
<rsvc> vc liberou ssh no firewall?
<kbca> eu sei que da para bloquear o SSH pelo Firewall do XP
<kbca> mais eu quero bloquear pelo Server
<rsvc> usa o firewall do ubuntu
<rsvc> sabe editar arquivos no terminal como root?
<kbca> tem um comando que vc digital quando cria o Usuário que ele cria pasta Home etc. mais não permite o Usuário de logar no Servidor via SSH
<kbca> sei -.-"
<kbca> kkkkkkkKkK
<kbca> pera ai vou dar uma Googlada aqui ver se axo alguma coisa!!!
<kbca> poxa tipo vou tenta explicar melhor o que quero aqui!!!
<kbca> veio a luz
<kbca> lembrei
<kbca> rs rs rs :D
<kbca> só eu tira os usuarios do grupo ADMIN
<kbca> cria um grupo Chamado "Zé-Ruelas" coloco eles la ai eles não vou ter permissão para executar SSH
<kbca> era isso que eu queria ^
<kbca> ^^
<rsvc> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<kbca> agora uma outra pergunta como eu listo os grupos do usuario
<kbca> com o egrep??
<kbca> ou com o Cat
<rsvc> vamos começar pelo começo pra nao dar erro no meio de campo
<kbca> HAUhAUhUAhA
<kbca> quero saber em qual grupo o "Bryan" esta
<kbca> como fazer
<kbca> ?
<kbca> dou um egrep no group?
<kbca> ou eu dou um #cat /etc/group??
<pqatsi> nossa mae
<pqatsi> voce nao sabem nem o que querem
<kbca> HUAhUAHUAHuA
<pqatsi> nem se tao trabalhando no banco do PDC ou no banco unix
<pqatsi> alias, nem sabem como funciona autenticação em AD e no NIS/LDAP e no PAM
<pqatsi> caramba
<kbca> relaxa vai com calma minha cabeça vai explodir HAUhUAhuHAA
<pqatsi> isso é preguiça de ler?
<pqatsi> pq na boa, nun é RTFM não, mas serviço de diretório e algo que TEM QUE SABER A TEORIA PRIMEIRO
<kbca> Preguiça de ler não é porque estou com 2 livros 3 pc  ligados e estudando por conta
<pqatsi> ter livro nao significa entendimento ou leitura
<kbca> me desculpa ai se sou ignorante no assunto só achei que aqui poderiam tirar algumas duvidas minhas
<kbca> vou tentar estudar pelo google então... desculpa as perguntas de nivel baixo
<pqatsi> kbca: cara, ta, tirar duvidas, ok
<pqatsi> mas tem coisas que voce tem que dissernir primeiro
<pqatsi> nao adianta se matar de perguntar aqui
<pqatsi> leia sobre PAM, leia sobre NIS/LDAP e leia sobre AD
<pqatsi> nao adianta pegar o tuto e achar q tem doc.
<pqatsi> pelo nível da coisa que tá aqui
<pqatsi> eu diria que voce precisa dissernir o que é o TDB e o que é a autenticação do shadow/PAM
<pqatsi> kbca: e precisa descobrir que o TDB pode ser baseado na auth shadow
<pqatsi> mmas nao necessariamente
<pqatsi> e que o sincronismo dos grupos tambem n e o mesmo
<pqatsi> no maximo a senha
<fslima0> e eu que nem sei do que vcs estao falando haha
<pqatsi> comentário desnecessário
<kbca> pqatsi, vlw ...  é que to estudando para tentar LPI por conta é difícil sem alguém que possa ajudar
<pqatsi> kbca: vc é sempre bem vindo pra perguntar as coisas (alias a bronca foi também pra quem tentou te ajudar)
<pqatsi> mas um pouco de critério e fundamental
<pqatsi> kbca: eu fiz 101, 102, 201 e 202 por conta ;)
<kbca> então é isso que estou tentando
<fslima0> linux+ vale a pena?
<fslima0> to afim de deletar tudo aqui e comecar do zero heh
<kbca> Ixi deletar tudo eu ja formatei e subi uma maquina em dominio  umas 10 vezes ja
<kbca> hUAhuHAuhA
<kbca> é totalmente diferente do windows
<kbca> para quem trabalha com AD e cai aqui no Samba LDAP etc. apanha
<kbca> vou nessa ai galera ... vlw pelas ajudas
<kbca> o esquema é pega um curso na Impacta rs r sr sr
<Geowany> fala povo
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, vai dormir oh...
 * peregrinator_six :P
<Geowany> peregrinator_six, _4_7_3_, pqatsi, Yutaka, ShadowBelmolve, não necessariamente nesta ordem...
<peregrinator_six> Yutaka, tá ai hoje é...?! 00
<_4_7_3_> Geowany:  e aí!!
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: rapaz...com essa raiva que eu to do lxde no slack aqui...
<Geowany> fuço o google e não acho nada
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, usa o LXDE do Linux mint project que é melhor! Menos dor de cabeça e é lindão! ;)
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: não não...to querendo fazer esse mal criado funcionar no slack...nem que eu formate depois por capricho
<caiofs> opa
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, então continua na sua peleja ai guerreiro! :P
<peregrinator_six> caiofs, diga la'man, boa noite.
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: http://vivaolinux.com.br/topico/LXDE/Alguns-problemas-no-LXDE-no-Slackware-13.1
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, nem vou abrir, já vi tudo...
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<caiofs> peregrinator_six, boa noite! será que vc pode me auxiliar em algo que é trivial?
<Geowany> se eu mandei o link é pq sugeri que vc abrisse
<atm235>  boas pessoal! existe possibilidade de recuperar o ubuntu para um estado anterior a uma hibernação mesmo depois de já ter reiniciado o sistema depois dessa hibernação?
<peregrinator_six> caiofs, não sei se vc não me disser!
<peregrinator_six> caiofs, ?
<caiofs> peregrinator_six, cara, estou com debian squeeze, como deixo o menu (como um todo, a barra no caso), na parte inferior da tela?
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-05
<peregrinator_six> caiofs, ?
<Geowany> caiofs: vc ta usando kde, gnome, o quê?
<peregrinator_six> caiofs, tipo o Linux mint e open suse...?!
<peregrinator_six> assim que vc quer...?!
<caiofs> gnome 2.30.2
<peregrinator_six> clica com o direito e adiciona a função ao painel de baixo!
<caiofs> peregrinator_six, acho que é isso mesmo.
<peregrinator_six> vai adicionando o que vc quer no de baixo, só isso!
<caiofs> peregrinator_six, era isso mesmo man!!! =D
<peregrinator_six> caiofs, sorte sua que sou um semi-noob no assunto, se eu fosse noob vc tava lascado! :P
 * peregrinator_six AUSHAUSHAUHSUAHSUAHSH
<caiofs> peregrinator_six, ehauehauh
<Geowany> no gnome eu só removo o de cima
<Geowany> e adiciono o resto em baixo
<_4_7_3_> acho bonitinho os dois^^
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, da pra dar um help ai ao mano atm235...?!
<Geowany> acho gayzinho os dois
<Geowany> =P
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, gey é vc safado! :P
<peregrinator_six> ops, gay...
<_4_7_3_> eu não danço "funk na praia"
<Geowany> aquele espaço ali entre os launchers e a tray é um espaço perdido do monitor
<Geowany> vc NUNCA vai usar aquilo ali num gnome padrão
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, quantas polegadas os eu monitor....?!
<Geowany> o meu tem 17
<Geowany> mas por mim teria 17 metros
<Geowany> :P
<peregrinator_six> o emu também e gosto muito do GNOME classico!
<Geowany> é por isso que gosto do lxde, que não tem frescura
<_4_7_3_> igual o meu e consegui usar as barras inteiras, "continuo achando bonitinho"
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, tem sim!
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, todos tem!
<peregrinator_six> menos ou mais mas tem!
<Geowany> o xfce padrão de uma versão antiga aí tmb era escroto
<fslima0> eu continuo com o xfce
<_4_7_3_> peregrinator_six: lol
<Geowany> vinha com um painel embaixo ridiculo
<Geowany> aqueles que não usa 100%
<Ricardo__> papo de quem tem maquina tosca
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, to com vc nessa, maquina tosca não é culpa de GUI nenhuma! ;)
<Geowany> Ricardo__: papo de quem roda uma "lan" em maquina virtual
<Ricardo__> ehehea
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSAU
<peregrinator_six> XD
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: faz muita diferença quando vc bota o virtualbox torando na alta aqui
<Geowany> quase ainda agora tava rodando o freebsd, centos e ubuntu server ao mesmo tempo
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, quero nem saber nego veio, problema é todo seu! ;)
<Ricardo__> Geowany, faz diferenca tu usar o windows 7 em maquina virtual ae sim pc pede arrego aeheahae
<Geowany> bota pra rodar no teu kde ou no teu gnome aí pra ver como engasga
<Geowany> Ricardo__: me respeite!
<Geowany> =P
<Geowany> troll, além de troll é sunita
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, vou botar nada no meu, vc que ponha no seu! ;)
<Geowany> ninguem ta nem falando de windows aqui
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: deixa eu botar no seu então =P
<Geowany> por ssh
<Geowany> =P
<fslima0> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-P_5C7K7drhY/TXlqI0e016I/AAAAAAAAAAY/ptBFm5r16g4/s1600/Screenshot+-+03102011+-+06%253A16%253A43+PM.png
<fslima0> pra que melhor? :)
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, não rola nego veio, aqui é atenticação power divinal, nada passa nem com minha autorização! :d
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Geowany> é, aconteceu isso comigo hoje
<Geowany> fui la no trampo, no meio das minhas férias
<Geowany> lembrava mais nem a minha senha
<Geowany> =P
<caiofs> Alguem aqui conhece algum canal que tenha um pessoal que manja de firebird?
<caiofs> tirando o #firebird que ninguem responde, obviamente. hehehe
<Ricardo__> ta caindo o mundo
<Ricardo__> em porto alegre
<Ricardo__> temporal eheh daki a pouco micro vai pro reboot
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, tudo o qu3e a maldita micro$oft toca vira maldição nego veio... http://br-linux.org/2011/fontes-do-symbian-voltam-ao-site-da-nokia-agora-sob-licenca-bastante-nao-livre/
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Geowany> caiofs: nessa rede, por incrivel que parece, o unico canal povoado por protozoários e bactérias é este
<Geowany> se bem que era pra ser um canal de ubuntu, mas todo mundo aqui usa arch
<Geowany> quase todo mundo...
<_4_7_3_> não esqueça os noobs!
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, so o marcelo pra defender está empresa porca mano... ¬¬
<caiofs> Geowany, hehehe... isso é MUITO confortante...
<Ricardo__> Geowany, pior q nao me disseram q 90% aki do canal usa windows
<Geowany> fslima0: xfce...
<Geowany> esse painel dele não fica transparente
<peregrinator_six> ai pra quem tá com duvidas sobre o novo ubuntu 11... http://br-linux.org/2011/um-teste-do-ubuntu-11-04/
<Geowany> e nem pega background
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: viu o comentário do edney pacheco no gdh?
<peregrinator_six> sim também!
<peregrinator_six> sobre o GNOME 3 e o unity também!
<peregrinator_six> prefiro o GNOME 3! Sou fiel do meu time de coração! :)
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, o ubuntu 11 com unity só vai começar a prestar lá pra o 11.10 mais ou menos man...
<Geowany> tão cedo largo meu lxde
<Ricardo__> se pá rende mais usar kde
<Ricardo__> q esse unity
<Ricardo__> e olha q nao gosto de kde
<Geowany> kde bugadão
<Geowany> por favor, não deixem a Yutaka ler isso
<Geowany> =P
 * Geowany bate em peregrinator_six com uma vara grande de pescar
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, esse tal unity todo capadão, não deixa personalizar, não tem cubo (cumulo do absurdo isso, compiz sem cubo não é compiz po! :S) fraco..
<Ricardo__> eehehe
<Geowany> eu me amarrava naquele "cubo redondo"
<Geowany> kkkkkkk
<Geowany> "cubo redondo"
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, rodador de cubo né...?! :P
<Ricardo__> adotar uma interface de netbook remix
<Ricardo__> é retroceder
<Geowany> Ricardo__: eu fico pensando o gnome3 tmb
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, não tenho not book, portanto não uso unity... :S
<Geowany> o kde já está usavel
<peregrinator_six> tenho computador de macho, PC Desktop! :D
<Geowany> vai findar ganhando users pq ele é as fuças do win7 mesmo
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: notebook é coisa de quem trabalha
<Geowany> e que é nômade
<Geowany> =P
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, not book é coisa esccrota...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Geowany> eu tmb não curto não
<Geowany> mas as vezes é preciso
<Geowany> quando vou atender as unidades no interior do Acre
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, vc acredita que tem pessoas que afirmam que o GNOME é mais copia do mac que o KDE 4 do window$...?! 00
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: nenhum é cópia de nenhum
<Geowany> todos são cópias daquele sistema toscão da xerox
<Geowany> =P
<Ricardo__> o botao esquerdo do ubuntu 10.04 é copia sim
<Geowany> só que uns evoluiram e outros não
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, o meu é copiam do meu cerebro! :D
<peregrinator_six> Cpia
<peregrinator_six> Copia
<peregrinator_six> :p
<Geowany> putz...vou deixar de bater cabeça com esta droga aqui
<Geowany> pcmanfm sem montagem automatica da pra contornar montando no braço
<Geowany> pcmanfm sem acessar sftp, da pra contornar com o gftp
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, eu nao sou fan boy idiota que fala mal do projeto dos outros, uso qualquer um, minha preferencia é o GNOME, mas ele não é melhor nem pior, simplesmente é mais um! ;)
<peregrinator_six> tudo serve pra mesma coisa..
<peregrinator_six> no final das contas!
<Geowany> lxpanel sem transparencia, da pra contornar com um background que acabei de fazer no gimp
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: exatamente, se vc for ver, o lxde é a mesma coisa do kde e gnome
<Geowany> painel, icones, menus, bla bla bla
<Geowany> a diferença é que os updates são indolores, e ele arranca mais rápido, pode ter certeza
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, cara, é o seguinte, isso tudo são coisas e não são mais que isso, cada um se adequa melhor a coisas que lhe convem, mas isso tudo não passa de coisas...
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: a pequena diferença é que o pcmanfm, nautilus e dolphin tem abas...
<Geowany> e o thunar não =P
<peregrinator_six> thunar...?!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Geowany:  tu usou ou usa o Lubuntu ?
<peregrinator_six> ???
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W7, não
<peregrinator_six> ele usa o lxde no slac
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois eu baixei ele aqui hum
<Geowany> Cesar_Augusto_W7: uso lubuntu la no trampo
<Geowany> ainda...
<Geowany> quando eu voltar das ferias vou colocar fedora
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e ele é mais leve , ele roda num notebook bom , mas com pouca ram , tipo 196MB de ram DDR 1
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, pombas, vc usa tudo... 00
<Geowany> cara...no momento eu to usando spin do fedora com lxde, na outra maquina tem slackware com lxde, fedora com lxde e o lubuntu
<Geowany> e to testando numa vm aqui o freebsd com lxde
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> "jezuizzzzzzzzz"
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: no final das contas é tudo a mesma coisa...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Geowany> Cesar_Augusto_W7: to pensando em instalar uma vm aqui e rodar o arch com lxde
<Geowany> pra ver como que fica
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Geowany> ja usei o debian tmb com lxde
<Geowany> =P
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, presta atenção, distros não são pokmons não rapa, vc tá vendo desenho de mais em... :p
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bah eu to com um note de um cliente aqui , e o windows 2000 e xp + o antivirus neste notebook ferra tudo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai pensei e estou testando e baixando distros leves
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois ele quer para ouvir musica e acessar internet e isto dá tranquilo , espero aeuhauheae
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o windows não tem condições de usar sem antivírus uaheuaueahe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> já linux é outros 500 :P
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W7, isso é que é ditro boa soo, leve, bonita e rolling release---> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1708
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: acho que vou instalar o slack full aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> peregrinator_six: mas o mint não consegui rordar aqui pelo cd
<Geowany> só pode ser alguma lib que não faz funfar a montagem automática
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, vai que vai nessa cachaça man... :P
<Geowany> (19:29:39) Cesar_Augusto_W7: pois ele quer para ouvir musica e acessar internet e isto dá tranquilo , espero aeuhauheae
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> vai de xubuntu/lubuntu
<Geowany> cara...eu não sou lá um kapiroto formatador igual vcs
<Geowany> eu fujo de gente com pc problematico igual o capeta foge da cruz
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Geowany:  peregrinator_six vou pegar este mint ali tambén
<Geowany> mas aqueles bem insistentes mesmo eu coloco o lubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> também********
<Geowany> configuro
<Geowany> não tem nem como o cara ficar dando sumiço no painel
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois , tenho que testar , pois é o único jeito auehuahea
<Geowany> tem um cara la no trampo que pediu linux até no pc da mulher dele
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, eu já to com a tretinha toda formada man, fico com o ubuntu 10.10 até o final do suporte, depois uso o UBuntu 10.10.4 e dai se ficar usavel de verdade caio pra o ubuntu  12.04 ou maior... ;)
<Geowany> conseguiu convencer ela
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aqui eu acabei de baixar o Lubuntu :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> 10.04 ou 10.10 , não lembro auheuahe
<Geowany> Cesar_Augusto_W7: nao precisa baixar nada além disso
<Geowany> pq quando da um problema
<Geowany> ou o cara tem algum hardware escroto
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W7, vou lhe presentear man!
<peregrinator_six> pera ai...
<Geowany> é mais facil de resolver a treta no ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> netinstall
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> peregrinator_six: ok
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> roling é foda uaheuaheu :P
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: tem um cara la no trampo que é feliz da vida, fiz só o office 2007 funfar no wine
<Geowany> pq o broffice era inviavel pra ele, ele tinha muito ppt
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, traidor da patria! :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<Geowany> mas ele ta com um xubuntu
<Geowany> desde o 9.10
<Geowany> atualizei pro 10.04
<Geowany> ou seja, ja vão fazer 2 anos né
<Geowany> ?
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, manda logo esse aqui pra ele ó... http://www.linuxkduxp.com/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bui
<peregrinator_six> xd
<peregrinator_six> xd
<peregrinator_six> XD
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: rapaz
<Geowany> vou ja te mandar uma ss aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> este linuxmint tem suporte a PT-BR né auhuae
<Geowany> que eu configurei num lab. de informatica da educação la no trampo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o cara não tem noção de inglês nem uma , ahuahuea
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W7, po mano, com certeza!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu uso tranquilo ... mas o cliente este ... se mudar a cor das coisas , já morre de fome
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W7, eu tenho o LMDE aqui rapa!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<peregrinator_six> todo portuga!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> LMDE , que diabo é isto auehauheaue
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> deixa eu ver aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> google
<Geowany> Cesar_Augusto_W7: peregrinator_six
<Geowany> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?71c36.png
<Geowany> às vezes vc tem que se render pra não ser linchado
<Geowany> =/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkk
<Geowany> Cesar_Augusto_W7: instala o lubuntu mesmo
<Geowany> vou te dar um conselho
<Geowany> pode explodir uma granada do teu lado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Geowany> não fale a palavra "Linux"
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> fale "Ubuntu"
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> fala por cima a filosofia do sistema
<Geowany> mas nunca fale "linux"
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o importante é funcionar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> funcionando o cara usa
<Geowany> é que nem vc tentar explicar pras pessoas que confundiram satã com lucifer na biblia
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o filho do cão aueuahea
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> do tio bill auheuahe
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, legal!
<Geowany> daqui que vc explique que lucifer é só um deus grego portador da luz...vc ja ta amarrado num tronco com a fogueira fumaçando já
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Geowany:  legal mesmo
<peregrinator_six> mais o KDu é show até desfragmentador de disco o cabra vem! 00
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: viu né
<Geowany> aquilo ali é um XFCE
<peregrinator_six> eu sei!
<peregrinator_six> tá na cara!
<peregrinator_six> :p
<Geowany> cara
<Geowany> eu vacilei legal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Geowany: buiii show de bola
<Geowany> coloquei debian com kde4
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> parece o XP ali
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bem legal
<Geowany> o kde começou a dar uns paus
<Geowany> ai galera me ligando direto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkk
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W7, foi mal, errei de dica erá pra o Xubuntu... http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/02/xubuntu-asus-eee-pc/
<Geowany> velho
<Geowany> não sei o que tem o slackware...as coisas não pegam pseudotransparencia
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> qual anda mais leve o XFCE ou LXDE ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas peregrinator_six aquela config ali é com 512 de RAM
<Geowany> não consigo achar nada documentado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e com está ram eu já li que bem dizer tanto gnome e kde rodam bem até
<Geowany> é a mesma coisa de procurar o jesse james por "cowboy"
<Geowany> Cesar_Augusto_W7: lxde, sem sombra de duvida
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W7, qual o hardware do seu cliente...?!
<Geowany> o xfce tá cheio de serviços
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Geowany: hum então é "vero" , pois até onde li , diziam isto
<Geowany> ta ficando pesadão igual o gnome
<Geowany> gnome recortado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> deixa eu ver aqui Geowany não lembro
<Geowany> não compensa mais usar ele
<Geowany> cara...depois que tu configura
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Geowany:  ouvi isto também
<Geowany> o cara nao quer saber de modificar o painel não cara
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ou melhor li isto auheuahea
<Geowany> o cara quer só clicar e ponto final
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, sei de uma coisa o LMDE é muito mais bonito que o ubuntu e gasta bem menos hardware que o ubuntu! ;)
<Geowany> o lubuntu é sucesso garantido
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: rapaz...essa conversa de "gasta mais ou menos" vai da quantidade serviços
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Toshiba Satellite A65-S1062 Notebook
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Intel Celeron, 2700 MHz (27 x 100)
<Geowany> te garanto que eu deixo um ubuntu consumindo menos de 100Mb
<Geowany> com o lxde
<Geowany> =P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Nome da Placa Mãe  Toshiba Satellite A65
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, usando tudo que eu quero tanto em um quanto no outro lhe garanto, o LMDE gasta bem nenos! :)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Chipset da Placa Mãe  ATI Mobility Radeon 7000 IGP
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Memória do Sistema  192 MB  (DDR SDRAM)
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: e quanto aos codecs?
<Geowany> já vem enfiados nele?
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, rodei live DVD e reconheu tudo, até minha wirelles usb encore! :D
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: eu acho que o kde e o mint vão ganhar mais users com essa loucura da canonical
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, :)
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: Geowany: dae
<Geowany> fala rsvc
 * Geowany dá um tapa na orelha de giano
<peregrinator_six> licença, vou lavar o suvaco!
<_4_7_3_> ***Geowany dá um tapa na orelha de giano por isso ele caiu!^^
<Geowany> :P
<henrique> # join ubuntu-br
<Geowany> vou lavar o suvado tmb
<Geowany> fui
<henrique> Alô, boa noite, estou precisando de ajuda para resolver um problema com driver de rede no ubuntu 10.04, alguem disponivel?
<henrique> alguem pode me dar uma ajudinha?
<henrique> ola, alguem pode me ajudar?
<henrique> Boa noite gente, será que alguem pode dar uma ajuda?
<mvcirino> fala henrique
<henrique> eu estou com um problema que nao consigo resolver
<henrique> ola, tudo bom?
<mvcirino> vamos ver se posso ajudar
<henrique> estou tentando migrar do win para o linux, entao instalei o ubuntu 10.04, no laptop. No entanto nao consigo instalar minha placa de rede no ubuntu...
<mvcirino> pode ser que não tenha suporte. a wireless tá funcionando ?
<henrique> entao...eu ja tinha conseguido uma vez, mas tive que formatar o hd, e agora nao lembro como eu tinha feito da primeira vez...
<henrique> o led da placa nao acende...
<mvcirino> digita lspci no terminal. qual a saida do Network Controller ?
<henrique> mas so no ubuntu, pq no win ta funcionando normal
<henrique> nao sei a saida,
<mvcirino> digita lspci
<henrique> o problema e que agora estou usando o win, pq o ubuntu esta sem net...
<mvcirino> qual a placa de rede ? Atheros, broadcom , outra ?
<cuc0> ola
<henrique> realtek?
<cuc0> precisando de informação
<henrique> pode ser?
<cuc0> Gunbound é possive jogar via ubuntu???
<mvcirino> Pode, mas realtek tem suporte nativo no linux.
<cuc0> ja consultei o ORACULO (GOOGLE)
<henrique> entao nao sei o que esta acontecendo...
<mvcirino> só com a saida do lspci pra confirmar
<mvcirino> dai pega o modelo, joga no google e vê se tem algo
<henrique> meu laptop e um dell vostro 3500, a placa pcie gbe family controller
<cuc0> Gunbound é possivel jogar via ubuntu???
<mvcirino> henrique
<henrique> entendi
<henrique> voi
<mvcirino> o meu é vostro também
<henrique> oi?
<mvcirino> e não reconhece a placa porque é broadcom
<mvcirino> ou melhor, não reconheceu o wireless. a rede reconheceu
<henrique> entao deve ser o mesmo problema...
<mvcirino> dai conectei na rede, rodei um apt-get update e depois o upgrade e dai apareceu o driver proprietário. Pode ser o mesmo caso
<henrique> como vc conectou?
<mvcirino> o meu era problema de wireless
<henrique> pelo fio do roteador?
<mvcirino> isso
<henrique> entendi
<henrique> vou ver se dou um restart e inicio no ubuntu pra resolver o problema...abracos
<mvcirino> falou
<cuc0> Gunbound é possivel jogar via ubuntu???
<Daekdroom> cuc0, não
<Geowany> gunbound...
<cuc0> é cara tava sem fazer nada
<cuc0> procurei um jogo online e talz
<cuc0> ai pensei gunbound pq não?
<cuc0> me sugere algo melhor?
<Geowany> Pai, perdoa-lhes, pois eles não sabem o que fazem!
<cuc0> hein Geowany?
<rsvc> Geowany: rsrsrsrs
<rsvc> exagerou , nossa!
<jesuslinux> uheuheuheue é mas é bom tirar sarro...uheuhue
<Geowany> rsvc: Hedgewars owna!
<Geowany> jesuslinux: Senhor! Você está aqui, nem percebi sua presença!
<jesuslinux> uehuehue
<jesuslinux> e não é
<jesuslinux> tava na outra rede
<Geowany> Eu sei que você voltou mais uma vez.
<jesuslinux> mas sim pow tava afim de jogar online
<jesuslinux> e tal
<jesuslinux> passar o tempo
<Geowany> Só que dessa vez, ao invés de chicotadas e coroas de espinhos...Vão instalar Windows no pc do Seu trabalho,  oh Senhor!
<jesuslinux> desembucha ai um game pra ubuntu... sua dica?
<Geowany> jesuslinux: Rapaz...Eu to jogando mais é Urban Terror
<Geowany> FPS...
<jesuslinux> Bom??
<Geowany> Além de Enemy Territory (fps com tema da segunda guerra mundial)
<rsvc> nossa
<Geowany> e o Sauerbraten, que é futuristico
<rsvc> urban terror é o melhor
<Geowany> FPS também
<Geowany> rsvc: tu joga?
<rsvc> joguei bastante, faz tempo que parei
<jesuslinux> bom ou bomba???
<rsvc> parei com todos os jogos
<rsvc> :D
<Geowany> jesuslinux: Senhor, é melhor que gunbound
<jesuslinux> porra
<Geowany> Posso garantir!
<jesuslinux> eu sei
<jesuslinux> gunbound comecei pq meu primo queria e ta entrando em linux agora ai vi como desafio instalar essa coisa e tbm pra passar o tempo é bonzinho
<Geowany> Bem aventurado é aquele que joga FPS, pois alivia o ódio dos usuários nos pobre jogadores online.
<jesuslinux> uheuheuhe
<jesuslinux> uheuheuheue
<Geowany> jesuslinux: no estilo de gunbound...acho que é...eu jogo o HedgeWars
<jesuslinux> FPS é massa... pow jogava coounter, delta force,  DHB,
<jesuslinux> Swat
<jesuslinux> swat online é massa
<jesuslinux> suerbraten é ridiculo o grafico
<jesuslinux> uheuheuehue
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite Yutaka :D
<pcabral> #agulhas negras
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, boa noite. :)
<Oli_> Boa noite pessoal!!! Tem alguém que utiliza a placa M-AUDIO DELTA 1010LT!??? Preciso de um help!!!
<peregrinator_six> Oli_, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, boa noite man.
<Oli_> peregrinator_six - BOA NOITEE!!
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, quando o compiz vai girar no ubuntu 11 rapa, só to esperando em...?! É pra esse ano ainda...?! 00
<Oli_> peregrinator_six - vc tem essa placa!??
<peregrinator_six> Oli_, ???
<Oli_> <peregrinator_six> - preciso de um help com minha placa de som!!
<peregrinator_six> Oli_, rapaz eu tenho uma plaqunha off aqui da CReative de 128 Bits, mano leva pra vc e tenta ai resolver seu problema pois não aguento mais ver vc sofrer pobre amiguinho...
<Oli_> peregrinator_six - hahahaa!! é problema... to tentando achar alguém que tenha a M-AUDIO DELTA 1010LT pra entender como ela pode funcionar...
<assoguerozen_sx> alguém ae já está usando a última versão com unity?
<Oli_> ixi... pelo jeito ninguém aqui tem... '_'
<peregrinator_six> ruffles fan boyzinho deve estar...
<peregrinator_six> assoguerozen_sx, o naufrago tá usando o ubuntu 11 só não sei se o beta 1...
<assoguerozen_sx> vou testar essa bagaça numa máquina virtual
<assoguerozen_sx> mas n pode ser bom como o gnome convencional
<naufragoweb> o peregrinador... boas noites... pois é.. estou tendo alguns probleminhas com o compiz depois das atualizações de hoje
<naufragoweb> amanha vou ver direito o porque tá crasheando o compiz
<naufragoweb> o oli_ ... essa da sua placa de som eu acho que sei resolver
<naufragoweb> Oli_ ... antes de mais nada, desativa sua placa de som onboard no BIOS do seu PC
<naufragoweb> afffffff
<peregrinator_six> assoguerozen_sx, minha tatica já tá montada, uso o Ubuntu 10.10 até o final do suporte mais ou menos e depois arranco e meto o ubuntu 10.04.4 e fico até o tal ubity prestar...
<peregrinator_six> *unity...
<naufragoweb> É o beta 1 sim
<assoguerozen_sx> quanta paciência ^_^
<assoguerozen_sx> eu gosto de mudanças contínuas
<peregrinator_six> assoguerozen_sx, vai firme então, eu nem faço questão de que vc baixe e use o meu ubuntu 11... :p
<assoguerozen_sx> -.-
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<giano_> !sudo
<ubottu-br> sudo é um comando para executar programas de linha de comando com privilégios de superusuário ("root") (veja também !cli ). Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo para maiores informações. Problemas? http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo (links em Inglês)
<giano_> !seen
<ubottu-br> Eu não tenho o comando seen ;~
<naufragoweb> eu também.... levando em consideração a evolução do unity da 10.10 em comparação da 11.04, acredito que em breve teremos uma otima interface grafica
<Oli_> Olá!! Já desabilitei a minha placa on-board na BIOS
<_4_7_3_> Oli_: deu certo a sua Delta?
<Oli_> <_4_7_3_> então.. ainda não consegui ajustar...
<Martins> boa noite
<Martins> entao alguem ajuda a instalar e configurar o java jdk?
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<Oli_> é um pouco complicado... ja to mexendo faz um tempinho...rs
<_4_7_3_> Oli_: Nossa seu problema está no mesmo nível do da munha placa de tv.
<peregrinator_six> Oli_, poxa, por algum motivo ele foi embora...
<peregrinator_six> *minha
<peregrinator_six> martis isso não tem no ubuntu soft center não...?!
<peregrinator_six> Martins,
<Oli_> <_4_7_3_> hehe..
<Martins> peregrinator_six, tem mas como sou programador nao me aconselharam instalar por la nao e sim baixar do site da sun e instalar
<Oli_> ...agora não lembro quem pediu pra desabilitar minha placa de som on-board na bios... alguém lembra?
<Martins> peregrinator_six, so qque como sou iniciante no linux sofro de alguns problemas em instalaçoes e configuraçoes
<Martins> peregrinator_six, so lembrando uso o ubuntu 10.10
<Oli_> peregrinator_six - minha máquina travo.. por isso que eu não respondi, tive que reiniciar... aí já aproveitei e desabilitei minha placa on na bios
<peregrinator_six> Martins, não sou programador então não sei lhe dizer o que fazer pra instalar na mão compilando, não tenho está capacidade ainda man!
<Oli_> peregrinator_six - você lembra o nick dele?
<peregrinator_six> Oli_, sim naufragoweb
<Martins> peregrinator_six , o arquivo e .bin mas nao tenho certeza se quando eu instalo o .bin ele vai pra pasta fixa ou eu que configuro entendeu?
<peregrinator_six> Martins, pera ai que vou ver se posso ajudar procurando pelo menos...
<Oli_> peregrinator_six - vlw!! Se eu ver ele qualquer hora eu chamo..
<_4_7_3_> Oli_: tenta ver em >sistema >Administração >Drivers adicionais
<peregrinator_six> Martins, veja ai se tem algum destes links pra lhe ajudar... http://www.google.com.br/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=compilando+o+java+jdk+no+ubuntu+10.10
<Oli_> <_4_7_3_> - blz.. vo lá
<_4_7_3_> no meu caso não resolveu nada mas talvez você tenha sorte!
<peregrinator_six> Oli_, o seu pc é de quando man...?!
<Martins> peregrinator_six , fui remover o icone de bluetoth da minha barra e sumiu o de volume e o de bateria do meu notebook
<Oli_> peregrinator_six - tenho ele faz 3 anos... é bom
<peregrinator_six> Martins, calma que lhe ajudo a repor
<peregrinator_six> momento...
<Oli_> peregrinator_six - eu é que não sei nada de linux...rs
<Oli_> _4_7_3_ - fica em branco.. "não há divers proprietários em uso no sistema"
<_4_7_3_> ih! que nem eu~~
<peregrinator_six> Martins, http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&client=ubuntu&hs=acb&channel=cs&q=como+resetar+os+paineis+do+gnome&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=
<peregrinator_six> Martins, os links mais em baixo mostram o que vc quer fazer...
<Martins> peregrinator_six, mas pq acontece isso cara?
<peregrinator_six> Martins, vc arrancou po, foi vc quem fez, não acontece...
<Martins> peregrinator_six, eu so tirei o de bluetoth
<Martins> peregrinator_six, parece bug mano
<peregrinator_six> Martins, tem notificação que integra varios icon ao mesmo tempo, tirou um tirou todos!
<Martins> peregrinator_six, teria como eu retirar so 1 nao?
<peregrinator_six> não sei, mas se tiver não sera facil...
<peregrinator_six> Martins, exemplo...
<_4_7_3_> peregrinator_six: eu precisava disso e nem sabia!  http://alysondeives.blogspot.com/2010/09/como-resetar-o-painel-do-gnome.html
<peregrinator_six> se eu remover tentar remover qualquer icon do Indicator Applet ele vai com tudo, tendeu...?!
<Martins> entendi
<peregrinator_six> não tem como tirar só, não de forma simples...
<Martins> peregrinator_six , mas queria remover apenas 1 mas tudo bem...
<peregrinator_six> *um...
<peregrinator_six> pode até ter, mas eu não sei!
<peregrinator_six> Martins, arranca tudo e vai recolando um-a-um, pra ver
<Martins> peregrinator_six , qual melhor programinha para habilitar efeitos no ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> sua placa da suporte...?!
<peregrinator_six> iso é o mais importante de saber!
<peregrinator_six> *isso
<Martins> peregrinator_six , acredito que sim...
<peregrinator_six> acreditar sem fundamento é mera especulação!
<peregrinator_six> faz o seguinte...
<Martins> peregrinator_six , roda alguns jogos no ruindows normal tipo PES2011
<peregrinator_six> abre ai o terminal!
<peregrinator_six> isso quer dizer nada!
<Martins> ta aberto
<peregrinator_six> clica ai... glxgears
<peregrinator_six> e me diz o que aconteceu!
<peregrinator_six> e ai...?!
<Martins> nao instalado
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<peregrinator_six> não...?!
<peregrinator_six> mas eu tenho o 10.10 e não instalaei o programa...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Martins> to isntalando ele aki agora
<peregrinator_six> não é como sudo não
<peregrinator_six> é normal mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> só clicar glxgears
<Martins> apareceu umas roldanas
<peregrinator_six> então isso ai mesmo...
<peregrinator_six> agora de 5.0 em 5.0 vai mostrar quantos frames por segundo, me diz ai!
<Martins> uhum
<Martins> em media 50+
<peregrinator_six> Martins, quantos FTP ???
<peregrinator_six> não!
<peregrinator_six> depois do =
<Martins> entao 50+
<Martins> 54, 52, 51 poa ai
<peregrinator_six> Martins, exemplo... "291 frames in 5.0 seconds = 58.171 FPS"
<Martins> entao
<Martins> 54.761
<Martins> 55.087
<peregrinator_six> beleza, se ativou a engrenagem vc tem suporte1
<peregrinator_six> só usar!
<Martins> hmm
<Martins> oq seria suporte 1
<Martins> mas vi alguns efeitos tipo o cubo e tals
<peregrinator_six> Martins, http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&client=ubuntu&hs=vTw&channel=cs&sa=X&ei=dniaTd6_He6O0QHX3-XBBg&ved=0CBcQvwUoAQ&q=ativando+o+compiz+no+ubuntu+maverick&spell=1
<peregrinator_six> Martins, suporte que sua VGA da pra os efeitos! :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Martins> pode crer...
<Martins> eh bom ou ruim da minha?
<peregrinator_six> quase batendo os 60, pra coisas simples tipo do compiz ótimo!
<peregrinator_six> 60 FPS= 60 quadros por sehundo! Tendeu...?!
<peregrinator_six> mas o ideal é que se mantenha nos 60 ou o mais proximo possivel!
<Martins> saquei bom uai..
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFyMS91lyHY
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, dial up...
<Geowany> tu me mata de vergonha
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, quem lhe mata é esse pais lixo... :S
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: nem me fale
<Geowany> tenho que matar sono pra jogar online
<Geowany> fps com ping acima de 250 fica impraticável
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, vc deveria tá muito satisfeito, pois eu sou um contemporaneo seu que deu 120 pilas num modem externo dial up só pra deixar de usar window$ pirata sei saber muito sobre o Linux e cheio de duvidas mas muita vontade de aprender! ;)
<peregrinator_six> *sem..
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: fiz essa loucura aí...
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, libertação é o termo mais apropiado! ;)
<Geowany> o cara quando foi instalar a wireless (qundo eu morava na mãe) ficou doido!
<peregrinator_six> Geowany,  sei que meto um sudo pppconfig, gravo as confi e meto um sudo pon sudo poff e vou vivendo a vida que DEUS me permite viver! :D
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: =P
<Martins> peregrinator_six, quando eu usei o tutorial para voltar os icones voltaram so os que eu queria msm
<Martins> peregrinator_six, valew ai cara
<peregrinator_six> Martins, é nosso!
<peregrinator_six> Martins, guarda o link pra proxima brabeza! :P
<Geowany> vou aqui assistir um filme
<Geowany> flw
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, Geowany, mas não é tao dificl não rapaz, meu primo tá compartilhando 1 mega com eu pelo wirelles! :D
<hugow> ola alguem que saiba programar em alguma linguagem?
<peregrinator_six> Martins,
<peregrinator_six> Martins, se é programador não é mesmo...?!
<hugow> ola, alguem que saiba programar em alguma linguagem?
<Martins> peregrinator_six, sou sim
<peregrinator_six> Martins, fala ai com o hugow
<Martins> manda ai hugow nao sou dos melhores nao mas pode falar..
<hugow> Martins me ajuda por favor, to aperriado demais.
<Martins> hugow, fala em qual linguagem precisa e oq precisa...
<hugow> seguinte mano, minha professora de matematica me pediu um algoritmo pra complementar minha nota, mas ela acha que somos os fodas da programação
<hugow> ela mal sabe que eu so sei portugol e olhe la
<Martins> complementar sua nota...
<Martins> manda o algoritmo ai..
<hugow> ela me pediu um algoritmo que resolva expressoes numericas de numeros inteiros em qlqr linguagem de programacao
<hugow> so que eu n sei nenhuma ainda
<hugow> eu preciso de um desses
<Martins> eh o seguinte, te entregar mastigado eh contra meus ideais
<Martins> mas tipo
<hugow> ela é doida mano, eu to no 1 periodo ela acha que eu sou programador
<Martins> ce precisa de portugol?
<Martins> ou algoritmo msm?
<Martins> ou alguma linguagem?
<hugow> pode ser em qlqr linguagem se fosse em portugol melhor, mas eu pesquisei e vi que portugol nao aceita colchetes nem chaves.
<hugow> e se for em portugol vai ficar gigante o algoritmo
<Martins> portugol eh um algoritmo com algumas expecificidades
<Linux|Inside> professora bacana hein hugow
<Linux|Inside> =D
<Linux|Inside> auehauehauhuhua
<hugow> hunrum
<hugow> ela é doida
<Martins> essas numericas ela deu alguma?
<Linux|Inside> Martins: se a professora dele foir boa ... passa um para ele pegar ela
<Martins> ou ela quer que simplismente implemente pra todas?
<hugow> martins o usuario tem que entrar com a expressao por ex: 2+3-{-3[8*9]3+1 (9*4)}
<hugow> e o programa resolver
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<Martins> ce ta zaudno cmg neh?!
<Martins> so pode cara
<Martins> da ate pra fazer mas vai ser foda viu
 * peregrinator_six AAUHSUAHSHUAHSAHUSHUSAHAHSS
<hugow> to falando que ela é maluca
<Martins> vey isso envolve pilha, que acredito que vc nunca viu...
<hugow> sei nem o q é isso
<hugow> pilha
<hugow> =x
<Martins> =x
<Martins> entao ainda quer que eu faça?
<peregrinator_six> hugow, simples, manda uma pauladona na cabeça dela e fim do problema, mas não vai dizer a fonte não em nbego veio... :P
<hugow> martins, o que é ruim de fazer q tu falou ?
<hugow> peregrinator_six heuheueh
<Martins> tipo ce precisa de algumas paradas sacou
<Martins> vou te mandar  uma ideia simples ai
<Martins> espera ai
<hugow> tá
<peregrinator_six> hugow, enquanto isso se vai pensando como vai pegar ela depois da aula, de paulada... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<hugow> heuiheuiehe
<hugow> to em semana de prova pra completar
<hugow> eu digito aqui e leio ao mesmo tempo
<hugow> heuheuheueh
<peregrinator_six> 00
<Martins> vc conhece ao menos vetor neh?!
<hugow> Martins conheco pq eu aprendi sozinho, mas o professor n ensinou :P
<Linux|Inside> peregrinator_six: waht
<Linux|Inside> aeuaheaueheuhaea
<Linux|Inside> q isso manooooo
<Linux|Inside> peregrinator_six: estao falando em ching ling
<Martins> algum paint no linux aki?
<Martins> nao sei onde desenhar no linux
<Linux|Inside> desenhar
<hugow> Martins mas o vetor no portugol so le numero, ele nao le outros caracteres
<Martins> entao..
<Linux|Inside> inkscape
<Linux|Inside> gimp
<Martins> marca ai
<peregrinator_six> Martins, no ubuntu não tem mais nada pra desenhar de fabrica não... ¬¬
<hugow> Martins tu n quer fazer em uma linguagem de alto nivel que seria mais facil pra vc?
<peregrinator_six> hugow, quer tirar 10 ne espertinho...?! :P
<hugow> po quero mano
<hugow> pense numa materia escrtoa
<hugow> escrota
<hugow> shushushuahs
<Martins> mas fazer em alto nivel seria impossivel vc entender....
<giano_> ninguem vai fazer a prova por vc hugow vc ja tentou da outra vez aqui tem as respostas pra vc www.google.com.br
<hugow> giano_ eu nao sou programador
<peregrinator_six> hugow, manda ao problema logo por e-mail pra o Martins junto com o deposito na conta dele po...
 * peregrinator_six XD
<hugow> em portugol é inoperante
<Martins> asudhuahsudasd
<Martins> portugol igual lixo escovar bit
<hugow> giano_ entao n fala o q tu n sabe na boa
<hugow> to aperriado aqui
<Martins> hugow, to so baxando a paradinha pra senhar aki
<hugow> tu vai desenhar o algoritmo mano?
<peregrinator_six> giano_, deixa o carinha tentar se dar bem rapaz, ele tá cheio de medão do bicho papão cumer ele de noite na vespera das provas... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<hugow> xD
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<hugow> hj tive prova de fundamentos da computacao bytes bits hexadecimal binarios etc etc etc..
<hugow> troquei superconmputador por mainframe
<hugow> é foda
 * peregrinator_six AUHSUAHSUASHUAHUH
 * peregrinator_six tá muito CRAZY mano... :p
<hugow> menos 3 pontos
<hugow> xD
<peregrinator_six> hugow, seu cerebro deve tá rodanbdo a 5 FPS por hora... 00
<hugow> ta travando ja
<hugow> hsuahsuashush
<hugow> lopping infinito na minha cabeça
<Martins> vou desenhar pra ficar mais intuitivo mas vou escrever tbm
<Martins> marca ai
<hugow> tá baum
<hugow> em qual linguagem?
<Martins> algoritmo msm
<Martins> manda uma expressao viajada ai
<hugow> portugol miado?
<Martins> nop...
<hugow> 2+3-{-3[8*9]3+1 (9*4)}
<hugow> 2+3-{-3[8*9]3+1-(9*4)}
<Martins> ow
<Martins> sem sinal seria multiplicaçao neh?
<Martins> -3*[8*9]
<hugow> * = multipliacao
<Martins> isso eu sei..
<Martins> 2+3-{-3"*"[8*9]"*"3+1-(9*4)}
<Martins> entedeu minha pergunta agora?
<hugow> entendi
<hugow> sem sinal é sem sinal mesmo
<Martins> lol
<Martins> ai ce vai fazer oq?
<Martins> sumir com numero neh
<Martins> so pode
<hugow> heuehueh
<hugow> nao mano
<hugow> é expressao
<hugow> por ex:
<Martins> vou considerar multiplicaçao
<Martins> nao tem como seu computador fazer isso...pelo menos por enquanto
<hugow> ah sim
<hugow> eu que fiz merda
<hugow> deixa eu fazer outra expressao
<hugow> alias
<hugow> pode considerar como multiplicacao
<Martins> olha
<Martins> vou te mandar um pronto em alto nivel
<Martins> mais facil
<Martins> asdhuashuda
<hugow> melhor amor
<hugow> ai tu so me explica la
<hugow> xD
<Martins> entao eh o seguinte
<Martins> pq tipo
<Martins> deixa eu te dar uma ideia
<Martins> nao faz sentido vc fazer um programa se nao tiver devidamente paretizado sacou
<Martins> e tipo
<Martins> (1-2)*((3+2)*(10-3)) dois aprenteses eh msm coisa que colchete ou chaves entendeu?
<Guest10852> Boa noite :]
<Martins> ...?
<hugow> Martins
<hugow> sim
<hugow> entendi
<hugow> isso eu ja sabia
<hugow> é o caso do portugol
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<xGrind> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<xGrind> kk
<hugow> m4v
<hugow> Martins
<hugow> dormiu?
<Martins> nao
<Martins> pera ai mano
<hugow> okz
<hugow> rs
<Linux|Inside> D3l3t3: e ae man
<Linux|Inside> D3l3t3: ta sumido
<D3l3t3> Linux|Inside,  Quem é?
<Linux|Inside> olha no pvt
<Linux|Inside> =D
<Linux|Inside> giano_:
<Linux|Inside> ta ae
<Linux|Inside> D3l3t3: o que tem feito homi
<Linux|Inside> sequestraram voce
<Linux|Inside> pcc te pegou foi
<D3l3t3> Linux|Inside,  Po.... hiuadahsd
<D3l3t3> Linux|Inside,  Esqueci desse trem aqui. haha
<Linux|Inside> kkkkk
<Linux|Inside> D3l3t3: o giano_ morreu ... o Illuminati nao vi mais online
<Linux|Inside> aeuahaueheuheua
<Linux|Inside> giano_: kd tu homi
<kaian_> Boa noite! de volta estou aqui para pedir uma ajuda
<kaian_> tem como desabilitar a pasta criptografada?
<kaian_> que vem padrão no ubuntu
<D3l3t3> Linux|Inside,  O illuminate tinha entrada ainda pouco, mas acho qeu saiu.
<Linux|Inside> D3l3t3: hum
<Linux|Inside> D3l3t3: to vendo o " american got's talent " caramba
<kaian_> alguem sabe como desabilito a pasta criptografada?
<Linux|Inside> tem uns cara q canta dimais
<Linux|Inside> =D
<D3l3t3> Linux|Inside,  hdiushda eita... Nunca iv.
<D3l3t3> Linux|Inside,  Vi*
<D3l3t3> kaian,  Não sei cara. :S
<Linux|Inside> D3l3t3: da um manjo nesse cara cantando bob marley
<Linux|Inside> D3l3t3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S59zM4rmNjU
<Martins> ta ai o muleke da programaçao?
<hugow> m4v
<hugow> Martins
<hugow> aqui
<hugow> eu
<Martins> manda email ai
<Martins> vc usa o openoffice neh?!
<Martins> ta nele
<Martins> manda email ai
<hugow> hugogmr@hotmail.com
<hugow> to de ruindows
<hugow> tem world
<hugow> xD
<hugow> word
<Martins> vou te mandar ai
<Martins> nao sei se abre .odt
<hugow> nice
<Martins> ce tenta ai
<hugow> nem eu
<hugow> ok
<Martins> ja foi
<hugow> chegou ja vou ver
<Linux|Inside> D3l3t3: viu
<D3l3t3> Linux|Inside,  Ainda não, to terminado de ver Smallville (to no vicio)
<hugow> Martins
<hugow> nao abre
<Martins> lol
<hugow> vou ver algum programa na net pra abrir
<hugow> pera
<Martins> baixa o openoffice ai
<Martins> 100mb
<hugow> sim
<hugow> baixandoi
<Linux|Inside> D3l3t3: smallville
<Linux|Inside> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa agora se brincou
<hugow> Martins
<hugow> 145mb
<D3l3t3> Linux|Inside,  pq?
<hugow> Martins com openoffice n preciso do office normal né?
<Linux|Inside> affs ... D3l3t3 tanta coisa melhor .... big bang theory, two and half man, preason break, the walking dead, true blood,
<Martins> baixa o openoffice
<hugow> ja to baixando
<D3l3t3> Linux|Inside,  hduiashd Já assisti TBBT, tenho 7 temporadas de Two and a Half Men aqui, mas curto muito "super hero". :D
<Martins> hugow: foi so o basicao cara..
<D3l3t3> Linux|Inside,  Estou na 8ª temp :D
<Martins> acho que da pra enganar ela
<Martins> rs
<Linux|Inside> D3l3t3: baixa the walking dead
<Linux|Inside> e true blood
<Linux|Inside> o melhor
<hugow> Martins o q ele faz?
<D3l3t3> Linux|Inside,  Sobre o que walking dead?
<Martins> ele pega a expressao
<Martins> le ela...
<Martins> e resolve
<Martins> sacou
<Martins> ta meio porco pq foi so o alg
<Martins> mas tipo
<Martins> o programa fica gigante
<hugow> é so o algoritmo mesmo
<hugow> por ex: tem la a entrada ( que é a expressao)
<hugow> a leitura ( qnd le a expressao)
<hugow> e a saida: (o resultado da expressao)
<hugow> ?
<D3l3t3> Linux|Inside,  Estou assistindo o video. :D
<Linux|Inside> =]
<D3l3t3> Linux|Inside,  Mandou muito mesmo o cara. haha
<Linux|Inside> sim
<hugow> m4v
<hugow> Martins
<Martins> hugow: fala maninho
<hugow> [00:37:02] <hugow> é so o algoritmo mesmo
<hugow> [00:37:13] <hugow> por ex: tem la a entrada ( que é a expressao)
<hugow> [00:37:22] <hugow> a leitura ( qnd le a expressao)
<Martins> sim
<Martins> viiu o desenho de como mais ou menos funciona
<Martins> eh tipo um vetor em pé
<hugow> saquei
<hugow> to vendo
<hugow> nao faltou divisao e multiplicao?
<Martins> entao
<Martins> foi so pra economizar
<Martins> sinal inclui todos
<hugow> ok
<hugow> pera
<hugow> vou fazer aqui e te mandar
<hugow> pera
<Martins> fazer oq?
<hugow> o algoritmo
<Martins> ja te mandei pronto
<Martins> eh so v acresentar
<Martins> ai eh com vc
<Martins> a ideia eh essa
<hugow> ta pronto?
<hugow> ;x
<Martins> ta sim
<Martins> mas tipo
<Martins> se kiser da uma encorpada
<Martins> senao
<hugow> to fazendo
<Martins> tenta faze emcima dele msm
<hugow> qual o comando pra resolver a expressao?
<hugow> Martins
<hugow> vou te mandar um chat
<hugow> aqui
<hugow> ae vou colar la
<hugow> ok?
<Martins> comando?
<hugow> aceita ae
<kaian> alguem pode me dizer como reduzir minha partição?
<D3l3t3> kaian,  use o Gparted
<D3l3t3> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Linux|Inside> kaian:  voce pode baixar ele tambem ... é 123mb ... da boot pelo cd
<Guest10852> Olá boa noite, tenho uma dúvida sobre ssh se alguém puder me ajudar.
<Linux|Inside> é um live cd ....
<kaian> sim estou vendo ele aqui, mais nõ consigo reduzir, o menu mostra, mais nao tenho acesso
<Guest10852> tenho um vps alugado mas queria usa-lo para baixar arquivos direto dele apenás por acesso remoto via ssh queria saber como usar a função  wget, e se com ela posso por exemplo baixar arquivos  *avi / *flv
<D3l3t3> kaian, Você não consegue reduzir se você estiver usando o HD.
<kaian> e agora?
<D3l3t3> kaian,  Acho que tera que dar boot em um live cd, como por exemplo o do Ubuntu.
<kaian> D3l3t3 ae posso reduzir sem danificar nada?
<D3l3t3> kaian,  Cara, é sempre bom fazer um backup.
<kaian> =/
<kaian> D3l3t3, está bem vou fazer aqui, por enquanto muito obrigado pel ajuda
<D3l3t3> kaian,  Nada.
<kaian> Boa noite
<Nilodanx5> o windows tem suporte nativo ao ssh?
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx5, use putty
<RxDx> tem como deixar a barra do unity fixa? (sem auto-hide)
<Andre_Gondim> RxDx, sim, lá no compiz
<RxDx> Andre_Gondim, dei uma olhada nao achei.. vou procurar de novo, valeu
<hugow> alguem manjava de java?
<RxDx> Andre_Gondim, haha.. tava na cara ;)
<Andre_Gondim> .op Andre_Gondim
<hugow> alguem manjava de java?
<hugow> alguem manja de java?
<Andre_Gondim> !repetir
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'repetir' not found
<Andre_Gondim> hugow, não precisa repeti, se ninguém respondeu é porque ou não sabe ou aqui não é um canal de Java, tente #java-br
<Giverny> hugow sei mas é canal de ubuntu aqui :D
<hugow> obrigado Andre_Gondim
<RxDx> tem algum programa pre-insaldo que monte minhas partições ntfs? sem ter que mecher no fstab manualmente
<giano_> RxDx tem sim instala o ntfs-config
<giano_> ai vc monta no boot
<Andre_Gondim> .deop Andre_Gondim
<Andre_Gondim> RxDx, tem um programa que faz isso, deixa eu lembrar o nome
<giano_> ntfs-config
<Andre_Gondim> RxDx, ntfs-config
<RxDx> valeu
<RxDx> Andre_Gondim, ta bugado no natty =/ reportando..
<Andre_Gondim> RxDx, relatando ao invés de reportando ;)
<RxDx> qual a diferença?
<Andre_Gondim> RxDx, sou coordenador das traduções e vi que report = reportar = quem faz reportagem, e relatar é dizer, então você diz que tem um bug e não faz uma reportagem, quem faz reportagem é reporter/jornalista
<RxDx> hmm ta certo :)
<Giverny> porra Andre_Gondim
<Giverny> já deveria ter uns frontends muito loucos pra tarefas mais simples
<Giverny> no ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> !palavrao Giverny
<ubottu-br> Andre_Gondim: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Andre_Gondim> mas eu fiz esse factoid um dia desses ¬¬
<Andre_Gondim> Giverny, evite falar palavrão no canal
<Giverny> ¬¬
<Andre_Gondim> Giverny, peça o recurso http://wp.me/p1rsqk-Pw
<Andre_Gondim> vou nessa, boa noite a todos
<Illuminati_> Boa noite! Até breve!
<hugow> alguem manja de java?
<giano_> #java-br
<_4_7_3_> pessoal o juízo não aguenta mais tantas quedas, hora de nanar. boa noite!^^
<_4_7_3_> só votei porque aconteceu uma coisa muito maluca no meu pc eu não consigo definir as permisões de usuario e grupo da minha unidade ntfs se eu não iniciar o nautilus como root. alguma sugestão?
<giano_> instala o ntfs-config
<_4_7_3_> foi ele que deu esse problema
<giano_> hum
<giano_> que estranho isso não era pra acontecer
<giano_> ja reinicio pra ve se volta ao normal
<giano_> não manjo muito do ntfs3g pois não tenho partições ntfs
<_4_7_3_> eu consegui fazer minha unidade ntfs iniciar automaticamente com o sistema mas só posso modificar os arqiovos como root
<giano_> só ext4 e reseifers
<_4_7_3_> e já reiniciei sim
<giano_> voce marcou o suporte a leitura e escrita no ntfs-config
<giano_> ?
<_4_7_3_> giano_: Obrigado por me ajudar a descobrir que mais um problema no linux é culpa do usuário!
<_4_7_3_> hahahahaha
<giano_> ok
<_4_7_3_> o chato é que por causa do meu descuido perdi um download de 200 mega~~
<giano_> bha é foda
<_4_7_3_> pessoal! agora sim estou indo. obtigado giano_:. e boa noite para quem fica!^^
<_4_7_3_> *obrigado
<giano_> boa noite
<Kabelera> saudacoes camaradas
<giano_> boa noite
<Kabelera> ai bro
<Kabelera> tem como tu me dizer se no ubuntu tem como configurar o drive da placa wireless sem ser pelo ndiswrapper?
<Kabelera> procurei e n acho e nenhum lugar a solucao pra esse meu problema
<giano_> dependendo do modelo se é suportado pelo kernel o ubuntu ja reconhece na hora
<giano_> qual modelo da sua placa?
<giano_> o ubuntu não reconheceu?
<Kabelera> nao
<Kabelera> eh marvell libertas
<Kabelera> soh consegui com ndiswrapper mas do mesmo jeito n permanece a configuracao
<Kabelera> n reconhece de jeito nenhum
<Lucifer_> Boa Noite!
<Kabelera> boa noite bro
<Lucifer_> Que todos os demonios estejam com voces, hoje e sempre!
<giano_> olha plo que vi aqui só pelo ndis
<Kabelera> putz
<giano_> obrigado igualmente lulu
<Lucifer_> Kabelera: Que praca dé vidiu é essa? nunca ouvi falar
<Kabelera> eh de rede
<giano_> http://guevara2012.wordpress.com/2008/07/09/instalando-marvell-88w8335-libertas-80211bg-wireless-rev-03/
<Kabelera> wireless
<Lucifer_> ahh tahhhh
<Lucifer_> entendi
<Lucifer_> pera vou ver aqui
<giano_> da uma olhada
<Lucifer_> ja te digo algo
<Lucifer_> saca ae veio http://guevara2012.wordpress.com/2008/07/09/instalando-marvell-88w8335-libertas-80211bg-wireless-rev-03/
<Kabelera> demoro
<Kabelera> vo da uma olhada ai
<Lucifer_> blz véi
<Lucifer_> na moral
<Lucifer_> Boa noite demonio!
<giano_> boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<giano_> bhu
<Lucifer_> fala ae legião do inferno....
<giano_> feito irmão
<Lucifer_> ta afim de um pacto ?
<Kabelera> fala capetao
<Kabelera> pacto de sangue?
<Lucifer_> haushauhsu que o exu maioral lhe ajude na sua placa ae
<Kabelera> iauehiauhe
<Kabelera> q ele lhe ouca
<neow0w> alguem ai manja de java?
<Kabelera> vish bro
<Kabelera> quase nada
<neow0w> tenso
<Kabelera> mas oq seria?
<Kabelera> soh por curiosidade mesmo
<neow0w> pra ver se meu codigo ta certo
<neow0w> rs
<Kabelera> saquei
<neow0w> http://dpaste.com/528856/
<Kabelera> dpaste eh servidor gratuito?
<Lucifer_> Hugow...o seu nick muda mas o seu ip nao....ninguem vai responder a sua prova.
<Lucifer_> Hugow...o seu nick muda mas o seu ip nao....ninguem vai responder a sua prova.
<neow0w> é Kabelera
<neow0w> Lucifer_ registrei esse aqui
<neow0w> Lucifer_  e se tu n entende fica quiet
<neow0w> quieto
<Kabelera> soh
<Kabelera> mas ae
<Kabelera> esse codigo faz oqq?
<neow0w> resolve expressao numerica
<Lucifer_> meu gurizinho...eu desenvolvo app pro mac...nao ainda vir com sua psicologia reversa...nao cola comigo...blz?
<neow0w> Lucifer_ tu que fica se metendo na conversa alheia garotao
<Lucifer_> ahhh sem esquecer..desculpe programadorzao JAVA
<neow0w> tu desenvolve aplicativo
<neow0w> mas eu tenho mas dinheiro que tu
<neow0w> entao fica xiu
<neow0w> desenvolvedor
<Lucifer_> neow0w: Cara quando voce chegar no JDBC ou no DOM ou SAX voce me chama que te ensino....
<Kabelera> pqp
<Kabelera> ai
<Kabelera> alguem recomenda um navegador web ai?
<giano_> kabelera conseguiu irmão
<Kabelera> meu firefox bugo
<giano_> chromium
<soares> bd
<soares> alguem ai ?
<Kabelera> vlw
<giano_> é o chrome só que sobre os termos da gpl livre
<soares> alguem sabe como configuro esse miniaplicativo indicator
<soares> para ele avisar quando receber emails
<giano_> gual?
<giano_> qual?
<soares> esse que ja vem com o ubuntu desktop
<soares> evolution o nome dele
<soares> giano na escuta ?
<neow0w> Lucifer_ c é chato vei, fica xiu ae pro
<giano_> quano vc abre ele tem um assistente que nem no outlook
<Lucifer_> neow0w: Blz vei mas fico aqui e pelo visto sou o unico que posso te ajudar, como o illuminati nao ta...somente eu posso te ajudar rsrsrs entao fica peixe blz? se liga ae...
<neow0w> Lucifer_ que adianta tu so resmunga
<soares> é que nao sei esses negocios de porta sabe
<neow0w> Lucifer_ se tu tivesse me ajudado eu n tava aqui
<neow0w> so o martins que me ajudou
<soares> sabe qual porta eu uso pro hotmail ?
<Lucifer_> soares: tenta 8080
<neow0w> Lucifer_ vai ajudar?
<Lucifer_> segue um tuto http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,7664.0.html
<Lucifer_> soares, pega o tuto..qualquer coisa to aki
<soares> uhumm
<neow0w> Lucifer_ morre -.-
<Lucifer_> ^^
<neow0w> me ajuda logo
<neow0w> olha ai meu codigo
<neow0w> http://dpaste.com/528856/
<neow0w> Lucifer_
<neow0w> bixa
<Lucifer_> neow0w: eu nunca isse que era hetero ahushauhs sou bixa mesmo dou meu cu..pq  quer comer ?
<neow0w> eu como se tu me ajudar Lucifer_
<neow0w> heuiheiueheuih
<Lucifer_> ahhh nao posso dar pra voce...
<neow0w> pq?
<neow0w> -.-
<Lucifer_> Para configurar seu software, basta configurar da seguinte maneira: Servidor POP: pop3.live.com POP SSL: ativado User name: seu email completo @hotmail.com, por exemplo. Senha: servidor SMTP: smtp.live.com Autenticação: ativado TLS/SSL: ativado
<Lucifer_> saca ae giano tb
<neow0w> Lucifer_ e ae?
<Lucifer_> giano: Dá uma força ao soares com as configuracoes que passei a cima ta bom?
<Lucifer_> vou pegar cafe
<neow0w> Lucifer_ tu nem manja ta pagando ai
<neow0w> -.-
<Kabelera> ai bro
<Kabelera> vlw pela ajuda
<Kabelera> vo indo nessa
<Kabelera> abraco
<Kabelera> pro seis
<soares> giano na escuta ?
<giano_> soares sim
<soares> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<soares> !pong
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pong' not found
<soares> !hora
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'hora' not found
<soares> !hour
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'hour' not found
<Lucifer_> Soares: Acredito que nao va funcionais mais rsrsrs infelizmente a ms deve ter bloqueado pelo Thunderbird.
<Lucifer_> giano_
<soares> =/
<Lucifer_> tenta pelo thunderbird é a unica opcao
<soares> sera que esse que vem com o cairo-dock pega
<soares> ?
<Lucifer_> que usa a mesma conf do outlook
<giano_> no thunderbird todos email funcionam
<soares> to baixado ele
<soares> ai da pra add o icone dele no cairo dock neh ?
<giano_> sim
<Lucifer_> da
<Lucifer_> rsrsrs
<soares> =)
<soares> sou newba ainda
<soares> =/
<soares> nossa ele configuura sozinho
<soares> =)
<Lucifer_> pois é
<Lucifer_> e ai funfou ?
<soares> vou ver agora
<soares> funfo
<soares> =)))
<Lucifer_> ÊÊÊÊÊ
<Lucifer_> pronto resolvido
<Lucifer_> :)
<soares> ele faz um download das msgs do email
<soares> pra onde vao essas msgs
<soares> ficam salvas no pc ou no banco de dados desse programa no servidor sei la na onde ?
<Lucifer_> caixa de entrada e ficam salvas no pc
<soares> uhmmm entao o pc fica mais lento
<soares> ?
<Skull> vai dormir gurizada
<soares> o0
<Skull> to indo trabalhar
<marvel> bom dia  eu tava vendo agora a reportagem sobre ubuntu 11.4 disendo que ele nao fara instalaçao automatica  software de terceiro  itao nao tera mas no repositorio um software por exemplo vlc
<mvcirino> Não li isto, mas deve ser igual ao 10.10. É só habilitar o repositório. Se não for isto, a reportagem deve ter dito que não estará na instalação padrão, mas estará no repositório. Exemplo: na 10.10 não tem o Gimp, mas ele está no repositório
<marvel> a sim agora entendi
<marvel> obrigado  mvcirino
<Geowany> Bom dia a todos!
<mvcirino> Dia
<giano_> bom dia
<giano_> Geowany to compilando e instalando o wayland aqui no arch vamo ve se é tudo isso que tão falando que não vamos ver mais janelas serrilhadas rsrsrs
<giano_> tomara que não me bagunce tudo aqui e eu tenha que formatar e instalar o sistema de novo ai vai se foda rsrsrsrsrsrs
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Geowany> e aí giano_
<Geowany> wayland funcionando?
<giano_> ainda não ta baixando 400 e poucos mb
<Nilodanx5> bom dia pessoas!!!
<naufragoweb> bom dia, nilo
<Nilodanx5> como estam os preoerativo pro 11.04???
<naufragoweb> preparativos? ??? ...não sei, mas que tá lindão, tá!
<Nilodanx5> uashuashua
<Nilodanx5> gostei dele sim tbm porem ta muito bugado dai me extressei e mudei de vouta pro arch
<Spiga> para mim 11.04 12.24 25.34 nao usuo ubuntu mesmo ..
<Spiga> nao faz a minima diferença
<naufragoweb> é só uma questão de tempo... a interface tá amadurecendo muito rapidamente
<Nilodanx5> mudei pq amo o arch
<Nilodanx5> ja ta a minha cara sendo que ja to usando ele a 2dias
<Nilodanx5> gnome compiz emerald cairo awn comky tudo que eu uso ta de boa
<FlavioTrashPunk> ola galera.. alguem pode me dar uma ajudinha no gimp...??
<FlavioTrashPunk> tipo.. fiz um cartaz.. quando vou exportar como imagem.. ou pdf.. algumas imagens que coloquei no trabalho simplismente nao sai.., nao agrega ao arquivo..  como faço
<mvcirino> Fez um cartaz em qual aplicativo ?
<ptl> gimp
<ptl> FlavioTrashPunk: você não pôs algumas dessas imagens em camadas diferentes, de modo que as outras fiquem por cima?
<ptl> você gravou como .xcf?
<ptl> posso tentar abrir aqui e tentar descobrir por que não imprimiu algumas coisas
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, sim..,  acho que sim.., tem como agrupar.. combinar sei la..
<ptl> quer que eu faça?
<mvcirino> Reposicione as camadas ou faz um "Combinar Abaixo" no menu Camadas
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, como envio pra vc..,
<ptl> /dcc send ptl
<FlavioTrashPunk> mvcirino, vou tentar aqui.., ja falo..
<mvcirino> só não salva
<mvcirino> ou salva com outro nome pra não perder o original
<ptl> salva como .xcf que ele salva todas as camadas do mesmo jeito que estava antes
<ptl> .xcf é o formato nativo do GIMP
<mvcirino> Pra fazer um cartaz, ficaria melhor no Inkscape, pois é vetorial
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, olha a burrice.. pq to fazendo no inkscape..,  nao é no gimp nao.. perdao..  pela confuzao.., é no inkscape..
<ptl> ahahua
<FlavioTrashPunk> uhuhaua
<ptl> normal... grava a imagem no inkscape e manda pra mim, eu tento abrir aqui
<FlavioTrashPunk> extensao do arquivo  .svg hehehe
<ptl> sim
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, salva como jpg pra vc ver.. que as imagens nao vem juntas
<ptl> 10:44 [freenode] DCC SEND from FlavioTrashPunk [10.0.0.30 port 44361]: folder .svg [1MB]
<ptl> 10:44 [freenode] DCC can't connect to 10.0.0.30 port 44361
<ptl> não tá indo :-/
<ptl> porque você está em rede por NAT
<ptl> tenta subir o arquivo por http://www.sendspace.com e me diz o endereço pra baixar.
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, ta..
<mvcirino> Vai no menu Arquivo - Exportar Bitmap. Vc deve escolher página inteira
<mvcirino> ou seleciona tudo antes e na hora de exportar, escolhe objetos selecionados
<FlavioTrashPunk> mvcirino, ta esquisito.. nada..
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, o arquivo ta aqui.. http://www.sendspace.com/file/zsqj65  vou ficar aqui tentando
<FlavioTrashPunk> vlw kra..,  é nois..
<ptl> vou ver
<ptl> FlavioTrashPunk: cara, abri aqui, só consertei umas coisas que estavam com um tamanho meio fora e mandei exportar pra bitmap, e o que apareceu foram exatamente as mesmas imagens que apareciam no desenho do inkscape
<ptl> FlavioTrashPunk: ou seja, não consegui reproduzir seu problema
<ptl> FlavioTrashPunk: quer que eu envie o arquivo editado pra ti?
<FlavioTrashPunk> po.. manda ai mano.. vlw..
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, vlw..  to achando que pode ser alguma coisa no inkscape.. plugin.. modulo atualização sei la..
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, ei.. é pq to precisando dela em JPG..
<ptl> [patola@ubuntola patola]% dpkg -l inkscape | grep inkscape
<ptl> ii  inkscape                                       0.48.1-1~getdeb2~maverick                                 vector-based drawing program
<ptl> eu estou usando a 0.48.1
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl,  jpg  e pdf.. saca..,
<ptl> vou exportar pra pdf
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, esporta ai pra mim  como jpg, ou pdf  flw..
<ptl> aceita o arquivo que estou te mandando :P
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, inkscape                               0.48.0-1ubuntu1
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, o meu aqui..
<Necrocyber> e aí gente
<Necrocyber> alguém aí tem um notebook XPS Dell????
<Necrocyber> instalei o ubuntu nele e queria saber se alguém aí sabe como habilitar as milhares de opções touch que tem no painel do notebook de controle de som, wireless
<Necrocyber> e por aí vai
<Necrocyber> alguém???
<ptl> mesma coisa, pra PDF funcionou igual, FlavioTrashPunk
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, estranho.. manda ai entao.. vlw
<mvcirino> Necrocyber, no meu Dell Vostro já habilita por padrão. Só aperta FN e a tecla correspondente que o controle funciona
<ptl> FlavioTrashPunk: estou subindo pro sendscape, coloquei juntos o PDF e o PNG gerado pra você ver que está funcionando
<ptl> *sendspace
<mvcirino> No painel acima do teclado também funciona. Todas as teclas de controle estão ok
<ptl> vai demorar 5 minutos pra subir
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, agora foi que lascou mesmo.. uahuhaua..,  sim.. vlw.. vou pesquisar alguma coisa sobre isso no oraculo google.. rsrsrsr..,  pode ser alguma atualização aqui pra fazer.. no meu ubuntu..
<Necrocyber> <mvcirino> Opa velho blz, então a tela que eu estou falando não é o touchscreen do notebook mas sim uma função nova
<Necrocyber> um painel que vem no topo do notebook para habilitar algumas funções do mesmo
<Necrocyber> porque quando vem com o windows ele chama alguns aplicativos de controle automaticamente só de passar o dedo sobre o touch
<mvcirino> desconheço...
<Necrocyber> hehe vou te mandar uma foto do que estou falando
<mvcirino> Veja no Google se o modelo do seu note tem estas funcionalidades no Linux
<ptl> FlavioTrashPunk: se quiser baixar o que eu tenho aqui, adiciona em algum arquivo .list de /etc/apt/sources.list.d o segunte:
<ptl> deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu maverick-getdeb apps
<ptl> aí dá aptitude update && aptitude upgrade que ele atualiza o seu inkscape
<FlavioTrashPunk> certo.. vou guardar aqui.
<ptl> FlavioTrashPunk: pronto, os arquivos do folder estão aqui: http://www.sendspace.com/file/il5pm6
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, vlw. vou pegar..
<Necrocyber> http://www.google.com.br/imgres?imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_qwhTePppZsw/TMsBdAD4dmI/AAAAAAAACV4/T1mUNtUECRk/s1600/dell-xps-14_2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://creativityimages.blogspot.com/2011/02/new-laptop-dell-xps-14-review.html&usg=__nKtUg-HgX0mIX3G4oj0JGIwzWIU=&h=450&w=600&sz=33&hl=pt-br&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=XngWRmPnxsbsHM:&tbnh=134&tbnw=184&ei=wyGbTZ6tLc3Atgfo4uXWBw&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddel
<Necrocyber> l%2Bxps%2B14%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dpt-br%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:pt-BR:official%26biw%3D1360%26bih%3D675%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=668&vpy=374&dur=1274&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=132&ty=161&oei=wyGbTZ6tLc3Atgfo4uXWBw&page=1&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:24,s:0
<Necrocyber> tenta aí
<Necrocyber> esse é exatamente o meu notebook não sei em relação a configuração do mesmo mas eu tenho um XPS igual esse
<ptl> o seu endereço saiu picado, Necrocyber
<ptl> melhor você clicar no link do google pra obter um endereço mais curto :P
<Necrocyber> vou tentar
<Necrocyber> http://www.techguru.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Dell-XPS-14-01.jpg
<Necrocyber> tenta aí agora por favor
<Necrocyber> tá vendo uma barrinha no topo preta
<ptl> hehe
<Necrocyber> então eu quero habilitar isso no meu ubuntu
<ptl> meu laptop também te mumas teclas especiais
<Necrocyber> também estou tendo problemas ao instalar a minha placa de vídeo
<Necrocyber> se alguém pudesse me ajudar
<ptl> programei a tecla "thinkvantage" pra acionar o screensaver
<Necrocyber> quando eu instalo simplesmente não carrega mais o Windows X
<ptl> ih
<ptl> você fica em modo texto então?
<ptl> nesse contexto, não é melhor reinstalar?
<ptl> FlavioTrashPunk: e aí, baixou os documentos? viu que era aquilo mesmo?
<Necrocyber> tipo o meu Maverik até me fala que tem um driver
<Necrocyber> e me da a opçao de usar ele
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, rapa.. ficou original ó.. so deu uma diferençazinha nas fontes pq instalei uns pacotes e usei umas fontes diferentes.. mais ficou como queria..
<Necrocyber> porém quando eu aceito ele da erro
<Necrocyber> e não entra mais no modo vídeo
<mvcirino> http://www.arachnoid.com/linux/dell_xps/
<mvcirino> Tem umas dicas neste link
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, vlw..  vou atualizar o inkscape como vc disse pra ver se resolve aqui .. vlw kra.. obrigadao mesmo.
<ptl> FlavioTrashPunk: falou, espero que funcione :)
<mvcirino> Apesar de parecer antigo, tem uma seção chamada Display and XWindows Issues
<FlavioTrashPunk> ptl, fui.. flw.. agente se topa ..  abraço a todos ..  linux sempre..
<Necrocyber> valeu gente eu vou ver o que eu posso fazer pra isso funcionar porque tá foda
<Necrocyber> de jeito nenhum sempre que instalo a placa de vídeo caio na tão chamada tela preta
<Necrocyber> rs..
<mvcirino> A placa é nvidia?
<Necrocyber> sim
<Necrocyber> vou te falar agora a placa
<Necrocyber> eu queria habilitar o 3D e tudo o mais nela
<Necrocyber> eu tenho um XPs e não consigo habilitar metade das funçoes que tem o notebook
<Necrocyber> =/
<mvcirino> Mas está instalando o driver recomendado que aparece lá nos "Drivers Adicionais" ? Porque a minha e uma nvidia 8400GS e tá ok
<Necrocyber> pois é eu aceitei a instalação pelo driver adicional
<Necrocyber> porém quando eu instalo os drivers adiiconais que o próprio Ubuntu indica
<Necrocyber> ele para de funcionar no modo Gráfico
<mvcirino> Então o negócio é ver a dica do link que passei mesmo.
<Necrocyber> hehe valeu
<Necrocyber> sério fiquei surpreso com esse link
<Necrocyber> é muito bom
<Necrocyber> hehe próprio para Xps's
<Necrocyber> ^^ valeu mesmo
<D3l3t3>  /msg NickServ identify seel21
<D3l3t3> help
<rodrigo> boa tarde
<rodrigo> estou utilizando pela primeira vez o ubuntu alguém pode me ajudar?
<D3l3t3>  /msg NickServ HELP SET PRIVATE
<Underall> BackBone: hey!
<Underall> Ursinha: \o
<Underall> Yutaka: \o
<Underall> web_knows: \o
<D3l3t3> rodrigo,  Fale...
<Underall> UdontKnow: \o
<Ursinha> boa tarde minha gente
<liberie> Boa Ursinha
<Ursinha> tá cheio de gente o canal hein
<Ursinha> que beleza
<Ursinha> tava com saudade daqui :)
<Ursinha> to testando o unity, algum de vcs já testou
<Ursinha> ?
<D3l3t3> Ursinha, Testei em cima do 10.10
<Ursinha> eu testei no 10.10 também, mas ficou  melhor no 11.04
<Ursinha> que é onde estou usando neste momento :)
<mvcirino> Não gostei do Unity. Estou vendo se o Mint se adapta ao meu notebook, já que no desktop ele ficou péssimo. Se não der, ou volto para a 10.04 ou vou pra Debian mesmo
<Ursinha> acho que me acostumo, é só funcionar direito
<Ursinha> mvcirino, vc pode usar o gnome default no ubuntu também
<Ursinha> não é obrigado a usar o unity :) ele só vai ser o padrão
<Ursinha> mas o normal ainda vai estar lá :)
<mvcirino> Sim, eu sei. Mas para usar o gnome como ele é, prefiro usar uma distro onde ele venha como default
<Ursinha> ele ainda funciona normal com o ubuntu
<Ursinha> é mantido e tudo mais
<mvcirino> E ainda tem o wayland que não me dá segurança ainda. Estes novos aplicativos tem que amadurecer um pouco ao meu ver
<gabezao> que sono..
<Ursinha> mvcirino, a release ainda tem um tempo pra acontecer
<Ursinha> vamos ver :)
<ZNC> opera esta consolidando com minhas aplicações web, rodando perfeitamente, mas estava atras de alguma solução para otimizar o navegador, deixar mais leve nao, deixar mais rapido para carregar as paginas,
<_4_7_3_> lol amigos e boa tarde.
 * BackBone slaps Underall around a bit with a large trout
 * Underall run away from BackBone =P
<BackBone> hah
<Ubuntu-BR> olá, alguém aqui usa AsciiDoc?
<Rodrigoo> Boa tarde
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Linux|Inside> alquem usa Qcad
<Linux|Inside> para projetos
<Linux|Inside> D3l3t3: e ae man
<Linux|Inside> sumido
<D3l3t3> Linux|Inside,  Fala tu!
<Linux|Inside> kkkk
<peregrinator_six> Linux|Inside, se não dorme não é nego veio...?! 00
<Linux|Inside> peregrinator_six: depis q agente morrer ... vamu ter todo o tempo pra dormir
<Linux|Inside> :p
<Linux|Inside> peregrinator_six: para que dormir man
<Underall> Durmir é para os fracos!
<Linux|Inside> Underall: boaaaaaaaaa
<Linux|Inside> =D
<Underall> muah HA-HA-HA
<Linux|Inside> auehauehaeuaehauaheuahueahuahaa
<D3l3t3> dhasdhsad
<peregrinator_six> Underall, por isso que se diz isso ai né, tá quase morto já... 0o
<Linux|Inside> peregrinator_six: muita coisa para fazer ... e pouto tempo
 * peregrinator_six XD
<Linux|Inside> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Underall> a gente perde pelo menos 8 horas por dia dormindo, podendo aproveitar p/ estudar alguma coisa
<peregrinator_six> galera, não se esuqcem não em, amanhã é o dia do grande lançamento do ano, o GNOME 3 ! :D
<peregrinator_six> *esquecem...
<peregrinator_six> http://gnome3.org/ :D
<Giverny> peregrinator_six massa vou pra um evento sexta olha o tema: .NET; Visual Studio; ASP.NET; Silverlight; TFS e Windows Phone 7.
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, boa tarde! SHOW TIME em mano! :D
<Giverny> aijaeijij
<Giverny> feio d+
<Giverny> só tecnologia lixo
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, e ai, vai baixar o GNOME 3 pelo PPA e testar ai no seu buntão...?!
<Giverny> peregrinator_six pretendo
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, faltam só um pouco mais de 24 horas pra o lançamento! :D
<Giverny> peregrinator_six cara que coisa louca 10 anos + de gnome só no desenvolvimento desse troço
<Giverny> nego ai já deve ter passado noite em clara
<Giverny> resolvendo algorítimo
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, o ser humano não é chegado a mudanças não, ainda mais essa tão radical...
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, nem o KDE mudou tanto do 3 pra o 4 quanto vai ser o GNOME do 2 pra o 3...
<Giverny> o que gosto do kde é o qt
<Giverny> mas gtk tem futuro tb
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, eu já não... :P A não ser que seja usado nele mesmo, ai sim! :)
<Giverny> kde as últimas versões tá bem bonito
<Giverny> ;/
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, tão lindo, muitocapricjhado emsmo, parece até uma perola preciosa! :D
<Giverny> é o que se aproxima mais de um windows wm
<naufragoweb> windows ... me vem a cabeça: problemas... pirataria... problemas... travamentos... problemas... formatações....problemas
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, diga lá meu mano! :D
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, se liga no maior lançamento do ano amanhã em mano... http://gnome3.org/
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, e o Debian LXDE lá no pc do cliente...?!
<peregrinator_six> como foi....?!
<naufragoweb> cara... num deu também não
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> joga isso ai no lixo então mano...
<naufragoweb> fez igual o mint
<peregrinator_six> ¬¬
<naufragoweb> travou geral
<peregrinator_six> pc podre!
<naufragoweb> podre? ... é elogio, brow
<naufragoweb> advinha o que eu fiz?
<naufragoweb> recuperei o Windows que já estava instalado, dei um grauzinho no  registro dele e devolvi pro cliente com um atestado de mortis iminentis
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAUSHAUHSAHUHSHAH
<peregrinator_six> eita npois em nego veio...?!
<peregrinator_six> 00
<peregrinator_six> que barra pesada em...
<naufragoweb> cara... perdi 5 dias naquela joça
<naufragoweb> desisti
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, rapaz, ele não tem condições de montar uma maquina com um AMD Sempron de 70 pilinhas não man...?!
<peregrinator_six> baratex hoje em dia!
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: Meu gnomer favorito!!! (Depoisdo Gondim :D)
<peregrinator_six> 0o
 * peregrinator_six XD
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, cade o cubo do compiz no tal ubuntu 11 rapa...?! Pra mim compiz sem cubo é qualquer coisa menos compiz...
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> voce pergunta isso pro cara que menos se importa com isso
<pqatsi> o que eu uso no composite parece que continua la
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, mimimimi
<pqatsi> ta bao
 * pqatsi usa janelas transparentes de terminal pra copiar texto de uma janela pra outra, sem usar control c control v
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, não tá não, isso é retroceder, se antes tinha e agora não tem, isso não é desenvolvimento pra mim... ;)
<pqatsi> desejavel quando voce escreve pra entender um codigo, ou ta monitorando algo no console e vendo video :D
<pqatsi> ai ai...
<naufragoweb> affff.... cara... aquele ali é pior que turco.....
<pqatsi> ai ai ai
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: ja te falei, Linux pra mim é ferramenta de trabalho
<naufragoweb> o cara compra todo dia de manha 1 pão pra cada membro da familia
<pqatsi> o que ele tiver que facilite minha vida, eu uspo
<pqatsi> *uso
<naufragoweb> contado
<pqatsi> composite e uma coisa q pra mim n e estetico e uso
<peregrinator_six> ei sei do seguinte, quando pegarem o ubuntu 11 e verem o compiz dele não é tãooooooooooooooooooooo compiz assim vai chuver toneldas de reclamações... :P
<peregrinator_six> *eu...
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, ubuntu pra ser ubuntu tem que ter facilidade+pirotcnia, se falta um desses dois não é ubuntu! ;)
<naufragoweb> compiz no 11.04... pelo que eu vi aqui.... com unity habilitado ele não tem cubo
<peregrinator_six> *pirotecnia...
<naufragoweb> habilita o cubo, desativa o unity
<pqatsi> ai ai
<Underall> cubo?
<Underall> rubiks?
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, o mais engraçado é que ele é todo exigente no que diz respeito a aceleração grafica, mas eu pergunto, justifica mesmo...?! Relamente, será...?! 00
<peregrinator_six> *realmente...
<Giverny> que mané efeito rapaz
<Giverny> ehauhae
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, o tal ubuntu 11 tá muito experimental de mais pra minha conta, por isso acho que só vai tá bem solido mesmo lá pra o 12.04...
<Giverny> usa um wm escroto que ninguém entenda
<Giverny> nego olha pra sua área de trabalho não sabe nem pra onde vai
<Giverny> ;/
<naufragoweb> olha só
<Giverny> isso sim que é power
<Giverny> ehehe
<naufragoweb> to tc a partir dele
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, se antes o que fez a fama do ubuntu também foi os efeitos não pode deixar agora, ainda mais sendo tão exigente com o hardware como tá sendo... ;)
<naufragoweb> se eu acho que vale a pena?
<naufragoweb> eu acho que ainda vai melhorar muito
<naufragoweb> tá muito bonito, e tals
<naufragoweb> realmente, em uma maquina "menos potente" ele dá uma peidada na subida
<naufragoweb> pesa legal o PC
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, AUSHUAHSUAHSUAHSHUHAUHS
<peregrinator_six> da uma peidada não, e sim uma cagada mesmo!
<naufragoweb> mas numa maquina com + de 2 GB de ram, um processador de 2.6 pra cima vai muito bem
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, isso pra Linux é muito, tá parecendo até window$ vista essa configuração ai nego veio... :S
<naufragoweb> claro, com uma placa grafica.... uma gforce 6100 onboard roda ele bem
<naufragoweb> calma... é o que voces dizem mesmo.... tem mais 2 versões antes da proxima LTS ?
<naufragoweb> até lá.... a coisa vai mudar muito
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, mas por outro lado, se os novos ubuntus 11.01, 12.04) forem mais flexiveis no aspecto de personalizações, o compiz não só com todos os plugins que já tem mas outros novos do projeto e com o sistema mais eficiente e com menos bugs ai o tal ubuntu com unity vai ser super! :D
<peregrinator_six> *11.10,,,
<naufragoweb> com certeza!
<naufragoweb> a estabilidade nesse momento eu acho que é o foco... depois eles vão aprimorar ele
<peregrinator_six> e com o tal wayland sei lá ativado ai vai ser pau pra qualquer obra mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, não podemos nos esquecer que ele ainda tem mais o beta 2, pode haver mais alguma surpresa njo caminho ainda! ;)
<naufragoweb> exatamente.... to esperando pra ver o resultado final... uma coisa é certa... a canonical não brinca em serviço
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, é rapaz, com certeza se tudo ou pelo menos 70% do que ela almeja der resultados positivos daqui pra frente vai explodir mesmo! :D
<marmadeoli> o que dizer daqueles resistentes ao uso do unity e pretendem continuar com o gnome shell?
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, que o software é livre
<Stylles> alguem ja usou o pam_mount?..
<eros> Alguem aqui é programador?
<eros> ?
<giano_> boa tarde a todos
<ffr76> boa
<ghs> notebook trava constantimente, testes varios SO e continua travando, e testei com o Live Ubuntu, so q com ele nao trava. O que acham ?
<rodrigo> boa noite
<ghs> notebook trava constantimente, testes varios SO e continua travando, e testei com o Live Ubuntu, so q com ele nao trava. O que acham ?
<Oli_> Boa noite galeraaa!! bom.. como sempre, venho com o mesmo problema..rs Sei que tem gente que ja não aguenta mais...hehe. Porem, eu preciso resolver e preciso da ajuda de vcs... quem puder me ajudar, estou com problema no áudio.. Minha placa é a M-AUDIO DELTA 1010LT... vlw!!
<Oli_> Então pessoal... alguém se abilita..!?
<tania> manda Oli_ se algum puder te ajudar, vai responder
<Oli_> tania - Minha placa de som é a M-AUDIO DELTA 1010LT, preciso de alguém que me ajude a fazer funcinar... o "rodrigo" ta me ajudando agora...
<Oli_> Alguém viu o naufragoweb por aí!!??? Ontem ele disse que talvez conseguisse resolver meu problema!!
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<pqatsi> [05/04-19:03:03] < Oli_> tania - Minha placa de som é a M-AUDIO DELTA 1010LT, preciso de alguém que me ajude a fazer funcinar... o "rodrigo" ta me ajudando agora...
<pqatsi> uia
<pqatsi> fiquei com inveja da placa :D
<pqatsi> btw
<pqatsi> Oli_: vai parecer bizarro, mas essas placas profissionais tem suporte muito porco no linux
<pqatsi> minha audigy2 e minha antiga placa de producao m-audio firewire 410 que o digam
<pqatsi> a audigy e bem suportada, mas nao chega nos 192khz de sampling
<pqatsi> a firewire, tadinha, sequer era vista. tinha um modulo chamado freebob que suportava tudo quanto era placa firewire da m-audio e da rouxinol, mas a minha n pegava
<Oli_> pqatsi - nossa!!! Mais sera que eu não vou conseguir chegar nem em 88200?
<pqatsi> depende do modulo
<pqatsi> a audigy nunca foi levada a serio mesmo :D
<pqatsi> as maudios que eram suportadas pelo freebob faziam todos os sampling rates
<pqatsi> (e a latencia era menor que no mac, btw)
<Oli_> nossa!!
<pqatsi> Oli_: essa maudio sua eu so tive chance de admirar, nunca coloquei uma pra rodar
<Oli_> mas me diz o q acontece que não rola som nenhum aqui na máquina??
<pqatsi> alias, gostei do seu problema
<pqatsi> eh
<pqatsi> provavelmente algum modulo fora do alsa que a suporta
<pqatsi> alias
<pqatsi> considerando o nivel da placa de som que voce tem
<pqatsi> seria bom que o alsa nao suportasse
<Oli_> mas o alsa reconhece, inclusive abre todos os canais... só que não ta rolando som aqui
<pqatsi> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pqatsi> oia so
<pqatsi> vou te mandar um link dum script
<pqatsi> voce roda ele e me manda a saida
<Oli_> blz.. manda aí
<pqatsi> wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<Oli_> blz
<pqatsi> bash alsa-info.sh
<pqatsi> roda os 2 e me da a saida
<pqatsi> provavelmente vai ser um link
<Oli_> cara.. cola aqui o script, que não entendi nada...hahaha
<pqatsi> NAO!
<pqatsi> so roda esses 2 comandos
<pqatsi> nao precisa de mais nada
<pqatsi> ele vai devolver um link
<Oli_> to falando, não manjo nada de linux..
<pqatsi> o script e gigante
<pqatsi> entao
<pqatsi> Oli_: vai ai:
<Oli_> é tudo isso!???
<pqatsi> Aplicativos, Acessorios, Terminal
<pqatsi> vai abrir uma telinha preta
<pqatsi> roda la esses 2
<pqatsi> esses 2 comandos
<pqatsi> wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<pqatsi> bash alsa-info.sh
<pqatsi> ai no final vai sair um link
<Oli_> ah ta..
<Oli_> rs
<Oli_> pera í
<Oli_> heh
<pqatsi> ok
<Oli_> um é bash? certo..? o outro é alsa-info.sh?
<pqatsi> copia e cola as linhas
<pqatsi> usa o menu  pra isso
<Oli_> sim, mais o alsa-info.sh não rolo
<pqatsi> tem q rolar
<pqatsi> oia ai q vc colou errado
<Oli_> o bash rolo, o outro não... eu copiei daqui..
<Oli_> vo tenta de novo
<Oli_> alsa-info.sh
<Oli_> comando não encontrado
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Luksor> boa noite, algu?m aqui usa openbox?
<Oli_> pqatsi - que menu? hehe.. desculpa, é que isso é tudo muito diferente pra mim..
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-06
<pqatsi> Oli_: calma
<pqatsi> faz uma coisa por vez
<pqatsi> voce ja abriu
<pqatsi> o console
<pqatsi> agora vc escreve os 2 comandos que passei
<Oli_> pqatsi - não é no terminal?
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> cola um por um
<Oli_> ja escrei sim...
<pqatsi> wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<pqatsi> e depois
<pqatsi> bash alsa-info.sh
<Oli_> ahhhh!!! isso tb = wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh   ????
<Oli_> putz cara.. foi mal..rs
<Oli_> vo faze isso agora.. e vlw pela paciência..
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> o wget vai baixar esse alsa-info.sh da internet
<pqatsi> e o bash vai executar ele
<pqatsi> simples :D
<Oli_> pronto!!! HSUHSUHUSSUH
<Oli_> agora foi
<Oli_> entendi..!!!
<Oli_> só isso??
<pqatsi> ele retornou um link nao retornou?
<pqatsi> depois bo bash alsa-info.sh
<pqatsi> ele deu um lunk
<pqatsi> *link
<pqatsi> (ao menos deveria ter dado)
<Oli_> ele ta pedindo pra teclar Y/N
<Oli_> teclo y?
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> y
<pqatsi> e da enter
<Oli_> isso agora apareceu um link em vermelho
<pqatsi> isso
<pqatsi> seleciona ele
<Oli_> Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6d47ef5d3b8b094ced33711af0889cd19a056f6a
<pqatsi> isso!
<Oli_> e agora?
<pqatsi> !!Loaded ALSA modules
<ubottu-br> pqatsi: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<pqatsi> !!-------------------
<pqatsi> snd_ice1712
<pqatsi> Oli_: entao, sua placa onboard que ta levantada
<pqatsi> e nao a maudio
<pqatsi> hmm, perae ae
<pqatsi> nossa, o modulo da ice que suporta ela... q coisa
<Oli_> isso... esse na verdade é o chip da minha off-boad, não é? Pelo menos é o que mostra aqui no alsamixer
<Oli_> a minha on eu desabilitei
<pqatsi> eh eh
<pqatsi> falha minha
<Oli_> acho que é por isso que não ta rolando, não deveria ser o alsa..? Nem sabia que existia ice...rs
<pqatsi> isso e o chipset ;)
<Oli_> isso...
<pqatsi> todo modulo do alsa comeca com snd-
<Oli_> hummm...
<pqatsi> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pqatsi> vi um forum aqui, entendi o problema
<Oli_> serio???
<pqatsi> vc tem a mesma enconha que minha audigy tem, com a diferenca q a audigy da pra resolver o pinout
<pqatsi> e o pulseaudio que fica doidao
<Oli_> puseaudio?
<Oli_> ôpa.. pulseaudio
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> e o sistema de som que interliga as aplicacoes do ubuntu/gnome com o alsa
<pqatsi> e como se fosse um ASIO da vida, so que so de software, e mais tosco/porco
<Oli_> hummm!!
<pqatsi> Oli_: tem dominio da lingua inglesa?
<Oli_> xiii... manjo não..rs
<pqatsi> (o minimo pra ler)
<pqatsi> faz ai nesse mesmo console
<Oli_> manda aí pra mim
<pqatsi> sudo cp /usr/share/alsa/cards/ICE1712.conf /usr/share/alsa/cards/ICE1712.conf.original
<pqatsi> sudo gedit /usr/share/alsa/cards/ICE1712.conf
<pqatsi> e troca pelo que ta nesse post aqui
<pqatsi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/178442/comments/30
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 178442 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Lucid) "Pulseaudio fails to initialize ICE1712 chipsets" [Low,Triaged]
<pqatsi> (ah, depois do gedit, vai abrir um editor de texto, apaga tudo que tem dentro e edita com o que ta escrito la)
<pqatsi> desde o "ICE1712.pcm.front.0 {"
<pqatsi> até a ultima }
<pqatsi> Oli_: entendeu direitinho?
<pqatsi> e importante manter esse original, porque se vc for usar todos os canais dela, voce precisa voltar com esse arquivo original pro lugar
<pqatsi> (so que ai vc só vai conseguir usar com um jack da vida)
<pqatsi> Oli_: outra solucao e nao mexer nisso
<pqatsi> e não usar pulseaudio
<pqatsi> usar só o jack
<pqatsi> e controlar pra onde vai o que usando o jackctl
 * pqatsi acha que tem muito jargão linux-musical nesse texto :D
<Oli_> hehe.. blz. vou tentar trocar
<pqatsi> Oli_: tem que ver praq vc vai usar essa delta tb
<pqatsi> em geral quem tem um brinquedo desses não faz uso de 2 canais pra ouvir musica :d
<pqatsi> (a nao ser FAAC HIDEF)
<Oli_> vo usar pra reprodusir áudio, e gravar tb
<pqatsi> entao, mas é uso corriqueiro?
<Oli_> sim.. nada muito profissional agora..
<pqatsi> corriqueiro n digo, mas trivial
<pqatsi> porque pra vc explorar tudo dessa placa
<Oli_> eu uso ruwindow pra isso..rs
<pqatsi> o correto e
<pqatsi> mandar o pulseaudio pra pqp
<pqatsi> e usar so jack
<pqatsi> e aplicacoes que funcionam com o jack
<pqatsi> por ex, configurar o gstreamer pra usar o jack, usar o audacious (que tem uma excelente saida de som), audacity pra gravar
<pqatsi> etc, etc, etc
<Oli_> mas tem como eu reproduzir áudio normalmente, da internet, ver videos, etc?
<pqatsi> configurando o gstreamer, as aplicacoes do gnome se comportam bem
<pqatsi> flash nao tem como garantir
<pqatsi> alias flash nao tem como garantir em lugar nenhum
<Oli_> entendi... bom... se der pra reproduzir áudio do youtube ja vale.. ver videos, e escutar música.. ja rola
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> youtube tem uma solucao mto elegante
<pqatsi> (pode parecer ironia ou babaquice, mas e mto pratico usar, mesmo sendo console)
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<pqatsi> sudo youtube-dl -U
<pqatsi> pronto, ele vai se atualizar
<pqatsi> voce pode baixar qualquer video do youtube com
<pqatsi> youtube-dl -l linkdoyoutube
<Oli_> mais pera í... devagar..rs.. faço o que agora??
<pqatsi> por exemplo
<Oli_> que legal!!
<pqatsi> youtube-dl -l http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jPE3glm8Ik
<Oli_> vou fazer isso sim..
<pqatsi> e mais legal ainda (q e o diferencial)
<pqatsi> ele procura a melhor resolucao disponivel
<pqatsi> e baixa ela
<Oli_> muito bom
<pqatsi> ou seja, ele sempre procura o melhor arquivo :D
<pqatsi> e uma excelente forma de nao usar flash
<Nabucodonosor> baixa pra que lugar ?
<pqatsi> tava demorando um troll....
<Oli_> mais o que vc sugere eu fazer... eu tava la trocando o que vc pediu
<pqatsi> entao
<pqatsi> Oli_: se voce espera ter um uso profissional dessa placa
<pqatsi> eu sugiro que vc nao faca a modificacao no alsa
<Oli_> sim
<pqatsi> e que voce pare de usar o pulseaudio
<pqatsi> remova ele, inutiliza ele, sei la
<pqatsi> e use só o jack ou o alsa puro
<Oli_> certo...
<Oli_> e como faço isso!?
<pqatsi> o gstreamer nao e dificil de configurar pra usar jack
<Oli_> então esquece aquela troca que vc pediu pra mim fazer?
<pqatsi> entao, eu vou te falar o que sei, mas mta coisa sobre como usar o jack e panz vc vai ter que procurar
<pqatsi> [05/04-20:24:50] < pqatsi> Oli_: se voce espera ter um uso profissional dessa placa
<pqatsi> [05/04-20:24:58] < pqatsi> eu sugiro que vc nao faca a modificacao no alsa
<pqatsi> a recomendação é essa
<Oli_> certo.. então não vo muda nada
<Oli_> e o  q faço agora então... pelo menos pra escutar música..rs
<pqatsi> opa
<pqatsi> perae
<pqatsi> vi uma coisa q n tinha sacado antes
<pqatsi> perae
<pqatsi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation#PulseAudio and Jack
<pqatsi> oia q bonitinho
<pqatsi> Oli_: se vc fizer o pulseaudio rodar sobre o jack, otemo
<Oli_> hehe.. tudo em inglês...rs
<pqatsi> cara, ai n tem jeito
<pqatsi> eu nem tenho tempo de documentar tudo que sei sobre isso tb
<pqatsi> eu tinha me esquecido do plugin do pulseaudio pra jack
<Oli_> sera que consigo traduzir?
<pqatsi> se vc fizer o plugin do pulseaudio pra rodar no jackd funcionar
<pqatsi> otimo
<pqatsi> ai voce usa, e no jackctl voce redireciona tudo
<Oli_> bom... o q vc puder fazer só pra rolar um áudio aqui, ja vou ficar feliz da vida!!
<pqatsi> (o jackctl e intuitivo - se voce ja mexeu numa  mesa de som antes)
<pqatsi> entao
<pqatsi> o melhor jeito é esse
<Oli_> sim sim... de mesa eu manjo..rs
<Nabucodonosor> o pqatsei, tentei usar o comando que vc falou
<pqatsi> tente fazer o jack conversar com o alsa direto, e o pulseaudio conversar com o jackd ao inves de falar com o alsa direto
<Nabucodonosor> da a msg
<pqatsi> veja
<pqatsi> hoje deve tar assim
<Nabucodonosor> ERROR: unable to download video (format may not be available)
<pqatsi> Programas --> Pulseaudio --> Alsa --> placa
<pqatsi> Oli_: vai ficar
<Oli_> certo, to indo
<pqatsi> Programas --> Pulseaudio --> Jack --> alsa --> placa
<pqatsi> entendeu?
<pqatsi> Oli_: vai demandar certa dose de paciencia, n tem jeito
<Oli_> sim, entendi... achei que vc tava pedindo pra mim ir..rs
<pqatsi> eu aprendi isso na marra tb, eu ja trampei com som profissional antes (bem pouco, mas trampei)
<pqatsi> Oli_: e me deixo a disposicao tb, se vc quiser tirar duvidas, so me procurar
<Oli_> o pior é que eu vivo disso, e li sobre ubunto studio, achei maneiro e to tentando ver se rola qui
<pqatsi> Nabucodonosor: considerando que até meu nick você digitou errado, eu nem vou considerar o que voce mandou. releia o que voce colocou no console
<pqatsi> e o que eu mandei aqui.
<pqatsi> Oli_: se vc quiser uma referencia com a solucao do seu problema, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1714117
<pqatsi> aqui está
<pqatsi> Oli_: alias, nesse comentário ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=752d0017230f83f284471391ffa82dc2&p=10604775&postcount=9 ) parece que ele resolveu o problema globalmente
<pqatsi> tanto pro pulse quanto pro jack
<pqatsi> mas ai so com a placa nas maos daria pra testar (ou seja, voce tem que fazer)
<Nabucodonosor> te perguntei numa boa kara, não entendi dessa sua intolerancia
<pqatsi> nao foi intolerancia
<pqatsi> foi so verdade mesmo
<pqatsi> olha o que voce escreveu pq deve tar errado
<pqatsi> se vc acha q ta certo, coloca toda a saida do terminal no paste
<pqatsi> !paste | Nabucodonosor
<ubottu-br> Nabucodonosor: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Oli_> entendi... cara.. agradeço muito a sua atensão!! De verdade... vou ver o q posso fazer com toda essa informação
<pqatsi> Oli_: ve ai, digere devagarinho, qualquer coisa vc volta e me procura
<Oli_> blz.. volto sim..! com certeza
<Nabucodonosor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589976/
<OneSr> Fala galera, alguém me informar se o ip_forward do ubuntu é ativado automático ? ... porque eu instalei 3 máquinas 2 win e 1 linux e defini ela como gateway padrão nas 2 win ... e a central ubuntu .. mesmo com ip_forward=0 as máquinas já se enchergam .. isso é normal ?
<hellupline> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<hellupline> se for 0
<hellupline> ta desabilitado
<hellupline> por padrao, eh 0
<OneSr> hellupline, ele ta 0 por isso tou falando
<OneSr> mesmo como 0 as máquinas win configuradas em redes diferentes já se enchergam o.O
<hellupline> o win guarda cache
<hellupline> deve de tar no cache dele, vc consegue se conectar, ou so mostra ?
<OneSr> hellupline, mesmo com ip_forward = 0, eu deveria conseguir pingar o servidor de uma máquina win setada com o gateway sendo o ip do servidor ?
<hellupline> dai esse detalhe eu nao sei de cabeca
<hellupline> mas acho q ping o servidor deve aceitar
<OneSr> hellupline, poxa agora que fui ver to com um adaptador de rede apenas ... vou ver se coloco mais 1 pelo virtual box .. e configuro o ip da outra rede
<hellupline> vc ta usando 2 maquinas virtuais win ?
<adorilson> Andre_Gondim: boa noite
<jcsuporte> clear
<jcsuporte> ops, faltou barra
<jcsuporte> OK, primeira vez aqui...
<jcsuporte> boa noite
<jcsuporte> o que se faz por aqui?
<carlos> nao consigo entrar no ubuntu 9.04, aparece uma mensagem montall main process ,
<carlos> faz tres dias que nao consigo acessar, fiz uma atualização para o 9.10
<carlos> boa noite
<_4_7_3_> carlos: talvéz isso ajude http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309423 ou com o tradutor http://translate.google.com.br/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=pt-BR&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=en&tl=pt&u=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1309423
<_4_7_3_> talvez*
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Andre_Gondim> adorilson, boa noite
<jcsuporte> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<neow0w> alguem ai manja de java?
<peregrinator_six> neow0w, sim, mas acho que tá aqui não... Vitor lobo.
<neow0w> beleza peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> ele tá sumidão até daqui, mas vez em quando vem ai...
<peregrinator_six> vou passar o site dele pra vc...
<peregrinator_six> neow0w, tá ai... http://javapoo.tk/
<neow0w> valeu peregrinator_six
<giano_> Andre_Gondim tu sabe se o Illuminati entro hoje pois ele ia pros eua e até agora não se comunicou vai ve fico preso na imigração rsrsrsrsrs
<Andre_Gondim> não sei
<peregrinator_six> giano_, :P
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, boa noite.
<giano_> <peregrinator_six> eae man
<peregrinator_six> giano_, diga lá mano.
<jcsuporte> EI, Galera aqui põe a mão na massa ou são users /fan boys mesmo?
<adorilson> Andre_Gondim: vc sabe se o pessoal daqui (RN) recebeu os cds q vc mandou ?
<adorilson> eu acabei me enrolando e nao enviei meus dados pra vc
<Andre_Gondim> adorilson, sabes o nome do responsável?
<adorilson> responsavel pelo o q?
<Andre_Gondim> adorilson, só um momento para eu verificar aqui
<Oli_> Galeraaaa!!! Aleguém que pode me ajudar com o pulseaudio?
<Andre_Gondim> adorilson, o #ubuntu-br-meeting
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<_4_7_3_> pong?
<_4_7_3_> #sl-acre
<_4_7_3_> ui!
<ubottu-br> pong!
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Oli_> meu pulseaudio ta desativado galeraaa!! Me da um help!!!
<Ubuntu-BR> pessoal, boa noite; gostaria de compartilhar com vcs uma assinatura de email que eu fiz:  http://imagebin.org/146824
<wviana> ola, alguem tem alguma ideia de como dar include na math.h no monodevelop ?
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ZNC> <peregrinator_six> ZNC, boa noite.
<ZNC> boa noite
<ZNC> giano digita no seu pvt sempre
<ZNC>  /query giano
<ZNC> e nao aparecera nos canais
<Guest84624> valeu ZNC
<ZNC> Guest84624 e vc pode mudar a senha quantas vez quiser
<neow0w> alguem sabe java?
<ZNC> estava pensando, migrar tudo do ff para o opera, e tirar o ff deixar apenas o opera, la vai mais uma pergunta, exportar senhas gravadas do ff para o opera alguem sabe?
<hedbruno> Não tem forma de exportar essas senhas ..
<ZNC> consigo levar do ff para o chromium pegando pelo arquivo
<ZNC> verifiquei no opera e eé diferente :S
<hedbruno> você pode exportar até os favoritos do ff -> Opera
<ZNC> mas ea senhas?
<hedbruno> não tem como
<ZNC> xii
<hedbruno> o sistema e diferente
<hedbruno> você teria que adicionar as senhas um por uma no opera para depois gravar ..
<hedbruno> uma  por uma **
<ZNC> bem sao um par de senhas
<ZNC> levaria um bom tempo
<ZNC> *uns par
<ZNC> vou continuar tentandod
<hedbruno> bem vai gravando as senhas de acordo com a demanda ...
<hedbruno> ok, boa sorte
<ZNC> tks
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, ping? novidades host novamente sobre meus olhos :D
<_4_7_3_> como crio uma rede wifi virtual não ad-hoc usando o mesmo adaptador sem me desconectar do roteador para compartinhar a internet com um equipamento que não tenha suporte para wpa?
<giano_> !ls
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ls' not found
<_4_7_3_> foi mal eu não conseguir explicar melhor. tentando de novo: quero me conectar a uma rede usando o mesmo adaptador já conectado a outra rede. é possível?
<_4_7_3_> <ZNC> tenta isso! http://www.internessante.com.br/2010/04/17/dica-para-importar-e-exportar-suas-senhas-salvas-do-firefox/
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, o opera nao da opção para importar :S
<ZNC> conforme vou usando vou movendo as senhas,
<ZNC> mas o opera nem quer autocompletar :/
<_4_7_3_> <ZNC> nem no >menu >configurações >importar e exportar?
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, la nao tem para senhas
<_4_7_3_> é estou vendo aqui,malzz erro meu.
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, sem stress errar é humano
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, o seu autocompleta? opera
<_4_7_3_> que eu nunca usei o opepa para ficar "amiguinho" então isso também é um mistério para mim^^
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, :)
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, mmm sem problemas
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, :-)
<_4_7_3_> <ZNC> comecei a usar ele agora e o auto completar parece padrão habilitado!
<ZNC> mmm estranho
<_4_7_3_> eu vi que na versão 10.?? o auto completar não funciona mas eu estou com a 11 e está direitinho!
<ZNC> estranho :S minha versao é 11.01
<ZNC> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/widgets-autocompletar/946290/
<ZNC> 05-02-2009 por Anubis
<ZNC> Obs.: Opera não possui mesmo a função auto-completar como no IE e FF.
<ZNC> my opera http://goo.gl/qmw03
<ZNC> boa noite fui
<Everton> Alguem aqui trabalha com segurança para servidores web ? Estou precisando desse serviço
<neow0w> alguem sabe java?
<neow0w> oi
<_4_7_3_> boa noite e tchau
<mateus> bom dia
<irado> buenas, all
<irado> por favor, como impedir atualização de algum aplicativo??
<almeida> Bom dia
<almeida> Tem alguem ai do MT
<Spiga> so do MS
<gabezao> irado,
<irado> yeah?
<gabezao> irado,  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<gabezao> nesse arquivo você indica
<gabezao> / List of packages to not update
<gabezao> Unattended-Upgrade::Package-Blacklist {
<gabezao> /	"vim";
<gabezao> /	"libc6";
<gabezao> /	"libc6-dev";
<gabezao> /	"libc6-i686";
<gabezao> };
<irado> gabezao: obrigado :)
<bwhog> será que esse gênero de adaptador paralela <----> usb tem driver para linux?
<bwhog> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-176525906-cabo-paralelo-usb-adaptador-impressora-conversor-femea-36pin-_JM
<bwhog> é pra ligar uma epson lx-300 num note novo
<bwhog> (tristemente os notes novos estão vindo sem porta paralela e serial)
<Linux|Inside> D3l3t3:
<Linux|Inside> e ae man
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera
<Everton> Estou precisando de uma pessoa para tomar conta de um servidor de web?
<Underall> Everton: vc estah?
<Everton> SIm
<Everton> vocÊ trabalha com isto ?
<Underall> BackBone: o/
<BackBone> e ae Underall
<BackBone> bom dia
<Underall> Everton: vc fez uma pergunta qnd deveria ser uma afirmação =P
<Underall> BackBone: bom pq?
<Everton> verdade hehe
<Underall> BackBone: hahahaa
<BackBone> Underall só por educacao mesmo haha..
<BackBone> o dia é sempre ruim qd aparece urubu aqui na janela
<Underall> foi mal, entao
<Everton> alguem trabalha ?
<Underall> BackBone: meus zippos chegam hoje
<Underall> =)
<BackBone> Underall abalou
<Underall> BackBone: cara... nao lembro ql o canal q a gente estava ontem
<BackBone> haha
<Underall> geek o q?
<gdar> Bom dia galera
<Everton> E para um cliente meu, o pagamento seria mensal. Pq preciso de uma pessoa para tomar conta do servidor de web
<BackBone> resolvido Underall ;)
<gdar> eu tenho um servidor suse... e tinha um provedor adsl e a internet tinha problemas mas a rede internet nunca tinha deixado de funcionar...dai devido a problemas constantes do provedor adsl instalei via satelite, agora a internet não compartilha com a rede local =/
<gdar> fiz as devidas alterações em vim /etc/sysconfig/network/ifcfg-eth1 e a internet por salelite está navegando sem problemas.
 * BackBone slaps Fisico around a bit with a large trout
<gdar> mas o ip_forware num vai nem quebrnado tudo =/
<gdar> alguma alma bomdoza pode me ajudar?
<Underall> gdar: vc nao tá conseguindo fazer NAT, é isso?
<gdar> é
<Underall> o suse usa selinux?
<gdar> Underall: já apaguei as configuração de iptables -F -X e fiz os 2 comando magicos e nada
<gdar> Underall: não
<Underall> as interfaces estao certas?
<Underall> na hora de dar o comando do iptables?
<gdar> Underall: as maquinas enchergam o servidor dhcp funcionando
<gdar> Underall: sim, eth1 externa eth0 interna
<Underall> e vc está fazendo o NAT como?
<Underall> gdar: DNS ok?
 * Fisico slaps BackBone around a bit with a large trout
 * Underall slaps everybuddy that slaps each other
<Underall> pede ajuda e sai...
<Underall> nao ajudo mais
<Underall> =<
<gdar> Underall: desculpa... caiu
<gdar> =[
<gdar> Underall: vai ajudar ainda?
<Underall> gdar: desculpa o kct
<Underall> hhahahaha
<Underall> gdar: só responder, pow
<Underall> 10:39 < Underall> gdar: DNS ok?
<gdar> Underall: então... essa internet por salelite tem um modem que me dar o ip 10.80.22.16, 10.80.22.252, rota 10.80.22.1 dns 192.168.2.9 192.168.2.10
<gdar> Underall: nameserver 192.168.2.9
<gdar> nameserver 192.168.2.10
<Underall> blz
<Underall> configurou o servidor DNS?
<gdar> nope =]
<Underall> entao é isso
<gdar> será que está com as configs antigas a internet veia?
<Underall> esse ip (192.168.2.9) é o ip da eth0 certo? (interno)
<Underall> gdar: o provedor te dá o DNS 192.168.2.9??? via DHCP?
<gdar> Underall: não esse é fixado na eth1 que vem do modem da internet
<gdar> o dns da eth0 está outro
<gdar> kkkk
<gdar> Underall: option routers 172.16.0.1;
<Underall> ?
<Underall> desconheço esse option
<Underall> kct
<Underall> só ip estranho
<Underall> ok...
<Underall> testa pingar de um cliente, uma makina interna, o google
<Underall> se nao funcionar, pega o ip do google e pinga o ip
<Underall> 64.233.163.104
<Underall> 64.233.163.104 -> google
<gdar> blz
<gdar> Underall: pingou mano
<gdar> :D
<gdar> groogle
<gdar> =]
<gdar> dns num ta resolvendo os nomes =/
<gabezao> gdar, ta no linux ou windows?
<gdar> Underall: ta ai?
<gdar> gabezao: linux
<gdar> Underall: ping
<gabezao> gdar, tenta: dig @8.8.8.8 www.uol.com.br
<gabezao> ve se resolve o nome
<gabezao> se resolver, altera seu dns
<gabezao> :)
<gdar> gabezao: tentei usar o opendns mas nem o servidor navega =/
<gdar> tem que ser o 192.168.2.9 e 192.168.2.10
<gdar> =/
<gabezao> e quem cuida desses servers gdar ?
<gabezao> da um ping para: 192.168.2.9
<gdar> bom, eu... mas é servidor comprado já pronto (bosta)
<Underall> gdar: configura o dns p/ ip certo entao
<Underall> gdar: nos clientes
<gdar> gabezao: pinga normal
<gdar> só num navega
<gdar> =/
<gabezao> tenta com o dig
<Underall> kct
<gabezao> dig @192.168.2.9 www.google.com
<Underall> pinga o ip? ou o dns?
<Underall> pow... ajuda ele aih gabezao
<gabezao> ele consegue chegar até o server de dns Underall
<Underall> to ferrado aki
<gabezao> mas nao resolve.
<gabezao> e outro dns nao sai da rede dele
<Underall> gabezao: ele configurou o dns nos clientes?
<gabezao> deve filtrar.
<Underall> gabezao: configura um bind no gateway e pronto
<gabezao> sim...
<gdar> gabezao: o dig retornou  o ip do google
<gdar> e outras infos
<gabezao> então dns ta funfando..
<gdar> tem um firewall já pronto tambem que vei
<gdar> quer dar uma olhada?
<gabezao> q?
<gabezao> a
<gabezao> mas me explica
<gabezao> seu problema
<gabezao> q eu peguei pela metade
<gdar> gabezao: http://pastebin.com/paXMc7TK
<gdar> gabezao: eu tinha internet adsl internet normal aqui compartilhada e tudo ip fixo 200... e taus... devido a problemas foi instalado interent salelite modem ip dhcp
<gdar> dai matou o compartilhamento
<gabezao> mas como vc compartilhava gdar ?
<gdar> sim
<gabezao> ???SIM?
<gabezao> oehahoae
<gdar> só alterei o eth1 com o ips do modem novo e o servidor tem internet
<gdar> gabezao: viu o pastebin, ele habilita o nat
<gdar> firewall
<gdar> kkkk
<gabezao> e vc entende oq vc ta fazendo gdar ?
<gdar> gabezao: um pouco
<gdar> =]
<gdar> por isso quero ajudar... posso está enganado
<gabezao> mas vc nao recebe esses ips na eth1 por dhcp?
<gdar> sim
<gdar> algum problema colocar ip fixo?
<gdar> sera isso?
<gabezao> claro.
<gabezao> hoehaehoe :P
<gabezao> vai saber qual ip ele te ofertou..
<gdar> gabezao: dei um dhclient eth1
<gdar> dai me retornou 10.80.22.16
<gdar> dai coloquei manual
<gdar> =]
<gabezao> e se cair a internet
<gabezao> e ele te mandar outro ip?
<gdar> humm
<gdar> =/
<gdar> gabezao: me ajuda a configurar a eth1 dhcp
<gdar> =]
<gdar> suse é loucão
<zitecrs> bom dia
<gdar> fosse ubuntu era facil
<gdar>  /etc/networks/interfaces
<gdar> =]
<gabezao> nos like rpm é /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts
<gabezao> so nao sei se no suse se aplica
<gdar>  /etc/sysconfig/network/scripts/
<zitecrs> desbloqueei popups de um site: www;altatensao.com.br e em seguida o gerenciador de atualizacoes abriu com informacao de atualizacao de seguranca
<zitecrs> solicito ajuda em relacao a essa questao
<zitecrs> ops. o site é esse aqui: http://www.altatensao2001.hpg.ig.com.br/
<rodrigo> bom dia!!!!
<jackdi0> Dia
<mvcirino> dia
<gdar> gabezao: doideira mano
<gdar> :D
<gdar> gabezao: coloquei a eth1 dhcp
<gdar> mas só navega pelo o ip nas estações
<gdar> =/
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<gdar> =[
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe como configurar o som nos terminais remotos para que os programas que eles executam no servidor tenham o som em cada terminal e não saindo direto no servidor?
<EduardeCalibal> Tentei por SSH e não deu agora estou fazendo pelo X e também não esta funcionando.
<Geowany> EduardeCalibal: ltsp?
<EduardeCalibal> Fiz autenticação direto pelo X.
<EduardeCalibal> Tudo manual, não peguei nada pronto de ninguém...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas a ideia é a mesma do LTSP...
<gdar> alguem pode ajudar aqui
<gdar> =/
<EduardeCalibal> gdar, diga.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou vendo o histórico aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem conexão a rede mas não a internet é isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Achei.  Esse é o problema?  eu tenho um servidor suse... e tinha um provedor adsl e a internet tinha problemas mas a rede internet nunca tinha deixado de funcionar...dai devido a problemas constantes do provedor adsl instalei via satelite, agora a internet não compartilha com a rede local =/
<EduardeCalibal> gdar?
<gdar> EduardeCalibal: só rede local (campartilhamento) só navego neles colocando o ip no endereço
<gdar> host não vai
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, esta sem DNS e com internet.
<gdar> =/
<EduardeCalibal> O roteamento esta ok pis senão não conseguiria acesso.
<EduardeCalibal> Sabe o servidor de DNS?
<gdar> mas como =]
<gdar> bind
<EduardeCalibal> adiciona o dns ao arquivo resolv.conf
<EduardeCalibal> O ip do dns, digo.
<gdar> EduardeCalibal: já tem no servidor
<gdar> =]
<EduardeCalibal> Fica lá, nameserver <ip>
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, mas se não funciona ele não esta usando.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta com ip fixo não é?
<gdar> 192.168.2.9 e 192.168.2.10
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Adiciona os dois lá.
<EduardeCalibal> Uma linha para cada se lembro direito.
<gdar> EduardeCalibal: eth1 internet dhcp
<EduardeCalibal> Então seu dhcp é que precisa receber estes DHCP
<gdar> eth0 local fixo
<EduardeCalibal> Mas pode usar o DHCP manual no arquivo como falei.
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui tenho assim também.  Minha rede é metade DHCP e metade fixos.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho um DNS manual configurado nas máquinas fixas apontando para meu dns interno.
<gdar> EduardeCalibal: # option definitions common to all supported networks... option domain-name "schoolserver.net"; option domain-name-servers 172.16.0.1;
<gdar> EduardeCalibal: tenho 400 maquinas aqui cara
<gdar> fica dificiu
<EduardeCalibal> Tem 400 máquinas manuais?
<EduardeCalibal> Ou tem 400 máquinas e algumas manuais?
<gdar> melhor automatizado
<gdar> :D
<gdar> todas as maquinas tava normal
<gdar> mas dai vou precisar setar o dns manual
<gdar> =/
<gdar> em todas
<EduardeCalibal> Se for por dhcp não precisa, basta reconfigurar o servidor, senão, sim, precisa...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que pode fazer um script para isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Se fosse o caso.
<gdar> EduardeCalibal: é dhcp
<gdar> mas ele acha o nameserver hostdoservidor
<gdar> nameserver 172.16.0.1  - servidor
<EduardeCalibal> Na configuração do dhcp tem uma linha como option domain-name-servers 172.16.0.1;
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui esta em /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<gdar> sim
<gdar>  /etc/dhcpd.conf
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que precisa trocar para os teus DNS.
<EduardeCalibal> 192.168.2.9 e 192.168.2.10
<EduardeCalibal> Separados por vírgulas.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho.
<gdar> EduardeCalibal: :D
<gdar> EduardeCalibal: bjo
<gdar> :D
<gdar> :D
<gdar> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<gdar> EduardeCalibal: option domain-name "schoolserver.net";
<gdar> EduardeCalibal: option domain-name-servers 192.168.2.9,192.168.2.10;
<gdar> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Funcionando agora?
<EduardeCalibal> Se não pode ser que tenha que reiniciar o serviço do dhcp para que funcione.
<EduardeCalibal> O que é a memória...  Quando li o nick "sega" me veio a musiquinha da logomarca a cabeça...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Mano_Chao> seeeegaaaaa
<EduardeCalibal> Essa mesmo.  :D
<Mano_Chao> quem jah teve um megadrive nunca esquece
<EduardeCalibal> Maldita lavagem cerebral...  Grrr...  $#@
<Mano_Chao> bendita memoria
<Mano_Chao> (:
<EduardeCalibal> Conhece algum emulador para sega?  Usava o genesist ou algo similar no Windows...
<Mano_Chao> nao conheco.... muito tempo que nao jogo
<EduardeCalibal> :-/  Vou farejar pela rede...
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<LeandroF> fala galera, alguém saca de KVMs?
<LeandroF> alguém?
<ubuntu> boa tarde, alguem me poderia dizer como fazer um 'wc' das linhas de todos os ficheiros de uma pasta, sem trazer muito "lixo" atras?
<Underall> wc -l | cut -d ":" -f3-
<Ursinha> po, nem deu pra perguntar o que ele chamou de lixo
<ZNC> sem trazer muito 'lixo' sem trazer muita informação impressa na tela,
<Ursinha> depende do pra que vc quer a listagem :) algum campo ali pode ser exatamente o que vc quer, ai precisa definir o que é lixo né
<Eronides> Pessoal me expliquem uma coisa, pq nas notas de lançamento do Gnome existe a menção a anotações no Evince, porém ao utilizar o Evince no Ubuntu não consigo realizar nenhuma anotação
<gustavo_> boa tarde! alguém aqui usa programa android no celular?
<Ursinha> Andrade, pois não?
<Andrade> sou eu rodrigo
<Andrade> olá pessoal to precisando de um help
<Rodrigoo> rodrigo, precisa de ajuda com o que ?
<rodrigo> to na onça, instalei o interface  e não vejo os diretórios
<Rodrigoo> Como assim ?
<peregrinator_six> não estão ocultos não...?!
<rodrigo> não sei rsssss
<peregrinator_six> Ctrl+H
<Rodrigoo> é, tenta ver se estão ocultos
<rodrigo> mas onde ?
<Rodrigoo> Qual ubuntu você está usando ?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém sabe me dizer como transferir o som quando um terminal esta conectado a um servidor de aplicações e o som sai sempre no servidor ao invés de nos terminais que chamam os programas?
<rodrigo> eu estava falando com a ursinha, mas ela deve estar ocupada, eu consigo salvar neles, mas não visualiza-los
<rodrigo> 10.10
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que pode ser que tenha permissão para gravar e não para ler...
<EduardeCalibal> Embora ache improvável.
<Ursinha> rodrigo, clica no simbolo do ubuntu que fica no canto superior esquerdo, digita Documentos
<Ursinha> vai aparecer a pasta documentos, presumo eu
<rodrigo> digitei, mas só apareceu arquivos recentes, nada de diretórios
<Ursinha> só um momento então
<Rodrigoo> rodrigo,
<Rodrigoo> vai na sua pasta pessoal
<Rodrigoo> ou em qualquer pasta que consiga abrir
<Rodrigoo> clica em ver
<Rodrigoo> e veja se a opção mostrar arquivos ocultos está selecionada
<Rodrigoo> se estiver selecionada , desmarque-a
<Rodrigoo> ops
<Rodrigoo> o contrario
<Rodrigoo> he he
<Rodrigoo> se não estiver selecionada, selecione ela
<rodrigo> achei o problema
<rodrigo> quando eu acesso uma pasta qualquer, aparece no canto direito em cima uma pasta aberta
<rodrigo> eu só cliquei ali e abriu como no explorer
<Ubuntu-BR> pessoal, boa tarde.  gostaria de compartilhar a imagem que fiz para assinar meus emails..  fica com o tamanho perfeito para o Gmail e demais emails
<Ubuntu-BR> http://imagebin.org/146824
<Ubuntu-BR> e o legal é que ajuda a popularizar o Ubuntu
<maxsaniel> ola mvcirino
<mvcirino> olá
<maxsaniel> mos a minha barra que fica o nivel de minha bateria
<maxsaniel> o meu som
<maxsaniel> e estas coisinhas mais sumiu como eu a recupero?
<mvcirino> Botão direito no painel e adicionar ao painel.
<peregrinator_six> maxsaniel, ou reseta o painel...
<Linux|Inside> to na area
<Linux|Inside> peregrinator_six: e ae man
<peregrinator_six> Linux|Inside, boa tarde, beleza...?!
<Linux|Inside> opa
<Linux|Inside> formata q fica zero bala
<maxsaniel> mais nãcomo eu resoto o painel, peregrinator_six
<Linux|Inside> ^^
<Linux|Inside> mais o que
<Linux|Inside> o que ele disse ... que que ele disse ....
<peregrinator_six> maxsaniel, Google+resetando os paineis do gnome :D
<maxsaniel> blz vou ver
<maxsaniel> no google sim
<Daekdroom> O comando pra resetar é gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Daekdroom> maxsaniel, ^
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, e ai rapa, quando que esse ubuntu 11 vai deixar o compiz ter o cubo como opção em...?! Boa tarde.
<maxsaniel> brigadão Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> peregrinator_six, existe um hack pra fazer isso
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, responde a minha pergunta!
<Daekdroom> Mas o cubo não faz parte da interface do Unity.
<peregrinator_six> disso eu sei...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> mas não quero saber, se ele tem o compiz então tem que ter o cubo, pois o compiz sem o cubo não é compiz..
<peregrinator_six> fugiu ai... :P
<Daekdroom> peregrinator_six, pura frescuragem
<peregrinator_six> Linux|Inside, http://gnome3.org/index.html.pt_BR :D
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe por que não consigo gravar o /dev/dsp em um arquivo, ficam dados, mas não consigo reproduzir o que esta ali...
<EduardeCalibal> Estou fazendo assim: dd -if=/dev/dsp -of=arquivo
<Daekdroom> Compiz não foi feito para as pessoas terem um efeitozinho de cubo.
<EduardeCalibal> Depois inverto o processo para tentar rodar...  Mas não sai nada.
<Linux|Inside> peregrinator_six: blz
<Daekdroom> E o Cubo não é permitido por "quebrar" o design que o Unity propõe.
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, nã me efenda rapaz, seu comentario a respeito é completamente inutil, não me acho fresco por gostar de efeitos pirotecnicos, deixa de ser idiota!
<peregrinator_six> *não...
<Linux|Inside> peregrinator_six: ja saiu a estavel
<Linux|Inside> por que eu ja tinha visto o site
<peregrinator_six> Linux|Inside, nõa, daqui a pouco..
<Daekdroom> A questão é, o projeto de design do Ubuntu, o Ayatana, provavelmente não se preocupa com o efeito do Cubo, e se você quise-lo, terá que usar alguns hacks ou não usar o unity.
<Linux|Inside> peregrinator_six: vai usar o gnome 3
<Linux|Inside> peregrinator_six: eu prefiro bem mais do que o unity
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, pra vc que não sabe a porposta do ubuntu sempre foi, beleza estetica (efitos pirotecnicos)+facilidade de suo, se falta uma dessas então não é ubuntu...
<peregrinator_six> *proposta..
<Daekdroom> peregrinator_six, a proposta do ubuntu nunca foi essa ;)
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, pra vc não..
<Daekdroom> Troque de distribuição então.
<Daekdroom> Ou não use o Unity.
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, então opto por não usar, pode ficar tranquilo!
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, nem precisa se preocupar...
<peregrinator_six> quanto a isso...
 * peregrinator_six pensei que desse problema só o ruffles sofria, aff... ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> Linux|Inside, com certeza, até o KDE tá melhor! :)
<Linux|Inside> peregrinator_six: to com tigo
<Linux|Inside> :p
<Daekdroom> "We believe in fast, effective computing for everyone. "
<Daekdroom> Do site do Ubuntu.
<peregrinator_six> Linux|Inside, não vou servir de rato de laboratorio de ninguem não... ;)
<naufragoweb> achei peregrinador: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-descompactar-arquivos-zip-rar-tar.gz-tar.bz2-pelo-terminal
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, obrigado man! :)
<EduardeCalibal> Bá...  Nunca consegui decorar esses parâmetros...
<naufragoweb> nem eu... por isso mantenho essas dicas salvas no PC
<Daekdroom> peregrinator_six, o bug do Cubo no Unity tá marcado como "Won't fix" no Launchpad.
<naufragoweb> gente... Unity ainda tá em versão Beta... vamos esperar a release final.... acho que vai surpreender a todos
<EduardeCalibal> ...algo me diz que ficarei com o velho gnome.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, :D
<gabezao> Porra
<peregrinator_six> 00
<gabezao> mandaram email para o suporte da TI aqui
<Daekdroom> naufragoweb, não vai mudar muito de agora até o release do 11.04
<gabezao>  
<gabezao>  
<gabezao> mano, por acaso a gente tem furadeira aqui na empresa?
<Daekdroom> Só vão consertar bugs mesmo
<gabezao> OHHOEAHOHOHEOHOEHOEA
<peregrinator_six> 00
<naufragoweb> Daekdroom... sei não... acho que eles vão surpreender..... a evolução em relação ao Unity da 10.10 é surpreendente
<Daekdroom> A qualidade pode até ser.
<Daekdroom> Mas a interface não pode mudar mais
<Daekdroom> A equipe de documentação precisa de ter tempo.
<naufragoweb> concordo... a estabilidade nesse momento é o alvo... otimização deve vir depois
<naufragoweb> mas que tá ficando bom... nusssa!... showww
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, responde lá mano!
<junixbr> tarde
<junixbr> alguém com problemas no software-center do 10.10?
<Underall> nop
<junixbr> acho que é um problema no pacote
<junixbr> File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/xapian.py", line 2442, in <module>
<junixbr>     Enquire.set_sort_by_value = new_instancemethod(_xapian.Enquire_set_sort_by_value,None,Enquire)
<junixbr> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'Enquire_set_sort_byWvalue'
<evandro> boa tarde
<evandro> alguém tem ideia como transformo um arquivo texto com um cadastro em um arquivo tipo banco de dados?
<mvcirino> evandro, tem que conhecer o mínimo de banco de dados e sql. Mas é o tipo de coisa que dá pra fazer tranquilo.
<mvcirino> No meu site eu disponibilizo uma planilha para fazer isto
<mvcirino> http://www.sulmg.com.br/downloads/doc_details/47-modelo-de-script-de-insert-em-sql-feito-em-planilha.html
<evandro> pensei de converter para .csv que qualquer planilha eletronica abre
<mvcirino> Porém, o banco e a(s) tabela(s) já devem estar modeladas
<EduardeCalibal> evandro, esse seu arquivo de texto tem separação dos campos?  Se sim ele já esta pronto para essa conversão que falou.
<evandro> mvcirino, meu problema é que para cada registro as informações estão em várias linhas ao inves de uma linha para cada registro
<mvcirino> E o que identifica que acabou um registro e comecou outro ? Uma virgula, um traço ou não tem nada ?
<mvcirino> é o famoso "linguição"
<evandro> era apenas um formulário, nome: xxxxx cidade:xxxx entende?
<evandro> e foram salvando as informações de uma pessoa embaixo da outra
<EduardeCalibal> Pode inserir uma quebra de linha a cada nome quebrando todos os registros em um por linha?
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, se fizesse serviria para você?
<naufragoweb> dica pra voce, evandro: http://www.shellscript.com.br/
<naufragoweb> e transforme-se em um profissional
<EduardeCalibal> Seu caso não parece complicado e pode ser resolvido por um comando ou dois por terminal e já terá seu banco pronto para importar em uma planilha.
<evandro> não tenho grandes pretensões sou apenas usuário e as vezes me desafio tentando fazer algumas coisas, assim vu aprendendo alguns comandos do terminal
<evandro> Esse livro do Aurélio parece muito bom, eu vou comprar assim que possível, sempre pego umas dicas no site dele
<naufragoweb> eu comprei... foi a melhor coisa que fiz na vida
<naufragoweb> tem uma qualidade... não tem como não aprender com esse livro
<evandro> naufragoweb, com a apostila que ele disponibiliza no site já aprendi muito
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, nada...
<Oli_> Boa tarde galeraaaa!!! Eu aqui de novo..!!rs
<EduardeCalibal> Como falei, fiz manual quando fiz e ficou funcionando não sei como...
<Underall> omyasuda: caraca! pensei q fosse um cara q trabalhava comigo mas foi p/ japao
<omyasuda> Underall: Negativo..... estou por aqui... e por aqui fico!
<Underall> omyasuda: o nick dele era oyamaguchi
<omyasuda> Underall: é .... somos muitos ....
<dtcrshr> alguem ai ja pegou note com sis900 e o ubuntu marca como "not managed"
<dtcrshr> no ifconfig ela aparece, com as confgs que usei na instaladao, ip fixo e tal
<dtcrshr> mas n consigo configurar nada, e n navega
<naufragoweb> dtcrshr: no terminal, digite: ifconfig e poste o resultado da eth0
<naufragoweb> depois, no terminal: digite: lspci | grep Ethernet
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Oli_> bom pessoal.. mais uma vez eu aqui, e ainda com o mesmo problema "Placa de som", sera que vou conseguir solucionar o problema hoje!??
<Oli_> <naufragoweb> Olá!!! Ontem tentei achar vc!! Lembra de mim..??
<naufragoweb> hehehehe.. claro que eu lembro
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, nada...
<Oli_> hahaha!! Não tem nem como esquecer né...rs
<naufragoweb> e ae... fez o que eu te disse?
<Oli_> Sim... ja desabilitei a on-board na bios.. não uso ela nem com ruindows...rs
<Oli_> to usando só a 1010lt agora
<naufragoweb> ok... sem som ainda?
<Oli_> sem som ainda...
<Oli_> to ' _'
<Oli_> rs
<naufragoweb> no terminal: lspci | grep Audio
<dtcrshr> naufragoweb, o ifconfig ta com as configurações que eu pus na instalação, o ip fixo e as confs, no interfaces ta tudo certinho como fiz em outro note a poucos dias (mas era BEM mais moderno)
<Oli_> ok, pronto
<dtcrshr> ai passei pra auto eth0 / iface eth0 inet dhcp
<dtcrshr> no lspci minha placa é silicon integrated systems sis900 pci fast ethernet rev 90
<dtcrshr> achei isso aqui tbm mas nai sei se vem ao caso - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/en/man4/if_sis.4freebsd.html
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, o papai chegou... http://gnome3.org/
<peregrinator_six> :D
<gabezao> dtcrshr, dmesg | grep -i sis
<dtcrshr> entao, eu preciso jogar em um texto, copiar no pendrive e colar nesse pc. vou digitar as linhas que tem o sis900, blz?
<dtcrshr> sis900.c v1.08.10 apr 2 2006
<gabezao> blz
<gabezao> lsmod | grep sis900
<gabezao> so confirma se aparece
<naufragoweb> pelo que me consta, dtcrshr, sua LAN tinha que estar funcionando.... já testou com outra distro pra eliminar a possibilidade de defeito da controladora da eth?
<dtcrshr> sis 900 0000:00:03.0: pci int a -> link[LNKG] -> gis 11 level, low - irq 11
<dtcrshr> naufragoweb, esse note tinha um xp, navegava dboa
<gabezao> dtcrshr,
<dtcrshr> e no boot do ubuntu pra instalar ele pegou a rede
<gabezao> [    2.694609] eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd800, IRQ 19, 00:01:6c:b0:b3:61
<dtcrshr> baixou atualizacoes e etc
<Oli_> naufragoweb - to quase convidando alguém pra vim aqui no estúdio deixar o Ubunto top!! rs
<gabezao> aparece algo parecido?
<dtcrshr> sim, mas um pouco diferente
<gabezao> qual eth ele atribuiu?
<dtcrshr> at 0xe400, irq 11, 00:40:d0:46:d5:ab
<Nilodanx5> peregrinator_six o gnome 3 roda o compiz?
<dtcrshr> eth0:
<dtcrshr> eth0: sis 900 pci ....
<gabezao> faz um: ifconfig eth0 up
<gabezao> e depois: mii-tool
<Nilodanx5> estavam  falando logo no comecinho que ele não ia rodar mais o compiz por isso o ubuntu 11.04 iria começar a usar o unity pois rodava o compiz... é verdade?
<dtcrshr> bem, o ifconfigoa gora tem um eth0:avahi que nao tinha
<dtcrshr> e o miitool deu o seguinte
<dtcrshr> eth0: negotiated 1000baseT-HD flow-control, link ok
<dtcrshr> mas o network manager continua off
<gabezao> aeohehoea
<gabezao> vc trocou a placa? algo assim?
<dtcrshr> digo, quando rebutei o pc ele nem aparece no painel?
<dtcrshr> ops ? ="
<dtcrshr> !
<gabezao> essa placa é 100 e nao 1000
<dtcrshr> cara, nao tem jeito. ´eum compac ROOTS
<dtcrshr> notebook
<dtcrshr> nao tem nem wireless
<dtcrshr> 256 de ram
<gabezao> e o miitool reconheceu como 100.
<Oli_> naufragoweb - Ontem o "pqatsi" tava me dando uma força, inclusive ele comentou do jack. E postou um link onde explicava algumas coisas.. mas o problema é que não manjo de linux, então fico boiando... não sei inserir códigos, e outras coisas mais...
<dtcrshr> o mii-tool falou 1000baseT
<gabezao> <dtcrshr> bem, o ifconfigoa gora tem um eth0:avahi que nao tinha
<gabezao> qual esse erro?
<dtcrshr> Oli_, eu mexo faz uma cara com audio no linux
<dtcrshr> nao da erro, mas tem aquele ip zuado 169.254
<dtcrshr> vou usar ip fixo
<Oli_> <dtcrshr> poxa cara.. sera que vc pode me da uma força!??
<gabezao> faz o seguinte, mata essa porra de network-manager
<dtcrshr> pq so vai rolar o dhcp quando o note for pra sala certa, vou por no dhcp a vlan correta dele, aqui so vai rolar fisico
<dtcrshr> Oli_, demais, to sempre por aqui. mas agora ta tenso :D
<dtcrshr> gabezao, blz
<dtcrshr> xo ver se ele ta de pe no ps
<gabezao> /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<gabezao> faz por esse comando
<gabezao> mais simples.
<dtcrshr> agora q dei stop o icone dele apareceu no painel
<gabezao> deixa off.
<gabezao> ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up && mii-tool
<Oli_> <dtcrshr> - Legal, mais qd vc tiver livre da um toque... ou então, vamo fazendo de vagar...
<gabezao> e vejamos!
<dtcrshr> bem, o miitool deu 1000baseT dnovo
<gabezao> porra, q merda! OEHAOEHO
<dtcrshr> tem como eu forçar ele pra 100?
<dtcrshr> sei la, ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex half
<dtcrshr> existe esse ethtool ainda?
<dtcrshr> Oli_, #opensourcemusicians, #jack, #ardour, #kxstudio
<naufragoweb> o oli_, qual a saida do comando no terminal?
<gabezao> tem com o ethtool dtcrshr
<Oli_> <dtcrshr> o que quer dizer isso!??
<dtcrshr> foda q nao tem :D
<dtcrshr> Oli_, outros canais pra vc entrar aqui no irc
<Oli_> <naufragoweb - nenhuma... só pulou de linha
<dtcrshr> do contrario do twitter, aqui é assim - @ operadores, # canais
<dtcrshr> nao tenho o ethtool e n tem como instalar.. sem rede
<dtcrshr> catch22
<gabezao> q foda
<Oli_> <dtcrshr> hummm... entendi,.. mais são em inglês..??
<gabezao> eu tenho essa sis900 em um debian...
<gabezao> faz o seguinte dtcrshr
<gabezao> tira o cabo da maquina
<naufragoweb> então digite: lspci e ache a linha relativa ao audio
<gabezao> e da o mii-tool
<gabezao> devolta
<Oli_> <naufragoweb> digitei lspci | grep Audio e ele só pulou de linha..não apareceu nada
<Oli_> ahh ta.. blz
<dtcrshr> no link
<gabezao> pelo menos ele ta acertando q tem cabo ou nao!
<gabezao> OHEAHOEHO
<dtcrshr> eth0: no link
<dtcrshr> bingo!
<dtcrshr> ahueahue
 * dtcrshr screams: ITS ALIIIIVE
<gabezao> coloca devolta
<gabezao> tenta colocar ipfixo e dtcrshr
<dtcrshr> eth0: negotiated 1000baseT-HD flow-control, link ok
<gabezao> e pingar, sei la
<dtcrshr> ok
<Oli_> naufragoweb - 04:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02)
<gabezao> dtcrshr,
<gabezao> [    2.694609] eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd800, IRQ 19, 00:01:6c:b0:b3:
<gabezao> eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<gabezao> a minha aqui, mas no debian.
<dtcrshr> puts, mas o modulo deve ser o mesmo ..
<dtcrshr> ai, ifdown, ifup, miitool ainda 1000
<dtcrshr> ping nao responde com ip fixo
<gabezao> q bizarro
<gabezao> essa porra
<dtcrshr> vontade de jogar na parede
<dtcrshr> note velho da porra
<dtcrshr> foda é ouvir que no xp rolava
<naufragoweb> oli_ ---> Sistema---> Preferencias--->Som
<gabezao> qual versao do ubuntu dtcrshr ?
<dtcrshr> 10.10, baixei hoje cedo
<gabezao> la em casa eu tenho um note com sis900
<gabezao> so q o 1.04
<gabezao> 10.04
<Oli_> naufragoweb - pronto
<naufragoweb> abra a guia hardware
<Oli_> ok
<evandro> EduardeCalibal, pode tc um minuto?
<naufragoweb> qual dispositivo tá listado ae?
<dtcrshr> é um desse cara aqui http://www.jacotei.com.br/notebook-itautec-infoway-e-3410-256mb-2-2ghz-40gb-cd-rom.html#espec_tec
<Oli_> ICE1712 [eNVY24] PCE Multi-channel I/O Controller
<dtcrshr> Oli_, é uma delta 1010lt?
<naufragoweb> mais abaixo, na caixa "perfil"
<Oli_> isso DELTA 1010LT
<dtcrshr> Oli_, vc ta com o ubuntu normal? como vai entrar o audio ai na placa, descolou alguma mesa de som com os canais bypass?
<Linux|Inside> Gnome 3 lançado
<Linux|Inside> lol
<naufragoweb> Analog Stereo Duplex
<Oli_> na caixa perfil: Digital Stereo ( IEC958) Output + Digital Sterio (IEC958) Input
<naufragoweb> tá errado..... põe Analog Stereo Duplex
<Oli_> Analog não tem... só Digital Sterio Duplex..
<naufragoweb> tenta esse
<naufragoweb> que estranho
<Oli_> Digital Stereo Duplex... só tem esse... Analog não tem.. isso que tb to achando estranho
<Oli_> pra vc ter uma noção... não sei se é certo.. mais meu pulseaudio ta desabilitado... na verdade nem sei se ta instalado... e tb não sei se tem algo a ver com isso...
<dtcrshr> Oli_, esse pc vai ser de estudio?
<dtcrshr> passa as specs todas do seu equipo ai
<Oli_> sim.. ele ja ta no estúdio...
<Oli_> certo.. vamo la
<dtcrshr> gabezao, tenso hein
<dtcrshr> vo subir o 10.04
<Oli_> placa mãe: MSI P6N SLI PLATINUN / placa de video: ATI RADEON X1900XT / som: M-AUDIO DELTA 1010LT
<Oli_> processador: QUAD CORE / 4GB MEMÓRIA / 2TB HD
<naufragoweb> descobri!
<Oli_> SÉRIO!! O Q!?
<naufragoweb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309187
<naufragoweb> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Oli_> Putz cara.. que legal.. mais me diz aí... não manjo muito de inglês... talvez eu possa traduzir aqui... mais como faço pra inserir códigos?
<naufragoweb> options snd-ice1712 model=delta66 (or delta1010LT)
<gabezao> ta me dando
<gabezao> dor de cabeça
<gabezao> pqp
<gabezao> i need a ber for relax
<gabezao> ;/
<gabezao> *beer
<Oli_> <naufragoweb> - isso são comandos..? é pra por no terminal?? rs.. to perdidaçooo!!
<dtcrshr> Oli_, faz favor
<dtcrshr> baixa o kxstudio :D
<Oli_> <dtcrshr> - baixo sim...! como!?
<Oli_> cara.. esse é meu 5º dia com linux... desculpe minha ignorância...rs
<dtcrshr> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kxstudio/
<Oli_> ahhh! meu ubunto studio é 32bit
<dtcrshr> cara, eu usei o ubstudio um tempo, mas precisei de algumas coisas como o jack sink que ja vem embarcada no kx
<dtcrshr> e tem o kernel low latency
<dtcrshr> rola vc estudar um pouco sobre audio no linux
<dtcrshr> e ver se vai precisar, por ex no kx eu consigo usar sem traumas o skype no jack, gravar audio de youtube direto no ardour e por ai vai
<naufragoweb> perai Oli_
<naufragoweb> um minuto
<dtcrshr> http://www.linuxaudio.org/
<dtcrshr> e pelo visto, estudar um pouco de ingles
<dtcrshr> :D
<dtcrshr> vai precisar PACAS
<dtcrshr> gabezao, desencanei, vo subir o 10.04 :D
<Oli_> ok
<dtcrshr> foda q essa bicheira nao da boot no pendrive ja perdi varias midias
<naufragoweb> Vamos lá
<Oli_> ôpa!
<naufragoweb> no terminal: sudo gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<naufragoweb> procure pela linha: # Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
<Oli_> achei
<naufragoweb> abaixo dela, coloque: options snd-ice1712 model=delta66
<Oli_> pronto
<Oli_> salva?
<naufragoweb> salve
<Oli_> ok
<naufragoweb> reinicie o computador, pode ser que não funcione, então volte aqui para maiores instruções
<Oli_> ok
<Oli_> fui
<gabezao> dtcrshr,
<gabezao> boa sorte ae
<gabezao> se quiser o .deb para o video depois eu tenho
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, que saga do maninho né...?! 00
<gabezao> gabriel@tinotapa.com.br só mandar por e-mail.
<naufragoweb> pior... mas pelo que andei vendo no google é uma saga configurar a placa dele mesmo
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, ele merece ver ela funcioando, pois tá aqui a  varios dias sem desistir!
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, já vi outros passarem por aqui com problemas mais simples e não terem nem 1 minuto de paciência, ele já tá nessa a quase 1 semana!
<naufragoweb> por isso to dando a maior força pra ele... o cara é persistente... merece
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, pode crer!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<naufragoweb> e ae, Oli_
<Oli_> minha placa não ta mais em preferências de som!! ixii
<naufragoweb> calma, brother
<naufragoweb> vamos ver
<Oli_> hehe... blz..
<naufragoweb> ok Oli_
<Oli_> ôpa
<naufragoweb> acho que cheguei a uma conclusão
<Oli_> ...
<Oli_> qual?
<naufragoweb> um momento
<Oli_> ok
<peregrinator_six> e ai, o que deu naufragoweb
<naufragoweb> só um minuto... to terminado de atender um cliente aqui... já volto
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, me desculpe, fique a vontade ai! :)
<Oli_> <naufragoweb> - Blz.. to aqui.. só chamar..
<naufragoweb> pronto... voltei
<Oli_> ôpa!!
<naufragoweb> a bica é a seguinte
<Oli_> hummm
<naufragoweb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/723820
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 723820 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "No sound from M-Audio Delta 1010LT (ICE1712 chipset) from fresh install Ubuntu (probably Ubuntustudio to) (dup-of: 178442)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 178442 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Lucid) "Pulseaudio fails to initialize ICE1712 chipsets" [Low,Triaged]
<naufragoweb> pois é...
<naufragoweb> o bug com essa sua placa tá relatado lá no launchpad
<naufragoweb> tem como fazer funcionar..???
<naufragoweb> SIM
<naufragoweb> mas
<Oli_> entendi...
<naufragoweb> envolve aplicação de patches ao kernel
<naufragoweb> e de uma série de linhas na inicialização do sistema
<Oli_> hummm... então não tem como fazer pelo terminal?
<naufragoweb> sinceramente, compilar kerneis não é uma tarefa agradavél
<naufragoweb> infelismente não, Oli_
<Oli_> entendi..
<almeida> oLA
<almeida> Boa Tarde
<naufragoweb> aconselho a voce a remover a linha que colocamos no alsa.conf
<naufragoweb> reabilitar a sua onboard e usar ela mesmo
<almeida> pessoal alguem ai ja instalou o Packet Tracer 5.3  na Versao 10.10 64bts
<Oli_> naufragoweb. - veja isso.. se ajuda.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1714117
<naufragoweb> agora, se voce conseguir alguém que se disponha a aplicar o patch no kerenel e por a sua placa para funcionar...
<Oli_> ontem o pqatsi me passou isso...
<naufragoweb> voce chegou a fazer?
<Oli_> não.. nem sei como
<Oli_> ele disse algo, como usar o jack
<almeida> tem ai da area de Dados
<naufragoweb> buenas, é uma tentativa
<naufragoweb> mas
<almeida> assim que alguem puder me responder agradeco
<almeida> Obrigado
<naufragoweb> veja ae no seu sistema se existe esse arquivo:
<naufragoweb> /usr/share/alsa/cards/ICE1712.conf
<Oli_> como vejo isso?
<naufragoweb> hummmm
<naufragoweb> va a sua pasta pessoal, tem uma seta virada para cima, ela te leva ao sistema de arquivos
<naufragoweb> lá terá uma pasta escrita "usr"
<Oli_> entendi
<naufragoweb> e dentro dela deverá ter uma outra chamada share... e por ae vai
<Oli_> sim.. tem!
<Oli_> existe sim esse arquivo
<naufragoweb> então espera
<Oli_> blz
<naufragoweb> vamos mexer nisso ae
<Oli_> legal
<Oli_> !
<naufragoweb> primeiro vamos desfazer o que fizemos antes
<Oli_> certo...
<naufragoweb>  no terminal: sudo gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Oli_> ok
<naufragoweb> ache a linha que voce inseriu
<naufragoweb> e apague-a
<Oli_> pronto..
<Oli_> reinicia a máquina?
<Oli_> bom... vou reiniciar.. ja volto.
<Fabu> alguem?
<Fabu> Alguem?
<Oli_> naufragoweb - ok! já reiniciei a máquina
<naufragoweb> no terminal: sudo gedit   /usr/share/alsa/cards/ICE1712.conf
<naufragoweb> ooops... sem tantos espaços, tá?
<Oli_> blz
<Oli_> ok.. abriu
<naufragoweb> agora
<naufragoweb> sabe o link que voce me mandou?
<Oli_> sim
<naufragoweb> voce vai copiar da linha 5 a 18 e colocar no arquivo aberto pelo gedit
<naufragoweb> tem alguma coisa dentro desse arquivo?
<Oli_> sim... tem
<naufragoweb> algo parecido com esse ae que vamos colar?
<Oli_> posso postar aqui pra vc ver?
<naufragoweb> não precisa
<Oli_> certo...
<naufragoweb> vamos fazer uma outra coisa
<naufragoweb> abra um novo terminal
<Oli_> pronto
<naufragoweb> mas deixe esse outro ae aberto
<Oli_> ok
<zanin> alguem ai manja de ltsp?
<naufragoweb> no terminal: sudo cp  /usr/share/alsa/cards/ICE1712.conf /usr/share/alsa/cards/ICE1712.conf.old
<Oli_> pronto
<naufragoweb> ok... agora cola o conteudo da pagina lá no arquivo
<Oli_> eu substituo o que ta no arquivo, por aquele que ta na pág?
<naufragoweb> isspo
<Oli_> ah ta.. só da linha 5 à 18... é isso?
<naufragoweb> se não der certo , não tem problema, já fizemos um backup do originalç
<naufragoweb> é isso... da 5 a 18
<Oli_> certo..
<naufragoweb> salva e reinicia... e cruza os dedos
<Oli_> eu colo em qualquer lugar aqui?
<Oli_> ou apago o que tinha e colo esse novo...
<Oli_> tem bastante coisa aqui..
<naufragoweb> faz assim... cola no final do arquivo
<Oli_> certo
<naufragoweb> n.ao apaga nada
<Oli_> pronto.. colei..
<Oli_> vo reinicia
<Oli_> fui
<rodrigo> boa noite
<cafrj> boas galera...
<cafrj> alguem saberia como passar o firefox para pt-br?
<cafrj> uso lucip puppy 5.25...
<ederu> boa noite
<ederu> Eu gostaria de tirar uma duvida de como configurar minha placa de rede onboard, pois a resolucao nao esta correta
<ZNC> NOTICE: PLACA DE VIDEO VIA 3g IGP PRO, no windows 7 nao roda normalmente, mas no LINUX RODA (Ponto positivo)
<ederu> *placa de video
<ZNC> ederu pega o modelo,
<ederu> ok
<ZNC> lspci | grep VGA
<ZNC> rapidao tenho so 5 minutos, e ja vou ter q sair
<ederu> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 315PRO PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<ZNC> qual versao do ubuntu?
<ederu> 11
<ederu> 11.04
<ZNC> hahaihiahaihia
<_4_7_3_> LOL AMIGOS! e boa noite.
<ZNC> _4_7_3_ boa noite
<ZNC> ederu no tio google nem tem nada ainda, di uma olhada por cima e nem vi
<ZNC> para o 11 nao mas para versao anterior sim
<ederu> pra 10.10 tem entao
<ZNC> ederu, provavelmente
<ederu> znc, dia 28 sai a versao estavel neh?
<ZNC> ederu, nao sei lhe confirmar a data, ultimamente nao tenho tido muito tempo disponivel para atualizar nos requisitos updates de distro
<ederu> znc, beleza, eu vou tentar usar os modulos da versao 10.10 pra ver se da alguma coisa
<ZNC> ederu, uhumm, e se der certo, conta para todo mundo, assim proxima pessoa nao sofrera tanto quanto vc
<ZNC> bem, fui, cursinho logo logo
<ZNC> Qua Abr  6 18:33:47 AMT 2011
<ederu> znc, flw ai vlw
<fernando> Boa Noite
<FerNando_Taqua> alguem ai ta conseguindo rodar a versão 11.04
<FerNando_Taqua> e ai alguem conseguiu rodar o ubuntu 11.04?
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-07
<Oliver_di_Castro> ôpa..
<Oliver_di_Castro> Aqui é o Oli_
<peregrinator_six> Oliver_di_Castro, diga lá mano!
<peregrinator_six> e ai...?!
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, tá por ai ainda...?!
<peregrinator_six> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, boa noite conterrâneo, de qual parte do rio...?!
<Oliver_di_Castro> ôpa!! Blz "peregrinator_six" - o "naufragoweb" acho que ta tentando resolver...
<Oliver_di_Castro> acho que sim..!
<peregrinator_six> Oliver_di_Castro, :)
<peregrinator_six> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, ???
<peregrinator_six> Oliver_di_Castro, PVT
<Oliver_di_Castro> pessoal, como faço pra obter suporte..??
<Oliver_di_Castro> nem sei se é necessário.. Mais acho que vai precisar de alguém aqui pra resolver esse problema..!! To quase desistindo de usar linux...
<peregrinator_six> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, ...
<Oliver_di_Castro> Pessoal!! Exite suporte do Ubuntu aqui em São Paulo!??
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> fala ae
<Oliver_di_Castro> Pq parece que vai ter que vim algum técnico resolver meu problema... Ta complicado isso aqui viu...
<Stylles> Oliver_di_Castro:  existe bastante
<Oliver_di_Castro> Cara.. então me passa o contato de alguém que ta aqui em pinheiros... pq to quase desinstalando o linux da minha máquina...
<peregrinator_six> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, boa noite, de onde vc é aqui em rj...?!
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> sg
<Oliver_di_Castro> Eu sou de São Paulo!!
<Stylles> Oliver_di_Castro:  o que voce precisa
<Oliver_di_Castro> preciso fazer a minha DELTA 1010LT funcionar..
<Oliver_di_Castro> minha placa de som!
<shallwe> o coisa boa estar de volta :D
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, ^^
<pqatsi> Oliver_di_Castro: errr, qual é a birra?
<pqatsi> que eu saiba nada na vida funciona a base de mimimi...
<shallwe> alguem testando ubuntu 11.04?
<shallwe> quem esta, acha que esta meio bugado no geral ou esta tudo certo?
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, na manda esse papao pra o rapaz não, ele tá aqui tentando resolver o problema a varios dias, conheço pessoas que com um minuto já desistiram, ele tá firme e forte ai fazendo de um tudo pra não desistir de usar Linux po...
<peregrinator_six> *não...
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: o negocio dele é mais complicado
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, o Daekdroom tá...
<pqatsi> primeiro, como eu disse ontem:
<pqatsi> a placa dele é uma placa de uso profissional
<Daekdroom> É. Eu estou.
<Daekdroom> shallwe, tá com uns probleminhas aqui.
<pqatsi> se voce no windows tem que saber o como funciona tecnologias como ASIO, VST, etc, etc, etc
<pqatsi> no linux também tem que conhecer mais a fundo o pulse, o alsa, o jack e etc
<pqatsi> isso não é um RTFM, é esse perfil de placa que exige que o usuário saiba o que está fazendo
<pqatsi> como é o caso da minha audigy e da minha ex-firewire410, que não está mais no meu mundo ;)
<pqatsi> Segundo: Eu moro em são carlos, 260km+ de SP
<pqatsi> Terceiro, eu to em época de provas, n da pra tirar 2 ou 3h pra debulhar isso.
<pqatsi> quarto: a placa dele é 100% funcional, eu passei um link ontem que ajuda a resolver o lance com o pulseaudio (que é o burro da questão porque não sabe o mapeamento de canais da Delta)
<pqatsi> mas usando alsa direto ou jack, a coisa rola tranquilamente
<zanin> pessoall, como q eu posso configurar um ltsp no ubuntu, mas nas estacoes ter outra distro?
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: considerando que eu ja trabalhei com som profissional e com multimedia no linux (alias, comecei a ficar conhecido por causa disso - em certa epoca)
<pqatsi> é o que eu posso dizer
<pqatsi> <eof>
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, beleza então seja lá o que quer dizer essse monte ai que vc postou... :P
<peregrinator_six> *esse...
<zanin> alguem ai com conhecimentos em LTSP?
<FlavioTrashPunk> galera perdi a senha do meu ubuntu 10.10  como recupero.. ele ta entrando sem senha. normalmente. mais quando preciso fazer alguma coisa com root nao ta rolando pq nao sei.. ja segui alguns tutoriais como esse http://ubuntu-pt.blogspot.com/2010/01/esqueceu-se-da-password-do-ubuntu-pode.html e nada.. alguem pode dar uma luz..?
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: rofl
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: e so uma forma de dizer: voce comprou um hardware que exige que voce saiba o que fazer com ele
<pqatsi> ;)
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, tranquilidade man. ;)
<pqatsi> e preciso conhecer os sistemas de som do linux tal como no windows é preciso também
<FlavioTrashPunk> galera perdi a senha do meu ubuntu 10.10  como recupero.. ele ta entrando sem senha. normalmente. mais quando preciso fazer alguma coisa com root nao ta rolando pq nao sei.. ja segui alguns tutoriais como esse http://ubuntu-pt.blogspot.com/2010/01/esqueceu-se-da-password-do-ubuntu-pode.html e nada.. alguem pode dar uma luz..? fala ai..
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, vendo vc tc sobre eu fico pensando, nunca imaginei que uma placa dedica de som super fidedigno em qualidade desse tanto trabalho assim, até mais que placas video dedicado (VGA)... :O
<zanin_> FlavioTrashPunk: ve se ajuda: http://zanin.blog.br/?p=73
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: cara, nao e so uma placa dedicada de som
<pqatsi> e uma placa que só tem 10 canais
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> ah, nota
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: dez de entrada e dez de saida
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, falou tudo e não me disse nada, já te disse que não sou sonoplasta! ;)
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Delta1010LT.html
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: ue, som mono = 1 canal
<zanin_> pqatsi: desculpe me meter no assunto, mas q placa q vcs estao falando? rs
<pqatsi> som estereo = 2 canais
<pqatsi> zanin_: http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Delta1010LT.html
<pqatsi> nosso amigo Oliver_di_Castro tem uma
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, ai não né, isso todo mundo sabe... :P
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: placa que suporta ASIO, VST, low latency, etc, etc, etc,
<peregrinator_six> Linux|Inside,  :D
<pqatsi> errr
<pqatsi> [06/04-21:07:21] < pqatsi> peregrinator_six: dez de entrada e dez de saida
<pqatsi> [06/04-21:07:25] < peregrinator_six> pqatsi, falou tudo e não me disse nada, já te disse que não sou sonoplasta! ;)
<pqatsi> ue
<Linux|Inside> peregrinator_six: e ae
<pqatsi> a questao e que essa placa voce tem que rotear pra qual canal voce quer tocar
<pqatsi> voce escolhe os canais separadamente
<pqatsi> tanto a gravacao quanto a reproducao
<pqatsi> e o pulseaudio fica doidao com isso
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, cara só entendo até 5.1 canais, passou dai é viagem pra eu... :P
<pqatsi> ue
<pqatsi> so aumenta o numero de canais
<pqatsi> e assim
<pqatsi> na sua placa voce tem tipo "padroes"
<pqatsi> estereo, 4.0, 4.1, 5.0, 5.1
<pqatsi> que sao pre configuracoes de canais
<pqatsi> ou seja, o perfil estereo seleciona o canal x e y
<pqatsi> o perfil 4.0 seleciona os canais x, y, a e b
<pqatsi> e assim por diante
<pqatsi> nessas placas profissionais voce sai cada canal separadamente
<peregrinator_six> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, e ai, gostou do livro...!?
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> show, valeu cara
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, beleza.
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: tanto foi que eu mandei um link pra ele de como resolver parte desse problema
<pqatsi> so que pra variar, em ingles ;_
<pqatsi> ;)
<zanin_> Ninguém ai poderia me dar uma ajuda com LTSP? Se é possivel eu ter um OS diferente do servidor nas estações...
<peregrinator_six> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, espero que lhe ajude pelo menos no básico! :D
<FlavioTrashPunk> zanin_, vlw. vou testar aqui
<FlavioTrashPunk> zanin_, funciona tb no ubuntu.. pq o o administrador é "aluno" ai no sudo bash ele vira superuser,  vou da um "passwd aluno" que vc acha.. tenho um boot do slackware aqui.. rola?
<Geowany> Hail! Linux|Inside, pqatsi, _4_7_3_, jackdi0, naufragoweb, ZNC
<zanin> FlavioTrashPunk: rola sim
<Linux|Inside> Geowany: diga
<Linux|Inside> Geowany: to vendo o site do Gnome 3
<Linux|Inside> ja saiu com fedora
<Linux|Inside> vou baixar
<Geowany> Linux|Inside: faz muito tempo...
<FlavioTrashPunk> zanin, vlw. ja to nos procedimentos aqui
<Geowany> Linux|Inside: acabei de chegar em casa
<zanin> FlavioTrashPunk: blza.. depois falae se deu certo
<Geowany> baixou o sabayon e o arch linux
<Linux|Inside> Geowany: o lançamento de estavel foi hj
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, vc tinha que ser user fedora e salck pra se esquecer de falar comigo quando entrou né zé...?! :S
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, boa noite...
<Linux|Inside> Geowany: meu mouse ta dando pau
<Linux|Inside> ¬¬
<Urubu>  boa noite senhores 
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: eu acho bonitinho ver esses linux users... o povo se mata por coisas que não tem que se matar
<Urubu>  haha 
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: foi mal...
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: vou tentar "remendar"
<Geowany> ao estilo "vendedor"
<pqatsi> é simplesmente ridiculo
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: não falei ainda porque você estava ausente e eu estava sem palavras para cumprimenta-lo especialmente
<pqatsi> alias, falando nisso, Andre_Gondim : icmp_echo_request
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, por mim que usa essas coisas podem se matar umas 3 vezes no minimo... :P
<Geowany> pqatsi: o Andre_Gondim é bot
 * pqatsi não sabe se ri ou se chora
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, se ainda não fez coco hoje vai lá fazer que eu lhe espero... ;)
<Urubu>  galera, eu tenho que formatar meu windows e deixar o ubuntu intacto. Nao esta dando boot no cd do windows. Pode ser configuracao do grub esse problema? 
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: isso pega é?
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; eae man
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, o que, vontade de fazer coco...?!
 * peregrinator_six rsrrsr...
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: estresse :D
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, sei lá, se nem lembro se já tive isso... :P
<Geowany> pqatsi, peregrinator_six trolls!
<Geowany> =P
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, THE KING OF TROLLS! :P :P :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<Geowany> esse título aí é o pqatsi
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUHA
<pqtsai_2> peregrinator_six: você foi muito infeliz com as suas palavras
<pqatsi_3> Geowany, que nada, até fui easy... :P
<Geowany> pqatsi_3: vamos fazer uma lista de bordões do pqatsi?
<pqatsi_3> rsrrsrs
<pqatsi> pobre irc client. stack+2
<fslima0> esse ubuntu sai que dia?
<fslima0> 24?
 * Geowany rodando sabayon em live cd
<Kurumin_six> Geowany, Sabayon é lindo! SHOW de distro. :)
<Kurumin_six> fslima0, pelo que saiba é em 28...
<Geowany> Kurumin_six: Só ouvi falar que demora uns dias pra ela atualizar
<Kurumin_six> Geowany, atualizar...?!
<Geowany> Kurumin_six: é
<Geowany> rodei ela aqui com lxde
<Geowany> muito bacana!
<FlavioTrashPunk> zanin, brother.. ja deu varios boogs loucos. aqui.. de travar o cd..  reiniciar sozinho.. o hd nao reconhece..,  agora nao ta mais nem lendo o cd. ja volto.. te falo. flw.
<Kurumin_six> Geowany, tem que ver o GNOME nele, lindo! Eu tenho o Sabayon 4 aqui em DVD FULL, SHOW!
<fslima0> eu sei que eu vou instalar o xubuntu :D
<fslima0> no unity for me
<Geowany> Kurumin_six: o que estou querendo mesmo em uma distro é um cache completo pra que eu não fique tão dependente de internet, mesmo que não sejam as ultimas versões
<Geowany> acho que ou fazer isso é no slackware mesmo
<Kurumin_six> Geowany, ???
<Kurumin_six> não tem internet banda larga ai não...?!
<Geowany> Kurumin_six: tem...
<Kurumin_six> eu uso dial up e não me aperreio com isso... 00
<Geowany> Kurumin_six: mas tem dias que está muito lento a conexão
<Geowany> a Oi estava prestando um serviço miserável
<Geowany> porco!
<Kurumin_six> Geowany, gera um script e pega o que vc quer na lan house po... :p
<Geowany> Kurumin_six: cara...estou falando a nível de estado e não da minha casa
<Geowany> tem dias que o acre todo fica offline
<Geowany> graças a um tal "cabo de fibra otica rompido"
<Geowany> vai romper assim na p**
<Kurumin_six> Geowany,  quantos kbps tem ai...?!
<Geowany> estou com 150Kbps
<Luksor> boa noite
<Luksor> galera qual ? a media de consumo de memoria do X de vcs?
<fslima0> geekSapiens po massa... em 2000 isso era considerado rapido hah
<Kurumin_six> boa noite.
<Geowany> Kurumin_six: só uma pergunta, esse instalador do sabayon está me lembrando muito o instalador do fedora
<Geowany> confere?
<Kurumin_six> deixa ver aqui...
<Kurumin_six> ai não sei pois não vejo mais ele desde o 5.0
<Kurumin_six> nãos ei...
<play2> boa noite
<Kurumin_six> Luksor, segundo o comnado Top do terminal o meu tá em 2.6% Megas de memoria (1 Giga)!
<Kurumin_six> boa noite.
<Luksor> Kurumin_six: o meu t? consumindo muito 97210 root          1  44    0   397M   268M select  0   7:57  0.20% Xorg
<Urubu>  galera, eu tenho que formatar meu windows e deixar o ubuntu intacto. Nao esta dando boot no cd do windows. Pode ser configuracao do grub esse problema? 
<Kurumin_six> Luksor, 0.20%
<Kurumin_six> ?
<Geowany> Kurumin_six: o legal é o preço
<Kurumin_six> tá melhor do que o meu então...
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> olá pessoal, preciso de uma ajuda
<Luksor> Kurumin_six: isso a? ? o consumo do processador
<Kurumin_six> Geowany, manda a disgraça...
<Geowany> Kurumin_six: R$ 120 pela conexão escrota
<Kurumin_six> Luksor, 0.20% Xorg
<Kurumin_six> Geowany, :O
<Luksor> 0,20% ? o processasdor!!!!
<Luksor> eh o processador
<Luksor>  397M 268M
<Kurumin_six> Geowany,  e eu que pensei que pagava muito caro pelo meu plano fale e navegue ilimitado de 50 pilas mensais em mano... :S
<Kurumin_six> Luksor, então por que tá escrito Xorg...?!
<Luksor> se 397M ? 0,20% da memoria do meu computador ent?o eu tenho mais de 10T de ram
<Luksor> Kurumin_six: afffffffffff
<Daekdroom> Ué.
<Daekdroom> O gasto de ciclos de processamento que o Xorg faz.
<Luksor>   PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
<Luksor> 84941 root          8  44    0   425M   260M ucond   1   1:51  3.76% opera
<Luksor> 97210 root          1  44    0   397M   269M RUN     1   8:07  0.29% Xorg
<Daekdroom> Por que o opera tá rodando como root?
<Luksor> satifesito agora!!!
<Luksor> pq eu uso root
<Daekdroom> No ubuntu?
<Luksor> n?o
<Luksor> mas tanto faz se ? ubuntu ou slackware
<Azul> Rodrigo-RJ-MB: fala qual a duvida
<Daekdroom> Luksor, é porque aqui é o canal do ubuntu, né.
<Luksor> esquece usuario de ubuntu ? noob d+ para entender isso
<Kurumin_six> Luksor, que isso rapaz, só tava querendo entender, mas se vc já sabia da reposta então...
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> config o empathy para o msn
<Geowany> (20:55:59) Luksor: esquece usuario de ubuntu ? noob d+ para entender isso < Mais noob é quem entra no canal do Ubuntu
<Kurumin_six> Daekdroom, 00
<Geowany> É a mesma coisa de falar mal dos viados e viver nas parada gay
<Azul> Rodrigo-RJ-MB: menu editar contas
<Kurumin_six> expulsamento intantaneo em man...?!
<Kurumin_six> 0o
<Geowany> Não que tenha a ver com chamar ubuntu-user de veadim
<Kurumin_six> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, iss é mole pra nóis!
<Kurumin_six> :D
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> rs
<Kurumin_six> vamos lá, tá com ele aberto ai já...?!
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> ... contas
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> sim
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> e agora ?
<Azul> clica em adicionar
<Azul> na proxima tela em protocolo escolha msn
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> certo isso eu fiz, ele só não entra
<Azul> no windows entra?
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> se eu no windos entro no msn ?
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> *windows
<Kurumin_six> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, me diz uma coisa, o seu sistema tá todo atualizado...?!
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> boa pergunta, como sei isso?
<Kurumin_six> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, no livro que lhe dei um capitulo que trata do assunto!
<Kurumin_six> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, pvt lá man!
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> ok, vou dar uma olhada, depois eu volto
<Linux|Inside> tem programa para gerenciamento de LAN HOUSE para linux
<Kurumin_six> com certeza.
<Kurumin_six> só não sei um de cabeça agora, mas tem sim...
<Kurumin_six> só buscar ai...
<Kurumin_six> giano_, conhece algum gerenciador de lan houses...?!
<giano_> não
<Kurumin_six> giano_, beleza man, eu sei que tem mais me esqueci aonde vi...
<Linux|Inside> Kurumin_six: eu sei
<Martins> to precisando mudar permissoes em uma pasta que esta no '/' mas nao to conseguindo
<Linux|Inside> maincontrol.com.br
<Linux|Inside> =D
<Martins> =X
<Kurumin_six> Linux|Inside, beleza. :)
<Linux|Inside> Martins: permissoes para que
<Linux|Inside> =D
<Linux|Inside> Kurumin_six: me falram no outro canal
<Linux|Inside> Kurumin_six: o melhor é que é gratis
<Linux|Inside> " eu acho "
<Linux|Inside> :p
<Martins> Linux|Inside:  tenho o eclipse instalado na pasta / ai preciso permitir para todos os usuarios sem ser root pra poder instalar os plugins..
<Martins> sabe como fazer?
<Martins> tentei usar o chmod
<Linux|Inside> mas voce quer afzer o que
<Linux|Inside> para usuario normal
<Linux|Inside> altera a pasta
<Martins> alterar de diretorio?
<Linux|Inside> digita  " man chmod " sem aspas
<Linux|Inside> no terminal
<Linux|Inside> e seja feliz
<Linux|Inside> :p
<Linux|Inside> alterar é " mv "
<oliveira_> ola amigos
<oliveira_> boa noite
<oliveira_> sou novo na area do ubuntu - linux
<oliveira_> instalei ubuntu versao 10.10 no meu notebook core i3 6gb ram, mas quando o computador vai liar não aparece a splash, como faço para corrigir? o que ha de errado? quando vou desligar aparece normal.
<Kurumin_six> oliveira_, bom dia.
<ZNC> alguem viu o pqatsi?
<Kurumin_six> oliveira_, não sei se é bem o que vc tá precisando, mas pelo menos tentei... http://informatica.centralblogs.com.br/post.php?href=corrigir+resolucao+da+tela+de+boot+do+ubuntu+10+04&KEYWORD=23018&POST=3880526
<Kurumin_six> ZNC, boa noite. Eu não só vi vomo falei nos falamos bastante...
<ZNC> Geowany, hi
<ZNC> Kurumin_six, pereegrinator-six mmm tah vlw
<oliveira_> cara, obrigado pela ajuda
<oliveira_> mas o site num ta funcionando kurumin
<Kurumin_six> ZNC, ele foi embora mais ou menos 22:19
<ZNC> Kurumin_six, sem problemas, vc esta ocupado?
<Kurumin_six> ZNC, pra vc não. ^^
<ZNC> Kurumin_six, pvt assunto urgente
<ZNC> https://www2.bancobrasil.com.br/aapf/login.jsp?aapf.IDH=sim&perfil=1 (alguem conhece alguma solução para funcionar?)
<ZNC> Não foi possível instalar o Módulo de Segurança.
<Geowany> ZNC: firefox 4?
<ZNC> opera ff4 chromium
<ZNC> qq um da isso
<fslima0> o UdontKnow nao aparece mais aqui neh?
<thiago_> Bom dia a todos.
<Illuminati> Bom dia!
<thiago_> Possuo um pequeno problema: meu calendário aparece no porção central do lado direito de meu monitor.
<thiago_> Faço uso do Ubuntu Maverick.
<Illuminati> hum
<Illuminati> no meio da tela é isso ?
<Illuminati> qual calendario ?
<thiago_> Sim.
<thiago_> Calendário nativo do Ubuntu.
<Illuminati> o erro apareceu depois de que ?
<thiago_> Após ter instalado o mesmo.
<Illuminati> hum ok...um momento...
<Illuminati> voce ja clicou em cima data e hora na barra de tarefas ?
<thiago_> Sim.
<Illuminati> e nao sumiu ?
<thiago_> Após o clique o calendário é exibido da maneira como relatado.
<Illuminati> hum tudo bem
<Illuminati> voce ja tentou clicar com o botao direito sobre o calendario e marca remover do painel ?
<Illuminati> caso esteja bloqueado voce pode clicar com o botao direito e desbloquear
<Illuminati> apos a remocao, clique no painel e adicione-o novamente ao painel
<thiago_> Ok.
<Illuminati> caso tenha funcionando, favor informar.
<thiago_> Feito.
<thiago_> Permanece.
<Illuminati> voce tentou desbloquear ?
<thiago_> Já o fiz.
<Illuminati> clicou com o botao direito sobre o calendario e marcou a opção remover do painel ?
<thiago_> Sim.
<Illuminati> e nao removeu ?
<Illuminati> gera algum erro ?
<thiago_> Removi . Nenhum erro
<thiago_> .
<Illuminati> otimo
<Illuminati> agora clique no painel
<Illuminati> e marque adicionar
<thiago_> Já o fiz.
<Illuminati> o nome do calendario é "relogio"
<Illuminati> otimo
<Illuminati> então problema resolvido ?
<Illuminati> ?
<thiago_> Amigo, problema consiste na exibição do calendári(exibido no "meio" da tela) ao se clicar sobre a data e horário.
<thiago_> o*
<Illuminati> é possivel voce printar a tela e upar em um link de imagens para que eu possa visualizar ?
<thiago_> Sim.
<Illuminati> use o servidor http://www.image-share.com/
<Illuminati> no aguardo do link ...
<thiago_> http://www.image-share.com/upload/590/27.jpg
<Illuminati> tiago_, aparentemente nao vejo erro, possivelmente pode ser uma caracteristia do tema instalado, acredito que quando voce clica na hora novamente o calendario some certo ?
<thiago_> Será?
<Illuminati> sim
<Illuminati> faça-o
<Illuminati> clique na hora/data e veja se some
<Illuminati> da tela
<thiago_> Irei efetuar a troca do tema.
<thiago_> Sim, some normalmente.
<Illuminati> entao nao é erro
<thiago_> Mas, na versão anterior o calendário aparecia logo próximo a barra de tarefas.
<Illuminati> exato
<Illuminati> é o tema padrao do ubuntu
<Illuminati> isso é normal
<thiago_> Nossa.
<Illuminati> nao vai influenciar em nada com base em sistemica
<Illuminati> *sistema
<thiago_> Me pareceu estranho devido a familiarização com a versão anterior.
<Illuminati> srsrs
<Illuminati> não é só com voce
<Illuminati> voce esta usando a versao beta do ubuntu ?
<thiago_> Não.
<thiago_> 10
<thiago_> 10.10
<Illuminati> ah certo
<Illuminati> ok
<Illuminati> bom, espero ter ajudado
<Illuminati> troque o tema
<Illuminati> e veja se voltou ao normal
<Illuminati> caso nao volte, peço que voce entre neste canal por volta das 9 hrs onde ha um numero maior de usuarios online
<Illuminati> agora preciso ir, esto no ir desde as 20hrs de ontem...
<Illuminati> um grande abraço!
<Illuminati> Até logo.
<thiago_> Obrigado.
<thiago_> Vá com DEUS.
<Illuminati> Grato...fui...
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Bom dia :>)
<mvcirino> Bom dia.
<mvcirino> .. pensando em ir ao não ao FLISOL-SP ...
<Linux|Inside> Bom dia a Todos !!!
<mvcirino> dia
<Linux|Inside> mvcirino: blz
<mvcirino> Tô querendo ir no flisol-sp, mas achei que foi pouco divulgado e tenho receio de ser um fracasso. Pra chegar lá a tempo, tenho que pegar o busão das daqui das 04h30 da manhã. :(
<Andre_Gondim> mvcirino, acredito que o melhor local para te informar e incentivar as pessoas a irem seja a lista de usuários do ubuntu SP
<mvcirino> ok
<Linux|Inside> Andre_Gondim: o lançamento do gnome 3 ja saiu se viu
<Andre_Gondim> MarconM, sim, mas ainda não testei
<MarconM> Andre_Gondim: estou baixando agora
<MarconM> falta 20 min .... vamos ver como ficou
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: ae
<Andre_Gondim> pqatsi, :D
<Nilodanx5> Mais Alguem tem o gnome3?
<Nilodanx5> ae na maquina?
<mvcirino> Não. Estou esperando um maluco instalar e fazer o review pra saber se vale a pena ou ainda não :P
<Nilodanx5> hum
<Nilodanx5> mais esta stavel?
<Nilodanx5> mais é melhor que o uunity?
<ViniciusFeitosa1> instalei e roda muito bem
<ViniciusFeitosa1> fiz uns testes ontem e rodou numa boa
<ViniciusFeitosa1> o gnome 3 ta muito legal
<ViniciusFeitosa1> gostei mais que o unity
<Nilodanx5> ta melhor que o unity?
<Nilodanx5> hum
<Nilodanx5> manda um print ae mannn
<Nilodanx5> tem bug ñ né?
<ViniciusFeitosa1> to na máquina do trabalho e aki usamos o LTS
<ViniciusFeitosa1> por enquanto não
<ViniciusFeitosa1> sem bugs até o momento
<ViniciusFeitosa1> e olha que ontem estava fazendo um sisteminha java cheio de bibliotecas
<Nilodanx5> 8-)
<dtcrshr> salve galera! ontem subi o 10.10 num note velho aqui que tinha o xp, tudo funcionando fisicamente e tal, mas bem lento. no 10.10 a rede nao funcionou, é um sis900. Nos testes que me ajudaram ontem o mii-tool confirmou que ela pegava o link, mas nao navega nem por ip fixo, apesar de aparecer no ifconfig. acabei de instalar o 10.04 lts pra ver se funcionava, mas nem o network manager aparece no apinel
<gabezao> nao deu certo dtcrshr
<gabezao> q bosta
<dtcrshr> sera que o ubuntu funciona neste pc? vi que o chipset da sis900 é suportado pelo kernel e pa
<dtcrshr> entao gabezao fods
<dtcrshr> pior que no xp rolava a rede dboa
<gabezao> o mii tool continua retornando 1000 ?
<dtcrshr> sim!
<gabezao> q lixo
<dtcrshr> trash demais
<gabezao> e o wifi?
<gabezao> aehoaeo
<dtcrshr> nao tem wifi
<dtcrshr> se tivesse nao tava brigando com a eth :D
<dtcrshr> COITADO de quem vai ficar com o pc na real, muito velho
<gabezao> tem usb? OEHAAE
<Andre_Gondim> não é a melhor solução, mas uma placa de rede não é tão cara e pode resolver o problema
<dtcrshr> se fosse meu blz
<dtcrshr> mas é da universidade. de um professor super chato, vai liberar pros alunos
<dtcrshr> como nao podemos instalar nada pirata, e no windows eles praticamente iriam ter que diagramar os projetos no word
<dtcrshr> o ubuntu seria uma otima solucao, inksacpe, gimp, scribus
<dtcrshr> pra abrir licitacao e comprar uma pcmcia de 40 conto vai uns 2 meses de burrocracia
<dtcrshr> como eles precisam pra semana que vem a opção 1 é voltar o xp
<dtcrshr> e instalar esses apps open nele
<dtcrshr> ou arrumar a rede cabeada
<dtcrshr> cara, tem 4 usb!
<dtcrshr> tem ate saida super video
<dtcrshr> le dvd e etc, top da tecnologia. um com mais memoria e a placa de wifi no ml custa 300 conto :D
<gabezao> ta com i386
<gabezao> ou 64?
<dtcrshr> queria usar o ubuntu pq to tentando catequisar alguns alunos a enxergar como ferramenta. da pra por outras distros, mas no ambiente aqui pra galera sair pesquisando o ubuntu seria o mais popular
<dtcrshr> gabezao, é piada ne? nem cogitei por o 64
<gabezao> http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/e/ethtool/ethtool_6+20091202-1_i386.deb
<dtcrshr> sera q melhora?
<gabezao> baixa o ethool
<gabezao> e joga por penis drive
<gabezao> :D
<dtcrshr> vo subir la
<Nilodanx5> boa sortee
<dtcrshr> lembra a linha de comando gabezao
<MenDigo> Bom dia!
<MenDigo> Alguem ai poderia me dar uma ajuda? como resolver isso? http://code.firefox.comoj.com/277 =/
<gabezao> dtcrshr,
<gabezao> dpkg -i nome
<Andre_Gondim> MenDigo, mostra em um paste o ls -lah /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dtcrshr> ?
<MenDigo> [Andre_Gondim]: http://code.firefox.comoj.com/278
<MenDigo> [Andre_Gondim]: pode me ajudar ?
<Andre_Gondim> MenDigo, faz um cat no arquivo  getdeb.list
<dtcrshr> gabezao, como q ta ai no debian? 100 half duplex?
<MenDigo> [Andre_Gondim]: deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu maverick-getdeb apps
<MenDigo> deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu maverick-getdeb apps
<MenDigo> ops... mals colar 2x.... so tem esse la
<gabezao> sim dtcrshr
<gabezao> funfou ae dtcrshr ?
<dtcrshr> to vacilando na sintaxe
<dtcrshr> sudo ethtool -s speed 100 eth1 nao rolou
<Andre_Gondim> MenDigo, comenta as duas entradas
<gabezao> ethtool -A|--pause ethX [autoneg on|off]
<gabezao> tem q desligar a autonegociaçao..
<gabezao> e subir
<dtcrshr> vo tentar
<MenDigo> [Andre_Gondim]: entao comentei e continua igual =x
<dtcrshr> --pause, comando nao encontrado
<gabezao>  ethtool  -s  ethX  [speed 10|100|1000|2500]  [duplex half|full]
<gabezao> ethtool -s speed 100 duplex full
<gabezao> eu tentaria assim dtcrshr
<gabezao> ethtool etho -a autoneg off -s speed 100 duplex full
<Andre_Gondim> MenDigo, apaga ou bota em outro diretório aqueles 3 arquivos e faz um sudo apt-get update
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> -A caixa alta
<dtcrshr> nem com A
<dtcrshr> bad sintaxe
<gabezao> Nao lembro a sintaxe
 * dtcrshr mans ethtool
<gabezao> root@suporte:/home/gabriel# ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full
<gabezao> root@suporte:/home/gabriel#
<gabezao> tenta assim
<gabezao> ;)
<dtcrshr> esse comando foi, ai dei ifdown / ifup
<dtcrshr> o mii-tool ainda joga 1000 flow control
<gabezao> e no: ethtool eth0
<gabezao> ?
<Andre_Gondim> MenDigo, deu certo?
<MenDigo> [Andre_Gondim]: ainda nao.... to tentando aki
<MenDigo> [Andre_Gondim]: deixa eu me bater um pouco aki ai se nao conseguir eu aviso mais vo me virar um pouco
<gabezao> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<gabezao> dtcrshr,
<gabezao> root@suporte:/home/gabriel# mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD eth0
<gabezao> huhuhu
<MenDigo> [Andre_Gondim]: removi tudo da pasta la dei o apt-get update e nao foi
<MenDigo> [Andre_Gondim]: http://code.firefox.comoj.com/279 eu removi da pasta
<MenDigo> mais ele volta qndo do o apt-get install -f
<MenDigo> nao tem nenhum outro comando que remove pacote danificado? ou algo assim
<MenDigo> gpg: nenhum dado OpenPGP válido encontrado. <<< normal isso
<Andre_Gondim> MenDigo, qual a versão do ubuntu?
<gabezao> 1vou almoçar
<MenDigo> [Andre_Gondim]: root@linux:/# cat /etc/issue
<MenDigo> Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<dtcrshr> gabezao, foda viu, no #ubuntu o ikonia ja lascou pra desencanar, suporte tosco e tal
<dtcrshr> com o mii-tool forcando 100 ele responde 1000 Mbit, full duplex
<dtcrshr> ai se eu derrubar e subir a interface ele volta
<Andre_Gondim> MenDigo, tente sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
 * dtcrshr bate a cabeça na parede
<MenDigo> [Andre_Gondim]: Entao... nao tava afim de atualizar meu ubuntu... por uma duvida
<MenDigo> [Andre_Gondim]: bom deixa atualizando da nada....
<dtcrshr> http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
<Linux|Inside> alguem esta testando o gnome 3
<dtcrshr> nossa, morri com essa do badger... gabezao desencanei man, pelo prazo aqui vo por o xp
<dtcrshr> totalmente a contragosto
<dtcrshr> mas vo fazer o aue pra comprar uma pcmcia pra rolar na wireless, ai eu subo o ubuntu dnovo
<giano_> Boa tarde
<gabezao> dtcrshr, lixo né, sis é lixo...
<gabezao> o suporte da sis para lnx é lixo tb!
<gabezao> OHEHOA
<_4_7_3_> LOL AMIGOS! e boa tarde.
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, boa tarde
<ZNC> como andas o suporte da placa grafica Intel UMA no ubuntu?
<ZNC> Chipset 945GSE
<ZNC> e o tablet da asus EEE pc touch como ativar o touch?
<ZNC> Asus Eee PC T91MT-PU17-BK
<gabezao> http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~sinclair/doug/
<ZNC> aproveitando, nobook hp com controle remoto, o controle nao roda no ubuntu 9.10
<ZNC> *notbook
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ZNC> hii, fim do tempo. fui ate depois
<MenDigo> [Andre_Gondim]: hehe entao... man... http://code.firefox.comoj.com/280
<leo-rj-br> Ae, alguém pode me dar uma luz sobre esse erro do apache ?? http://pastebin.com/yYkrhmf8
<dtcrshr> leo-rj-br, tenta no #httpd
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> boa tarde pessoal, preciso de uma ajuda
<gabezao> eu tb Rodrigo-RJ-MB
<gabezao> principalmente financeira
<edenc> gabezao: me dá R$ 2,00 que eu te dou R$ 1,00
<edenc> ;)
<gabezao> oq vale mais hj em dia edenc ?
<gabezao> uma nota de 1 real ou 2 reais
<gabezao> pq nota de 1 nao tem mais...
<gabezao> pode ser raridade
<gabezao> OHEAO
<edenc> moeda
<gabezao> nada de moedas
<gabezao> EOHAHOE
<gabezao> ;p
<Underall> ?
<Underall> Rodrigo-RJ-MB: ql era a duvida?
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> um arquivo meu no openoffice travou, oq eu faço?
<Underall> poutz
<Underall> nao sei nada de OO
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> o pior q não consigo nem reiniciar
<Giverny> Rodrigo-RJ-MB mata o processo
<Underall> "I kill you!"
<Giverny> kill -9 $pid
<Underall> "I kill you!" -- Dead Terrorist
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> abre uma janela, muito rápido e não inicia
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> po cara sou iniciante no linux, como eu faço isso
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> no terminal?
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> Silent, I kill you
<MarconM> you is dead.. non non ... i feel fine ...
<almeida> Boa Tarde
<almeida> pessoal com dificuldade Linux
<almeida> pode estar acessando a URL http://www.rjunior.com.br/downloads.shtml
<almeida> la tem o basico e avancado no mundo Linux
<Illuminati> almeida, dei uma sacada no seu site muito bom, percebi que ele é mais voltado a hardware.
<Underall> Rodrigo-RJ-MB: tem q listar os processos, pegar o ProcessID (PID) e usar o comando kill -9 XXX, onde XXX eh o pid do processo
<Underall> Rodrigo-RJ-MB: p/ listar os processos, pode usar ps ax, no terminal
<almeida> tem alguem ai da area de Redes
<Underall> Rodrigo-RJ-MB: a primeira coluna é o PID
<Underall> almeida: \o
<Underall> marromeno
<Underall> almeida: joga na mesa
<Giverny> Rodrigo-RJ-MB almeida
<Giverny> http://www.guiafoca.org/
<Giverny> isso resolve todos os problemas com linux
<Giverny> ;]
<Underall> realmente
<Underall> almeida: fala, cara! =\
<Underall> vou voltar p/ trabalho
<almeida> Opa
<almeida> pessoal de rede tem alguem que ja tem CCNA ai
<Giverny> almeida pra que você quer alguém com ccna?
<almeida> nao quero para nada
<almeida> apenas saber
<Underall> pergunta logo, cara!
<Oliver_di_Castro> Boa tarde gaeraaa!!! Eu aqui de novo...rs!! Ainda tentando resolver o problema da minha placa de som..!! UHAUHAUHUAH...
<Giverny> almeida eu sou ccna
<mvcirino> Oliver, pelo que li por ai, não tem jeito não. Fiz a busca no Google pelo nome da placa +ubuntu e em nenhum lugar vi solução
<almeida> Qual o teu problema de placa de som amigo
<Giverny> Oliver_di_Castro lspci
<Oliver_di_Castro> Ser leigo em linux é um problema.. ainda mais quando vc precisa muito fazer uma coisa que vc quer muito funcionar..rs!!
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Giverny> Oliver_di_Castro usa lspci ai vamos
<Giverny> ver
<Giverny> esse problema
<Giverny> :D
<Oliver_di_Castro> então... o lspci ja me deu uns toques.. me passou alguns links de foruns pra mim dar uma olhada... mais mesmo assim ta dificil...
<Giverny> qual o modelo?
<Oliver_di_Castro> M-AUDIO DELTA 1010LT
<Giverny> qual versão do ubuntu?
<Oliver_di_Castro> inclusive ontem instalei o teamViewer 6 pra facilitar..
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> underall: valeu funcionou
<Oliver_di_Castro> a minha versão é Ubuntu Studio 10.10
<Oliver_di_Castro> tinha um rapaz gente boa pra caramba dando um suporte pra mim, é que no fim ele tinha que dar suporte pra um outra pessoa, e já tava na minha hora de ir embora tb..
<Giverny> Oliver_di_Castro é cara parece que o povo reportou como bug
<Giverny> essa placa
<Giverny> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/723820
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 723820 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "No sound from M-Audio Delta 1010LT (ICE1712 chipset) from fresh install Ubuntu (probably Ubuntustudio to) (dup-of: 178442)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 178442 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Lucid) "Pulseaudio fails to initialize ICE1712 chipsets" [Low,Triaged]
<Oliver_di_Castro> então.. isso eu sei... mas parece que tem jeito... só não sei como fazer...
<Oliver_di_Castro> e... o pior de tudo é que sou muito novo aqui... não manjo nada de sintacse do linux..
<giano_> meu é mais facil vende essa placa e compra uma com suporte
<Oliver_di_Castro> hehe... verdade...
<Oliver_di_Castro> mais eu gosto bastante dela...
<Oliver_di_Castro> e já trabalho com ela aqui...
<Oliver_di_Castro> mais logo penso em fazer isso sim...
<Giverny> ela tá sem suporte ainda
<Giverny> você pode esperar as novas versões do ubuntu
<Giverny> ver se rola
<Underall> alguem saca de configurar server de svn?
<Oliver_di_Castro> mais enquanto não compro outra... queria ver se funciona... tem um rapaz aqui que usa ela, ele disse que ta funcionando certinho no ubunto dele...
<Oliver_di_Castro> mais não lembro que é...
<Giverny> Underall usa git
<mvcirino> Eu falei que não tinha jeito ainda , mas ninguém acreditou em mim... hahahahahahahaha
<Underall> Giverny: bem q eu gostaria
<Oliver_di_Castro> ontem ele entrou e disso que trabalha com essa placa.. mais tinha um outro cara me dando suporte.. e acabei não falando mais com ele... esqueci quem era..
<Oliver_di_Castro> ...
<Giverny> Underall http://blog.veiga.eti.br/instalacao-de-servidor-git-sobre-webdav-e-gitweb-no-fedora/
<Underall> mas a kestao é saber se eu posso fazer um include no arquivo svnauthz.conf
<Underall> se eu puder, como eu faço? ql a sintaxe
<Giverny> Underall você tem experiência com git?
<Giverny> :/
<Underall> nao
<Giverny> então... dá uma lida primeiro
<Giverny> é melhor que o svn
<Giverny> tá em desuso o svn
<MenDigo> Someone here knows how to call a shellscript in pure C?
<MenDigo> ops
<MenDigo> =D
<MenDigo> canal errado xD
<Underall> Giverny: nao tenho
<Underall> Giverny: mas tipo... nao vou migrar todos os projetos da empresa p/ git
<Underall> MenDigo: I know
<Underall> MenDigo: just system(); with full path
<rafepo> use system()
<MenDigo> [Underall]: Nao vai =x
<MenDigo> ja tentei
<Underall> MenDigo: usando o caminho todo?
<MenDigo> deixa me ver
<Underall> system("/home/underall/script.sh");
<rafepo> esse script tem permissão de execução?
<Underall> MenDigo: man 3 system
<Underall> NEXT!
<MenDigo> sim funfo ^^
<MenDigo> [Underall]: Tks... the road was not complete
<Underall> blz
<Underall> MenDigo: whatever! first step is needed
<Underall> alguem sabe se posso colocar include no svnauthz.conf?
<eros> Pessoal alguem poderia me ajudar a registrar meu nick no #python-br
<Oliver_di_Castro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309187   /   HELP!!!
<eros> to tentando aqui e não esta dando certo
<Giverny> Underall pode usar a var path $HOME
<Giverny> experimenta um cd $HOME
<MenDigo> [Underall]: Funcionou... o caminho estava incompleto... e fiz pro sh criar um arquivo pra ver se rodava e ele cria com o exe e nao onde ta o sh
<MenDigo> [Underall]: Vlw ajuda ^^
<Underall> MenDigo: nao entendi, mas blz
<Underall> hehehe
<MenDigo> [Underall]: Traduzindo burrice minha huauhahuahua
<Underall> Giverny: usar $PATH onde? no svnauthz.conf?
<Giverny> $HOME = /home/underall/
<Underall> MenDigo: marromeno. pode-se dizer falta de atenção
<Giverny> no system
<Giverny> ali
<Underall> ah tah
<Giverny> que você tava fazendo
<Underall> nao era eu
<Underall> era o MenDigo
<MenDigo> [Underall]: entao que eu to querendo aprende C mais ta pouco foda ahaha =P mais vo me virando ^^
<Giverny> MenDigo qual o pro?
<Giverny> talvez eu ajude
<Giverny> ;/
<Underall> eu kero fazer um include no svnauthz.conf
<MenDigo> [Giverny]: ja que perguntou... me da uma ajuda... so oq usar e eu me viro ^^
<MenDigo> [Giverny]: quero fazer tipo um chat em C pra rodar no terminal mais pra rede interna
<MenDigo> tem ideia cm posso fazer pra separar as telas de msg e conversa e quem esta logado?
<MenDigo> tipo ai do reflash so na quela parte e nao em todo o sistema ?
<Erosreis> Galera Como eu faço pra registrar meu nick no canal python-br?
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<MenDigo> pq nao faço nem ideia cm fazer vo inventa qlqr coisa aki oO
<Giverny> MenDigo tem que usar sockets
<Underall> Erosreis: canal errado?
<Giverny> Erosreis #freenode
<Erosreis> <Giverny> Vlw
<MenDigo> [Giverny]: entao mais eu nao achei a classe socket.h nao tem na sei la oq /sys/socket.h
<MenDigo> sabe onde baixo?
<Giverny> MenDigo você tá usando C puro?
<MenDigo> [Giverny]: sim
<Underall> Giverny: vc tah usando o q?
<Underall> Giverny: gcc?
<MenDigo> to usando Anjuta
<MenDigo> pra programar
<Underall> quase impossivel nao ter o sockets.h
<MenDigo> ele ta usando sei la oq pra compilar
<MenDigo> ahuauhauha
<MenDigo> vou dar um find pera
<Giverny> Underall também acho
<Underall>        #include <sys/socket.h>
<Underall> find nao
<Underall> locate
<Underall> /usr/include/sys/socket.h
<Giverny> MenDigo http://www-usr.inf.ufsm.br/~giovani/sockets/sockets.txt
<Giverny> tutorial de socket em C
<MenDigo> karaca que rapido Oo so conhecia o find =P
<MenDigo> aahhhh vlwww ^^
<Underall> locate tem um db dos arquivos
<Underall> q tem q ser atualizado
<Underall> o find procura no disco mesmo
<MenDigo> humm nao sabia
<MenDigo> bom sabe ^^
<Underall> se vc ver no cron, deve ter uma tarefa agendada p/ updatedb
<Underall> eh ele q atualiza o db
<Underall> deixa a makina toda lerda
<Underall> =p
<MenDigo> [Underall]: auhahua eu vi travo tudo Oo... em eu vi pq nao tem o socket no meu =x
<MenDigo> nao que nao tenho... tenho
<MenDigo> so que ele da que ta errado =x
<Erosreis> Pessoal tentei registrar meu nick no python-br qualquer email que coloco da invalido
<MenDigo> e nao compila erro no socket.h linha 35
<MenDigo> Oo
<Raff> to com um problema aqui na configuraçao de dns, alguem pode ajuda, http://pastebin.com/jSmx3kx0 queria sabe o que ta errado ai
<Underall> Raff: IN A
<Underall> eu acho
<Raff> eh ja me falaram isso
<Raff> mas mesmo assim nao ta funcionando
<Underall> Raff: nao tah funcionando? ou tah dando erro na sintaxe?
<Raff> axo que nao ta funcionando
<Raff> vo tenta explica , to rodando openbsd numa vm o ip eh 192.168.0.117, ai quero roda o servidor dns pra resolver alguns nomes na rede
<Raff> soh pra testa mesmo, e aprender
<Underall> sei
<Underall> Raff: primeiramente
<Underall> Raff: olha os logs
<Underall> pode ser q o erro seja o serial
<Underall> troca o serial. isso indica q houve alteracao no arquivo
<Raff> blz
<MenDigo> Flw Geral!!! te amanha
<Erosreis> boa noite
<Linux|Inside> D3l3t3: blz
<Linux|Inside> xD
<MarconM> D3l3t3: e ae man
<Erosreis> pessoal estou com problemas em registrar meu nick no python-br alguem pode me ajudar?
<ederu> gostaria de remover a ecryptfs é possivel?
<notrev> instalei o gnome3 e o icone do som, que controla o rhythmbox, sumiu. Há como restaurá-lo no Gnome3?
<notrev> alguém sabe o nome do applet que controla o volume do audio e audio players?
<_4_7_3_> <notrev>: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=pt-BR&sl=en&u=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1324510&ei=qjaeTcfpKMrcgQesvszSDw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCcQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dvolume%2Bapplet%2Bubuntu%26hl%3Dpt-BR%26client%3Dubuntu%26hs%3DCdd%26channel%3Dfs%26prmd%3Divnsfd
<_4_7_3_> ou http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=volume+applet+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<notrev> _4_7_3_, estou usando o gnome3, não consegui achar onde escolher que applets irão para a barra superior
<notrev> estou procurando o nome do applet para ver se consigo executar somente ele
<notrev> e ver se ele aparece na arra superior
<_4_7_3_> <notrev> qual seu linux?
<notrev> ubuntu 10.10
<notrev> já conegui levantar o antigo applet, o gnome-volume-control-applet, mas ele não controla o rhythmbox
<notrev> *consegui
<_4_7_3_> <notrev> isso aconteceu comigo mesmo sem eu ter instalado o gnome3. resetei a barra.
<_4_7_3_> <notrev> se bem que o seu problema pode ser porque a shell ainda está em desenvolvimento, por isso pode dar bugs na instalação.
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-08
<megalinux> oi
<OliverDiCastro> Boa noiteee!! Galeraaa!!!
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> olá pessoal, to com um problema aki
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> alguem pode me ajudar
<Nabucodonosor> diga seu problema
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> não consigo me logar como root, diz falha de autenticação
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> coloco minha senha e nada
<_4_7_3_> <Rodrigo-RJ-MB> seu sistema é ubuntu?
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> sim 10.10
<_4_7_3_> <Rodrigo-RJ-MB> acho que isso pode resolver http://www.lednerd.com/2007/09/27/como-recuperar-senha-no-ubuntu/
<_4_7_3_> www.google.com
<_4_7_3_> Bos sorte!^^
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> valeu
<OliverDiCastro> Galeraaa!! Tem alguém aqui que pode me da um suporte!?? Acho que vocês lembram de mim, sou o cara com problema no áudio..
<gean> parece simples minha duvida, mas meu teclado nao esta mais acentuando ja tentei diversas configuracoes e nada deu certo
<gean> parece simples minha duvida, mas meu teclado nao esta mais acentuando ja tentei diversas configuracoes e nada deu certo
<D3l3t3> gean,  Já mexeu em ... Sistema-> Preferências-> Teclado ?
<gean> D3IDT3. tentei todas as configuraçoes, pesquisei na internet mas ate agora nada
<gean> D3I3T3. poderia me informar qual o modelo de teclado  e a disposicao estao instalados no seu computador, talvez de certo
<OliverDiCastro> Pessoal.. Alguém sabe como funciona o sistema de suporte do linux aqui no Brasil?
<D3l3t3> gean, Modelo do teclado está assim: PC (intl) Genérico de 105 teclas.
<D3l3t3> gean,  Não precisei mudar nada, reconheceu de primeira. Você o teclado de note?
<gean> D3I3T3. sim e de note
<gean> D3I3T3. estava funcionando normal, nao sei o q aconteceu de uns dias pra ca nao funciona mais a acentuacao
<D3l3t3> gean,  Vixi cara. Não tenho ideia então. :s
<gean> D3I3T3. blz vou quebrar a cabeca mais um pouco
<D3l3t3> gean, Futuca aí, tenta atualizar o sistema. :S
<OliverDiCastro> Pessoal, to com um problema no meu computador e preciso de suporte pago... de preferência que seja de São Paulo - Capital
<naufragoweb> Noticia: Skype lança nova versão do Skype para Linux
<naufragoweb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/new-skype-beta-for-linux-improves-call-quality-adds-skype-access/
<_4_7_3_> <OliverDiCastro> tenta isso! http://www.linuxnewmedia.com.br/images/uploads/pdf_aberto/LM07_ubuntu.pdf
<Kurumin_six> naufragoweb, boa noite.
<Kurumin_six> naufragoweb, essa já tem dias... :p
<naufragoweb> pois é.... boas novas!
<Kurumin_six> naufragoweb, isso vai ser importante mesmo quando for de codigo aberto, mas pelo menos eles não se esuqeceram do GNU/Linux! Já é alguma coisa. ;)
<naufragoweb> pois é... eu achei que não sairia mais nenhuma versão do Skype pra linux.... realmente, fiquei muito surpreso
<naufragoweb> acho que estão notando que não estamos mortos
<fabiodmf> Ola galera!
<fabiodmf> alguem usando o novo ubuntu no netbook acer emachine e250
<OliverDiCastro> _4_7_3_ - vlw!! Ja to lendo..
<fabiodmf> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<fabiodmf> quero fazer parte do ubuntu BR é colaborar para o desenvolvimento do sistema
<Guest75939> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<fabiodmf> sou usuário ubuntu desktop e debian pra servidor
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<fabiodmf> !ping
<OliverDiCastro>  Pessoal!! Existe outro navegador sem ser Mozilla pra usar no Ubuntu?
<Kurumin_six> OliverDiCastro, varios!
<OliverDiCastro> Me diz um bom!!
<Kurumin_six> OliverDiCastro, Chome, Chromium, Opera
<Kurumin_six> *Chrome
<OliverDiCastro> hummm...!! Legal.. vou baixar... ele funciona bem aqui!?
<Kurumin_six> OliverDiCastro, aqui aonde...?!
<OliverDiCastro> no ubuntu!
<Kurumin_six> eu uso o MOzilla e o Chromium e não reclamo não.
<OliverDiCastro> legal.. é só baixar no site do google né?
<Kurumin_six> baixa pra usa arquitetura e clica duas vezes ou pega no repo o Chormium
<Kurumin_six> *Chromium
<_4_7_3_> <OliverDiCastro> depende do seu nível de usuário linux
<OliverDiCastro> certo... mais o crome funciona no ubuntu 10.10?
<Kurumin_six> sim!
<OliverDiCastro> certo.. e da pra baixar pelo site do google?
<Kurumin_six> sim
<Kurumin_six> ou vc faz outra coisa que é mais complicada...
<OliverDiCastro> legal brother!! vlw!! vo baixar la..
<OliverDiCastro> o q?
<Kurumin_six> pera ai....
<Kurumin_six> OliverDiCastro, http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2536
<Kurumin_six> OliverDiCastro, já que vc é novo, toma logo tudo ai... http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2139
<OliverDiCastro> já baixei!! o chrome pelo site.. mais vlw!!
<OliverDiCastro> legal!! Vo lê.. vai me ajudar muito!!
<OliverDiCastro> Kurumin_six, Já instalei o Chrome!! Ta muito legal!! vlw!!
<ZNC> fui informada pelo ederu q quem tiver problemas com a SIS no ubuntu 11 pode seguir as mesmas dicas do 10.10 q funciona tambem
<Geowany1> ...
<ZNC> Kurumin_six, pedi para sair do estagio, e mmm pediram para ficar, e vou ganhar mais :-)
<ZNC> Geowany1 so para repassar para novas pessoas q digitar no google achar o trecho e nao perder tempo
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<OliverDiCastro> vlw galera!! vlw pela força!! to indo nessa!! boa noiteeee!!!
<blackbox> Tem alguém ai?
<sandrossv> não
<blackbox> q bom :D
<rittonnnn> Pode me dar uma ajudinha?
<sandrossv> depende
<rittonnnn> to com problema pra abrir o ssh pra uso externo..
<sandrossv> detalhes
<rittonnnn> ja abri a porta no roteador, ja joguei até meu ip no DMZ host do roteador
<rittonnnn> e nada de ngn conseguir entrar no ssh
<rittonnnn> ja ta rodando até em porta alta como o 2222
<rittonnnn> e nada
<sandrossv> Algum erro ?
<rittonnnn> Connection Refused
<rittonnnn> ssh: connect to host IP port 2222: Connection refused
<rittonnnn> agora se eu tento conectar pelo 127.0.0.1 ou pelo meu ip de rede, vai
<rittonnnn> o problema todo é com meu IP externo
<sandrossv> quenta ae
<sandrossv> vo tenta ajuda, mas tenho q dize q nunca usei esse negocio
<rittonnnn> ok
<sandrossv> rittonnnn: me mostra o arquivo de configuração do teu ssh
<sandrossv> poe num pastebin da vida
<rittonnnn> perai
<rittonnnn> http://pastebin.com/1YiHE5Xs
<sandrossv> rittonnnn: mas o /etc/hosts.allow e /etc/hosts.deny
<rittonnnn> ?
<sandrossv> rittonnnn: manda**
<sandrossv> malz
<rittonnnn> esse nao eh o problema
<rittonnnn> acabei de constatar q o problema nao eh no meu ssh
<sandrossv> ?
<rittonnnn> e sim no meu roteador
<sandrossv> hmmm
<rittonnnn> meu roteador q nao ta liberando
<sandrossv> qual é o roteador ?
<rittonnnn> dlink wbr 2310
<rittonnnn> amanha vou ver se testo com outro roteador
<rittonnnn> pq se for o caso, acho q eh meu router q ta com problema e nao ta passando dado
<rittonnnn> mas deixa
<rittonnnn> amanha eu testo
<rittonnnn> preciso durmir
<rittonnnn> boa noite
<rittonnnn> e obrigado por tentar me ajudar :D
<sandrossv> rittonnnn: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/WBR-2310/SSH.htm
<rittonnnn> ja fiz isso
<rittonnnn> ja fiz de tudo
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> ja abriu a porta no modem tbm ?
<rittonnnn> no modem nao
<rittonnnn> abri no roteador
<sandrossv> ?
<rittonnnn> boa
<rittonnnn> deixa eu ver
<rittonnnn> perai
<sandrossv> Mas tu não quer q outra pessoa acesse de fora ?
<rittonnnn> s
<sandrossv> então
<sandrossv> tem q abrir no modem tbm
<sandrossv> rittonnnn: qual p e o modem ?
<sandrossv> quel é*
<sandrossv> qual*
<rittonnnn> hm
<rittonnnn> motorola sbv 5122
<sandrossv> aquele site é só pra router
<sandrossv> :/
<rittonnnn> =\
<rittonnnn> e o site do modem nao da pra abrir porta
<rittonnnn> correndo o risco de travar meu roteador
<rittonnnn> vou atualizar o firmware
<sandrossv> como não da ?
<sandrossv> tem certeza ?
<rittonnnn> absoluta
<freedom_linux> beleza
<freedom_linux> boa noite
<freedom_linux> alguém aqui usando netbuntu?
<rittonnnn> axo q consegui
<rittonnnn> travar meu roteador
<rittonnnn> ahuhuahua
<blackbox_> haha
<blackbox_> sabe oq eu consegui fazer?
<rittonnn> sandrossv, transformei meu wbr 2310 firmware 1.05 em um di-624 firmware 4.03
<sandrossv> rittonnn: deu certo ?
<rittonnnn> nao adiantou mt nao
<rittonnnn> hauhuahua
<rittonnnn> cansei
<rittonnnn> fui
<djunho> hey
<djunho> some one here knew about C ?
<djunho> know
<mvcirino> Boa notícia - ao menos para mim. Ubuntu 11.04 virá com o Gnome 2 como padrão. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTMwMg
<ruiserra> Boas alguem disponivel para uma ajuda?
<mvcirino> Se eu souber ... pode falar
<ruiserra> como e que eu defino a rede wireless para acesso a internet e o eth0 para outra rede distinta
<ruiserra> neste momento o eth0 tem mais prioridade que o wlan0
<mvcirino> Não entendi, mas configurar ip manual na eth0 não resolveria ?
<ruiserra> nao, mas ligo o cabo fico sem net por wireless
<mvcirino> Deve ser por conflito de gateway, dns, etc
<mvcirino> configura na mão que deve funcionar.
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> bom dia pessoal
<mvcirino> dia
<Marcelinho> bom dia ubunteros...
<Marcelinho> vim aqui pra perguntar pra vcs q sao os mais entendem..
<Marcelinho> o IE 9 vai mesmo ser padrao no futuro do ubuntu????
<MenDigo> Dia todos
<Marcelinho> outra duvida...será q alguem arrisca um palpite, o computador da minha mae liga, mas nao dá o bip da bios...ele fica ligado nao acontece nada
<Marcelinho> ta com o ubuntu instalado
<Marcelinho> será q placa mae foi pro pau? será q é só a bateria da placa mae? ou será outra coisa?
<Marcelinho> ninguem arrisca um palpite???
<Marcelinho> lborba tu tem um palpite?
<Marcelinho> Andre_Gondim tem um palpite?
<MenDigo> ALguem ai pode me da um help? Eu baixei o anjuta so que qndo do #include <sys/socket.h> ele da erro fala q o WinSock.h nao foi localizado e nao tem... alguem sabe q pacote eu acho isso? ql pacote instala pra ter a winsock.h?
<Ursinha> Marcelinho, depende do numero de apitos que a placa dá
<Marcelinho> obrigado Ursinha, mas assim..nao da apito..
<Ursinha> vc precisa procurar na internet pq existe um padrão do numero de apitos e o que significa
<Marcelinho> Nao dá nenhum apito...o pc liga...fica ligado...mas NAO APITA
<Ursinha> Marcelinho, vc sabe se o monitor está funcionando?
<MenDigo> Marcelinhohttp://www.boadica.com.br/dica/165/entenda-os-bips-da-sua-bios
<Marcelinho> se fosse ficar apitando poderia ser memoria..se fosse um apito longo e parar..poderia ser um hardware sem funcionar..ou colocado num pci express errado...num slot errado
<MenDigo> [Marcelinho]: http://www.boadica.com.br/dica/165/entenda-os-bips-da-sua-bios =]
<Marcelinho> mas nesse caso...fica ligando..como se estivesse funcionando mas nao acontece nada...nem o monitor liga
<Marcelinho> to temendo q seja problema com a placa mae
<Marcelinho> Ursinha, sim o monitor esta funcionando perfeitamente
<Marcelinho> nao é o monitor
<Marcelinho> poderia ser o video onboard da placa mae...mas daí eu ja diria q pode ser um problema na placa mae como um todo---e q por isso ...ta parando de funcionar
<Marcelinho> é q nao queria comprar uma placa mae...assim..no escuro
<Marcelinho> a fonte é boazinha
<Marcelinho> 550 real
<Pernilongo> oi
<Marcelinho> oi
<Pernilongo> alguem me ajuda a compatrilha ruma pasta
<Marcelinho> eu num sei fazer isso
<Pernilongo> preciso acesasr uma pasta aqui pelo outro pc na maquina
<Pernilongo> *na rede
<Marcelinho> ele acha automaticamente rede
<Marcelinho> se for windows
<Pernilongo> ele acha mas nao consigo abrir
<Marcelinho> hmm
<Marcelinho> colocou senha e nao deu?
<Marcelinho> porq no meu trampo...ele acha..eu coloco senha e acesso normalmente
<Marcelinho> preciso ir...abraço a todos
<MenDigo> Alguem ai q programe C pdoe me da uma ajuda? So quero saber ql pacote instalo pra pode usar o socket.h e WinSock.h pq ele fala q nao encontrou qndo vou compilar!.. se alguem souber por favor agradeço se me ajudar! =/
<clmnt-jr> MenDigo, não programo em C, mas creio que a biblioteca WinSock seja do Windows não?
<MenDigo> [clmnt-jr]: entao... eu tb acho isso so que a classe socket.h da um include dela
<MenDigo> e ai ele nao acha
<MenDigo> eu baixei ela e joguei nas msm pastas que a socket.h
<MenDigo> msm assim ele da erro =x
<MenDigo> por isso achei que fosse algum pacote especifico
<MenDigo> que tivesse toda biblioteca socket.h com winsock.h
<MenDigo> mais como eu nao sei to começando agora com C nao tenho ideia por isso perguntei aki ^^
<MenDigo> no canal de C ninguem responde =x
<clmnt-jr> a biblioteca socket já veio coma a biblioteca padrão do C ou você baixou de algum lugar?
<MenDigo> [clmnt-jr]: entao eu baixei o gcc g++ anjuta e vi q la tem o socket.h ja so que da erro
<MenDigo> tentei baixar da net e da msm erro
<MenDigo> ai nao sei qual o problema =/
<MenDigo> http://code.firefox.comoj.com/281
<clmnt-jr> não faz nenhuma referencia a biblioteca winsock nesse codigo q vc passou
<mindgio> \join irc.rizon.net 6669
<gdar> hello all
<gdar> EduardeCalibal: =]
<gdar> alguem pode tirar um duvida boba
<gdar> to querendo renomear um arquivo no terminal... o nome dele está "Fotos dezembro" - 2010
<gdar> o " num é reconhecido como faço ?
<gdar> =[
<MarconM> gdar: tentou o comando name
<MarconM> é soh renomear voce quer
<gdar> é
<MarconM> gdar: cara .... google neh veio
<MarconM> gdar: comando voce acha tudo no google ... antes de perguntar voce tem que pesquisar antes
<gdar> MarconM: já rodei só achei sobre charset
<gdar> =/
<MarconM> voce esta usando ubuntu
<gdar> MarconM: desculpa.
<MarconM> gdar: voce esta usando qual distro
<MarconM> Ubuntu msm neh
<gdar> MarconM: ubuntu server 8.04.4
<MarconM> gdar: se voce nao tiver permissao para alterar o arquivo
<MarconM> vai ter q fazer isso como root
<MarconM> mas pelo nome da pasta
<gdar> MarconM: estou como root
<MarconM> sei
<gdar> falei que era duvida boba
<MarconM> gdar: voce usa le como desktop
<MarconM> ubuntu server
<gdar> nunca passei por isso de alguem dos infernos coloca " no inicio do nome de um arquivo
<MarconM> kkkkk
<mvcirino> No terminal, tem que colocar \ no lugar de espaçõ. Ex: Fotos\ Dezembro
<MarconM> gdar: voce usa o ubuntu server como desktop
<gdar> MarconM: como server
<MarconM> mvcirino: é soh ele usar o Tab para autocompletar
<MarconM> é mais facul
<MarconM> aeuhauehuea
<gdar> mvcirino: mas, não funciona.. por causa do bendito "
<mvcirino> Agora que vi.. Tem a "
<gdar> mvcirino: não auto completa
<MarconM> gdar: nao
<gdar> autocompleta**
<MarconM> gdar: vou abrir um maquina virtual aqui
<gdar> digita mv "Fotos+Tab e acontece nada
<MarconM> gdar: voce quer mover ela de lugar ou apensar trocar o nome
<gdar> trocar o nome
<gdar> por que está dando erro na hora de fazer o backup
<gdar> estou passando todo o backup para o servidor novo "Dell PowerEdge T710" :D
<MarconM> como voce esta copiando
<MarconM> pasta por pasta
<MarconM> gdar:
<gdar> MarconM: usando o cp
<gdar> MarconM: mas estou achando que vou usar o tar e despois descomprimir
<gdar> MarconM: pasta publico, onde todo mané coloca arquivos e windows user gosta de complicar colocando caracter invalido no arquivos
<gdar> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<gdar> :D
<MarconM> gdar: auehauehauehueah
<MarconM> gdar: tenta usar assim
<MarconM> entra dentro da pasta q voce quer ....
<MarconM> q tem essa pasta xata ae
<MarconM> e faz assim
<MarconM> cp -R *.*
<gdar> hummm
<gdar> e o que faz isso memso?
<gdar> =]
<MarconM> o -R ele copia diretorios
<MarconM> o *.* ele copia todas extenções
<gdar> certo isso eu sei
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> efim
<gdar> efim o arquivo " será que vai
<gdar> kkkkkkkkkk
<gdar> bom... vejamos
<gdar> :D
<gdar> MarconM: maldito não foi
<gdar> ignorado
<gdar> =]
<gustavoldj> bomdia
<gustavoldj> comecei faz pouco tempo a usar o linux
<MarconM> gdar:
<MarconM> foi
<MarconM> gdar: pelo jeito na odeu certo neh
<gustavoldj> e estou tendo problema com acentuação ao abrir meus arquivos no eclipse
<gustavoldj> alguem ja passou por isso ou tem alguma dica ??
<MarconM> gustavoldj: ja tentou google
<MarconM> gdar: ta ae
<gustavoldj> sim claro
<gdar> ya
<gdar> gustavoldj: codificacao iso para uft tentou?
<MarconM> gdar: deu certo o comando
<gdar> MarconM: nam
<MarconM> =/
<gustavoldj> somente se eu baixalos e mudar sua codificação
<gustavoldj> mais são muitos arquivos
<gustavoldj> queria saber se a um outro meio
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Vc sabe qual distribuição escolher???http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<mibis> e ae galera
<mibis> uma duvida
<mibis> na opção sistema nao esta aparecendo janela de inicio de sessão
<mibis> oque faço para trocar o tema de abertura e login do ubuntu
<mvcirino> mibis, você pode instalar o gdm2setup - http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,58161.0.html
<mibis> checando
<sandrossv> mibis: ve se tu tem esse arquivo /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<mibis> estou fazendo as modificações primeiras
<sandrossv> ?
<mibis> realmente nao tinha feito ainda
<mibis> sera nescessario reiniciar o pc para ter funcionamento? no site nao fala
<sandrossv> mibis: instalou o gdm2setup ?
<mibis> mvcirno, bom ja baixei atualizou agora vou ver se rolo
<mibis> sim
<sandrossv> tinha um jeito sem precisar instalar nada
<sandrossv> mas ta blz
<sandrossv> acho q não precisa reiniciar
<sandrossv> do desloga
<mibis> sandrossv, bom vou ver se apareceu
<sandrossv> só*
<mibis> instala eu instalei
<mibis> porem escolhi a imagem que baixei
<mibis> e dei enter
<mibis> mas parou
<mibis> nao sai daquilo
<mibis> nem pra frente neem pra traz
<sandrossv> oO
<sandrossv> desinstala isso
<mibis> vixi kkkk
<mibis> pronto destravo
<mibis> mas sei la se deu algum resultado
<mibis> acho que so reiniciando mesmo
<mibis> bom seja o que Deus quise la vou
<mibis> vlw galera caso eu nao volte é porque causei o maior bug no sistema que era possivel
<mibis> ou
<mibis> fui dormir
<mibis> estou com sono
<mibis> kkkkkkkk
<mibis> tem mais vlw a todos
<Underall> Ursinha-lunch: \o
<mibis> meu amigos
<mibis> oia eu denovo
<mibis> kkkkkkkk
<mibis> tipo o programinha nao funfo legal
<Underall> ql?
<mibis>  gdm2setup
<mibis> mas agora o legal que no login preciso estar confirmando o usuario escrevendo
<mibis> antes era so por senha
<mibis> e sumiu a imagem que ficava junto janela de login
<mibis> tem algum outor procedimento para qual eu possa aplica um tema na tela login?
<mibis> eu estava no site da linux e tem muitos temas legais la
<sandrossv> mibis:
<sandrossv> mibis: cp `locate gnome-appearance-properties.desktop` /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/
<sandrossv> como root
<sandrossv> mibis: ta ai ?
<mibis> estou lendo
<mibis> oq escreveu
<mibis> posso ja execultar isso
<mibis> vc colocou aspas
<mibis> devo atribuir tmbm
<mibis> ?
<sandrossv> só copia e cola
<mibis> nao foi possivel criar arquivo comum
<sandrossv> roda só locate gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<mibis> certo
<mibis> e agora
<sandrossv> o q retornou ?
<mibis> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$ locate gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<mibis> /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<mibis> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$
<mibis> isso ai
<sandrossv> ahh
<mibis> hum?
<sandrossv> é q tu tem q rodar como root
<mibis> pera
<sandrossv> mibis: sudo cp `locate gnome-appearance-properties.desktop` /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/
<ffr76> Sabe qual distribuição escolher??http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<sandrossv> ou su -c "cp `locate gnome-appearance-properties.desktop` /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/"
<mibis> esta como root
<mibis> e agora
<sandrossv> rodou o comando ?
<mibis> sim
<mibis> pedio senha
<sandrossv> sim
<mibis> esta assim agora
<mibis> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$
<sandrossv> roda locate gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<mibis> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$  locate gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<mibis> /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<mibis> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$
<mibis> nao voltou mais nada so completou a linha
<mibis> e esta de novo em desktop
<Oliver_di_Castro> Boa tarde pessoal!!
<mibis> deveria ter execultado alguma coisa?
<sandrossv> mibis: desloga
<mibis> hummm
<Rodrigoo> Boa tarde
<Oliver_di_Castro> Galera.. me diz uma coisa! O msn funciona aqui no ubuntu!?
<sandrossv> Oliver_di_Castro: como assim ?
<mibis> oliver pegao amsn foi o melhor que ja testei
<Oliver_di_Castro> ou... existe algum programa que é parecido? E consegue baixar meus contatos do msn..?
<Oliver_di_Castro> amsn?
<mibis> aplicativos , central de programas ubuntu e escreve amsn no busca
<Oliver_di_Castro> blz.. vou instalar..
<Oliver_di_Castro> vlw!
<mibis> isso eu tenho aqui é o melhor que testei
<mibis> sandrossv: deslogar do sistema?
<Rodrigoo> Oliver_di_Castro, tenta o Emesene também
<Rodrigoo> É muito bom
<mibis> pts rapaz oia a hoa
<mibis> tenho q ir trabalhar
<mibis> mais tarde ue volto
<mibis> muito obrigado pela ajuda gente
<mibis> abraço temais
<sandrossv> Oliver_di_Castro: eu gosto do pidgin
<Oliver_di_Castro> legal cara.. bom... agora to baixando o amsn.. vou testar ele... qualquer coisa baixo o pidgin
<sandrossv> Se eu não me engano pidgin ja vem no ubuntu
<Oliver_di_Castro> então... é que o meu é o ubuntu studio
<Oliver_di_Castro> mais ja baixei e instalei, vou testar agora
<web_knows> hi
<sandrossv> h
<sandrossv> hi
<Underall> http://miud.in/E9P
<Oliver_di_Castro> ixi.. o amsn ta dando problema... o pessoal da minha lista do msn não responde... parece que as mensagens não chegam
<tsnovo> olá pessoal
<tsnovo> quero saber como colocar dados no celular no ubuntu,meu celular é daqueles que instala programa
<GNOME_III> tsnovo, esolhe a opção de deixar ele como um pen driver...
<tsnovo> como faço isso?
<GNOME_III> tsnovo, no meu o nome da opção é mass storage
<GNOME_III> tsnovo, tá lá em conexões do pc
<tsnovo> preferencias?
<GNOME_III> em settings...
<GNOME_III> issos ai...
<GNOME_III> o meu tá em ingles...
<tsnovo> preferencias de transmissão?
<GNOME_III> lá tem a opção de escolher o programa do seu celular ou mass storage ai ele vai funcionar com um pen driver normal...
<GNOME_III> tsnovo, pc connections
<GNOME_III> no meu!
<tsnovo> depois que escolhe aparecem que abas?
<GNOME_III> no meu nenhuma, lsó que quantdo espeto no usb o sistema reconhece as pastas de musica e as outras...
<GNOME_III> imagem...
<GNOME_III> tals, tals...
<GNOME_III> o nome da opção no meu é mass storage pois tá em ingles...
<GNOME_III> qual o seu modelo...?!
<tsnovo> tem um aqui que é preferencias de transmissão será que é esse?
<GNOME_III> o meu é um Sansumg
<GNOME_III> não, no meu não tem nada a ver com transmissão não...
<tsnovo> olha vou em sistema
<tsnovo> depois em preferencias
<GNOME_III> qual o seu modelo...?!
<tsnovo> nokia
<GNOME_III> vai aonde tem a opção pra escolher o nome do programa que faz ele se comunicar com o pc e autera pra segunda opção se tiver!
<GNOME_III> assim que faço no meu!
<tsnovo> é que quando conecto não aparece nada
<tsnovo> quando se tem o programa instalado
<tsnovo> você gerencia pelo programa
<GNOME_III> mas os principais modelos ed hoje em dia vem com uma opção pra deixar o aparelho parecido com um pen driver, dai não precisa de programa pra acessar as pastas de musica, imagens etc...
<GNOME_III> o meu é asssim!
<tsnovo> é eu
<tsnovo> sei
<tsnovo> rsrs
<ffr76> Sabe qual distribuição escolher??http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<Oliver_di_Castro> Pessoal, o amsn não ta rolando... meus contatos não recebem as mensagens... eu recebo, mais meus contatos não recebem... sera que é pq meu ubunto é novo e eu ainda não configurei nada.?
<bino> boa tarde
<bino> pessoal, qual programa eu gravo mp3 (com mas de 30 músicas), pois no brasero não estou conseguindo e não encontro
<bino> ????
<Nilodanx5> http://idgnow.uol.com.br/mercado/2011/04/07/brigar-com-microsoft-e-chutar-cachorro-morto-diz-diretor-da-linux-foundation/
<_4_7_3_> LOL AMIGOS! e boa tarde.
<mibis_> ola galera e ae tudo bom eu de volta para agora sim quero muda a interface e o desenho da tela inicial onde aparece o login
<mibis_> eu baixei um tema no sitemas nao entendi como vou add ele
<tania> Boa noite td mundo :)
<dtcrshr> o/
<tania> Galera, eu consegui fuder com a bagaça aqui .... (desculpa o termo)
<tania> kkkk
<tania> noob é foda kk
<dtcrshr> nada, foda é chefe
<tania> assim, fui testar o KDE, via tutorial, com certeza eu nao fiz certo... agora o trem  não faz login \o/
<tania> rsrsrs
<Guest18810> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<tania> ai ai.... jpa volto
<tania> já
<px2z0088> boa notie
<px2z0088> alguem ai poderia me dar uma dica de uma interface amigavel e veloz para ubuntu , sempre usei gnome
<px2z0088> xubuntu
<peregrinator_six> px2z0088, já usou o Lubuntu...?!
<peregrinator_six> px2z0088, boa noite.
<px2z0088> não ,
<px2z0088> lubuntu ?
<px2z0088> vc ja usou
<px2z0088> vc ja usou peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> px2z0088, já usei o Slitax que vem com o LXDE
<mvcirino> Eu instalei o Mint com lxde ( o mesmo que o lubuntu) num Athlon 2000+ com 768 de RAm e me surpreendeu
<peregrinator_six> que é a mesma interfece do Lubuntu!
<peregrinator_six> mvcirino, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> mvcirino, também recomendaria a ele o Linux mint LXDE
<mvcirino> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> :D
<mvcirino> Ficou muito bom mesmo. instalei o LibreOffice nele e ficou ótimo
<px2z0088> será que rodaria legal em um notebook celeron M430
<px2z0088> positivo mobile v53
<peregrinator_six> tenta é live!
<peregrinator_six> baixa e veja!
<px2z0088> ok
<mvcirino> Tá rodando num Atlhon XP 2000+. Este meu processador tem quase 10 anos, então num Celeron vai ficar show
<px2z0088> obrigado pessoal pela dica
<px2z0088> sou beto
<alanteixeira> boa noite pessoal
<peregrinator_six> l ano site do projeto tem a especificação tecnica!
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: eae meu primo!!!!!
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, diz lá!
<mvcirino> Vou preparar a mochila. Amanhã pogo o bumba rumo à SP as 4h30 para a Flisol :P T+
<alanteixeira> Kurumin_siX: e o novo Debian rpz?
<Kurumin_siX> naufragoweb, <mvcirino> Vou preparar a mochila. Amanhã pogo o bumba rumo à SP as 4h30 para a Flisol :P T+
<Kurumin_siX> naufragoweb, viu ai rapa...?!
<tania> I back
<tania> Alguém ficou comovido com o meu problema e sabe de algo que eu possa fazer? Pensei em usar um LiveCd
<Ricardo__> Kurumin_siX, alguma distro ja com gnome 3?
<Ricardo__> agpra vao ser briga de foice quem lanca antes hehehea
<Ricardo__> mesmo bugadao vai ser fight
<Kurumin_siX> Ricardo__, http://www.tiagohillebrandt.eti.br/blog/2011/04/ubuntu-11-04-podera-vir-com-o-ambiente-classico-por-padrao/
<Ricardo__> que palhaçada hein
<Ricardo__> toda onda babando ovo de unity pra vir de gnome 2
<Kurumin_siX> to fora man, desde o ano passado... :s
<Ricardo__> imagina briga ano q vem
<Ricardo__> pra ver quem vai vir de gnome 3 antes
<Kurumin_siX> Ricardo__, o Mandriva 2011 vai vir com o GNOME 3 rapaz.
<Ricardo__> hm
<ZNC> :-D boa noite
<Ricardo__> debian forever agora so gosto de ficar vendo as novidades de outras distros
<Kurumin_siX> Boa noite.
<Ricardo__> no max um teste em maquina virtual
<ZNC> alguem ja viu um ubuntu lite? menor possivel?
<Kurumin_siX> Ricardo__, aqui tá quase pra LMDE forever! :D Mais bonito do que o Ubuntu e mais leve de gasto do hardware! ;)
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, qual o tamanho dele...?!
<ZNC> Kurumin_siX, entao estou procurando um ja pronto
<ZNC> se nao tiver vou remover tudo que der
<ZNC> :)
<Kurumin_siX> ah...
<Kurumin_siX> pesnei que tava falando de um já pronto...
<ZNC> Kurumin_siX, desculpe se disse a frase errada :S
<ZNC> to com o ubuntu no pendrive mas esta gordinho
<ZNC> existe muita coisa q nem precisa para o lite, ls cp etc, alguem sabe como remover os pacotes mas sem dar problemas?
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, tem uma dica lá no br-linux de deixar o ubuntu do seu jeito instalando ele do zero, magrinho, mas não sei aonde tá não, tenta procurar lá, vc vai ter que buscar muito, não lembro o mesmo, acho que 2 ou 3 meses atras...
<ZNC> Kurumin_siX, epa, vlw vou varrer o site a procura
<ZNC> ops ¬¬ sem navegador ahuahauahu
<ZNC> Kurumin_siX, dial up ou banda larga? qual delas vc esta?
<ZNC> pode pegar o link direto do Opera? :S
<Kurumin_siX> dial up...
<ZNC> mmm, sem problemas
<dtcrshr> galera, to com um pc em casa com xp + ubuntu no dual boot. o xp ta zuado e antes de formatar queria fazer o update pro 7. se eu instalar o 7 por cima do xp obviamente vou perder o grub, comofaz pra recuperar denovo depois pra rolar o ubuntu?
<ZNC> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<ZNC> ubottu-br,
<Ricardo__> so restaurar o grub 2
<Ricardo__> depois
<Ricardo__> tem n maneiras
<Ricardo__> de fazer
<Ricardo__> so googlear
<Kurumin_siX> dtcrshr, http://www.mundolunga.com/2011/04/recuperar-o-grub-apos-instalacao-do.html
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=53492.0
<ZNC> Kurumin_siX, ainda sem navegador
<ZNC> estou apenas com xchat ^^
<Kurumin_siX> ?
<ZNC> e estou removendo dezenas de pacotes
<ZNC> firefox
<ZNC> O programa 'firefox' não está instalado no momento.  Você pode instalá-lo digitando:
<ZNC> rsrs
<ZNC> Kurumin_siX, mas seria pelo netinstall?
<ZNC> acho q sim ne?
<Kurumin_siX> não lembro...
<Kurumin_siX> :S
<Kurumin_siX> mas creio que é pela net sim...
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> ah entao deve ser sim
<ZNC> vou remover os pacotes, vai dar certo
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, da pra acessar ai...?!
<Kurumin_siX> achei alguma coisa...
<ZNC> Kurumin_siX, ainda nao add o repo do opera para instalar (a tania passou o repo ^^)
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-09
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> lanço uma curiosidade aos colegas do canal
<tania> Boa noite :) MarceloVaz
<MarceloVaz> ambiente com squid transparente + modem adsl roteado
<MarceloVaz> = msn caindo frequentemente
<MarceloVaz> somente o msn, resto tudo ok... ja tentei baixar o MTU, amenizou um pouco porem nao resolveu
<MarceloVaz> tudo ok com a conexão
<MarceloVaz> começo a desconfiar do modem, talvez por excesso de conexões derrube o msn
<MarceloVaz> mas n ocorre parada do http, ou qualquer ou protocolo
<MarceloVaz> somente no messenger mesmo
<MarceloVaz> se alguem ja passou por alguma experiencia parecida, fala algo ai =D
<MarceloVaz> oi tania, blz?
<tania> opa :)
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, seu MTU esta em quantos?
<ZNC> 1400? 1492?
<MarceloVaz> estava em 1492
<MarceloVaz> caindo direto, tipo 5 em 5 minutos
<MarceloVaz> baixei pra 1300, amenizou legal
<MarceloVaz> mas não resolveu
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, vc ja tem a resposta ne?
<ZNC> se com 1492 caia muito baixou caiu menos
<naufragoweb> MarceloVaz: que modem voce está usando???
<MarceloVaz> naufragoweb testei com 2 modems, LG LNAR1000 e Dlink 500B
<MarceloVaz> ambos os mesmos sintomas
<naufragoweb> Dlink 500 B tem esse problema mesmo... experiencia propria
<MarceloVaz> ZNC baixei mais o MTU, por algumas horas, n surtiu efeito
<ZNC> MarceloVaz mmm estranho
<MarceloVaz> são 25 estações mais ou menos
<ZNC> MarceloVaz qual sistema operacional e qual aplicativo para msn esta usando?
<naufragoweb> troquei por um Huawei 880T.... nunca mais tive esses problemas
<MarceloVaz> acho q tá dando muito pau no modem... eles n estão aguentando
<naufragoweb> ops... 880 MT
<MarceloVaz> ZNC windows, messenger mesmo
<naufragoweb> outra marca boa é o D-Link 500 B Generation II
<naufragoweb> um preto e prateado
<naufragoweb> showw
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, srrsrsrsr
<ZNC> sabia
<ZNC> MALDITO WINDOWS
<tania> kkkk
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, virus
<MarceloVaz> no linux tbem cai
<MarceloVaz> no mac tbem
<MarceloVaz> descartada hipotese de virus
<ZNC> MarceloVaz combofix bankerfix malwarebyts e tente novamente
<MarceloVaz> estou louco pra colocar o firewall pra discar em bridge
<ZNC> marcelovaz de pings com byts enorme do seu modem
<MarceloVaz> mas o ambiente tem algumas particularidades q me força a usar roteado, n vou poder mudar isto
<ZNC> veja o diagnostico ve se passa em todos os testes
<MarceloVaz> do modem ?
<MarceloVaz> tudo ok no diag
<ZNC> sim
<ZNC> oem as vez ele fica como failed
<ZNC> e começa a dar zica no nsm
<ZNC> sr
<MarceloVaz> no OAM ?
<MarceloVaz> pior q esta ok
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, sim e obrigada pela correção
<ZNC> :O
<MarceloVaz> unica conclusão q tiro disto, é q o modem n tá aguentando a surra
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, inacreditável
<MarceloVaz> mas tá estranho demais
<ZNC> MarceloVaz desliga e liga so um pc, e tenta
<ZNC> mas so um pc
<ZNC> desliga e liga novamente (claro)
<MarceloVaz> conectado normal
<MarceloVaz> 100%
<MarceloVaz> mas só pra uma maquina n me serve :D
<MarceloVaz> eouiheiuheioeuheoiuheuio
<ZNC> MarceloVaz presta atençao
<ZNC> TESTE
<ZNC> vc sabe bem o que é ne
<ZNC> seu cabeamento como anda?
<MarceloVaz> OK
<naufragoweb> até 5 maquinas esse seu modem aguenta bem... mais que isso ele abre o bico mesmo
<MarceloVaz> switch 3com novo inclusive
<ZNC> (Pessoas sempre sao complicadas *----*)
<MarceloVaz> naufragoweb tenho um lg destes
<MarceloVaz> em outra rede
<MarceloVaz> com 80 estações atras
<MarceloVaz> uso ele em bridge
<MarceloVaz> nunca deu dor de cabeça
<MarceloVaz> =/
<MarceloVaz> o meu problema (acredito) é quando o modem esta roteado
<MarceloVaz> ai dá caca*
<naufragoweb> exatamente
<ZNC> pois é ne e caiu o msn MarceloVaz ?
<naufragoweb> dlink 500b roteado abre o bico facil facil
<MarceloVaz> ZNC com uma maquina somente ?
<MarceloVaz> n entendi a pergunta
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, claro ne :/
<MarceloVaz> com uma maquina
<MarceloVaz> fiquei um sabado inteiro conectado
<MarceloVaz> sem quedas
<ZNC> :-/
<dtcrshr> sussa total
<Kurumin_siX> dtcrshr, conseguiu...?!
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, vc ja sabe  oque fazer ne?
<MarceloVaz> ZNC não sei
<MarceloVaz> :D
<ZNC> ssrr
<dtcrshr> nada, vou fazer isso só domingo
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, cocmpra outro uai
<MarceloVaz> n posso por em bridge
<dtcrshr> lancei aqui pra ouvir "é facil, so caçar no google" pra ficar tranquilo que era mamão
<ZNC> :-P
<Kurumin_siX> dtcrshr, sucesso ai pra vc e que o disgraçado do window$ vá pra o saco...! XD
<MarceloVaz> ZNC vou aplicar regras de QoS
<MarceloVaz> diminuir a rajada http
<MarceloVaz> e ver oq acontece
<ZNC> MarceloVaz nao adianta
<MarceloVaz> talvez resolva
<MarceloVaz> pq é intensa a navegação nesse lugar
<MarceloVaz> rodo um tail no log do squid
<MarceloVaz> n para nunca de rodar
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> tá indo tudo pro modem... só pega um filtro de conteudo e cache antes
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, ccuidado com os produtos que vc agrega em seus serviços, um produto como dlink 500b nao serve nem para rodar em uma casa com 1 pc com o maldito WINDOWS
<MarceloVaz> eu sei kra =)
<MarceloVaz> se isso n resolver, o cliente vai migrar para um link dedicado
 * MarceloVaz espera que não resolva
<ZNC> kakakakak
<MarceloVaz> 8)
<ZNC> agora entendi
<ZNC> rsrs
<MarceloVaz> todo resto do ambiente tá redondo
<MarceloVaz> só falta um bom link agora
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, mas fala para ele q nao a suporte para a infraestrutura da rede dele e precisa renovar toda a rede
<ZNC> srsr
<MarceloVaz> tipo, até o momento
<MarceloVaz> "o meu adsl de 15mb é muito, não preciso de algo melhor, ainda mais custando o dobro"
<MarceloVaz> entende? , só que tem um voip a caminho
<MarceloVaz> hora de partir pra um corporativo
<MarceloVaz> mudando da agua pro vinho
<MarceloVaz> to precisando logar trafego em portas especificas
<MarceloVaz> ja uso o iptraf
<MarceloVaz> só q preciso de algo mais simples pra outras pessoas usarem
<MarceloVaz> e entenderem
<MarceloVaz> tava olhando o ntop, alguem recomenda?
<dtcrshr> Kurumin_siX, na real eu comprei o COH e ele nao ta rolando no xp
<dtcrshr> por bug da relic e DRM, como ia ter q subir o xp dnovo, vo por o 7 por cima
<Kurumin_siX> "COH"...?!
<dtcrshr> so uso pra jogar
<dtcrshr> company of heroes
<dtcrshr> www.companyofherores.com
<Kurumin_siX> um..
<dtcrshr> ops, errei o link, procura ai
<dtcrshr> é da THQ
<Kurumin_siX> ah sim..
<dtcrshr> deve ser mais rapido fazer o update pro 7 que subir a bixeira do ms dnovo do zero
<Kurumin_siX> dtcrshr, de micr$oft eu to liberto...
<Kurumin_siX> quero nem saber, nada justifica eu usar mais isso em casa...
<dtcrshr> nao tenho grana pra um play3, preciso jogar em algum lugar
<Kurumin_siX> precisa...?! 00
<dtcrshr> mas os outros 5 pc de casa ta tranquis
<Kurumin_siX> eu em...
<dtcrshr> o do estudio ta com o kxstudio
<dtcrshr> os outros da agencia com ubuntu / mint
<dtcrshr> so esse que é um dos mais novos, tem vga e etc, eu deixo dual pra poder jogar
<dtcrshr> ninguem é de ferro ne!
<Kurumin_siX> eu já sou o contrario, eu preciso é viver, jogar talvez seja uma opção! :D
<MarceloVaz> eu ainda me divirto com o meu ps2
<MarceloVaz> rodando só no hd agora
<MarceloVaz> e não gastei nenhum centavo mais com vga's e ram's
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Kurumin_siX> Daekdroom, boa noite.
<Kurumin_siX> Daekdroom, http://www.tiagohillebrandt.eti.br/blog/2011/04/ubuntu-11-04-podera-vir-com-o-ambiente-classico-por-padrao/
<Daekdroom> É. Fiquei sabendo.
<Kurumin_siX> :P
<Daekdroom> Tornaria o 11.04 quase idêntico ao 10.10, mas é necessário.
<Daekdroom> Acabei de ver meu compiz gastando 200MB de RAM.
 * Kurumin_siX tá até parecendo funk brasileiro... XD
<Kurumin_siX> 0o
<dtcrshr> cara, play2 so tem jogo de criança, gosto de jogo complexo, infelizmente so tem jogo inteligente no pc
<dtcrshr> ou nesses consoles de playba de 2k
<Kurumin_siX> dtcrshr, rsrsrsrss não sabe o que vc tá falando..
<Kurumin_siX> dtcrshr, a que mais esse consoles novos tem é grafico, muitos deles só tem isso e nada mais.. :S
<dtcrshr> justamente, por isso vou continuar jogando no pc
<dtcrshr> na real nunca fui muito fa de console
<Kurumin_siX> dtcrshr, quero que grafico se dane, se eu quiser grafico legal, compro uma tv 3D LED e mando ver nos filmes em auta resolução! :P
<dtcrshr> faz tempo q nao vejo um filme hein.. deu ate vontade
<dtcrshr> mas tv gigante é coisa de leitão
<dtcrshr> chego em casa, jogo uma partidinha la contra algum desconhecido, 40m 1h to liberado
<MarceloVaz> dtcrshr vou te recomendar um jogo
<Kurumin_siX> se depender de mim a microporca e a sony nunca vao ver o meu dimdim, inda não pago mais de 499 conto num video-game nunca...
<dtcrshr> depois que rolou o scummvm no cel tbm, pra mim ja ta lindo
<tania> psiu....
<MarceloVaz> dtcrshr http://www.ratchetandclank.com/ , e diga se é de criança
<MarceloVaz> :D
<dtcrshr> fiquei triste que nao consigo passar do wack-a-rat no sam & max
<MarceloVaz> 4 meses pra detonar
<MarceloVaz> isso n é pra crianla
<MarceloVaz> criança :D
<dtcrshr> fichinha
<dtcrshr> levei 1 ano pra terminar o simon the sorcerer
<dtcrshr> aheuahue
<dtcrshr> mas tbm nem tinha internet
<dtcrshr> putz, puseram armadura no star fox
<Kurumin_siX> MarceloVaz, nem mario64é game pra criança, mada uma criança colocar as 120 estrelas lá que eu quero ver, não bota mesmo! :P
<MarceloVaz> certo
<dtcrshr> vixe, 6 sao de outra geração
<dtcrshr> aheuahue
<dtcrshr> eu jogava monkey island, simon the sorcerer.. em um EGA
<dtcrshr> meu ultimo console foi um odissey
<Rodrigoo> Ae galera, alguem ae é da região de Campinas ?
<MarceloVaz> das antigas
<MarceloVaz> só gostei do grim fandango e do full full throttle
<dtcrshr> vixe, modernetes
<MarceloVaz> antes disso eu tinha um master system
<MarceloVaz> :D
<dtcrshr> o full throttle me deixou triste com a lucas. comprei ele na fenasoft cheguei em casa e zerei em 2 horas
<dtcrshr> tava acostumado com os adventures treta
<dtcrshr> em conpensasao nessa mesma feira comprei 2 games, o bad mojo e o shivers
<dtcrshr> shivers levei 2 anos pra zerar
<MarceloVaz> sei la, nunca fui muito fã de games de pc
<MarceloVaz> ultimos dois q joguei
<MarceloVaz> foi starcraft e warcraft 3
<MarceloVaz> 8D
<dtcrshr> modernos
<dtcrshr> lembro de sentar com os camarada na frente do pc com um dicionario pra jogar adventure
<dtcrshr> aprendi ingles praticamente com a lucas arts :D
<dtcrshr> hoje a mulecada pega um jogo desses ai 3d que é so ficar apertando botao igual macaco e zera rapidao
<dtcrshr> nem precisa saber da historia e pa
<dtcrshr> god of war alike
<Kurumin_siX> dtcrshr, é disso que to falando rapa..
<Kurumin_siX> sem desafio, só grafico e efetos sonoros...
<dtcrshr> é uai
<Kurumin_siX> *efeitos...
<dtcrshr> apesar que meu camarada tem 2 filhos pequenos, ai ele subiu o psychonauts no pc
<Kurumin_siX> game de verdade igual dos do super nintendo e tal, não vejo mais, tipo nosferatu, super metroid e tals..
<dtcrshr> rolou jogar com joypad e pa, a mulecada pirou mas eu ja fico nos 2d memo
<MarceloVaz> proxima geração de games = graficos e sem diversão
<MarceloVaz> 8D
<tania> :(
<Kurumin_siX> isso sim que eram games federas!
<dtcrshr> po, metroid era TENSO
<MarceloVaz> super metroid
<dtcrshr> tem um q eu instalei no emulador do cel ja to longe
<MarceloVaz> n teve jogo melhor até hoje
<Kurumin_siX> dtcrshr, metrid sem mapa! 00
<dtcrshr> que nao deu tempo de jogar e eu adorava a trilha, o toe jam e earl do mega
<Nintendo_Source> :D
<MarceloVaz> massa
<MarceloVaz> decap atack
<MarceloVaz> ouro no mega
<MarceloVaz> super street fighter no 3DO
<MarceloVaz> em casa, outro q marcou
<MarceloVaz> estraguei o console fazendo torneio com os visinhos
<MarceloVaz> :D
<dtcrshr> entao, mas tipo
<dtcrshr> se voces tiverem paciencia
<Nintendo_Source> não tenho não!
<dtcrshr> baixem os 2 monkey island que saiu o ramake
<Nintendo_Source> pra que...?!
<dtcrshr> procura ai monkey island special edition
<dtcrshr> obras primas, vale a pena
<Nintendo_Source> pra qual aparelho...?!
<dtcrshr> pc
<Nintendo_Source> nada...
<Nintendo_Source> meu pc não é pra games...
<MarceloVaz> o 3d nao joguei
<Nintendo_Source> no maximo emu...
<dtcrshr> os antigos roda no ubuntu dboa, pelo scummvm
<dtcrshr> é levim
<dtcrshr> nao tem 3d e afins
<MarceloVaz> mas o secret of monkey island foi massa
<dtcrshr> secret é o 3
<dtcrshr> o 2 é genial
<dtcrshr> agora tem o tales que é 3d, cagaram no game
<dtcrshr> sei la, 3d pra mim so uns de corrida :D
<MarceloVaz> imagino
<MarceloVaz> o diferencial era o desenho
<dtcrshr> tipo flatout
<dtcrshr> grid
<MarceloVaz> e a trilha
<MarceloVaz> perfeita
<dtcrshr> nossa, obra prima mesmo
<dtcrshr> quando vi o special edition do 1 fiquei emocionado
<Nintendo_Source> marcelo vc disse que o Super metroid é insuperavel, e o que dizer do Ninja Gaiden 1...?! Vira lá sem pegar continue e lhe dou 100 reias! XD
<MarceloVaz> ioeuheouiheieu
<dtcrshr> era um custo descolar o game, subir o dos4gw e tunar os autoexec pra rodar
<dtcrshr> 100 reais é poco
<dtcrshr> e nem tinha musica!
<MarceloVaz> n curto ninja gaiden
<dtcrshr> uns beeps toscos
<Nintendo_Source> NInja Gaiden, quero ver esses video games novos fazerem algo parecido, nunca!
<MarceloVaz> deste tipo curti o shadow dancer
<Nintendo_Source> MarceloVaz, eu entendo, ninja gaiden não é pra qualquer ium mesmo não, só pra os melhores! XD
<Nintendo_Source> por isso terminel os 3!
<Nintendo_Source> :)
<Nintendo_Source> *terminei...
<MarceloVaz> falar em jogo antigo
<MarceloVaz> tá fechando um fliper aqui perto
<Nintendo_Source> já  era isso man...
<MarceloVaz> o cara quer 250,00 na maquina do Outrun
<Nintendo_Source> computador e esses video games acabaram com tudo...
<MarceloVaz> se tivesse onde enfiar em casa eu queria
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> viciado naquele jogo
<MarceloVaz> musica irritante q dói
<Nintendo_Source> tania, o que vc chorou ai...?!
<tania> :)
<tania> aguem me ouviu
<gabriel> não chore tania
<gabriel> ;/
<tania> kkk
<tania> mas num tô, rsrsrsrs
<gabriel> ta rindo isso sim
<gabriel> sexta feira
<gabriel> bera.
<Nintendo_Source> então diz...
<tania> é que uma mulher com cara tristinha chama a atenção dos marmanjos
<tania> kkk
<gabriel> LSAKLASKASLKAS
<Nintendo_Source> ...
<gabriel> OLHE Q SAPECA.
<gabriel> fazendo um docinho
<tania> o seguinte: fui colocar o KDE no lugar do Gnome, pra conhecer
<tania> so que deu merda
<Nintendo_Source> gabriel, já que vc tá disposto assume nego veio..
<Nintendo_Source> tania, nem vou falar nada... :s
<tania> instalei pelo synaptic, KDE full
<gabriel> HAHA ;p
<tania> na hr acusou que tinha dado erro, fechei o synaptic e imaginei que não tinha alterado nd
<tania> falaha minha
<gabriel> q merda deu?
<tania> desliguei o pc e hj qdo fui usar
<tania> uma tela azul estranha
<tania> rsrsrs
<gabriel> "tela azul" ?
<gabriel> TIPO WINDOWS?
<gabriel> oheahoe
<MarceloVaz> o governo da california permite plantação de até 99 pés de maconha por produtor
<tania> nem lembrava mais o que eu tinha feito no dia anterior, ai lembrei..."ahh, o KDE"
<MarceloVaz> LOL
<tania> nop
<tania> a tela de login do KDE
<tania> so que ele não loga
<tania> rsrsrs
<dtcrshr> vixe, é muito, pra mim uns 3 pé ja da sussa
<gabriel> hummmmmm
<tania> então fui tentar por modo texto
<MarceloVaz> go california !!!
<tania> nada
<tania> rsrsrs
<tania> digito usuario+senha ai parece que vai logar, so que informa que precisa atualizar 30 pacotes
<gabriel> hoeahoehoaeho
<tania> e que /bin/bash acesso negado
<tania> ai não loga
<dtcrshr> tania, o vacilo foi parar na metade
<tania> só isso
<tania> então, eu não parei, foi ele
<tania> rsrsrs
<gabriel> tania, vc consegue acesso root
<gabriel> ?
<tania> ele geralmente não me obedece
<MarceloVaz> pomada de maconha, maconha em gotas, doce de maconha
<MarceloVaz> eitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dtcrshr> e se tava instalando alguma coisa ja nos finalmente do kde. depois de instalar outro gerenciador de janelas vc pode escolher no login
<tania> eu falo, ele não escuta
<MarceloVaz> pipoca de maconha !!!!!!!!
<dtcrshr> pipoca é de milho!
<dtcrshr> no max da pra por um azeite
<MarceloVaz> na california existe !!!!!!!
<dtcrshr> na california tem tudo ne, ate o GOVERNATOR
<MarceloVaz> lol
<tania> na net não encontrei ainda o mesmo perrengue que o meu
<dtcrshr> o esquema é fazer uma manteguinha
<dtcrshr> ai da pra cozinhar n coisas
<dtcrshr> tania, seu caso é deveras peculiar
<dtcrshr> pq parou na metade
<tania> to pensando em usar um live cd pra tentar arrumar o /bin/bash
<gabriel> tania, remove o kdm tania
<tania> pq aparentemente esse erro de autorização que não me permite logar
<gabriel> mas da erro em q parte?
<tania> gabriel: mas nem loga meu querido
<gabriel> no terminal?
<gabriel> com qual user tania ?
<tania> dá erro ao logar, via terminal, não continua
<tania> tds
<tania> o meu e o root
<gabriel> hahahhaha
<gabriel> meu deus
<gabriel> q zica
<tania> eu sou foda cara
<tania> kkk
<gabriel> OHEAOAEHOAEHO
<gabriel> mas qual erro?
<gabriel> ele nao acha o binbash?
<tania> então, to pensando no bash
<tania> acesso negado
<gabriel> manja editar o grub em modo de execuçao?
<tania> cara, editei o grub uma vez so
<tania> em casa, pra colocar o win em 1º, exigencia do povo da cas
<tania> casa
<gabriel> na linha do grub tania
<tania> nope
<gabriel> tem o kernel, exemplo assim
<tania> nunca fiz
<gabriel> linux	/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=1a02a0e3-f126-4286-bb56-c6b700ac071b ro
<gabriel> altere para: linux	/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=1a02a0e3-f126-4286-bb56-c6b700ac071b rw init=/bin/bash
<gabriel> isso da pra editar enquanto ta entrando no sistema tania, apertando e
<gabriel> e depois dando boot com ctrl + b se não me engano
<gabriel> ele vai entrar no bash sem pedir senha como root ja
<gabriel> dai vc confere seu home e seu binbash
<tania> entendi.... ta anotado gabriel
<gabriel> ta me devendo 2 beras ja tania
<gabriel> aquela vela pelo usuario tania do AD
<gabriel> *vez
<tania> pior
<tania> rsrsrsrs
<tania> carma, um dia eu pago
<valdergallo> Olha tem um app que faz isso :P - http://gemilsongeorge.wordpress.com/2011/03/30/como-mover-e-remover-as-entradas-do-grub2/
<tania> valdergallo: mas ele nem loga meu fofo :)
<tania> valdergallo: como que vou instalar?
<valdergallo> tania, opa não tinha essa informação :P
<fslima0> ubuntu 11.04 bugado haha. pra que foram colocar esse unity
<valdergallo> o meu está funcionando de boa :D
<valdergallo> tania, no seu caso acho que vc vai ter reinstalar o ubuntu ... ou vc pode tentar remover todo o kde
<valdergallo> tania, sudo apt-get --purge remove kde* libkde* kubuntu-desktop
<valdergallo> tania, talvez volte ao normal depois de remover o kde, ou talvez vc fique sem ambiente gráfico :D
<tania> valdergallo: pra remover o kde tem que logar? ele naum loga ;)
<tania> nem em texto
<tania> rsrsrsrs
<gabriel> de manha ela vai emboraaaaaaa
<valdergallo> tania, no grub aperta e
<valdergallo> tania, adicona no final da linha "init=/bin/bash"
<tania> o gabriel mandou um macete
<tania> rsrsrsrs
<tania> esse mesmo
<valdergallo> tania, depois "mount -o remount rw, /
<tania> esse mount e remount ele naum havia mandado, tá adicionado
<gabriel> mas eu passei o rw ja na linha
<gabriel> entao nao precisa
<gabriel> :P
<tania> vdd  gabriel
<valdergallo> tania, a instala novamente ... vc não separa o /home em outra partição ?
<xVic> Galera, eu sei que o canal é de suporte ao Ubuntu, mas acho que deve tem algum programador, conhece a logica, e quase todo mundo já viu Linguagem C, to quebrando a cabeça em alguns exercicios da universidade, alguém pode me ajudar?
<tania> valdergallo: separo sim :)
<tania> xVic: vi C,  na escola, manda ai, as vezes quem sabe
<Guest18810> pessoal, quero montar um server de storage doméstico... pretendo utilizar 6x2tb com criptografia... que maquina vcs recomendam montar? cpu, ram etc. .
<fslima0> xVic, eu nao mexo com C a anos.. mas vendo o exercicio posso te ajudar, talvez
<valdergallo> Guest18810, storage doméstico para outros usuários se conectatem em vc e pegar arquivos pela internet ???
<xVic> http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/g4XBl2OqKu
<xVic> esse codigo ai
<xVic> aff
<xVic> esqueci de por o enunciado
<Guest18810> não, sera usado em LAN apenas
<xVic> vou postar de novo
 * dtcrshr remembers entering ##linux with lady names to get helped first
<Guest18810> e pretendo usar raid1... pra nao me preocupar com backups
<xVic> http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/5qiOIVJeNW <----- tania fslima0
<xVic> o programa com o enunciado
<fslima0> e qual o problema? logico neh
<xVic> fslima0
<xVic> ...
<fslima0> ?
<xVic> a tah
<xVic> tipo
<xVic> ele n leh
<xVic> a partir da segunda entrada do dado sexo
<xVic> ele lê os primeiros normal
<xVic> ai
<xVic> depois
<xVic> ele pula sempre para o printf de altura
<xVic> e n lê o sexo
<xVic> ai n dah para fazer a conta
<xVic> vou mandar uma printscreen para vcs verem
<fslima0> mas q char sexo[2] ?
<fslima0> pq
<fslima0> vc quer que a pessoa escreve f ou m ou female or male ou o que
<fslima0> tem que especificar cara
<xVic> http://img153.imageshack.us/f/erropn.jpg/
<xVic> fslima0 é q tentei de tudo
<xVic> tava usado char sexo
<xVic> o programa usaria F ou M
<xVic> eu pus assim apra poder puxar com ostring
<xVic> usando gets()
<fslima0> ah ta.. mas como soh eh um caracter
<xVic> pq com scanf("%c",&sexo)
<xVic> deu pau
<fslima0> um int ta bom
<xVic> tb
<Guest18810> alguma sugestao valdergallo?
<fslima0> hah. vou fazer algo em c basicao.. pq esse problema eh basico
<fslima0> mas eu nem lembro mto
<valdergallo> Guest18810, se for só para armazenar dados e para alguém pegar arquivos qualquer 486 dá conta, mesmo com as hds em raid, vc só vai conseguir tranferir a taxa máxima de sua placa de rede
<Guest18810> mas o 486 vai matar o desempenho da criptografia dai :(
<valdergallo> Guest18810, qual é a taxa máxima de tranferência de sua placa de rede ?
<Guest18810> pretendo usar gigabit
<Guest18810> pq guardarei todos arquivos nele... videos, fotos.. etc
<fslima0> xVic, tenta usar fgets()
<fslima0> ao inves de scanf :)
<fslima0> sei la
<valdergallo> Guest18810, 486 tá massa, mas se vc quer gaster grana coloca qualquer core 2 duo 1.8, com 2gb de ram
<Guest18810> legal
<Raff> ja instalei o ubuntu mas nao coloquei swap, tem como eu particiona agora ?
<gabriel> não precisa particionar Raff
<gabriel> cria um arquivo...
<SNES_NOW> Raff,  vc tem quanto de ram...?!
<Raff> 2gb
<SNES_NOW> esquece!
<SNES_NOW> tranquilidade man.
<Raff> eh que to usando um macbook, ai axo que nao da pra coloca pra hibernar
<Raff> com o swap daria pra coloca em hibernar ?
<SNES_NOW> sim!
<SNES_NOW> tem que ter swap pra himbernar sim se não me engano...
<SNES_NOW> *hibernar..
<gabriel> Raff, dd if=/dev/zero of=/swap.swap bs=1GB count=1
<Raff> eh ai tudo que ta na ram vai pra swap quando ta hibernando
<gabriel> mkswap /swap.swap
<gabriel> swapon /swap.swap
<SNES_NOW> tetrix, boa noite.
<SNES_NOW> tetrix, sumido em...?!
<SNES_NOW> tetrix, e ai, já com o Androidzinho ai em mãos...?!
<SNES_NOW> eita, me desculpe, de nick, desconsidere ai...
<tetrix> :)
<SNES_NOW> me enganei...
<SNES_NOW> Linux|Inside, boa noite.
<Linux|Inside> SNES_NOW: boa noite
<_4_7_3__> que chato!
<Raff> mas acredito que pra hibernar o swap deve ser no minimo igual a memoria ram
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<Daekdroom> Raff, exato
<tania> falow pra td mundo, vê se naum ficam ate de madrugada aqui viu ;) rsrsrs
<MarceloVaz> epa
<dtcrshr> falo galera
<dtcrshr> te segunda
<oitofelix> Olá a todos!
<oitofelix> Alguém poderia me ajudar com respeito a licença de um software dos repositórios chamado gnuplot?
<victor__> ola pessoal, to com um problemao, atualizei o kernel do meu ubuntu 10.10 e agora ele nao inicia no modo grafico e nem no texto, aparece uma tela preta e nada mais
<JavaNunes2> cade o menino que matou as crianças? ele usava linux?/
<GuilhermeCunha> era nerd
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<GuilhermeCunha> devia usar slack
<ojal> Boa noite. Tenho o Ubuntu 10.10 instalado no meu notebook e instalei o KDE, como o KNetworkManager não gerencia wireless, instalei o Wicd, entretanto não consigo conectar a Wireless com ele. Alguém sabe o que pode estar acontecendo?
<_4_7_3_> tchau amigos. e boa noite!
<giano_> !ping
<giano_> !pong
<ffr76> Bom dia mundo:>)
<wzk> bom dia!
<PeDor> bom dia
<PeDor> alguém sabe como corrigir um bug do gwibber, ele fica duplicado no memenu
<PeDor> já procurei nos foruns e launchpad mas não acho uma solução
<tania1> Bom dia :)
<tania1> sábado d manhã, a galera toda zzzZZzzzZZzz :D
<naufragoweb> zzzzzzzzzzzz.....................
<tania1> acho que um naufragoweb acordou... kkk
<naufragoweb> hehehehe
<tania1> pessoas, falha aqui... não loga (nem em root com ctrl+alt+f1)
<tania1> ps: fui trocar o gnome peloKDE e teve erro na instalação pelo synaptic
<tania1> e qdo tento logar acusa: /bin/bash aceesso negado
<tania1> já tentei substituir /vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=1a02a0e3-f126-4286-bb56-c6b700ac071b ro por rw
<naufragoweb> nusssa!.... que bucha! nunca tentei trocar o Gnome pelo KDE
<naufragoweb> não assim
<naufragoweb> e as bibliotecas! num tem nenhuma incompatibilidade não?
<tania1> então, tem tutorial pra trocar td, acompanhei um... so que naum tive suceesso
<tania1> e agora to com td funhanhado aqui kkk
<naufragoweb> tania1, achei um artigo muito interessante
<naufragoweb> http://www.gacetadelinux.com/pr/lg/issue52/okopnik.html
<naufragoweb> dá uma lida
<naufragoweb> pode dar uma luz (!?)
<tania1> oik
<tania1> ok
<tania1> naufragoweb: não dá, o cara do artigo conseguia acessar via root,eu não
<naufragoweb> puts
<rgazeredo> Olá pessoal
<rgazeredo> podem me da uma ajuda
<rgazeredo> estou precisando recuperar alguns arquivo do windows
<rgazeredo> eu rodei o live cd aqui do 10.10
<rgazeredo> alguem saberia me dizer como montar a partição do windows?
<naufragoweb> montar a partição..... Locais --> aponte para o sistema de arquivos referente ao disco rigido da sua instalação Windows
<naufragoweb> tania1, que tal rodar o liveCD e verificar as permissões dos arquivos igual as dicas do artigo?
<tania1> naufragoweb: é o que eu vou fazer, acabou de terminar o download do live
<Chaintech> Alguém aqui já está a usar o Gnome 3?
<Setthy> <rgazeredo> as partições são montadas automaticamente no ubuntu 10.10,... caso elas não estejam visiveis, só ir em "Locais" e selecionar a partição windows, tudo muito simples como se estivesse no ambiente windows e fosse abrir uma outra partição windows!
<naufragoweb> Chaintech, estamos testando ele aqui
<Chaintech> naufragoweb cool eu tb testei mas no Fedora mas ainda estava com muitos Bugs
<naufragoweb> Aqui no Ubuntu 11.04 também não vai bem.... varios problemas de lentidão após algumas horas de uso
<valdineysr> me bateu uma dúvida. Além do fato do servidor de hot swap com raid 1, eu preciso realmente usar um BDC?
<valdineysr> tenho dois power edge 2950, mas queria usar o outro servidor pra serviços e não pra bdc
<Chaintech> O melhor então é esperar por uma versão mais estavel do Gnome 3
<valdineysr> se fosse o caso de uma pane eu colocaria o 2º disco com espelhado via raid 1 pra outra maquina
<valdineysr> por hora isso iria resolver meu problema até eu automatizar o BDC
<MarceloVaz> tarde
<MarceloVaz> oi ZNC
<ZNC> MarceloVaz boa tarde
<MarceloVaz> backup no note
<MarceloVaz> detonei o HD
<MarceloVaz> 8D
<ZNC> akakkaka
<ZNC> Obrigado por adicionar este domínio ao seu portfólio. Sabia que você pode adicionar um número ilimitado de domínios à sua conta?
<ZNC> HAAAAAAAAAA DEPOIS DE 1 SEMANA CONSEGUI
<ZNC> kakakak
<MarceloVaz> hm ?
<ZNC> ops desculpe
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, oque ouve realmente com seu hdd?
<ZNC> qual OS estava nele?
<MarceloVaz> ouve um acidente
<MarceloVaz> tipo, estava acocado com ele nas pernas
<MarceloVaz> levantei e esqueci q ele estava no colo
<MarceloVaz> ele caiu exatamente, mas bateu com muita força no chão
<ZNC> mmm
<MarceloVaz> desligou e não consigui mais bootar
<MarceloVaz> ai coloquei o hd no case do pc, pra rodar um diag
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, qual erro?
<MarceloVaz> tá cheio de bab block
<MarceloVaz> bad*
<ZNC> qual erro qual sistema?
<MarceloVaz> no debian trava durante o boot
<MarceloVaz> no windows dá tela azul
<MarceloVaz> acusa falha de hardware
<ZNC> no indows qual codigo de erro?
<ZNC> 0X000007b?
<MarceloVaz> coloquei um hd reserva e instalei o debian, funfou normal
<romil> gente o comando ./ pra executazr binarios nao funcionas mais no 10
<MarceloVaz> perdi só o hd mesmo com a paulada
<romil> 10.10
<romil> ?
<ZNC> romil chmod +x nomedoaplicativo
<ZNC>  ./nomedoaplicativo
<romil> to tentando instalar o java da sun
<romil> humm
<romil> blz
<ZNC> deu chmod nele?
<romil> vou fazer isso agora
<MarceloVaz> n lembro do codigo de erro ZNC
<MarceloVaz> mas o hd baleou mesmo =/
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, o hd faz barulho?
<MarceloVaz> sim, bate agulha
<ZNC> tem um laboratiorio ai?
<ZNC> pode abrir o mesmo?
<MarceloVaz> em ultimo caso sim
<MarceloVaz> to usando o getdataback, tá vindo legal oq preciso
<MarceloVaz> musica e filmes n ligo, só quero o relacionado ao trabalho
<MarceloVaz> :D
<ZNC> prefiro recurar ele e deixar novinho :-), estou aprendendo sobre o sistema inteiro do hd
<ZNC> consegui ligar 2hd e detonar 5 hd
<ZNC> mas um dia eu chego la
<ZNC> :-)
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<MarceloVaz> 130,00 um hd novo
<ZNC> srrssr sim
<MarceloVaz> n perdendo meu trampo tanto faz
<MarceloVaz> ainda bem q estragou só isso
<MarceloVaz> note n tem nem 3 meses ainda
<ZNC> :)
<MarceloVaz> descuido mesmo
<MarceloVaz> sono em excesso
<MarceloVaz> me dei conta da burrada quando vi no chão
<MarceloVaz> 8D
<ZNC> :)
<ZNC> odei quando cai hd no chao
<ZNC> hd deveria ser mais bem feito contra quedas
<ZNC> meu case caiu e ferrou com o disco, caiu da escada
<MarceloVaz> eita
<MarceloVaz> sim, e é um tombo e já era
<MarceloVaz> preciso de um desses
<MarceloVaz> http://www.top30.com.br/news/notebooks-toughbook-da-panasonic-aparelhos-super-resistentes-chegam-ao-brasil-por-r10-mil
<ZNC> akkakakaka
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, como obter um site.novo?
<ZNC> (.novo)
<MarceloVaz> existe ?
<ZNC> nao, mas queria obter
<MarceloVaz> nao é bem assim
<ZNC> vc sabe como funciona?
<MarceloVaz> passa pela ICANN primeiro esse lance de terminações
<MarceloVaz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICANN
<ZNC> http://www.icann.org
<MarceloVaz> yes
<MarceloVaz> aprovaram umas novas terminações
<MarceloVaz> em 2009 e 2010
<MarceloVaz> nem sei quais foram
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, ja peguei o rumo, vlw
<MarceloVaz> http://tecnologia.ig.com.br/noticia/2011/04/08/windows+7+supera+xp+como+sistema+operacional+mais+usado+nos+eua+10398181.html
<tania1> Tarde :)
<MarceloVaz> eita, como esta lenta a adoção
<tania1> será que pelo LiveCd consigo remover o KDE instalado?
<MarceloVaz> tarde tania1
<MarceloVaz> ainda em volta do kde ?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<tania1> td bem MarceloVaz
<tania1> pra vc ver
<tania1> rsrsrs
<MarceloVaz> usei kde 1 vez só
<tania1> o toque que os meninos me deram ontem não surtiu efeito
<MarceloVaz> nisso n consigo te ajudar
<tania1> :) no problem
<ZNC> :)
<ZNC> tania1, qual o problema com kde?
<ZNC> diga o que quer, diga como esta que lhe ajudarei
<tania1> MarceloVaz: como é mesmo o comando pra alterar permissão de um arquivo?
<ZNC> chmod
<MarceloVaz> chmod
<tania1> chmod 777 <arquivo>
<tania1> liberar leitura e escrita
<ZNC> +x
<ZNC> chmod +x arquivo
<tania1> humm :)
<MarceloVaz> mais x torna executavel
<ZNC> 766
<MarceloVaz> ou 775
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<ZNC> quanto medo mais +x logo :-D
<tania1> hahahaha
<ZNC> as segurança do arquivo, vem de uma boa regra de privacidade, pode-se rodar +x em qualquer lugar, se dizer uma boa segurança :-D
<ZNC> *tiver
<evozniak> alguem sabe me explicar porque existem executaveis +x em /var/log?
<ZNC> para vc ler?
<tania1> ZNC: é o seguinte- http://pastebin.com/9u05xbQi
<ZNC> e escrever (nao lembro mais das permisao dos diretorios dos arquivos no ubuntu)
<tania1> esse é o erro com o KDE
<ZNC> abrindo
<ZNC> tania1, kdm ou gdm?
<ZNC>  /bin/bash acesso negado
<tania1> sim
<ZNC> ver as permisao dele
<tania1> only root
<tania1> por isso pedi o comando chmod pra vcs
<tania1> ;)
<ZNC>  /bin/bash tem q estar para seu user
<ZNC> tem que ver como esta
<ZNC> ls -l /etc/bash
<ZNC> ops
<evozniak> sem ser chato mais alguém sabe o porque de existirem executaveis +x em /var/log? xD
<ZNC> ls -l /bin/bash
<evozniak> tipo o gdm
<ZNC> tania1, esta assim? -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 627948 Mar 15 09:45 /bin/bash
<tania1> ls -l /etc/bash
<tania1> -rwxrw-rw- 1 root root 801808 2010-08-10 19:58 /bin/bash
<ZNC> tania1, ls -l /bin/bash
<ZNC> srrs
<ZNC> so mudar a permisao
<ZNC> :-)
<ZNC> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Abr  3 23:05 ConsoleKit
<tania1> então, mas mesmo ele estando pra root, tecnicamente eu não poderia logar como root?
<ZNC> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Dez 14 04:09 old
<ZNC> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Fev 22 01:25 speech-dispatcher
<ZNC> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Mar 31 19:00 wicd
<ZNC> evozniak, esta sao minhas permisao do /var/log
<ZNC> tania1 mmm
<ZNC> mas qq user pode ler
<MarceloVaz> aeeeeeeee
<MarceloVaz> recuperei tudo
<MarceloVaz> 8D
<MarceloVaz> adeus hd, go trash
<redebr2818> Cara, preciso de uma ajuda q nao acho em lugar algum.. Por exemplo, se eu abro um terminal do gnome e clico com o botao direito e solto, a hora q eu solto ele clica com o botao esquerdo automaticamente
<redebr2818> alguem tem nocao disso, é normal?
<ZNC> MarceloVaz :)
<ZNC> redebr2818 seu mouse,
<redebr2818> nao é meu mouse
<ZNC> veja se ele funciona ainda, veja as configurações do seu mouse
<redebr2818> Já verifiquei. Não encontrei nada nas configurações padroes
<ZNC> bem, vou levantar minha distro pela 1° vez :-D
 * ZNC busy
<evozniak> ZNC, valeu cara, eu que tava fazendo cagada
<evozniak> znc, o que tinha +x era diretorio soh
<MarceloVaz> ZNC boa sorte cara
<MarceloVaz> eiouhiuehuieheuiheuiheuiehoeui
<MarceloVaz> -.-
<ZNC> MarceloVaz :-), tive ajuda de alguns dev, entao esta indo tudo normal
<tania1> já volto
<tania_> ?)
<ZNC> tania_ :-=)
<tania_> ZNC, então, já que ele fazia tanta questão da permissão do /bin/bash eu alterei
<tania_> mas sem sucesso, erro continuou
<ZNC> nao use kde no ubuntu
<ZNC> ah nao ser q pege um cd do kubuntu ou um netinstall
<tania_> dai decidi dar um fim nele (renomei o /bin/bash), mesmo erro de acesso negado
<tania_> pois é
<ZNC> nao remova unity ou gnome e add o kde
<tania_> agora eu sei
<ZNC> tania_, nao sei porque motivo seu bash esta dando isso
<ZNC> mas kde nao tem nada haver
<ZNC> isto vem do ubuntu
<tania_> ele é mais loko que eu
<ZNC> nao ele nao é louco
<tania_> fala isso pra ele
<ZNC> apenas aconteceu algo de errado
<tania_> rsrsrs
<ZNC> KDE - Seja livre!
<ZNC> Versão da plataforma 4.6.1 (4.6.1)
<Arch__> lol
<ZNC> tania_, algo de errado aconteceu ()
<ZNC> to pensando nas causas
<ZNC> o /bin/bash nao tem nada haver com o kde,
<ZNC> <tania_> dai decidi dar um fim nele (renomei o /bin/bash), mesmo erro de acesso negado
<ZNC> como?
<ZNC> nao pode querida
<tania_> não pode renomear ou dar o erro?.... vou voltar o nome dele, era só pra teste
<ZNC> :-S
<ZNC> nunca faça isso
<ZNC> #!/bin/bash
<ZNC> é usado pelo sistema ()
<ZNC> quando vc cria um .sh
<ZNC> no sistema é cheio de .sh
<ZNC> q nao estarao em funcionamento
<ZNC> :S
<tania_> ...
<tania_> era só teste, num briga comigo não ...
<ZNC> tania_, mas pode acontecer coisas nao legais :-S
<ZNC> quantos mes de linux? ja pensou em fazer um upgrade em sua vida?
<tania_> ...
<ZNC> uma distro mais robusta
<tania_> to desde janeiro
<tania_> to querendo testar debian
<ZNC> ixi ja esta ah muito tempo :-D
<ZNC> :-(
<tania_> uai
<ZNC> tania_, a r c h
<tania_> rsrs
<ZNC> ops :?S
<tania_> um amigo me indicou mesmo
<ZNC> tah, bem muda a permisa do arquivo
<tania_> ele tb usa
<ZNC> e tenta novamente
<tania_> a permissão eu já havia mudado
<tania_> antes de fazer o teste com o nome
<ZNC> mmm
<tania_> em vão
<ZNC> Andre_Gondim, help too bash please
<tania_> curiosidade, dentro do /bin/bash tem código...
<ZNC> nao lembro qual permisao ele usa
<ZNC> o bash é um executavel
<tania_> tendi
<Andre_Gondim> ZNC, opa, o que seria?
<ZNC> Andre_Gondim, a permisao do arquivo /bin/bash no ubuntu sabe qual é?
<ZNC> o da tania_ esta diferente e esta dando acesso negado
<Andre_Gondim> ZNC, -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 804K 2011-03-31 16:26 bash
<Andre_Gondim> 751
<ZNC> Andre_Gondim, mmm igual aki
<ZNC> ue tania_ pq ai nao deu?
<ZNC> Andre_Gondim, vlw
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<ZNC> tania_, ctrl+alt+f1
<ZNC> entra como root
<ZNC> e digita kdm
<ZNC> e da um enter
<ZNC> o que acontece?
<tania_> num entra como root
<ZNC> vc entra com seu user normal
<ZNC> e depois sudo su
<tania_> o erro é o mesmo
<tania_> não entra tb
<ZNC> pega o livecd
<ZNC> e muda por ele
<tania_> eu to com ele
<ZNC> mmm entao ja muda ai
<tania_> que aplicativo é esse kdm?
<ZNC> kdm é o gerenciador de login do kde (padrao)
<ZNC> se instalou o kde vc ja instalou o kdm
<ZNC> adaptar o kde em cima do ubuntu (gnome - unity) da trabalho, para deixar funcionando certinho
<ZNC> mas nao desista, se seu hardware aguentar kde vai ficar lindo :-)
<tania_> entendi
<tania_> mas pelo live, como esse aplicativo não está instalado ... mando instalar?
<ZNC> tania_, nao
<ZNC> 1° ligar o pc
<ZNC> 2° entrar como root
<ZNC> 3° fazer a festa com o tty
<ZNC> :D
<tania_> pera.. ta tendo ruído aqui na conversa...
<tania_> não consigo logar pelo root ou user normal
<tania_> to usando o live agora
<tania_> a permissão do bash tá: -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  801808 2010-08-10 19:58 bash
<ZNC> sim vc nao consegue pq o bash esta com problemas
<ZNC> sim
<ZNC> tania_, sabe usar o irssi?
<tania_> nope, mas aprendo
<ZNC> irssi é um cliente irc (apt-get install irssi) (irssi) (/server chat.freenode.net) (/j #ubuntu-br)
<RxDx> como faço pra usar o gnome3 no natty?
<ZNC> mas quando seu bash estiver normal ele ja vai entrar no kde
<ZNC> :-/
<tania_> certo
<tania_> então vamos como o jack, por partes... kkk
<ZNC> se a permisao agora esta certa, é so testar
<ZNC> :) 1 kilometro por cada vez
<ZNC> sim :D
<tania_> agora uma obs... to com o live, o /bin/bash que to consultando não pode ser o do cd?
<ZNC> nao
<tania_> certo
<ZNC> tem que montar a unidade
<tania_> a unidade a qual vc se refere é onde está o SO instalado ou o CD?
<ZNC> :)
<ZNC> onde esta o OS instalado
<tania_> humm... isso não foi feito
<ZNC> como?
<tania_> ops
<tania_> ZNC, pois é tava consultando o bash errado, o do sistema tá -rw-r--r--  1 16777218 16777216    7419 2011-04-07 17:51 bash
<ZNC> aio :D
<ZNC> tania_, acho q agora vai ne?
<ZNC> testa testa :D
<tania_> vamu que vamu
<ZNC> :)
<tania_> ZNC, agora eu acho que a permissão tá certa -rwxrw-rw-  1 root root    7419 2011-04-07 17:51
<ZNC> :)
<tania_> hora do teste
<tania_> té daqui a pouco
<ZNC> preciso sair, se a tania voltar tentem ajudar ela se der, qq coisa fala para ela dar um -purge no kde e peça para ela verificar se removeu o outro ambiente certo, fui
<xGrind> ZNC ok
<pretul> alguem me indica um bom programa para abrir pdf no linux?
<MarceloVaz> adobe acrobat ?
<xGrind> evince
<MarceloVaz> tive problemas com evince
<MarceloVaz> em pdfs com ocr
<MarceloVaz> to usando o adobe 8 8D
<pretul> estou usando o kile pra fazer texto em latex
<romil> o programa padrao que vem nas distros nao estao dando conta?
<Ricardo__> eu uso  o padrao
<Ricardo__> das distros e era isso
<pretul> ai eu compilei ele mas o visualizador nao abre
<pretul> entao o visualizador nao quis abrir nao
<pretul> por isso quero ver pq ta com erro
<MarceloVaz> alguem ja usou o syscp ?
<MarceloVaz> pelo que li parece bom
<MarceloVaz> apesar do projeto n ter documentação nem demo online pra ver ¬¬
<pretul> entao galera acho que o erro era do latex...
<pretul> vlw ai galera...
<MarceloVaz> www.syscp.org
<MarceloVaz> o conceito é legal
<MarceloVaz> http://www.syscp.org/images/components.jpg
<tania1> ZNC: ainda não foi dessa vez
<tania1> ZNC: agora aparece a mensagem Login timed out after 60 seconds
<noturno99> pessoal, o meu ubuntu está fazendo muito cache quando copio arquivos de uma partição para outra, alguem poderia me ajudar com isso?
<noturno99> oq deixa o pc muito lento
<noturno99> tem algo a ver com o tamanho da swap?
<licensed> fui acessar a virtualbox agora, deu inacessivel, nao aparece pra iniciar.. do nada isso, alguem sabe o que pode ser, e se tem conserto?
<licensed> [SOLVED] que merda.. so criar outra maquina com o mesmo .vdi
<ZNC> tania1, voltei
<ZNC> volto ja vou fazer a janta e ja venho
<tania1> ZNC: quetem de bom de rango hj
<tania1> ??? to morrendo de fome mesmo :)
<_4_7_3_> LOL AMIGOS e boa noite!
<Illuminarch> _4_7_3_: Boa noite!
<ZNC> tania1 :-), arroz feijao salada carne frita com molho :-)
<ZNC> :O
<ZNC> instalando o ubuntu pelo cd normal ele ocupa mais de 2gb com o netinstall apenas 634 :) com o lxde :D
<ZNC> srsr
<ZNC> reboot
<ALIVE401user> ^^
<maraja> pessoas, estou querendo instalar o 10.10 no macbook da minha namorada. So que nao estou conseguindo bootar da live pen. Alguem tem alguma ideia?
<Illuminarch> maraja: voce usou que programa pra fazer o live pen ?
<maraja> o do ubuntu mesmo
<ZNC> haihaiaihaiha, o layout do teclado esta desconfigurado "onde fica o arquivo responsavel por ele?" so posso editar por outro lugar e testar
<ZNC> "ubuntu 10.10 instalado no pendriver"
<maraja> Eu usei o create usb do ubuntu do meu desktop
<ZNC> "ubuntu 10.10 instalado no pendriver"
<ZNC> nao quero o live usb
<ZNC> quero o sistema
<_4_7_3_> <ZNC> isso? gnome-keyboard-properties
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, editando o arquivo por outro pc
<ZNC> porque por ele nao da para nem fazer login
<ZNC> layout do teclado nao configurado
<ZNC> a = z
<ZNC> b = .
<ZNC> e nao tem letras como a (o)
<ZNC> editando oarquivo manualmente
<ZNC> sabe a localização do mesmo?
<_4_7_3_> <maraja> não adianta espetar o pendrive se na "bios"não estiver habilitado boot pelo dispositivo.
 * MarceloVaz pum
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-10
<_4_7_3_> <ZNC> ixi isso aí ainda não ví mas vou ver se aprendo agora^^ "pode ser que um dia eu precise"
<maraja> Ele chega a fazer o boot, aparece a tela roxa com aquele tecladinho la em baixo
<ZNC> e nao tem ambiente grafico ainda
<maraja> mas depois disso ele paralisa em uma tela preta
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, certamente um dia vc tambem ira precisar
<_4_7_3_> <ZNC> vou ler isso agora> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/2513-aprenda-a-configurar-o-layout-do-teclado-no-ubuntu.htm
<ZNC> vixi
<ZNC> mas querido
<ZNC> isso ai é quanto tem o gnome
<ZNC> sem o gnome como vc faz?
<ZNC> e se vc so tem o tty?
<ZNC> por ali eu tambem sei
<ZNC> e qq um sabe
<_4_7_3_> zoiando.../
<ZNC> ja vi esta pagina ali faz tempoooo
<_4_7_3_> pera
<MarceloVaz> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<_4_7_3_> malzz~~
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, eita lele
<ZNC> nao da para digitar o (O)
<MarceloVaz> q?
<ZNC> console
<ZNC> nao dara
<MarceloVaz> tem ssh?
<MarceloVaz> acessa a maquina e configura
<MarceloVaz> -.-
<ZNC> alguem ai sabe o que seria layout do teclado? e sabe o que é outro idioma?
<ZNC> querido acabei de instalar
<ZNC> eitaaa
<ZNC> o ingles
<ZNC> nao tem ç
<ZNC> outros idiomas q so cristo sabe qual esta, nao tem o (O)
<ZNC> e as letras estao totalmente fora de ordem
<ZNC> (vc nao consegue nem fazer login)
<MarceloVaz> lol
<ZNC> eu ainda ate di um exemplo
<ZNC> <ZNC> a = z
<ZNC> <ZNC> b = .
<ZNC> p = h
<ZNC> no arch é facil mas no ubuntu é diferente ne :/
 * MarceloVaz pegou o bonde andando
<MarceloVaz> isso é um note ?
<ZNC> cristo
<ZNC> isto é um pendrive
<ZNC> vou falar novamente
<MarceloVaz> ahh entendi
<MarceloVaz> misturei tudo com a duvida do cara do mac lá
<ZNC> peguei o netinstall instalei no pendriver (esta é a intenção) - reiniciei o pc apertei F8 escolhi o pendrive, na hora do login nao existe basicamente as teclas organizada, nao existe teclas como o e varias, entao nao pude fazer login ou digitar qualquer comando
<ZNC> é um desktop
<ZNC> é um pendrive de 4gb
<_4_7_3_> /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose
<ZNC> é um teclado desconfigurado
<ZNC> é um problema
<ZNC> é um sudo rm -rf /media/f43c15d5-8648-453b-849b-acb8a4f82679/
<ZNC> é um install archlinux
<ZNC> pronto solucionado :)
<MarceloVaz> :D
<ZNC> vo ficar perdendo tempo nada
<ZNC> depois dizem (ubuntu para iniciantes)
<ZNC> :(
<MarceloVaz> eca
<MarceloVaz> =P
<ZNC> eca ne
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, ja vi este arquivo ali e nem rolou
<ZNC> copiei do outro pendrive q roda o ubuntu normal
<ZNC> srrs
<_4_7_3_> ^^
<ZNC> arch /etc/rc.config
<ZNC> esta tudo la :D
<MarceloVaz> nunca usei
<ZNC> **/etc/rc.conf
<_4_7_3_> para de me fazer inveja. XD
<ZNC> oooo so que simples
<MarceloVaz> do fedora fui pro debian
<ZNC> KEYMAP="br-abnt2"
<MarceloVaz> nunca mais testei nada
<ZNC> simples assim
<MarceloVaz> totalmente satisfeito
<ZNC> :( mas o ubuntu é bem compativel com os hardware q preciso usar :(
<_4_7_3_> sei como é uso o ubuntu com esse fim também.
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, o ubuntu carregou mega rapido no pendrive
<_4_7_3_> percebo isso também!
<ZNC> vou tentar mais uma vez
<_4_7_3_> "ainda procurando"...
<MarceloVaz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxVtIj5D1eA&feature=player_embedded#at=11
<MarceloVaz> ieuoouiheouiheueiheiuheiu
<MarceloVaz> é o eddie do tekken
<MarceloVaz> -;-
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, tava pensando
<ZNC> dou boot no outro pc pego toda a pasta /media/f43c15d5-8648-453b-849b-acb8a4f82679/usr/share/X11/locale/
<ZNC> e colo no lugar
<ZNC> o que acha?
<ZNC> ou toda a pasta do X11
<ZNC> vou testar
<ZNC> ligando o pc :-)
<_4_7_3_> <ZNC> faca backup antes!
<ZNC> :) sempre tenho copias
<ZNC> nao se preocupe
<ZNC> perder dados, (so em ambiente ubuntu)
<_4_7_3_> "seu prevenido"^^
<ZNC> no ubuntu perdi tudo 2X sozinho
<ZNC> srrs
<_4_7_3_> ^^
<_4_7_3_> bom vou voltar para o trabalho qualquer coisa eu vejo no popup aqui ok!?!
<ZNC> :)
<ZNC> copiado... dando boot
<ZNC> :D
<martins> gostaria de saber se tem como eu colocar varios walpapers para ficarem mudando de tanto em tanto tempo no ubuntu 10.10
<Giverny> martins tem
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, nem rolou srsr
<martins> Giverny:  como faz?
<Giverny> martins pode usar até um gif como wallpaper
<Giverny> martins depende da sua imaginação só
<martins> Giverny, queria saber se tem como colcoar uma pastas com walpapers e ficarem mudando, e como faz..
<_4_7_3_> <ZNC> é uma última opção (restauração total do sistema) $ rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, nem tem gnome ainda
<ZNC> srrssr
<_4_7_3_> malzz
<_4_7_3_> nem terminal entra?
<ZNC> eu iria add so o lxde
<ZNC> nao consigo fazer login
<MarceloVaz> martins procura pelo weblider
<ZNC> motivo (teclado)
<_4_7_3_> eu lembro que no windows se o sistema não reconhecesse o teclado era só pressionar F1 rsrs
<ZNC> srrsrsrs
<martins> MarceloVaz, oq eh weblider?
<ZNC> se tivesse ambiente grafico daria pelo (mouse)
<ZNC> srsrsr
<MarceloVaz> martins rotaciona os wallpapers
<shallwe> fala galera, sera que tem como instalar o gnome 3, testar né, no ubuntu através do repositórios?
<martins> como eu instalo ele?
<_4_7_3_> <ZNC> http://info.abril.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?f=198&t=9625
<MarceloVaz> martins ja tentou apt-get ?
<martins> sim
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, comprar outro teclado
<ZNC> 'Demorei muito buscando comprar outro teclado... e enquanto '
<ZNC> testei em outro pc :)
<ZNC> outro teclado
<ZNC> outro hardware
<ZNC> outro monitor ;)
<_4_7_3_> acho que não precisa comprar outro se esse funcionar em outra maquina
<ZNC> sim funciona tanto q estou digitando por ele
<Giverny> ZNC qual o problema?
<ZNC> lol
<martins> ja tentei apt-get e aptitude
<ZNC> Giverny configurar manualmente o layout do teclado
<ZNC> so isso
<Giverny> xmodmap
<Giverny> go
<ZNC> manualmente = sem estar no sistema
<ZNC> ah sim o que acontece se nao existe a tecla O
<ZNC> e o que acontece se vc nao pode nem fazer login
<_4_7_3_> ele não consegue logar pois o albabeto está embaralhado
<ZNC> manualmente pelo arquivo
<ZNC> Giverny, sabe onde fica?
<Giverny> http://www.xfree86.org/4.2.0/xmodmap.1.html
<Giverny> usa isso aqui
<ZNC> Giverny, onde fica o arquivo responsavel pela configuração
<ZNC> nao tem essa de usa isso
<ZNC> nao da para logar no sistema
<ZNC> tipo
<ZNC> no arch esta na pasta /etc/rc.conf
<ZNC> e no ubuntu?
<Giverny> ZNC /etc/
<Giverny> é onde fica a conf toda do sistema
<ZNC> mas qual?
<Giverny> xorg
<ZNC> ubuntu 10.10
<Giverny> x11
<Giverny> ...
<ZNC> eu peguei do outro pc
<Giverny> procura algo com isso
<ZNC> q funciona normal
<martins> MarceloVaz, o nome eh webilder
<ZNC> voltei a pasta inteira
<ZNC> do x11
<ZNC> para o pendrive
<ZNC> di boot e esta a mesma coisa
<ZNC> (isso eu ja fiz)
<MarceloVaz> martins lol
<shallwe> alguém está testando o ubuntu 11.04?
<martins> MarceloVaz, como eu instalo arquivos .deb?
<MarceloVaz> dpkg -i etc.deb
<somebody_> shallwe
<somebody_> eu estou
<Giverny> martins dá dois cliques em cima
<Giverny> do .deb
<Giverny> ;/
<shallwe> GuilhermeCunha, e por acaso tens idéia de como eu troco de aplicativos sem ter que usar alt+tab? o.O
<ZNC> seria melhor sempre ter costume de usar o tty
<martins> nao funciona
<ZNC> pois em casos como o que eu tenho aki, nao teria como saber a solução
<Giverny> ZNC huhauhe
<ZNC> pois o costume esta em ambiente
<Giverny> nego é viciado em ambiente
<ZNC> vc diz, manualmente, (so pode pensar administração > teclado)
<Giverny> nem tenho paciência mais
<ZNC> isto nao é manualmente
<Giverny> ehehe
<ZNC> manualmente é uma simples coisa unica (manual no arquivo)
<Giverny> man windows user
<ZNC> viciar em ambiente grafico é quase ser um winusers
<Giverny> deveria ter um vírus que comesse de vez
<Giverny> o win
<Giverny> de tudo
<Giverny> quanto é pc
<ZNC> caia o planeta, parta o em dois, mas que o ubuntu vai rodar com o teclado normal vai,
<shallwe> ZNC, wtf, desculpe eu me intrometer mas ambiente gráfico é usabilidade
<Giverny> do mundo
<ZNC> preparando utra instalação
<ZNC> Giverny, :) certinho vc :D
<ZNC> shallwe mas deveria ser limitado nas ferramentas
<ZNC> apenas para usar
<ZNC> e nao configurar
<ZNC> :/
<Giverny> nego tá muito preguiçoso nessa merda de windows
<Giverny> ehehe
<shallwe> ZNC, a sim, nem tudo é possível se fazer :D
<ZNC> shallwe, pelo tty se faz qq coisa
<Sorella> shallwe: não necessáriamente, você pode ter usabilidade em CLI também.
<ZNC> mas eu nem sei onde fica o arquivo no ubuntu
<ZNC> no arch eu sei
<shallwe> CLI? deixa eu ver no google o que ser isso o.O
<Giverny> ZNC no arch é tudo mais lindo
<omelete> ficar se matando em tty pra q
<Giverny> ZNC faz tempo que não vejo um ubuntu rodar
<Giverny> ehehe
<Sorella> command line interface
<ZNC> Giverny, mmm
<shallwe> aa ta
<Giverny> ZNC por isso que sei que é no /etc/
<Giverny> mas
<Giverny> que arquivo é
<Giverny> não faço idéia
<Giverny> ehehe
<ZNC> Giverny, srsrsr
<omelete> Giverny,  conf oq?
<shallwe> eu estou louco pra ver o que o ubuntu vai adotar no final :D sera que os rumores serão realizados e voltara o gnome 2 como padrão ou sera o unity? :D
<ZNC> omelete, do teclado
<GuilhermeCunha> shallwe, tenta alterar esta combinação nas configurações....
<ZNC> omelete, o arquivo responsavel pela configuração do teclado
<GuilhermeCunha> o ubuntu 11.04 ta dando um monte de erro
<GuilhermeCunha> ta brabo
<GuilhermeCunha> :/
<shallwe> GuilhermeCunha, é ta bem bugado
<ZNC> GuilhermeCunha, provavelmente vc zuou a instalação
<shallwe> não é o ubuntu em si é o unity
<omelete> ñ lembro onde é tb
<Sorella> unity é ruim. Apesar search do QuickSilver-like ser até legalzinho. :3
<shallwe> a meu compiz cai toda hora o.O
<GuilhermeCunha> ZNC, não ... instalação padrão
<Sorella> s/search do/do search/
<ZNC> omelete mmm
<MarceloVaz> no dia q eu quiser desktop firulento compro um mac
<MarceloVaz> :D
<shallwe> eu usava ele no netbook o unity mas era lento que doi
<GuilhermeCunha> direto a tela fica preta e vai pra outro console
<ZNC> MarceloVaz srrssr
<shallwe> nem se compara com o gnome ou com o kde
<ZNC> MarceloVaz configurar o teclado pelo arquivo como?
<Sorella> MarceloVaz: use Enlightenment. É firulento, e Linux :3
<GuilhermeCunha> dai tem que buscar o ambiente nos contro alt 1234
<shallwe> mas esse unity do 11.04 ficou muito bom
<shallwe> essa ideia de usar tudo em uma barra igual a mac ficou magnifica
<MarceloVaz> nem
<MarceloVaz> gnome só pra ver foto
<GuilhermeCunha> shallwe eu não vejo diferença
<MarceloVaz> console é oq há
<GuilhermeCunha> pelo contrário
<MarceloVaz> 8D
<GuilhermeCunha> só vejo bugs
<shallwe> GuilhermeCunha, eu vejo, mais aproveitamento nas telas, barra unica encima e botoes ao lado direito, em monitores wide que são uma realidade é uma maravilha :D
<MarceloVaz> ZNC sei la :B
<Sorella> GuilhermeCunha: bugs de que tipo? Eu estou usando a versão beta do 11.04 desde o lançamento, e está bem estável até.
<shallwe> só falta eu descobrir onde fica os avisos das janelas, quando alguem me chama no xchat nao o.O
<Sorella> Mas eu não uso Unity, uso o Enlightenement como Window Manager.
<shallwe> sei
<shallwe> Sorella, nao ta bugado quem ta bugado é o compiz com o unity pra mim
<shallwe> o resto ta tudo blz :D
<Giverny> 20 anos de linux
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, srrs
<Giverny> e ainda existe enlightment
<Giverny> xD
<shallwe> vai demorar ai mais uma versão de ubuntu até o unity ficar bom, é só lembrar do kde4 quando saiu, eta maldição era aquilo
<MarceloVaz> eu só preciso do nano e do mutt pra ser feliz
<MarceloVaz> o resto é firula
<MarceloVaz> :B
<shallwe> hoje em dia ta mega usável e mega leve
<ZNC> MarceloVaz entao vc é bem experiente, no tty, mas como configura o teclado?
<shallwe> vou tentar colocar o gnome 3 aqui vamos ver
<MarceloVaz> ZNC ¬¬
<Giverny> mano em 20 anos de code
<ZNC> ue éa realidade
<Giverny> um dia o linux vai ficar bom
<Giverny> aehauhe
<shallwe> Giverny, depende bom pra q
<Giverny> pra tudo
<shallwe> o.O
<Sorella> Giverny: provavelmente eles vão lançar a versão estável do WM esse ano :3
<Giverny> 20 anos não são 20 dias
<ZNC> giano_, vc anda tao quietinho :~~
<omelete> ZNC, já tentou setxkbmpa?
<ZNC> haihaihai omelete nao da para usar
<Giverny> era mais fácil xmodmap
<Giverny> x/
<ZNC> tem q ser pelo arquivo
<Giverny> só que tem que ser pelo /etc/...
<ZNC> nao ah como eu digitar meu login
<ZNC> q é o mais simples do mundo
<ZNC> user: live senha: live
<ZNC> ...
<MarceloVaz> ZNC existe o /etc/default/keyboard no ubuntu ?
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, pera vou ver
<ZNC> nao
<MarceloVaz> :B
<ZNC> bash: cd: /media/f43c15d5-8648-453b-849b-acb8a4f82679/etc/default/keyboard/: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrad
<Giverny> ZNC
<Giverny> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Giverny> =o
<ZNC> srrsrs
<MarceloVaz> então nao tem como
<Ricardo__> esse unity é uma piada
<MarceloVaz> desista
<ZNC> nao consigo fazer login giano_ isso ja responde ne?
<Ricardo__> assim como acho q o gnome 3 tb sera
<Giverny> ZNC
<Giverny> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<ZNC> Giverny, srsr
<Ricardo__> ate agora nao gostei de nada do q vi
<ZNC> Giverny mas como eu vou digitar?
<Giverny> -.-"
<ZNC> eu nao estou no ubuntu
<ZNC> Linux znc 2.6.37-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 25 14:35:13 UTC 2011 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Giverny> e como tu quer achar a pasta
<Giverny> se nem digitar
<Giverny> tu consegue
<Giverny> ;/
<ZNC> estou pelo arch acessando a partição no pendrive q esta o ubuntu instalado
<ZNC> respondido?
<ZNC> 2pc 1not 1servi
<ZNC> tenho lugar de sobra para testar
<Giverny> ow céus
<Giverny> :D
<ZNC> :)
<Giverny> Ricardo__ né piada não fio
<Giverny> Ricardo__ www.gnome3.org
<Ricardo__> sem contar q vai ser tao bugado
<Ricardo__> q nem kde4
<Ricardo__> o gnome ja era tradicional há anos.. o mesmo visual
<Ricardo__> agora quizeram chutar o balde
<shallwe> o gnome só ficou famoso e bem usavel graças ao ubuntu :D
<shallwe> quem é das antigas sabe, quem comandava antes era o kde
<omelete> saiu já?
<Giverny> s
<Giverny>  www.gnome3.org
<Ricardo__> tem livecd so do gnome 3 ne
<Ricardo__> mas sem driver de video
<Ricardo__> fica inutil usar livecd
<omelete> testar dps
<ZNC> shallwe o kde é bem velho
<ZNC> e ele erra o mais usavel
<ZNC> desde 1992
<ZNC> o gnome veio depois
<ZNC> queria o que?
<shallwe> é verdade
<ZNC> Giverny, http://goo.gl/UbYEr
<shallwe> sim, veio depois, e quem ajudou mais tarde foi o ubuntu :D
<shallwe> imagina se o ubuntu fosse em kde :D
<ZNC> o gnome ficou famoso no ubuntu pelos seus bugs
<MarceloVaz> é por isso q sou feliz, debian etch -> upgrade -> debian lenny... mesma instalação, nenhum problema (grave) até hoje.
<shallwe> o.O
<ZNC> som, rede, video
<MarceloVaz> ubuntu abandonei na 8.10 .. n sou beta tester
<MarceloVaz> só quero usar o pc
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Ricardo__> é instalei o debian
<ZNC> o ubuntu é completamente lindo :), mas as interface grafica detona com ele :/
<Ricardo__> squeeze agora e vo deixar ele forever tb
<Ricardo__> foda-se as novidades
<shallwe> as novidades é o que mantém o ubuntu de pé ainda :D
<Ricardo__> prefiro usar sem me preocupar com bug instalar 1x e esquecer
<shallwe> se não seria como algum estar usando ruindows 98 ainda o.O
<Ricardo__> o visual do win 95
<Ricardo__> se manteve ate hj
<Ricardo__> so mudou nessas naba de seven e vista
<shallwe> então digamos que desde o 3.11 :D
<Ricardo__> a inovcao realmente foi o win 95 o resto dos windows...
<shallwe> o ubuntu a mesma coisa, sempre com o gnome
<ZNC> Ricardo__ modo seguro, o 95 ainda esta nele
<ZNC> :D
<shallwe> mas internamente mudou muita coisa
<Ricardo__> tem nego usando o 95 ate hj
<Ricardo__> em maquina novas ainda
<Ricardo__> aehaeha
<MarceloVaz> só migrei pro 7 pq ganhei do chefe um professional
<shallwe> o.O
<shallwe> wtf
<ZNC> Ricardo__, :O
<Ricardo__> prob é q nem usb funca
<Ricardo__> ne
<MarceloVaz> o xp me atendia muito bem, e ainda atende
<Ricardo__> ahha
<shallwe> me recuso a usar windows, em casa uso linux e no trabalho mac
<Ricardo__> xp ainda acho q foi o melhor win
<shallwe> xp for ever
<MarceloVaz> xp esta foda ultimamente
<ZNC> MarceloVaz o linux traz um nova vida,
<Ricardo__> o seven é razoavel
<MarceloVaz> fico no seven, tá muito estavel
<Ricardo__> serviu pra remendar o vista
<Ricardo__> q foi um lixo
<Ricardo__> praticamente um win me 2
<MarceloVaz> estou com ele a 8 meses instalado e tá redondo !!
<MarceloVaz> usando agora inclusive
<MarceloVaz> :D
<shallwe> o.O
<Ricardo__> bom mas nao posso negar
<Ricardo__> q comecei no ubuntu
<Ricardo__> q me abriu as portas pro linux
<Triver> boa noite, como eu mudo o tema do gdm:?
<Ricardo__> se nao estaria estatico no ''janelas'' ate hj
<MarceloVaz> eu gosto de janelas
<MarceloVaz> :D
<shallwe> eu comecei no kurumin
<MarceloVaz> produzo muito mais no windows
<MarceloVaz> n posso negar isso
<Sorella> janelas são ruins, elas deixam entrar muito sol .-.
<shallwe> a sim dependendo do seu uso sim
<Triver> oi
<Ricardo__> e o tempo de boot do ubuntu é um dos melhores... evoluiu mto
<MarceloVaz> se fico sem o outlook morro
<shallwe> não contra um mac :D
<MarceloVaz> organiza toda a minha vida
<shallwe> os
<Triver> alguem sabe como mudo o tema gdm?
<Ricardo__> nao q qisso interesse mto
<shallwe> triver em qual ubuntu?
<MarceloVaz> microsoft outlook ** n o express
<ZNC> MarceloVaz outlook
<Triver> shallwe, o ultimo
<ZNC> nossa ai nao em
<shallwe> 10.10?
<MarceloVaz> ZNC pq nao ?
<Triver> sim
<ZNC> microsoft outlook do office ai piiorouuuu
<Sorella> Emacs > Outlook
<Ricardo__> essa de sair a cada 6 meses
<Ricardo__> acaba enchendo o saco
<MarceloVaz> já usou um outlook conectado a um exchange server ?????
<Ricardo__> acho q devia ser 1 por ano
<MarceloVaz> nao existe nada igual
<MarceloVaz> =)
<shallwe> Triver, é nas aparencias
<ZNC> MarceloVaz kmail :S e tem outro bom em gtk que é muito superior ao outlook
<Sorella> na verdade, nunca usei Outlook :3
<shallwe> tem ai no menu encima
<MarceloVaz> thunderbird é oq mais se aproxima
<shallwe> estou usando o 11.04 ai não lembro o.O mas sei que é nas aparencias
<ZNC> thunderbird ecaaa
<MarceloVaz> mas n tem nem 50% dos recursos do outlook
<MarceloVaz> =)
<Sorella> uso Thunderbird aqui, mais pela preguiça de configurar o email no Emacs :3
<ZNC> papo furado, vou mexer com cgi
<MarceloVaz> evolution é um fracasso
<MarceloVaz> nem pra pop3 presta
<MarceloVaz> :D
<shallwe> Triver, sistema => preferencias
<ZNC> evolution nem existe no mapa
<shallwe> aparencia
<MarceloVaz> unica coisa q chega perto do outlook
<MarceloVaz> é o client do zimbra
<MarceloVaz> e pra usar todos os recursos só na versão paga
<MarceloVaz> então fico com o outlook
<Triver> shallwe, mas nao tem opção lá
<MarceloVaz> =)
<shallwe> esta nas aparencias?
<Triver> s
<Ricardo__> prefiro usar de pagina
<Ricardo__> e azar do outlook
<MarceloVaz> gosto é gosto
<ZNC> roundclube bem melhor q outlook
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> já usou outlook web access ZNC ?
<ZNC> roundcube
<Ricardo__> foda sao os games
<ZNC> MarceloVaz tenho que fazer backup desse malditos quase q todos os dias
<ZNC> dos pcs q vao la
<Ricardo__> infelizmente ainda tenho q usar win pra sessao fliperama
<ZNC> odeio ele, negocio chato
<MarceloVaz> outlook web access é o webmail do exchange server ZNC
<shallwe> Triver, mas tem a aba tema ai encima nao tem?
<Ricardo__> pq o resto dos programas dos q uso tudo tem similar em linux e ate melhores
<shallwe> só clicar e escolher outro
<MarceloVaz> nao confunda microsoft outlook, exhange com outlook express q vem com o IE
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, http://roundcube.net/images/homescreen.jpg
<Triver> shallwe, sim, mas eu quero tema GDM, nao GTK
<shallwe> aa bom
<shallwe> ai acho que é no muque mesmo
<MarceloVaz> ZNC eu uso o roundcube naquele meu produto :D
<shallwe> Triver, http://ubuntunopc.blogspot.com/2010/12/alterando-o-tema-do-gdm-tela-de-login.html
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, sim eu sei :D
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, montando uma pagina linda linda, o criador vai colocar drivers para (indows) srrs mas rolando um dindin legal
<ZNC> codando usando o nano
<ZNC> nao preciso de winodws
<MarceloVaz> eu não precisaria
<MarceloVaz> se existisse um produto tão bom quanto o outlook pro linux
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, so nao vale espalhar ah parte do background: que ficou backgrounnd:
<ZNC> rrs
<MarceloVaz> mas como nao tem nada que chegue aos pés
<MarceloVaz> ZNC: fico no windows
<MarceloVaz> n tenho problema no windows
<MarceloVaz> por isso n sou revoltado com ele
<MarceloVaz> :D
<ZNC> srsr
<MarceloVaz> paguei por ele, gosto de usar
<MarceloVaz> tanto faz
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, sem stress, o windows faz com que nos ganhamos mais dinheiro, removendo ele por um valor (valor do backup) + (valor da instalação e configuração do linux) + (valor pela instalação dos aplicativos comercial, que é licenciado para usuarios empresarial)
<MarceloVaz> depende do cliente
<ZNC> os usuarios nao aguentam a pegação de virus (rsrsr)
<MarceloVaz> depende do antivirus
<MarceloVaz> :D
<ZNC> nenhum vale apena
<MarceloVaz> Sophos
<ZNC> kis nao vale 1 real o eset nao vale 1 real
<MarceloVaz> leia sobre esse
<ZNC> pera ai
<ZNC> sera q ele sabe detectar um conficker?
<ZNC> haihaihai
<MarceloVaz> deleta na hora
<MarceloVaz> =)
<ZNC> mmm
<Arch__> znc
<Arch__> 500 pila pra instalar um linux
<ZNC> veremos la no pc tenho uma iso de um sistema lascado
<Arch__> 30 real pra instalar um windows
<ZNC> Arch__, :)
<MarceloVaz> tenho mais de 100 clientes usando
<MarceloVaz> nada em nenhum deles
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, segunda feira vou testar ele
<MarceloVaz> faz diferente
<MarceloVaz> instala um server 2003 ou 2008
<ZNC> instalarei em uma maquina xp, sp3 com ultimas atualizações, instalarei e atualizarei o sophos
<MarceloVaz> e baixa a enterprise console deles
<MarceloVaz> 30 dias gratis
<MarceloVaz> integra algumas vms virtuais no dominio do 2003
<MarceloVaz> e pode tentar infectar qualquer uma das vms
<MarceloVaz> por mais q tente n vai conseguir
<MarceloVaz> =)
<ZNC> :)
<ZNC> sempre falam isso
<ZNC> :)
<MarceloVaz> pode confiar
<MarceloVaz> esse é bão
<ZNC> http://www.sophos.com este mesmo ne?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, :)
<MarceloVaz> além de ser muito bom
<MarceloVaz> tem outra vantagem
<MarceloVaz> na revenda BR tem modelo locação
<shallwe> por que a logo do gnome é um pé? o.O
<MarceloVaz> tu paga mensalidade ao inves de comprar
<ZNC> shallwe, eu respondo eu respondo
<MarceloVaz> R$ 2,80 p/ mes por estação ZNC
<shallwe> ZNC, :D
<ZNC> shallwe, pq ele é um bicho de pe,
<MarceloVaz> um ótimo produto a preço de banana
<shallwe> ZNC, aaa pode ser né :D
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, mmm
<ZNC> shallwe, ^^
<shallwe> alguem sabe um tablet com linux?
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, vou aproveitar e testar em um pc de uma agro pecuaria esta podre de virus :-)
<MarceloVaz> vai lá
<ZNC> shallwe, eu respondo eu respondo
<ZNC> shallwe, é so instalar
<shallwe> o meu sonho é instalar ubuntu no ipad :D
<shallwe> ja consegui rodar ubuntu no xbox 360 :D mas no ipad sem sucesso , nem ipod :(
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> :-(, eu vou para meu estagio com uma blusa do arch por baixo do uniforme :S
<ZNC> ajuda a suportar a dor de ver um bom hardware se perder tanto tempo com o windows :-S
<shallwe> vlw galerinha estou indo porque não é só de linux que os rebeldes vivem o.O
<GuilhermeCunha> shallwe no dealextreme tem vários
<Illuminarch> Boa noite...alguém sabe onde eu pego o log gerado no boot-up
<Illuminarch> ?
<Andre_Gondim> Illuminarch, dmesg
<Illuminarch> Andre_Gondim, nao ta la...a ZNC me falou esse mesmo comando....
<Illuminarch> to desesperado...ta dando um erro com minha placa de video ou audio
<Illuminarch> nao sei ao certo, preciso ver o log
<Illuminarch> quando ta sudindo o sistema como eu faço pra parar e anotar o erro ?
<Andre_Gondim> Illuminarch, veja em /var/log/messages e /var/log/syslog
<Illuminarch> syslog eu ja olhei deixa-me ver o messages
<Andre_Gondim> Illuminarch, veja em /var/log/messages e /var/log/syslog e  /var/log/dmesg em um desses você acha
<Pskol> Illuminarch, aperta PAUSE
<Illuminarch> hum
<Pskol> para para de subit as letrinhas
<Illuminarch> blz
<Illuminarch> blz
<Illuminarch> vou ver isso agora
<Illuminarch> pois nao achei no log messages
<Illuminarch> hehehe
<Illuminarch> ja volto
<MarceloVaz> http://extra.globo.com/noticias/bizarro/mexicana-transforma-corpopara-virar-amulher-vampiro-1493998.html
<MarceloVaz> eita
<GuilhermeCunha> MarceloVaz tudo haver com o canal este link
<GuilhermeCunha> ta certo que quem meche com linux é meio louco
<GuilhermeCunha> mas ...
<Pskol> MarceloVaz, muito doido
<Pskol> kkk
<Pskol> essa mulher é o cao
<MarceloVaz> tamanho daquele trem na oreia
<MarceloVaz> maior q já vi :B
<Illuminarch> Andre_Gondim , Pskol, nao funcionou o pause e o log nao consta na pasta e agora ?
<Setthy> adeus ubuntu, :( vem em mim debian,... :)
<Illuminarch_> Andre_Gondim: Descobri o erro chama-se found hardware hda intel
<MarceloVaz> e era isso
<Illuminarch> Gente alguem ai ja usou a instalação minima do ubuntu ? é que instalei tudo certinho e o gnome nao criou as pastas imagens, documentos, download queria saber como resolver, nao to achando nada parecido no google
<Kurumin_siX> !ping
<xGrind> aow minios
<Kurumin_siX> xGrind, koe a tua muleque... 00
 * Kurumin_siX :P
<xGrind> Kurumin_siX; ?
<xGrind> Illuminarch; nunca usei
<Illuminarch> estranho ele nao criar as pastas
<Illuminarch> nunca vi isso
<Illuminarch> sera que vai ter problema se eu as criar manualmente ?
<starkad> oi pessoal
<Kurumin_siX> Illuminarch, claro que não né rapa..
<Kurumin_siX> isso não pasa de atalhos só, vc pode configura-los conform,e sua necessidade...
<Kurumin_siX> *passa...
<Kurumin_siX> xGrind, peregrinator! :D
<xGrind> Kurumin_siX; agora entendi kkk
<ZNC> alguem sabe informar quantos fabricante de chipset existe? (ou os mais usados)
<ZNC> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chipset#Fabricantes
<ZNC> haihiahai
<ZNC> sem mais
<_4_7_3_> cadê o bot!?!?
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, tá de folga mano, deixa o carinha namorar a bota dele lá po, ele também tem direito, lembre-se ele não é de ferro e sim de programa! :D
<_4_7_3_> lol
<romil> boa noite
<romil> nao estou conseguindo conectar msn no ubuntu. mais alguem esta com esse problema?
<_4_7_3_> <romil> não estou não.
<romil> humm
<romil> ja tentei amsn, empathy, emesene
<romil> nenhum conecta
<romil> tambem nao abre a pagina do hotmail, alias, so abre se eu retirar o s de https
<_4_7_3_> eu só conecto pelo pidgin
<_4_7_3_> a pagina do hotmail também não abre aqui
<edenc> bitlbee
<edenc> funciona maravilhosamente bem
<romil> to achando que a microsoft resolveu boicotar o linux
<edenc> nem, não precisa ser linux pras coisas da microsoft não funcionarem
<edenc> :D
<xGrind> oq aconteceu ae?
<_4_7_3_> <romil> abriu!
<xGrind> to no msn pelo pidgin faz tempo aki
<xGrind> mas uso o 2.7.3
<_4_7_3_> <xGrind> idem
<romil> nao tentei o pidgin
<romil> vo ver aqui
<_4_7_3_> ele é legalzinho e acessa até o irc
<xGrind> as novas versoes estao com o msn ruim
<xGrind> nao gosto de entrar no IRC pelo pidgin. prefireo xchat
<Kurumin_siX> romil, meu Emesene é o emesene 1.6.3 - "Uberlândia" e tá conectadinho aqui agora! :D
<edenc> eu uso irc no emacs
<omelete> usa o gaim
<edenc> e biltbee pra conectar no msn
<edenc> daí vira tudo irc
<edenc> simplifica um bocado
<edenc> além de só ocupar 60 MB de ram
<Kurumin_siX> omelete, ???
<romil> humm
<romil> baixando pidgin, vamos ver no que da
<_4_7_3_> finalmente resolvi meu problema com firewall e descobri que o problema foi "eu" fechei tudo! até meu acesso a internet.
<piero> Olá! Vocês confiam no ppa do gnome3-team ?
<Kurumin_siX> se não confiar vai confiar em qual, no da micro$oft que não né..?! 0o
<romil> gnome3 ainda ta muito verde pra uso
<_4_7_3_> ^^
<ZNC> e vai esperar ele cair para usar?
<romil> vc entendeu
<romil> vai acontecer com o gnome3 o que aconteceu com o kde ao lancarem a versao 4
<ZNC> nada aconteceu com o kde 4 :-D
<piero> romil, mais verde que o unity ele não tá...
<Kurumin_siX> piero, com certeza!
<_4_7_3_> nunca vi o unity funcionando
<romil> o kde4 foi muito criticado pois parecia mais um alfa do que um sistema pronto
<ZNC> kde nao é sistema, apenas ambiente grafico
<romil> repito. vc entendeu
<Kurumin_siX> kde não é sistema e dai...?!
<piero> _4_7_3_, acabo de testar no 11.04. Não tem tantas opções de customização dos painéis (por exemplo, se você quer o ícone de rede, tem que levar o volume e "set up chat/mail" junto)
<ZNC> 'o kde4 foi muito criticado pois parecia mais um alfa do que um sistema pronto'
<ZNC> apenas para o usuario nao continuar sendo enganado pelos nomes :-D
<ZNC> (definições)
<piero> e o negócio de por o menu dos aplicativos no topo como o Mac dá pau direto no meu laptop
<ZNC> piero o gnome é uma plagia do mac
<_4_7_3_> <piero> então fico com o meu mesmo^^
<ZNC> cara e fusa
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, se isso é verdade então o kde é do window$...?! ;)
<_4_7_3_> lol
<ZNC> Kurumin_siX, o kde veio primeiro q o graficos do windows
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, e dai...?!
<ZNC> 1992 kde |
<ZNC> srsrs
<ZNC> aprenda, depois diga 'e dai'
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, eu vim primeiro de que muitos seres humanos e não sou copia de ninguem, SOU UNICO! ;)
<ZNC> Kurumin_siX, e dai?
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, isso mesmo E DAI...?! ;)
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, ;)
<_4_7_3_> babe nos socorra!
<ZNC> veja os historicos dos ambiente graficos
<ZNC> o ambiente grafico do windows, o vista e 7 compare com a idade do kde
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, KDE é super parecido com o window$ FATO indescutivel! ;)
<romil> ponto pro pidgin, conectou normal
<_4_7_3_> <romil> ^^
<ZNC> veja a criação do mac com seu menu feio e veja a criação do gnome com o mesmo menu feio
<ZNC> Kurumin_siX, so nos olhos dos trochas :-)
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, preferencia pessoal não se descute se respeita, deverias saber disso...?!
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, ;)
<ZNC> si yu, preciso continuar com meus afazeres
<ZNC> Kurumin_siX, nao respeito opniao dos outros, pq elas quase que sempre estao erradas, apenas tento consolidar uma opniao que faça sentido
<ZNC> quem conhece windows e kde sabe muito bem que o grafico nada é parecido
<ZNC> os traços os radios sao bem diferentes
<ZNC> use uma regua se for preciso
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, nada é parecido...?! :O
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, ZNC, mesmo me chamando de trouchas eu respeito vc e não lhe ach trouxa por usar o KDE não tá! Sei respeitar e vonviver com as diferenças de forma amistosa e sem flame ware bestas que só levam a divisões imaturas e inutilidades sem propositos! ;)
<romil> xi
<ZNC> Kurumin_siX, aos olhos de um usuario comum aos olhos de uma pessoa comum, sim é parecido
<ZNC> mas nao tem nada de parecido, todo o grafico é bem diferente,
<Kurumin_siX> ZNC, se vc é humano vc é uma pessoa comum, ou se acha melhor do que os outros..?!
<ZNC> analise o grafico dos dois
<romil> znc, usa kde4.6?
<ZNC> Kurumin_siX, sera?
<ZNC> romil, KDE - Seja livre!
<ZNC> Versão da plataforma 4.6.1 (4.6.1)
<romil> humm. é o kubuntu 11.04?
<ZNC> quando eu nao sabia direito o que erra ambiente grafico, como funcionava as coisas no linux,
<ZNC> eu instalei o kde, achei um lixo pesado q so, quando aprendi a usar
<ZNC> aprendi a configurar, :) nao deixei mais
<ZNC> romil, nao
<ZNC> kde nao tem nada haver com windows
<Kurumin_siX> rsrrsrs
<ZNC> nem se quer 1 radio da notificação
<Kurumin_siX> nada a ver né...?! Um, mas o GNOME tem 100% a ver com o Mac não é mesmo...?!
<ZNC> o gnome foi add coisas para nao ficar igual
<Kurumin_siX> ué..?!
<Kurumin_siX> agora não tem mais...?!
<Kurumin_siX> 0o
<ZNC> ele foi add
<Kurumin_siX> AUHSUAHSUASHUAHSH
<ZNC> que mane vc
<ZNC> to fora
<ZNC> afk
<ZNC> explicar para pessoas b é complicado
<Kurumin_siX> quando o fundamento é apaixonado e sem muita logica é mesmo! :P
<romil> pessoas b?
<Kurumin_siX> romil, não da ideia não, já fui ofendido de mané, fica perguntando...
<ZNC> b = burros
<romil> essas bobagens sao mesmo necessarias?
<ZNC> romil, nao
<Kurumin_siX> romil, ai viu, provocou a ira fan boy agora eu fui duas vezes ofendido...
<ZNC> nao sao
<ZNC> romil, desculpe,
<Kurumin_siX> romil, por não ser fan boy de coisas inanimadas eu sou mané e burro, não sabia que minha maẽ trouxe ao mundo um mané e burro...?! :S
<Kurumin_siX> *mãe...
<romil> bom, voltanto ao assunto das interfaces, nao pretendo usar o unity
<Kurumin_siX> romil, somos dois!
<Kurumin_siX> :)
<_4_7_3_> 3
<romil> tenho um motivo de ordem pratica, a barra lateral, com certeza foi projetado pra monitor wide, nao é o meu caso
<Kurumin_siX> romil, extamante pelo mesmo motivo não quero usar, não tenho not book tenho desktop, então...
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73ZAv25WcAY a verdade doi :P
<amdroid> falando em interface, alguem ja testou o gnome 3?
<romil> dei uma olhada rapida no gnome3, fiquei meio perdido
<romil> mudou muita coisa
<Kurumin_siX> romil, verdade, vai levar um tempo pra se acostumar! :)
<romil> vou ficar no 2 mesmo por enquanto
<romil> o gnome3 exige placa grafica mediana
<romil> quem usa pc mais modesto vai ser obrigado a usar o 2
<Kurumin_siX> romil, to com tigo de novo! Meu plano de sobrevivencia é o seguinte, fico com o ubuntu 10.10 at'acabar o suporte, e depois pego o 10.04.4 e fico até ver o que o futuro vai reservar no tal unity... :P
<Kurumin_siX> romil, pc modesto de verdade é pra XFCE ou o LXDE! ;)
<romil> ja testei os dois, so vale a pena se nao der mesmo pra usar o gnome ou kde
<romil> ontem testei o kubuntu 11.04, o live cd tava todo bugado
<ZNC> romil, de preferencia ao lxde, leve rapido e bonito
<ZNC> http://goo.gl/wv5fe sao realmente iguais? http://goo.gl/LAUED
<_4_7_3_> tenho o windows 7 ultimate original mas preferi usar o linux por que não gostei dos bugs e nem do meu processador chegando aos 50 graus.
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, :D
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, VIVA LÁ LIBERDAD! ;)
<Kurumin_siX> romil, dica, cai pra dentro do Linux Mint LXDE, lindo, leve e bem equilibrado em aplicativos! :D
<romil> creio que vou migrar para o debian pra evitar o unity
<_4_7_3_> existe também um bug no klite que retirava o som da minha placa de tv e de todos os vídeos. "k-lite mega codec pack 6.90"
<Kurumin_siX> romil, outra dica, LMDE! Lindo leve e mais bonito que o ubuntu! :D
<Kurumin_siX> romil, e mais leve também! :D
<_4_7_3_> personalizei o linux com a minha cara e tenho até uma barra lateral passando o slideshow que tanto gosto
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, :D
<romil> humm
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, qual distro e ambiente grafico mano.../!
<Kurumin_siX> romil, tenho ele aqui, SHOW! :)
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, ?
<_4_7_3_> ubuntu e gnome
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, applets do Google...?!
<_4_7_3_> isso mesmo
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, ótimo!
<Kurumin_siX> ^^
<_4_7_3_> deixei igualzinho o do windows
<romil> essas coisas nao deixam o pc meio lagado?
<_4_7_3_> 9%
<Kurumin_siX> romil, o meu não!
<Kurumin_siX> mas tud depende do hardware que vc vai meter isso ai! ;)
<_4_7_3_> e estou assistindo tnt HD em uma janela
<Kurumin_siX> *tudo..
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, oi ai ooo! 00
<_4_7_3_> tá passando superman^^
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, a né...?! Quer ver a capinha vermilhinha do brother Kryptoniano né...?!
 * Kurumin_siX XD
<_4_7_3_> ahaha
<romil> bm, hora de dormir, boa noite pra vcs e bom domingo
<_4_7_3_> boa noite
<Kurumin_siX> romil, com que sistema ai agora...?!
<romil> ubuntu 10.10
<_4_7_3_> só tenho saudade de jogar fiesta online
<Kurumin_siX> romil, bom dia então até a proxima! :D
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, e por que não usa...?!
<_4_7_3_> é exclusivo do windows.
<ZNC> #/Status Channel for [Freenode] gnome 65 User | kde 323 User
<Kurumin_siX> e só pode ser por lá...?!
<_4_7_3_> é não roda nem em wine e nem em virtual.
<ZNC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591965/ && http://paste.ubuntu.com/591966/
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, entendi...
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, e ele édivertido...?! Sobre o que ele é...?!
<_4_7_3_> ẽ um mmorpg bem legalzinho
<Kurumin_siX> ah sim...
<_4_7_3_> estilo anime e meio fanserve
<Kurumin_siX> entendi!
<ZNC> http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/cc-all.png
<ZNC> ate organizadinho, esta com classe
<ZNC> tudo em um lugar so, como todo bom ambiente deve ser, nada de carnaval de menus :-D, vou testar
<ZNC> smart editor filizola qual seria o semelhante para ubuntu?
<ZNC> para quem nao sabe é este http://www.filizola.com.br/produtos/produto.php?ID=NTA=
<ZNC> q foi kito ?
<ZNC> *status> DCC Chat Bounce (kito): Timeout waiting for incoming connection [178.79.139.185:50099]
<Giverny> LOL
<Giverny> ZNC ele te deu o ip e a porta
<Giverny> pensando que você é bnc
<Giverny> :D
<ZNC> Giverny, nao meu sistema que recolheu o ip dele
<Giverny> ZNC esse filizola
<Giverny> é o gnome 3?
<ZNC> :S
<ZNC> :-(
<Giverny> ou androide
<Giverny> ?
<ZNC> balança de mercado
<ZNC> :-/
<Giverny> ops
<Giverny> errei o link
<Giverny> o teu é o de baixo
<Illuminarch> Pessoal, alguem aqui já ouviu falar em Kernel Xem ?
<Giverny> x/
<ZNC> Giverny sim o outro é sim
<Giverny> ZNC o outro é o que?
<Giverny> gnome 3?
<Giverny> http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/cc-all.png
<Giverny> ?
<ZNC> Giverny sim gnome 3
<Giverny> parece androide
<Giverny> =o
<ZNC> Giverny, bem organizado
<ZNC> a palhaçada do menus saiu de linha,
<ZNC> e tudo em uma janela so
<ZNC> muito bom
<ZNC> vou testar e ver se arrumaram a questao do gtk
<ZNC> gnome2 comendo 500gb de ram na moral so com 3 aplicativo aberto
<Illuminarch> alguem conhece esses kerneis kernel26-xen-2.6.37-1  kernel26-bede-2.6.38.2-1  kernel26-bemm-2.6.35.12-1
<Giverny> deve ter arrumado
<Illuminarch>             kernel26-besrv-2.6.35.12-1
<Pskol> 500gb caramba
<Kurumin_siX> Pskol, auhsuashuahshuhahs
<ZNC> Pskol, sim eu ja mostrei um bucado de vez de quando usei o gnome
<ZNC> gnome no ubuntu pega 500*mb*
<Kurumin_siX> 500 GIGAS BYTS! :o
<Pskol> meu pc so tem 2 gb, entao vai demorar uns 5 anos pra mim instalar ele
<ZNC> correção: gnome2 comendo 500'mb' de ram na moral so com 3 aplicativo aberto
<Pskol> kkkkk
<Pskol> :D
<Kurumin_siX> Pskol, auhsuahsuahsuahshuahshauhsuha
<Pskol> Illuminarch, so de vista.
<_4_7_3_> 500GB????
<Illuminarch> queria saber o que é e pra que serve cada um
<Illuminarch> é que ando pesquisando sobre kernel e tals
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, quantos GIGAS byts o teu tá usando aimaninho...?!
<ZNC> Pskol, estou formatando 2 pc virtual de 500gb cada disco e acabei confundindo
<ZNC> _4_7_3_, <ZNC> correção: gnome2 comendo 500'mb' de ram na moral so com 3 aplicativo aberto
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.32-5-686 i686] distro[Debian 6.0] cpu[2 x Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4500  @ 2.30GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.30GHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 69.3% free] disk[Total: 291.6GB, 91.2% free] video[nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9200M G]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Kurumin_siX> _4_7_3_, o meu tá usando 350 GIGAS BYTS! Tá legal...?!
<amdroid> Illuminarch, pesquisando o que sobre kernel exatamente?
<Pskol> o meu ta usando 600gb aki no total
<_4_7_3_> <Kurumin_siX> estou com uma "porrada" de coisas abertas uns 900megas
<Kurumin_siX> Pskol, o meu tá usando menos GIGAS BYTS uqe o teu! :P
<amdroid> Pskol, tu espera o que?? o bagulho é fudido e meio... não vai comer 50mb só, como um *box
<Pskol> por isso q eu nao instalo
<Kurumin_siX> Pskol, ashuuahsuahsauhsaushuahsuahsuahsuahsuahshHUAHUSHAUHSUAHSUHAHSHAUSHAUSHAUSHAUHSUASHAUHSUAHSUHAUSHAUHSUAHSU
<amdroid> evolucao :)
<Pskol> Kurumin_siX, to com 2 navegador e 2 gerenciador de arquivos e 1 terminal aberto
<Kurumin_siX> Pskol, to com Firefox 3.6.16 aberto em 7 abas+Bloco de Notas+GNOME-Xchat e to em 355 Megas aqui! :)
<Pskol> Kurumin_siX, vc ta usando o kurumin?
<Giverny> gente
<Pskol> heuhweuehwe
<Giverny> fala
<Giverny> se não tá igual
<Giverny> ao android
<Giverny> http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/overview.png
<_4_7_3_> o que está pesando aqui é a tv HD
<amdroid> isso é muito relativo... Pskol como tu ve esses 355mb?
<Kurumin_siX> Pskol, Ubuntu 10.10! ;)
<Giverny> http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/overview.png
<Giverny> olha ae
<Giverny> gnome 3
<amdroid> se o PC tem mais memoria, o sistema vai usar muito mais como Cache
<Giverny> não tá a cara do androide?
<Giverny> :s
<ZNC> Giverny, srrsrs
<Pskol> eu to com 12 abas abertas
<Kurumin_siX> Giverny, deu uma usada no MOtorola com o Android 2.1 do meu primo, que delicia! Quero um pra eu! :P
<Pskol> mas el cacheia
<Giverny> Kurumin_siX esse ai é o gnome 3
<Giverny> Kurumin_siX parecido?
<Giverny> :S
<Kurumin_siX> com o do meu primo não!
<Kurumin_siX> :)
<amdroid> consumo de memoria é algo muito relativo... existe muita coisa compartilhada, muita coisa em cache
<amdroid> não é uma ciencia exata
<Kurumin_siX> amdroid, apoiado! :)
<ZNC> amdroid, o que acha de um pc com 4gb de ram rodando um sistema qualquer X86?
<amdroid> como assim? especifique
<Pskol> ZNC, vc vai perder quase um gb
<ZNC> amdroid, ja que gosta de ram, oque acha de um sistema qualquer x86 com 3gb de ram no pc,
<amdroid> o Linux vai usar o maximo (até um limite) como cache, para agilizar o uso do sistema
<ZNC> srrs
<ZNC> so para rir mesmo, :´D
<amdroid> hein?
<_4_7_3_> lembro que durante a instalação do kurumin 4 era afirmado que a swap não era necessária se você tivesse mais que 512 de ram.
<Pskol> kkk
<Giverny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOR2A-I2UhU
<Pskol> ate a minha geladeira tem mais de 512 de am
<Giverny> Gnome 3 overview
<Giverny> :D
<amdroid> ainda nao entendi o ponto do Pskol
<ZNC> Giverny, oque acha do gnome3 quanto aos efeitos visuais que tem?
<ZNC> o consumo de ram almentou drasticamente
<Pskol> amdroid, ??
<Giverny> tá parecendo o android
<Giverny> ehehe
<ZNC> *aumentou
<amdroid> ops
<amdroid> do ZNC
<Pskol> amdroid, eu so comentei que meu sistema ta usando 600mb no total
<amdroid> sorry Pskol
<amdroid> foi mal
<Pskol> e que minha geladeira tem 512 de ram
<Pskol> uwheuwhuh
<amdroid> porra, que geladeira hein
<amdroid> meu celular tem 512, mas minha geladeira tem uns 512k
<_4_7_3_> meu MSX tinha 256K de memoria
<Giverny> cara ta muito louca
<Giverny> essa interface
<Giverny> gostei
<Giverny> do gnome 3
<ZNC> linux, o segredo swap
<ZNC> quem ja testou com diversos tamanhos?
<Giverny> não man se seu pc chegar na swap
<Giverny> já tá com algum problema
<Pskol> problema de falta de memoria
<ZNC> em uma maquina so, 0 256 512 1024 2048 4048 5048 6048 7048 8048 9048 10048
<Pskol> hauheuheu
<ZNC> meu sistema quase sempre esta usando uma fortuna de minha swap
<Pskol> ZNC, testo o q? swap com esses tamanhos ai?
<amdroid> wtf
<amdroid> ZNC, viajando
<ZNC> sata2 reservada separada
<ZNC> Pskol experimenta
<Giverny> ZNC tá viajando mesmo
<Giverny> ehehe
<ZNC> ok entao ne
<ZNC> boa sorte
<Giverny> não pode swapar o sistema cara
<Pskol> to com 1.5 gb de swap e nao usa nem 1 kb
<Giverny> se tiver nesse estado seu pc tá com problema
<Pskol> ZNC, remove o KDE q libera memoria
<Pskol> Giverny, se swapar é pq a memoria acabou
<Pskol> Giverny, e o sistema usa o swap
<Pskol> quero ver vc nao faze swap com um pc com 128 de ram
<amdroid> Pskol, trabalha com embedded, sem swap
<amdroid> :)
<Pskol> pode instalar o mais leve wm da vida ai q nun adianta
<amdroid> roots
<_4_7_3_> estou com 44
<_4_7_3_> estou com 44 mega de swap
<Giverny> cara a swap tem que ser um múltiplo de 4
<_4_7_3_> 44 megas usados
<Pskol> multiplo de 4?????
<amdroid> hein???
<amdroid> wtf?
<Giverny> porque o kernel utiliza páginas de memória de 4kb de tamanho
<_4_7_3_> 4 8 16 32...
<amdroid> que gente doida
<Giverny> tou falando joga no google
<Giverny> ehhe
<Giverny> ce vai ver que tou falando a verdade
<amdroid> utiliza 4k de pagina se tu quiser, dependendo da arquitetura
<Pskol> isso dai eh so pra super nerds
<Ricardo__> fucking nerds
<Ricardo__> ehehah
<Pskol> kkk
<amdroid> por isso que eu vejo tanta merda nessa vida...
<Pskol> se eu nao botar multiplo de 4 eu vou perder alguns kb de swap.. ninguem morre por causa disso
<_4_7_3_> eu uso o dslinux no meu nintendo ds sem swap
<_4_7_3_> uma distro modificada do uClinux
<Giverny> swapoff -a
<amdroid> nem me fala da uClibc
<amdroid> me da arrepios.... de tanta coisa que preciso da glibc que nao tem na uClibc no trabalho
<Giverny> cara eu li uma vez que ajudava os inodes
<Giverny> pôr múltiplo de 4
<Giverny> pra transferência de dados
<Giverny> pra grandes blocos
<Kurumin_siX> Giverny, a swap é sua mete nela o tamanho que vc quiser... 00
<amdroid> pra tu afirmar algo assim, tu tem que ler e entender...
<amdroid> se nao for multiplo de 4, tu vai perder alguns bytes, e era isso
<Giverny> amdroid mas é isso que tava lá escrito
<Giverny> ehehe
<amdroid> sim, mas entra estar escrito e ler e entender...
<Giverny> ¬¬
<amdroid> nao é uma critica vazia... é um incentivo a ler, e buscar a entender o que voce leu...
<amdroid> não só fazer porque alguem mandou fazer
<Giverny> amdroid você usa quanto de swap ae?
<amdroid> sabe que essa é minha grande critica hoje as universidades, principalmente a Sistemas de Informacao
<ZNC> smart editor filizola qual seria o semelhante para ubuntu? && http://www.filizola.com.br/produtos/produto.php?ID=NTA=
<edenc> amdroid: eheh, tinha uma máxima entre os meus colegas de graduação:
<amdroid> as pessoas não tem mais a classica introducao a informatica.. conhecimentos basicos, como funciona o processador, memoria, alocacao de memoria
<edenc> "Pula que é teoria"
<amdroid> tudo é Java, não precisa se preocupar
<edenc> depois os fdp vem me pedir pesca
<edenc> dou não
<amdroid> porra, tem gente que sai graduada hoje que não entende o que é um PONTEIRO
<amdroid> CARALHO
<Kurumin_siX> 0o
<edenc> tem *professor* que não entende o que é um ponteiro
<Kurumin_siX> amdroid, ponteiro é o que se usa em obra d pedreiro não é isso...?! 00
<amdroid> Giverny, 4gb... por default da instalacao
<Giverny> stackpoint?
<Giverny> :O
<edenc> Kurumin_siX: não, é o que os bombeiros de posto de gasolina usam pra ver se o tanque tá cheio :D
<amdroid> edenc, uma grande parte deles
<edenc> minha professora de organização e recuperação de informação não sabia usar ponteiros
<edenc> graduada e mestrada em ciência da computação na USP...
 * Kurumin_siX ainda tem pessoas que me respondem a esse absurdo... :P
<Pskol> ponteiro..?
<edenc> daí imagina a tarefa dele de explicar árvores-B, sem usar ponteiros...
<Giverny> acho que vi stack point
<edenc> *dela
<Giverny> em arquitetura
<_4_7_3_> matrizes em C?
<Giverny> de pc
<edenc> Giverny: stack pointer
<Giverny> depois
<Giverny> em programação
<amdroid> o mais legal é o RT, realtime é velocidade.. hahahahaha
<_4_7_3_> eu lembro que sabia fazer o que eu quisesse no meu msx aí veio o windows e já viu~~
<edenc> inclusive entender o que é um stack pointer é fundamental pra entender como funciona uma das falhas mais comuns de segurança
<edenc> eu comecei a programar num commodore 64
<edenc> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:C64_startup_animiert.gif
<_4_7_3_> saudades nostálgicas.
<edenc> observa que dos 64k, só 38k disponível...
<edenc> o sistema usa todo o resto
<edenc> aí sim tinha que ser macho pra desenvolver
<_4_7_3_> o msx resolvia isso com os cartuchos e o driver de K7
<edenc> é o C64 tinha cartucho/k7
<edenc> mas k7 não resolve não
<amdroid> os 64k que ele fala era de RAM
<edenc> porque precisa ler tudo pra dentro da ram pra executar
<_4_7_3_> apenas para salvar
<_4_7_3_> *o K7
<amdroid> isso que falo, o pessoal hoje não tem mais nossão de arquitetura...
<amdroid> nocao
<edenc> amdroid: teve um caso engraçado
<amdroid> caralho, olha o portugues
<edenc> eu trabalhava com bioinformática
<Kurumin_siX> amdroid, fica triste não nego veio, vai piorar bastante ainda... :P
<Giverny> amdroid aheuah
<edenc> e tinha duas estações octane2 da silicon graphics
<_4_7_3_> lol
<amdroid> Kurumin_siX, nao pode tche.... nao da, pior que ta nao da
<edenc> cpu mono-processada de 400mhz
<Kurumin_siX> amdroid, no brasil se for pra piorar sempre da... ;)
<Giverny> achei fácil a matéria
<edenc> daí chegou um cara que tinha mania de comprar "equipamentos top"
<Giverny> arquitetura
<Giverny> foda que meu professor
<edenc> pra ver as octane
<Giverny> obrigou
<_4_7_3_> em alguns cursos atuais os programadores em c são chamados de pedreiros enquanto os de java de arquitetos.
<edenc> daí mostrei uma renderização de gotas de agua animadas em tempo real
<Giverny> gente a aprender assembler
<edenc> e ele "puxa! deve ter 4ghz"
<edenc> eu: "não, tem 400mhz"
<edenc> "mas... como? a minha máquina em casa tem 2Ghz e sofre pra fazer isso"
<edenc> bah
<Giverny> instrunção sem sentido que é legal de programar
<Giverny> ehehe
<ZNC> existe algum aplicativo para gerenciar um mercado? balança filizola com comunicação TCP/IP, qual aplicativo poderia estar usando, (free our paid), tanto faz, alguem conhece?
<Giverny> tipo lisp
<amdroid> eu nao tenho nada contra java, inclusive programo hj pra android em java... o problema é que estao formando "programalistas" java hoje que nao tem a minima nocao de como funciona um pc hj
<Giverny> java é muito retrógrada amdroid
<Giverny> só presta a JVM
<amdroid> uiii, o que é o must hj?
<Giverny> ruby
<Giverny> scala
<Giverny> =o
<amdroid> uiiii
<edenc> Giverny: ruby é pior que java
<Giverny> nunca
<edenc> e java é bastante ruim
<amdroid> eu programo java/android for profit
<Giverny> java tem tipagem
<Giverny> ruby não tem
<edenc> sim, e...?
<Giverny> já adianta o code umas 10x
<amdroid> roda ruby em um ambiente restrito, com poucos mb de ram
<amdroid> ?
<amdroid> java roda...
<Giverny> ruby roda
<Giverny> em tudo
<Giverny> até painel eletrônico
<Giverny> em SP
<edenc> mas um humano manipulando um ábaco roda mais rápido
<Giverny> naada
<Giverny> nego usa JRuby
<Giverny> pra rodar junto com a JVM
<edenc> é impossível ruby ser rápido, pelo design que o matz fez
<amdroid> hmm... Jruby... eh JAVA Ruby
<Giverny> sim
<edenc> pra ficar rápido precisa quebrar retro-compabilidade
 * Kurumin_siX SINTO CHEIRO DE NEW FLAME WAR SE APROXIMANDO... :P
<amdroid> entao?
<amdroid> JAVA RUBY
<ZNC> haiuhaihaihaihai a turma do canal do windows da outra rede respondeu, existe sim um aplicativo 800reais para linux, (FUIIII mal noite para quem fica, preciso ler)
<amdroid> e o cara fala mau de JAVA?
<edenc> Giverny: mas
<Giverny> ruby em cima da jvm
<amdroid> PORRA
<amdroid> CARALHO
<edenc> por esse raciocínio
<edenc> shell-script é melhor do que java também
<amdroid> eu falo mal de java...
<amdroid> mas nao um programador ruby
<edenc> cara
<edenc> cada invocação de método
<edenc> em ruby
<edenc> executa duas buscas de polimorfismo
<Giverny> http://www.jruby.org/
<amdroid> ruby é um lixo.. ainda mais a versao 1.8
<edenc> e as constantes não são constantes (isso mesmo)
<edenc> então o compilador não consegue otimizar
<edenc> mas
<Giverny> High performance
<Giverny> Real threading
<Giverny> Vast array of libraries
<amdroid> a 1.9 (não sei se ja é estavel) esta melhor
<edenc> Giverny: high performance em relação a ela mesmo
<Giverny> em cima da JVM
<Giverny> não tem
<Giverny> desculpa
<Giverny> é a mesma jvm do java
<Giverny> velocidade e high performance
<Giverny> com um code simples do ruby
<edenc> porque mesmo o jruby é lento em relação as outras
<Giverny> não é
<Giverny> mesma velocidade do java
<amdroid> ai ai ai
<edenc> não tem como ser mais rápido
<edenc> pelo design
<Giverny> faz um teste
<Giverny> jruby e java
<Giverny> puro
<amdroid> edenc, exato... a não ser que use magia negra
<Giverny> os dois usam jvm
<Giverny> do java
<Giverny> o que dá o power do java é o jvm
<amdroid> Giverny, tu tem alguma nocao do que tu ta falando? alguma?????
<Giverny> sim
<edenc> Giverny: isso é igual dizer que os dois rodando na mesma máquina vão ter a mesma velocidade
<amdroid> non credo
<edenc> "dá o power"
<edenc> Giverny: você sabe o que é uma máquina virtual?
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> entenda
<Giverny> o java
<edenc> bicho
<edenc> eu já rodei teste
<Giverny> ele não é só a linguagem tipada
<Andre_Gondim> só para lembrar, aqui é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu!!
<edenc> e eu sei como funciona os internals do ruby
<edenc> não tem como ser rápido
<edenc> otimização básica, como inlining de subrotinas e constantes
<edenc> *não rola*
<edenc> porque senão o programa não executa
<Giverny> edenc faz um teste
<Giverny> de jruby
<edenc> Giverny: de novo?
<Giverny> e java na mesma máquina
<Giverny> :O
<amdroid> Andre_Gondim, é que ta divertido
<edenc> o jruby é lento pacas
<Giverny> eu não achei
<edenc> toma pau feio do java
<edenc> não tem achar
<Andre_Gondim> amdroid, use o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<edenc> saem dois números
<edenc> o número do java é bem menor que o do jruby
<Andre_Gondim> edenc, por favor, use o outro canal para assuntos offtopic
<edenc> (e olho que java é um lixo)
<amdroid> Andre_Gondim, me abstenho do resto da discussao.. visto o nivel baixissimo de um dos proponentes...
<Giverny> Andre_Gondim gente tá conversando só a respeito
<Andre_Gondim> Giverny, use o canal referente a isso, apenas para manter o correto uso do canal ;)
 * edenc se manda e volta a programar lisp
<amdroid> edenc, vtnc lisp :)
<edenc> amdroid: o cliente de irc que estou usando nesse exato momento é escrito em elisp
<Andre_Gondim> amdroid,  não use esses termos no canal, por favor
<amdroid> Andre_Gondim sorry
<amdroid> é que ultimamente no trabalho tenho tido que usar ocaml, haskell
<edenc> mas que sorte
<amdroid> não, meu mundo é outro... C, thats it
<Giverny> haskell, lua ae sim
<Giverny> que é coisa boa
<Giverny> começaram a falar em coisa boa
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> não em linguagem retrógrada e tipada
<Giverny> variável burra que tem que dizer que é um integer...
<Giverny> não sabe diferenciar uma string de um número inteiro
<Giverny> ehehe
<amdroid> eu sei? pra que mais que isso?
<Andre_Gondim> qual o problema em usar um canal de offtopic para assunto offtopic?
<Giverny> amdroid scala > java
<amdroid> nenhum, apenas acho que conhecimento é valido para todos... but... wont talk anymore
<Giverny> Andre_Gondim é conhecimento cara ;/
<Andre_Gondim> Giverny, se você souber o quanto esse tipo de atitude já foi discutida...
<amdroid> sabe que as vezes eu comparo o movimento OS como o GLBT.... as vezes eles são os mais preconceituosos...
<Giverny> amdroid kkkkk
<amdroid> ubuntu é legal Giverny
<Giverny> ainda tem umas coisas que precisam mudar
<Giverny> no ubuntu
<Giverny> pra ele ficar legal
<edenc> tipo?
<Giverny> front-ends e back-ends
<Giverny> por exemplo
<piero> Olá! Minha home é criptografada. O que preciso para recuperar meus arquivos depois de uma reinstalação do zero?
<Giverny> acho que falta muito
<amdroid> tipo menos preconceito
<Giverny> edenc dava pra ficar tão friendly quanto o windows
<Giverny> edenc nego não deixa porque não tá afim mesmo
<Giverny> duas rotinas em pygtk resolveria uns 10 problemas de uns 10000 usuários
<Giverny> certeza
<edenc> "tão friendy quanto o windows"?
<Giverny> edenc lembro até dos ícones mágicos do morimoto em bash mesmo
<edenc> desconheço do que se trata
<Giverny> edenc userfriendly
<Giverny> edenc user friendly
<edenc> certo, "user-friendly" é vago pra mim
<edenc> diga especificamente o que falta
<Giverny> sem hifen
<edenc> porque na minha definição o ubuntu é mais user friendly do que o windows
<Giverny> não é
<edenc> não, "user-friendly" tem hífen sim
<edenc> é um adjetivo composto
<Giverny> edenc http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/user_friendly
<edenc> e palavras compostas em inglês tem hífen
<Giverny> olha ae
<edenc> bom, vamos lá
<edenc> quando eu instalo o ubuntu
<edenc> jã vem com um cliente de email, de IM, uma suite de aplicativos para escritório
<Giverny> mas o usuário vai se contentar com um cliente de cada coisa?
<edenc> e não enche o saco me pedindo autorização com tudo
<Giverny> tá subestimando o usuário
<_4_7_3_> <piero> acho qie isso pode resolver seu problema. http://marchon-ti.blogspot.com/2011/02/ubuntu-e-diretorio-home-com.html
<edenc> além disso, é bem difícil propagar vírus
<Giverny> edenc o usuário quer mais do que um cliente de e-mail
<piero> valeu _4_7_3_
<_4_7_3_> ^^
<edenc> Giverny: certo, mas no windows não vem pronto
<Giverny> edenc outlook
<Giverny> -.-"
<edenc> ou seja, se o usuário quer mais, o ubuntu está mais perto que o windows
<edenc> Giverny: o windows não vem com outlook
<edenc> bom
<edenc> não da última vez que eu olhei
<Giverny> edenc cara depende da versão do windows
<Giverny> depois que ele passou a usar o live id
<Giverny> windows mail
<edenc> sério
<Giverny> windows live mail
<edenc> eu fiz um experimento aqui
<edenc> dei um cd do windows
<edenc> e um cd do ubuntu
<edenc> pra minha mulher instalar no netbook dela
<edenc> em 15 minutos o ubuntu tava funcionando e operacional e ela já estava editando texto, etc.
<Giverny> ram
<edenc> com todas as funcionalidades de hardware ativadas, som, vídeo etc.
<Giverny> o windows ela provavelmente vai ter que fazer update
<Giverny> baixar tudo
<edenc> no windows eu tive que explicar
<edenc> que tinha que baixar driver
<Giverny> pegar um vírus
<Giverny> eeheh
<edenc> instalar
<edenc> mas antes instalar um anti-virus
<edenc> etc.
<Giverny> certeza
<edenc> isso é "user-friendly"?
<Giverny> isso sem dúvidas
<edenc> no meu mundo não é
<Giverny> mas tem coisas edenc
<Giverny> tipo
<Giverny> ethernet
<Ricardo__> depende
<Giverny> humm wlan
<Ricardo__> tem anta q acha o ubuntu mto complexo e nao sabe nem como localizar os programas
<Giverny> acho que isso ainda falta desenvolver
<Ricardo__> acha coisa de outro mundo
<Ricardo__> so pq a barra de menus é encima
<Ricardo__> eheheha
<edenc> ahn
<Giverny> não questão de costume
<Giverny> nem falo
<edenc> minha mulher só teve que pedir a senha do wifi
<Giverny> a pessoa é condicionada
<_4_7_3_> eu me atrapalhava e nunca sabia onde estavam os programas do ubuntu então reordenei-os como acho melhor e resolvi o problema
<edenc> instalou tudo
<edenc> sério
<edenc> o laptop funcionou redondinho
<Ricardo__> eu qdo fui pro linux queria saber onde os programas iam depois de instalados
<Ricardo__> e nao achava e ficava furioso
<edenc> ele detectou o layout do teclado
<Ricardo__> tipo uma pasta arquivos de programas
<Ricardo__> q nem tem no win
<Ricardo__> eheheea
<Giverny> edenc com certeza teu dispositivo e 100% compatível com o kernel
<Ricardo__> demora um pouco pra saber e entender a estrutura de pastas
<Ricardo__> no linux
<Giverny> edenc com suporte a tudo até minha vó que deus a tenha
<_4_7_3_> no ubuntu te! chama-se centro de controle
<Giverny> edenc mesmo assim ainda falta mais front-ends
<edenc> Giverny: o kernel do linux é modular
<_4_7_3_> *tem
<Giverny> edenc mais back-ends
<edenc> e o compiz dá de pau no (como é que chama mesmo a engine do windows?)
<Giverny> edenc pra nego nem procurar
<Giverny> edenc tá na cara ali
<edenc> e agora
<edenc> tem a "ubuntu store"
<edenc> que é similar ao apple store
<Giverny> edenc aero pak
<edenc> é... aero
<Ricardo__> mas quando consegui a 1a vez fazer a placa saida de tv funcionar
<Ricardo__> foi uma emocao
<edenc> você procura no repo
<Ricardo__> uma lagrima escorrendo vendo q poderia sair do windows facilmente
<edenc> e acha tudo
<Ricardo__> eahhae
<edenc> isso minha mulher, que é veterinária
<edenc> e completamente leiga
<Giverny> não não
<Giverny> falta muito ainda
<Giverny> ainda vejo nego se bater com tarefas fáceis
<edenc> falta muito como todo software falta
<Giverny> ou então a interface não tá muito intuitiva
<Giverny> sempre vejo nego se queixando no canal
<Giverny> chorando mesmo
<edenc> mas o ubuntu está mais perto de ser user-friendly do que o windows
<Giverny> e isso que tou falando
<Giverny> essa falta de interface intuitiva
<Giverny> 2 linhas de pygtk
<edenc> ué
<Giverny> resolveria
<Giverny> sem pró
<edenc> é idêntico
<Ricardo__> pena o flash player do linux ainda ser tao ruim
<edenc> ahh
<Ricardo__> por culpa da adobe
<edenc> peraí
<Pskol> flahs player ruim? onde?
<Ricardo__> abre dois video no youtube
<Ricardo__> processador ja vai pros coco
<Ricardo__> quase a 80%
<Pskol> vixe eu abro ate mais
<Pskol> e nao da nada
<edenc> Giverny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4StlvX-kOg&feature=player_embedded
<Ricardo__> aki da pau
<Giverny> problemas no gtk
<Ricardo__> com 3 ou mais videos comeca a trancar
<_4_7_3_> quando eu abro video no youtube e ponho em tela cheia o video trava
<Giverny> problemas na intuitividade
<Giverny> sei lá
<Giverny> fica sempre a impressão que falta
<edenc> o problema é que as pessoas procuram o windows dentro do ubuntu
<Giverny> nego tem medo do terminal
<edenc> isso é igual procurar a embreagem num carro com transmissão automática
<Giverny> mesmo no windows tendo o powershell
<Giverny> agora
<edenc> Giverny: olha o vídeo lá
<Pskol> Ricardo__, to com 4 videos aberto e o processador ta em 38%
<Ricardo__> bom pra ti
<Giverny> edenc já fiz muito isso
<Giverny> ehehe
<Ricardo__> pq aki sempre se peidou
<Ricardo__> ja mudei de distro
<Ricardo__> e nada
<Pskol> nunca tive esse problema
<Ricardo__> flash player 10 64
<Pskol> vai ve pq vc ta usando 64
<Ricardo__> os[Linux 2.6.32-5-amd64 x86_64] distro[Debian 6.0.1] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuieIIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 48.6% free] disk[Total: 1.1TB, 9.9% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Pskol> hmm
<Pskol> dava pra vc usa o 32 bits trankilo
<edenc> Giverny: eu tenho um ubuntu ligado na minha LG Scarlett 47" Full HD, rodando XBMC
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.32-5-686 i686] distro[Debian 6.0] cpu[2 x Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4500  @ 2.30GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.30GHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 63.3% free] disk[Total: 291.6GB, 91.0% free] video[nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9200M G]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Ricardo__> vai ver tua gforce
<Ricardo__> ajuda
<Ricardo__> o driver é bem melhor
<Ricardo__> do q ati
<Ricardo__> ati é precario ainda
<Pskol> pode ser tbm
<Giverny> nvídia roda bem
<edenc> Giverny: todo mundo que vem aqui em casa assistir filme me pergunta "onde eu comprei esse aparelho de blu-ray"
<Giverny> ati meia boca
<edenc> qbittorrent assinando rss do piratebay + xmbc = win
<Giverny> creio que com o wayland
<Ricardo__> é pela ram eu deveria usar 32 bits
<Giverny> o ubuntu
<Giverny> vai ficar melhor ainda
<Ricardo__> mas sei la o 64 ja esta maduro
<Giverny> porque edenc o x é uma gambiarra só
<edenc> Giverny: e daí eu digo que não comprei nada, é de graça
<edenc> daí eles pedem pra instalar lá
<edenc> a microsoft ficou muuuuuito pra trás
<edenc> na última década
<Pskol> edenc, eu ja fiz isso tbm com xbmc, mas como eu so pobre eu liguei na minha tv de 29' de tubao
<edenc> a única que tá no páreo é a apple
<Ricardo__> Pskol, ta bom esse debian ne??
<Pskol> Ricardo__, melhor impossivel
<Ricardo__> aham
<Ricardo__> bah abandonei ubuntu de vez agora
<edenc> mano
<Ricardo__> quem sabe no prox lts
<Ricardo__> eu de uma testada
<edenc> o xbmc pega informação, fotos dos atores, capas, legendas
<edenc> tudo sozinho
<edenc> não tem nada pra windows que faça igual
<edenc> quer dizer, acho que o xbmc tá rodando no win já
<Pskol> edenc, eu comprei ate um controle sem fio, funcionou legal
<Ricardo__> Pskol, so o wine q tive prob ja q é o debian é no max 1.1.42
<Ricardo__> enquanto ubuntu ja ta no 1.2 ou 1.3
<Pskol> nao usei wine ainda
<Ricardo__> o padrao do debian
<Ricardo__> é 1.01
<edenc> Pskol: eu uso a app pra iphone
<Ricardo__> ainda
<Pskol> uso em um debian lenny aki em casa, mas funga legal
<edenc> eheh
<edenc> o wine também é lindo
<Ricardo__> o pulseaudio rodou aki
<Ricardo__> legal
<Ricardo__> ate me espantei
<Ricardo__> achei q ia ter a ficar com alsa no debian
<edenc> rodo eve e civilization aqui sem problema algum
<Giverny> o wine tá melhorando
<Giverny> cara 20 anos de linux
<Giverny> tinha que pelo menos ter uma interface
<Giverny> mais intuitiva
<Pskol> edenc, xbmc roda no windows sim, mesma coisa do linux
<Giverny> não sei se falta designer
<Giverny> sei lá
<Giverny> ;/
<edenc> Giverny: ahn?
<Giverny> acho que falta o bill gates no ubuntu
<Giverny> ehehe
<edenc> afffff
<Giverny> alguém pra copiar dos outros
<Giverny> roubar
<edenc> bicho
<edenc> sinceramente
<Giverny> e deixar intuitivo
<Giverny> ehehe
<edenc> eu acho que até graficamente
<edenc> o ubuntu é melhor que o windows
<edenc> a instalação default
<edenc> só perde pro mac os x
<Giverny> edenc vai melhorar
<Giverny> x já era
<_4_7_3_> bill gates no ubuntu? mas o ubuntu já tem mouse, interface grśfica, comandos em modo de texto, o que falta mais?
<edenc> mas coisas como o x o end-user não percebe
<_4_7_3_> *gráfica
<Ricardo__> edenc, é ja o debian padrao é mto feio... tem q dar uma mexida
<Pskol> falta um Windows Linux Mesenger
<Giverny> opa com webcam
<Pskol> so nisso ai metade da macacada que usa windows ja ia pro linux
<Giverny> certeza que ai a mulhereda ia cair matando
<edenc> cara
<Pskol> kkkkk
<Giverny> *mulherada
<edenc> não entendo, a webcam funciona perfeitamente aqui
<Ricardo__> eu curtia mesmo era icq
<Ricardo__> nao essas nabas de msn
<Ricardo__> mas todo mundo migrou
<Ricardo__> e ralo ne
<Ricardo__> ou tu migra ou se rala fica solito no icq
<Giverny> edenc põe um msn com webcam
<edenc> irc é o melhor protocolo de IM que já existiu
<Giverny> edenc no ubuntu
<Pskol> nem pro jabber pegar ne...
<edenc> Giverny: entra no meebo.com que funciona
<edenc> não sei porque saíram do irc
<Pskol> meebo da pra usa webcam???
<edenc> sim
<Pskol> cacramba
<Pskol> vo testar la
<Ricardo__> pow akele alien arena tem uns graficos show
<Ricardo__> tava jogando ontem com tudo no max
<Giverny> fps no linux
<Giverny> de tiro
<Pskol> como o meebo consegue fazer a webcam funcionar e os programas q rodam no linux nao???
<Giverny> a engine é muito boa
<Giverny> ehehe
<Ricardo__> tem programa pra medir fps no linux q nem o fraps pro win?
<edenc> Pskol: funcionou aí?
<Pskol> edenc, tenho q faze o maldito cadastro ainda..
<Ricardo__> bah vou ver um seriado
<Ricardo__> flw pessoal
<edenc> fui tb
<Pskol> rapaiz nao tem nenhum indiciduo online nos meus contatos pra testar
<Pskol> mas tem la o botao
<Pskol> pra chat via webcam
<Giverny> jquery css
<Giverny> flash
<Pskol> vo pega o beco
<Pskol> falow ae
<Giverny> edenc esse meebo sempre foi foda
<Giverny> mas agora até o code tá bom
<_4_7_3_> 3:19 hora de mimir. boa noite pessoal!
<giano_> boa noite a todos tenho cds do ubuntu 10.04 LTS sou de porto alegre quem quiser tenho 10 cds ainda ja que a canonical só vai vender vou doar pra quem ainda não tem mas tem que ser da região preferencialmente de porto alegre
<giano_> tão tudo durmindo eu tão tudo chapado kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ninguem responde
<giano_> ta parado isso aqui vo começa agera polemica
<giano_> porque o archlinux sendo  rooling release com os ultimos pacotes dos softwares a mais etável que o ubuntu? é pro cara fica pensando né
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<giano_> kkkkkkkk
<mvcirino> Bom dia povo. Flisol-SP estava um show ontem. Quem não foi, perdeu. Ganhei uma camiseta Debian muito show.
<damian> alguém pode me ajudar? Tenho uma placa de monitoramento Techwell Inc. Device 6804 (rev 10), preciso instalar e não sei como fazer
<EduardeCalibal> damian, de uma lida em http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=76048.0
<thiago_> Bom Dia pessoal!
<thiago_> Alquém aqui pode me ajudar??
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém por aqui sabe se existe algum programa que me permita importas menus de um DVD?  Preciso realizar reparos nos menus que estão danificados.
<thiago_> Estou com um pequeno problema com o panel do ubuntu 10.04
<EduardeCalibal> importar...
<thiago_> não consigo adicionar e nem remover nada no panel superior do ubuntu
<Rodrigoo> Bom dia
<thiago_> as unicas opções que me aparece quando clico com o botão direito do mouse é "ajuda" e sobre panel
<EduardeCalibal> gnome?
<EduardeCalibal> Já tive um problema assim uma vez, não recordo mais a causa.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que na época apaguei os arquivos de configuração relacionados as barras.
<thiago_> e você sabe onde fica esse arquivo de configuração?
<thiago_> sim é gnome
<EduardeCalibal> Vou verificar, momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que fica na sua pasta, provavelmente em ~/.gnome ou ~/.gnome2
<EduardeCalibal> Estou tentando identificar o local das configurações das barras.
<thiago_> aqui eu encontrei uma pasta chamada panel2.d
<thiago_> em ~/.gnome2/panel2.d
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui no meu não estou conseguindo criar novos painéis...  Acho que andei alterando coisas por aqui recentemente...
<EduardeCalibal> Para testar isso ai é simples.  Basta renomear essa pasta e reiniciar o gnome.  Se as barras sumirem era ela, se der jabu, traz ela devolta para o lugar.
<EduardeCalibal> Meus menus estão nessa pasta que falou.
<damian> eu consegui achar algo que orientou a baixar o driver, mas pede para compilar
<damian> o comando que passaram para fazer a compilação termina em erro
<damian> sudo make
<damian> e a menssagem
<damian> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.32-28-generic/build M=/home/aelson/tw68-v2 modules
<damian> make[1]: Entrando no diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-28-generic'
<damian>  CC [M]  /home/aelson/tw68-v2/tw68-core.o
<damian> /home/aelson/tw68-v2/tw68-core.c: In function ‘tw68_dma_free’:
<damian> /home/aelson/tw68-v2/tw68-core.c:113: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘videobuf_waiton’ from incompatible pointer type
<damian> include/media/videobuf-core.h:187: note: expected ‘struct videobuf_buffer *’ but argument is of type ‘struct videobuf_queue *’
<damian> > /home/aelson/tw68-v2/tw68-core.c:113: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘videobuf_waiton’ makes integer from pointer without a cast
<damian>  include/media/videobuf-core.h:187: note: expected ‘int’ but argument is of type ‘struct videobuf_buffer *’
<damian> /home/aelson/tw68-v2/tw68-core.c:113: error: too many arguments to function ‘videobuf_waiton’
<damian> make[2]: ** [/home/aelson/tw68-v2/tw68-core.o] Erro 1
<damian> make[1]: ** [_module_/home/aelson/tw68-v2] Erro 2
<damian> make[1]: Saindo do diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-28-generic'
<damian> make: ** [all] Erro 2
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece um erro de compilação...
<EduardeCalibal> Vai precisar de uma versão corrigida desses fontes ou compilar usando opções especiais para que não de erros.
<ffr76> Bom dia:>)
<ffr76> Pq meu pc não usa mais da  memoria swap???
<idUb_> qual é a outra sala do ubuntu-br
<damian> saberia quais são esses comandos especiais para não dar erro?
<thiago_> EduardeCalibal, deu certo eu recuperei o menu excluindo a quela pasta ~/gnome/panel2.d
<EduardeCalibal> Beleza.
<thiago_> valeu
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que eventualmente alguma coisa ali corrompe criando esse problema.
<damian> acabei observei que está disponível atualizações para o sistema, sera que pode ajudar a resolver?
<damian> acabei obbservei = acabei de observar
<damian> vou reiniciar volto logo
<damian> voltei
<natsha> bom dia
<ffr76> bom dia :>)
<idUb> bom dia galera.
<idUb> ubuntu não inicializa mais, abre o grub e quando seleciono o ubuntu ele fica so no cursor piscando. No win rola de boa. o que pode ser???
<natsha> eu instalei o firefox 4.0 e quero desinstalar e colocar o que estava antes
<natsha> esse 4.0 fica travando
<natsha> alguem pode me ajudar
<natsha> desde já agradeço
<ffr76> natsha,no terminal digite dpkg --purge firefox
<natsha> ta bom
<ffr76> natsha,isto desistala firefox depois vc  instal a ver são que quizer :>)
<natsha> deu comando errad
<damian> EduardeCalibal, estive observasndo uma coisa, são duas partes o drive, uma fica salvo em uma pasta chamada module e a outra na pasta chamada tw68-v2
<natsha> errado
<damian> se  rodo o sudo make dentro da pasta module mostra um erro diferente
<damian> aelson@aelson-desktop:~/module$ sudo make
<damian> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.32-30-generic/build M= modules
<damian> make[1]: Entrando no diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-30-generic'
<damian>   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/hash
<damian>   HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o
<damian> scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_askvalue’:
<damian> scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result
<damian> scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_choice’:
<damian> scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result
<damian>   HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o
<damian>   HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o
<damian>   HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf
<ffr76> natsha,tente sudo dpkg -- purge
<damian> scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig
<damian> make[1]: Saindo do diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-30-generic'
<damian> make[1]: Entrando no diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-30-generic'
<damian>   CHK     include/linux/version.h
<damian>   CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h
<damian>   UPD     include/linux/utsrelease.h
<damian>   SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-x86
<damian> make[2]: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `kernel/bounds.c', necessário por `kernel/bounds.s'.  Pare.
<damian> make[1]: ** [prepare0] Erro 2
<damian> make[1]: Saindo do diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-30-generic'
<damian> make: ** [all] Erro 2
<damian> se existir outra forma de compilar o driver que possa me passar eu agradeço muito
<natsha> não deu certo
<damian> até porque se eu não colocar as cameras para gravar logo terei de instalar o windows e eu não estou querendo fazer isso
<ffr76> natsha,oq houve?
<ffr76> natsha,tente talvez sudo apt-get purge firefox
<EduardeCalibal> damian, esse erro de sem regra é por que no make falta algo sobre o que precisa ser gerado.  Para mim pode ser problema com a versão que esta compilando.
<fwiffo> valeu canibal
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta fazer primeiro o make prepare para depois o make.
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, pode tentar rodar o firefox em modo de segurança, geralmente os incidentes que tenho com ele sempre estão vinculados a problemas com algum dos complementos.
<EduardeCalibal> Ops...  Ela já tinha saído.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<damian> olha nada estava dando certo, e encontrei um outro drive
<thiago_> Alguém aqui sabe o acontece se eu instalar o pacote "gnome - 1:2.28+1ubuntu3 - The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components" no ubuntu lucid 10.04???
<damian> desse vez parese ter compilado
<damian> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.32-30-generic/build M=/home/aelson/tw68-v2-lucid-tw6804 modules
<damian> make[1]: Entrando no diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-30-generic'
<damian>   CC [M]  /home/aelson/tw68-v2-lucid-tw6804/tw68-core.o
<damian>   CC [M]  /home/aelson/tw68-v2-lucid-tw6804/tw68-risc.o
<damian>   CC [M]  /home/aelson/tw68-v2-lucid-tw6804/tw68-tvaudio.o
<damian>   LD [M]  /home/aelson/tw68-v2-lucid-tw6804/tw68.o
<damian>   Building modules, stage 2.
<damian>   MODPOST 1 modules
<damian>   CC      /home/aelson/tw68-v2-lucid-tw6804/tw68.mod.o
<damian>   LD [M]  /home/aelson/tw68-v2-lucid-tw6804/tw68.ko
<damian> make[1]: Saindo do diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-30-generic'
<damian> pelo menos não percebi nenhum erro
<damian> vou reiniciar e ver se adicionou
<thiago_> Alguém aqui sabe o acontece se eu instalar o pacote "gnome - 1:2.28+1ubuntu3 - The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components" no ubuntu lucid 10.04???
<damian> EduardeCalibal, apesar de não ter dado erro preciso fazer alguma coisa para que o Ubuntu carregue o driver?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, pelo que passou os arquivos com extensão .o foram criados na sua pasta, dentro da pasta onde usou o make.
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente tem uma instrução para instalar.  Melhor pegar mais informações antes de tentar carregar algo no sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Meu palpite é que o arquivo tw68.ko seja seu módulo para suporte ao hardware.
<EduardeCalibal> Que deve ter que carregar com o modprobe
<damian> um deve ser ele então porque nas pesquisas que eu fiz ele era muito mencionado
<Chaintech> thiago_ talvez não seja boa ideia instalares
<damian> mas não conseguia compilar, agora que compilou então vou tentar
<damian> como fica o comando com o modprobe?
<shallwe> bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> modprobe <módulo>
<shallwe> damian, isso ai é webcam?
<damian> não é webcam, são 2 cameras ligadas a uma placa própria
<damian> para monitoramento
<shallwe> aa bom
<damian> FATAL: Module tw68.ko not found
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa dar o caminho completo se não estiver instalado no local correto.
<EduardeCalibal> Não me recordo agora se consegue carregar assim...
<ZNC> damian, geovision? 800?
<damian> e sabe qual seria o local correto?
<EduardeCalibal> Lembro que tem a pasta modules
<EduardeCalibal> Fica vinculada ao kernell que esta rodando.
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos...
<damian> porque ao baixar baixou na pasta do usuário ao compilar compilei lá masmo
<EduardeCalibal> Pode tentar rodar ele ai mesmo com modprobe ./nome
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que funciona.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que seria /lib/modules/<kernell>
<damian> e quando eu reiniciar o pc terei sempre de executar esse comando?
<EduardeCalibal> Primeiro vai ter que testar.
<EduardeCalibal> Depois de ter certeza que é isso ai mesmo precisa colocar ele lá nos módulos e adicionar para carga com o sistema.
<damian> certo tenho essa pasta
<EduardeCalibal> O modprobe -l lista os módulos disponíveis para carga.  Só não sei se ele cria essa lista ou busca sempre que usa o comando.
<EduardeCalibal> Se não precisa atualizar acho que só vai precisar jogar o módulo por lá.
<damian> modprobe ./tw68.ko
<EduardeCalibal> Se for só jogar quando digitar modprobe tw68 ele já vai encontrar.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Para testar.
<damian> continua com o erro
<EduardeCalibal> O mesmo?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que vai ter que jogar lá.
<EduardeCalibal> Depois de jogar lá para carregar irá usar modprobe tw68 apenas.
<damian> isso, fatal: Module ./tw68.ko not found
<EduardeCalibal> É, acho que ele só usa os módulos que estiverem no local correto.
<damian> então vou copiar para lá
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tem um procedimento correto para fazer isso ao invés de copiar.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou vendo se acho aqui.
<damian> ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Chegou a tentar carregar novamente?
<damian> mesma coisa
<EduardeCalibal> Fez sem o ./ e sem o .ko né?
<damian> sem o .ko vou fazer agora
<damian> pronte, ainda o mesmo erro
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, acho que vai precisar atualizar a lista de módulos antes de poder carregar...
<damian> e como faz isso sabe?
<EduardeCalibal> Pesaquisando agora...
<tania> bom dia :)
<damian> acho que preciso achar um curso mais avança que ensine fazer essas coisas
<tania> quero reinstalar o ubuntu e usar a reusar a partição que já usava de home
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que precisa estar dentro da pasta kernell dentro da pasta /lib/modules/<kernell>/kernell
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que precisa estar dentro da pasta kernell dentro da pasta /lib/modules/<kernell>/kernel
<EduardeCalibal> Apenas um l no kernel
<tania> quero reinstalar o ubuntu e a reusar a partição que já usava de home
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, eu faria assim no seu caso tania, não formataria as partições, remanejaria tudo para uma pasta, algo como /copias e depois instalaria tomando o cuidado de não apagar os discos.
<EduardeCalibal> damian, após copiar precisa usar o comando depmod -a para mapear a lista de módulos.
<EduardeCalibal> É, criei a copia de um módulo e após usar o depmod -a ele apareceu na lista do modprobe -l
<tania> EduardeCalibal: http://imagebin.org/147464
<tania> pensei em fazer algo assim
<EduardeCalibal> Nessas horas que vejo que minha internet esta lenta...  Vou ver.
<damian> poxa estou com problemas para copiar.
<Chaintech> tania quando instalares na parte das partições não mandes formatar a Home
<damian> por ser uma pasta protegida do sistema não deixa eu colar nada lá e não sei o comando pelo terminar
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser.  No seu caso ali pode ser que queira remanejar suas configurações antes para evitar que elas causem algum problema com a nova instalação.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas pode fazer como indicou ali sem maiores problemas, ao menos me parece isso.
<leysantos_> oi pessoal estou com um probleminha aqui
<EduardeCalibal> damian, não conseguiu copiar então usa o sudo na frente do comando.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não deveria conseguir usar o modprobe sem o sudo também.
<EduardeCalibal> Ao menos aqui não funciona...  Se bem que não uso Ubuntu também.  :-/
<leysantos_> tou precisando instalar meu driver de video que baixei do site da amd
<damian> hummmm, isso pode mudar muita coisa
<EduardeCalibal> Ficaria assim:  sudo cp <origem> <destino>
<frederasfc> ola a todos ....alguem pode me ajudar a implemtar qos no ubuntu 10.10
<leysantos_> jeflui, bom dia
<frederasfc> li sobre cbq e htb ...nao consegui encontrar nenhum tutorial na net
<leysantos_> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o driver de video
<EduardeCalibal> leysantos_, melhor dizer o driver que esta tentando instalar e aguardar que alguém se disponha a te ajudar.
<leysantos_> EduardeCalibal, é o ati radeon 5850
<leysantos_> EduardeCalibal, estou usando ubuntu 10.10
<EduardeCalibal> O arquivo da amd é sh, bin ou algo assim?
<frederasfc> controle de banda de internet com HTB ou CBQ ..alguem pode me ajudar
<leysantos_> ele eh run
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, pode ser que só precise marcar ele como executável e mandar rodar.
<leysantos_> eu baixei o driver mais não estou conseguindo instalar
<EduardeCalibal> Como falei, marca como executável nas propriedades dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode também abrir um terminal e usar o comando sh <arquivo> para rodar ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem que ir até o local onde ele esta localizado.
<leysantos_> vou tentar aqui blz
<damian> não consegui
<damian> quando digito sudo modprobe tw e preciona TAB até aparece o arquivo
<damian> mas ao mandar executar erro
<leysantos_> deu a mensagem sh: cant open ati-driver....
<leysantos_> EduardeCalibal, valeu amigo eu consegui obrigado
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> damian, não preciona tab.
<leysantos_> EduardeCalibal, fui em propriedades e marquei e deu certo
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> damian, já usou o depmod -a?
<EduardeCalibal> Depois de dar o depmod -a ele vai estar na lista do modprobe mas não pode usar o autocompletar do sistema por que ele serve apenas para os arquivos na pasta atual.
<EduardeCalibal> Para listar os módulos do sistema use o comando modprobe -l|grep tw86
<EduardeCalibal> Se aparecer é por que o depmod -a funcionou.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom...  Tenho que almoçar.
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<ZNC> lxmusic show
<ZNC> EduardeCalibal, qual vc digita mod na sua home e aperta o tabe mostra o comando la
<ZNC> ele mostra comandos tambem, tenta um mk (e aperta o tab)
<ZNC> mkdi
<EduardeCalibal> ZNC...  Pos é, faz parte do completar.  Mas não mostra os parâmetros dos comandos.
<EduardeCalibal> Apenas arquivos e comandos.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<ZNC> EduardeCalibal, :D
<ZNC> EduardeCalibal, bom dia
<damian> acho que estou com problema,  não tenho esse comando dpmod
<leysantos> EduardeCalibal, valeu agora ficou massa aqui
<ZNC> damian, [live@znc ~]$ dpmod
<ZNC> bash: dpmod: comando não encontrado
<ZNC> damian, <EduardeCalibal> Se aparecer é por que o depmod -a funcionou.
<damian> isso
<damian> modprobe -l|grep tw86 não mostrou nada.
<damian> bom agora é meio dia eu nem tinha me percebido
<damian> vou almoçar volto depois
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, pegue o pacote todo, se estiver com ubuntu kde-full, o kde simples é um lixo, nao vale apena, (apt-get install kde-full)
<ZNC> entao pega esse ai, e depois fale mal igual aos outros loser da vida
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, boa sorte
<giano_> boa tarde pessoal
<peregrinator_six> giano_, Boa tarde.
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, [live@znc ~]$ k3b
<ZNC> bash: k3b: comando não encontrado
<ZNC> nao use kde no ubuntu
<ZNC> KDE - Seja livre!
<ZNC> Versão da plataforma 4.6.2 (4.6.2)
<ZNC> peregrinator_six prefira distro lites com o arch, (ja q vc nao quer tanta coisa)
<ZNC> nem vem o amarok
<ZNC> se quiser instale, (consegue compreender?)
<ZNC> kde-full no ubuntu,
<giano_> <peregrinator_six> boa tarde man
<ZNC> giano_, oi, ontem conseguiu resolver o problema dos arquivos ocultos?
<giano_> sim
<ZNC> perfeito :-D
<giano_> <ZNC>
<giano_> <ZNC> o arch aqui ta subindo serene em 20 segundos cumendo só 100mb de ram passei a noite configurando algumas coisas do gnome pra ficar mais rapido compilei o kernel e meti o patch kon colivas
<giano_> sereno*
<ZNC> giano_, o meu sobe com 15 segundos completamente padrao,
<ZNC> novamente instalando o ubuntu no pendrive, a unica diferença agora é que editei o netinstall, quero ver da nao detectar o teclado certo :-D
<ZNC> marcos, oque quer? (da uma procurada no google, deixei de usar ubuntu no real pc, ubuntu apenas para fins educativo e para passar o linux a novos usuarios)
<ZNC> essas perguntas é so vc perguntar no canal q alguem vai lhe responder, ok marcos ?
<giano_> <ZNC> pior foi as cara dos fodão do debian e ubuntu ontem no FLISOL quando liguei o netbook com ubuntu desktop 10.10 abri um termenial dei um comando top e bum memória usada 48mb de ram buffers num total de 120 poucos mb kkkkk
<giano_> tudo perguntando meu como tu faiz isso
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkk
<ZNC> rssrrssr
<PeDor> boa tarde, estou com um problema muito estranho. algumas imagens de sites aleatórios ficam grudadas na tela
<PeDor> e aparecem na área de trabalho, em programas
<giano_> <ZNC> olha o arch ai com duas janelas abertas do firefox com varias abas terminal skype emesene xchat-gnome rhythmbox firestarter compiz app-set Mem:   1860760k total,  1780188k used,    80572k free,    36900k buffers
<ZNC> :)
<Riiick> boa tarde presciso da ajudar de alguns a respeito de aparencia do meu ubuntu
<giano_> ta funcionando o kon colivas kkkkk
<PeDor> alguém sabe o que é isso? é tão estranho que nem consigo dar um nome pra isso e procurar no google, rs
<ZNC> PeDor pode tirar um print da tela e nos mostrar?
<PeDor> znc, posso sim
<PeDor> qual é o site que eu coloco imagem mesmo?
<giano_> imageshack
<ZNC> Riiick lhe agaranto fale no canal alguem pode lhe responder
<ZNC> PeDor http://up-me.org
<Riiick> znc como assim ?
<Riiick> no canal ?
<Nilodanx5> gente como eu uso o samba pra se adequar em qualquer ip que eu possa me conectar???
<Riiick> e q so novatp
<ZNC> meu pvt (<Riiick> Olá td bem ?)
<PeDor> http://www.up-me.org/s/?a=captura_de_tela_1302450293.png
<Illuminarch> Boa tarde!
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<Nilodanx5> alguem mexe em samba?
<ZNC> PeDor, sua area de trabalho parece normal nao?
<ZNC> melhor (ambiente de trabalho)
<oitofelix> Olá a todos!
<oitofelix> Alguém poderia me ajudar com um problema de acentuação no terminal?
<PeDor> ZNC, dessa vez sim
<ZNC> PeDor, o ff pode causar isso, alembrei agora, quando eu estava usando o pc com varias coisas aberta, ele fazia isso
<PeDor> ZNC, mas a imagem as vezes aparece no ambiente de trabalho
<ZNC> ficava um icone da img q eu arrastava (esta acontecendo isso ne?)
<PeDor> ZNC, mas mesmo fechando não resolve
<PeDor> é
<giano_> http://img695.imageshack.us/f/capturadetelavd.png/ <ZNC> olha ai
<ZNC> PeDor, comigo nao
<ZNC> giano_, abrindo
<PeDor> ZNC, pois é... fechei o ff e a imagem continua, hehehehe, muito louco isso
<ZNC> giano_, :) grafico bonito
<ZNC> PeDor pkill -9 firefox-run
<ZNC> veja o quanto ele esta usando de ram quando acontece essa zica
<PeDor> onde vejo?
<ZNC> monitor do sistema
<ZNC> prefira algo como o htop
<PeDor> não está usando muito não
<PeDor> 230
<PeDor> o ff 4 ta chegando a quase 1 gb, rs
<ZNC> :O
<ZNC> eu uso ff 4 com muitas coisas aberta, e esta usando 147mb
<ZNC> ¬¬
<PeDor> ZNC, caramba!
<giano_> <ZNC> evolution ff 4 rhythmbox xchat skype
<PeDor> em pouco tempo ele chega a 900mg
<giano_> 1780188k used
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> meu ff esta com estes 3 videos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBqT4Ey3nfw  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR-Z_3Qk_0Q http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S11sEkbQdUs
<ZNC> gosto de ver os graficos :-D
<PeDor> eu heim.... algo muito errado por aqui então
<PeDor> imagem fantasma
<PeDor> consumo insano de memória
<PeDor> uahauuhauhahua, achei a palavra, ghost image
<ZNC> nao ligue no ubuntu é assim mesmo
<ZNC> ubuntu+lxde = show
<PeDor> lxde?
<PeDor> acho que instalei em uma máquina, agora não lembro, é o ambiente gráfico mais leve?
<PeDor> o problema é do flash
<ZNC> o problema é o gnome, gtk
<giano_>  <PeDor> que distro vc usa?
<ZNC> mas chega d gnome por hj, vou almoçar
<PeDor> giano_, ubuntu maverick
<PeDor> giano_, por que?
<giano_> instala o openbox e bota o gnome a roda em cima da trabalha tem que seta nos arquivos do sistema e gconf tudo pra openbox to com um netbook que fiz isso quando ligo ele sai consumindo uns 120mb de ram sendo que só 40 ne poucos ta em uso o resto é do buffer
<giano_> <PeDor>
<PeDor> giano_, vixi cara
<PeDor> isso ai seria foda pra mim... conhecimento muito básico
<PeDor> seria uma boa mesmo
<giano_> por que o que? vc não quer menos consumo de hardware?
<giano_> hum okok
<PeDor> giano_, acho que sua resposta demorou para chegar, rs
<PeDor> ah, menos consumo seria perfeito, rs
<giano_> <PeDor> eu usei o recuso de localizar no gconf e a pequisa na partição raiz tudo que tinha compiz ou metacyti mudei pra openbox e consegui faze o bixo voa
<giano_> kkkkkkk
<giano_> recurso*
<PeDor> hehehehe
<PeDor> isso da trabalho?
<giano_> passei a noite toda muito google e search no pc mas valeu a pena
<giano_> kkk
<PeDor> hehehehe
<PeDor> vixi, isso significa que eu ficaria uma semana fazendo isso
<PeDor> outro dia inventei de ressuscitar um pc velho gastei dias para conseguir fazer ele reconhecer o hd, rs
<PeDor> e depois descobri que a solução era estúpida, bastava tirar uma linha do grub
<PeDor> giano_, vou reiniciar aqui para tirar essa imagem da tela
<giano_> ok
<giano_> vai la man
<ZNC> giano_ adoro o suporte do arch, nem tem, mas pelo menos se vc quiser alguma coisa, (o problema é seu corra atras), consegui fazer meu python funfar como deve :-D
<giano_> beleza
<giano_> mas tudo que a gente acha no forum e na wiki funciona pior as distro que oferecem suporte ele nunca funciona sabes do que estou falando né kkkk
<ZNC> giano_ por isso gosto tanto do arch, qq problema eu sei q nem tem pessoas para perguntar,
<ZNC> giano_, comigo nem funfou, apenas mudei de local a pasta do python ssrsr
<ZNC> thls-, ola boa tarde
<ZNC> 2mim para desligar o sistema
<thls-> Boa tarde ZNC :)
<ZNC> vou fazer uma gambiarra
<ZNC> para refrigerar meu cpu
<ZNC> tenho uma barra de metal, vou ligar ela do gabinete e colocar na frente do ar, que fica pertinho do gabinete ao dissipador do cpu e do chipset haiahiahia
<ZNC> desligando...
<Ricardo__> aqui deixo torrando
<Ricardo__> e foda-se
<Ricardo__> de 60 graus a 70
<Ricardo__> sempre
<Ricardo__> nao travando e'a conta
<Ricardo__> aeaehhea
<giano_> <ZNC> to cheio de cds da canonical aqui ubuntu 10.04 tenho uns 10 meus camarada tavam com varias caixas ontem querendo se livra
<giano_> peguei um o suse os gringo da novel tavam aqui curti foi os adezivos peguei um monte aqueles tipo de processador só que do opensuse
<giano_> um do suse tanbem*
<Ricardo__> é o lts
<Ricardo__> eu tenho 1 tb
<Ricardo__> do lucid
<MarconM> Boa Tarde a Todos
<mvcirino> Tarde!
<freack> Tarde.
<Chaintech> Boas
<MarconM> Opa
<MarconM> mvcirino: como q ta
<MarconM> fazendo oque ae
<mvcirino> Tô vendo um video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sKkUSRhAAU
<mvcirino> Onde estive na Flisol de SP... Muito bom.
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Ae!
<mvcirino> Ganhei uma camiseta do Debian muito maneira
<mvcirino> .. fora os contatos que fiz :D
<MarconM> D3l3t3: blz man
<D3l3t3> MarconM, Tranquilidade e ae?
<MarconM> mvcirino: que bacana
<MarconM> D3l3t3: tudo certo .... to esperando baixar o movie aqui para min assistir
<MarconM> alguem ja viu o filme
<MarconM> Snatch, porcos e diamantes
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Saquei. Eu baxei ontem um documentario do Bill Gates, mas ainda nao assisti,
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> D3l3t3: do bill gates
<MarconM> o.O
<D3l3t3> MarconM,  Sim,sim. :D
<MarconM> mvcirino: D3l3t3 é um traidor
<MarconM> aeuahauaheuehaeuhuha
<D3l3t3> MarconM, mvcirino  dhasiudhuisadh. Ué cara...
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * MarconM bate em D3l3t3 com um vara grande de pescar
<mvcirino> Se for o documentários que eu estou pensando é bom. Mostra a genialidade do Gates e o poder de persuasão dele
<mvcirino> como ele manipulou as pessoas para conseguir o DOS, a Apple e 'proibir' o compartilhamento de códigos nas universidades
<MarconM> mvcirino: verdade ... mas esse dae nao é o movie
<MarconM> mvcirino: piratas de sircon valley
<MarconM> nao lembro bem o nome
<D3l3t3> chupa MarconM !
<mvcirino> Sim, estou falando de um documentário que passou no History Channel eu acho
<D3l3t3> :D
<MarconM> mvcirino: ata
<MarconM> nao vi
<mvcirino> Chama-se "A vida de Bill Gates"
<MarconM> nome bem pensado mvcirino
<MarconM> auehauheauehaueahuhuea
<mvcirino> Eu ripei em Divx... tá perdido em algum lugar aqui no meio da bagunça
<MarconM> vixi
<MarconM> mvcirino: lança no torrent
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> tem a do linux nao
<MarconM> linus toward
 * D3l3t3 Bill Gates O sultão do Software
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> mvcirino: .... esse delete usa windows .. e ta aqui apra espionar
<D3l3t3> Bill Gates O sultão do Softwar mvcirino MarconM
<D3l3t3> Software*
<MarconM> mvcirino: ...... se tirar uma foto do bill gates de corpo
<MarconM> mvcirino: aparece o D3l3t3 em baixo segurando
<MarconM> \o/
<mvcirino> hmmm... espião por aqui  é?! :P
<MarconM> aueahuehaueheuehauhuha
<MarconM> mvcirino: yes
<D3l3t3> --'
<MarconM> aeuhaeuahuehueaheuehuhea
<MarconM> D3l3t3: aeuhauehuhauheua
<MarconM> Ouch
<mvcirino> Vou almoçar e depois fazer o IR da minha tia, da minha mãe, do meu irmão :( .. o meu fica pra o último dia
<D3l3t3> Vou almoçar também. MarconM
<MarconM> vai la
<MarconM> =/
<MarconM> tava vendo o movie
<MarconM> cramba
<MarconM> melhor video q ja vi
<MarconM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVwlXOqorNY&feature=related
<MarconM> botei fé no lula as respeito do software livre
<MarconM> \o
<damian> Boa tarde
<damian> voltei
<damian> EduardeCalibal, está podendo ajudar para tentar carregar o driver?
<EduardeCalibal> damian, chegou a conseguir usar o depmod -a?  Se não deu é por que não usou o sudo antes.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que foi esse o problema.
<EduardeCalibal> E o módulo foi copiado para junto dos outros módulos antes né?
<damian> o depmod deo como comando inválido
<EduardeCalibal> Se não for root acho que não consegue executar ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou pode não ter o pacote.  Vou ver o pacote dele.
<damian> ok
<EduardeCalibal> pacote module-init-tools, precisa ter ele para ter o comando.
<damian> agora passou
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem ele, ele vem junto com o modprobe...
<damian> mas não retornou erro e nem disse que fez algo
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  Ele demora um pouco mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora se executar o modprobe -l|grep <modulo> ele vai aparecer.
<damian> não demorou, apenas pulou para a linha seguinte
<damian> dessa vez ele não deu erro mas também não deu nenhuma menssagem
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não retorna mensagens mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> A não ser que use o comando com a opção -v ai ele vai encher muitas telas de mensagens...
<EduardeCalibal> O que não recomendo.
<damian> ok
<damian> o modprob executou e retornou
<damian> modprobe -l|grep
<EduardeCalibal> modprobe -l|grep tw86
<damian> digo
<damian> kernel/drivers/tw68.ko
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> modprobe tw68
<EduardeCalibal> Se não der erro ele deve ter carregado.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode verificar mais mensagens no dmesg.
<damian> ok passou sem erro apenas pulando para linha seguinte
<EduardeCalibal> Até ai ok, pode ser que esteja funcionando já.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem alguma forma de testar isso?
<damian> [12462.496642] tw6804[0]: registered device video1 [v4l2]
<damian> [12462.496678] tw6804[0]: registered device vbi0
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Novo dispositivo de vídeo ali.
<EduardeCalibal> Novos.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o camorama ou outro programa para câmeras pode ser usado nos testes.
<EduardeCalibal> Até mesmo o sane pode servir, acho.
<damian> bom da última fez que estava tentando sem ter sucesso eu havia instalado o Zone Minder
<damian> mas não está aparecendo na lista de programas
<damian> vou ver o sane
<damian> ops não está instaldo, voui instalar
<EduardeCalibal> Já era bom testar com o programa que vai usar.
<damian> Bom na verdade eu ouvi falar do Zone Minder mas não sei qual seria a melhor opção
<damian> o sane instalou, como carrego?
<EduardeCalibal> Eu uso aqui o xsane
<EduardeCalibal> Ele tem uma opção para selecionar o dispositivo de vídeo que vai usar.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, o scanner...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ele acha que minha placa de tv é um scanner.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<damian> sim outra coisa interressante, o drive já está pronto para ser carregado automaticamente ou quando iniciar o ubuntu terei que mandar carragar?
<damian> hummm
<EduardeCalibal> Não.  Vejamos como instalar...  Acho que tenho isso anotado.
<EduardeCalibal> Adicionar o nome do módulo ao arquivo /etc/modules.  Acho que isso irá fazer com que carregue com o sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Provavelmente não é a única forma de fazer isso.
<damian> olha  o Xsane foi bom ter instalado mas aqui tem uma impressora multifuncional e ele pegou ela como scanner
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Ele tem uma opção por linha de comando para pegar o dispositivo.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Não esta funcionando aqui também...  Acho que isso que falei com o xsane só funcionava com as versões antigas, agora ele não detecta a minha tv como dispositivo.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar o que tenho aqui que ainda pode te servir...  Momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Programa cheese esta achando que minha tv é uma webcam.
<EduardeCalibal> Nem o camorama esta pegando ela mais.
<EduardeCalibal> É, o único que tenho aqui que pode te ajudar é o cheese mesmo.
<damian> ok
<damian> mexer com o zoneminder você não sabe?
<EduardeCalibal> O nome não é estranho para mim mas não tenho experiência com ele...  Estou com a impressão que cheguei a instalar ele para controlar várias webcam mas ele não fazia o que eu esperava.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ele é mais para monitorar pela página.
<EduardeCalibal> E queria conjugar com um sistema automatizado.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que era por ai.
<damian> bom eu estive pesquisando e vi que ele é para ser usado em sistemas de monitoramento
<damian> inclusive com a opção de ver pela web
<damian> digop internet.
<damian> mas ainda não consegui algo que ensine a usar
<damian> bom agora ficou mais fácil. Muito obrigado por sua ajuda
<damian> esses últimos programas que me faloou foram uteis pois acabaram de me pedir para instalar uma webcam
<damian> mais uma vez obrigado
<EduardeCalibal> Uma vez encontrei uma matéria sobre isso e falava nele, por isso instalei mas nunca gastei muito tempo com ele.  Não me pareceu complicado de configurar.
<EduardeCalibal> Boa sorte com isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Tocar serviço aqui... Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<damian> valeu
<damian> abraço
<tania> tarde! :)
<mvcirino> tarde!
<tania> estou adicionando um micro com ubuntu 10.10 a servidor Win 2003
<tania> mas ta dando um erro: failed to open /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb
<MarconM> boa tarde
<mvcirino> Tania, desculpe. estava no telefone. Tentou usar o comando net ads join -U administrator ou administrador, dependendo do caso ? ?  O usuário em questão tem as devidas permissões ?
<tania> foi esse mesmo
<tania> e o usuário possui as permissões
<mvcirino> Então deixa eu procurar algo no Google :P
<crimeboy> que prestativo
<crimeboy> tania: vc eh de sp?
<tania> ok mvcirino.. to pesquisando  a um tempinho tb
<tania> interior de sp crimeboy
<mvcirino> Achei uma página em russo, mas dá pra entender os comando. Usando o translator do google fica confuso, mas dá pra entender um pouco http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=4776.150
<mvcirino> Basicamente é remover o secrets.tbd, parar os serviços e reiniciá-los
<freack> russo? quem aqui não entende russo? hehe
<tania> acho que configurei o smb errado no  campos password server
<mvcirino> Russo é básico, ainda mais pra quem tem um server na Ucrânia (eu) hahahahahaha
<freack> hehehehe
<nosbor> boa tarde pessoal
<tania> tarde nosbor
<piero> !baixar
<tsnovo> alguem conhece o guitar pro?
<tsnovo> existe algum programa similar para o ubuntu?
<ZNC> tsnovo, como ninguem respondeu podes recorrer ao canal italiano #ubuntu-it e postar a seguente frase (guitar pro, ha da ubuntu?)
<ZNC> tsnovo, ou  melhor (Come installare Guitar Pro su Ubuntu?)
<Riiick> alguem ai pode me ajudar a ativar meu compiz fusion ?
<Riiick> alguem aii ?
<Riiick> alguem aii ?????????????????????????? podeeeee meeeeeeeeeeeee ajudarrrrrrrrrrrrr ??????????
<tania> calma Riiick
<ZNC> Riiick
<ZNC> Riiick apt-get install fusion-icon
<ZNC> abra ele vai no icone que fica perto do relogio
<ZNC> e pronto
<ZNC> so ativar
<ZNC> nao esqueça de iniciar o compiz
<ZNC> alt+f2 (compiz --replace)
<Riiick> valeu
<ZNC> instala o emerald
<ZNC> nossa show
<ZNC> consulte o wiki de sua distro para ver como proceder na instalação
<soares> bt
<soares> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida ?
<tsnovo> alguem conhece algum programa parcedio com guitar pro para o ubuntu?
<_4_7_3_> LOL AMIGOS! e bom começo de noite.
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> boa noite pessoal, como eu utilizo o wine ?
<_4_7_3_> <Rodrigo-RJ-MB> simples! http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=como+usar+o+wine&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> ja ouviu falar de um jogo chamado dangerous waters, este é q eu quero colocar no ubuntu
<Illuminarch> Pessoal, estou tendo problemas ao reproduzir audio...o som fica partindo e as vezes avança a música sozinho, alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<_4_7_3_> <Rodrigo-RJ-MB> nunca ouvi falar, mas você pode tentar o play on linux
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> como se nem acho o diretório
<_4_7_3_> <Rodrigo-RJ-MB> está na sua pasta pessoal
<_4_7_3_> <Rodrigo-RJ-MB> um ícone com uma casinha
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> sim
<_4_7_3_> na pasta drive_c
<_4_7_3_> seus arquivos windows são instalados lá
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> mas não aparece onde esta instalado
<_4_7_3_> é porque está oculto
<_4_7_3_> dá uma olhadinha no menu
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> não to achando
<_4_7_3_> o wine ou o play on linux?
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> como?
<_4_7_3_> <Rodrigo-RJ-MB> tudo que você instala está na sua pasta pessoal algumas coisas ficam ocultas outras não para mostrar os arquivos ocultos pressione ctrl+h com a janela selecionada.
<_4_7_3_> a pasta que você quer acho que pode ser .wine
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> não aparece, pq eu usava o windows 7 e instalei na pasta programs file x86, esta não aparece
<_4_7_3_> em qual sistema operacional você está agora?
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> ubuntu 10.10
<_4_7_3_> a pasta que você quer acessar está em uma unidade ntfs?
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> acho q sim
<_4_7_3_> então ela pode não estar montara
<_4_7_3_> montada*
<_4_7_3_> precisa montar a unidade primeiro. clique em locais> computador>
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> e agora?
<_4_7_3_> lembra o nome da unidade de disco?
<_4_7_3_> é só clicar nela como no windows, a montagem acontece automaticamente
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> sim
<_4_7_3_> se ela abriu é só procurar a pasta onde está o seu jogo
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> achei
<_4_7_3_> deu certo?
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> The file '/media/E2080E08080DDD03/Program Files (x86)/Sonalysts Combat Simulations/Dangerous Waters/dangerouswaters.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> este erro
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> e agora?
<_4_7_3_> clica com o botão direito e depois na opção ara abrir no wine
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> o mesmo erro
<_4_7_3_> então talvez s seu wine ainda não suporte o aplicativo.
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> e como faço para atualiza-lo
<_4_7_3_> abra um terminal e digite sudo apt-get update quando for concluido sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> ta atualizando tudo ?
<_4_7_3_> existe também o synaptic em Sistema> Administração> Gerenciador de pacotes Synaptic>
<_4_7_3_> é
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> acabou
<_4_7_3_> olha lá se não der certo vai em Sistema> Administração> Gerenciador de pacotes Synaptic>
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> nada
<_4_7_3_> pô nem deu tchau~~
<virtu> e ae
<Guest55128> eu caí?
<Riiick> alguem pode me ajudar aii ?
<Riiick> alguem disponivel ?
<Riiick> pra me ajudar
<_4_7_3_> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC
<_4_7_3_> OMD!
<Riiick> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Riiick> so fala
<_4_7_3_> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC
<_4_7_3_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-XM0IaX_NM
<ZNC> Riiick rapaz, enjoei de voce, diz logo o que precisa que vou procurar no google (http://www.google.com.br) para voce
<_4_7_3_> ele quer tocar fogo no ubuntu "compiz"
<Gooogle> cristo
<Gooogle> _4_7_3_, tem compiz ai?
<Gooogle> tira um print da tela e mostra a ele
<_4_7_3_> "tenhu"
<Gooogle> tira o print da tela onde vc deve definir (ao minimilizar | ao fechar | ao abrir)
<Gooogle> haiahaihai
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-02
<[kernel]> ae
<[kernel]> algum nerd on?
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<diegovieiraeti> eu to on, mas não sou nerd ;)
<diegovieiraeti> ahaushasu
<[kernel]> auheiauehehuiae
<lucasfl> Fala gente, tô com uma dúvida em relação ao Gnome 3
<lucasfl> Alguém ai tem como me ajudar?
<Torrente> depende :) que duvida ?
<lucasfl> com o tema padrão do gnome 3 (Adwaita), alguns aplicativos como o Totem usam a variação dark do tema
<lucasfl> eu queria saber se tem como eu configurar quais os aplicativos que usam essa variação
<Torrente> boa pergunta lucasfl ....
<Torrente> :)
<Daekdroom> Acho que é parte da configuração do próprio programa.
<lucasfl> será? por ser só pro tema Adwaita eu imaginei que fosse na configuração do próprio tema
<lucasfl> tá bem dificil de achar. eu já procurei nas configurações do totem, do tema adwaita, do gtk, mas não encontro nada :/
<al4nc4ds> lecau! - http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-12-04-traz-gnome-classic-parecido-com-gnome-2.html
<Lambertini> alguém aqui mexe com icecast?
<RodrigO23> Fala Falera
<RodrigO23> galera
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<Lambertini> noite
<[kernel]> ae
<RodrigO23> ae kernel
<RodrigO23> ae lambertini
<RodrigO23> como q vcs tao?
<Lambertini> beleza e ai ?
<RodrigO23> tmb, graças a Deus
<Lambertini> show
<RodrigO23> o kernel
<RodrigO23> vc acompanhou omeu problema
<RodrigO23> das configuraçoes de portas?
<revolts> RodrigO23,
<revolts> ;)
<RodrigO23> aeee revolts
<diegovieiraeti> deu jeito?
<RodrigO23> ou seja
<RodrigO23> diegao
<RodrigO23> entao
<RodrigO23> eu acho qye meu router que tah bichado
<RodrigO23> pq eu fiz um update de fw
<RodrigO23> pq a wifi tava ruim
<RodrigO23> melhorou a wifi, mas acho que zuou essa parte dele
<diegovieiraeti> mas testamos sem ele tbm, né?
<RodrigO23> sim, mas eu usei um modem
<RodrigO23> um outro
<RodrigO23> dei um nmap
<RodrigO23> e mostrous as portas abertas
<RodrigO23> e quando coloca o router
<RodrigO23> mesmo com aquela config
<RodrigO23> diz que nao tem nenhuma porta aberta
<diegovieiraeti> tbm cheguei a ver umas portas abertas mas sem acesso
<RodrigO23> é pq eu nao posso disparar um nmap para meu prprio ip
<RodrigO23> pq se nao vira uma especie de loopback
<RodrigO23> eu liguei na telefonica
<RodrigO23> e eles me disseram que nao bloqueiam porta nenhuma
<diegovieiraeti> esse tipo de coisa tem q ser alguem de fora da rede pra testar ;)
<RodrigO23> juraram de pé junto
<RodrigO23> eh mesmo
<RodrigO23> bom eu vou indo nessa ai galera
<RodrigO23> boa noite ai pra voces
<RodrigO23> T+
<diegovieiraeti> flw
<RodrigO23> flw diegao
<RodrigO23> fui
<Thiago_MBMG> bom dia a todos ...
<Thiago_MBMG> alguém aee por dentro do desenvolvimento do UBUNTU 12.04?
<Thiago_MBMG> alguem sabe aeee se o 12.04 virá nativamente com alguma forma de alterar o tema ... como era antes ... como no 10.10 por exemplo...
<Thiago_MBMG> pois atualmente no 11.10 não tem ... há a necessidade de instalar-mos algo mais como ubuntu tweak
<Thiago_MBMG> e outros ... alguém aeee q possa acrescentar algo?
<OneSr> Bom dia, galera!
<Lambertini> dia
<OneSr> Lambertini, Ta ai, mais um que também não dorme :)
<Lambertini> OneSr, :)
<Thiago_MBMG> bom dia ...
<OneSr> Thiago_MBMG, olha ai mais um Lambertini  :)
<Lambertini> pois é
<Lambertini> toh aqui quebrando a cabeça pra usar o vlc no modo texto
<OneSr> Alguém ai ta usando o Lubuntu?
<Lambertini> não consigo configurar
<OneSr> Lambertini, poxa pior que nem mexo com isso :( ... caramba estou boque aberto com o Lubuntu ... superou minhas espectativas!!!
<Lambertini> o que é boque?
<Thiago_MBMG> diga aee o LUBUNTU ta bacana?
<Thiago_MBMG> depois q surgiu o UNITY eu desanimei
<Thiago_MBMG> a interface do GNOME classico foi oq me deixou fascinado ...
<Thiago_MBMG> mas agora o UNITY como padrão eh fogo
<Lambertini> Thiago_MBMG, só instalar o gnome ué
<Thiago_MBMG> eu sei ... mas entenda bem
<Lambertini> instala o gnome e instala o unity
<Lambertini> ops
<Lambertini> desisntala
<OneSr> Thiago_MBMG, pois é cara está leve "muit leve" e fantastico .. não vem cheio de parafernalha instalada .. você instala o que falta
<OneSr> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodnei_a_ribeiro/7036401773/in/photostream
<Thiago_MBMG> eu tenho um projeto de inclusão digital com terceira idade
<Lambertini> meu ubuntu server aqui não abre o x
<OneSr> eu to rodando ele na VM pra vc ter ideia Thiago_MBMG , e está muito leve .. nem lag está dando .. parece uma máquina normal
<Thiago_MBMG> aonde o os idosos querem instalar e usar... e eles adoram mecher no ubuntu 10.10
<Lambertini> então
<Lambertini> mas o Ubuntu Linux 11.10
<Lambertini> vem com qual x  ?
<OneSr> Lambertini, Gnome 3
<Lambertini> OneSr, pois é, aqui não starta
<Thiago_MBMG> eu to tentando me adaptar com o 11.10 ... já to na terceira tentatia em desde q lançou
<Lambertini> então, mas eu uso o server
<Thiago_MBMG> e de uma semana pra cá eu to conseguinde ir me adaptando mais ou menos
<Lambertini> ele não starta o x
<Lambertini> sabe lá porque, não da tela, fica tudo preto
<OneSr> Thiago_MBMG, o Lubuntu usa o LXDE
<OneSr> ops
<Lambertini> tem algum x que rode em ssh? impossível?
<Thiago_MBMG> o LXDE se eu naum me engano se essemelha ao GNOME clássico naum eh isso?
<OneSr> Thiago_MBMG, olha o que eu estou usando aqui agora http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodnei_a_ribeiro/7036401773/in/photostream/
<OneSr> Thiago_MBMG, em tese é igual ...
<Lambertini> pelo que eu vi
<Lambertini> esse sistema parece o blackbox
<OneSr> Lambertini, em ssh ... x não me lembro de ver isso por ai
<Thiago_MBMG> pow gostei muito naum
<Thiago_MBMG> rss
<Thiago_MBMG> muito cara de RUWINDOWS
<Lambertini> http://www.boxshots.org/screenies/3842.jpg
<Thiago_MBMG> uma coisa q ta me animando eh q o UNITY eh muito diferente do win ...
<OneSr> Thiago_MBMG, o x da questão é ser leve ... a barra vc poe em qualquer lugar o UNITY é muito pesado para pcs antigos sem conta que na vm é um porre .. trava muito
<Thiago_MBMG> o meu aqui ta lento d+
<Thiago_MBMG> eu to quase correndo pro MINT
<Thiago_MBMG> to chateado com isso ... pq sempre gostei muito do UBUNTU e sua filosofia
<Thiago_MBMG> mas ta difícil de aguentar essas mudanças bruscas q acompanham o unity
<Thiago_MBMG> KDE pra mim naum rola...
<Thiago_MBMG> eu ao menos naum curto
<Thiago_MBMG> eh gosto
<Thiago_MBMG> lembra muito win
<OneSr> Thiago_MBMG, pois é por isso estou com o Lubuntu .. é baseado no Ubuntu e simplismente muito leve
<OneSr> Eu mesmo, estou falando com vocês da VM Thiago_MBMG  :)
<OneSr> Thiago_MBMG, enquanto a grana pro MAC ainda não rola, vamos de Lubuntu rsrsrs
<Thiago_MBMG> rss ... pois eh
<Thiago_MBMG> pow eu sou voluntariado
<Thiago_MBMG> e to montando um laboratório de info em uma igreja aqui na cidade
<Thiago_MBMG> pow cidade de interior
<Thiago_MBMG> pouco recurso ...
<Thiago_MBMG> ou quase nada
<Thiago_MBMG> bom ... eu rodo o 10.10 legal em algumas máquinas antigas
<OneSr> Thiago_MBMG, pois é cara ... eu até gosto de ajudar as pessoas .. mais ultimamente quero estudar e adiquirir conhecimento .. depois que tiver ganhando uma grana legal .. ai vou passar meus conhecimentos ..
<Thiago_MBMG> tenho aqui em minha bancada um Pentium II 300Mhz ... com HD de 4gb e Ram de 192MB rodando 9.10 bem pacas ... eh nesse princípio q quero trabalhar
<OneSr> Thiago_MBMG, aqui no Brasil isso é muito triste ... as empresas que realmente dominam o mercado Como IBM .. Microsof e outras Sun etc .. não divulgam material em nossa lingua e quem sabe inglês aprende e não ensina aqui
<OneSr> No máximo querem vender seu conhecimento por 600 pilas ou mais por 30 horas de curso ¬¬ ai ferra o povo .. por isso os eua tão numa boa . todo mundo compartilha ... nem todo mundo mais a maioria
<Thiago_MBMG> eh fogo ...
<Thiago_MBMG> pow se todos fizer-mos nosso trabalho
<Thiago_MBMG> por mais insignificante q seja a coisa muda de figura
<OneSr> Sim cara .. exemplo ... eu aprendi já estou ganhando dinheiro com isso pow .. o que custa nas horas vagas postar ou fazer um curso básico mais com exemplos reais de um programa por exemplo para levar o conhecimento a quem não tem condições
<OneSr> o máximo e o cúmulo da preguiça dos Brasileiros é "Aqui seus burro, um tutorial ensinando a usar o print no Java"
<OneSr> ¬¬
<Thiago_MBMG> rsss
<Thiago_MBMG> eu nunca fiz um curso
<Thiago_MBMG> e meu ultimo emprego foi de ADM de Sistema
<Lambertini> cara
<Lambertini> que doido
<Lambertini> toh tendo um problema com apt-get
<Lambertini> alguém manja?
<OneSr> Pois é ... você consegue programar uma sonda espacial em Java por exemple Thiago_MBMG ?
<OneSr> Lambertini, que problema?
<Lambertini> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Lambertini> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-backports_main_i18n_Translation-en
<Lambertini> E: As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<Thiago_MBMG> pow tipo assim naum muito bem minha area
<Thiago_MBMG> se me der um servidor em debian consigo me virar bem
<Lambertini> mas que merda
<Thiago_MBMG> rss ... apesar de q lá no serviço era tudo fedora ...
<Thiago_MBMG> hoje trabalho por conta... tenho meus contratos de help desk ... e suporte ....
<Thiago_MBMG> vou levando
<Thiago_MBMG> vez em quando uma consultoria de compra de equipamentos... e tb de implementaçãp de servidor ...
<Lambertini> que doido, nunca vi isso
<OneSr> Pois é ... eu preciso me firmar ... já tenho uma filosofia comigo ... Thiago_MBMG assim que conseguir me estabilizar vou fazer questão de pagar se for o caso e aprender cursos caros e disponibilizar conteúdos gratuitamente aqui para o Brasil
<Thiago_MBMG> eu quero eh fazer minhas certificações em LPI ... e oq der pra fazer
<Thiago_MBMG> mos no momento naum tá dando naum ...
<Thiago_MBMG> epoca de vacas magraas
<Thiago_MBMG> eu gosto do negócio de adaptar um SO pra um propósito específico ...
<Lambertini> OneSr,
<Lambertini> resolvi
<Lambertini> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<Thiago_MBMG> e o UBUNTU eh perfeito pra isso...
<OneSr> Thiago_MBMG, isso que eu falo ... olha só a prova para algumas sertificações é 200 reais .. a porcaria de uma preparação 1500 .. que isso
<OneSr> Lambertini, não esquece de atualizar a lista do apt
<Thiago_MBMG> eh fogo rss
<Lambertini> OneSr, sim já fiz
<OneSr> Thiago_MBMG, o governo deveria investir nisso também ao inves de montar umas porcarias de "IFSP's" da vida por ai ... cara até abandonei o que estava fazendo por que eu vi "acredite se quiser" um professor dando aula de java seguindo os códigos de um livro ... é de matar isso
<OneSr> Professor deste instituto era formado no ITA .. vê se pode lol
<Thiago_MBMG> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Thiago_MBMG> eh fogo né
<Lambertini> alguém sabe como verifico o X instalado na minha máquina?
<Thiago_MBMG> isso eh triste de mais ...
<Thiago_MBMG> deve ter entrado por debaixo das pernas de algum oficial
<Thiago_MBMG> pow ITA eh top dos top
<Thiago_MBMG> mas creio q na area de TI e Info ... algumas federais estão mais avançadas
<Thiago_MBMG> principalmente na area de SL e OPEN SOURCE
<OneSr> Lambertini, qual a versão do ubuntu mesmo ?
<Lambertini> 11.10
<Thiago_MBMG> bom ... o sono ta chegando ...
<Thiago_MBMG> vou durmir
<OneSr> digita gnome Lambertini ve se aparece a versão
<OneSr> Thiago_MBMG, abraço cara
<Thiago_MBMG> bom dia a todos e uma ótima semana
<Lambertini> hum
<Lambertini> no server acho que não vem instalado nada OneSr
<Lambertini> root@terra:~# gnome
<Lambertini> Comando 'gnome' não encontrado, você quis dizer:
<Lambertini>  Comando 'gnote' do pacote 'gnote' (universe)
<Lambertini> tava olhando o .xinitrc
<OneSr> a ta  .. vc esta usando ubuntu server
<Lambertini> não tem nenhuma entrada
<Lambertini> dúvida
<OneSr> o server padrão não vem com nenhum x instalado pelo que sei
<Lambertini> instalo o gnome 3 ou o unity ?
<OneSr> Eu como design prefiro o unity .. mais o só o gnome fica mais leve .. eu acho ... pois nunca tirei o padrão ... é que o unity roda sobre o gnome para tornar mais amigável a navegação ou seja .. mais memória
<Lambertini> sei
<Lambertini> vou instalar o blackbox mesmo
<Lambertini> quero a coisa mais leve possível
<bino> bom dia
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  ;**
<galvao_> bom dia
<galvao_> to com dificuldade em particionar meu hd para instyalar o ubuntu
<samwilliam> boa tarde pessoal,
<rafaelrjp> boa tarde
<fcoambrozio> tarde pessoal!
<pauloolhos> boa
<pauloolhos> oi
<licensed> o linux so utiliza a swap quando nao há mais espaço na memoria principal é? o professor ta falando isso na aula de arquitetura
<licensed> eu achei que usava as 2 de pouquinho
<van> boa tardee
<van> alguem poderia me ajudar no broffice
<van> nao consigo imprimir mais de 2 paginas nele..
<van> alguem saberia pq?
<van> alguem poderia me ajudar no Libereoffice, nao consigo imprimir mais de 2 paginas nele..
<pauloolhos> oi
<Lambertini> alguém algui usa ubuntu server 11.10?
<patrick_> eu n
<patrick_> ):
<Lambertini> não consigo fazer o X rodar
<patrick_> startx n vai?
<lucas_> Alguem ai ???
<lucas_> Alguem ai ???
<lucas_> Alguem ai ???
<patrick_> opa
<patrick_> sempre
<lucas_> o cara
<lucas_> eu atualizei la como me falaram
<Lambertini> patrick_, nops, não tem nada instalado
<lucas_> pelo terminal e tal
<lucas_> pro 12.04
<lucas_> soó q ta dando erro
<lucas_> na hora d entra ele volta pro 11.10
<lucas_> oq sera q deu ?
<patrick_> Lambertini, ta instalado o xorg?
<Lambertini> patrick_, toh tentando instalar o gnome 3
<Lambertini> mas tento
<Lambertini> apt-get install gnome-shell
<Lambertini> porem tem mil dependencias
<patrick_> lucas_, hm
<patrick_> Lambertini, tu quer escolher elas?
<lucas_> fala patric
<Lambertini> patrick_, nops
<Lambertini> ele pode instalar o que quiser
<Lambertini> depois removo
<Lambertini> se não quizer
<patrick_> Lambertini, instala o gnome tbm
<patrick_> nao somente o shell
<patrick_> mas tu quer somente a base ok?
<Lambertini> nops, eu quero o X todo
<Lambertini> o server não vem com modo gráfico
<Lambertini> mas também não starta no modo texto
<patrick_> poe o gnome gnome-extra
<Lambertini> ele starta e fica a tela desativada
<patrick_> texto tbm n
<patrick_> como assim
<Lambertini> não da tela
<Lambertini> na hora que inicia
<Lambertini> a tela apaga
<patrick_> ctrl alt f1
<Lambertini> e o monitor começa piscar, como uso ele só via shell
<Lambertini> nunca liguei
<Lambertini> dexa eu testa
<Lambertini> patrick_, opa
<Lambertini> entrou no testo
<Lambertini> não conhecia isso
<Lambertini> porque acontece esse problema?
<patrick_> é q vc nao instalou o gnome ainda
<patrick_> ta só no x
<patrick_> agora instala o gnome
<Lambertini> hum
<patrick_> (:
<Lambertini> mas eu tento apt-get install
<Lambertini> gnome
<Lambertini> e nada
<patrick_> (:
<patrick_> tem até o ctrl alt f6
<patrick_> o f7 é seu x
<patrick_> pera
<Lambertini> O programa 'startx' não está instalado no momento.  Você pode instalá-lo digitando:
<Lambertini> apt-get install xinit
<Lambertini> porem não instala o xinit
<patrick_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Lambertini> O pacote xinit não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote.
<Lambertini> Isto pode significar que o pacote está faltando, ficou obsoleto ou
<Lambertini> está disponível somente a partir de outra fonte
<patrick_> #
<patrick_> provavel q ele esteja em outro lugar
<patrick_> mas ele ta ai
<Lambertini> dexa eu dar um locate
<Lambertini> nops
<Lambertini> não tem
<patrick_> ?
<Lambertini> o xinit
<patrick_> xinitrc?
<patrick_> instala ai o gnome
<patrick_> com o q eu te passei
<Lambertini> não instala
<Lambertini> O pacote ubuntu-desktop não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote       .
<Lambertini> Isto pode significar que o pacote está faltando, ficou obsoleto ou
<Lambertini> está disponível somente a partir de outra fonte
<Lambertini> toh procurando no cache
<patrick_> faz o seguinte
<patrick_> sudo apt-get update
<patrick_> e logo depois
<Lambertini> fiz isso ontem
<patrick_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends -y
<Lambertini> vamo atualizar de novo
<Lambertini> nops
<Lambertini> mesmo erro
<Lambertini>  O pacote 'ubuntu-desktop' não tem candidato para instalação
<patrick_> ta conectado a net?
<Lambertini> crari
<patrick_> da um ping ae
<Lambertini> craro
<patrick_> ctz?
<Lambertini>  ping cade.com.br
<Lambertini> PING cade.com.br (68.180.206.184) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Lambertini> 64 bytes from w2.rc.vip.sp1.yahoo.com (68.180.206.184): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=254 ms
<Lambertini> opa
<patrick_> aqui sempre deu certo esses comandos
<Lambertini> não seria, gnome-desktop3-data - Common files for GNOME desktop apps
<Lambertini> ?
<Lambertini> gnome-shell - graphical shell for the GNOME desktop
<patrick_> ?
<Lambertini> patrick_, instalei até o blackbox aqui
<Lambertini> que é mais simples
<Lambertini> mas quando dou startx
<Lambertini> ele dah aquele erro dos diabos
<patrick_> vai saber configurar?
<Lambertini> eu quero o simples mesmo
<Lambertini> não preciso configurar
<patrick_> ve se tem alguma coisa dentro ai /etc/xdg/
<Lambertini> autostart  Trolltech.conf
<patrick_> ve o q tem em autostart
<Lambertini> : notification-daemon.desktop
<patrick_> porq aqui é diferente ^^
<Lambertini> dentro dele tem umas configs
<patrick_> um script de inicialização?
<Lambertini> yehp
<Lambertini> te colei no chat
<Lambertini> preguiça de abrir o pastiebin
<patrick_> somente isto?
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> só
<patrick_> ata
<patrick_> tu coloco lxde tbm ne?
<Lambertini> o que é lxde?
<patrick_> ¬¬
<patrick_> ta lxde la
<Lambertini> mas não foi eu
<Lambertini> ehehe
<Lambertini> só se foi quando instalei o gnome-shell-comons
<patrick_> tu instalou openbox tbm ne?
<Lambertini> gnome-shell-common *
<patrick_> tenta o open ai
<Lambertini> não só o blackbox
<patrick_> black eu desconheço
<patrick_> ¬¬
<patrick_> suas confs
<Lambertini> dou open só?
<patrick_> ve se vai sudo apt-get install obconf openbox openbox-themes
<patrick_> eon
<patrick_> vo ter q ir pra facul
<patrick_> ¬¬
<Lambertini> pede dependencias
<Lambertini> ok
<Lambertini> vai lá mano, valeu pelo relp
<lucas_> alguem ai ????
<lucas_> alguem ai ????
<RodrigO23> aoooo galeraaa
<lucas_> pf alguem ae ?
<RodrigO23> fala lucas_
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah?
<lucas_> eu to bem
<lucas_> e voce ?
<RodrigO23> opa bem tmb manow
<lucas_> cara
<lucas_> pode me da uma mao
<lucas_> ?
<lucas_> ?
<acris_away> tem que dizer o problema, lucas_
<lucas_> perdao cara
<lucas_> o meu problema eh
<lucas_> q eu instalei o 12.04 ontem
<lucas_> atualizei pelo terminal
<lucas_> soó q qndo eu entro ele volta pra versão 11.10
<lucas_> diz q deu um erro
<lucas_> como q eu faço pra tenta arruma ?
<acris_away> aparece o novo no grub?
 * acris_away nao instalou o 12.04 ainda...
<diegovieiraeti> tentou atualizar novamente?
<diegovieiraeti> lucas_, vc fez upgrade de versão anterior ou instalou a partir do 12.04?
<RodrigO23> lucas_ , veja se pelo gerenciador de atualizaçoe, esta disponivel a versao para atualizaçao
<RodrigO23> outra coisa lucas_ , pode parecer bobo
<RodrigO23> mas vc usou o terminal como root?
<lucas_> desculpa a demora
<lucas_> eu fiz sim
<lucas_> eu usava a 11.10
<Lambertini_> eu uso server 11.10
<lucas_> e atualiei pelo terminal pra 12.04
<lucas_> atualizo tudo certop
<lucas_> soó q na hora de liga diz q deu um erro
<lucas_> reniciu o pc e agora sempre qndo eu entro a tela onde coloka a senha ta escrito 12.04 e qndo eu entro volta pra versão 11.10
<lucas_> pq isso ?
<Lambertini_> alguém aqui pode me dizer o que preciso instalar pra ter acesso remoto a minha máquina, digo graficamente
<Lambertini_> não pelo shell
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, teamview
<lucas_> nao sei kuase nada de linux,o cara me mando atualiza pelo terminal pq diz q eh melhor
<lucas_> soó q dai nao ta mais funcionando
<lucas_> como q eu atualizo ?
<RodrigO23> lambertini_, vc precisa instalar o ltsp
<Lambertini_> RodrigO23, o que é ltsp?
<lucas_> alguem sab como q eu faço pra funciona a atualização 12.04 ?
<Lambertini_> lucas_, cara
<Lambertini_> com  certeza vc vai ter que instalar de novo
<Lambertini_> qual erro que da? panick kernel ?
<RodrigO23> Linux Terminal Server Project
<RodrigO23> olha so da uma olhada nesse link
<Lambertini_> manda
<RodrigO23> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configurando-um-servidor-LTSP-com-Ubuntu-9.10
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, o acesso remoto seria para suporte?
<RodrigO23> nao nao
<RodrigO23> esse nao é acesso remoto par suportea diego
<RodrigO23> é virtualizaçao pura
<Lambertini_> diegovieiraeti, seria pra eu mexer via windows no servidor linux
<Lambertini_> porque ele é só um cpu
<Lambertini_> não tem monitor
<Lambertini_> nossa que trampo instalar isso
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, cara ssh nao resolve pra vc?
<Lambertini_> diegovieiraeti, nops, porque eu preciso configurar o icecast
<Lambertini_> e por ssh
<Lambertini_> faz 5 dias
<Lambertini_> e não consigo
<Lambertini_> rodar uma vídeo
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, tem o teamview
<Lambertini_> ai tentei o vlc
<Lambertini_> tem, mas tem que abrir dentro do linux
<Lambertini_> meu mouse não reconhece
<Lambertini_> no x
<Lambertini_> acabei de instalar o x
<diegovieiraeti> :X
<Lambertini_> mas o mouse não roda
<Lambertini_> fdp de um rato
<diegovieiraeti> q foda
<Lambertini_> usb
<diegovieiraeti> ltsp não resolve teu problema
<Lambertini_> só instalei o x por causa disso
<Lambertini_> resolve, provavelmente resolve
<diegovieiraeti> ltsp é pra terminal
<Lambertini_> mas é um trampo dos diabos
<lucas_> como q eu instalo de novo ?
<lucas_> eu isntalei pelo terminal cara
<lucas_> como q eu reistalo ?
<RodrigO23> ahhh nao
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<RodrigO23> quem é oservidor/
<Lambertini_> lucas_, vc consegue logar-se no seu linux ?
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, ltsp, é tipo o AD,
<lucas_> <Lambertini_> sim sim
<diegovieiraeti> ops
<diegovieiraeti> TS
<diegovieiraeti> do windows
<Lambertini_> TS ?
<RodrigO23> lambertini
<Lambertini_> oi
<RodrigO23> o windows eh o server?
<lucas_> <Lambertini_> eu consigo sim logar pelo meu linux cara
<lucas_> soó q na tela de loguin aparece versão 12.04 e na hora q entra eh a versão 11.10
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Redes/Acessar-parte-grafica-pelo-ssh
<lucas_> deu um erro qndo eu entri e dai ele volta pra essa versão
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, tipo ltsp, vc pode ter um ubuntu numa maquiina sem HD cliente de um servidor q te serve o ambiente grafico, disco....
<Lambertini_> diegovieiraeti, então não é isso que eu preciso
<Lambertini_> so preciso logar via windows no terminal de area de trabalho remoto
<Lambertini_> no desktop
<diegovieiraeti> como eu disse ltsp nao resolve
<diegovieiraeti> ve o link
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Redes/Acessar-parte-grafica-pelo-ssh
<Lambertini_> lucas_, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lambertini_> tenta isso
<Lambertini_> dexa eu ver
<lucas_> pera ai
<lucas_> vo taka la no terminal isso
<RodrigO23> é vdd
<RodrigO23> como o diegao disse
<RodrigO23> se o server for o windows
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, VNC http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/DesktopRemotoPorVNC
<RodrigO23> vc vai precisar usar o RDP
<RodrigO23> alias
<RodrigO23> no ubuntu 10.04
<RodrigO23> nem precisa instalar
<lucas_> ta aparecendo um monte de coisa
<RodrigO23> ja vem com ele
<lucas_> puts,mas q linux cumiiiiiiiiilão cara 118 :O
<lucas_> 118kb/s
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, tem mas é cliente né
<RodrigO23> sim
<RodrigO23> mas o server é o windows
<diegovieiraeti> não
<Lambertini_> RodrigO23, eu uso o ubuntu 11.10 server
<diegovieiraeti> server é o linux
<Lambertini_> sim
<RodrigO23> eu tmb
<Lambertini_> é o linux
<Lambertini_> o server
<RodrigO23> nao nao
<RodrigO23> pera ao
<RodrigO23> ai
<RodrigO23> o servidor de terminais
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, VNC http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/DesktopRemotoPorVNC
<RodrigO23> é o windows neh
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, não pira
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<RodrigO23> nao toh pirando
<Lambertini> hahah
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, não há servidor de terminal, ele só quer acessar o linux no windoes por interface grafica tipo teamview
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> podia até ser o teaview
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, VNC http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/DesktopRemotoPorVNC
<Lambertini> mas como disse
<diegovieiraeti> hahahaha
<Lambertini> meu mouse não roda nessa merda
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, olha sobre o vnc
<Lambertini> toh instalando
<diegovieiraeti> ;)
<RodrigO23> aaaaaahhhhhhhhhh
<RodrigO23> entendi
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, viu ;D
<diegovieiraeti> piradão :D
<diegovieiraeti> shajsahsja
<lucas_> <Lambertini_> deu
<lucas_> fez tudo la
<lucas_> apareceu pronto
<lucas_> e agora ?
<RodrigO23> eh pq eu trabalhei um tempao
<RodrigO23> com virtualizaÃao
<diegovieiraeti> RodrigO23, :)
<Lambertini> diegovieiraeti, tenho que abrir alguma porta no firewall?
<diegovieiraeti> rede interna com rede interna?
<Lambertini> interna
<diegovieiraeti> não deveria
<Lambertini> reinicar a rede?
<Lambertini> porque tento ainda fala que não tah instalando
<Lambertini> topo
<Lambertini> tipo
<Lambertini> /etc/init.t/networking restart
<diegovieiraeti> calma
<Lambertini> lucas_ http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/02/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-from-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<Lambertini> acho que ele nem tah mais aqui
<Lambertini> ehehe
<diegovieiraeti> meu aqui instalei limpo
<diegovieiraeti> mais garantido ;X
<Lambertini> diegovieiraeti, é, não vai
<Lambertini> não conecta
<Lambertini> area de trabalho remoto não pode se conectar ao computador
<Lambertini> esse rato podia funcionar
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, no windows vc tá usando o q?
<diegovieiraeti> http://www.tightvnc.com/ http://www.realvnc.com/ ???
<diegovieiraeti> um cliente vnc?
<diegovieiraeti> ou configurou rdp?
<Lambertini> vnc
<Lambertini> instalei o vino
<diegovieiraeti> baixou q cliente no windows
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini,
<diegovieiraeti> http://www.tightvnc.com/ http://www.realvnc.com/ ???
<Lambertini> não
<Lambertini> tava tentando
<Lambertini> pelo do windows mesmo
<Lambertini> não sabia que tinha que baixar
<Lambertini> ehehe
<diegovieiraeti> pelo do windows tem um utro q da de por no linux
<diegovieiraeti> só nao to lembrando o nome
<diegovieiraeti> esse: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/06/connect-to-ubuntu-11-04-from-windows-via-remote-desktop/
<Lambertini> diegovieiraeti, perfeito
<Lambertini> vou desinstalar o tightvnc
<diegovieiraeti> desistala o vino tbm ;x
<Lambertini> pronto
<diegovieiraeti> esse xrdp qndo usei aqui foi meio travado no começo
<Lambertini> vino removendo
<diegovieiraeti> depois fica bom
<Lambertini> como tenho certeza que limpou mesmo ?
<Lambertini> usei o
<Lambertini> apt-get --purge remove vino
<diegovieiraeti> faz qse uns 2 anos q mechi
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, sou meio novato ainda ;x
<Lambertini> tendi
<diegovieiraeti> dá um find / -name vino
<diegovieiraeti> hasasajshjashja
<Lambertini> locate maybe
<diegovieiraeti> apelão :$
<Lambertini> primeiro acho que tem que ter um updatedv
<Lambertini> updatedb
<diegovieiraeti> alguem ae usa o transmission ?
<lucas_> voltei cara
<diegovieiraeti> alguem ae usa o transmission ?
<Lambertini> lucas_, conseguiu ?
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-03
<lucas_> cara,foi assim,colokei o sudo apt-get update aparece um monte de coisa e nao faz nada , colokei o sudo apt-get upgrade atualizo 90mb e nao aconteceu nada
<lucas_> nao pediu pra renicia e nada
<lucas_> :/
<lucas_> sera q só eu renicia funciona ?
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, e ae?
<lucas_> .-.
<lucas_> vo renica cara
<lucas_> vo ve oq q vai da
<lucas_> :/
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<Lambertini> diegovieiraeti, só estou com problema de resolução nele
<diegovieiraeti> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> alguem possui ou já utilizou estas nanostations em ambiente indoor ?
<MarceloVaz> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-225296456-ubiquiti-nanostation2-24ghz-ns2-cpe-antena-10dbi-fonte-poe-_JM
<Lambertini> noite
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini,
<Lambertini> diegovieiraeti, oi
<diegovieiraeti> no windows não tem opção para forçar uma resolução
<diegovieiraeti> ?
<Lambertini> acho que não
<Lambertini> dexa eu ver
<Lambertini> diegovieiraeti, pra forcar não
<Lambertini> ele só tem o tamanho da janela que quero abrir
<diegovieiraeti> ficou muito ruim?
<Lambertini> teria que mudar no linux mesmo
<Lambertini> ah, eu toh usando atalh
<Lambertini> da pra fazer o que eu quero
<diegovieiraeti> ;)
<Lambertini> agora preciso configurar o vlc
<Lambertini> pra transmitir ao vivo
<diegovieiraeti> ae já não é cmgo ;P
<Lambertini> vou dar uma olhada nuns tutos, mas diegovieiraeti muito obrigado cara, me ajudou muito
<lucas_> voltei
<lucas_> cara
<lucas_> nao mudo nada
<Lambertini> sim
<lucas_> continua na mesma
<lucas_> :/
<Lambertini> lucas_, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/02/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-from-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<diegovieiraeti> Lambertini, qndo precisar ;)
<lucas_> vo ali tenta
<Lambertini> diegovieiraeti, valeu
<diegovieiraeti> ;)
<lucas_> <Lambertini> fiz ali oq dizia no site e nao mudo nada
<lucas_> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<Lambertini> lucas_,  então não sei, da uma procurada pelo erro que dah
<Lambertini> no google
<lucas_> eu ja atualizei ela soó q nao ta indo,tipo,nao mudo
<Lambertini> fix bug, erro
<lucas_> soó apareceu o erro a primera vesz q eu liguei ele agora nao abre mais o erro
<chronos> diegovieiraeti: uso na minha zotac zbox, recomendo
<chronos> lucas_: tenta no terminal, tenta do-update-release -d
<lucas_> eh assim mesmo do-update-release -d
<diegovieiraeti> chronos, ?
<chronos> uhum, ele deve te mostrar a opção pro 12.04 lucas_
<chronos> diegovieiraeti: sobre o transmission
<chronos> eu uso ele como daemon num mini computador
<chronos> eh mto bom
<diegovieiraeti> ia perguntar sobre links magneticos nele .
<chronos> lucas_: depois tenta apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;apt-get dist-upgrade
<diegovieiraeti> mas resolvi já
<lucas_> scara
<chronos> :)
<lucas_> eu faço
<lucas_> do-update-release -d
<diegovieiraeti> sem o do-
<lucas_> e da do-update-release: command not found
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<chronos> lucas_: instala o update-manager-core
<chronos> e faz denovo
<lucas_> update-release: command not found
<diegovieiraeti> q coisa S:
<chronos> lucas_: instala o update-manager-core
<lucas_> isso eu pego la nakele gerenciador de pacotes neh
<chronos> no terminal, como root lucas_
<chronos> apt-get install update-manager-core
<chronos> depois
<diegovieiraeti> lucas_, update-manager -d
<chronos> do-release-upgrade -d
<chronos> e depois os apt-get q eu te passei
<chronos> apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;apt-get dist-upgrade
<diegovieiraeti> :X
<chronos> na época q eu tentei o update-manager me deu problema. mas o terminal funcionou.
<diegovieiraeti> prefiro fazer instalação limpa
<Ricardoooo> estou com problema no virtualbox
<chronos> diegovieiraeti: tem hr q nao da...
<diegovieiraeti> por isso meu desktop tá no 11.04 ;D
<chronos> ah nun tive mto problema no 12.04 nao
<diegovieiraeti> antes estavamos passando outro comando :X
<diegovieiraeti> pode crer
<diegovieiraeti> jisajsia
<Ricardoooo> baixou as ultimas atualizacoes e esta dando esse erro ao abrir o wimxp: Falha ao abrir uma sessão para a máquina virtual win xp.
<Ricardoooo> The device helper structure version has changed.
<Ricardoooo> If you have upgraded VirtualBox recently, please make sure you have terminated all VMs and upgraded any extension packs. If this error persists, try re-installing VirtualBox. (VERR_PDM_DEVHLPR3_VERSION_MISMATCH).
<Ricardoooo> Código de Resultado: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<Ricardoooo> Componente: Console
<Ricardoooo> Interface: IConsole {1968b7d3-e3bf-4ceb-99e0-cb7c913317bb}
<chronos> reboot
<Ricardoooo> alguem sabe como resolver isso?
<lucas_> chronos
<lucas_> nao tem acesso remoto pra tu mexe aki na minha makina
<lucas_> fiz tudo isso cara
<lucas_> nao da nada
<lucas_> diz q nao atualiza nada
<diegovieiraeti> lucas_, ele deu uma saida
<lucas_> nao pode cria acesso a anda
<lucas_> e merda nenhuma de nada :/ POASKPOKASPOSAK
<diegovieiraeti> lucas_, tenta update-manager -d
<lucas_> eu diz isso diego
<diegovieiraeti> voltou ;D
<lucas_> dai eu atualizei por ai
<lucas_> e dai deu esse erro do capeta
<diegovieiraeti> :X
<lucas_> <chronos>
<chronos> sim.
<chronos> funfou?
<lucas_> <chronos> nao tm acesso remoto pra tu mexe aki na minha makina pra instala isso ?
<diegovieiraeti> vou ler um pouco :D
<lucas_> pf :/
 * diegovieiraeti se foi
<chronos> to trabalhando agora hehe, complica.
<lucas_> :/
<lucas_> ta cara
<chronos> só ir passo a passo cara.
<lucas_> nao tm como tu m chama pra tipo,so eu e vc fala
<chronos> já instalou o pacote que eu te falei.
<chronos> ?
<lucas_> q dai vc vai falando passo a passo q eu vo fazendo
<lucas_> bem como tu manda
<chronos> eh pra isso que serve o IRC
<lucas_> em ?
<lucas_> sera q da
<chronos> passo 1: abrir um terminal
<chronos> blz?
<lucas_> ta aberto
<chronos> passo 2: logar como root (sudo su -)
<chronos> ok?
<lucas_> calma
<lucas_> vo escreve isso
<chronos> k.
<lucas_> apareceu isso
<lucas_> ucas@lucas:~$ sudo su -
<lucas_> root@lucas:~#
<lucas_> ta certo neh
<chronos> yes.
<chronos> apt-get install update-manager-core
<lucas_> pere ae
<lucas_> apareceu isso
<lucas_> Use 'apt-get autoremove' para removê-los.
<lucas_> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<lucas_> ta certo neh
<lucas_> ?
<jxajro> alo! boa noite....
<chronos> ok.
<lucas_> e agora ?
<jxajro> alguem sabe como conectar o bluetooth no ubuntu 11.10?
<chronos> lucas_: agora, apt-get update;apt-get upgrade
<lucas_> ta aparecendo un treco
<lucas_> guente ai
<chronos> aguento.
<lucas_> deu
<lucas_> fez um monte de coisa e apareceu
<lucas_> root@lucas:~#
<chronos> cola em pastebin.com
<chronos> pelo bem do canal.
<lucas_> q ? G.G
<chronos> vc copia todo o texto e cola em dpaste.com
<chronos> ai vc me manda o link
<chronos> e ai vc nao coloca um monte de texto no canal.
<lucas_> http://pastebin.com/XPqJaGMH
<lucas_> ki massa isso,nao sabia
<lucas_> :D
<lucas_> viu ?
<chronos> bom imagino que atualizou pelo q vc me passou
<chronos> agora vc faz o do-release-upgrade -d
<lucas_> root@lucas:~# do-release-upgrade -d
<lucas_> Verificando por uma nova versão do Ubuntu
<lucas_> Nenhuma nova versão encontrada
<[kernel]> :/
<chronos> :\
<lucas_> cara,atualiza pro 12.04 ja atualizo,ontem baxo um monte de coisa soó q nao entra nessa versão
<chronos> e eu achando que era esse o prob...
<lucas_> deu ume rro na primera ves q eu liguei e sempre cai na versão 11.10 depois da tela de login
<chronos> mas os pacotes tao todos 12.04
<lucas_> (soó uma observação,caaaaaaara vc entendendo muiiiito de linux G.G muito fera mesmo sab isso)
<lucas_> isso
<lucas_> mas sei la
<lucas_> a aparencia ou sei la oq nao ta
<lucas_> nao mudo nada
<chronos> tao sim, o apt-get mostra precise
<lucas_> e eu sei q muda da 11.10 pra 12.04
<chronos> hehe, vc esperava o que?
<chronos> vc entende que vc ta usando pacotes atualizados, blz...
<lucas_> então eu soó loko POASKPOKASPOKSAPOSAK
<lucas_> foi mal encomoda
<lucas_> mas eh q eu pensei q muda
<[kernel]> aff
<chronos> mas mesmo com os pacotes atualizados vc ta usando as mesmas configurações do antigo
<chronos> mta coisa nao muda nao.
<lucas_> pq na tela de login o desliga ta dum tipo e qndo entra da dotro
<lucas_> bah cara
<[kernel]> cat /etc/issue
<lucas_> desculpa mesmo encomoda então
<chronos> algumas sim, tu tem que ir no release notes e ver o que mudou pra vc :)
<lucas_> nossa q burro q eu soó
<lucas_> sou*
<lucas_> foi mal mesmo
<lucas_> descupa mesmo mas eu pensei q muda,pq doó q eu instalei pra esse qndo atualizo mudo muito
<lucas_> dai pensei q udava tbm
<lucas_> mudava*
<lucas_> desculpa mesmo
<lucas_> noossa cara,foi mal :/
<[kernel]> uiaheiHAiuehuAheuaH
<[kernel]> voce pensava que mudava o ambiente grafico
<[kernel]> entendo
<[kernel]> porque o 10.11 quando passa pro 11.10
<lucas_> isso
<[kernel]> ele muda algumas coisas
<lucas_> bem isso
<[kernel]> ;P
<lucas_> muda pra caralh#
<lucas_> foi mal mesmo encomoda
<Ricardoooo> alguem sabe me dizer porque o virtualbox para de abrir quando baixa uma atualizacao do ubuntu??
<lucas_> o
<lucas_> alguem de vcs ja uso akele sistema dos anonymous ?
<lucas_> diz q eh o bixo de rapido e tal
<lucas_> sera q eh mesmo ??
<[kernel]> :/
<lucas_> alguem ai
<lucas_> ?
<lucas_> ja uso o sistema operacional dos anonymous ???
<Ricardoooo> alguem sabe me dizer pq o virtualbox nao funciona mais quando atualizo o ubuntu?
<chronos> executa no terminal e ve o erro Ricardoooo
<Ricardoooo> como faco para fazer via terminal
<Ricardoooo> chronos, como faco para fazer isso via terminal?
<chronos> abre o terminal e digite virtualbox
<chronos> com o erro vc pesquisa no google
<diegovieiraeti> lucas_, http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/seguranca/sistema-operacional-do-anonymous-e-falso-diz-grupo-15032012-20.shl
<lucas_> vo olha diego
<lucas_> valw
<lucas_> diego
<lucas_> mas nos tumblr deles mesmo tm o download
<jxajro> alguém sabe como conecta o bluetooth no ubuntu 11.10?
<Ricardoooo> chronos,  o erro so da quando tento iniciar o sistema operacional
<chronos> tenta reinstalar o pacote virtualbox-dkms
<chronos> apt-get isntall virtualbox-dkms --reinstall
<chronos> sao os drivers do kernel, vc pode ter atualizado o kernel
<chronos> Ricardoooo: ai tenta denovo e se nao der procura no google pelo erro que da.
<jxajro> alguém pode me dizer como faço pra fazer o bluetooth funcionar com o Nokia 2760?
<xGrind> eae
<jxajro> OI!
<jxajro> tdo bom?
<jxajro> bem...até agora to apanhando do linux 10 a 0
<xGrind> jxajro: pq? :D
<jxajro> vixe
<jxajro> nao sei nem por onde começar
<jxajro> xGrind
<jxajro> bom..primeiro que não consegui fazer o bluetooth funcionar...mesmo com a ajuda de um amigo meu de Joinville que mexe no pc com o Teamviewer
<jxajro> ele que me recomendou baixar o ubuntu 11.10 e usar ele.
<jxajro> esse negocio trava só de olhar mas tudo bem...to insistindo.
<jxajro> tentei pedir ajuda aqui no freenode mas e pra configurar o XChat? quem disse que eu consegui? Acabei entrando numa lista do Debian em ingles e um participante lá mandou um link...eu clico em cima e abre aqui..mas queria configurar porque toda a vez que saio do XChat eu perco a conexao com o freenode e não consigo mais refazer....:(
<jxajro> aí vc conta...3 a 0 pro linux.
<xGrind> jxajro: ubuntu 11.10 ta muito pesado. se travou ai, aconselho usar xubuntu ou lubuntu, caso queira usar uma distro como ubuntu
<jxajro> é ele trava bastante mas o 10 tb tava umas travadas
<jxajro> o problema xGrind é que nao consigo configurar o bluetooth de jeito nenhum..já virei a internet inteira atŕas de um tal de ibex
<jxajro> obex
<jxajro> coisa asism
<jxajro> assim
<xGrind> ibex?
<xGrind> jxajro: qual aplicativo vc esta usando ai? gnome-bluetooth ou blueman?
<jxajro> o blueman e um tal de bluez
<jxajro> já tentei de tudo, xGrind! :(
<jxajro> ele vem com uma mensagem..perai
<jxajro> deixa ver se te mostro
<jxajro> mas sabe..até que to gostando dessa interface do ubuntu 11.10...pena se tiver que deixar porque nao roda..
<jxajro> Troubleshooting
<jxajro> "obex://[xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx]" is not a valid location.
<jxajro> If you receive this error in Gutsy enter the following:
<jxajro> sudo apt-get install gnome-vfs-obexftp
<jxajro> Although this gives "Couldn't display "obex://[xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx]"." for some. In this case try:
<jxajro> sudo hciconfig hci0 auth
<jxajro> O que é esse obex?
<jxajro> que ele não acha nunca?
<jxajro> desculpe mensgem errada
<jxajro> como eu faço pra mostra a figura? sei que tem um link que vcs colocam aqui pra mostrar figuras...
<jxajro> a mensagem precisamente é esta:
<jxajro> > Não foi possível exibir "obex://[00:1D:6E:3A:3C:2C]/".
<jxajro> > Erro: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive
<jxajro> > a reply (timeout by message bus)
<jxajro> > Por favor selecione outro visualizador e tente novamente.
<jxajro> ah sim...a hora que eu sair daqui não sei se poderei voltar..não consigo configurar o XChat mesmo.
<jxajro> :(
<jxajro> vou ver se baixo o Ubuntu 10
<jxajro> pelo menos funciona.
<douglas-web-dev> Boa noite!!
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  ou usa ubuntu com xfce , ou lxde pra ficar leve ( não é xubuntu nem lubuntu )
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  ou muda de distro
<vitorlobo> tipo debian e tal
<jxajro> sim vitorlobo..to tendo um particular aqui com o xGrind...ele tá me dando uma força...mas queria pelo menos configurar o Bluetooth
<jxajro> aí me aguento até me livrar do Ubuntu.
<jxajro> bem...muito obrigado pela ajuda..to desmaiando de cansado....outra oura eu tento ver isto! Obrigado a todos mais uma vez.
<eremitahh> VAI TUDO TOMAR NO CU PORRA
<bino> bom dia
<[kernel]> buenas
<Slackline> e ai carai
<pinguito> O squid está desse jeito http://pastebin.com/K0Re5x6A alguém tem a solução?
<SuBmUnDo_> pinguito: procura no vivaolinux tem exemplo de conf do squid
<pinguito> SuBmUnDo me deram a dica de ver o log, sabe como é ainda sou pinguito :)
<SuBmUnDo_> tail -20 /var/log/syslog
<SuBmUnDo_> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/etc/squid.conf-anderson_souza
<pinguito> SuBmUnDo to vendo aqui e já lhe dou retorno
<ffr76> !ping
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  quale ae mano
<kevin_Mitnick> comando para descompactar arquivos deb?
<kevin_Mitnick> alguma sugestão?
<[kernel]> kevin_Mitnick,
<[kernel]> nao descompacta
<barna> kevin_Mitnick, descompactar ou instalar?
<[kernel]> dpkg -i nomedoaquivo.deb
<kevin_Mitnick> descopactar
<kevin_Mitnick> descompactar*
<[kernel]> isso ele instala
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, eae mano
<kevin_Mitnick> baixei o arquivo e ele ja veio com essa extenssão
<kevin_Mitnick> posso dar então o comando que ele ja instala direto
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<[kernel]> sim.
<[kernel]> paremento -i pra instalar e -r pra remover.
<barna> kevin_Mitnick, o q vc baixou???
<barna> kevin_Mitnick, num tem nos repositorios da central de programas?
<[kernel]> barna, eae mano
<[kernel]> o/
<kevin_Mitnick> o teamview
<barna> bom dia [kernel] !!!
<[kernel]> poxa cara aqui ta dando uns pique de energia chato ;/
<[kernel]> vou ter que comprar um nobreak
<[kernel]> :(
<barna> kevin_Mitnick, ja vi isso, mas num lembro direito, cha eu googa!
<[kernel]> googla
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<kevin_Mitnick> blz
<kevin_Mitnick> deu certo aqui
<[kernel]> instalou?
<barna> kevin_Mitnick, baixar e instalar um .deb é sempre a ultima opção! só quando realmente num tem nos repositorios!
<[kernel]> prefere baixar as sources barna e compila-las?
<kevin_Mitnick> aqui ja era
<kevin_Mitnick> deu certinho
<[kernel]> :D
<barna> [kernel], nops, prefiro baixar dos repositorios!
<vitorlobo> não vivo mais sem o terminal
<vitorlobo> terminal meu amor
<vitorlobo> eu te amo
<barna> só baixo .deb em ultimo caso!
<vitorlobo> o.o
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> quando tenho de formatar o pc
<vitorlobo> com linux
<vitorlobo> da até gosto em reinstalar tudo denovo
<vitorlobo> fazer as coisas
<vitorlobo> quando era com windows eu ficava naquele clima de trilha sonora de tubarão
<vitorlobo> tan tan tan tan tan tan
<vitorlobo> pq pra dar uma merda era daqui pralí
<vitorlobo> alta tensão
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> I love a system linux
<kevin_Mitnick> ai galera qual o melhor curso oferecido, 4linux ou clavis?
<kevin_Mitnick> qual tem mas respaldo
<[kernel]> VPN
<[kernel]> Interligue as sedes da sua empresa de maneira segura pela internet e tenha acesso aos seus recursos de qualquer lugar do mundo.
<[kernel]> >> Conheça mais
<[kernel]> não seria interligue as redes?
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> alguem aqui joga heroes ef newerth?
<MylenaReis_> olá pessoal
<MylenaReis_> ,alguem jah instalou o unity 5.6 no ubuntu 11.10?
<MylenaReis_> teve sucesso?
<rafaelrjp> Boa tarde!
<ffr76> !ping
<ffr76> Tarde !!!
<ffr76> !ping
<kevin_Mitnick> ai galera meu ubuntu quando estou executando algumas atividades ele desliga
<kevin_Mitnick> isso é normal
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<kevin_Mitnick> ou pode ser bug no sistema mesmo?
<kevin_Mitnick> questão de hardwarer, a pouco tempo troquei a pasta termica do meu processador
<ffr76> Kevin_Mitnick,eu estava com mesmo problema ai troquei a fonte e parou
<kevin_Mitnick> mas no meu caso é um notbook
<kevin_Mitnick> ffr76 ja aconteceu com vc usando ele no notbook?
<ffr76> Kevin_Mitnick,não pc
<kevin_Mitnick> pois é, o foda aqui é porque é no not
<ffr76> Kevin_Mitnick,como vc trocou a pasta do processador de note???
<kevin_Mitnick> como eu troquei?
<kevin_Mitnick> vc quer saber os procedimentos ffr76?
<Cuki> o que eh um notbook?
<Cuki> !book
<Cuki> kevin_Mitnick, por algum acasao, a seção eh reiniciada?
<kevin_Mitnick> cuki é desligada mesmo
<Cuki> ae vc reinicia normal, com se estivesse ligando do computador pela primeira vez...
<Cuki> ffr76, !pong
<ffr76> pode ser virus!!!
<ffr76> Cuki !ping
<Cuki> pong!
<Cuki> pode
<Cuki> mas nunca vi um caso de virus em linux
<ffr76> aconselho um bom ant-virus
<Cuki> parece q o avast tem um versao para linux
<ffr76> tem varios for linux
<kevin_Mitnick> hum
<kevin_Mitnick> conclusão??
<kevin_Mitnick> alguma idáia do que pode esta causando o desligamento do sistema?
<Cuki> existe alguma coisa q vc faz pra o sistema reiniciar?
<kevin_Mitnick> cuki creio eu que não viu
<kevin_Mitnick> a unica coisa que eu rodo é algumas paginas abertas e algumas janelas do terminal aberta
<kevin_Mitnick> e a ultima vez que ele desligou foi porque eu tava usando o rarcrack
<kevin_Mitnick> ai desligou derrepente
<ffr76> ja mecheu com o cabo da fonte afim de achar mau contato???
<kevin_Mitnick> cabo da fonte?
<ffr76> sim com ele ligado mecha dobre em toda a sua extensão se desligar e o ponto que vc mecheu!!!
<ffr76> ou talvez no conector da fonte/Note
<ffr76> !ping
<Cuki> pong!
<ffr76> pung!
<ffr76> !ping
<Cuki> thung
<ffr76> qual comandinho eu do para ver os usuarios que estam acessando uma pasta???
<kevin_Mitnick> aqui não é desktop
<kevin_Mitnick> e sim notbook
<ffr76> Kevin_Mitnick,tem fonte???
<Cuki> fuser
<ffr76> Cuki fuser /pasta
<Cuki> man fuser
<Cuki> thumb!
<kevin_Mitnick> a fonte é do propio notbook
<Cuki> kevin_Mitnick, oq eh um notbook?
<kevin_Mitnick> conector que fornce energia para o not
<kevin_Mitnick> oque é um notbook?
<kevin_Mitnick> laptop
<kevin_Mitnick> ..........
<Cuki> ah
<Cuki> notEbook
<kevin_Mitnick> .hum
<Cuki> ( =
<Cuki> kevin_Mitnick, se vc ja tentou de tudo
<Cuki> faz o seguinte
<Cuki> reinstala o sistema
<Cuki> da pra fazer a reinstalacao sem formatar as particoes
<Cuki> isso em ultimo caso, claro
<Cuki> o importate eh descobrir o trigger desse seu bug
<Cuki> ou mandar para o launchpad.net
<Cuki> ve o q eles falam
<Cuki> https://launchpad.net
<kevin_Mitnick> vou tentar fazer essa reparação
<Cuki> kevin_Mitnick, da uma lida nos forums do launchpad
<kevin_Mitnick> blz
<kevin_Mitnick> ja abri aqui a pagina
<Cuki> bao tbm
<ffr76> hands!
<kevin_Mitnick> cuki formatei recentemente o meu desktop, e coloquei o ubuntu, só que as vezes ele não pega a rede
<ffr76> top
<kevin_Mitnick> que dizer dou um ping p/vê se ele esta na rede e tudo, da o ip direitinho.
<kevin_Mitnick> mas não conecta a maquina
<kevin_Mitnick> oque pode ser
<kevin_Mitnick> placa de rede?
<kevin_Mitnick> ou bug do propio sistema?
<Cuki> kevin_Mitnick,
<Cuki> digita o seguinte
<Cuki> ifconfig eth0 down
<Cuki> ifconfig eth0 up
<Cuki> dhclient eth0
<Cuki> e ve se conecta
<Cuki> eth0 sou eu quem esta dizendo
<Cuki> pra descobir qual o nome da rede
<Cuki> usa o ifconfig
<kevin_Mitnick> sei sei
<kevin_Mitnick> blz vou executar esses comandos e vê se conecta
<kevin_Mitnick> o estranho é que as vezes se conecta, e outra não
<ffr76> Cuki,dhclient etho ????
<Cuki> foi executado o comando?
<Cuki> digita echo $?
<Cuki> ffr76, aqui funfou o comando
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<vitorlobo> kct
<vitorlobo> cochilei aqui q acordei pensando q era amanha ja
<ffr76> !ping
<[kernel]> !pong
<ffr76> !pung
<tachikomaDS> boa tarde
<diegovieiraeti> boa tarde
<vitorlobo> diegovieiraeti,  quase te confundo com um amigo meu hehe
<linux> boa tarde
<vitorlobo> diegovieiraeti,  o nome dele é diogovieira
<vitorlobo> :
<linux> gente, me ajudem por favor.
<vitorlobo> :P
<diegovieiraeti> boa tarde linux
<vitorlobo> linux, com oq?
<diegovieiraeti> vitorlobo, pq?
<linux> meu ddn tá com um probleminha
<vitorlobo> diegovieiraeti,  o nome dele é diogovieira
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> por isso
<diegovieiraeti> passou perto
<linux> ddnsw
<vitorlobo> foi
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<diegovieiraeti> até diego vieira é comum
<linux> af.
<diegovieiraeti> procura no facebook diego vieira ¬¬
<linux> teclado ...
<linux> ddns
<linux> aparece uma página de redirecionamento mas nao sei que tá havendo
<linux> vejam aí
<vitorlobo> linux,  redirecionamento pra onde?
<linux> vipspace.winconnection.net
<linux> tou tentando fazer um mineserver com domínio grates ua
<revolts> linux, http://177.100.172.168/?go_direct=on
<linux> viu que acontece?
<revolts> se for teu ip, não esta atualizado
<linux> este ip nao é meiu
<linux> meu
<revolts> http://177.77.245.143/
<revolts> tá dando para aquele ip
<revolts> no teu tá ok
<linux> nao
<linux> é este o problema
<linux> porque em windows funciona legal mas em linux...
<revolts> isso é configuração, não tá upando teu ip novo ;X
<tachikomaDS> send
<linux> entao
<linux> como tu acha que eu ajeito?
<linux> nao faço ideia
<revolts> linux,  http://ddns.winco.com.br/como-instalar fez o que tá descrito aqui?
<linux> fiz
<linux> criei as entradas no crontab
<linux> configurei o ddns.sh
<linux> reiniciei o pc
<linux> e deu esta coisa aí
<revolts> executa o ddns.sh na mão uma vez
<linux> que vcs acham que está havendo?
<linux> aliás
<linux> como executa?
<linux> :P
<revolts> ./ddns.sh
<linux> ah sim.
<linux> vamos ver.
<linux> executar como root né?
<linux> bah
<linux> bach, permição não negada
<[kernel]> u
<[kernel]> su
<revolts> linux
<revolts> chmod +x ddns.sh
<linux> olha.
<linux> vou pirar
<linux> :O:O
<revolts> linux, vc criou como root o arquivo?
<[kernel]> pra dar o chmod tem que ta como root
<revolts> [kernel], não necessariamente
<linux> sim, em /usr/local/sbin sim
<revolts> tem que esta com o user que criou o arquivo
<revolts> ae sim
<revolts> em sbim sim
<revolts> sbin*
<linux> hmm
<linux> criei como root :P
<revolts> linux, deu permissão e executou?
<linux> sim, agora para ``melhorar'' deu erro de interpretaçao
<linux> ei gnt.
<linux> a interface de modens 3g é qual?
<[kernel]> wlan
<[kernel]> ne nao?
<linux> aqui fala tipo gsm
<linux> algo assim
<linux> será que é isso?
<revolts> linux, como apareceu o erro.
<linux> rede gsm desconectado bla bla bla
<linux> pera
<revolts> ok
<linux> interpretador inválido
<revolts> sudo sh ddns.sh
<revolts> se nao estiver como root
<ffr76> qual comando para ver qual usuario esta usando um arquivo???
<vitorlobo> pangolin,  falar bingolin
<vitorlobo> pangolin,  falae bingolin
<RodrigO23> Iai pessoal
<RodrigO23> boa noite
<kevin_Mitnick> ai galera meu ubuntu não conecta a internet, pega o ip e tudo, dou um ping na rede e da resposta, mas não abri as paginas da internt
<kevin_Mitnick> internet*
<diegovieira> kevin_Mitnick, dá um ping em 8.8.8.8
<kevin_Mitnick> blz
<kevin_Mitnick> vou vê aqui
<diegovieira> RodrigO23, ;)
<kevin_Mitnick> diegovieira ainda não a resposta, ficou parado aqui
<diegovieira> kevin_Mitnick, pedi pra pinga pra ver se não era dns
<diegovieira> e não é :X
<kevin_Mitnick> não não
<kevin_Mitnick> automático aqui
<diegovieira> esses modens as vezes bugam :X
<kevin_Mitnick> penssei que fosse o cabo, mas ja testei e deu certo no outro pc
<kevin_Mitnick> de boa
<kevin_Mitnick> só resta uma solução vê se é a placa  de internet
<diegovieira> pegou ip e gateway bunitinho?
<RodrigO23> iai diegovieira
<RodrigO23> como qvc tah manolo?
<kevin_Mitnick> pegou tranquilho aqui
<RodrigO23> fala Monarquista
<Monarquista> falei
<diegovieira> de boa
<kevin_Mitnick> no terminal pega tudo de boa
<kevin_Mitnick> o ip e tudo
<kevin_Mitnick> só que não abri anda
<kevin_Mitnick> nada*
<kevin_Mitnick> capcioso isso..
<diegovieira> se esta pingando outros hosts na rede a placa de rede deve tá de boa, não
<diegovieira> não tem nenhuma regra de fw ?
<Monarquista> RodrigO23, leu lá...?!
<RodrigO23> Monarquista, eu acabei de chega
<RodrigO23> vo ler daqui a pouco
<RodrigO23> hehe
<diegovieira> ja volto ae...
<Monarquista> RodrigO23, PM
<kevin_Mitnick> não não
<kevin_Mitnick> diegovieira vou vê se conssigo pingar em outro host
<kevin_Mitnick> não tinha tentado isso antes
<RodrigO23> Pera ai já voto
<kevin_Mitnick> rodrigo ta funfando de boa aqui
<kevin_Mitnick> pingando no outro host
<diegovieira> kevin_Mitnick, andou brincando com iptables ou algo parecido ?
<RodrigO23> voltei
<RodrigO23> hehe
<kevin_Mitnick> não no outro pc
<kevin_Mitnick> e sim nesse
<kevin_Mitnick> porque
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<diegovieira> poderia ser alguma regra bloqueando
<kevin_Mitnick> não nada bloquedo
<kevin_Mitnick> foda
<kevin_Mitnick> isso nunca aconteceu antes
<[kernel]> o que foi
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieira> pinga na rede mas não pinga e acessa net
<kevin_Mitnick> minha maquina pega o ip da rede
<[kernel]> nao pinga pra quem?
<diegovieira> 8.8.8.8
<kevin_Mitnick> não pinga para fora
<diegovieira> ;)
<kevin_Mitnick> endereço externo
<kevin_Mitnick> só intranet
<[kernel]> deve ser proteçao do ip que voce esta botando
<[kernel]> uma regra do servidor
<diegovieira> tbm estava achando isso
<kevin_Mitnick> não
<[kernel]> como voce sabe que nao?
<[kernel]> me diz qual ip voce quer pingar
<[kernel]> pinga o google ai
<kevin_Mitnick> blz
<[kernel]> pra ver se tem resposta
<kevin_Mitnick> tentar aqui
<kevin_Mitnick> nada feito
<kevin_Mitnick> fica parado
<kevin_Mitnick> conssigo pigar para outro host na rede
<[kernel]> na rede é normal
<[kernel]> deve ser alguma regra de firewall
<[kernel]> :/
<kevin_Mitnick> hum
<kevin_Mitnick> alguma dica
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<diegovieira> kevin_Mitnick, tracepath 8.8.8.8
<kevin_Mitnick> tentar aqui
<diegovieira> [kernel], queria te pergunta uma coisa mais cedo, agora esqueci o q era
<diegovieira> jaskajskak
<linux> voltei gnt.
<linux> onde eu parei msm sobre os ddns?
<kevin_Mitnick> resultado do tracepath
<kevin_Mitnick> no reply
<linux> pois é.;
<diegovieira> kevin_Mitnick, é algo na maquina
<linux> tou com este probleminha e nao consigo executar o sh
<kevin_Mitnick> tipo oque diegovieira
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<diegovieira> não tá chegando nem no gateway
<linux> q???
<kevin_Mitnick> nada
<kevin_Mitnick> aqui
<kevin_Mitnick> eu entrei aqui no setup do roteador e vi que ta assim
<kevin_Mitnick> Host Settings
<kevin_Mitnick> D	Host Description	Information	Modify
<kevin_Mitnick> 1	192.168.1.100	IP: 192.168.1.100 - 192.168.1.101 	Edit Delete
<kevin_Mitnick> será que pode ser isso
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<diegovieira> não intendi a info que vc mandou :s
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-04
<[kernel]> isso é sua conexao com o roteador
<kevin_Mitnick> diegovieira essa menssagem ai é que ta aqui no setup do meu roteador
<[kernel]> creio eu
<kevin_Mitnick> não sei se isso pode ser uma exerção
<diegovieira> :s
<kevin_Mitnick> nada feito aqui
<kevin_Mitnick> talvez possa ser a placa de rede
<[kernel]> mais se voce pingar pra sua placa de rede
<[kernel]> e ela responder é porque ta ok
<linux> hum
<linux> pois é,  vcs acham q tá saindo erro no sh e bach?
<kevin_Mitnick> conssegui aqui
<kevin_Mitnick> conectou a pagina
<kevin_Mitnick> de boa
<linux> hmm
<kevin_Mitnick> tava no roteado o problema
<kevin_Mitnick> kernel que ip é esse 8.8.8.8
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<revolts> dns google
<revolts> :D
<linux> ahaha
<linux> dns é outra coisa
<diegovieira> kevin_Mitnick, é um ip facil de decorar :D
<kevin_Mitnick> mas esse ip é da placa é isso
<kevin_Mitnick> nunca tinha visto esse ip antes
<diegovieira> esse ip é da google
<linux> auauaua
<kevin_Mitnick> hum
<kevin_Mitnick> de boa
<kevin_Mitnick> dns google
<linux> gente, comoo eu faço para ver o ip num e-mail de quem me enviou, tem como?
<linux> q coisa
<linux> deveria vir algo pra ser o modo de instalação parecido com o do windows
<RodrigO23> Galera
<linux> fala
<RodrigO23> Alguem pode me ajudar com o wine
<RodrigO23> fala linux
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah?
<set-up> RodrigO23, wine é
<set-up> :/
<RodrigO23> preciso instalar o Fireworks
<linux> ah aquilo nao tem mistérios ua
<RodrigO23> fireworks cs4, ou o cs5
<RodrigO23> mas da erro
<[kernel]> usa o mais atual que lançou
<[kernel]> dizem que é muito bom o 1.4
<RodrigO23> como que eu vejo a versao?
<[kernel]> aqui ele sempre buga em algum programa :/
<[kernel]> winecfg
<[kernel]> em about
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<[kernel]> ou sobre
<[kernel]> em portugues
<[kernel]> hehehe
<RodrigO23> ahhh o meu é 1.3
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<RodrigO23> pera ai vou desinstalar
<[kernel]> instala o 1.4
<RodrigO23> como que eu desinstalo pelo terminal?
<linux> och gente
<diegovieira> RodrigO23, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=665
<linux> como eu reicinio o crontab?
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, apt-get remove wine
<linux> reinicio
<linux> hmm
<RodrigO23> ahhh pera ai que no link do diegao tem um tuto
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<linux> a que droga
<diegovieira> RodrigO23, lá é as versões que o pessoal testou no wine e a compatibilidade
<RodrigO23> aham, eu vi diegao
<RodrigO23> a que eles testaram
<RodrigO23> foi a 1.3.14
<RodrigO23> a minha é 1.3.38
<RodrigO23> mas uma pergunta newbie
<RodrigO23> oque seria o windetricks
<RodrigO23> ops
<RodrigO23> winetricks
<linux> que eu faço
<linux> meu Deus
<linux> hoje eu pirei nisso ua
<linux> diego
<linux> eu vi as configurações no crontab e tao normais
<linux> vou tentar mudar e senha entao ua
<linux> queria saber uma coisa.
<diegovieira> linux, http://ubuntupedia.info/index.php/No-ip
<linux> q  isso?
<diegovieira> abre
<linux> kerne é melhor :D
<kernel-> aiueHUeiHAU
<linux> aha nao gosto dos [ e fecha ] ua
<linux> aí diego
<linux> tu pode pegar no navegador que vou te dar o id pelo ip.
<linux> só um second
<diegovieira> linux, é em leandro maia?
<linux> ah, cauma
<diegovieira> vou pegar mais droga :D
<linux> http://www.187.90.181.60/~leandro/ddns.sh
<linux> ta aí
<linux> máximo que poss fazer ua
<diegovieira> tá
<diegovieira> vou olhar aqui
<diegovieira> linux, quando vc dá um ifconfig que interfaces aparecem?
<linux> eu nao faço isso ua
<linux> uso o dosvox em modo root e edito ua
<diegovieira> linux, quando vc dá um ifconfig que interfaces aparecem?
<linux> deixa ver
<linux> mas iss no terminal com q aplicativo?
<linux> po
<linux> aparece um monte
<RodrigO23> diegao
<[kernel]> no terminal po
<RodrigO23> como q eu baixo o wine
<RodrigO23> 1.4 pelo terminal
<[kernel]> bota no google
<[kernel]> wine 1.4
<RodrigO23> lza
<diegovieira> linux,
<diegovieira> dá um ifconfig q aparece
<RodrigO23> nossa, tah falando que mantive pacotes quebrados
<linux> mas diego
<diegovieira> ou então: cat /proc/net/dev | cut -d: -f1 | tail -3
<linux> tem algum problema no script?
<diegovieira> linux, isso é o q qro ver
<[kernel]> kevin_Mitnick, fale aqui
<diegovieira> [kernel], gostou do comandinho? :P
<[kernel]> hehehe
<[kernel]> eu vi :|
<diegovieira> :|
<diegovieira> do destreinado no shell :S
<diegovieira> linux,
<linux> pois é diego
<linux> aparentimente nao tem  erros nao
<linux> sendo que o diretório que mantenho tudo é o /usr/local/sbin
<diegovieira> linux, dá o comando e me manda o resultado
<diegovieira> linux, cat /proc/net/dev | cut -d: -f1 | tail -3
<linux> bah
<linux> nao dá pra eu colar nada no terminal com control c entao nao dá.
<diegovieira> então dá um ifconfig
<diegovieira> ¬¬
<[kernel]> aff
<[kernel]> pra colar no terminal
<[kernel]> é SHIFT + Insert
<[kernel]> :P
<diegovieira> [kernel], :D
<[kernel]> amo atalhos
<[kernel]> =)
<vitorlobo> eu aperto botao direito mermo
<diegovieira> e pra copiar?
<diegovieira> jashajs
<vitorlobo> e meto "colar"
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, kkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> as vezes eu tambem
<[kernel]> boto Paste
<linux> fácio pra vcs
<diegovieira> eu sempre :(
<[kernel]> diegovieira, copiar nao só colar
<[kernel]> copíar copia com o mouse
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<diegovieira> [kernel], maldade
<diegovieira> [kernel], diz pro linux fazê isso
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieira> linux, o que apareceu lá?
<linux> tem ainda aquele endereço ip?
<diegovieira> linux, o que apareceu lá?
<vitorlobo> linux,  ainda ta nesse pé de pica ai é?
<vitorlobo> :O
<diegovieira> [kernel], no 12.04 é facil.
<diegovieira> alt > sele [enter] alt > copia [enter]
<diegovieira> :D
<diegovieira> linux ...
<linux> ah os atalhos que me salvam
<diegovieira> tá
<[kernel]> :D
<diegovieira> o que apareceu lá?
<vitorlobo> ctrl + c , ctrl + v esse lance de copiar e colar com outros atalhos
<diegovieira> :S
<vitorlobo> fode my brain
<vitorlobo> :D
<[kernel]> aeuaiheiuaeie]
<linux> [kernel]: nao deu aqui
<[kernel]> :/
<linux> hmm
<linux> desisto
<diegovieira> assim me quebra
<[kernel]> linux, o que voce quer fazer
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieira> saber as interfaces
<diegovieira> ifconfig
<[kernel]> ué
<diegovieira> ou o comando que passei
<[kernel]> so digitar ifconfig
<[kernel]> vai aparecer wlan0 eth0
<[kernel]> ou algo do tipo
<diegovieira> [kernel], oh que lindo, cat /proc/net/dev | cut -d: -f1 | tail -3
<diegovieira> digita ê
<linux> colar o resultado do terminal1
<vitorlobo> linux, com um nick desses ...e ser refém do windows
<vitorlobo> vc é um cara sinistro
<vitorlobo> :|
<[kernel]> kkk
<linux> a vá
 * diegovieira tenso.
<[kernel]> linux, cara voce tem que selecionar o texto com o mouse clicar pra copiar e no terminal use as teclas shift+ insert que ele ira colar
<[kernel]> aqui dá certo ;)
<linux> copiar entao?
<linux> ahaha
<linux> nem dá entao.
<vitorlobo> linux, clica com o botao direito do mouse na tela do terminal e aperta em paste(colar)
<vitorlobo> cabo
<vitorlobo> simples assim
<vitorlobo> sem firulas
<[kernel]> da certo tambem
<[kernel]> :D
<linux> ahaha
<diegovieira> linux, decora o comando e digita lá
<diegovieira> :D
<linux> mas
<linux> e dps pra colar aqui?
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> mesmo processo
<diegovieira> vc digita o q aparece
<vitorlobo> seleciona oq ta no terminal
<linux> eu só uso um fone teclado e cpu ua
<vitorlobo> botao direito do mouse
<vitorlobo> copiar
<diegovieira> vc digita o q aparece
<vitorlobo> ctrl + v aqui
<diegovieira> vai aparecer 15 letas
<[kernel]> <linux> eu só uso um fone teclado e cpu ua
<diegovieira> ¬¬
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> ele nao usa mouse?
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieira> mais facil que isso
<linux> e mesmo que quizesse nao sei como usaria um ``mouse''
<diegovieira> só eu conectar pelo ssh ;X
<[kernel]> linux, cara voce tem mouse ai?
<[kernel]> voce faz igual no ruindows
<[kernel]> seleciona o texto com o mouse
<[kernel]> clica e segura e arrasta
<[kernel]> clica com o botao direto
<[kernel]> copiar
<[kernel]> e depois clica colar
<[kernel]> dificil isso?
<linux> mas eu nao uso mouse po
<[kernel]> :/
<linux> pra uma pessoa que não encherga a tela, claro
<[kernel]> entao tem que digitar
<[kernel]> larga de ser preguiçoso
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<diegovieira> linux,
<linux> humm
<diegovieira> cat /proc/net/dev | cut -d: -f1 | tail -3 > arquivo
<linux> tem como fazer o terminal ficar em modo de leitura? tipo com ler com as cetas
<diegovieira> sendo que vc executa isso no dir que vc colocou o script pra eu baixar
<linux> ah cara quer saber conecta no ssh ua
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> diegovieira, o que ele quer ver no ifconfig?
<[kernel]> as interfaces?
<diegovieira> é
<[kernel]> linux, digita ifconfig
<[kernel]> vai aparecer uma ruma de coisas mais vao aparecer as interfaces do lado esquerdo <----------
<[kernel]> tipo.. eth0 lo wlan0 wlan1
<diegovieira> [kernel], sem ver fica dificil
<[kernel]> olha quais aparecem
<linux> gente vocês sabem qual a interface de modens 3g? claro, vivo tin, em fim
<lucasfl> alguém ai sabe como eu posso configurar quais aplicativos usam aquela variação dark do tema Adwaita do gnome3?
<diegovieira> linux,
<diegovieira> mais facil que isso
<diegovieira> não existe
<diegovieira> oh
<lucasfl> eu dei uma perguntada aqui ontem, googleei um tempão e não consigo achar em lugar nenhum
<diegovieira> vai onde vc deixou o script para eu baixar
<diegovieira> no diretorio
<diegovieira> foi? linux
<linux> hun
<diegovieira> foi?
<linux> ney teclado nao tem barra vestical e se tem nao sei cmo faz ela.
<diegovieira> FOI?
<linux> tipo a normal fica do lado esquedo da letra z
<lucasfl> ninguém sabe me dizer? :/
<linux> nao acho
<diegovieira> lucasfl, não sei
<diegovieira> linux, foi no diretorio ou não?
<linux> bah
<linux> teu comando tem barra vestical!
<diegovieira> vai no diretorio
<diegovieira> foi?
<linux> aha o passa o comand
<diegovieira> linux, wget 201.14.151.186:90/pega.sh
<diegovieira> linux, depois dá um bash pega.sh
<linux> como assim?
<diegovieira> digita
<diegovieira> wget 201.14.151.186:90/pega.sh
<diegovieira> depois digita
<diegovieira> bash pega.sh
<diegovieira> [kernel], agora ficou mais facil que ssh :D
<linux> q?
<vitorlobo> tenso gnome3
<vitorlobo> auhauha
<vitorlobo> quem é maluco de usar essa poha?
<diegovieira> linux, ???
<linux> que isso faz diego? eu posso pegar com um navegador1
<diegovieira> wget vai baixar o arquivo
<diegovieira> faz no diretorio que eu disse como eu disse
<linux> que arquivo é este1
<diegovieira> um script com o comando que tu tava chorando pra digitar
<diegovieira> vitorlobo, vi por cima prefiro o unity ;D
<linux> a po
<vitorlobo> diegovieira, ainda uso o gnome2x
<diegovieira> vitorlobo, bom tbm
<vitorlobo> eu usava o lxde... mas falta muito recurso nele
<diegovieira> pior para mim é o kde
<vitorlobo> kde é muito..........como dizer...
<vitorlobo> windows mode
<diegovieira> bem só conheço unity gnome gnome3 kde
<diegovieira> bem nessa
<vitorlobo> quem curte um ambiente mais hostil e leve
<diegovieira> linux, e ae?
<vitorlobo> fico entre lxde, xfce , open/flux box com gambiarras
<vitorlobo> quando esse lek descobrir que com wget ele pode baixar filme pornô
<vitorlobo> nunca mais vai abandonar o linux
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<diegovieira> vitorlobo, dei na mão um jeito de ele me passa a info, nem assim.
<diegovieira> vitorlobo, vc usa o shell?
<diegovieira> terminal*
<vitorlobo> diegovieira, uso
<vitorlobo> diegovieira, o tempo todo
<diegovieira> vitorlobo, o que é do linux sem o pipe |
<vitorlobo> diegovieira, linux tem terminal..macosx tbm...
<vitorlobo> diegovieira,  windows.....ms-dos prompt de comando
<vitorlobo> q porra é aquela?
<vitorlobo> ahauhahuaa
<diegovieira> não usa pipe?
<diegovieira> linux, e ae???
<vitorlobo> deixei de usar windows a algum tempo hehe
<revolts> não usa pipe |?
<RodrigO23> ow diegao
 * vitorlobo ta perguntando a quem?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<revolts> vitorlobo,
<revolts> vc
<RodrigO23> eu tentei instalar o wine 1.4 mas diz que os pacotes estao conflitando
<vitorlobo> revolts,  uso
<revolts> pois é, mas o linux não :(
<vitorlobo> revolts,  muito com grep
<revolts> RodrigO23, deu um purge ?
<RodrigO23> nao, so o apt-get remove wine
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, aptitude remove wine
<vitorlobo> q ele remove as dependencias tbm
<vitorlobo> apt-get autoremove
<vitorlobo> apt-get autoclean
<vitorlobo> apt-get clean
<vitorlobo> ou se quiser radicalizar
<vitorlobo> apt-get remove *wine
<vitorlobo> :P
<RodrigO23> foi oq eu fiz
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> =P
<RodrigO23> sudo apt-get remove wine
<RodrigO23> ^^
<vitorlobo> vc usa ubuntu ne?
<linux> ahaha
<RodrigO23> aham
<revolts> linux, tá executou os comandos?
<RodrigO23> aptitude nao rola
<vitorlobo> a...
<vitorlobo> tenta remover o repositorio desse wine q vc ta usando
<RodrigO23> como ?
<vitorlobo> eu recomendaria vc tentar botar o 1.1
<vitorlobo> digita ai no terminal gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<RodrigO23> ok
<vitorlobo> procura o repositorio do wine e mete um delete, salva, procura instalar o wine na versao especifica
<vitorlobo> e ta de boas
<RodrigO23> ahh pera ai entao, vou fazer isso
<RodrigO23> vitorlobo, nao tem nada referente ao wine
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, entao vai na central de programas ubuntu , editar > fontes e aplicativos
<vitorlobo> rodr1go, e procura o repositorio do wine e tira
<linux> gente como eu faço pra ver tipo
<linux> o ip atravez do e-mail que uma pessoa desconhecida me enviou
<revolts> linux, executou os comandos?
<revolts> vitorlobo, acho q ele instalou pelos repositorios padrão do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> revolts, isso é uma bosta hein
<revolts> vitorlobo, ?
<vitorlobo> revolts,  esses repositorios prato feito
<vitorlobo> hehe
<vitorlobo> q vem a caralhada toda junta
<revolts> :X
<revolts> pois agora. não sei :(
<RodrigO23> Putz, nem tem nada referente ao wine... =/
<revolts> linux, ...
<RodrigO23> so pq eu migrei definitivamente para o Linux
<RodrigO23> kkk
<revolts> vitorlobo, sou 'novato'
<revolts> :D
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, migrar definitivamente com a mente em softwares do windows?
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<vitorlobo> pra mim migrar definitivamente é dar valor e rachar a cuca nas alternativas a softwares do windows
<vitorlobo> ou...definitivamente deixar de ser xiita e usar dual-boot
<RodrigO23> Nao, eu nao dependo exclusivamente de softwares do windows
<revolts> dual-boot :(
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, seria o mesmo que comprar um ps3 e querer jogar games de xbox nele
<RodrigO23> tanto, que o unico que eu uso de codigo fechado é o Fireworks
<RodrigO23> pq o resto é tudo open-source
<vitorlobo> mano....pedra sabão ..parafuso e martelo...vai batendo que uma hora tu tira um DAVI de dentro dessa pedra
<vitorlobo> so não consigo compreender como michelangelo conseguio daquele tamanho
<vitorlobo> o.O
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> Vai saber neh
<linux> até.
<revolts> linux, eu não te ajudo mais, a vá...
<linux> ah cara
<linux> tentei até
<linux> mas nao consegui direito
<revolts> vsf
<vitorlobo> linux,  volta pro windows mano
<revolts> digitar dois comandos
<linux> dei wget mas o terminal nao baixou
<revolts> mais facil que isso não tem
<revolts> não sabe escrever? "ahhh não baixou"
<revolts> ¬¬
<linux> afffff
<fiscal> boa noite a todos!
<revolts> 2ª vez que te dou a resposta mais mastigada possivel e vc se manda
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=665
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23,  as versoes do wine q roda ele
<fiscal> alguem aqui usa o openvpn?
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, http://www.dihitt.com.br/barra/coreldraw-para-linux-illustrator-para-linux-e-fireworks-para-linux
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, lê essa parada ae q é interessante..nem eu conhecia
<vitorlobo> fiscal,  ja usei teamviewer...
<RodrigO23> opa , vo ler
<linux> caunma vou tentar de novo mas ...
<vitorlobo> n sei se é a mesma coisa
<fiscal> ok
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23,  sudo apt-get install krita
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, to isntalando ele agora..n conhecia....pelo tamanho deve ser bom auhauha
<vitorlobo> 213 mb
<vitorlobo> *219
<RodrigO23> vc é designer tmb vitorlobo?
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, http://vitorlobo.wordpress.com se vc considerar isso designer
<vitorlobo> axo q sou então
<vitorlobo> ;)
<RodrigO23> Vixi, show de bola
<RodrigO23> hehe
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, é..interessante o bagulho ae..lembra ao fireworks memo
<RodrigO23> uashuahsausha
<gnome> eita eu travei feio
<gnome> aqui eu cai :P
<vitorlobo> gnome, gnome3?
<gnome> ahaha
<gnome> nao consegui pensar em outro nick
<RodrigO23> eu uso o Fireworks pra criar layouts para sites
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, to ciente
<vitorlobo> esse krita
<vitorlobo> é pra isso tamém
<vitorlobo> na verdade
<vitorlobo> da pra juntar
<vitorlobo> krita , gimp + inkscape
<vitorlobo> eu demorei a me adaptar ao gimp
<vitorlobo> agora n vivo sem
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, fiz no blender + gimp https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/539020_357877857590810_100001057971356_1034608_1801320357_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, ja tomou essa cerveja ai?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> quiser provar..... tem amostra gratis
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauha
<vitorlobo> revolts, ae manda os mano q arrega ajuda relaxar e tomar essa breja https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/539020_357877857590810_100001057971356_1034608_1801320357_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> uhahua
<vitorlobo> =
<RodrigO23> Cara eu nem Bebo
<vitorlobo> =X
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> nem eu
<vitorlobo> auhahuahaua
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<revolts> :X
<RodrigO23> ri litros agora
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> uhhuahuahuahuahuauhaa
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, agora num clima mais florestal https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/306066_358293007549295_100001057971356_1035734_1168054522_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> auhauhah
<vitorlobo> sacanagem
<RodrigO23> vitorlobo, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, uma maneira pacífica de vc oferecer uma cerveja a alguém ahuauauha
<RodrigO23> Claro,
<RodrigO23> tipo
<RodrigO23> iai senho
<RodrigO23> vai tomar nolú hj?
<RodrigO23> ops
<RodrigO23> noku
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> al4nc4ds, desistiu do slack? :/
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  toma essa cerva ae mano...a cerveja dos artistas https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/539020_357877857590810_100001057971356_1034608_1801320357_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> =X
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, nem de cevada eu gosto
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhaa
<RodrigO23> eu nao gosto de nada,
<[kernel]> nao sou artista vitorlobo
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> uhauhaaahuhaauhauh
<RodrigO23> ainda bem
<gnome> eita
<gnome> preciso ir, acordar cedo amanhã
<gnome> até
<gnome> tu entende de pyweb rodrigo?
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, Wine 1.5.1 released - Patch
<[kernel]> saiu o 1.5.1
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> falando em versoes
<vitorlobo> ses viram
<vitorlobo> google chrome 18 ja
<vitorlobo> af
<vitorlobo> apelação
<RodrigO23> ow eu tentei instalar o synaptic
<RodrigO23> mas ele nao abre
<gnome> até amanhã se der uaua
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23,  digita synaptic no terminal
<RodrigO23> sim, e ainda com sudo, mas ele abre a janela e fecha depois
<revolts> 18.0.1025.142 (Versão do desenvolvedor 129054 Linux) Ubuntu 12.04
<revolts> ;)
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, o software-center ( central de instalação ), ta aberto?
<RodrigO23> nao
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, o exu caveira, tranca ruas, fecha software
<vitorlobo> legião
<vitorlobo> ta ai dentro da sua distro
<gnome> bm, ate
<RodrigO23> vou indo nessa ai galera
<RodrigO23> ate amanha
<RodrigO23> fui
<al4nc4ds>  /clear
<patrick_> boa noite
<Thiago_MBMG> bom dia a todos
<Thiago_MBMG> alguém aeee afim de bater papo sobre o ubuntu 12.04
<Thiago_MBMG> estou muito ansioso para o seu lançamento haja visto que nos dois ultimos lançamentos o unity ainda estava meio engessado... sem muita coisa q o usuário do ubuntu ta acostumado
<Thiago_MBMG> confesso que meio contrariado comecei a me dedicar ao 11.10... e to mudando um pouco meu ponto de vista do unity
<Thiago_MBMG> alguem aeeee a acrescentar algo?
<Thiago_MBMG> o 12.04 ta prometendo ... não vejo a hora de sair a versão final
<Thiago_MBMG> se o beta 2 está bom ... to esperando o final
<Ricardo__> lamento a quem gostou do unity mas nao vou sair do meu debian
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Thiago_MBMG> rss
<Thiago_MBMG> concordo com vc
<Thiago_MBMG> eu adoro o ubuntu
<Thiago_MBMG> mas uso outras distros tb
<Thiago_MBMG> debian eh uma delas
<Thiago_MBMG> assim como mint ... fedora
<Thiago_MBMG> open suse
<Thiago_MBMG> e até mesmo o biglinux ...
<Thiago_MBMG> q achu uma boa distro brasileira ... pena não ter muitos adebtos
<Thiago_MBMG> naum eh a melhor pq naum tem muita colaboração
<Thiago_MBMG> mas tem potêncial
<jc_> bom dia, alguem pode me ajudar, perdi a senha do meu usuario do irc, como recupero?
<jc_> ?
<jc223344> bom dia, alguem pode me ajudar, perdi a senha do meu usuario do irc, como recupero?
<Cuki> vish +1
<Cuki> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sendpass
<Cuki> ctrl+f What do I do if I forget my password?
<Cuki> jc223344,
<jc223344> obrigado Cuki
<Cuki> blz
<Ubuno0b> boas
<Cuki> dia
<Ubuno0b> :)
<Ubuno0b> tenho aqui uma dúvida se alguem me puder ajudar agradeço http://paste.ubuntu.com/914345/
<Ubuno0b> apenas me corre metade do script. após o popup do zenity, ele não faz o halt. o que poderá estár mal?
<patizaia> bom dia
<patizaia> tive problemas com uma instalação recente do ubuntu
<patizaia> a  versão mais nova. o 11.10
<patizaia> ele simplesmente parou de funcionar, como se não encontrasse o local / onde foi instalado e parou de rodar.
<patizaia> yes
<patizaia> yes, i do
<patizaia> bom dia...
<patizaia> alguem fala portugues?
<kevin_Mitnick> claro
<kevin_Mitnick> vc é do brasil?
<patizaia> ah
<patizaia> graças aos ceus
<patizaia> sim eu sou
<xdecow> tem soh ele instalado?
<Stylles> Opa..
<Stylles> Ai galera, alguém ja integrou openfire com ldap?
 * jcsuporte away
<MylenaReis> Bom dia!Alguem jah tentopu instalar o unity 5.6 no ubuntu 11.10?
<Cuki> MylenaReis, ja saiu o beta
<Cuki> ele tem
<MylenaReis> eu sei, mas queria testar o unity no ubuntu 11 mesmo
<MylenaReis> cuki, vc sabe se houve alteração no kernel?
<Cuki> parece q o beta tah usando o kernel 3.2
<Cuki> ou 02
<Cuki> oq exatamente foi feito, isso soh no linux.org
<MylenaReis> ok, obrigada Cuki =)
<Cuki> ( =
<chronos> 3.2 Cuki, MylenaReis
<chronos> 3.2.0-21
<Cuki> ah, blxz
<Cuki> ah, blz
<MylenaReis> humm...e essa alteração no kernel impede que, de repente eu queria instalar o Unity 5.6  no ubuntu11.10, certo?
<MylenaReis> =/
<chronos> nao.
<Cuki> essa eh uma ótima pergunta
<chronos> o 5.6 é o do 12.04?
<chronos> aqui ta em 5.8.
<chronos> aniway nao vale o trabalho de vc instalar os debs e todas as dependencias do unity do 12.04 no 11.10
<chronos> vc ia acabar praticamente com o 12.04 exceto pelos pacotes q nao são deps.
<Cuki> tambem acho
<chronos> ia ter um trabalho de slackware a toa
<chronos> MylenaReis: pode atualizar pro 12.04 sem grilo.
<chronos> o beta 1 ta bem usável, eu to usando faz 1 mes +/- o 12.04
<Cuki> me idem
<chronos> nao senti grandes diferenças aniway pq eu to usando kde neh
<chronos> nao uso unity
<MylenaReis> certo, jah testei o beta2 do ubuntu12 e ele está bom
<MylenaReis> mas queria isolar o HUD dele
<MylenaReis> jah fiz fiz um pacote .deb do HUD
<MylenaReis> instalei no 11, mas ele simplesmente ignorou o hud
<MylenaReis> então, como o Unity é o gerenciador de janelas, instalar o Unity, ao menos a versão 5.6 (a versão 5.6 tbm é do 12, mas jah tem a 5.8)
<MylenaReis> seria uma boa pra que o hud executasse, mas.... não consigo atualizar a versão candidato de 4.28 para 5.6 ao menos
<MylenaReis> =/
<Cuki> MylenaReis, eu nao entendi oq vc esta querendo
<Cuki> oq vc quer eh fazer o unity funcionar no ubuntu 11?
<MylenaReis> quero instalar o HUD no ubuntu 11
<MylenaReis> acho que instalando o Unity, seria a solução, porque o 11 ignora o HUD, mesmo ele instalado
<MylenaReis> entendeu? =)
<Cuki> iiso?
<Cuki> http://techhamlet.com/2012/01/how-to-install-the-new-hud-in-ubuntu-12-04-and-11-10/
<Cuki> isso
<Cuki> ?
<MylenaReis> sim, isso
<Cuki> "It will be buggy and sometimes"
<MylenaReis> mas nesse caso, ele instala o HUD vis ppa
<MylenaReis> *via
<MylenaReis> quero fazer um pacote pra isso
<chronos> uhum, q nada mais eh uma colecao de debs
<MylenaReis> sim
<MylenaReis> mas ateh agora soh tenho o deb do hud
<MylenaReis> as configuraçõesperifericas dele, ainda estou caçando =.
<chronos> usa a ppa.
<chronos> o hud tem deps.
<chronos> a ppa tem as deps.
<chronos> em ubuntu nunca é um único pacote.
<MylenaReis> sim,
<Cuki> fora q quem vai fazer o gerenciamento disso eh vc...
<Cuki> algo q nao eh mto recomendado
<MylenaReis> mas, dexo ser mais clara, =)
<MylenaReis> quero fazer um pacote do HUD que possa rodar não soh nas outras versões do ubuntu, mas em qualquer distro
<MylenaReis> por isso o pacote é importante
<MylenaReis> e não o ppa
<MylenaReis> a unica saida seria eu rastrear as dependencias pelo ppa e ir juntando >< vai dar um trabalho
<Cuki> vou tomar um coffe
<MylenaReis> rsrs ok
<gnome> oi
<gnome> humm
<bino> bom dia
<kevin_Mitnick> meu sitema reconhece as letras maiusculas como minusculas no terminal
<kevin_Mitnick> oque pode ter acontecido
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<gnome> a risada
<gnome> aprendi como faz para copiar as coisas sem usar o mouse
<gnome> ]
<gnome> auauauau
<gnome> vitorlobo: acho que f10 abrir abas e celecionar tudo
<vitorlobo> gnome, a onde como, oq?
<vitorlobo> boiei
<vitorlobo> gnome,  shift + ctrl + c = copiar , shift + ctrl + v = colar
<vitorlobo> simples assim
<gnome> nao, aqui nao deu fiz isso noterminal1
<vitorlobo> gnome,  sudo apt-get install gksu
<vitorlobo> gnome,  é o terminal q eu uso
<vitorlobo> dai vc abre o gksu
<vitorlobo> e q funfa
<vitorlobo> :D
<gnome> deixa eu fazer um teste1
<vitorlobo> o bom do gksu é q ele ja abre com o root
<vitorlobo> dai n precisa digitar sudo su
<gnome> a risada
<gnome> pegou ua
<vitorlobo> simples
<vitorlobo> :D
<gnome> eu nao sabia que tinha que apertar f19 e taus
<gnome> 10 digo
<gnome> f10 e ir em celecionar tudo
<gnome> acho que é tipo o botao direito do mouse
<gnome> legal o ifconfig
<gnome> fala ip e tudo ua
<vitorlobo> gnome,  no gksu n funfa assim.... mas ja da uns atalhos bacanas
<gnome> tou gostando mais do linux uaua
<vitorlobo> shift + ctrl + c e shift + ctrl + v
<gnome> olha
<gnome> que o diego queria saber de tudo isso?
<gnome> tem um monte de coisas
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> gnome,  na verdade da pra vc personalizar os atalhos
<vitorlobo> e deixar como vc desejar
<gnome> vc sabe como eu vejo o nome da minha interface de modem?
<gnome> aqui eu vi meu ip mas nao sei como ver o nome da rede.
<gnome> vc sabe?
<gnome> bah
<vitorlobo> gnome,  kct apertei alguma merda aqui no terminal q deu um flood de f1 abriu mais de mil
<vitorlobo> travo a porra toda
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhaa
<gnome> eita
<gnome> cara me diz lá.
<vitorlobo> oq?
<gnome> qual quer dizer onde eu vejo que linha vejo o nome da interface de minha net
<vitorlobo> gnome,  clica com botao direitod o mouse no painel em cima e poe adicionar painel
<gnome> mas tipo
<vitorlobo> gnome,  dai vc vai achar "Monitor de modem"
<gnome> eu dei ifconfig
<gnome> tem umas 100 linhas
<gnome> ahaha
<gnome> esagerei 28 linhas acho
<gnome> mas
<gnome> tem como eu ver naquilo?
<vitorlobo> gnome,  quem souber, morre
<vitorlobo> o.o
<vitorlobo> googla ae mano
<gnome> vou fazer isso msm
<gnome> och vitor lobo.
<gnome> uauau
<gnome> o nome é gsm mesmo acho
<Cuki> !ping
<RodrigO23> iai Pessoal
<RodrigO23> ?
<barna> boa tarde RodrigO23
<RodrigO23> boa tarde barna
<Sr_RaR> Boa tarde, amigos!
<Sr_RaR> Alguém ai programa em Java?
<[erk]hacker> ola
<[erk]hacker> :D
<barna> :)
<pauloolhos> oi
<diegovieira> pauloolhos, oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde
<pauloolhos> Cmo vai diego
<diegovieira> boa tarde
<diegovieira> de boa e ae?
<diegovieira> depois de apanhar [30min] pra instalar uma gforce4 mx 4000 no ubuntu 11.10
<diegovieira> :P
<pauloolhos> vixi
<diegovieira> vizinho montou um frankenstein e trouxe pra eu por o driver correto da placa e uns codecs ;x
<Lambertini> Ubuntu ou Debian, qual a melhor opção ?
<xGrind> mageia ;x
<xGrind> Lambertini: depende pra que vc vai usar
<Lambertini> xGrind, servidor
<xGrind> debian
<Lambertini> xGrind, sempre usei debian
<Lambertini> agora testei o ubuntu server
<Lambertini> sei lá, no começo foi legal, agora tah dando problemas
<xGrind> eu nunca usei pra servidor. mas ja li e um amigo disse que pra servidor o debian é melhor. ubuntu também é bom, mas é melhor usar debian.
<xGrind> pra desktop o ubuntu é melhor
<Lambertini> xGrind, sim, o ubuntu tem uma grande vantagem pra desktop
<Lambertini> mas acho que o ubuntu server não deu conta
<Lambertini> apesar que no inicio achei que ele ia dar conta, ele vem configuradinho
<Lambertini> coisa que o debian vc tem que fazer do zero
<xGrind> eu nunca configurei isso. entao nao sei ;/
<RodrigO23> iai galerinha
<[kernel]> o/
<RodrigO23> Fala kernel
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah
<[kernel]> filet mano melhorando
<[kernel]> quase 100%
<[kernel]> :D
<RodrigO23> Opa
<[kernel]> alguem manja de python ai?
<RodrigO23> Putz, instalei o ubuntu 11.10 64bits
<RodrigO23> alias
<RodrigO23> de 32 bitz
<RodrigO23> bits**
<RodrigO23> nao gostei nao
<RodrigO23> rsrs
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, porque
<RodrigO23> eh meio lento, nao sei se pq eu me acostumei com o 64bits [kernel]
<RodrigO23> eu toh tentando instalar o Fireworks no wine
<RodrigO23> mas da erro
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-05
<al4nc4ds> [kernel]: =)
<barna> RodrigO23, ja deu uma olhada no winehq.org?
<al4nc4ds> [kernel]: =)
<RodrigO23> toh olhando la agora
<al4nc4ds> dreams slk 14 =)
<al4nc4ds> barna: tm uq instalado no wine?
<barna> to no 10.04 agora, coloquei o ppa do wine + winetricks
<al4nc4ds> to na vdi do bt
<al4nc4ds> xD
<RodrigO23> o certo é instalar pelo terminal
<RodrigO23> ou pelo carregador?
<barna> atmlib, comctl32, donet11, gdplus, gecko120, ie6, msls31, msxml3, msxml6, pngflit, vcrun2005, vcrun2008, wsh56vc, wsh57!
<barna> + allfonts, corefonts
<RodrigO23> oque é isso barna ?
<RodrigO23> as bibliotecas?
<barna> RodrigO23, sim
<RodrigO23> q vc tem?
<al4nc4ds> libman detected
<RodrigO23> vou tentar seguir esse tuto
<RodrigO23> que o diego me passou!
<RodrigO23> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=22028
<barna> agora? photoshopcs5, pfdbooklet, starcraft1 + expansão, um programa de imagem q num lembro o nome!
<megalinux> ola
<al4nc4ds> barna: always!
<al4nc4ds> Linux laptop 3.2.0-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 3 18:33:15 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<megalinux> aew pessoal, me diz qual o msn que posso estalar no meu notebook.
<[kernel]> emesene
<[kernel]> amsn
<[kernel]> eu uso o pidgin
<barna> eu uso o pigidin
<barna> *pidgin
<megalinux> acabei de comprar, é a primeira vez que trabalha com linux
<al4nc4ds> eu uso o empathy
<al4nc4ds> \0
<RodrigO23> eu uso emesene, mas o pidgin é bom
<megalinux> qual site voces baixam?
<al4nc4ds> pena q pidgin pra skype e uma droga
<barna> verdade al4nc4ds! antes funfa de boa!
<RodrigO23> barna, eu preciso instalar aquelas libs pelo winetricks?
<al4nc4ds> barna: esse skype pra linux morreu no beta
<barna> RodrigO23, tem q ver as libs q o fireworks precisa! eu prefiro instalar pelo winetricks, acho mais facil!
<barna> e funfa 100%
<al4nc4ds> barna: playonlinux nao seria uma boa n?
<barna> o playonlinux sempre deu pau aki!
<al4nc4ds> shit
<RodrigO23> entao no terminal invez de digitar wine, digita wine tricks <caminho do exe>??
<barna> RodrigO23, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<RodrigO23> 11.10
<vitorlobo> HADUCKENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
<vitorlobo> SHORIUKENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
<vitorlobo> http://www.techtudo.com.br/noticias/noticia/2012/04/microsoft-esta-entre-os-20-maiores-desenvolvedores-do-linux.html
<vitorlobo> olha q merda
<vitorlobo> uahauhahuahua
<barna> RodrigO23, verifica se o winetricks ta instalado!
<barna> RodrigO23, sudo apt-get install winetricks
<RodrigO23> tah sim
<RodrigO23> acabei de ver barna
<barna> massa!
<barna> na pagina do winehq ta falando:
<barna> winetricks msxml6 gdiplus gecko vcrun2005sp1 vcrun2008 msxml3 atmlib
<barna> esse comando vai instalar essa libs ai pra funfar o fireworks
<RodrigO23> ahhhhhh
<RodrigO23> entendi
<RodrigO23> tenho que digitar aquilo o terminal neh
<barna> RodrigO23, sim!
<vitorlobo> da-le BRASEL http://under-linux.org/instituto-nacional-de-tecnologia-da-informacao-agora-utiliza-ubuntu-4597/
<barna> RodrigO23, esse tutu é do FW cs3, mas explica como instalar! http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9410
<barna> RodrigO23, qual FW vc vai usar?
<RodrigO23> vou usar o cs5 barna
<al4nc4ds> shutdown -h +XX
<al4nc4ds> barna: conhece?
<al4nc4ds> sleepy time mode
<al4nc4ds> for root usear
<al4nc4ds> users*
<barna> al4nc4ds, saia não!
<barna> RodrigO23, massa!
 * barna vai janta!
<al4nc4ds> su
<al4nc4ds> XX min
<Agua> boa noite pessoal
<Dead_Thinker> Boa noite :)
<Agua> pessoal, to com esse erro aqui "No-MySQL-hostname-was-specified"
<Dead_Thinker> Desculpem a ignorância, mas o que esse winetricks faz?
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker, é um pacote que ajuda a instalar mais facilmente os programas do windows...que fazem a ponte entre windows linux..criando uma compatibilidade maior
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  com o winetricks por exemplo, vc consegue instalar mais facilmente componentes do system32 entre outros .dll's
<vitorlobo> basicamente isso
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, hum, blz, obrigado. Só tinha usado o Wine mesmo :)
<PMO_> alguem pode me ajudar , pois tenho um notebook inspiron da delll com dual boot win7+ubuntu11.10, no linux ele esquetan ate reiniciar
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  winetricks é uma extensão do wine....
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  igualmente o playonlinux
<vitorlobo> PMO_,  me diz uma coisa o notebook ta em cima da cama?
<PMO_> nao
<vitorlobo> PMO_, fica em cima de onde quando esquenta e reinicia?
<PMO_> vitorlobo, ele so esquenta no linux
<vitorlobo> eu sabia
<PMO_> fica sobre a mesa
<vitorlobo> o linux é hot bagarai memo
<PMO_> mas tipo
<PMO_> esquenta ate morrer..
<PMO_> sacou
<vitorlobo> tenso
<PMO_> parece que o cooler nao funciona
<vitorlobo> PMO_,  tira o ubuntu e poe o debian antes q ele mate teu aparelho
<vitorlobo> :O
<PMO_> detalhe uso i5 + placa de video dedicada
<PMO_> isso pode influenciar
<vitorlobo> influencia nao
<PMO_> vitorlobo, mas sou muito noob no linux cara..
<vitorlobo> firmware n tem nada haver hehe
<PMO_> pois tipo
<vitorlobo> PMO_,  pq vc quer usar linux? usa windows po
<vitorlobo> >.<
<PMO_> >.<
<PMO_> programmer
<PMO_> kk
<vitorlobo> progamer ou programador?
<PMO_> programador..
<vitorlobo> PMO_, bem vindo ao club
<vitorlobo> PMO_, muda pra debian e seja feliz
<PMO_> e tipo sem pra usei ubuntu pela comodidade de instalar
<PMO_> pois nao sou nenhum expert nem em programaçao muito menos em linux neh cara
<vitorlobo> PMO_, tu sabe q o ubuntu vem do debian ne entao pronto....mais de 15gb de repositorio n é pouca merda não
<vitorlobo> :D
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, ok, vlw :)
<PMO_> eu manjo
<PMO_> mas o debian é bem mais travado..
<PMO_> pra instalar as coisas
<PMO_> como java, e tals
<vitorlobo> PMO_, lol?
<vitorlobo> PMO_, me da a droga q tu anda puchando q  é forte
<vitorlobo> divide entre o pessoal ae
<vitorlobo> PMO_, tu instala o java no debian com um único comando sem firulas
<vitorlobo> >.<
<PMO_> pois faz algum tempo cara..
<vitorlobo> PMO_,  o mesmo apt-get install que vc usa n ubuntu vc usa no debian
<PMO_> calma cara..
<Dead_Thinker> hehe, o cara "detonando" o ubuntu no canal br :P
<Dead_Thinker> zuando
<vitorlobo> PMO_, to calmo po..relaxe
<PMO_> sou novo ainda
<PMO_> aprendo
<PMO_> r
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker, detonar o ubuntu a partir da distro da qual ele provém...condiz
<vitorlobo> :D
<Dead_Thinker> tb sou programador, mas como meu note é velhinho tenho vontade de testar o Mint, por ser, aparentemente mais leve
<PMO_> tipo
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker, mint é pesado
<PMO_> e a questao dos driver prioritarios?
<barna> Dead_Thinker, MAIS LEVE???? vc ta zuando né?
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker, se vc quer levesa...instale o mint debian ou debian, ou buntu com unity 2d ou ubuntu com xfce ou lxde
<vitorlobo> mas xfce nao é xubuntu n hein
<barna> instala o debian com xfce! isso sim vai ficar leve!
<Dead_Thinker> barna, foi o que li a respeito hehe, não cheguei a testar
<vitorlobo> xubuntu e lubuntu é trambolhada toda
<vitorlobo> ouça o barna !
<vitorlobo> ^^
<Dead_Thinker> eu tô usando o Ubuntu 11.10 com o gnome normal, sem ser o Unity, até que fica de boa, mas as vezes sinto um pouco a lentidão hehe
<barna> PMO_, vc instalou os drivers proprietarios (caso aja necessidade)?
<barna> eu to usando o ubuntu 10.04 gnome2 e 12.04 xfce
<PMO_> to perguntando no caso do debian
<PMO_> pois no ubunti ele da a opçao
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  eu gosto do lxde e do xfce mas o lxde ta muito dependente do gnome ainda pra funfar direito...o xfce ta mais estável....
<vitorlobo> ou vc pode tentar aquelas gambiarras q o pessoal faz com o flux/open box
<vitorlobo> geralmente aparenta ficar bom
<vitorlobo> nunca consegui fazer essas gambiarras q o pessoal faz no vivaolinux
<vitorlobo> :(
 * vitorlobo depois que me converti ao Debian, hoje sou feliz, amém.....debian eu te amo
<vitorlobo> *-*
<PMO_> vitorlobo, barna, qual versao do debian baixar
<PMO_> i386? amd64?
<vitorlobo> PMO_, depende da arquitetura da sua maquina ne
<vitorlobo> PMO_,  se vc baixar o i386 e for 64 na instalação ele vai dizer q é 64
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauha
<vitorlobo> enfim
<vitorlobo> PMO_,  por ser i5 é amd64 creio eu
<vitorlobo> PMO_,  baixe o dvd1
<vitorlobo> aquele de 4gb mesmo
<vitorlobo> PMO_,  só precisa do dvd1....ele será em boa parte o repositorio q vc precisará para instalação os programas básicos
<vitorlobo> dai vc n necessita em baixa-los na net
<vitorlobo> ele instala direto do dvd1
<vitorlobo> ;)
 * barna concorda com o vitorlobo 
<PMO_> nao achei no site do debian, burro demais eu..
<vitorlobo> PMO_,  preste atenção na instalação do debian...vc pode instalar xfce, lxde, kde e gnome ...na instalação vc tem essa opçao
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, hehe de boa, deve trocar de note em breve, ai talvez n tenha mais esse problema hehe, todavia quero testar outras distros ou UI mesmo, vlw pela dica.
<barna> vitorlobo, q vc acha? squeeze ou wheeze?
<vitorlobo> PMO_,  xa q axo procê
<vitorlobo> eu to usando squeeze...mas o wheeze é menos bugado pelo q ouvi falar
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, no Debian é tranquilo, tipo fácil como no ubuntu pra instalar as paradas de dev, uso comum? :P
<vitorlobo> mas como eu uso o stable
<vitorlobo> da no mesmo
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  very easy
<Dead_Thinker> bacana
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  é o contrario..é o ubuntu q é como o debian auhauha
<barna> só lembrando q o wheeze usa gnome 3! (mais pesado)
<vitorlobo> PMO_, Dead_Thinker  http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.4/amd64/iso-dvd/debian-6.0.4-amd64-DVD-1.iso
<Dead_Thinker> hehe blz
<vitorlobo> prestem atenção na instalaçao em 2 coisas
<vitorlobo> na interface grafica q vcs irão querer
<vitorlobo> e na hora q ele pergunta se vc quer inserir o dvd2
<vitorlobo> dai vcs poe  q não
<vitorlobo> fica no dvd1 só
<Dead_Thinker> pior q meu note é 32bits hehe, mas nem vou testar agora, to trabalhando num projeto e só depois de alguns meses que vou testar, vlw de toda forma
<vitorlobo> pq se vcs baixarem todos os dvd..pqp da mais de 15gb
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<PMO__> cai aqui cara
<vitorlobo> PMO_,  http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.4/amd64/iso-dvd/debian-6.0.4-amd64-DVD-1.iso
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, barna  PMO_ 6 falam donde? :)
<PMO__> mas bicho
<PMO__> esse ftp ta ruim
<PMO__> tem torrent nao
<vitorlobo> aqui ta de boa
<vitorlobo> tem
<vitorlobo> perai
<vitorlobo> PMO_,  a manha é vc botar ai no terminal wget http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.4/amd64/iso-dvd/debian-6.0.4-amd64-DVD-1.iso
<vitorlobo> hehe
<vitorlobo> mas perai
<barna> BH e vc?
<vitorlobo> PMO__,  http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.4/amd64/bt-dvd/debian-6.0.4-amd64-DVD-1.iso.torrent
<vitorlobo> ae o torrent
 * barna vai ter q sair! volta mais tarde!
<PMO__> minas tbm
<PMO__> vai barna
<vitorlobo> salvador BA
<PMO__> vai la*
<barna> PMO__, q lugar de minas?
<vitorlobo> Salvador BA onde quem vai pro inferno passa férias aqui antes pra se acostumar com o calor do fogo eterno
<PMO__> cara no interior
<PMO__> ponte nova
<PMO__> conhece?
<vitorlobo> PMO__,  uma pergunta
<vitorlobo> prefere a versao stable ou testing?
<vitorlobo> se é q vc sabe a diferença entre ambas
<PMO__> ftp = 40kb/s torrent = 750kb
<PMO__> stable
<vitorlobo> entao blz
<vitorlobo> ta stable essa ai
<vitorlobo> PMO__,  wget + link é bom pq quando vc tem de desligar ou alguma coisa de errado vc mete wget -c link
<vitorlobo> PMO__,  q ele continua
<PMO__> porque tipo, como nao sou expert a stable tem menos chance de dar  bug
<vitorlobo> PMO__, pra programador stable  é oq há
<PMO__> cara, daqui 1 hora eu instalo o debian
<PMO__> kk
<vitorlobo> PMO__,  só prestenção na instalação pra n cagar no pau hein
<PMO__> vc programa em qual linguegem geralmente?
<vitorlobo> PMO__, logo no boot dele de instalaçao vc escolhe a interface grafica
<barna> ufi
<barna> fui
<vitorlobo> PMO__, c++ e python
<PMO__> vai la barna
<PMO__> massa..
<vitorlobo> PMO__,  e vc?
<PMO__> mais ou menos java
<vitorlobo> PMO__,  quando vc instalar o debian tu abre o terminal , digita su
<vitorlobo> dai digita a senha do root
<vitorlobo> PMO__,  apt-get install xchat
<vitorlobo> e a gente ajeita o bagulho ae
<PMO__> ajeita o bagulho
<PMO__> ?
<vitorlobo> dai te passo meu sources.list pra ficar igual e instalarás a bagulhada toda
<vitorlobo> o sistema po
<PMO__> ata
<PMO__> pode crer
<vitorlobo> vc vai ver
<vitorlobo> vai instalar o java tão facilmente
<vitorlobo> q tu vai se perguntar
<vitorlobo> wtf? what the fuck?
<vitorlobo> >.<
<PMO__> kk
<PMO__> espero
<vitorlobo> alguém de salvador ae?
<vitorlobo> dia 28 teráo flisol SSA-BA
<vitorlobo> eita carai q ta com uma programação boa demais
<vitorlobo> :O
<PMO__> cara tava desenvolvendo um sisteminha aqui
<PMO__> mas ta difficil
<PMO__> kk
<vitorlobo> eu n tenho paciencia com java nao
<vitorlobo> guerreiro vc
<vitorlobo> de boa mesmo
<PMO__> mas tipo foi a unica linguagem que aprendi interface...kkk
<PMO__> e banco de dados
<PMO__> kkk
<vitorlobo> curso?
<PMO__> ciencia da computaçao
<PMO__> 1 periodo
<Dead_Thinker> opa, eu tô em Fortaleza/CE
<Dead_Thinker> :P
<PMO__> 3 periodos de sistemas de informaçao
<PMO__> -------
<PMO__> vitor lobo
<PMO__> é facil criar sistema em python?
<PMO__> digo ligaçao de interface e BD...
<PMO__> eu conheço um pouco a sintaxe
<PMO__> vitorlobo, ?
<vitorlobo> PMO__, python tem a sintaxe limpa e facil de compreender
<vitorlobo> resumida
<vitorlobo> PMO__, em geral é mais fácil de vc entender do que as outras linguagens
<PMO__> eu manjei ja algumas vezes
<PMO__> mas digo a questao de tratamento de erros e tals
<vitorlobo> PMO__, tbm
<vitorlobo> PMO__, rpz....o perigo de vc conhecer mais do python
<vitorlobo> PMO__,  é q vc vai largar o java
<vitorlobo> só isso
<vitorlobo> auhauhaa
<PMO__> mas se for amis facil pra desenvolver, melhor uai
<PMO__> porque nunca desenvolvi nada, ainda mais sozinho
<PMO__> entao
<gnome> fala galera
<gnome> o diego tá aí? ua
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, mexe com python?
<[kernel]> tou precisando instalar uns pacotes aqui no python
<vitorlobo> [kernel], ré
<vitorlobo> [kernel], http://pyscript.blogspot.com
<vitorlobo> my blog
<vitorlobo> tem coisa bagarai la
<[kernel]> Your python installation needs the following packages:
<[kernel]>     libxml2 pysvn scapy
<[kernel]> eram 5
<[kernel]> consegui 3
<[kernel]> hehehehe
<[kernel]> ops
<[kernel]> 2
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  sudo apt-get install libxml2 , pysvn , scapy
<vitorlobo> se n rodar
<vitorlobo> apt-get -f install
<vitorlobo> dai soca poiva e instala
<[kernel]> nao funfa o apt-get aqui filhote
<vitorlobo> a
<[kernel]> nao estou no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> é slack
<vitorlobo> >.<
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> nunca usei slackware
<vitorlobo> q tenso
<[kernel]> eu tentei slackpkg install nomedopacote
<[kernel]> ele pediu pra dar o update
<[kernel]> eu dei o update mais ele nao achou nos repositorios
<[kernel]> ae eu tou usando o slackbuild
<[kernel]> em shell script
<[kernel]> facilia mais. ;)
<[kernel]> facilita*
<[kernel]> ele ainda diz o comando se eu tivesse no debian
<[kernel]> On debian based systems:
<[kernel]>     sudo apt-get install python-lxml python-svn python-scapy
<[kernel]> mais tarde vou por o outro hd
<[kernel]> vou por ubuntu
<[kernel]> :D
<vitorlobo> [kernel], uso debian e n pretendo sair dele tao cedo hehe
<[kernel]> hehehe
<[kernel]> mais aqui ele ficou cheio de frescuras
<[kernel]> subiu minha wlan mais nao scaneava nada
<[kernel]> acho que era o kernel
<[kernel]> nao consegui baixar pacote por pacote
<gnome> ei dá uma olhada no site pype.org acho que sescreve assim
<gnome> já ouvi falar neste sistema do linux aí, é bom?
<gnome> [kernel]: bu
<gnome> PPP]
<vitorlobo> assim..pra quem ta iniciandomelhor
<vitorlobo> começar do inicio hehe
<vitorlobo> instalar o python 2.6 o mais estável pra começar
<vitorlobo> geralmente começam no erro do python 3.x
<vitorlobo> ai é froid
<gnome> gostei do 2.7 msm
<gnome> nao vi nem um ``erro''
<[kernel]> eu quero rodar um programinha aqui
<gnome> vitorlobo: tu é programador em python?
<[kernel]> que ele requer isso instalado no python
<[kernel]> mais eu nao sei nada de python
<gnome> [kernel] acho que tu se sai melhor no #python-br acho que eles podem te ajudar
<vitorlobo> gnome,  aham
<[kernel]> eu ja fui atraz aqui
<[kernel]> ja achei
<vitorlobo> gnome,  mas to aprendendo c++ agora
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  procura pelo nosklo, kylls la no python-br
<gnome> c é irritante :x
<vitorlobo> manjam bastante
<vitorlobo> c++ po
<vitorlobo> nao c
<vitorlobo> c é estruturado
<vitorlobo> c++ é POO
<vitorlobo> igual java, igual python
<gnome> será ? uaua
<vitorlobo> gnome,  pesquisa no google q vc verá
<gnome> ia colocar o ++ mas nao s q ouve mas nao saiu ua
<gnome> c e c tem muita frescura
<gnome> c digo
<gnome> bah
<vitorlobo> gnome, além do mais, tanto python como java são linguagens filhas do C "estruturado"
<gnome> c
<vitorlobo> uhauhauha
<[kernel]> aeaeojiaiejoaieojae
<gnome> que coisa
<gnome> pera tá saindo aí né? ua
<gnome> ahcei o python mais expecífico nos objetivos
<gnome> o c++ tem umas frescuras
<gnome> mas em fim
<gnome> gosto nao se discute p
<gnome> ei que codificacao é a isao8895-15
<gnome> iso digo
<gnome> a interface do ubuntu é bem fácio p
<gnome> tipo achei bem legal o mod que ele age.
<gnome> como é o CentOS, alguém já esperimentou?
<gnome> dizem que nao tem repozitório de som, é verdade?
<vitorlobo> gnome,  centOs é distro para servidores
<gnome> hum
<vitorlobo> gnome,  é um fork se n me engano do fedora da red hat para redes
<vitorlobo> gnome,  ano passado o debian superou o centOs para servidores
<vitorlobo> ;)
<gnome> aliás
<vitorlobo> pena que  o mandriva esteja falindo ne
<gnome> acho que vou ler a história do ``fedora''
<vitorlobo> ;(
<gnome> e o debian tem repozitório de som?
<vitorlobo> gnome,  o mais repositorio de todas as distros linux é o do debian
<gnome> pergunta besta mas..
<vitorlobo> isso ja responde
<vitorlobo> ;)
<gnome> me diceram que nao tinha..
<vitorlobo> gnome, te mostro now
<vitorlobo> deb http://debian-multimedia.org/ squeeze main
<vitorlobo> deb-src http://www.debian-multimedia.org squeeze main
<vitorlobo> deb http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian-multimedia/ squeeze main contrib non-free
<vitorlobo> gnome, viu só? mentiram pra vc
<vitorlobo> ;)
<gnome> a q coisa
<gnome> então
<gnome> tem que instalar os "drives"
<gnome> nao vem automático né?
<vitorlobo> os firmwares sim
<vitorlobo> drivers privados sim
<vitorlobo> os não privados nao
<vitorlobo> igual no ubuntu
<gnome> ah entao.
<gnome> vou tentar instalar o debian numa pen e ver como ele éh.
<vitorlobo> nunca instalei no pen
<vitorlobo> baixei o grande logo 4gb
<vitorlobo> hehe
<gnome> ah tem amigos que fazem isso.
<vitorlobo> mas penso q a versão minimal seja bem limitada
<vitorlobo> gnome,  quer saber mais sobre o debian? leia o guia foca do linux
<vitorlobo> o melhor guia q tem
<vitorlobo> ;D
<gnome> humm
<gnome> o ubuntu foi inspirado no deb. né? ua
<[kernel]> dizem né
<vitorlobo> gnome, inspirado não, foi construído em cima do debian
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<vitorlobo> quem dera fosse só inspirado
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> poucas distros são independentes
<vitorlobo> slackware, debian, arch, suse e algumas outras
<gnome> tanto faz acho
<vitorlobo> que são independentes
<gnome> ahaha
<gnome> humm
<vitorlobo> gnome,  rpz...eu n sei dizer bem q merda q o ubuntu fez...mas tudo no debian roda melhor q no ubuntu
<gnome> será que tem orca no debian?
<vitorlobo> n posso dizer da versao 12 pq nunc usei
<vitorlobo> gnome,  tem orca, tem lambarí, tem bagre
<vitorlobo> tem todos peixes
<gnome> bah
<vitorlobo> gnome,  o orca vem em default
<vitorlobo> gnome,  sabe a central de softwares do ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> gnome,  foi feita em cima da do debian também
<vitorlobo> gnome,  enfim...tudo pq vc instala no ubuntu roda no debian e vice versa
<vitorlobo> gnome, até pq o orca não é do ubuntu...é do gnome
<gnome> sim.
<gnome> mas pensei que ah esquece
<vitorlobo> gnome, pouquíssimos programas são unicamente do ubuntu...como o unity por exemplo
<gnome> bm.
<gnome> o linuxacessivel foi como feita? uma iso do ubuntu com tudo configurado já?
<vitorlobo> boiei
<gnome> tem uma distro chamada linuxacessivel, mas acho que foi tipio uma iso do ubuntu configurado com o orca ativo e taus
<gnome> nessa de inventar distros..
<gnome> tem até uma tal de ``linvox''
<gnome> mas nao sei como é e acho que deve ser uma porcaria
<westama> sim, o linuxacessivel é uma remasterização do ubuntu assim como o linux educacional
<vitorlobo> gnome,  http://www.guiafoca.org/cgs/guia/iniciante/ch-intro.html#s-introducao-distrib
<vitorlobo> gnome,  ler esse artigo e seja feliz
<westama> pessoalmente sou contra ganhariamos muito mais fazendo ppa para o ubuntu com estes "bonus"
<gnome> a vá
<gnome> bem.
<vitorlobo> ppa puta que pariu abestado
<gnome> esta "disro" linvox é um programa dentro do outro é o programa que eu uso em windows, dosvox só que os caras só montaram um ubuntu com wine acho e instalaram o negócio do dosvox em modo de inicialização com o pc.
<gnome> que é ppa?
<vitorlobo> repositorios do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> ler a zorra do link la
<vitorlobo> po
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<gnome> a vá
<gnome> que de bom tem lá? ua
<vitorlobo> gnome,  la tem sobre o suse, fedora, slack, debian, ubuntu
<vitorlobo> gnome,  detalhadamente o melhor guia do linux q existe atualmente
<gnome> humm
<gnome> porque "fedora"?
<gnome> interessante o nome
<westama> referencia ao chapeu red-hat fedora
<gnome> que nome em?
<gnome> tem cada distro com cada nome ...
<gnome> parabolas
<gnome> que nome? ua
<westama> o nome é o de menos x
<gnome> tipo
<gnome> o essoal faz um sistema ótimo as vezes mas no nome ...
<gnome> pessoal digo
<gnome> tinha um dos desenvolvedores do linuxacessivel no canal nao tinha?
<gnome> aqui neste canal
<gnome> nao me lembro do nick
<westama> mas isto não é só no nosso meio basta ver os nomes de felinos do mac OS rs
<vitorlobo> gnome,  ae mano toma ai ...bebe até o ultimo gole na boa https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/539020_357877857590810_100001057971356_1034608_1801320357_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> gnome,  experimenta pra relaxar
<westama> na verdade nao ligo para nomes, só sonho o dia que o touchpad do meu note funcionara sem ter que mexer nas linhas de comando rs
<gnome> ahaha
<gnome> eu amo linhas de comandos ua
<westama> eu tb curto, mas não para coisas simples
<gnome> ah, ua
<gnome> tipo
<gnome> o sistema que eu uso, para windows a era dele ainda é cemelhante ao dos.
<westama> mas tambem quem manda eu escolher AMD ne?
<gnome> para trocar de pasta se "quizer" c:///
<gnome> humm
<[kernel]> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<[kernel]> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<[kernel]> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<[kernel]> alguem sabe me dizer que erro é esse?
<RodrigO23> EOF qr dizer End Of File
<RodrigO23> de certo deve estar corrompido ou a extensao nao é a que condiz a ele
<gnome> queria aprender twisted
<gnome> framework do python
<gnome> vitorlobo: de onde tu pegou esta aiva do windows? ua
<gnome> windows se podesse ser livre..
<gnome> aa
<gnome> vitorlobo: porque tu parece as vezes ter uma certa raiva feia poelo o windows ua
<gnome> eita
<gnome> ele já cai op
<gnome> aaaaa
<gnome> porque vcs ficam caindo direto?
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<gnome> isso é brincadeira?
<gnome> caem direto uaua
<vitorlobo> gnome,  so fica de pé os macho
<vitorlobo> macho q é macho num cai
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhaa
<gnome> risada
<gnome> agora eu rio
<gnome> ri..
<gnome> vitorlobo: mas nao tem nem um motivo pra eles cairem direto? como eu nao caio assim? nem vcs.
<gnome> alô
<gnome> alguém acordado aí? ua
<gnome> aaa
<gnome> æææ
<gnome> «»©“
<gnome> “”µµ··
<gnome> ðððð
<gnome> ????
<gnome> ??tt????
<vitorlobo> gnome, falta de proteinas..ficam com as perna fraca n aguentam o tranco
<gnome> alguuueeeem aaaai
<vitorlobo> caem tudo
<gnome> risada
<vitorlobo> gnome,  o freenode é composto por diversos sub-servidores
<vitorlobo> gnome,  as vezes um desses servidores caem por algum acidente , oscilação de banda coisa do tipo
<vitorlobo> gnome, e as pessoas caem....pq estão ligadas nesses sub-servidores
<vitorlobo> gnome,  mas como são muitos...umas caem e outras ficam
<vitorlobo> gnome,  geralmente os subservidores sao separados por regioes
<gnome> tipo
<[kernel]> vitorlobo,
<[kernel]> File "setup.py", line 29, in <module>
<[kernel]>     import setuptools
<[kernel]> sabe porque ta dando esse erro?
<[kernel]> na hora que eu vou instalar
<gnome> eu sei
<gnome> acho que setup
<gnome> ]
<gnome> este tipo aío
<gnome> é para baixar pacotes automático acho
<gnome> entendeu
<gnome> pergunte ao nosklo
<gnome> acho que ele sabe te explicar
<gnome> [kernel]: ...
<[kernel]> aff
<[kernel]> caiu o doido
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  javi q n é macho
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahua
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> vitorlobo,
<[kernel]> ('Error:', 'cannot find PyCXX Source cxxsupport.cxx - use --pycxx-src-dir')
<[kernel]> agora deu esse erro :/
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, mano
<[kernel]> mexi mexi mexi e consegui
<[kernel]> eu sou foda mano
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> ae
<vitorlobo> aahuauhaa
<[kernel]> aiuehuaheuihaiuhuiaehae
<[kernel]> ate que fim
<[kernel]> mexendo mexendo
<[kernel]> fuçando
<[kernel]> tentando instalar...
<[kernel]> tentando ler os readme
<[kernel]> consegui
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> mexendo mexendo q se faz....o homelete
<[kernel]> é sim
<[kernel]> pensava que nao iria conseguir
<[kernel]> mais consegui
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  é como tirar a escalibur da pedra ne
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahuahua
<[kernel]> ahueihaiueuahuieaeuhae
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> eu nunca mexe com instalação de pacotes do python
<[kernel]> nada como sua primeira vez
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, vou instalar o back track 5 no outro hd aqui
<[kernel]> testar ele
<vitorsalvade> tem alguém ae?
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  instalar backtrack pra q porra?
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> pra entender mais sobre as vuln de sites
<[kernel]> nao é bom nao ele?
<[kernel]> é pq o hd ta parado aqui
<[kernel]> queria por qualquer coisa nele
<[kernel]> pra nao ficar de lado
<vitorlobo> [kernel], fork do ubuntu com alguns programas de sec
<vitorlobo> pra mim da tudo no mermo na moral
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  creio q vc ganha mais estando no slackware auhahu
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> vou sair do slack nao
<[kernel]> vou querer aprender shellscript
<vitorlobo> se aprofunda nas programação e tal
<[kernel]> é fundamental
<vitorlobo> faz alguma bomba religio pra explodir o planeta ae
<vitorlobo> *relógio
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> nao sou terrorista
<[kernel]> mano
<[kernel]> auiehuahehaiuhe
<gnome> vitorlobo: tu ficou aqui até que hora ontem? ua
<vitorlobo> gnome,  umas 3
<vitorlobo> mas deixo o pc ligado sempre
<vitorlobo> so desligo uma vez por mes e olhe la
<gnome> vitorlobo: e nao queima?
<gnome> vitorlobo:
<vitorlobo> gnome,  o computador foi projetado para ficar ligado
<licensed> [kernel], quer aprender shell script? faz um script pra mim ai entao? pra desligar o pc todo dia às 19h (mas tem que salvar as abas do firefox antes)
<vitorlobo> gnome,  as pessoas desligam por tradicionalismo, cultura...racionamento de energia coisa e tal....um computador comum tende a perder mais desligando e ligando do que ficar ligado direto
<vitorlobo> o tempo de vida de um computador é reduzido nesse liga e desliga
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> gnome,  veja: https://www.google.com.br/#hl=pt-BR&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=computador+foi+feito+para+ficar+ligado%3F&oq=computador+foi+feito+para+ficar+ligado%3F&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=hp.3...439l6716l0l6899l39l30l0l0l0l1l768l8418l2-8j8j4j2j1l29l0.frgbld.&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=9ed41d444f2c744a&biw=939&bih=522
<vitorlobo> hehehe
<gnome> aéh ?
<vitorlobo> veja por sí mesmo
<vitorlobo> ^^
<gnome> e o esquentamento da fonte nao pode "queimar"?
<vitorlobo> gnome, a fonte n foi feita para aquecer..muito pelo contrario..foi feita para ventilar auhauha
<gnome> qual o que ficou até mais tarde ontem? ua
<vitorlobo> gnome, ja fiquei com um pc ligado 2 anos direto
<gnome> aéh?
<vitorlobo> sim
<gnome> e a tua conta de luz risada
<gnome> pior que pc nem gata muito acho
<vitorlobo> gnome,  o monitor eu desligo quando vou dormir mas o cpu nao
<vitorlobo> gnome,  cpu n gasta quase anda
<vitorlobo> *nada
<vitorlobo> gnome,  monitor gasta mas gasta pouco também
<vitorlobo> gnome, os mais gasta é chuveiro elétrico coisa do tipo
<gnome> eu entao nao gato quase nada já que nem munitor uso ua
<gnome> gasto digo
<gnome> só cpu
<licensed> nos dias de hoje, muitas coisas influencia na vida útil do computador. desligar ele ao dormir é o menor dos problemas
<licensed> só pra justificar.. eu falei do script pra desligar, pra minha irmã.. pq ela nunca desliga o PC, e nao deixa fazendo nada.. vai trabalhar, vai dormir nunca desliga
<gnome> vich
<vitorlobo> gnome,  como assim? com q vc n gasta com monitor?
<gnome> eu nao uso munitor
<gnome> só quando meu leitor buga algo assim e preciso de alguém pra ler a tela a mim.
<gnome> fora isso ...
<vitorlobo> gnome,  se vc n usa monitor como q vc ta visualizando o irc, a net, os dados?
<vitorlobo> wtf?
<gnome> ah cara
<gnome> lembra do orca?
<vitorlobo> gnome,  a vc é cego?
<gnome> eu uso ele.
<gnome> tem voz sapi que ler a tela e taus
 * vitorlobo esse cara ta me zoando
<vitorlobo> auhahuauaha
<gnome> se os seres humanos ficassem sem ler a tela por um minuto piram ua
<vitorlobo> gnome,  você é cego?
<gnome> digamos que um pouco
<vitorlobo> gnome,  tenso bagarai
<Guest53329> nick hatoon
<gnome> dúvido quie tu consegue mecher só com uma voz lendo pra ti, tu tem necessidade de tipo, ver a tela.
<gnome> faz um teste risada
<gnome> que ele disse? nick hatoon
<gnome> que isso?
<gnome> e nao vou dizer que gosto disso
<gnome> eu sei que um dia poderei inchergar 100 % de novo e acho que nao sei se vou precisar de munitor.
<gnome> custume na voz sapi entao ...
<gnome> alguém aqui já esperimentou trisquel?
<gnome> triskel
<gnome> a risada
<gnome> olha esta
<licensed> ja sei, vou adicionar um cron no pc da minha irma, pra dar shutdown -h now as 19h todos os dias
<gnome> um cara tá falando aqui no chat "vou  ver como desviciar a bateria"
<gnome> licenced: mas tipo e o senha de sudo?
<gnome> a senha *
<gnome> risda
<gnome> risada
<gnome> ele tá falando que vai botar a bateria no sol ou geladeira risadaa
<gnome> essa de bateria é verdade?
<gnome> aaaa
<gnome> vitorlobo: buh
<gnome> [kernel], vitorlobo: buh
<licensed> gnome, verdade, nao sei como fazer
<licensed> fiz um cron la so com shutdown.. mas acho que nao vai funfar, por causa do sudo
<gnome> licenced: tem que ver isso, tentar fazer o script introduzir a senha.
<gnome> ou...
<gnome> executar ele como root, nao daria?
<rafael> opa
<rafael> alguem pode me ajudar?
<rafael> instalei o debian e ta sme som sem video sem nada
<gnome> vitorlob: é com tigo cara
<gnome> vitorlobo: risada
<rafael> vitorlobo, mandou eu instalar debian e falou que ia me ajuda
<rafael> kkkkkk
<gnome> vitorlobo: nao sei nada de "debian"
<rafael> sou o pmo, vitorlobo...
<rafael> kkk
<rafael> lembra?
<gnome> eita
<gnome> acho que ele ta fazendo outra coisa
<gnome> espera um minuto cara
<gnome> talvez ele responda mais tarde
<rafael> de boa, vou sair agora e volto ja
<rafael> levar minha mae e meu mano pra outra cidade...
<rafael> ate daqui a pouco
<gnome> vich
<gnome> outra cidade?
<rafael> sim
<gnome> vich
<gnome> opa mano
<gnome> eae, dievo?
<gnome> consegui colar as coisas do terminal risada
<gnome> sem mouse
<gnome> f10 ir com as cetas até celecionar tudo chift control c e pronto
<gnome> kd diego ua
<gnome> vich
<gnome> ele se calou p
<diegoVieira> gnome, se vc por meu nick fica mais facil.
<diegoVieira> ;)
<gnome> a cara
<gnome> diegovieira: mas tipo, que tu queria saber do "config"
<gnome> diegovieira: ifconfig
<diegoVieira> as interfaces.
<gnome> como assim?
<gnome> lá diz pacotes em fim.
<diegovieira> digita o outro comando q é mais
<diegovieira> facil
<gnome> vich
<gnome> pera
<gnome> vou ver algo aqui só um segundo
<gnome> pera cara
<gnome> me diz o nome da interface aí
<gnome> tipo algo que preceda o resultado que tu quer
<diegovieira> eth0 lo wlan0 ...
<gnome> deixa eu ver.
<Fox2464> olal a todos
<diegovieira> olá
<gnome> diegovieira:saiu um treco aqui
<gnome> pega neste link
<Fox2464> gostaria  de rodar linux no meeu tablet
<gnome> eita gnt, e dá?
<Fox2464> vi que da pra rodar debian, ubuntu
<diegovieira> Fox2464, vi só sobre o ubuntu em um uns ttempos atras acho que era num galaxy
<Fox2464> o androisfd eh bom, mas muito limitado na personalizaçao
<Fox2464> o firefox mobile tmpoucas addons
<Fox2464> sinto falta d poder trabalhar com janelas
<gnome> diegovieira: http://www.177.116.48.159/~leandro/resultado.txt
<gnome> ta aí p
<gnome> diegovieira: eae?
<diegovieira> gnome, no arquivo de conf. do dns em vez de gsm é ppp0
<diegovieira> ddns
<diegovieira> troca gsm por ppp0
<diegovieira> Fox2464, no google não achou nenhum artigo que falava como por no seu tablet?
<Fox2464> ola diego, 1a vez uso irc, peco desculpas
<gnome> diegovieira: isso autera a ada conexão?
<gnome> ou isso é fixo
<diegovieira> gnome, exatamente o que eu disse em cima. onde tá gsm poe ppp0
<Fox2464> ..
<diegovieira> Fox2464, que é isso cara, só não tenho conhecimento sobre isso, mas se vc nao achou no google posso dar uma procurada...
<diegovieira> gnome, fixo, interface q vc usa pro 3g é ppp0
<gnome> sim.
<gnome> agora vai pegar, certo?
<diegovieira> deve
<gnome> me pergunto somente pq no subdominio ddns nao indica direto pra meu pc ao invéz de ir pra aquela pagina
<gnome> entendeu diego?
<gnome> vc sabe se vai ageitar isso tb?
<d70> alguém conhece uma boa alternativa para o Gwibber ??? to usando o ubuntu 10.04
<Fox2464> posso falar da minha experiencia com ubuntu
<gnome> diegovieira: cara tipo
<gnome> diegovieira: agora como eu faço pra ativar
<gnome> diegovieira: reinicio o pc?
<gnome> eita
<diegovieira> tá no cromtab?
<diegovieira> crontab*
<Fox2464> vi primeiro o kurumin, axei muito legal
<gnome> um colega meu bugou a conta dele por curiosidade, antes a conta que o pc uia
<gnome> diegovieira: bem, sim
<gnome> diegovieira: então, sabe me ajudar? ua
<diegovieira> Fox2464, kurumin  acho q foi meu primeiro contato tbm ;D
<gnome> diegovieira: entao?
<diegovieira> gnome, só seguir o guia q vc leu
<gnome> diegovieira: ah cara diz aí.
<gnome> diegovieira: posso fazer manualmente tipo ./ddns.sh?
<Fox2464> aquele pinguin d indio era xou
<gnome> vou fazer isso.
<diegovieira> d70, só não sei se é boa. http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/choqok-uma-alternativa-ao-gwibber/
<diegovieira> Fox2464, qual o modelo do teu tablet ?
<Fox2464> diego, eh acer iconia a500
<gnome> diegovieira: fala por favor como eu ativo isso manualmente.
<Fox2464> diego, axo q sei como instalar, mas precisoaixar 3gb
<Fox2464> axo o ubuntu muito pesado
<gnome> nem acho
<gnome> hmmmm
<d70> diegovieira,  brigado, e o twitux?
<diegovieira> Fox2464,  unity é um pouco, tentar ver algo com o gnome 2
<diegovieira> d70, eu não uso esse tipo de coisa..
<Fox2464> instalei o debian via app linux installer
<Fox2464> mas veio sem gerenciador d janelas
<diegovieira> d7 tem um tal de polly tbm, mais uns http://celsoendo.com/2010/01/05/twhirl-o-melhor-client-de-twitter-para-ubuntu/ http://www.geekersmagazine.com/twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux/
<gnome> poxa
<gnome> nao sei pq o ddns nao pega
<gnome> erro no sh
<diegovieira> Fox2464, tentou instalar o gerenciador de janelas via comando no debian?
<gnome> notfod
<Fox2464> baixei o openbox,
<Fox2464> mas nao aparece a barra d tarefas
<diegovieira> gnome, not found o q?
<diegovieira> Fox2464, não coneço o openbox, ambiente grafico só conheço gnome kde e unity
<Fox2464> sera q roda o firefox sem gerenciador d janelas?
<gnome> sei la.
<gnome> diegovieira: um comando aqui parece que then algo assim
<diegovieira> gnome, baixa o script novamente e reconfigura
<gnome> cara
<gnome> nao sei onde arrumar outro scrip acho aa
<diegovieira> Fox2464, nops
<Fox2464> diego, sera q roda o firefox sem ambient grafico?
<gnome> diegovieira: pega naquele endereço que te dei o erro que deu.
<Fox2464> ..
<diegovieira> gnome, erro na linha 38 do script
<patizaia> boa tarde. estou instalando ubuntu partilhando o hd com windows e deu um bug
<patizaia> o sistema me mandou buscar ajuda on-line
<diegovieira> Fox2464, só no terminal não tem como
<megalinux> B0M TARDE
<diegovieira> megalinux, boa tarde
<megalinux> voces podem me dizer qual programa uso pra baixar video do youtube?
<gnome> diegovieira: aí que vai linha 38 nao existe
<megalinux> Boa tarde Diego...
<patizaia> por favor, me ajudem
<diegovieira> gnome tá faltando um then em algum lugar
<gnome> tenta me ajudar cara
<Fox2464> obrigado diego , vou dar mais 1 pesquisada na web, valeu!
<diegovieira> Fox2464, ;)
<diegovieira> qndo precisar
<diegovieira> ThiagoMegaLinux, no google vc vai achar varios, http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/01/download-and-convert-youtube-videos.html
<gnome> diegovieira: nao sei porque estes scripts nao pegam direito aqui uaua
<diegovieira> patizaia, que bug?
<patizaia> os erros reportados foram var/log/sislog e var/log/partman
<diegovieira> gnome, baixa outro novo...
<gnome> humm
<patizaia> estou usando cd
<ThiagoMegaLinux> sei, quando eu usava o tio bill....(windows) usava o real midi player, agora fui estalar ele no Linux e não sei aonde ficou
<diegovieira> ThiagoMegaLinux, instalou como
<gnome> humm
<diegovieira> patizaia, cola o conteudo dos aquivos em http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<diegovieira> e me manda o link
<ThiagoMegaLinux> coloqei pra abrir apos baixar
<ThiagoMegaLinux> era um amigo meu que tava na frente do note
<diegovieira> patizaia, pra ver o conteudo no terminal da um gedit /var/log/partman
<ThiagoMegaLinux> disse ele que foi estalado, mais não acho.
<diegovieira> ThiagoMegaLinux, de onde baixou...
<gnome> acho mais legal o bpate.net
<gnome> bpaste.
<gnome> diegovieira: cara
<diegovieira> gnome, hmn
<ThiagoMegaLinux> superdownloads
<diegovieira> ThiagoMegaLinux, se usa o unity digitando real no painel inicial deveria dar vc baixou .deb e instalou?
<diegovieira> ThiagoMegaLinux, superdownloads é coisa do windows
<ThiagoMegaLinux> xiiiiii
<ThiagoMegaLinux> não sabia cara
<ThiagoMegaLinux> rsrrsrsrrs
<ThiagoMegaLinux> me passa um site ai só do linux
<diegovieira> ThiagoMegaLinux, instala pela central de aplicativos do ubuntu
<ThiagoMegaLinux> sei
<diegovieira> ThiagoMegaLinux, quer rodar rmvb?
<gnome> instala pelo apt-get risada
<diegovieira> gnome, não apela
<barna> ThiagoMegaLinux, esqueça isso de entrar num site e baixar um programa! deixe isso no seu passado do windows!
<ThiagoMegaLinux> pode ser, depois posso colocar em outro formato
<ThiagoMegaLinux> kkkkkkkkkk, valeu "barna"
<gnome> eu pesquiso o nome do pacote no google e taco apt-get risada
<diegovieira> ThiagoMegaLinux, o basico é instalar o ubuntu restricted extras na central
<diegovieira> gnome, pra que google?
<ThiagoMegaLinux> é que agora que estou conhecendo o Linux
<diegovieira> gnome, apt-cache search termo
<ThiagoMegaLinux> sei Diego......
<gnome> tipo
<diegovieira> ThiagoMegaLinux, pesquisa la e instala
<diegovieira> ;)
<gnome> as vezes quando preciso de um certo programa mas nao sei direito como achar cara
<barna> ThiagoMegaLinux, siga isso aki! (colocar o repositorio do mediubuntu)!
<ThiagoMegaLinux> pesquisei la mais não tive grandes resultado mais vou da outra olhada la
<barna> depois manda instalar o ubuntu restricted extra como o diegovieira falow!
<ThiagoMegaLinux> diegovieira, vlw pelas dicas, vou fazer uns trabalhos da facu agora
<barna> ThiagoMegaLinux, vai abrir qualquer formato de arquivo de imagem, video e audio! mesmo os da microsfoft!
<diegovieira> gnome, apt-cache search termo
<ThiagoMegaLinux> hum
<gnome> ei gente, pergunta besta.
<diegovieira> ThiagoMegaLinux, flw
<gnome> como eu faço para abrir um arquivo de vídeo/audio no linux?
<ThiagoMegaLinux> depois a gente se fala. Xau xau "barna"
<diegovieira> gnome, no terminal sem interface grafica?
<barna> falow!
<gnome> tanto faz risada
<diegovieira> gnome, totem arquivo
<diegovieira> mas antes instala os codecs
<gnome> tipo
<gnome> totem /pasta/arquivo?
<gnome> po!
<diegovieira> sim
<gnome> bah
<diegovieira> mas se for mp3 tem q ter o codec instalado e assim por diante
<gnome> tem como eu instalar algum codec no wine?
<diegovieira> gnome, pq no wine?
<gnome> diego para um programinha que eu uso tocar os arquivos.
<gnome> e abrir vídeo.
<barna> gnome, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<gnome> 10.10
<diegovieira> gnome, instala no proprio ubuntu oras...
<gnome> bah cara
<gnome> diegovieira: que coisa, queria ouvir uma rádio web pelo firefox mas nao consigo
<barna> gnome, http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-no-ubuntu-lucid-lynx
<gnome> instalei o flash já, tem mas algo?
<diegovieira> codecs
<gnome> aff
<diegovieira> aaxo =x
<gnome> que falta?
<diegovieira> ajsak
<gnome> porque tvweb elçe mostra e rádio nao? aa
<barna> gnome, abre a link q te mandei! vai abrir qualquer coisa depois!
<gnome> tv-web
<gnome> sim.
<gnome> deixa eu tentar resolver este do ddns
<gnome> tá me dando um trabalho conderável
<diegovieira> vou ler um pouco...
 * diegovieira lendo
<gnome> hum
<gnome> diegovieira: olha aquele mesmo ip que te dei só que com /ddns no fim e me diz que aparece.
<gnome> ah vou ler tb.
<diegovieira> gnome, cara eu não vou perder outro dia nisso ae.
<diegovieira> já te passei o que  teria q substituir, ja te passei outra solução
<diegovieira> :X
<gabrieldlm> pessoal alguem poderia me tirar uma duvida basica?
<gnome> se eu7 souber x
<barna> gabrieldlm, se não soubermos a sua duvida, fica dificil saber se podemos ajudar!
<gabrieldlm> entao , como faco pra fazer um script meu virar "std"? Poder usar ele sem ter que ir na pasta e mandar executar
<barna> gabrieldlm, vc quer q ele rode na hora q vc iniciar o comp é isso?
<gnome> humm
<gnome> em /etc/init.d nao?
<diegovieira> gabrieldlm, ou vc pode por pra inicializar com o sistema ou de tempos em tempos
<barna> gnome, é uma das melhores formas!
<gabrieldlm> nao nao, por exemplo quero rodar o script , em vez de dar cd ate a pasta e ./script digitar o nome e ele rodar direto
<diegovieira> gabrieldlm, taca dentro de /usr/bin/ e testa
<barna> num lembro direito, acho q tem q por na pasta /usr/bin!
<diegovieira> barna, ;D
<gabrieldlm> e ser for um script .sh tambem no bin?
<diegovieira> gabrieldlm, poe la e testa
<diegovieira> da permissão de execução depois sai do diretorio e poe so o nome do script
<gabrieldlm> vou testar aqui vlw
<gabrieldlm> diegovieira barna obrigado pela ajuda e no /usr/bin mesmo
<diegovieira> ;)
<barna> gabrieldlm, :)
<ffr76> !ping
<barna> !pong
<ffr76> !pung
<diegovieira> !pork
<diegovieira> :S
<ffr76> vou ate o cpd ver se encontro algo pra fazer !!!
<diegovieira> husahsua
<diegovieira> [kernel], ;D
<RodrigO23> Ola pessoalç
<RodrigO23> como vao?
<diegovieira>  RodrigO23 ;)
<jxajro> Alo! Saudações a todos! Alguém aqui sabe o que está acontecendo com o bluetooth e o Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot?
<ffr76> !ping
<diego_inFuduntu> rodr1go, ;D
<thiago_> boa tartde
<thiago_> tarde
<RodrigO23> boa tarde thiago_
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah?
<thiago_> estou tentando instalar o 12.04 no meu netbook mas naum to conseguindo
<thiago_> tudo na paz ...
<thiago_> ta travando ...
<RodrigO23> Serio?
<thiago_> sinceramente naum to conseguindo ...
<barna> thiago_, qual o problema?
<thiago_> pow já tentei com LIVE DVD
<thiago_> LIVE USB com imagemm de cd e dvd
<thiago_> mas todos trava ]
<barna> hummmmmm
<thiago_> com live usb .... roda q eh uma beleza
<barna> ja vi isso acontecer! tinha me mexer em algo na bios pela minha lembrança!
<thiago_> as pra instalar ta uma merda
<barna> mas num lembro o q
<thiago_> pow ta dando erro direto
<RodrigO23> tem qe mudar interface IDE
<RodrigO23> para Legacy
<thiago_> como assim ?
<RodrigO23> eu sofri com isso nos 8.10
<RodrigO23> bom, na mobo que eu tinha thiago_
<RodrigO23> tem a configuraçao dos discos sata
<barna> RodrigO23, e o FW funfou?
<thiago_> pow eu já naum to entendendo mais nada
<RodrigO23> e ai tem a opçao de como elas trabalham, geralmente ela vem configurada como enhanced, vc tem que mudar para Legacy
<thiago_> instalação nenhuma ta dando certo]
<RodrigO23> vc usa que tipo de disco rigido
<RodrigO23> ow barna
<thiago_> sata
<RodrigO23> funfou blzinha
<RodrigO23> segui o tuto
<thiago_> q tuto ?
<RodrigO23> mas ó eu mudei para o ubuntu 64 bits, vixi sem comparaçao
<barna> massa! bom saber q ta funfando! aki to usando o PS, BR e CR! blz!
<RodrigO23> thiago_, seu disco é usado, talvez ele esteja com problemas
<thiago_> está naum
<thiago_> eu estava com o 11.10
<thiago_> aee coloquei pra formatar a partição do ubuntu 11.10
<thiago_> pra colocar o 12.04
<thiago_> tudo pelo pen drive
<RodrigO23> faz um scan no seu disco rigido
<RodrigO23> pq se vc ja usava ubuntu sem travar
<thiago_> já fiz ... ele reconhece tudo direito
<thiago_> eu consigo pelo pen driver reconhecer todas as partição
<RodrigO23> e pelo cd?
<RodrigO23> usando o live-cd trava tmb thiago_
<RodrigO23> nossa barna , que diferença enorme o ubuntu 64 pro 32
<thiago_> eu to sem midia de cd pra queimar
<thiago_> mas ambas imagens cd e dvd q usei pelo pen driver travaram ...
<RodrigO23> bom, tenta ver ai na bios
<thiago_> pelo LIVE_DVD trava
<thiago_> bom nesse exato momento estou rodando  ele muito bem pelo pen driver ...
<RodrigO23> é seu disco rigido
<thiago_> mas quando tento instalar eunaum  consigo
<RodrigO23> exato
<RodrigO23> se o disco nao estiver bom
<RodrigO23> ele nao instala
<RodrigO23> nada
<thiago_> pow eu to rodando o WIN7 beleza pelo hd
<RodrigO23> vc ja viu pelo utilitario de discos do ubuntu
<thiago_> vou ver agora
<RodrigO23> e tiver algo de errado no seu disco ele mostra
<thiago_> aqui pelo utilitário ele não diz nada
<thiago_> está tudo ok
<thiago_> nenhum tipo de erro
<thiago_> oq me surpriende eh a agilidade q está rodando pelo pen driver
<thiago_> muito rápido
<thiago_> coisa q no 11.10 naum estava pelo hd
<thiago_> está fenomenal reconheceu tudo
<ZZzzZzzz__> instala con o ubuntu alternate     cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/precise-alternate-amd64.iso
<thiago_> vou baixar aqui ...
<RodrigO23> thiago_,
<RodrigO23> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/UbuntuBR/novamente-na-ativa
<RodrigO23> http://andrenoel.com.br/2012/03/07/bug-chato-na-instalacao-do-ubuntu-12-04-beta/
<thiago_> alguém usou a versão netbook ?
<thiago_> no meu caso aquieh um netbook
<thiago_> mas nunca usei
<thiago_> sepre usei a versão noral
<thiago_> normal
<[kernel]> diegovieira, cara coisa mais dificil encontrar o formatador fisico da samsung
<diegovieira> no site não tem?
<[kernel]> procurei nao achei nao
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieira> alguem manja de LILO ?
<RodrigO23> eu sempre usei o samsung estools
<RodrigO23> mas em desks
<RodrigO23> e se nao souber usar, vc manda o hd pras cucuias
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, quero um pra gravar no cd
<RodrigO23> vc quer [kernel]
<[kernel]> Hutil
<RodrigO23> eu faço uma iso e te mando
<RodrigO23> hutil
<[kernel]> sim
<RodrigO23> eu tenho aqui tmb
<[kernel]> parece que é esse
<[kernel]> pelo o que eu vi
<[kernel]> qual a finalidade dele?
<RodrigO23> o hutil e da Seagate neh
<[kernel]> apagar a trilha 0?
<RodrigO23> Tmb
<[kernel]> seagate e samsung agora sao a mesma coisa
<[kernel]> hehehe
<RodrigO23> ele faz testes, formataçoes, benchemark
<[kernel]> porque cara
<[kernel]> nao sei qual o problema
<[kernel]> quando eu ponho meu hd de 40gb IDE
<RodrigO23> hum
<[kernel]> instalei o ubuntu 11.10 nele
<[kernel]> ate ele reconhece tudo direitim no setup
<[kernel]> entro no ubuntu e tudo mais
<diegovieira> [kernel], no hirens bootcd não tem?
<RodrigO23> ow esse é bom tmb
<[kernel]> mais passa uns 10 minutos ele
<[kernel]> trava total
<diegovieira> :S
<[kernel]> será que é incompatibilidade com a maquina?
<RodrigO23> ja viu se nao é a temperatura dele que sobe?
<[kernel]> porque o hd é antigo
<diegovieira> alguem ae montou já pen drive com o backtrack 5 ?
<[kernel]> pode ocorrer algum conflito
<[kernel]> sei lá..
<[kernel]> diegovieira, eu tava querendo montar
<[kernel]> porque
<diegovieira> não da boot
<RodrigO23> o hd é antigo, mas o hardware no geral nao?
<[kernel]> usa o lili usb
<diegovieira> e nao tem pasta boot
<[kernel]> é um programa que faz a imagen no pendrive
<[kernel]> mais tem que ter ruindows ai
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieira> instalei o fuduntu nele eu coloquei o grub2 no pen
<diegovieira> no cado do fuduntu usei o unetbotin depois usei o grub
<diegovieira> caso*
<[kernel]> poxa cara queria saber meu problema
<[kernel]> acho que deve ser o Hd mesmo
<[kernel]> mais ele instala tudo direitim
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieira> depois instalei de um pendrive em outro
<RodrigO23> mas a maquina nao eh antiga
<RodrigO23> ?
<diegovieira> e criei uma grub2 no pendrive instalado ;D
<[kernel]> Linux darkstar 2.6.38.4-smp #3 SMP Thu Apr 21 21:35:10 CDT 2011 i686 Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5300  @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<[kernel]> é essa RodrigO23
<[kernel]> nao muito atual
<[kernel]> mais o hd tava num Celeron
<[kernel]> e ele é IDE
<[kernel]> nao SATA
<diegovieira> [kernel], que pau dá?
<[kernel]> cara ele trava do nada
<[kernel]> quando eu entro no ubuntu
<[kernel]> entro no xchat e tudo mais
<RodrigO23> ja testou em outro pc?
<[kernel]> abro o terminal e tudo
<[kernel]> mais quando passa um tempo
<diegovieira> [kernel], não é memoria?
<[kernel]> ele trava
<[kernel]> diegovieira, nao cara
<[kernel]> tou usando aqui
<[kernel]> no slack ta file
<diegovieira> eu tava um aqui problematico
<diegovieira> depois de muito tempo descobri q era um dos pentes
<[kernel]> eu coloquei na minha maquina que eu uso como desktop
<diegovieira> funcionava a instalação de boa
<diegovieira> mas qndo ia rodar :(
<[kernel]> mais se fosse os pentes de memoria
<[kernel]> travava aqui tambem
<[kernel]> no meu slack :/
<diegovieira> pode crer
<diegovieira> é
<diegovieira> ;X
<[kernel]> minha maquina ta toda normal
<RodrigO23> Poeira no cooler do processador,
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkk
<diegovieira> :X
<[kernel]> fala serio
<diegovieira> sjahsjhsjashja
<[kernel]> eu desmontei ele ontem todinho
<[kernel]> limpei tudo
<[kernel]> =x
<RodrigO23> Cara, esse hd ai ja serve para peso de jornal em [kernel]
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> um destino mais nobre que o lixo
<[kernel]> poxa cara
<RodrigO23> porta cartao
<[kernel]> se ele tivesse fudido
<RodrigO23> nao nao
<[kernel]> ele nem passava da instalação
<[kernel]> creio eu
<RodrigO23> serio agora
<RodrigO23> vc ja colocou a mao nele
<RodrigO23> quando o pc tah funcionando?
<[kernel]> nao
<[kernel]> porque?
<RodrigO23> veja se ele esquenta muiiiittooooo
<[kernel]> porque cara?
<RodrigO23> do tipo, vc nao conseguir ficar com a mao muito tempo
<RodrigO23> pq se um disco esquenta demais, os chips e transistores, nao funcionam direito
<RodrigO23> causando falhas
<[kernel]> :/
<RodrigO23> eh serio
<[kernel]> pode ser isso tambem
<RodrigO23> ou
<RodrigO23> ridicularmente, oque pode ocorrer, de o cabo ide estar rompido ou em curto
<[kernel]> o cabo flet?
<[kernel]> pode ser tambem?
<[kernel]> sim pensei nisso tambem
<diegovieira> [kernel], lili é para windows :(
<[kernel]> tenho outro cabo aqui
<[kernel]> posso testa-lo
<RodrigO23> eh entao
<[kernel]> diegovieira, :(
<diegovieira> lilo tbm usa o diretorio boot ?
<diegovieira> tem um casper que parece q é coisa de  boot :S
<diegovieira> casper = diretorio
<RodrigO23> bom volto mais tarde pessoal
<RodrigO23> T+
<RodrigO23> fui
<diegovieira> opa
<diegovieira> acho q descobrir
<diegovieira> descobri*
<diegovieira> vou arrumar umas coisas depois testar
<diegovieira> [kernel], só tenho windows em uma maquina parada e jogada no canto, para superrrr emergencias :9
<[kernel]> diegovieira, sim o lilo usa o diretorio boot
<[kernel]> pra inicializar sim
<[kernel]> diegovieira, cara eu me lembrei agora que eu antes de instalar o ubuntu instalei o debian nesse hd e ele funcionou normal
<diegovieira> [kernel], vou fazer com o grub2, tem uma forma sem o diretorio boot pra esses cds live
<thiago_> gente boa tarde ... to testando uma nova instalação aqui
<thiago_> qualquer coisa eu retorno com mais informações
<thiago_> boa tarde a todos e uma boa noite
<diegovieira> [kernel], fez teste com o hirens no hd por bad sector?
<[kernel]> hirens?
<[kernel]> nao :/
<[kernel]> onde tem esse hirens
<diegovieira> http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<[kernel]> instala ele no cd?
<[kernel]> e dar boot é?
<diegovieira> grava a iso
<diegovieira> sim
<diegovieira> nele tem ferramenta pra testar hd memoria e cia
<diegovieira> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/
<diegovieira> segundo link é melhor
<vitorlobo> alguem me chamou ai?
<jxajro> Alo! Saudações a todos...alguém sabe sobre o problema que está dando o Bluetooth como Ubuntu 11.10??
<barna> jxajro, esse problema pode estar ocorrendo apenas com vc! poste o erro p/ ver se alguem conhece!
<barna> ja ja eu volto!
<jxajro> Opa! fala lindinho! Não, não, cara! Eu estou pesquisando já faz dias desde que instalei o 11.10 e tenho a ajuda de um amigo de Joinville que está me dando um baita apoio..ele respira linux...
<jxajro> Pra vc ter uma idéia até a versão em inglês estamos recorrendo e ele já pesquisou que tem mais pessoas com o mesmo problema.
<jxajro> A solução momentânea que encontramos foi: manter esta versão até sair a 12.04 e eu ir me aguentando com um netbook com o Easypeasy.
<barna> jxajro, vc ja testou o beta2?
<barna> do 12.04
<jxajro> Gente..vou postar o erro aqui. Depois de conectar o dispositivo de bt no computador e parear o celular ele começa a querer ler depois fica em "silêncio" se eu insisto tentando conectar o que aparece no diretório a mensagem é a seguinte (vou pegar aqui);
<jxajro> só um minuto barna...já te dou atenção..to procurando a mensagem de erro.
<jxajro> bem....primeiro tua pergunta barna. Não! ainda não testei a beta2.
<jxajro> agora a mensem dá mais de 3 linhas...devo usar o pastbin?
<jxajro> gostaria de postar uma figura da área de trabalho para mostrar como aparece a mensagem..como procedo?
<jxajro> beta do 12.04? ainda não. Eu suponho que se a 11.10 tá devagar meu PC não suportará a 12 :(
<jxajro> gostaria de manter a 11.10 enquanto pudesse.
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/epNkGd0i
<jxajro> esta é uma das mensagens em inglês. Em portugues é a mesma coisa.
<jxajro> queria mostrar a foto da tela.
<jxajro> Só pra avisar o pessoal aqui. O amigo que está me ajudando exige que eu leia e pesquise o que eu puder. Ele insiste que eu faça nos foruns em inglês mas meu inglês está péssimo.
<jxajro> Nas minhas limitações eu estou fazendo o possível. :(
<jxajro> http://pastebin.com/mujGirSQ
<RodrigO23> voltei
<RodrigO23> hehe
<barna> voltei jxajro, to abrindo o paste!
<jxajro> :) tudo bem barna!
<barna> jxajro, se vc quiser postar imagem usa o 2shared
<rafael> opa, boa noite ai povo
<barna> jxajro, kra, o 11.10 vai ser abandonada daki a alguns meses!
<jxajro> então..o andré de joinville me recomendou ler isto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup mas até agora não entendi pra que ser ve o tal Obex. O bluetooth no 10.04 funcionava perfeitamente só com um pequeno problema...
<barna> eu te aconselho a usar o 12.04, pois é um LTS e pelos meus teste aki com o beta 1, ele ta mais rapido q o 11.10
<jxajro> eu não podia parear este pc e o netbook...eu devia parear um ou o outro..de resto..normal.
<jxajro> não brinca!
<jxajro> puuuutz se vc visse a via crucix que foi pra instalar este 11.10 e apagar o 10.04!
<jxajro> não é tarefa fácil, leva mais de 4h desde instalar até recolocar todos os arquivos no lugar.
<barna> putz eu tenho 5 OS instalados aki agora! faço isso o tempo todo!
<jxajro> pra mim só tá faltando funcinar o Blutooth....
<barna> amanha acabo de baixar o 12.04 Beta2 vou testa-lo! acredito q teja pronto!
<jxajro> 5! :o
<rafael> alguem ai sabe sobre o debian?
<barna> rafael, uso debian tb! podemos falar dele no canal ##debian-br
<jxajro> Olha, barna....sou meio...digamos.....dinossauro....não gosto muito de mudanças...eu queria usar o 11.10..como eu disse só tá faltando fazer funcionar o bluetooth. mas tenho 875MB de ram..vc acha que o 12 vai funcionar?
<rafael> barna, ja to la..
<barna> em 32bits sim!
<barna> mas se vc gosta de dinosauros pode usar o 10.04!
<jxajro> bom..se alguém tiver uma pista de como configura o bt no 11.10 por favor me dê um toque. O andré de joinville parece ter jogado a toalha..se ele jogou então eu atiro ela longe.
<barna> to usando até hoje! to nele agora!
<jxajro> :)kkkkkk bem..agora já foi. Eu até ia colocar o 10.04 ou 10.1 mas o joinville me convenceu a colocar o 11.01
<jxajro> 11.10
<barna> jxajro, puts kra, eu num tenho nem ideia, comprei um pen-blooth uma vez, num funfou, dei ele e comprei um cabo! to 100% feliz!
<jxajro> tudo bem..sou um dinossauro..mas não precisa exagerar.
<jxajro> bom..o Nokia 2760 não usa cabo
<jxajro> engraçado que no Easypeasy eu espeto o dispositivo ele diz que dá problema eu dou ok e bora...transfiro minhas fotos tranquilamente.
<barna> ai lascou! eu to usando num nokia n97mini
<jxajro> pois é. E se fosse outro dispositivo bluetooth? Com o outro OS 10.04 era batata...eu conseguia transferir arquivos com o celular a 5m de distancia!
<jxajro> entao barna..me parece um problema tão banal...porque ele me recomenda usar outro visualizador?
<jxajro> depois que instalei o blueman aparece aqui o simbolo do bluetooth eu clico em navegar nos arquivos do Nokia...mas nada acontece.
<jxajro> por mim eu insistia com o 11.1 por um tempo.
<jxajro> vc disse que comprou um pen-blooth e não funcionou? está vendo? então vc é mais um que confirma o problema! como disseram que isso era só comigo?
<jxajro> como eu disse o joinville disse pra eu aguentar até sair o 12 e instalar o 12
<barna> jxajro, quando eu comprei num pesquisei se funfa em linux!
<barna> quando plugava ele, depois de 5min congelava o sistema!
<barna> re-iniciei, pluguei o pen, lsusb, peguei o numero dele e googei! todo mundo falando q esse modelo tinha conflito q tinha q comprar um outro modelo!
<barna> dei ele e passei a usar o cabo! pronto, resolvido!
<barna> o meu netbook num tem bluetooth interno
<jxajro> interessante
<jxajro> isso eu não tentei
<jxajro> o que é googar?
<barna> entrar no google e pesquisar!
<jxajro> ah sim!
<jxajro> bom..se eu pudesse usava cabo..o problema é que não aceita cabo.
<jxajro> bem..tenho que ir jantar.
<barna> ok
<jxajro> te agradeço muito Barna....vou continuar por aqui outras ocasioes e se eu tiver alguma novidade eu posto aqui.
<barna> massa!
<jxajro> só te garanto que esse problema não é só meu.
<barna> pena q eu num manjo nade de bluetooth!
<jxajro> deixa quieto..pode ser que quando eu entre eu já venha com a noticia que coloquei o 12 ou outro OS qualquer.
<barna> ah sim, quando falei, quis dizer q poderia num ser um problema com o sistema, mas um problema expecifico entre o seu comp e o sistema!
<jxajro> até mais!
<barna> T+
<jxajro> pode ser.
<jxajro> t+
<RodrigO23> fala pessoal
<GNOME> olá
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-06
<diegovieira> [kernel], u backtrack 5 pede 11gb de hd :S
<diegovieira> ia instalar em um pendrive de 8gb
<[kernel]> nao cara
<[kernel]> vou botar so o boot no pendrive
<[kernel]> instalar apartir dele
<[kernel]> no hd né
<[kernel]> ;/
<diegovieira> eu coloquei em um pra instalar em outro ;D
<diegovieira> tenho o fuduntu num pen de 4gb
<diegovieira> roda leve ;)
<[kernel]> voce ta dizendo o OS no pendrive
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> existe mesmo
<[kernel]> mais eu nunca testei
<[kernel]> acho que nao deve ser igual ao do hd
<diegovieira> o backtrack 5 gnome, foi feito em cima do ubuntu 10.04.3
<[kernel]> a rotação muda né
<[kernel]> tou baixando o kde
<[kernel]> nao curto o gnome :/
<diegovieira> odeio kde ;x
<[kernel]> kkkk
<diegovieira> vou instalar os pacotes do backtrack em cima do ubuntu
<[kernel]> sei
<diegovieira> já que ele foi feio em cima do ubuntu ;)
<diegovieira> fuduntu instalado no pen fiquei de cara ;D
<[kernel]> ja ouvi falar que foi feito baseado no debian
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> nao entendo
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieira> tipo
<diegovieira> no boot apareceu ubuntu 10.04
<diegovieira> jajaajajaj
<diegovieira> refiz o processo aqui e funcionou o pen ;D
<diegovieira> o backtrack que eu baixei era iso e não ra pen
<diegovieira> pra*
<vinicius> gente eu sei que esse não é o melhor lugar, mas qual é a melhor placa de video que essa fonte aguenta Iceage IA500HP80 ? Eu tenho ela faz alguns anos já, ela suporta um gtx 560ti ?
<diegovieira> [kernel], http://www.backtrack-linux.org/backtrack/backtrack-5-release/
<[kernel]> diegovieira, botei no pen
<[kernel]> agora vou rebootar
<[kernel]> falores
<MarconM> Eae
<MarconM> Patrick_
<patrick_> opa
<MarconM> Oiiiii
<MarconM> xGrind, owwww
<xGrind> MarconM: eae biba
<MarconM> Kkkkk
<MarconM> 0.0
<xGrind> MarconM: ta usando ubuntu?
<MarconM> Android
<xGrind> MarconM: mageia muito estavel aki =]
<MarconM> Kkkk
<MarconM> Android tmb
<rafael> boa noite chat
<rafael> alguem pode me informar o variaçao de temperatura de processador i5
<rafael> e como instalar driver da ati radeon no ubuntu
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, vai durmir doido
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> iai [kernel]
<[kernel]> mano
<[kernel]> meu hd ta file agora
<RodrigO23> cara num toh conseguindo dormi
<[kernel]> troquei o cabo
<RodrigO23> era o flat mesmo
<RodrigO23> em curto
<[kernel]> mermao acho que era
<RodrigO23> com certeza
<[kernel]> eu troquei
<[kernel]> mais tirei o ubuntu
<[kernel]> botei o backtrack 5
<[kernel]> pra testar
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<[kernel]> ficou show
<RodrigO23> oque seria esse Backtrack?
<[kernel]> é uma distribuição especializada em penetração
<[kernel]> tem varios programas nele que ja vem
<[kernel]> sobre vulnerabilidades..
<[kernel]> exploits..
<[kernel]> exploradores..
<[kernel]> scaners..
<[kernel]> :D
<[kernel]> botei ele aqui ta rodando ate agora
<[kernel]> ainda nao travou nenhuma vez
<RodrigO23> vixi
<[kernel]> mais vou ficar com o meu slack mesmo
<[kernel]> I love slack
<RodrigO23> eu so nao gostei uma coisa no slack
<RodrigO23> ter que compilar quase tudo na unha
<RodrigO23> hehe
<RodrigO23> pq fora isso
<RodrigO23> eh perfeito
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> conheci o slackBuild cara
<[kernel]> nao quero outra coisa agora
<[kernel]> uiAHehAUIHEuiHUIEHA
<RodrigO23> eu tava rodando o 8 num pIII 700
<RodrigO23> show
<[kernel]> barna, eae meu rei
<[kernel]> insônia?
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, so nao gostei de uma coisa
<RodrigO23> qual?
<[kernel]> porque a resolução so tem 800x600
<RodrigO23> mas qual placa de video vc tah usando?
<[kernel]> e 640x480
<[kernel]> acho que deve ser o driver
<[kernel]> mais ele ta reconhecendo aqui
<RodrigO23> poi eh
<[kernel]> 00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C73 [GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i] (rev a2)
<RodrigO23> mas ó
<RodrigO23> tive o msm problema que vc nos ubuntu
<[kernel]> ai foi
<RodrigO23> eu tinha uma fx5500
<RodrigO23> sem os drivers, usando a VESA
<RodrigO23> vixi
<RodrigO23> ia ate 2000 por nao sei quanto
<[kernel]> VESA?
<RodrigO23> quando baixa o driver nvidia a resoluçao era 640x480
<RodrigO23> e habilitava todos os efeitos de 3d
<RodrigO23> sim VESA
<RodrigO23> mas isso tem a ver com o monitor tambem
<[kernel]> sim
<RodrigO23> pq quando eu usava um outro monitor que eu tenho aqui
<[kernel]> mais no slack
<[kernel]> ele ficava menor
<[kernel]> a tela sacas..
<[kernel]> aqui os icones estao enorme
<[kernel]> muito feio cara
<RodrigO23> aham eu toh ligado
<[kernel]> hehehe
<RodrigO23> hehee
<RodrigO23> e eh uma pena
<[kernel]> vou instalar o driver
<[kernel]> que tem no site
<RodrigO23> pq isso so acontece com a distro que agente gosta
<[kernel]> pra ver se ele abilita a outra opçao
<[kernel]> é mesmo
<[kernel]> eu me identifiquei muito cara com o ubuntu
<[kernel]> aprendi muitas coisas com ele
<[kernel]> mais quando passei pro slack
<[kernel]> aprende mais coisas
<RodrigO23> asushausha
<[kernel]> coisas mais profundas
<[kernel]> pra pra saber mais como funciona o sistema linux
<RodrigO23> eh, pq o slack eh mais tecnico
<[kernel]> é mais puro
<RodrigO23> isso
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> ontem ate python eu tava instalando
<RodrigO23> a palavra slack quer dizer "proguiçoso"
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> quem diria
<RodrigO23> pre**
<[kernel]> eu instalando pacotes do python
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> python eh bom em
<RodrigO23> eu tava me arriscando no We2py
<RodrigO23> mas parei
<RodrigO23> web2py
<[kernel]> vou baixar uma apostila de shellscript
<[kernel]> ve se aprendo algo
<[kernel]> é fundamental
<[kernel]> pra quem mexe com linux
<RodrigO23> ainda mais com slack
<[kernel]> poisé
<[kernel]> eu baixei uma apostila aqui de slack tambem
<[kernel]> vou imprimi-la pra eu ler
<[kernel]> muito boa
<[kernel]> agora proxima etapa
<[kernel]> é ligar os 2 hds
<RodrigO23> vc ja pensou em fazer a certificaçao?
<[kernel]> e imigrar esse bt5 com o slack
<[kernel]> no lilo
<RodrigO23> hehe
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, sim sim
<RodrigO23> o slack usa lilo neh
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> vou fazer em junho
<[kernel]> um curso de LPI
<[kernel]> direito a certificação e tudo
<RodrigO23> putz eu tava qrendo fazer tmb
<RodrigO23> mas a $$ tah curta
<RodrigO23> kk
<[kernel]> Curso Formação Linux para Certificação LPI - 1
<[kernel]> 	
<[kernel]> 	
<[kernel]> Curso totalmente focado na primeira certificação do LPI.Treinamento de 80h/aula aos sábados de 08:00 as 17:30. Peíodo de 05 de Maio a 7 de Julho. Investimento R$1.590,00
<[kernel]> é esse
<RodrigO23> pagos a vista?
<[kernel]> deve parcelar
<[kernel]> concerteza
<RodrigO23> ahh sim
<RodrigO23> a de web2py prcela em ate 8x
<[kernel]> nao é todo mundo que tem 1,5k hoje pra pagar de primeira vez
<[kernel]> um curso desses
<[kernel]> heheheh
<RodrigO23> hehehee
<RodrigO23> pode cre
<[kernel]> cara agora eu fiquei pensando
<RodrigO23> hum
<[kernel]> quando eu tinha instalado meu debian
<RodrigO23> sim
<[kernel]> ele nao tava listando as redes
<[kernel]> aqui ficou do mesmo jeito
<[kernel]> mais so que eu nao tava como root
<[kernel]> ae eu logei como root
<[kernel]> ae ele listou todas
<[kernel]> será que no debian poderia ser isso tambem
<[kernel]> acho que eu vacilei
<[kernel]> era pra ter ficado com o debian
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> as vezes usuarios comuns nao tem previlegios de leitura
<[kernel]> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<[kernel]> /dev/sda2             36525776   7222248  27448092  21% /
<[kernel]> 21% o bt5 tem
<[kernel]> o ubuntu era 7%
<[kernel]> diferença né
<RodrigO23> e muita
<RodrigO23> Oo
<[kernel]> ainda dizem que o ubuntu é pesado
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> eu liguei o netbook da minha mulher aqui
<RodrigO23> eu ja vi uma distro chamada de insigne linux
<[kernel]> fazia tempo que eu nao mexia no ubuntu
<[kernel]> me lembrei do tempo que eu usava ele
<RodrigO23> qual que é
<[kernel]> qual que é o que
<[kernel]> RodrigO23, voce nao usa nick registrado pq?
<[kernel]> :/
<RodrigO23> rsrsrsr
<[kernel]> auehuaeiah
<RodrigO23> como q se registra?
<RodrigO23> fora o nickserv
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> /msg nickserv register help
<[kernel]> ae depois voce pode entrar no canal da staff da rede
<[kernel]> e pedir um cloak
<[kernel]> ou vhost
<[kernel]> pra nao aparecer seu ip
<[kernel]> quando voce entra
<RodrigO23> ahhhhhhh entendi
<[kernel]> RodrigO23 (~rodrigo@201-26-77-60.dsl.telesp.net.br) has joined
<[kernel]> ta vendo
<[kernel]> olha o meu
<[kernel]> :P
<RodrigO23> putz eh mesmo
<[kernel]> bom agora vou dormir
<[kernel]> amanha a mullher vem pra cá
<RodrigO23> Serio?
<[kernel]> quem nem conversa com pc
<[kernel]> hehehe
<[kernel]> ja nerdei demais
<[kernel]> semana santa é descanso
<[kernel]> comer um peixinho :D
<[kernel]> talvez ate um vinho cairia bem
<RodrigO23> eh e ficar de boa
<[kernel]> kkkk
<[kernel]> bom dia ae
<[kernel]> fuis
<RodrigO23> flws ae [kernel]
<gabrieldlm> alguem ai sabe como fazer pra acessar um elemento de uma matriz lida pelo numpy?
<gabrieldlm> a sim, bom dia
<rafael> opa
<rafael> eu to com ubuntu 32 bits
<rafael> mas meu processador so aceita 64 isso pode influenciar na temperatura?
<Rafaeel_> bom dia
<Rafaeel_> alguem ai sabe como instalar o placa de video da ati? e sabe fazer desativar o touchpad da alps?
<Rafaeel_> barna, online?
<Rafaeel_> bom dia
<Rafaeel_> alguem ai sabe como instalar o placa de video da ati? e sabe fazer desativar o touchpad da alps?
<darck> Boa tarde!
<[kernel]> buenas
<darck> Galera to com um problema! depois da ultima atualização, meu unity esta dando pau,ele não abre...
<darck> tenho q usar o descktop gnome 3,mais mesmo no gnome 3, tudo q abro como pasta ou navegadores fecha repentinamente
<diegovieiraeti> [kernel], instalei o windows 8 developper preview
<diegovieiraeti> :S
<xGrind> diegovieiraeti: oq achou do ruindows 8?
<diegovieiraeti> xGrind, usei 3 min e to formatando novamente :X
<xGrind> pq nao colocou essa coisa no virtualbox?
<diegovieiraeti> :~~~
<diegovieiraeti> tentei uns tempos atras meu processador nao permitia isso
<diegovieiraeti> de qlqr forma ia formatar mesmo
<diegovieiraeti> então só fui de curioso
<diegovieiraeti> MICOsoft vai pagar mico com isso
<diegovieiraeti> acho que o depois do 8 vai ser bom ;D
<diegovieiraeti> versão ruim - versão boa
<diegovieiraeti> ;D
<diegovieiraeti> baixando o centos pra por no pc...
<diegovieiraeti> desperdicio de 1 dvd :(
<xGrind> ja usou mageia?
<xGrind> cara, acho que a melhor versao do windows foi o xp. esse metro do 8 vai confundir muito as pessoas que estão acostumadas com o painel inferior q sempre existiu no windows
<diegovieiraeti> bem nessa
<diegovieiraeti> fora q os apps não fecham :X
<diegovieiraeti> como no cel
<diegovieiraeti> tá ligado?
<xGrind> é vdd q a microsoft vai escolher os aplicativos q serao usados no windows 8? tipo, se acharem q é vulneravel, eles bloqueiam. pelo menos é oq li uma vez
<diegovieiraeti> ai não sei
<diegovieiraeti> nao gostei da interface, aquilo é coisa pra tablete e nao pra desktop
<diegovieiraeti> tablet*
<diegovieiraeti> é limpo mas, limitado.
<xGrind> igual o unity, eu nao gostei dele.
<diegovieiraeti> unity eu gostei.
<diegovieiraeti> algo que me decepcionaria seria tirar os menus e deixar só o HUD
<diegovieiraeti> aew complicaria :X
<darck> Pensei q aqui era suporte Ubuntu e não Windows....  Fuiiii...Saudades de vc Andre Gondim! Este chat era muito diferente quando vc estava entre nos....
<diegovieiraeti> darck, não tem ngm aqui pedindo suporte para o windows ;)
<diegovieiraeti> xGrind, vc usa mageia?
<xGrind> diegovieiraeti: usava xubuntu e agora estou de mageia. mas qndo sair o 12.04 vou ver se coloco de novo.
<diegovieiraeti> eu to no beta 2 aqui no notebook
<xGrind> esse darck é louco? quem aqui ta falando de suporte de windows? só no ubuntu-br q os caras reclamam qndo se fala em outro coisa a não ser ubuntu, por isso o canal ta morto desse jeito. aff
<diegovieiraeti> isso eu não entendo tanta gente e a maioria q tc é novato no canal
<diegovieiraeti> que tc e da suporte
<xGrind> uhum, concordo com vc.
<[kernel]> diegovieiraeti, botou o windows 8 foi
<[kernel]> aff
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<diegovieiraeti> ja tirei
<diegovieiraeti> coloquei macos mas nao achou o teclado usb
<diegovieiraeti> jajajajajajaj
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> que sux
<xGrind> eu gosto do ubuntu. acho ele parecido com mac, mas 'e gratuito =). oq não gosto são os bugs q aparecem nele a cada versão lançada. a cada versão, buga uma coisa ;/
<[kernel]> instalei o backtrack 5 aqui
<xGrind> oq vcs acham? sera q o ubuntu pode ser pago um dia?
<diegovieiraeti> calma ae.
<omelete> pra mim tanto faz
<omelete> tem outras alternativas
<[kernel]> xGrind, acho que nao
<[kernel]> linux é codigo fonte aberto
<xGrind> o kernel linux é aberto, mas a distro pode ser cobrada. assim como red hat é pago, o ubuntu pode ser tb.
<[kernel]> quem que iria pagar pra usar o ubuntu
<[kernel]> eu nao seria
<[kernel]> tem muito mais opçoes melhores
<[kernel]> :D
<diegovieiraeti> tbm acho isso, outras alternativas ;)
<xGrind> tem, mas a canonical está fazendo cada vez mais parcerias e colocando software pago na central de programas. imagine um sistema linux com os melhores softwares do windows, q só terá no ubuntu. qual vc iria usar? ubuntu, windows ou uma distro gratuita, mas com softwares similares.
<xGrind> por ex o photoshop. imagine que façam parceria com a canonical e tenha só para ubuntu. ou vc paga pra usar ubuntu, ou use o gimp xD. eu prefiro pagar pelo ubuntu, do que pelo windows.
<diegovieiraeti> xGrind, a questão é que a maioria que veio para o linux não depende dos sftwares para windows.
<diegovieiraeti> é
<diegovieiraeti> não tenho teclado :S
<xGrind> eu sei, mas o publico alvo do ubuntu é o usuario final q está vindo do windows. a cada versão do ubuntu, mais softwares pagos são colocados na central de programas. eu ainda acredito q o ubuntu será pago um dia.
<diegovieiraeti> isso só o tempo dirá ;D
<xGrind> se isso acontecer, será o fim do windows \o/
<diegovieiraeti> :x
<xGrind> quem vai pagar por um sistema vulneravel, se poderá pagar pelo ubuntu q é mais seguro? :D
<[kernel]> nesse caso
<[kernel]> voce tem razao
<[kernel]> se a pessoa ja vai pagar pra usar
<[kernel]> tem que ser um sistema bom
<[kernel]> porque ela ja ta pagando né
<[kernel]> :D
<diegovieiraeti> problema é que no brasil a maioria dos usuarios de windows é pirata e só usa softtware pirata :X logo não querem pagar
<[kernel]> concerteza
<[kernel]> quem que vai pagar 500 relas pra usar windows
<[kernel]> durante 1 ano
<[kernel]> ninguem
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<diegovieiraeti> e ae tbm se encontra o maior problema com virus
<diegovieiraeti> instalam qlqr coisa de qlqr lugar :(
<xGrind> no windows só pelo fato de vc estar conectado, voce já corre o risco de pegar virus. é colocar um pendrive e já contaminar a maquina.
<diegovieiraeti> xGrind, o pior é a 'má' intenção dos usuarios
<diegovieiraeti> email: olha nossas fotinhas de ontem a noite... otarios vao e clicam...
<diegovieiraeti> software: oh aqui tem de graça [bonus= virus]
<xGrind> testando Pear OS Comice 4
<xGrind> xD
<diegovieiraeti> coloquei o dvd esse dias
<diegovieiraeti> ia instalar mas achei q os menus eram estilo 'unity' la na barra
<xGrind> é bom?
<diegovieiraeti> gnome-shell eu não curto muito,
<diegovieiraeti> não gostei de vc nao poder maximizar totalmente a janela
<diegovieiraeti> to com o fuduntu em um pendrive
<diegovieiraeti> instalei ele no pendrive ;D
<Ricardo__> qq é esse pear ae
<Ricardo__> é distro?
<diegovieiraeti> é
<diegovieiraeti> pear os
<Ricardo__> baseada em ubuntu?
<diegovieiraeti> gnome-shell
<diegovieiraeti> parecido com mac os
<Ricardo__> hm
<diegovieiraeti> acho q é baseado no ubuntu
<Ricardo__> palha entao.. ficar copiando mac os heheeheh
<diegovieiraeti> não tenho certeza :X
<diegovieiraeti> pra desktop eu prefiro o ubuntu ;D
<[kernel]> desktop?
<[kernel]> melhor é slack
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<diegovieiraeti> unity :D
<[kernel]> aeAHIuehAIUehiaUHeiAHiueaHe
<Ricardo__> nao largo meu debian por nada
<Ricardo__> ahehea
<[kernel]> auiheiauhiuehaiueaea
<Ricardo__> mas gosto de olhar e ver as novidades
<diegovieiraeti> depois do unity prefiro o gnome ;D
<[kernel]> uso kde aqui
<[kernel]> é show de bola
<Ricardo__> kde pra mim fede nao dá
<diegovieiraeti> copia o windows
<diegovieiraeti> skasjaksjaksaj
<diegovieiraeti> (u)
<Ricardo__> uso gnome 2 ainda
<Ricardo__> mas se vou ir pro lxde ou xfce
<Ricardo__> gnome 3 no way
<diegovieiraeti> Ricardo__, gnome 2 é o bicho :D
<pauloolhos> No meu modo de pesar todos nos como analistas, tecnicos, etc.... Em particularidade tem que saaber utilizar  os principais sistemas operacionais
<pauloolhos> Assim defendo o windows e linux.
<Ricardo__> eu uso os dois
<Ricardo__> win pra fliperama
<Ricardo__> e linux 90% do tempo pela seguranca
<pauloolhos> Tem coisas que é fantastica no linux e pessima no windows
<pauloolhos> E virso e verso
<Ricardo__> dual boot hj em dia
<Ricardo__> é uma boa
<Ricardo__> se o cara tem tempo em casa e usa desk mesmo
<diegovieiraeti> dual boot para mim não rola
<Ricardo__> so reiniciar
<pauloolhos> A microsoft particularmente não preoculpa muito com plataforma Deskyop.
<pauloolhos> Mas tem plataformas dela que o linux nem aproximou.
<pauloolhos> Temos que aprender a conviver com ambas...
<Ricardo__> é tem q usar os dois
<Ricardo__> tem programa q so tem em win tb
<Ricardo__> usar wine fede
<Ricardo__> prefiro dual boot
<Ricardo__> ou ate maquina virtual
<diegovieira> vou indo...
<diegovieira> namorar um pouco :D
<pauloolhos> Vou contar uma historia pra voces. Resido em montes claros onde trabalha em uma empresa chama novonordisk
<pauloolhos> Um belo dia um dos nossos servidores falhaou
<Ricardo__> diegovieira, eu bem q queria fazer o memso mas a mulé ta na praia
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<diegovieira> hausaushau
<diegovieira> flw
<diegovieira> [kernel], Ricardo__ pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> Um serviço não estartava mais... Mas as vezes quando caia agente estartava. Ai ligamos pro suporte microsoft brasil. Nao resolveu nosso problema
<Ricardo__> flws
<pauloolhos> Ai famos pro suporte de nivel maior EUA.
<pauloolhos> E assim a empresa ja estava perdendo $$$ decorencia do problema.
<pauloolhos> Ai a microsoft entrou em contato com com um dos desenvolvedores que encaixa no nosso problema na india... que informou o que deveria ser feito.
<pauloolhos> Assim nosso serviço voltou a funcionar.
<[kernel]> uma dica
<pauloolhos> Um dos mutivos que muitas empresas nao adapta linux...
<[kernel]> desista do ruindows
<[kernel]> aeuihaueuieiehauieaheuea
<xGrind> Comice 4 parece bonito, vamos ver a funcionalidade :D
<pauloolhos> Somente quem desenvolve aquele servico consegue da manutenção
<pauloolhos> Não existe uma padronização
<pauloolhos> etc
<pauloolhos> Meu ponto de vista é claro
<Sr_RaR> pessoas meu hosta está aparecendo ai como?
<Sr_RaR> host*
<[kernel]> @unaffiliated/sr-rar/x-7792176
<[kernel]> /whois nick
<Sr_RaR> thx :)
<[kernel]> troca meu ambiente kde pro fluxbox
<[kernel]> achei irado
<LostDogBang> boa tarde
<italpeos> estou com um problema em um teclado aqui
<italpeos> alguêm consegue me ajudar a solucionar
<italpeos> e tem vontade
<italpeos> teclado fisico
<italpeos> estou com um problema em meu teclado quando se digita o w aparece we e o s sd alguêm sabe o que é isso só consegui digitar o ubuntu 11.10 e antes nem isso
<vitorlobo_away> filhos da mae
<vitorlobo_away> sempre q vou responder o fdp vai simbora
<vitorlobo_away> =\
<MarcoM> patrick_,
<MarcoM> xgrind, semeion
<xgrind> MarcoM: eae
<[kernel]> patrick_, eae filhote conseguiu configurar seu slack
<MarcoM> Eae
<MarcoM> Kkkkk
<MarcoM> O patrick_ no slack
<MarcoM> 0.0
<patrick_> o.o
<patrick_> consegui
<patrick_> ja volto
<MarcoM> Kkkk
<pikkachu> como passar opções específicas do ntfs-3g para o udisks?
<wesley__> Ola pessoal, gostaria de saber se tem a possibilidade de rodar uma placa de captura (GeoVision) em uma VM?
<Rafaeel_> vitorlobo, ta ai manolo
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-07
<MylenaReis> Boa noite, alguem sabe um canal do irc sobre java?
<[kernel]> MylenaReis, #java ou #java-br
<MylenaReis> ok, obrigada =)
<[kernel]> :D
<MarconM> Portugol9,
<linux> fala galera
<patrick_> opa
<patrick_> iae linux.
<patrick_>  /o
<linux> oi.
<linux> boa noite
<linux> vitorlobo: eae, tá bem acordado? uaua
<linux> patrick_ eae?
<linux> patrick: algo de bom..
<patrick_> tranquilo
<linux> auaua
<linux> errei o nick uaua
<linux> kd o diego? #risada
<patrick_> kk
<patrick_> esse linux é ubuntu ou outras..??
<patrick_> ^^
<linux> ubuntu uaua
<linux> patrick_ que sistema tu usa?
<linux> patrick_: qual distro?
<patrick_> arch e slack
<patrick_> arch pra uso comum e slack somente server
<patrick_> (:
<patrick_> mas ainda to estudando bastante
<linux> slackware?
<linux> hummmm
<linux> patrick): o ubuntu é bem legal.
<linux> patrick): aaa
<linux> humm
<linux> kd o "_"
<patrick_> ja usei ubuntu
<linux> tipo
<patrick_> é bom, mas nem curti muito
<patrick_> ^^
<linux> achei ele legal inclusive pra server.
<linux> embora dizem que o melhor pra server é o CentOS
<patrick_> todos podem usar pra server
<patrick_> sao todos linux
<patrick_> ^^
<patrick_> mas o diferencial é de quem esta programando, administrando,gerenciando estes server
<patrick_> se sao pessoas que realmente entendem daquele determinado sistema ou distro...
<linux> patrick_ cara uma vez me irritei com umas pessoas.
<linux> patrick_: umas pessoas aqui dicerram que o utf-8 tava travando elas.
<linux> aliás
<linux> aqui no irc nao claro uaua
<linux> mas em um chat que frenquentava com frequencia.
<linux> po diziam que server em windows é melhor que em linux uauaua
<patrick_> lool
<linux> que gente lamer uaua
<linux> cara
<linux> irrita qualquer um.
<patrick_> rlx
<patrick_> sempre tem um fanboy microsoft por ai
<patrick_> eu por exemplo anuncio meu produto
<patrick_> que uso
<patrick_> linux
<linux> sim.
<linux> eu tb uaua
<patrick_> mas claro que a sociedade ja viu que linux e unix sao os melhores
<linux> uauauaua
<patrick_> ate porq a microsoft foi obrigada a contribuir com o kernel do linux
<linux> mas tem uns que irritam pra valer.
<linux> foi msm uaua
<patrick_> eu por exemplo
<linux> acho que eu li isso.
<linux> cara
<patrick_> quando pego um idealista e fanboy do windows
<linux> tipo
<patrick_> eu acabo com ele
<patrick_> ashuashuas
<linux> uauauuaua
<patrick_> em conversa, discussao
<linux> mas me irritei com o sujeito em dizer que windows é melhor server que linux, me deu vontade e hackear algo uauaua
<linux> mas séri.
<linux> sério
<linux> uma vez eu fui banido deste chat por escrever em utf-8b
<patrick_> --'
<linux> me deu uma raiva cara
<patrick_> kk
<patrick_> tu é maluco msm
<linux> e pq?
<linux> uauauau
<linux> me deu vontade de tipo zoar la mas que adiantaria
<linux> mas confeço que fui umas vezez lá só pra zoar
<linux> na época que usava windows até um encodificador utf-8 arrumei uauaua
<linux> patrick_ :O:O
<linux> bem
<patrick_> --'
<patrick_> veshh
<linux> ah cara
<linux> irrita as vezes estes caras que dizem que o windows um sistema pago é melhor.
<linux> patrick_: sabe e ainda preciso aprender muito mas ...
<linux> patrick_ o windows me irritou muito já.
<linux> vitorlobo: ah já foi dormir? #bomba
<patrick_> ainda
<patrick_> n
<patrick_> oow
<patrick_> vo joga play com meu primo
<patrick_> blz
<patrick_> volto mais tard
<patrick_> ^^
<[kernel]> coe
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, eae
<linux> [kernel]: ele dormiu no pc uauau
<[kernel]> ayegyagegauygea
<linux> [kernel]: então, qual tua reaç~ao quando dizem que windows é melhor que linux e taus? uauaua
<linux> linux.
<[kernel]> ouxe
<[kernel]> eu começo a rir sem parar
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<linux> [kernel]: shausahsuahuashausahsa
<linux> pior
<linux> as vezes até que ri dá mas tem vezes...
<linux> [kernel]: entao, tu usa slackware?
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> tou nele agora
<[kernel]> vou mudar o ambiente dele agora
<[kernel]> pro xfce
<[kernel]> vou sair do kde
<linux> [kernel]: usas outra distro?
<linux> acho que o anti-flooder vai me pegar num chat aqui.
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> no outro hd eu tenho o backtrack 5
<linux> [kernel]: tu gosta de telnet mano?
<linux> uauaua
<[kernel]> instalei ontem
<linux> [kernel]: acessa isso
<linux> [kernel]: intervox.nce.ufrj.br:1965
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  ae lek perverso
<[kernel]> linux, pra que doido
<linux> vitorlobo: te acordamos?
<linux> vitorlobo: uauauaua
<linux> [kernel]: queria te mostrar uma coisa. :D
<linux> [kernel]: um chat que tem uns joguinhos tipo mud.
<vitorlobo> [kernel], peversidade vc fez hj
<vitorlobo> auhauhaa
<vitorlobo> [kernel], mudou do kde pro fluxbox .......
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  flux destroi qualquer um na moral
<vitorlobo> =X
<linux> bah
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, nao cara
<[kernel]> vou pro xfce
<[kernel]> ;P
<linux> [kernel]: auauau
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  so n confunda xfce com xfce-desktop hein...aquele do xubuntu
<vitorlobo> aquele do xubuntu é um trambolho sem tamanho
<[kernel]> eu sei
<[kernel]> ja testei ele aqui
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  o flux se bem configurado, da pau em todo o restante
<vitorlobo> o problema é saber configurar ele bem auhauha
<[kernel]> tem ele aqui
<[kernel]> o blackbox tambem
<[kernel]> tem o Windows maker tambem
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Daekdroom> windowmaker
<[kernel]> isso
<[kernel]> tem o VirtualWindowMaker tambem
<linux> windows maker? kkkkkk
<[kernel]> window maker
<[kernel]> traduzindo fazer janelas
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<linux> vich
<vitorlobo> linux,  nem todo windows é microsoft windows
<linux> eu sei cara
<linux> só zoeira
<linux> vitorlobo: entao, alguma nov?
<vitorlobo> linux, nem e vc?
<linux> vitorlobo: nada
<[kernel]> nemm
<[kernel]> fiquei no kde mesmo
<[kernel]> ;;
<[kernel]> :/
<galvao> bom dia
<galvao> bom dia
<galvao> ta com problema no touchpad do meu acer aspire one 722 ubuntu 12.04
<galvao> tive que colocar um mouse pra entrar aqui
<jxajro> Saudações a todos! Alguém sabe como eu entro em algum canal sobre o ubuntu, debian ou outro em inglês pelo pidgin? Eu usava aquele XChat IRC e um amigo meu configurou o freenode aqui pra mim!
<Rafaeel_> galvao, qual problema cara
<Rafaeel_> ?
<[kernel]> eae
<jxajro> oi
<jxajro> queria saber como eu entro em algum forum em ingles
<jxajro> sobre ubuntu 11.10
<[kernel]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1774014
<jxajro> Meu bluetooth no ubuntu 11.10 não funciona de jeito nenhum..queria ver com a fonte se eles tem alguma solução  pra isso.
<jxajro> hmm devo jogar esse número 1774014 como servidor?
<[kernel]> acesse a url
<jxajro> ah tá...ok..obrigado
<jxajro> Alguém aqui sabe como acessar  o bluetooth no ubuntu 11.10? (ufa! que barra pesada, viu?)
<RodrigO23> Bom dia pessoal
<Psykhe> aeh..ubuntu 64bit é realidade? não existe mais problema com java, flash, etc?
<Psykhe> rodr1go, ..;)
<Psykhe> le minha pergunta, rs.
<RodrigO23> eu nao tive problemas nenhum ate agora,
<Psykhe> shit, nao to conseguindo compilar o source do android no ubuntu 32bits.
<pauloolhos> bom dia a todos
<RodrigO23> 64bits eh o melhor
<Psykhe> parece que no ubuntu 64bits é mais tranquilo.
<RodrigO23> fala aew pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> como esta meu caro
<RodrigO23> bem graças a Deus
<Psykhe> RodrigO23, ...tp flash, java, tudo certim?
<RodrigO23> tudoo,
<RodrigO23> toh rodando ate virtualbox
<RodrigO23> que precisa do JRE
<Psykhe> meida, vou migrar hj, now...
<RodrigO23> eh pra ontem
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<Psykhe> ja to fazendo backup...
<RodrigO23> fora que o pc fica muito mais rapido
<Psykhe> shit, vacilei quando coloquei o i386.
<pauloolhos> BACANA
<pauloolhos> voce disse o que mais gosto
<pauloolhos> backup
<pauloolhos> Estou em um projeto de backup .
<Psykhe> eita!
<RodrigO23> eu fui falar conversar com meu ex-patrao, e falei que no site esta dizendo que o ubuntu-32bits é o recomendado
<RodrigO23> e ele de pronto me disse: "Tá, mas onde esta no site dizendo que o ubuntu 64bits não é recomendado"
<Psykhe> ptz. se um é recomendado é ele deve ser usado,
<RodrigO23> pse, mas ele me falou
<Psykhe> ao meu entender é isso.
<RodrigO23> que nao sao todas as pessoas
<Psykhe> senao vai recomendar todas as versoes? rs.
<RodrigO23> e empresas que usam processadores
<RodrigO23> de 64bits
<RodrigO23> tipo
<RodrigO23> eu nunca vi uma loja usar PEntium dual-core em terminais
<RodrigO23> sempre celerons
<RodrigO23> que nao tem suporte a intruçoes de 64bits
<RodrigO23> resumindo, é recomendado, pq sao para usuarios convencionais
<RodrigO23> que so vao usar com hardware de consumidor
<Psykhe> nao sei, se for o erro é da equipe do ubuntu.
<Psykhe> pois recomendar uma versao deve ser realmente a mais indicada.
<RodrigO23> eu nao abro mais mao dos 64bits
<Psykhe> e nao a mais usada para um nicho.
<RodrigO23> hehehe
<RodrigO23> ahh e outra
<RodrigO23> 32bits so reconhecem 2.8 Gigas de Ram
<RodrigO23> mesmo tendo 3
<RodrigO23> consumidores comuns rodam Ubuntu em 1gb, 3 no máximo
<RodrigO23> já 64bits, só vao ter retorno de desempenho acima dos 4gb
<RodrigO23> ate passando da casa do 100 Gib de ram
<RodrigO23> mas assim Psykhe ,
<RodrigO23> pode instalar
<RodrigO23> que nao vai ter problemas com driver nao
<Psykhe> hm...é vou migrar aqui, ....
<Psykhe> fazendo backup já.
<RodrigO23> sauhsaUHSAUHS
<RodrigO23> pode cre
<pauloolhos> Existem uma instalação de um pocote que voce consegue reconhecer mais de 2.8 de ram
<Psykhe> aqui no top, mostra de boa, os 4gb.
<pauloolhos> Aqui estou reconhecendo 3.7 de ram ubuntu 10.10
<Psykhe> 11.10
<Psykhe> Mem:   3919412k total,  3807576k used,   111836k free,   592352k buffers
<RodrigO23> legal, nao sabia
<RodrigO23> mas, assim, para a 32bits eu nao volto mais
<RodrigO23> nao consigo, parece que nao é tao rapida, sei la
<vitorlobo> eu q programo
<vitorlobo> q sou garoto de programa
<vitorlobo> tanto faz 32, 64 bits
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<__kcio__> 64 bits já é realidade inclusive vai virar o recomendado no site do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> realidade de c* é r*la mano... pois, nem todo mundo tem condições de ficar trocando de pc igual se faz la fora
<vitorlobo> inclusive, uma das grandes vantagens em se usar linux
<vitorlobo> é poder rodar ele em qualquer carroça
<vitorlobo> e fazer as maquinas trabalharem certo
<vitorlobo> tipo....montar uma rede coisa e tal de velharia q rodam linux
<vitorlobo> entao 64 bits é bom..de fato..roda mais ligeiro coisa e tal.... mas.... pra algumas funções no pc... da no mesmo q usar 32
<__kcio__> não estamos falando sobre máquina e sim compatibilidade de software com 64 bits e se é pra ficar com este vocabulário,prefiro não discutir
<vitorlobo> __kcio__,  entao cale-se
<vitorlobo> :)
<Psykhe> __kcio__, bom bom.
<linux-> rodrigo23? eae?
<linux-> po tem uns 3 ou 4 "vitors" aqui.
<linux-> vitorlobo: tou usando a droga do windows. muito lento.
<linux-> in felizmente o note é ele.
<linux-> no netvook.
<linux-> netbook
<linux-> aaa
<vitorlobo> linux-, ta usando pq quer
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> entao n reclame
<linux-> vitorlobo: na verdade nao
<linux-> tipo
<linux-> nao tou em casa e o pc aqui nao é meu praticamente entao ...
<linux-> vitorlobo: e como vai teu debian? auaua
<vitorlobo> linux-,  perfeito
<linux-> eu tava lendo que o slackware é mais pra spertes ou hackers.
<linux-> será que consigo mecher nele?
<linux-> tipo
<linux-> o orca é gnome né?
<linux-> vitorlobo: humm
<vitorlobo> linux-,  orca é gnome sim
<vitorlobo> linux-,  mas vc pode instalar pacotes do gnome em outro ambiente...sem usar o gnome e sim só as dependencias do gnome
<vitorlobo> linux-,  n vejo muito sentido em usar o slackware se vc n tem conhecimento suficiente para manipular ele..vai só perder tempo e dificultar as coisas
<linux-> ah cara
<linux-> gosto de aprender.
<linux-> sabe como é.
<linux-> emfim
<linux-> por enquanto vou ficar no ubuntu até eu ter mais conhecimentos nestes aí.
<RodrigO23> eae linux-
<linux-> oi.
<linux-> rodrigo23: tu tava sumido auauau
<RodrigO23> toh duente
<RodrigO23> resfriado
<RodrigO23> sem animo ate pra usar o Pc
<RodrigO23> hsuahsuahsa
<RodrigO23> mas ja toh melhor
<linux-> rodrigo23: nossa.. atépara usar o pc? ficou mau né?auauaua
<linux-> rodrigo23: cara já estudou o tutorial do luciano ramalho?
<linux-> rodrigo23: sobre python
<linux-> rodrigo23: ótimo tutorial
<linux-> rodrigo23 eae. estudou o tutorial ja?
<linux-> bah
<linux-> fbah.
<RodrigO23> do LPI
<RodrigO23> linux-,
<MarconM> xGrind,  eae
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, falando nisso comprei um livro da lpi 1
<vitorlobo> nutshell lpi 1
<RodrigO23> voltei galera
<RodrigO23> rsrs
<RodrigO23> Aqui perto da minha casa tem um Sebo muito bom vitor-br
<RodrigO23> ops
<RodrigO23> Vitorlobo
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> estou executando um arquivo .sh
<pauloolhos> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.1/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<pauloolhos> Abortado
<pauloolhos> esta me retornando esse erro acima
<pauloolhos> alguem conhece
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, let's go! :)
<fmi> boa tarde
<pauloolhos> boa
<fmi> ei qm ja usou o Cliente OpenERP
<fmi> o programa
<fmi> ?
<Psykhe> instalei a versao 64bits, show de bola, agora está bem mais lento e consumindo mais memoria, deve ser o motivo da lerdeza.
<Psykhe> pra que 64bits?
<Psykhe> bustrenga.
<Psykhe> rs
<fmi> alguem sage usa esse programa Cliente OpenERP?
<[kernel]> Psykhe, é a velocidade de processamento de dados
<[kernel]> tem haver com o processador
<[kernel]> 32bits e 64bits
<[kernel]> vai ver que seu processador nao aguenta trabalhar em 64bitd
<[kernel]> por isso ele ta comendo muita memoria
<[kernel]> :/
<Psykhe> hm, sera?
<Daekdroom> Não é o processador que não aguenta.
<Daekdroom> O sistema em 64-bits consome mais RAM que o em 32.
<Daekdroom> É normal.
<Psykhe> shit.
<Psykhe> pqp, e to com 4gb...mas nao da dando nao.
<Psykhe> e nao vou poder comprar um pente de 4gb em breve,
<Daekdroom> Eu estou usando com 4GB e tá tranquilo aquil
<Daekdroom> *aqui
<Psykhe> entao, rool back.
<Psykhe> Daekdroom, poh aqui ta foida.
<Psykhe> ta acompanhando as tarefas nao,
<Psykhe> muita coisa rodando e no 32b aguentava.
<[kernel]> :/
<Psykhe> Mem:       3850428    3742024     108404          0      15972     683036
<Psykhe> -/+ buffers/cache:    3043016     807412
<Psykhe> Swap:      1951740     190304    1761436
<Psykhe> ele ta usando um pouco do swap,
<RodrigO23> away
<Psykhe> ai é foida.
<RodrigO23> ow Psyke
<RodrigO23> tem algo de errado ai
<Psykhe> o bagulho ta tenso.
<RodrigO23> o meu nao consome nem 1gb de ram
<[kernel]> só tem
<Psykhe> sera se é o one,?
<[kernel]> =x
<RodrigO23> vc atualizou tudo certinho?
<Psykhe> claro, ja instalei a compatibilidade com 32.
<Psykhe> libs
<Psykhe> etc.
<Psykhe> argh.
<Psykhe> nem sei se vale tentar.
<Psykhe> vou continuar aqui,
<Psykhe> vamos ve...
<RodrigO23> ow Psykhe , meu pc tah consumindo 580Mib de ram
<Psykhe> aqui uns 2.5
<RodrigO23> ja tentou atualizar?
<Daekdroom> O meu utiliza quase 700MiB depois de logar.
<Daekdroom> E quase 3GiB quando eu abro os programas que uso normalmente.
<Psykhe> poh o opera ta consumindo 22% da memoria.
<Psykhe> e o sync do one mais uns 17%
<Psykhe> como vejo em mbytes o consumo da memoria do processo pelo ps?
<RodrigO23> pelo monitor do sistema
<Psykhe> cara muito processo, muito modulo/lib carregado.
<Psykhe> foida.
<RodrigO23> Qual linux vc tah usando?
<RodrigO23> 11.10 64bits?
<Psykhe> yes1
<[kernel]> digita top no terminal
<Psykhe> entao..e ai?
<Psykhe> 68% de consumo de 3.7gb.
<Psykhe> fala kernel?
<[kernel]> acho que o comando top ve o uso de memoria
<[kernel]> se eu  nao me engano
<[kernel]> e aparece os processos
<Psykhe> pool_schedule_timeout?
<Psykhe> que %%% é isso?
<Psykhe> ta cheio no monitor disso consumindo mem.
<Psykhe> hehhehe..vi o estado e nao o nome do processop
<Psykhe> kkkk
<Psykhe> argh! sorry!
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> la em cima tem %CPU %MEM
<[kernel]> PID USER COMMAND TIME
<Psykhe> os pesados sao o opera com mais de 800mb.
<Psykhe> o firefox com uns360mb
<Psykhe> sorry java com uns 360mb.
<Psykhe> firefox 170mb
<Psykhe> xchat 52.
<Psykhe> e de resto muito processo comendo um pouco.
<Psykhe> 1.9gb de consumo.
<Psykhe> hm...
<Psykhe> vou tentar usar, pra ve se vai aguentar minhas atividades normais, como antigamente.
<Psykhe> veremos! :)
<RodrigO23> Psykhe,
<RodrigO23> da uma olhada
<RodrigO23> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<RodrigO23> http://blog.aeciopires.com/consumo-abusivo-de-memoria-pelo-ubuntu/
<RodrigO23> que eu estava vendo aqui, tem a ver com a swap
<RodrigO23> se ela for pequena, ira consumir muita ram
<RodrigO23> http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=73734.0
<Psykhe> mas acho que nao,
<Psykhe> pq ele tb ta consumindo pouca swap.
<Psykhe> o detalhe é o consumo excessivo de ram mesmo.
<Psykhe> e nao swap.
<Psykhe> parece que melhorou, apenas uns 1.4 de consumo.
<RodrigO23> ahh se nao prejudicar o desempenho
<Psykhe> é to terminando de montar o ambiente dev do android aqui.
<Psykhe> pra depois subir umas machine dele, e ve, se vai ficar muito lento.
<linux-> rodrigo23 eae
<linux-> eu caí.
<RodrigO23> shauhsausha
<linux-> e fiquei por aí risada
<RodrigO23> Fala ai linux-
<linux-> rodrigo23 o tutorial era do luciano ramalho.
<linux-> rodrigo23: python
<linux-> rodrigo23: http://python.org.br
<linux-> rodrigo23: shuashuashua
<Psykhe> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<Psykhe>  lib32readline5-dev : Depende: lib32readline5 (= 5.2-3build1) mas 5.2-9ubuntu1 está para ser instalado
<Psykhe> E: Impossível corrigir problemas, você manteve (hold) pacotes quebrados.
<Psykhe> oq fazer? :)
<RodrigO23> oque vc quer instalar?
<linux-> se for ubuntu
<linux-> aco que é apt-get -f install
<linux-> algo assim
<linux-> meu skype ficou com estes problemas tb
<linux-> acabou que eu nao consegui usar o skype porque ele é inacessivel droga
<RodrigO23> Psykhe, vc quer instalar oq?
<linux-> rodrigo23: eu tou errado?
<RodrigO23> entao , mas qual programa vc tah tentando instalar
<Psykhe> é to tentando o -f mesmo.
<Psykhe> varias libs
<linux-> rodrigo23: sabe quando tu tem um trabalho para conseguir alg e ele nao presta? entao.
<RodrigO23> uashuasha
<RodrigO23> eu sei como é
<RodrigO23> Conseguiu Psykhe
<Psykhe> yes!
<linux-> rodrigo23: baixei o skype ocupei o diego para me ajudar e o orca nao conseguiu ler a tela dele.
<RodrigO23> PQ sera?
<RodrigO23> eu nao manjo de ORCA mas, acho que ele deveria ler a interface
<linux-> cara
<linux-> o problema que tudo tem limitação
<linux-> ele ler melhor que muitos leitores de tela
<linux-> mas o skype é proprietário
<linux-> e eles nao vao ligar pra isso acho.
<RodrigO23> os que nao sao bons, leem o Skype?
<linux-> a po
<linux-> cara
<RodrigO23> ahh lembrando que o Skype é da Microsoft
<linux-> só consigo usar o skype no windows
<linux-> ia falar isso msm uaua
<Guest72696> como eu mudo meu nick sem ter que reiniciar
<linux-> tipo
<linux-> po! /nick espaço e nick acho
<Rafaeel> algum programador em python pode me solucionar uma duvida
<linux-> eu entendo um pouquinho
<RodrigO23> eu tmb
<linux-> mas sugiro tu falar com o nosklo
<RodrigO23> manda ai
<Rafaeel> entao
<Rafaeel> to aprendendo python
<Rafaeel> na verdade eu to indo de banco de dados pra interface visto que ainda nao me acostumei com a sintaxe...
<Rafaeel> gostaria de saber uma biblioteca melhor pra desenvolvimento de interface
<Rafaeel> uma robusta mas que tenha bastante coisa que possa aprender
<Rafaeel> e tipo eu to no linux mas quero fazer uma aplicaçao que tbm funcione no windows..
<Rafaeel> detalhe estava fazendo o sistema em java, mas a interface me deixou um pouco desanimado
<RodrigO23> ahh tem uma que eu usava
<RodrigO23> faz tempo
<Rafaeel> se tiver uma com IDE que ajude no desenho
<Rafaeel> melhor ainda
<linux-> cara
<linux-> usa pygame
<linux-> uma ótima pra isso
<Rafaeel> pygame?
<linux-> tem outras para imágem em 3d e taus acho
<RodrigO23> Rafaeel,
<RodrigO23> essa é uma das melhores
<RodrigO23> http://wingware.com/
<linux-> pygame isso
<RodrigO23> eu usava quando programava no Web2py
<RodrigO23> e no Django
<Rafaeel> vmaos com calma
<Rafaeel> bbt = pygame a melhor neh
<Rafaeel> IDE qual melhor
<RodrigO23> Wingware
<RodrigO23> a melhor IDE para python
<RodrigO23> eu pelo menos achei
<linux-> pygame
<linux-> pergunta entao a uns programadores da #pthon-br risada
<linux-> #python-br
<Rafaeel> como conecto sem deslogar?
<Rafaeel> nunca usei o xchat primeria veez..
<linux-> pera só um minuto
<RodrigO23> tah conseguindo ai Psykhe
<RodrigO23> ?
<Psykhe> to sim...
<Psykhe> mas tem uma lib que ta dando zica.
<linux-> so digita /join #python-br que muda e minimiza esta aqui acho
<Psykhe> vou buscar no site,....
<Rafaeel> join #python-br
<Rafaeel> consegui aqui linux
<linux-> entao.
<linux-> a pygame é uma das melhores acho
<linux-> agora para aplicativos web realmente nao sei.
<linux-> mas pra ambiente gráfico acho que é boa.
<Rafaeel> nao eh web, desktop msm
<Rafaeel> aplicaçao bem iniciante msm
<linux-> ah entao usa ela.
<linux-> pois é
<linux-> pygame trabalha com eventos em fim
<linux-> fácio de trabalhar
<linux-> eu achei fácio.
<linux-> ambiente grafico bem legal msm
<linux-> alguém conhece o showmypc?
<RodrigO23> Conheço
<vitorlobo> vou arriscar instalar o flux personalizado e experimentar
<vitorlobo> flux com tint2 algo assim
<linux-> ridrigo23: tem isso pra linux? uaua
<linux-> rodrigo23: *
<linux-> rodrigo23: sabe se tem?
<linux-> rodrigo23: legal aquele programinha uaua
<RodrigO23> shaushaush
<RodrigO23> tem sim linux-
<RodrigO23> eu gostei do Teamviewer
<RodrigO23> e do poderoso radmin
<linux-> aquilo é massa
<linux-> bom mesmo pra fazer um "suporte téquinico a distância"
<RodrigO23> o problema e que é pago
<linux-> é pago?
<linux-> nao sabia ...
<linux-> entao peguei um crackeado msm auaua
<RodrigO23> http://showmypc.com/
<linux-> aa
<RodrigO23> nao,
<RodrigO23> tsrsr
<RodrigO23> assim para usar eventualmente
<linux-> mas tipo
<RodrigO23> mas o Radmin é pago
<linux-> uma vez meu pai queria ver umas fotos do meu pc e ele viu assim. enviar por e-mail ia demorar mto.
<RodrigO23> entao, o showmypc é gratis
<RodrigO23> pois tem funcionalidade que serve para nos
<RodrigO23> Mortais
<linux-> acho ser sim.
<RodrigO23> agora, para ter mais funcionalidades, tem que comprar
<RodrigO23> tipo uma conferencia com mais de um pc
<RodrigO23> alias
<RodrigO23> err
<RodrigO23> 2 pcs
<linux-> bah
<linux-> aauauaua
<linux-> mas porque "mortais"
<linux-> sahasuahsuahsa
<RodrigO23> ahh tipo, quem vai desembolsar para ter algumas funcionalidades a mais no programa
<RodrigO23> rsrsrsrsrs
<linux-> auauaua
<linux-> melhor dá uma crackeadinha uaua
<linux-> po cara
<KManinho> Ae galerinha
<linux-> fala
<KManinho> Hehehehe
<linux-> fala
<linux-> auauauaua
<KManinho> Testando cliente de irc vai um churrasquinho ae hehehehe
<linux-> ahaha
<linux-> sei como é primeira vez uaua
<RodrigO23> saushuasha
<RodrigO23> pode cre
<RodrigO23> uahsausha
<RodrigO23> eu uso vai fazer um mes
<RodrigO23> + ou -
<RodrigO23> rsrsrs
<linux-> eu acho que eu tb. mas em chat sao uns 9 meses
<Rafaeel> porra
<Rafaeel> meu pc ta com 70 graus celsius
<Rafaeel> pqp
<linux-> vich
<linux-> como tu conseguiu isso?
<Rafaeel> vey, nao sei porque mas meu notebook esquenta pacaraio mano
<Rafaeel> to escutando musica, eclipse, xchat, firefox e pdf abertos
<Rafaeel> e ta dessa temperatur
<KManinho> Vorto logo
<Rafaeel> linux-, sabe oq pode ser?
<Rafaeel> porra 75
<Rafaeel> meu pc vai explodir cara
<Rafaeel> linux- me ajuda mano
<RodrigO23> Cara, isso é poeira no cooler do processador
<RodrigO23> mas pode ficar tranquilo
<RodrigO23> se ele esquentar muito o pc desliga sozinho
<Rafaeel> mas cara
<Rafaeel> nao pode ser
<Rafaeel> pq no windows ele funfa normal
<linux-> nada haver nao mistura lógica com ´tequinica
<RodrigO23> quantos C ele fica no windows?
<Rafaeel> 40
<Rafaeel> 45
<Rafaeel> chega mais quando uso muito a placa de video
<Rafaeel> mas eh normal
<RodrigO23> eh eu andei lendo por ai
<RodrigO23> que no linux principalmente nos 11
<RodrigO23> o proc esquenta mesmo
<linux-> vich
<linux-> eu uso o 10.10 uaua
<RodrigO23> mas ja peguei computadores que o processador chega a 100 graus
<Rafaeel> caralho
<RodrigO23> é normal
<linux-> vich mano
<Rafaeel> normal?
<RodrigO23> fica tranquilo
<RodrigO23> Normal
<Rafaeel> essa porra com o tempo queima meu pc
<linux-> vich
<linux-> te controla mano
<RodrigO23> trabalho ha 3 anos com conserto de computadores
<RodrigO23> que processador é o seu
<RodrigO23> ?
<pauloolhos> Rafaeel
<Rafaeel> oi
<Rafaeel> Intel® Core™ i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz × 4
<KManinho> :P
<Rafaeel> 4gb ram ddr3
<Rafaeel> AMD Radeon HD 6400M Series
<pauloolhos> Você esta com algum problema fisico.
<pauloolhos> Joia
<pauloolhos> Voce esta usando fonte real
<RodrigO23> abra o monitor de sistema
<RodrigO23> e veja
<Rafaeel> commo faz?
<RodrigO23> qual dos cores dele
<RodrigO23> esta chegando a 100%
<Rafaeel> como faço isso
<Rafaeel> caiu pra 58
<Rafaeel> graus
<RodrigO23> Cara fica tranquilo
<Rafaeel> fechei quase tudo
<RodrigO23> nao vai queimar o seu processador nao
<RodrigO23> é um notebook ainda neh
<Rafaeel> mas como olha o monitor de sistema
<linux-> cara
<linux-> note esquenta mesmo
<RodrigO23> vai no painel inicia
<RodrigO23> inicial*
<RodrigO23> e digita
<RodrigO23> monitor de sistema
<linux-> po caso tu nao tenha notado ele não tem muita ventilação, a placa mãe é precionada contra o teclado e taus
<RodrigO23> ao meu ver
<RodrigO23> pelo processador que ele possui
<linux-> e bem.
<RodrigO23> esta dentro dos parametros
<linux-> note até onde eu sei nao épra ficar usando por muito tempo
<linux-> isso é pra tarefa de pc normal
<RodrigO23> e ainda mais
<RodrigO23> o Linux
<RodrigO23> é diferente do Windows
<linux-> como assim?
<RodrigO23> se os processos do Linux exigem mais do processador
<RodrigO23> Claro que ele vai esquentar  mais
<Rafaeel> abri o monitor
<Rafaeel> 2 nucleos acima de 10% e outros abaixo
<Rafaeel> em media
<linux-> entao cara
<RodrigO23> pra um processador desse porte, para note
<RodrigO23> 75ºC esta normal
<RodrigO23> usando Ubuntu ainda...
<RodrigO23> Rafaeel, pode ficar tranquilo bro...
<Rafaeel> pode crer
<Rafaeel> eh porque tbm incomoda o braço fica encima de um lugar quente neh
<RodrigO23> suahsuahsaushau
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> o pessoal vive perguntando oque pode fazer para o note ficar mais frio
<linux-> a cara
<RodrigO23> tem aqueles coolers de note
<linux-> usa com menos frequencia uauaua
<Rafaeel> ahusdhuasdasd
<Rafaeel> vey
<Rafaeel> meu tem umas 8 horas que reiniciei
<Rafaeel> e umas 150 que nao desligo
<Rafaeel> kkk
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> e ainda quer que ele fique a quanto?
<RodrigO23> 37ºC?
<Rafaeel> hdaushuasdas
<RodrigO23> impossivel
<RodrigO23> ushauhsauhsauhsuahsuahsa
<linux-> aposto que ele queima se nao der um descanço a ele.
<Rafaeel> claro neh....
<RodrigO23> o processador nao
<RodrigO23> mas a chipset de video sim
<KManinho> Vai descolar o chips de vídeo hehehehe
<Rafaeel> ahusdhuads
<Rafaeel> foda
<RodrigO23> vixi
<Rafaeel> e eh novo o maldito
<RodrigO23> Cara, compra um server
<Rafaeel> quanto custa em media uma mesa com cooler
<RodrigO23> aguenta mais
<RodrigO23> acho que uns 80 conto
<RodrigO23> pera ai vo ve
<KManinho> Hp acer cce positivo hehehehe del Sony vaio
<linux-> bah
<RodrigO23> Rafaeel,  essa é uma das melhores lojas hoje aqui no brasil
<RodrigO23> http://www.kabum.com.br/cgi-local/kabum3/site/listagem.cgi?dep=01&sec=07
<RodrigO23> da uma olhada la
<AlifyZ_> Olá
<linux-> olá
<KManinho> Ola
<AlifyZ_> Sou novato aqui
<linux-> oi cara
<KManinho> Hehehehe
<AlifyZ_> Hehe
<pauloolhos> oi
<RodrigO23> Fala aew AlifyZ_
<KManinho> Bem vindo mano
<AlifyZ_> Obrigado a todos pela recepção!
<AlifyZ_> Quero participar dessa comunicade open-source
<KManinho> :P
<AlifyZ_> esse e o motivo de estar aqui
<AlifyZ_> :)
<KManinho> Já está participando
<AlifyZ_> :)
<AlifyZ_> Começei meus estudos em C/C++ recentemente
<KManinho> Junte se a equipe de tradução do ubuntu
<AlifyZ_> Legal
<AlifyZ_> Estava em busca disoso
<AlifyZ_> mais estava querendo focar em produzir artigos/tutoriais
<KManinho> :P
<AlifyZ_> Isso também é possível?
<KManinho> Acredito q sim basta falar com as pessoas corretas
<KManinho> Tenta um /query ursinha
<AlifyZ_> Você é contribuidor da tradução....
<AlifyZ_> ?
<KManinho> Não mais masminha contribuição e de uma forma diferente
<AlifyZ_> ah
<AlifyZ_> Gosto muito de programação"!, é o meu xodó. Principalmente programação de games...
<linux-> gosto de python.
<KManinho> Hehehehe
<AlifyZ_> galera
<AlifyZ_> vou dar uma saída
<AlifyZ_> Depois eu volto....
<AlifyZ_> Boa tarde a todos!
<KManinho> Flow
<linux-> vai la
<linux-> po
<linux-> tou com soudade do utf-8 uauaua
<KManinho> Que ouve?
<linux-> saldade
<linux-> utf-8 massa auauaau
<KManinho> Hauahhu
<KManinho> Deixou de usar o uti-8
<linux-> eu acho que odiava esta codificação
<linux-> nao
<linux-> agora tou no windows temporariamente
<KManinho> Hehehehe tem hora q também não gosto
<KManinho> Flow logo apareço
<linux-> bah
<linux-> bah
<linux-> que eu fiz para merecer isso
<linux-> huahuahuahua
<linux-> sem linux ...
<linux-> viciei isso risada
<linux-> affff]
<linux-> que dia chato huahuahua
<linux-> aaaaaaa
<linux-> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<linux-> #tiros
<Cronos> auauaua
<Percy-Jackson> fauauauaua
<Percy-Jackson> bom livro :P
<Percy-Jackson> comoo registra um nick aqui, no chat?
<vitorlobo> Percy-Jackson,  putz me esqueci
<vitorlobo> =\
<Percy-Jackson> risada
<Percy-Jackson> nickserv register?
<vitorlobo> deve ser
<Percy-Jackson> ,msg nickserv register
<vitorlobo> cabei de ver
<Percy-Jackson> .
<Percy-Jackson> .
<Percy-Jackson> kd esta barra
<Percy-Jackson> erre es korakas
<Percy-Jackson> auauaua
<Percy-Jackson> bah
<Percy-Jackson> nunca ouviram falar nos livros do rick riordan?
<Percy-Jackson> rodrigo23, vitorlobo: ...
<RodrigO23> opa Percy-Jackson
<vitorlobo> to procurando são frases de marcus james bach
<vitorlobo> auhahuauha
<vitorlobo> cada frase massa
<Percy-Jackson> queria o marca de atena.
<Percy-Jackson> parece livro infantil mas é livro massa
<Percy-Jackson> muito legal
<Percy-Jackson> rodrigo23: já ouviu falar?
<Percy-Jackson> humm
<Percy-Jackson> po!
<nico-> no livro é firme a espada deste aqui
<nico-> auauaua
<nico-> vi que..
<nico-> deve ser legal o livro imperador.
<nico-> me falaram
<nico-> livrinho legalzinho
<nico-> espada de um metro de ferro demonioco afiado negro como um pesadelo auauaua
<nico-> auaua
<vitorlobo> Não confundir a educação com a "escola". A escola é temporária. Mas a educação não. Se quiser prosperar na vida, encontrem algo que os fascine e mergulhem de cabeça no assunto. Não esperem até que alguém lhes ensine; se entusiasmo atrairá os professores a vocês. Não se preocupem com diplomas ou títulos; sejam simplesmente tão bons que ninguém os possa ignorar. - Marcus James Bach - Retirado do livro " A Faculda
<vitorlobo> de da Vida".
<vitorlobo> bom ne
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> *seu
<nico-> como vitorlobo?
<vitorlobo> Não confundir a educação com a "escola". A escola é temporária. Mas a educação não. Se quiser prosperar na vida, encontrem algo que os fascine e mergulhem de cabeça no assunto. Não esperem até que alguém lhes ensine; seu entusiasmo atrairá os professores a vocês. Não se preocupem com diplomas ou títulos; sejam simplesmente tão bons que ninguém os possa ignorar. - Marcus James Bach - Retirado do livro " A Faculd
<vitorlobo> ade da Vida".
<vitorlobo> nico-,  corrigido
<nico-> risada
<nico-> livro filozófico
<nico-> shuashauha
<nico-> vitorlobo: :D
<vitorlobo> nico-,  o autor do livro nem ensino médio tem
<vitorlobo> nico-, e é gerente de testes de software da apple
<nico-> vich
<vitorlobo> faz palestras no mundo todo
<Linux> pois é.
<vitorlobo> ele ensina até quem saiu da faculdade
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahua
<Linux> po cara
<Linux> já ouvi falar uns assim.
<xdecow> alguem me da um help? :d
<Linux> o livrinho ingraçado que oque eu tava lendo eu li ...
<xdecow> meu ctrl alt f# n funciona =s
<Linux> como
<xdecow> fica tela preta
<Linux> li em tempos rapidos
<vitorlobo> Não busco a destruição das escolas. Mas meu objetivo é derrubar outra coisa: a crença de que a escola é o único caminho para uma ótima educação e que os melhores alunos são aqueles que aceitam passivamente a educação oferecida pelas escolas. - Marcus James Bach
<Linux> cm cara
<Linux> ela preta
<Linux> q comando tu ta executando?
<vitorlobo> vou meter o flux com tint2 nessa poha
<vitorlobo> configurar na unha grande
<vitorlobo> cansei de gnome, lx's, fx's, kde, caralhos
<vitorlobo> :P
<xdecow> ctrl + alt + f1
<vitorlobo> comendo uma memoria fantasma
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Linux> gnome ainda prefiro ele.
<Linux> nao vejo nada de mau nele ua
<xdecow> desde q funcione =D
<xdecow> to arrastando uma versao aqui ha 5 anos
<xdecow> soh nos upgrade
<xdecow> to esperando sair o novo pra formatar
<xdecow> ta uma merda isso aqui
<xdecow> tem 4 particoes
<vitorlobo> Linux,  quer q eu te mostre o mal?
<vitorlobo> Linux,  de repente vc seja mais feliz sem saber
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<xdecow> .-.
<xdecow> sera q foi o drive da nvidia q ferrou?
<xdecow> =s
<Linux> humm
<Linux> merda
<Linux> ei.
<Linux> vitorlobo: tu me subistimas?
<Linux> aaa
<Linux> :D:P
<vitorlobo> Linux,  cola o feedback ai... digita no terminal: Free -m
<vitorlobo> Linux,  e cola oq voltar
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<Linux> pra q?
<Linux> que merda
<Linux> me esqueci que tou no winodws.
<Linux> ia dá control alt risada
<Linux> control alt t
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> direto eu faço isso
<RodrigO23> rrrrrrr
<Linux> po deu raiva
<RodrigO23> e quando eu toh no ubuntu eu aperto iniciar + R
<RodrigO23> rsrsrs
<Linux> agora queria dá "shutdown" qualquer coisa e este prontp do winodws é bugado
<Linux> prompt
<Linux> wndows
<Linux> só pra mecher em algum comando é complicado de mais
<Linux> no linux só digitar o comando digitar a senha de root se pedir e pronto.
<Linux> drogaaaaa
<Linux> quero meu linux
<Linux> meu terminal1
<RodrigO23> no windows vc digita
<Linux> t, e, r,m, i, n, a,l.
<RodrigO23> shutdown
<Linux> eu sei.
<RodrigO23> acho que /n
<Linux> shutdown -s -t 00
<Linux> isso eu fiz pra derrubarr uns ingraçadinhos do chat
<Linux> risada
<Linux> bah
<Linux> rodrigo23: me diz q tu tá aí...
<Linux> ubuntero: legal nick risada
<Linux> bah
<Ubuntero> ?
<Linux> ubuntero: deves ser fã de ubuntu auaua
<Ubuntero> Linux, dá uma ouvida do castalio podcast comigo que vai entender o porque do nick
<Linux> vich
<Linux> ubuntero: quem é tu?
<xGrind> xD
<Ubuntero> Linux, Ivan, entra no site do castalio que vai me achar rapidinho
<Linux> ubuntero: mas tipo nao sei q site é esse uaua
<Ubuntero> Linux, http://www.castalio.info/
<Linux> info?
<Linux> info é a breveatura d q?
<Linux> vou dá uma volta.
<Linux> dps volto.
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, diquinha meneira em man... http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=594
<Ubuntero> Monarquista, também tenho essa no site
<Monarquista> não se incomode mais com o vb não, não ligo mais pra ele...
<Monarquista> :P
<Ubuntero> Monarquista, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2011/05/re-habilitar-os-icones-na-bandeja-do-sistema/
<Monarquista> beleza.
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, lembra do problema que lhe mostrei do boot splash!?
<Ubuntero> Monarquista, sim
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, será que se eu atualiza-se do 10.04 pra o 12.04 isso poderia ser corrigido ou não tem nada a ver...?! É que do 10.04.4 pra baixa não ocorre isso...
<Ubuntero> Monarquista, melhor testar com um live antes
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, mano, live, live pen driver, isso tudo funciona perfeitamente...
<vitorlobo> ahuauhauha
<Ubuntero> Monarquista, não tenho como te garantir se vai funcionar
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, quem disse que tem que garantir mano!?
<Monarquista> só um papo informal!
<Monarquista> nada mais! ;)
<Ubuntero> Monarquista, modo de dizer
<Monarquista> valeu, tranquilidade!
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, *"É que do 10.04.4 pra baixo não ocorre isso..." eu quiz dizer... ^^
<Ubuntero> Monarquista, queria ter um hardware igual para poder simular o problema para procurar a solução, ficaria mais fácil
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, se é que ele existe em outro pc né, vai que é preconceito do ubuntu com o Hardware desde o 11.04 pra cá...?! :P
<Monarquista> rsrsrs
<Ubuntero> Monarquista, hahahahahahaha, eu pensava isso do fedora uma vez
<Ubuntero> bom, vou passar umas horas com a esposa antes de voltar a editar o Opencast, falow
<Monarquista> é isso jovem Padawan
<Monarquista> :D
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, que a força esteja com você nego veio!
<xGrind> esse ubuntu ta cada vez mais parecido com o mac ;x
<xGrind> alguem ae usando o 12.04?
<prenzip> Hey
<xGrind> prenzip, ;D
<prenzip> xGrind :D
<prenzip> fala Englis?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  notei isso desde a versao 11x
<RodrigO23> alguem consegue conectar o Fecebook ao pidgin?
<xGrind> RodrigO23, sim. qual a duvida?
<RodrigO23> entao xGrind
<RodrigO23> eu atribui um nome de usuario no meu facebook
<RodrigO23> ok
<RodrigO23> mas quando eu configuro ele no pidgin nao conecta
<xGrind> tem q por um negocio la, calmae
<RodrigO23> aparece
<RodrigO23> embaixo assim
<xGrind> em recurso coloca home
<RodrigO23> nao autorizado
<xGrind> avançado, servidor de conexão: chat.facebook.com
<RodrigO23> sim
<RodrigO23> coloquei
<xGrind> como assim nao autorizado? onde isso?
<RodrigO23> embaixo na janela do pidgin
<RodrigO23> emcima do status
<[kernel]> opa
<[kernel]> cheguei na area
<[kernel]> derrubou é penalti
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<xGrind> nao tem segredo . em nome de usuario vc tem q por como no facebook, no meu por ex é assim: michael.mega.martins
<xGrind> e nao o email
<RodrigO23> o meu é rodrigoap23
<xGrind> colocou isso?
<RodrigO23> sim coloquei isso
<RodrigO23> rodrigoap23
<xGrind> to conectando aki
<RodrigO23> para isso eu preciso sair do facebook?
<RodrigO23> pq eu toh logado
<xGrind> nao. tb to logado
<xGrind> vc habilitou o permitir autenticação... ?
<[kernel]> putz cara
<[kernel]> toda vida que eu desligo o pc
<[kernel]> a hora desatualiza no meu slack
<[kernel]> :/
<xGrind> kk. o loco ;x
<[kernel]> e a bateria da placa mae ta normal
<RodrigO23> xGrind, ele ate pede minha senha
<RodrigO23> mas quando eu digito aparece isso
<xGrind> se estiver habilitado, desabilita isso de permitir autenticação ...
<Psykhe> [kernel], slack rlz. :)
<[kernel]> :)
<Psykhe> xGrind, o que tem de novo ai que viste no 12.04?
<xGrind> Psykhe, nao uso ubuntu ;x
<Psykhe> <xGrind> esse ubuntu ta cada vez mais parecido com o mac ;x
<Psykhe> <xGrind> alguem ae usando o 12.04?
<Psykhe> hum?
<xGrind> ue, só olhar as shots dele nos portais por ae. ubuntero, ubuntued, ubuntu dicas, omg ubuntu
<[kernel]> barna, eae patrao
<[kernel]> o/
<Psykhe> hm,...
<Psykhe> tem um link? rs.
<barna> [kernel], blz?
<barna> vou re iniciar aki, ja volto
<[kernel]> :D
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-08
<Psykhe> como adicionar uma variavel de ambiente, sem retirar as existentes, somente incluir?
<Psykhe> sorry newbie, rs.
<Psykhe> export PATH=${usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin}
<Psykhe> export PATH=/opt/local/bin:$PATH - achava que isso iria rolar.
<barna> kdenlive ta osso viu!
<__kcio__> tenta cinelerra
<xGrind> cinelerra eh editor de video?
<barna> kra, cinelerra é osso de mais d mexer! ja tentei ele!
<barna> acho q descubri o problema, o raio do kdenlive num instala as libs/codecs sozinho, vou ter q instalar na mão!
<magnunpaula> olá
<magnunpaula> alguém esta vendo o q eu escrevo?
<Psykhe> rs, sim sim.
<magnunpaula> hmmm, legal
<magnunpaula> é a primeira vez que eu entro no IRc
<magnunpaula> ó, entrou outro novato :p
<Psykhe> novato_br, usa ubuntu? rs.
<Psykhe> esse já é veio, é novo so no nome.rs
<magnunpaula> hmmm
<novato_br> hã?
<novato_br> Psykhe: vc não deve me conhecer
<novato_br> mas usei o ubuntu faz tempo
<magnunpaula> que legal, é assim que usa  então
<magnunpaula> shauhsaus
<novato_br> hj tenho que usar o windows, por causa do maldito direct x
<novato_br> ninguem pensa na importancia de api graficas
<magnunpaula> :S
<Psykhe> direct x so serve pra jogo.
<Psykhe> novato_br, sempre lhe acompanhei no geek.
<magnunpaula> jogo é o unico motivo do meu note ser bual boot
<Psykhe> por isso disse que já é veio no irc.
<Psykhe> ;)
<magnunpaula> geek é outro cliente?
<novato_br> não, magnunpaula
<novato_br> eh canal
<magnunpaula> hmmm, entendi
<Psykhe> rs.
<vitorlobo> orra
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> to no fluxbox configurando aqui
<vitorlobo> caraleos q diferença
<magnunpaula> to lendo a pagira "UsandoIRC" na wiki ubuntu
<vitorlobo> usando apenas 280 de ram
<vitorlobo> no gnome nada aberto uso 1gb e la vai kct
<vitorlobo> credo
<magnunpaula> quase todo video e podcast q eu escuto fala dessa joça e eu nunca tinha usado
<magnunpaula> agora vai
<barna> vitorlobo, seu OS deve tar com problemas!
<Psykhe> flux é rlz vitorlobo .... mas tem que ser totalmente personalizado pelo user.
<Psykhe> xfce fica de boa tb, sera?
<[kernel]> sim
<vitorlobo> Psykhe,  isso q to arriscando fazer
<barna> eu to usando xfce aki! é bem legal!
<[kernel]> eu iria trocar o kde pelo xfce
<[kernel]> mais ele nao tem getgads
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> barna, é q eu instalo muita lib pra develop
<vitorlobo> barna,  dai o gnome pega pesado mesmo
<barna> vitorlobo, ai sim!
<barna> [kernel], como não???
<barna> só num te mando um print pq to cel!
<[kernel]> barna, to no slack
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  abre o terminal ai e digita free -m e cola o feedback aqui
<Psykhe> vitorlobo, aqui tb tava tenso. ainda ta um pouco.
<[kernel]> eu nao achei nao
<magnunpaula> todos vocês são desenvolvedores ou trabalham com computação?
<vitorlobo> sou desenvolvedor vagabundo
<vitorlobo> :(
<barna> nops, sou fotografo! ontem começei um trabalho com video!
<[kernel]>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<[kernel]> Mem:          1908       1757        151          0        107        539
<[kernel]> -/+ buffers/cache:       1110        798
<[kernel]> Swap:        19075          0      19075
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  aff
<Psykhe> [kernel], na minha epoca, acho que nem icone no desktop no xfce era dificil.
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  vc ta usando 1757 de ram huaauh só 151 free
<Psykhe> hehehheh...ta num device/router?
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  deixa te mostrar a diferença
<magnunpaula> eu estou cursando geografia, andei lendo uns artigos sobre copyleft, propriedade intelectual e acabei migrando pro GNU/Linux
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, tou com 8 programas ligado
<magnunpaula> quase sempre eu fico assim, boiando na conversa... kk
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  used - 271 , free - 1618
<vitorlobo> aqui
<[kernel]> tem quantos programas abertos?
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  desliga os programas e mete free -m pra testar
<vitorlobo> 3
<[kernel]> ouxe
<[kernel]> por isso
<vitorlobo> exceto o xchat
<[kernel]> :/
<magnunpaula> eu pensava q o IRC era chat por voz
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, ainda tem gente q n conhece o irc?
<vitorlobo> o.O
 * vitorlobo caraca me senti velho
<[kernel]>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<[kernel]> Mem:          1908       1254        654          0        108        522
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  ta gastando pa caraleo ainda hein
<[kernel]> com 4 programa
<vitorlobo> vou fechar e só deixar o xchat
<vitorlobo> ok vou abrir mais 1
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, com certeza, todo mundo que eu conheço pessoalmente
<[kernel]> deve ser o kde
<[kernel]> se eu alterar pro xfce
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  497/1392
<magnunpaula> e virtualmente também
<[kernel]> acho que consome menos
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, voce ta em qual ambiente?
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, faça o favor de n espalhar o irc...vai q virar orkut, facebook
<magnunpaula> eu procurei saber mais para conseguir ajuda
<vitorlobo> preserve a espécie que ainda sobrevive aqui
<vitorlobo> o.o
<magnunpaula> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  flux
<[kernel]> por isso
<[kernel]> ele consome muito menos
<magnunpaula> essa não é bem a filosofia livre pela qual passei usar linux
<[kernel]> acho que eu vou pro xfce
<magnunpaula> mas creio que ninguém vai querer usar isso aqui
<magnunpaula> não tem bom gráfico
<barna> [kernel], http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://img.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens/artigos/comunidade/nkde.png&imgrefurl=http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Experimentos-com-GNOME3-em-instalacoes-contendo-outros-ambientes-graficos%3Fpagina%3D3&usg=__M12Io9TejIHb1VdbRzvCQvsWqEw=&h=900&w=1440&sz=1245&hl=pt-BR&start=2&zoom=1&tbnid=Ujop08sfuEAJtM:&tbnh=94&tbnw=150&ei=duGAT7HTLs-btweD3PGjBg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dxfce%2Bgadgets%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dpt-BR%26client
<barna> %3Dubuntu%26hs%3DjB2%26sa%3DN%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D634%26noj%3D1%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1
<[kernel]> virgiiii
<barna> ooops! mau ai! num vi q erra tão grande o link!
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, pessoas aqui n são movidas por senso de estética
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<vitorlobo> vamos filosofar
<[kernel]> barna, demoro
<vitorlobo> oq importa...é oq tem por dentro *-*
<magnunpaula> semana passada a atualizei o kernel, a central pediu eu autorizei
<magnunpaula> depois disso meu ubuntu deu pau
<[kernel]> possa ser meu kde consumindo muita memoria
<magnunpaula> tive que formatar e perdi todos meus arquivos
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, por isso uso versoes stables....essa mania de sair atualizando tudo pra mim é FAIL geral
 * barna concorda com o vitorlobo 
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  experimenta abrir o brOffice write + draw + gimp + firefox e medir qto gasta
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  isso se n travar ae
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, com certeza, eu vim atras de conteúdo, conhecimento
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, nunca travou aqui
<magnunpaula> mas tipo
<[kernel]> ne o debian nao
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> UAHeiuAhAIUeiAHehaIehuaea
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  é a escória do debian ne..pior
<vitorlobo> ou é slack?
<[kernel]> agora eu to no slack
<magnunpaula> eu estava no Ubuntu 11.10 (estavel né), eu pensei que atualizar era para melhorar
<[kernel]> instalei o backtrack no meu hd de 40
<[kernel]> >D
<[kernel]> vou imigrar no lilo depois
<Daekdroom> Atualizar o kernel não dá pau no Ubuntu.
<barna> magnunpaula, nops! é testing!
<[kernel]> pra nao ficar desligando um pra ligar o outro hd
<vitorlobo> o ubuntu é tipo o crack.... ..prolifera mais...vicia mais, e mata mais rapido
<Daekdroom> Você pode selecionar uma versão mais antiga do kernel na tela do GRUB
<vitorlobo> enquanto o debian é a cocaína
<magnunpaula> dai aproveitei e instalei o 12 beta mesmo, mes que vem já vem o estavel
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<barna> KKKKKKKKK
<[kernel]> barna,
<[kernel]> esse que voce me passou
<[kernel]> é o gnome
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> o backtrack é o crack + o remedio anti-overdose
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> magnunpaula, o 12 ainda ta no Beta2, a versão final dele sai no final do abril! ai vai se o estavel!
<magnunpaula> qual OS é como a cannabis?
<vitorlobo> quer coisa dificil..usa o gentoo
<vitorlobo> ficar compilando pacote por pacote
<vitorlobo> pau da porr
<magnunpaula> sim, to ligado
<magnunpaula> mas eu coloquei ele mesmo assim
<magnunpaula> estavel só é de 2 em 2 anos?
<novato_br> como eu abro remotamente o gedit pra sair na tela grafica?
<Daekdroom> LTS não é estável.
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  depede da distro
<vitorlobo> *depende
<novato_br> eu não lembro do comando
<Daekdroom> LTS significa suporte prolongado.
<magnunpaula> Ubuntu
<vitorlobo> Long Term support ne?
<novato_br> eu não lembro do comando
<Daekdroom> Isso.
<vitorlobo> eu axo
<novato_br> galera?
<Daekdroom> Estável é versão 11.10. 12.04 é qualquer coisa menos estável.
<magnunpaula> sim
<xGrind> versao estavel do 12.04 só daki a uns 2 meses.
<vitorlobo> novato_br,  ue digita gedit no terminal q ele abre
<magnunpaula> meu Ubuntu 11.10 não deveria ter dado pau
<Daekdroom> Você estava usando as atualizações proposed e backports?
<__kcio__> gedit & no terminal
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  de q distro?
<novato_br> vitorlobo: não funfa
<novato_br> eu toh remotamente
<vitorlobo> novato_br, ta instalado? aqui abre
<vitorlobo> novato_br, usa o vi entao ou vim...ou nano
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, ?
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  que distro q a versao 12.04 e 11.10 é stable?
<vitorlobo> novato_br,  ou...leafpad se tiver
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, acho que tu mandou msg errada hehe, eu n falei nada aqui hj ainda :P
<barna> raios, bati a mão no cabo do cel! caiu!
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker, ah..nicks parecidos
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<vitorlobo> Daekdroom, q distro q vc ta falando?
<barna> bom galera, vou nessa, tenho q ir trabalhar!
<barna> T+
<magnunpaula> bom, agora que já consegui entrar num canal IRC, deixo pra aprender mais depois
<magnunpaula> vou fazer minha janta
<magnunpaula> até mais pessoal
<barna> magnunpaula, entra sempre ai e fica lendo!
<barna> vc vai aprender muito
<Daekdroom> vitorlobo, Ubuntu
<magnunpaula> vlw
<Psykhe> tnc, google nao faz um tutor que funcione, para o source do android,
<Psykhe> argh!
<__kcio__> algum pythonista aqui?
<vitorlobo> Daekdroom, ubuntu nao tem versão estável
<vitorlobo> Daekdroom,  o ubuntu nao trabalha com stable
<Daekdroom> vitorlobo, trabalha sim.
<vitorlobo> Daekdroom,  me aponta o download de alguma versão stable explicita no site do ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> Se você instalar uma versão já lançada do Ubuntu e só deixar selecionadas as atualizações de segurança, ele funciona como uma versão estável.
<novato_br> quando eu tento rodar remotamente o gedit dah esse erro ==> :4655): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<vitorlobo> Daekdroom,  ai é gambiarra....to falando oficialmente
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<vitorlobo> ai nao vale
<Daekdroom> Ué.
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<Daekdroom> Mas a versão lançada por si só é estável.
<Daekdroom> Na questão técnica mesmo.
<vitorlobo> rapaz..nem é...sabe pq
<vitorlobo> a diferença entra stable e unstable é o seguinte
<Daekdroom> Porque eles não saem atualizando as versões do programa gratuitamente.
<Daekdroom> À exceção dos backports, do Firefox e do Thunderbird.
<vitorlobo> a stable só atualiza com o sistema 100% funcionando sem bug
<vitorlobo> já o ubuntu nao trabalha dessa maneira
<vitorlobo> ele trabalha com alpha, beta, gama
<Daekdroom> Você tá pensando o conceito de estabilidade do Debian.
<Daekdroom> Não é algo realista pra desktops.
<vitorlobo> dai lançam o beta ...e ficam esperando o feedback da reportação da bug
<Psykhe> Daekdroom, minha mera opiniao, isso é um conceito linux.
<vitorlobo> enquanto isso vc usa....ta la bugado....dai fix o bug e mandam a atualização
<vitorlobo> Daekdroom,  mas eu uso desktop >.<
<[kernel]> vitorlobo,
<[kernel]>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<[kernel]> Mem:          1908        515       1392          0         40        297
<[kernel]> melhorou?
<[kernel]> :D
<Psykhe> eita,
<[kernel]> era o kde mesmo
<Psykhe> ai ta bom heim.
<Psykhe> que magica fez? foi pro xfce?
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  ta aonde?
<[kernel]> troquei pro xfce
<[kernel]> muito mais leve
<[kernel]> eu ja sabia que ele era pesado
<[kernel]> xfce
<[kernel]> o fluxbox daqui é horrivel
<vitorlobo> bem...confesso q o kde é bem...customizávell...tem ferramentas legais
<vitorlobo> mas tem 2 coisas que me incomodam nele
<[kernel]> tem como atualizar?
<novato_br> hei
<novato_br> interface grafica, acesso remoto como?
<vitorlobo> ambiente parecido com microsoft windows.... e o peso...
<vitorlobo> torna-se tendencioso ..o usuário usar o kde e ficar com a cabeça no windows
<vitorlobo> e provavelmente o software q ele mais use é o wine
<vitorlobo> ao invés de se adaptar aos similares
<vitorlobo> bem...posso estar enganado..mas
<vitorlobo> é uma linha de pensamento
<vitorlobo> :P
<[kernel]> verdade mesmo
<[kernel]> é parecido mesmo
<Psykhe> [kernel], sera se para codar, o xfce pode tornar-se produtivo?
<Psykhe> é facil configurar/customiza-lo/atualizar, etc?
<[kernel]> sim
<Psykhe> vou experimentar em breve,
<[kernel]> ele deve ser codigo aberto
<[kernel]> pode editar e recompila-lo
<Psykhe> deixa eu matar a zica de montar o repo source android aqui,
<[kernel]> poxa
<Psykhe> shit.
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  a distro q mais usa o kde se n me engano...é o opensuse e o suse....o suse da novel..distro alemã se não me engano...é financiada fortemente pela microsoft
<vitorlobo> já o opensuse é patrocinado pelo suse
<vitorlobo> :P
<[kernel]> o kde tem algum vinculo com a microsoft?
<vitorlobo> vou tentar me adaptar melhor aos hotkeys...
<vitorlobo> esse lance de ficar click aki clickakulá
<vitorlobo> vai me dar uma LER uma hora dessa
<vitorlobo> [kernel], suspeito que sim
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> [kernel], mas acredito q seja só de patrocinio..talvez
<[kernel]> vish
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  pq quem desenvolve é a comunidade...
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> kde foi eleita a melhor interface grafica ano passado ou foi esse ano
<[kernel]> tem $$ no meio concerteza
<vitorlobo> talvez pra um i7 de 8gb pra cima
<vitorlobo> kde seja lindo
<vitorlobo> agora para meu humilde i3...
<vitorlobo> ahuahauhauha
<ivanslip> pessoal, alguem ai tem dominio sobre android?
<vitorlobo> eu q estudo na área de t.i
<vitorlobo> nunca tive um android
<vitorlobo> pqp to mais duro q pau de tarado
<vitorlobo> :(
<vitorlobo> n acompanho esse consumismo rapido assim n
<ivanslip> ah
<ivanslip> talvez possa me ajudar com uma dúvida
<ivanslip> é que to olhando um tablet, mas nele nao fala que tem suporte pra 3G
<vitorlobo> se for isso mesmo
<vitorlobo> vacilo do fabricante hein?
<ivanslip> dai tava pensando se a conexao 3g depende só do aparelho, ou qualquer tablet pode
<vitorlobo> q q ele tem? merda na cabeça?
<ivanslip> entao
<ivanslip> tava pensando isso
<ivanslip> acho que ele é um pouco mais velho
<ivanslip> tipo
<ivanslip> se eu baixar um discador, e plugar um modem compativel com os normais, sera se consigo conectar?
<vitorlobo> ivanslip, todo aparelho é compativel com gambiarra
<vitorlobo> é só testar
<ivanslip> kkkkk
<ivanslip> ai que ta o problema
<ivanslip> to com medo de comprar o modem atoa e depois nao dar certo
<vitorlobo> arruma um cobaia
<vitorlobo> alguém conhecido q tenha
<ivanslip> hmmm
<ivanslip> cidade pqna fraga?
<ivanslip> complicado
<ivanslip> mas sua ideia é boa
<ivanslip> vou falar aki pra procurar alguem que tenha e fazer o teste
<vitorlobo> cidade pequena...tem coca-cola, passa-tempo recheado
<vitorlobo> n vai ter isso?
<ivanslip> coca tem
<ivanslip> muita
<ivanslip> passatempo, pra falar a verdade nem tanto
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuauhuahuhaaa
<vitorlobo> passatempo de cidade pequena é sexo e cachaça
<vitorlobo> por isso fica tudo povoado
<ivanslip> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> tem uma cidade de interior aqui....que tem tanto bebado q a noite parece cena de walking dead ou resident evil
<vitorlobo> os bebados se arrastando voltando pra casa
<ivanslip> kkkkkkkk
<ivanslip> LOL
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, acho que vou ficar nesse ambiente mesmo
<[kernel]> apezar de nao ter getgads
<magnunpaula> ó eu de novo aki
<[kernel]> cara nao sei porque o emesene aqui nao funciona
<[kernel]> so entra o pidgin
<[kernel]> :/
<magnunpaula> o meu também dá problemas
<[kernel]> o meu nunca entrou aqui
<[kernel]> :/
<magnunpaula> não funciona webcam
<magnunpaula> as vezes tem transferencia de arquivos, as vezes não
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> no net quando eu entro é ubuntu
<[kernel]> ele entra na limpeza
<[kernel]> mais as vezes dava esse erro de trasferencia
<[kernel]> e na webcam tambem
<[kernel]> acho que tem que instalar alguma coisa na biblioteca dele
<magnunpaula> nunca consegui usar a webcam no ubuntu
<[kernel]> quando eu tentava
<[kernel]> aparecia uma msg
<[kernel]> pra instalar uma lib
<vitorlobo> aqui pa nois
<vitorlobo> to começando a gostar desse flux
<vitorlobo> editando os hotkey aqui
<[kernel]> hehehe
<[kernel]> é show de bola cara
<[kernel]> botando uns temas nele
<magnunpaula> no meu fala q a webcam já esta sendo usada, mas é mentiiira, esse emesene mente
<[kernel]> ja era
<[kernel]> kkk
<vitorlobo> gedit /home/$user/.fluxbox/keys
<vitorlobo> dai tu edita a zorra toda
<vitorlobo> ;)
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, eu uso pidgin.. com plugin até fica bom
<barna> to de volta!
<vitorlobo> apesar de que  o menos bugado acaba sendo o amsn....
<vitorlobo> apesar de q é dificil pra mim me adaptar a ele
<vitorlobo> =\
<magnunpaula> pidgin eu acho mais bugado
<magnunpaula> e feio
<magnunpaula> eu to é deixando de entrar no msn mesmo
<[kernel]> aff
<[kernel]> amsn buga sempre
<magnunpaula> teclo só pelo face
<[kernel]> se entrar uma pessoa na mesma hora que voce estiver digitando
<[kernel]> ele sempre trava :/
<magnunpaula> hsaushausha
<magnunpaula> ubuntero é o Ivan?
<ubuntero> magnunpaula, sim
<magnunpaula> hmm, legal
<magnunpaula> gosto de ouvir o opencast
<magnunpaula> assisto seus videos também
<magnunpaula> eu sou o geografo
<magnunpaula> :p
<ubuntero> magnunpaula, legal, estou trabalhando no próximo episódio do opencast agora, editando
<magnunpaula> e fica pronto em quanto tempo?
<ubuntero> amanhã vai ao ar, só não garanto a hora
<magnunpaula> eu ainda não aprendi as datas
<magnunpaula> pq eu comecei a pouco tempo
<magnunpaula> e ouvia um ou 2 por dia
<magnunpaula> legal
<[kernel]> cara
<[kernel]> tava com o sinal da wlan0 70% aqui
<[kernel]> fui la na sala e botei uma caixa debaixo do modem
<[kernel]> kkkkkk ficou 95% :D
<ubuntero> magnunpaula, ainda não estou conseguindo manter a periodicidade, mas a ideia é um episodio a cada duas semanas
<Psykhe> router wifi em uma certa altura melhora a captacao do sinal.
<[kernel]> sim
<Psykhe> ubuntero, sobre o que?
<[kernel]> eu boto o adaptador na direção do modem
<magnunpaula> é, eu ouvi vc falando no Castalio
<[kernel]> alinhado
<[kernel]> ficou show ;D
<Psykhe> rs, isso ae.
<ubuntero> Psykhe, esse ainda é sobre notícias, o próximo será temático
<[kernel]> ta dando 92% 95% 98%
<[kernel]> :D
<magnunpaula> ubuntero, tenho que acostumar digitar o nome da pessoa antes, pra ficar vermelho
<[kernel]> tava 72% :/
<vitorlobo> ubuntero,  do vircio?
<Psykhe> ubuntero, hm, link?
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, bem q poderia ser só paula ne mermo
<ubuntero> Psykhe, ubuntero.com.br/category/opencast/
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, Paula é um nome que as pessoas achariam estanho em alguém do sexo masculino como eu
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, e lobo as pessoas achariam estranho por ser meu sobrenome
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, antes eu tinha vergonha, depois passei achar melhor do que o outro sobrenome "Pereira", por ser menos comum
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, nome de arma e nome de mulher.... seu pai era um bandido pegador?
<vitorlobo> ou policial...
<magnunpaula> kkkkkkk
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, não, era garimpeiro na epoca que me fez, kkk, e gostava do seriado que tinha esse mesmo nome
<vitorlobo> a
<Daekdroom> Magnun P.I.
<vitorlobo> lembro de um seriado assim
<vitorlobo> era um seriado policial
<magnunpaula> garimpo, dizem q é perigoso, nunca vi
<vitorlobo> eu ja vi
<vitorlobo> e é perigoso mesmo
<vitorlobo> e escuro..estreito
<magnunpaula> eu nunca vi o seriado
<magnunpaula> nem gosto de seriados policiais
<vitorlobo> hj em dia vc ver o seriado
<vitorlobo> é q nem vc assistir conam com wathsuaduahsneguer
<magnunpaula> eu sou da paz... hsauhsaush
<vitorlobo> não assista
<vitorlobo> vai matar sua infancia
<vitorlobo> pq hoje vc consegue ver as paredes de isopô
<vitorlobo> voando
<vitorlobo> auhauhaa
<vitorlobo> deixa na memória...quando parecia legal
<vitorlobo> falando em seriado....game of throne
<vitorlobo> achei muito foda
<vitorlobo> muito bom
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, tua boca é foda
<[kernel]> o bixo travou pela 1 vez
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> [kernel], o profeta
<[kernel]> haiuehahiehaeaiue
<[kernel]> foi o mozila que travou
<[kernel]> nunca aconteceu
<[kernel]> mais pra tudo tem a sua primeira vez
<[kernel]> acho que vou voltar a usar o opera
<magnunpaula> q doidera
<magnunpaula> minha conexão caiu
<vitorlobo> [kernel], ver a versao do mozila
<magnunpaula> dai quando eu voltei tava:  magnunpaula já está a ser usado. A tentar com ...
<vitorlobo> falando em mozilla nunca mais usei ele..to usando o iceweasel a versão modificada do mozilla
<vitorlobo> n sei bem a diferença
<vitorlobo> mas uso ele a algum tempo
<[kernel]> gostei do opera
<[kernel]> troquei ele porque ele nao tava segurando os download
<vitorlobo> o mais veloz é o google-chrome
<[kernel]> penso eu
<[kernel]> =x
<vitorlobo> so q o mozilla é oq mais tem add-on ne
<magnunpaula> eu uso o Chrome, sou fã
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  mete um wget url no terminal
<[kernel]> heAUIehuAHUehAUheHIUEA
<[kernel]> é filme cara
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  dai se n segurar e cair tu mete um wget -c url q ele continua de onde parou
<[kernel]> tem aquela page de proteção
<[kernel]> se nao tivesse ja era
<[kernel]> so era no wget mesmo
<[kernel]> ;)
<vitorlobo> [kernel], http://quebralink.algoritmizando.com/
<vitorlobo> pra quebrar a proteção
<magnunpaula> tem alguém do meu estado aqui? Mato Grosso
<[kernel]> massa
<vitorlobo> [kernel], se ainda sim n der..usa o jdownloader q segura
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, tem cada mina gata ae...
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, tem servidores que nao deixa cara
<[kernel]> tem isso tambem
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, se vc for fazendeiro entao....hein....parente do apostolo valdemiro
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, lol
<vitorlobo> [kernel], mas no jdownloader baixa a maioria
<magnunpaula> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> [kernel], tu viu a novidade do piratebay?
<[kernel]> nao
<vitorlobo> vao hospedar os servidores do piratebay em aviões teleguiados por controle remoto
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahuaa
<vitorlobo> pra nunca pegarem os servidores
<vitorlobo> tipo cloud
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, nada, sou pobre pobre de maré deci, mas realmente, tem muita gente bonita por aqui, apesar de ser próximo de Rondonia
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, veste um jaleco branco, fala um portunhol/ingles misturado com portugues com cara de quem fala portugues com dificuldade....
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, que elas não vao se importar com tua aparencia
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, como eu tiro o sshd do daemom
<[kernel]> ele ta startando aqui
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  e vc nem vai precisar mentirar.....vc diz q é especialista em cardiologia..em coração...só n especifica
<[kernel]> ta deixando a porta 22 aberta :/
<vitorlobo> depois tu diz q é em coração feminino
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahua
<vitorlobo> *mentir
<[kernel]> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<[kernel]> 22/tcp   open  ssh
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  é windows? vc usa daemon tools ai?
<vitorlobo> [kernel], a graça é essa...poder dormir de porta aberta no linux...e tu com receio de que?
<vitorlobo> uahauhauhaa
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, kkkk, boa, só que aperencia não serve pra mais nada hoje em dia, eu por ex. sou lindinho da mamãe, mas ando de bike, por isso vivo só
<[kernel]> auiehiauhehahaeie
<[kernel]> pra que eu quero uma porta 22 aberta
<[kernel]> se eu nao estou usando para nada
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  http://www.100coragem.xpg.com.br/wp-content/uploads/isca.jpg
<vitorlobo> huahuahauhuaa
<vitorlobo> =X
<magnunpaula> minha net é MUITO lenta
<magnunpaula> só dá pra abrir o irc, nenhuma pag ta abrindo
<magnunpaula> mas imagino que seja uma Hilux dentro da agua
<magnunpaula> deve pegar uma tonelada de piranha
<magnunpaula> kkk
<magnunpaula> aceitei
<magnunpaula> hsaushaus
<magnunpaula> já tinha visto
<magnunpaula> no face
<vitorlobo> uhauahuahuahuahuauhaahua
<magnunpaula> de bike
<magnunpaula> só sirvo pra amante
<magnunpaula> :p
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, gosta de cerveja?
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, voce sabe me dizer onde fica os processos que puxado pelo daemon
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, prefiro campari, depois vinho, depois cerveja
<magnunpaula> daemon, já me ajudou muito com os jogos
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  toma dessa aqui... eu n bebo..mas tem gente q gosta https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/539020_357877857590810_100001057971356_1034608_1801320357_n.jpg
<magnunpaula> shaushaus
<vitorlobo> [kernel], pra q q vc usa isso daemon?
<linux> nem bebo uaua
<[kernel]> ouxe
<[kernel]> ja vem nele
<vitorlobo> uhauhauhahua
<magnunpaula> pra fazer a imagem ISO rodar sem precisar de queimar o cd
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, eu nem uso deamon
<vitorlobo> ou eu monto no terminal direto ou uso uns aqui
<linux> ah risada
<linux> como eu gero uma iso?
<linux> me digam risomau
<vitorlobo> apt-get install AcetoneIso
<magnunpaula> :S
<[kernel]> acetona
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> funciona
<linux> sim e dps omo eu gero a img?
<vitorlobo> tu poe la mount
<vitorlobo> o endereço do driver
<vitorlobo> epronto
<vitorlobo> ele monta
<vitorlobo> cabo
<vitorlobo> finish
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> ou endereço do .iso
<vitorlobo> no caso
<linux> tipo
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/306066_358293007549295_100001057971356_1035734_1168054522_n.jpg
<linux> se eu quizer gerar a iso
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, é uma maneira singela de mandar alguém tomar..
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhaa
<magnunpaula> kkkkkkkkkk
<linux> olha, /home/leandro/meu_ubuntu.iso pega isso por exemplo?
<magnunpaula> Nokú Pilsen
<vitorlobo> linux, ai é pra vc montar a iso pelo acetone
<magnunpaula> shaushaush
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  eu q fiz
<vitorlobo> auhahua
<vitorlobo> linux, agora pra gerar uma iso....tu vai no terminal e tipo iso de uma pasta mkisofs -r -o /isofile.iso /folder
<vitorlobo> ou de arquivo mkisofs -r -o /isofile.iso /file
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, do zero? até meia calça de renda?
<linux> vich
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, do zero
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, olha o kratos q fiz no blender https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/526619_358596494185613_100001057971356_1036462_1530066643_n.jpg
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, pow, legal cara
<linux> que é isso gnt?
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, eu não tenho talento algum criar
<vitorlobo> fiz a réplica do gru https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/541879_358608117517784_100001057971356_1036469_774759755_n.jpg
<linux> tu faz pngs vitorlobo?
<vitorlobo> nao..faço 3d mesmo
<vitorlobo> auhauha
<vitorlobo> http://vitorlobo.wordpress.com/
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, eu mexia nas minha fotos com o Photoscape, mas depois que mudei pro linux, não encontrei outro tão simples como ele, e ele não quer instalar pelo Wine
<linux> risomau
<vitorlobo> ai é blender....roda nativamente no linux
<linux> mircvox inacessivel huahuahua
<linux> bem
<magnunpaula> o IRC requer muito da internet? não ta abrindo nada no navegador
<linux> eu já acho o irc levícimo.
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, tu ta usando q distro e ta abrindo o irc aonde?
<magnunpaula> então deve que os outros 6 estão usando a net
<linux> aqui cai muitos aplicativos e geralmente o irc é o  último  a cair.
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, aqui eu uso irc através do xchat..apt-get install xchat
<vitorlobo> é leve bagarai
<linux> uso pidgin risomau
<vitorlobo> pidgin roda tudo mesmo ne
<vitorlobo> roda até QQ aquele msn dos chineses
<linux> gostei daquilo
<linux> mais ainda queria falar por voz ou vídeo
<linux> e o skype nao pega
<linux> aéh, eu vi
<linux> mas alguém sabe como faz pra falar por voz ou vídeo sem ser skype?
<[kernel]> VOIP
<[kernel]> :D
<magnunpaula> quando fala: (Conexão fechada pela outra ponta)
<magnunpaula> o que quer dizer?
<linux> sendo que a microsoft comprou o skype, agora ele tá inacessivel para orca. tá tipo como se estivesse instalado ele o wine, o orca nao le.
<linux> servidor caiu acho risomau
<vitorlobo> linux, mano nem da pra acreditar q tu é meio cego
<vitorlobo> aff
<linux> porque?
<linux> e tipo
<linux> só inchergo a claridade e taus
<linux> algo bem pouco
<vitorlobo> linux, na moral vc é ninja
<magnunpaula> quando a internet cai
<magnunpaula> demora voltar
<magnunpaula> fica falando q meu nick já esta sendo usado
<magnunpaula> depois de umas 6 tentativas volta
<linux> cara
<linux> eu mecho com pc a um tempao
<linux> e entao
<linux> tenho que aprender as coisas, tipo, como age, teclas de atalho em fim
<linux> dependo disso ...
<linux> mas...
<linux> ainda queria um skype acessivel risada
<[kernel]>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<[kernel]> Mem:          1908       1648        259          0         72        518
<linux> vitorlobo: mas uma coisa que aprenmdi ao longo destes anos foi a usar linha de comando.
<linux> vitorlobo: queria que o pidgin pegasse voz e vídeo choro
<[kernel]> existe gadgets pro xfce?
<vitorlobo> sei n
<vitorlobo> mas axo q sim
<[kernel]> vou procurar amanha
<vitorlobo> deve ter site tipo xfce look
<vitorlobo> q tem bagulho na net
<vitorlobo> dock e tudo mais
<[kernel]> agora vou assistir um filme
<[kernel]> fuis
<Psykhe> [kernel], ...
<Psykhe> tu usa ubuntu?
<linux> po a microsoft estragou com o skype
<magnunpaula> legal usar a internet pra encontrar pessoas com interesses comuns além do sexo
<linux> nao ele usa slackware
<Psykhe> ahh..
<Psykhe> instalar o xfce no ubuntu,
<Psykhe> via apt rola nao ne?
<magnunpaula> primeiro eu entrei num grupo de geografia no face, agora outras pessoas que usam ubuntu
<Psykhe> baixo no site e tal?
<linux> po, mas aqui é um canal legal
<magnunpaula> depois de quase 5 anos, a internet ainda vem me surpreendendo
<Psykhe> poxa, agora que migrei pro ubuntu 64 e ta meio jaca, meio proximo passo depois de estabilizar, sera voltar para o 32...eu acho que vai ter que ser.
<Psykhe> argh.
<linux> pois é.
<linux> amanhã tenho que acordar cedo, vou indo
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/395430_305075522872797_262665757113774_892878_643650781_n.jpg
<Psykhe> flw!
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, essa é a cidade onde eu moro e estudo, em dias de férias pra minha sorte
<patrick_> magnunpaula,  tu é de MT?
<patrick_> o.o
<magnunpaula> sou sim
<patrick_> eu tbm (:
<magnunpaula> patrick_, Cáceres - MT
<patrick_> capital
<magnunpaula> legal
<magnunpaula> patrick_, de que cidade?
<linux> 	magnunpaula: me desculpa mas vc é ele ou ela? auaua
<patrick_> eu capital - cuiabá
<magnunpaula> hmmm
<patrick_> '-'
<magnunpaula> linux, sou ele, eternamente ele
<magnunpaula> sou homem com h
<patrick_> pow mais um de mt
<patrick_> tu usa ubuntu mesmo magnunpaula ?
<magnunpaula> patrick_, eu ia passar o feriadão ai, mas não deu certo
<magnunpaula> patrick_, pois é, quando eu entrei eu perguntei se tinha alguém de MT
<linux> magnunpaula: risomau
<magnunpaula> patrick_, shaushaush, uso sim, dual boot por causa dos jogos, mas prioritariamente ubuntu
<patrick_> o.o
<magnunpaula> linux, o que é "risomau"?
<patrick_> vicio de 18 ou mais velho?
<linux> magnunpaula: ah, uns efeitos que tem nos chats.
<magnunpaula> não entendi a pergunta
<patrick_> magnunpaula, se tu tem 18anos ou mais...
<patrick_> e é vicio ashusahu
<patrick_> gamer..
<magnunpaula> patrick_, a ta, tenho 21, faço 22 em julho
<linux> magnunpaula: ah, jogos, e o wine? nao serve msm?
<patrick_> wine owned...
<magnunpaula> sou viciado em games
<magnunpaula> mas não sou bom em nenhum
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<magnunpaula> porque jogo vários
<[kernel]> curto muito o counter-strike
<magnunpaula> se jogo 1 por uma semana, logo parto pra outro
<[kernel]> mais aqui o wine nao roda o anti-xiter
<[kernel]> :/
<linux> counter-strike, massa
<patrick_> prefiro jogar ctrl alt f1
<patrick_> xD
<linux> pena que para jogar precise de um "olho amigo"
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<patrick_> kkk to ficando louco com o linux
<patrick_> ashuashsa
<magnunpaula> eu gosto de: Outlive, DotA, SimCity 4, Rise of Nacions, Age of Mito etc
<patrick_> OPPAAAA
<patrick_> DOTAAAA
<patrick_> looolll...dota 2 muito estranho na moral
<patrick_> ja jogou?
<magnunpaula> aaa
<magnunpaula> eu queria testar
<magnunpaula> eu até deixei uma noite baixando uns 3 gigas
<magnunpaula> mas dei não sei fazer as coisas pra jogar
<magnunpaula> então apaguei
<patrick_> kkk
<patrick_> ow
<magnunpaula> linux, já ouvi dizer que tem como jogar DotA pelo ubuntu, usando o Wine, já tentei 1 vez
<patrick_> alguem sabe  se o microsoft visio roda no wine/??
<magnunpaula> linux, mas pedia o CD de instalação, e como eu não tinha CD virgem e nem sei emular no ubuntu, acabei deixando como ta mesmo
<linux> magnunpaula: nunca ouvi falar neste jogo...
<magnunpaula> linux, sou preguiçoso pra caralho
<linux> jogo poucos jogos para "videntes"
<linux> jogo mais jogo em áudio.
<linux> só audio.
<magnunpaula> linux, nunca o.O é um dos mais jogados no mundo, tem até um clipe musical com o nome do jogo
<magnunpaula> linux, a é, vi sua conversa com o vitor
<magnunpaula> linux, vc tem problemas na visão né
<linux> magnunpaula: digamos que sim, atrofiamento do nervo ótimo
<linux> magnunpaula: ótico risada
<magnunpaula> patrick_, não sei, já consegui instalar o office 2007 e o ares, só isso que eu uso com wine
<linux> mas nao gosto de ser "dv" nao...
<magnunpaula> shaushaushas
<magnunpaula> nada de ótimo né shaushausha
<Psykhe> xfce, veremos!
<magnunpaula> linux, o que é "dv"?
<magnunpaula> linux, a ta
<linux> gosto de jogar estes meus joguinhos, que na minha opinião seria legal se tivesse imágem pra pessoas normais jogarem com nós para fazer competição, mas como os jogos sao feitos por dvs, entao ..., sao sem img msms
<linux> deficiente visual
<linux> abreveatura
<magnunpaula> linux, é que eu sou meio lento
<patrick_> '-'
<magnunpaula> interessante
<linux> http://www.audiogames.com.br
<linux> http://www.audiogames.net
<magnunpaula> patrick_, vc é programador/desenvolvedor?
<patrick_> kkk
<linux> lá deve ter uma discrição doque é audio jogos uaua
<patrick_> estudante de redes de computadores e entusiasta linux
<magnunpaula> linux, nem dá, nenhuma pagina ta abrindo, intenet ta horrivel
<patrick_> (: com 18 anos ..):
<linux> bem
<magnunpaula> patrick_, eu sou estutante de geografia e entusistas linux
<linux> como eu ia dizendo desenvolvedores nao fala mas queria que os nossos jogos tivessem imgem e os de vcs tivessem acessibilidade
<linux> imagem
<magnunpaula> patrick_, só que meu entusiasmo vai além dos computadores, é mais uma questão ideológica/filosofica
<patrick_> hmm
<magnunpaula> que me fez vir pro mundo linux
<linux> tem uns jogos opensourse.
<linux> open sourse
<magnunpaula> linux, eu entendi, realmente é uma falha
<linux> que os videntes poderiam trabalhar.
<magnunpaula> linux, eu não ligo muito, 90% das vezes eu jogo sozinho
<magnunpaula> ou melhor, contra a maquina
<linux> tem um jogo que é inspirado numas séries. jogo muito legal para istratégiasd pena que o autor a única imagem que ele add foi tipo gps no jogo, entao nao tem mto graça
<linux> até.
<linux> vou indo gente
<magnunpaula> hmm
<linux> até mais, fiquem com Deus
<linux> tou pecebendo a hora.
<linux> tenho que acordar na verdade, as 5 e meia entao ...
<linux> quit
<linux> bem, vou falar com um programador, nosklo pra ver se ele pode ajudar a melhorar algum jogo para dvs colocando imagens.
<linux> se os programadores ajudassem ...
<linux> até
<patrick_> blz linux te mais
<patrick_> o.o
<patrick_> omg
<magnunpaula> como que faz pra sair do IRC?
<magnunpaula> até mais
<patrick_> --'
<magnunpaula> patrick_, sou iniciante ^^
<patrick_> rlx
<patrick_> te mais fii
<RodrigO23> e ainda tem gente que diz que o IRC acabou
<magnunpaula> é só fechar o programa mesmo
<pibarnas> magnunpaula: /quit
<magnunpaula> pibarnas, valeu
<lsmagalhaes> opa pessoal
<lsmagalhaes> na última vez que rodei o dist-upgrade no 12.04, meu plugin do flash deixou de funcionar
<Daekdroom> lsmagalhaes, é um problema que várias pessoas relataram no #ubuntu+1
<Daekdroom> Eu tentaria usar o 'apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer' e instalar de novo.
<lsmagalhaes> eita, que maravilha
<lsmagalhaes> tentarei isso
<Psykhe> RodrigO23, tp acostumado com o unity.
<Psykhe> aqui no xfce, ainda fico colocando o mouse no lado esquerdo, pra puxar a barra.
<Psykhe> rs.
<Psykhe> parece que ta um pouco mais suave aqui, no xfce.
<Psykhe> mas o consumo de mem, nao melhorou tanto.
<xGrind> Psykhe, vc pode usar o atalho da tecla Super pra abrir um negocio ai do xfce q mostra os aplicativos, nao lembro o nome
<xGrind> acho q buscar aplicativos
<Psykhe> é já criei um atalho para o som, aumentar e diminuir,
<Psykhe> bom bom...
<Psykhe> parece que aqui no xfce ta mais redondo...
<Psykhe> tava muito lageado depois da atualizacao para o ubuntu 64.
<vitorlobo> tentar uma coisa
<vitorlobo> me livrar totalmente do gnome
<vitorlobo> será?
<vitorlobo> ^^
<xGrind> vitorlobo, vai usar oq?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  flux
<vitorlobo> talvez com tint2 ou sem ele
<vitorlobo> fazer algo bem diferente.....bem...mão na roda
<xGrind> =]
<Psykhe> vitorlobo, to testando o xfce, mas mesmo assim meu ubuntu 64 ta com lag.
<vitorlobo> Psykhe, essa dependencia do gnome q me mata
<vitorlobo> ficar dependendo das dependencias dele
<[kernel]> xfce r0x
<[kernel]> light ;)
<vitorlobo> vou adaptar com alguns recursos do lxde
<vitorlobo> q é mais leve q o xfce e o gnome
<[kernel]> mermao
<[kernel]> achei o xfce levinho
<[kernel]> ate pra inicializar
<[kernel]> muito rapido
<[kernel]> o kde era uns 2 minutos
<[kernel]> pra startar
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  falando nisso vou contar uahauh perai
<[kernel]> aqui o xfce e menos de 10 segundos
<[kernel]> o meu fluxbox ta patrao demais
<[kernel]> vou ver se eu vejo amanha outra versao dele
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<[kernel]> cara foi contar os segundos
<[kernel]> =x
<vitorlobo> 7 segundos
<vitorlobo> por causa do gdm
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> se tiver como tirar ele...e startar direto
<vitorlobo> maravilha
<Daekdroom> O GDM tem a opção de começar a sessão do usuário sem pedir a senha.
<Daekdroom> Mas ainda assim ele é inicializado.
<vitorlobo> eu puz
<vitorlobo> mas o gdm é pesado
<vitorlobo> suspeito q tenha como iniciar o sistema sem precisar de gerenciador de display
<Psykhe> é xfce ta mais suave. éh, vou tomar um banho e descansar, amanha tem mais. ;)
<vitor-souto> boa noite :D
<vitor-souto> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<barna> boa noite vitor-souto!
<barna> sem saber o seu problema fica dificil saber se podemos ajudar!
<vitor-souto> oi barna :D
<vitor-souto> to precisando dos drivers da placa de vídeo intel HD graphiwebchat.freenode.nets
<vitor-souto> grapichs*
<vitor-souto> pq o meu youtube fica só assim
<vitor-souto> "software video decoding" e "software video rendeng"
<barna> vitor-souto, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<vitor-souto> 11.10
<barna> vitor-souto, tecnicamente o driver da intel tá integrado no kernel!
<barna> vc instalou os codecs?
<vitor-souto> acho que não... instalei só os de mp3 e m4a eu acho
<vitor-souto> tipo
<vitor-souto> eu queria que os vídeos fossem acelerados
<vitor-souto> pela GPU que nem no windows
<barna> vitor-souto, a sua intel é offboard? com gpu e gram?
<vitor-souto> não
<vitor-souto> é onboard
<vitor-souto> é no notebook
<vitor-souto> é a intel hd graphics, que é integrada no processador
<vitor-souto> meu processador é um INTEL P6200
<vitor-souto> mesmo socket do Core i3
<barna> vitor-souto, essa "aceleração" q o windows falar é puro "bla bla bla"
<vitor-souto> hmmmm
<vitor-souto> o DXVA né, mas como o linux não tem Direct X e tal..
<barna> vitor-souto, instala o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vitor-souto> ta
<vitor-souto> tem na central de programas?
<barna> vitor-souto, fica tranquilo, a sua intel ja ta rodando a 100%!
<barna> sim
<vitor-souto> ai que bom
<vitor-souto> ta bem
<vitor-souto> to instalado
<vitor-souto> e tenho outra dúvida
<vitor-souto> tipo
<vitor-souto> antigamente
<vitor-souto> no ubuntu 9.10, eu instalei o emessene
<vitor-souto> tá
<vitor-souto> daí ele tinha tudo os plugins
<vitor-souto> até o do banshee pra aparecer a música
<vitor-souto> mas instalei a versão nova
<vitor-souto> e não tem nenhum plugin
<vitor-souto> e não achei eles pra download
<vitor-souto> tu por acaso não sabe onde tem?
<barna> putz, emesene??? nunca usei ele, uso o pidgin! logo nas redes, msn, gtalk, yahootalk, facebook e skype num só programa
<vitor-souto> sim, eu gosto do emesene USHUAHS, eu acho mais familiar sabe..
<[kernel]> eu tambem
<[kernel]> mais aqui ele nao conecta
<barna> sem falar q só uso LTS, 8.04, 10.04 e 12.04!
<[kernel]> so a merda do pidgin
<[kernel]> :/
<barna> [kernel], traidor da causa! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<[kernel]> uihaehieauiahe
<[kernel]> sou obrigado
<vitor-souto> tem o amsn
<[kernel]> a usar ele
<vitor-souto> mas é mt lento, ashauhas
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> e trava
<[kernel]> :/
<vitor-souto> sim :/
<vitor-souto> só queria mesmo o plugin da música
<vitor-souto> e se eu instalo o emesene antigo
<vitor-souto> ele não entra
<vitor-souto> aff
<barna> o osso do msn é q a MS muda os protocolos toda hora! pra dar pau em outros OS!
<vitor-souto> sim, é verdade
<vitor-souto> :S
<barna> boot, atualizei kernel!
<barna> fdp, corno, lazarento, desgraçado!!!!!
<barna> desculpa os plalavrão.........
<barna> atualizei aki e num entra mais!
<[kernel]> augeayegauygeua
<barna> alguem sabe onde ver os log dos programas instalados pelo synaptic?
<[kernel]> o que ouvi
<barna> culpa sua, atualizei o [kernel] e deu pau!
<barna> ainda bem q to com 5 ubuntus instalados aki, imagina se eu tenho só 1??? tinha me fdd
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> o bom que da pra mexer nas outras partiçoes
<vitor-souto> vou sair, obrigado pela ajuda barna
<[kernel]> google-gadgets-for-linux
<[kernel]> barna,
<vitor-souto> dps vou dar uma conferida se deu certo :D
<[kernel]> achei esse pacote
<[kernel]> no slackbuild
<[kernel]> .org
<barna> falow vitor-souto
<[kernel]> será que ele ativa os gadgets?
<[kernel]> nao meu xfce
<barna> num sei!
<barna> eu to no 12.04 com xfce agora!
<barna> mas quero o meu 10.04 gnome 2.6 de volta!
<[kernel]> http://tech4noobs.x4ids.com.br/2011/08/archlinux-4-noobs-parte-2-2-instalacao-do-xfce-4/
<[kernel]> olha o link
<[kernel]> que eu achei num forum
<[kernel]> noobs-parte-2-2
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<barna> Not Found
<[kernel]> achei pro ubuntu
<[kernel]> http://compdicas.kabunzo.com/2009/01/05/como-instalar-o-google-gadgets-no-linux/
<[kernel]> tudo no ubuntu é mais facil
<[kernel]> hehehe
<barna> isso é verdade! num é atoa q é o linux mais usado!
<[kernel]> acredito nisso
<[kernel]> eu amo o ubuntu
<[kernel]> mais eu conheci o slack
<[kernel]> gosto de coisa dificil
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<[kernel]> por isso que vou atraz de aprender
<barna> heehehhehehee
<barna> usa gentoo ou arch então!
<[kernel]> coisa facil a pessoa nem quebra a cabeça
<[kernel]> nao saiu mais do slack
<[kernel]> tomara
<[kernel]> mais eu nunca usei gentoo
<[kernel]> nem arch
<[kernel]> deve ser complicadim tambem
<[kernel]> hehehee
<barna> depois de usar arch e gentoo vc vai achar slack brincadeira de criança!!!!!
<[kernel]> ;O
<[kernel]> vou instalar o google gadget aqui
<[kernel]> volto ja
<barna> ok
<barna> vou tentar recuperar o lucid aki!
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  muito ex usuario do slack ta achando o arch o novo slackware
<vitorlobo> so n sei te dizer o pq
<vitorlobo> :P
<[kernel]> hahaha
<[kernel]> slack tambem é baum
<[kernel]> :D
<vitorlobo> oia
<vitorlobo> tirei o gdm
<vitorlobo> caraleo
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  da pra iniciar sem o gdm
<vitorlobo> :D
<vitorlobo> 3 segundos veio
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> ta poha
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<[kernel]> pra mim ta bao
<barna> pronto, resolvido! to no 10.04!
<barna> era erro de BIOS!
<barna> Bicho Ignorante Operando o Sistema!
<barna> sai instalando um monte de coisas e acabou o espaço do /
<vitorlobo> barna,  removi o gdm
<vitorlobo> quando vai iniciar o sistema
<vitorlobo> eu digito xstart
<vitorlobo> rpz inicia rapido pa disgrama
<vitorlobo> :O
<barna> masSSSSSa!
<vitorlobo> barna,  3 segundos
<vitorlobo> exatamente
<barna> kraiu
<[kernel]> instalei o google-gadgets
<[kernel]> mais agora ele ta querendo o pacote js-script-runtime
<[kernel]> :
<[kernel]> :/
<barna> :(
<barna> bom dia galera! hoje mais tarde to de volta!
<barna> t+
<magnunpaula> madrugada a dentro enquanto muitos dormem
<magnunpaula> ééé
<magnunpaula> o mundo inteiro acordar, pra gente dormir
<[kernel]> bom dia o/
<[kernel]> a todos :D
<legilson> gente, estou com a missão de supervisionar o que escreve e com quem está se comunicando minha sobrinha. Preciso descobrir senha de redes sociais. existe para linux algum key log ?
<L88os> alguém precisa atualizar o tópico. o beta 2 já foi lançado.
<L88os> alguém de SP on-line?
<vitorlobo> orra
<vitorlobo> dormi igual bosta hj..atravessada no vaso
<vitorlobo> aff
<vitorlobo> legilson,  tem
<vitorlobo> pqp o cara cai quando respondo
<vitorlobo> L88os,  impressão q este canal ta sem @
<vitorlobo> L88os,  depois q gordin se foi....cabou
<L88os> as vezes também tenho esse pensamento.
<L88os> vitorlobo: você é de qual estado?
<vitorlobo> L88os,  BA e vc?
<L88os> SP
<vitorlobo> L88os, nem é tao longe
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> legilson,  sim, o linux tem keylogger
<vitorlobo> legilson,  http://sourceforge.net/projects/lkl/
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<vitorlobo> legilson,  sim, o linux tem keylogger
<vitorlobo> legilson,  http://sourceforge.net/projects/lkl/
<L88os> quer apostar que ele vai sair denovo
<vitorlobo> que beleza
<vitorlobo> geral caindo
<Maninho> split
<RodrigO23> Feliz pascoa pessoal
<vitorlobo> chocolate para geral, e muito chá de banheiro para as dores de barriga
<RodrigO23> feliz pascoa vitorlobo
<[kernel]> qualé
<[kernel]> quem quer um ovo ai
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> Toh fora
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> [kernel], o dia q coelho botar ovo.......
<vitorlobo> auhauauhauhaa
<RodrigO23> Feliz pascoa [kernel]
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> pode cre neh
<[kernel]> aiuehaeuhaeiauehaiehahu
<RodrigO23> "Coelho da pascoa"
<[kernel]> coelhinho da pacoa que trazes pra mim
<[kernel]> 1 ovo 2 ovos 3 ovos assim
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkk
<pauloolhos> Bom dia a todos
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  malditos...crianças q crescem achando q coelho bota ovo....pra vc ver os milagres que o comércio faz
<[kernel]> ahhahaha
<vitorlobo> é coelho botando ovo de chocolate, é papai noel saindo da geleira pra entrar na tua chaminé
<vitorlobo> aqui em minha terra.... não é pela chaminé nao..é pelo armario pau pau noé presentando os cabra com xifre na testa
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahuaa
<pauloolhos> patrick
<pauloolhos> ja morei um cuiba a muitos anos atraz
<pauloolhos> Tinha uns 10 anos
<pauloolhos> morava no bairro pico do amor
<servidor> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<L88os> olá
<DavyS> olá :)
<L88os> 01000101 00010010 10010000
<DavyS> lol
<DavyS> ascii?
<pauloolhos> Alguem aqui ja rodou ubuntu ipad da apple
<pauloolhos> oi
<L88os> boa dia
<L88os> bom dia
<vitorlobo> bom
<L88os> alguém que está qui, participa do time regional de SP?
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, cara instalei aqui o jdownloader
<[kernel]> como que funciona ele
<[kernel]> so clickar no link que ele abri automaticamente é?
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  ctrl + c no link q ele avalia se o link ta on dai vc manda baixar
<vitorlobo> e pronto
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, mais cara tou querendo baixar os filmes sacas..
<vitorlobo> [kernel], sim
<[kernel]> ele nao abri automaticamente quando eu clico no link?
<vitorlobo> [kernel], se for via torrent vc apt-get install vuze
<[kernel]> é nao
<vitorlobo> se for via rapidshare, bitshare, 4shared etc
<[kernel]> é rmvb
<vitorlobo> jadownloader
<[kernel]> sim sim
<[kernel]> jadownloader?
<[kernel]> ou jdownloader?
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  jdownloader -.-"
<[kernel]> ah sim
<[kernel]> ele ta atualizando aqui os plugins
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  dai vc mete o endereço do shared caraleoshare que seja...q ele baixa
<[kernel]> como eu vou pegar o endereço doido
<[kernel]> se tem aquele proteção
<vitorlobo> [kernel], -.- usa o quebralink
<DavyS> [kernel]: http://quebralink.algoritmizando.com/
<vitorlobo> exato
<[kernel]> ok
<vitorlobo> mostrei pra ele ontem
<vitorlobo> :P
<[kernel]> eu botei aqui
<[kernel]> no favorito
<[kernel]> hehehe
<[kernel]> Não foi possível decodificar!
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, deu certo quebrar nao
<[kernel]> http://uploaded.to/file/dbqs5sko
<[kernel]> é isso
<[kernel]> que eu quero baixar
<[kernel]> pra testar
<[kernel]> mais nao quebrou
<[kernel]> :/
<L88os> é só colocar o link no jdownloader que ele baixa.
<DavyS> por isso só uso torrent
<DavyS> :)
<vitorlobo> [kernel], -.-" claro q n vai quebrar.....pq esse link n ta com proteção esse ja é o formato quebrado
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  agora joga esse link no jdownloader
<vitorlobo> e seja feliz
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, ok amor
<[kernel]> hehehe
<vitorlobo> tenso
<linux> fala galeraaa
<L88os> eai
<linux> oi.
<linux> magnunpaula: viciou o irc? huahuahua
<linux> auauaua
<linux> vitorlobo: já acordou? huahuahua
<vitorlobo> claro
<vitorlobo> acordo cedo
<linux> vitorlobo: aéh? huahuahua
<vitorlobo> configurando meu flux aqui
<vitorlobo> uhahuahuaa
<vitorlobo> ficando lindo
<linux> a risada
<linux> vitorlobo: como usa o nmap msm?
<linux> vitorlobo: ...
<vitorlobo> linux, se eu soubesse doq vc ta falando..
<linux> nmap.
<linux> nao sabe que éh?
<vitorlobo> n
<linux> o treco que escaneas as portas do pc
<vitorlobo> linux, nmap -sS -O -P0 -v hostname.domain
<linux> que é isso?
<al4nc4ds> o repositorio do ubuntu 12.04 está off ?
<vitorlobo> linux,  vc me pergunta uma coisa e agora n sabe?
<magnunpaula> olha só, o pessoal dorme tarde e acorda cedo =D
<vitorlobo> pessoal responsa
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> eu dormi igual uma bosta atravessada no vaso
<linux> queria aprender a usar vitorlobo.
<vitorlobo> todo inclinado na cama
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> linux, googlar é a melhor forma de aprender
<magnunpaula> descobri pq minha conexão tava lenta e só abria o IRC ontem
<magnunpaula> era o Ubuntu One sincronizando minha pasta da faculdade shausahusha
<magnunpaula> é verdade
<vitorlobo> to aprendendo a manipular melhor meu linux
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> n sabia q dava pra eliminar gerenciadores de display
<vitorlobo> e usar a distro mesmo sem elas
<vitorlobo> tipo burlar
<magnunpaula> display é a tela né
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo,  vc sabia que >.< significa dor ou rejeição?
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, pra mim significa apertar os olhos
<vitorlobo> auhauhaa
<linux> risada
<magnunpaula> hauahuahuhausha
<magnunpaula> ontem - pela primeira vez - assisti matrix
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, o jdownloader tambem acelera o download
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  é....e se vc tiver usando a net ele desacelera para balancear a net..e n ficar lento..dai quando vc fecha o browser ou outros recursos q usam net..ele volta a aumentar
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  resumindo..é uma puta de um mother fucker download manager
<vitorlobo> :D
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, e gostou? o 2 que apela...
<vitorlobo> é tanta porrada q vc enjoa
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, gostei demais, muitas coisas dá pra comparar com a não ficção
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, se o apelar for aumentar a ficção eu vou gostar
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, assiste no youtube "midiatrix"
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<vitorlobo> muito massa
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, entao vc vai gostar...especialmente do 3
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, tipo, eu me senti o NEO, shaushaus, desde os 17 anos venho caindo na toca do coelho
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, ele trabalha junto com o java né
<[kernel]> que ta atualizando aqui
<vitorlobo> [kernel], sei n
<[kernel]> deve ser feito em java
<[kernel]> ;D
<linux> aaa
<Maninho> eee
<vitorlobo> orra
<vitorlobo> paguei pau
<vitorlobo> esse terminal eterm simples e foda
<vitorlobo> :O
<vitorlobo> ja até me esqueci do gksu
<Psykhe> vitorlobo, entao na minha epoca, um tempo atras, acho que era o xterm e outro, que se conseguir colocar altas transparencias, etc.
<Psykhe> eterm tb ne.
<vitorlobo> Psykhe, sim...mas descobri q da pra personalizar mais ainda o eterm doq o restante..além das transparencias
<Psykhe> kd o shot?
<vitorlobo> Psykhe,  é muita coisa auhauha vc pode imbutir ele em alguma parte da area de trabalho, modificar a coloração da transparencia modificando o canal rgb, inserir temas, além dos atalhos dele ser bem pratico e abrir muito ligeiramente
<linux> legal
<Psykhe> hm....bom, bom.
<linux> snif
<linux> snif, snif
<Psykhe> queria mudar um icone do xfce...de um lançador.
<ivanjr> boa tarde
<ivanjr> alguém tem o ubuntu 12.04 instalado
<magnunpaula> eu
<magnunpaula> to usando ele agora
<ivanjr> certo
<ivanjr> também
<ivanjr> estou
<ivanjr> Uma pergunta
<ivanjr> Tem algum problema ao abrir planilhas
<magnunpaula> não
<magnunpaula> abriu normalmente
<ivanjr> aqui não
<magnunpaula> mesmo xlsx
<magnunpaula> planilhas do Calc/Excel que vc ta falando né
<ivanjr> sim
<ivanjr> ok
<ivanjr> abriu agora
<magnunpaula> porque não tava abrindo?
<ivanjr> não sei
<magnunpaula> shaushaus
<ivanjr> estou com os dois instalado
<ivanjr> em meu notebook
<magnunpaula> 10.10 e 12.04
<magnunpaula> ou Calc e Excel
<ivanjr> ubuntu 11.10 e 12.04
<magnunpaula> ?
<magnunpaula> hmm
<ivanjr> mas agora ficou normal
<ivanjr> sem motivo aparente
<magnunpaula> agora é minha vez de perguntar
<magnunpaula> como faz pra eu entrar em outro canal?
<magnunpaula> no IRC
<magnunpaula> sem sair desse
<ivanjr> #join linux
<ivanjr> não sei bem
<magnunpaula> #join linux
<magnunpaula> shuahsaus
<ivanjr> mas geralmente
<ivanjr> coloco na introdução do xchat
<ivanjr> em
<ivanjr> lista de rede
<ivanjr> depois vou
<ivanjr> em Ubuntu Servers
<ivanjr> editar
<ivanjr> Favorite channels
<ivanjr> add
<ivanjr> .....
<ivanjr> + Adicionar
<ivanjr> e vou colocando
<magnunpaula> legal
<magnunpaula> encontrei e coloquei
<magnunpaula> =D
<magnunpaula> valew
<ivanjr> ok
<ivanjr> espero ter ajudado
<magnunpaula> vou testar
<Felipe234> boa tarde
<Felipe234> magnunpaula olá
<ivanjr> oi
<magnunpaula> Felipe234, olá
<Felipe234> magnunpaula de cuiabá ?
<magnunpaula> Felipe234, não, Magnun Paula de Cáceres - MT
<Felipe234> humm
<Felipe234> alguem ai tem processador AMD ?
<magnunpaula> quem são os operadores?
<Daekdroom> MarioMeyer, ayrton, Ursinha, AndreNoel, tiagoscd e os membros Ubuntu.
<magnunpaula> hmmm
<Psykhe> comando pra tirar um shot?
<Psykhe> usar rsnapshot ou ksnapshot?
<Psykhe> já tem algum default no ubuntu?
<LostDogBang> boa noite
<LostDogBang> feliz pascoa
<magnunpaula> boa tarte
<magnunpaula> pergunta
<magnunpaula> quando eu escrevo / join # nome eu entro num canal
<magnunpaula> porém esse canal é só do servidor do ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> Não. Essa aqui é a Freenode.
<magnunpaula> confuso
<magnunpaula> tentei entrar em salas nada a ver com computadores
<magnunpaula> mas não encontrei nenhum que tenha gente
<Maninho> irc.ubuntu... é uma alias de irc.freenode...
<magnunpaula> hmmm
<cr1st0> alguém aqui que programe?
<linux> gente
<linux> tenho uma pergunta besta
<linux> mas que nao sei como faz no linux.
<linux> nao se ofendam =)
<linux> mas
<linux> como eu esculto algum áduio no linux?
<linux> áudio
<linux> vitorlobor: me expllica mano
<linux> deem esta mão ua
<linux> aaaaa
<magnunpaula> caraca
<magnunpaula> vou criar uma chave GnuPG
<magnunpaula> =D
<magnunpaula> linux, conseguiu sua resposta?
<magnunpaula> linux, sobre audio
<Demolidor> Gostaria de uma ajudinha com unityshell-rotated
<Demolidor> Adicionei o ppa tudo direitinho e dei update, mas quando vou pelo comando apt-get install diz que não tem.
<Demolidor> Essa bara no lado esquerdo é um saco. ;cx
<cr1st0> lol
<magnunpaula> no ubuntu 12.04 beta eu não consegui instalar o rotated
<magnunpaula> to usando do lado mesmo
<magnunpaula> eu estou com problemas para criar minha chave GnuPG
<magnunpaula> alguém que já fez antes poderia me dar uma ajuda, eu to lendo o manual da wiki mas não tem a resposta
<Demolidor> http://pastebin.com/bnnFtVe5
<magnunpaula> estou nessa etapa: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key [key-ID]
<Demolidor> tem tutorial ensinando como por mas não tá indo não essa joça
<Demolidor> acho que é só no 12 mesmo que tém essa frescura
<linux> como eu uso o xnautluz?
<linux> fubuntero: cara como eu uso o xnautluz, sabe?
<linux> ubuntero: *
<magnunpaula> olá
<magnunpaula> preciso de uma ajuda, ainda na criação da GnuPG
<Psykhe> magnunpaula, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/GnuPG
<magnunpaula> o passo seguinte diz para salvar o email ocalmente
<Psykhe> i dont know,
<Psykhe> so vi a wiki,
<Psykhe> nunca precisei.
<Psykhe> sorry!
<magnunpaula> Psykhe, de boa
<magnunpaula> eu não sei salvar o email
<magnunpaula> Ubuntero, vc sabe como posso fazer para  salvar o email localmente em seu computador e decripta-lo?
<magnunpaula> patrick_, oi
<patrick_> opa
<patrick_> iae magnunpaula.
<Ubuntero> magnunpaula, tá usando qual cliente de email?
<magnunpaula> Ubuntero, não uso nenhum, abro no navegador mesmo
<Ubuntero> magnunpaula, e qual é? gmail?
<magnunpaula> patrick_, to tentando assinar o codigo de conduta
<magnunpaula> lol
<patrick_> lol
<magnunpaula> Ubuntero, sim
<Ubuntero> magnunpaula, deixa eu ver se acho nele
<xGrind> descodificar? enigmail no thunderbird
<sLevin> Galera... quero atualizar meu Ubuntu apertando ALT + F2 e digitando "update-manager -d" como está descrito no sote mas não rola... apenas abre o UpDate Maneger sem atualizações quaiquer..
<sLevin> AJUDA!
<Ubuntero> sLevin, qual a versão que está usando?
<sLevin> 11.10
<magnunpaula> eu baixei o email em PDF, mas o terminal disse q é impossivel abrir =/
<Ubuntero> sLevin, tenta pelo terminal com o comando "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<Ubuntero> sLevin, faz a mesma coisa, só que pelo terminal
<sLevin> OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Ubuntero> sLevin, mas tenha certeza de que quer fazer isso, é versão beta ainda
<xGrind> magnunpaula, instala o thunderbird e o enigmail. ele vai desencriptar pra vc
<sLevin> podeseh verdade, ainda estou pensando a esse respeito...
<sLevin> acho que vou esperar umas semanas
<Ubuntero> pois é, final do mês sai a final
<sLevin> VALEU MESMO... quando decidir eu tento dessa forma que vc falou
<sLevin> pois é... vo dar um tempo :D
<sLevin> valeu..........
<licensed> alguem sabe algum programa pra acessar a usenet no linux?
<magnunpaula> xGrind, pois é, tenho ele instalado, enfim vai servir pra algo rsrs
<magnunpaula> nossa
<magnunpaula> até baixar tudo vai ficar bem lenta a conexão
<vitorlobo> ai ai
<vitorlobo> essse canal .........é um cheiro de cueca da poha hein
<vitorlobo> :S
<xGrind> pq? auauhahu
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  so tem macho
<xGrind> a Ursinha tb só fica no face ;x
<vitorlobo> xGrind, ta meio abandonado aqui..andregordin bateu as botas e ficou a migué
<xGrind> uhum. dai qndo alguem diz algo q nao seja do Ubuntu, vem os ditadores.
<patrick_> tenso isso
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  dai eu ofereço aquela cerveja camarada saqualé?
<patrick_> vitorlobo, como se diz quem bebe cerveja, porq quando é pinga = pinguço , chachaça=cachaceiro,e cerveja??O.O
<xGrind> bebado kk
<vitorlobo> patrick_, entao bebe ai... https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/539020_357877857590810_100001057971356_1034608_1801320357_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> patrick_,  até a ultima gota
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/539020_357877857590810_100001057971356_1034608_1801320357_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> =X
<vitorlobo> huahuahuahuauhaa
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  oferece pros ditadores
<vitorlobo> toma nokú
<patrick_> as mina pira
<patrick_>  /O
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-01
<ForeverStallone> eae ubunteiros de plantão!
<ForeverStallone> o que é backtrack?
<ForeverStallone> ????
<vitorlobo> ForeverStallone, uma distribuição Linux baseada no Ubuntu voltada para segurança
<ForeverStallone> HM..
<ForeverStallone> thanks
<ForeverStallone> flw
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> q tipo de usuário assustador foi esse
<hggdh> mais um que usará backtrack como desktop...
<CyL> Detalhe, o backtrack foi descontinuado
<CyL> vitorlobo: E a nova versão é baseada no Debian, não no Ubuntu
<vitorlobo> CyL, sendo o ubuntu baseado no debian....n muda muita coisa
<vitorlobo> CyL, se bem q o debian é mais completo rs
<vitorlobo> CyL, n existe comunidade desenvolvedora por de trás do backtrack?
<CyL> vitorlobo: Existe, mas agora devem migrar para a distro que pretende substituir o backtrack
<vitorlobo> CyL, prevejo oq fizeram com o mandriva pulando pro mageia
<vitorlobo> CyL, hggdh a distro substituta do backtrack http://biebian.sourceforge.net/
<CyL> vitorlobo: Desculpe, mas não conheço bem essa estória.
<vitorlobo> CyL, desculpado
<CyL> vitorlobo: Mas você podia me esclarecer também ;).
<vitorlobo> CyL, nos anos 90..existia uma distro chamada mandrake...da alemanha q fazia mtu sucesso...e uma Brasileira muito poderosa tbm chamada...Conectiva...bastante promissora....dai as duas se uniram e formaram o Mandriva...que levou a loucura mtu usuários....fanboys
<vitorlobo> CyL,  mandriva tornou-se uma espécie de canonical..com uma empresa por tras administrando-0
<vitorlobo> CyL, na verdade, os dev's são uns coroas barbudos parrudos...
<vitorlobo> CyL,  mas recentemente teve algum problema la....e foi a falencia...investiram errado em ações e outras coisas mais
<vitorlobo> CyL, dai os fanboys e os dev barbudos sairam do mandriva e fundaram uma distro baseada nele para n desconfinuar a essencia dele
<vitorlobo> CyL, chamado Mageia...que atualmente ganhou bastante destaque no distrowatch...e ta numa posição elevanda de ranking de usuários
<vitorlobo> CyL, é provavel q fundem uma distro "h4ch0r" baseada no backtrack com o mesmo intuito..ja q ele fez mais sucesso naquele tempo que os anonimous atacavam...e do lulsc
<vitorlobo> lulzsec
<vitorlobo> CyL,  mandrake significa Mago...e Mageia significa Magia
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> *Mágico
<vitorlobo> e mageia...magia
<vitorlobo> :P
<poeta> Boa noite a todos.
<poeta> Este canal serve para todas as distribuições da Canonical br?
<hggdh> poeta: serve
<hggdh> se bem que não existe Canonical BR, nem distribuições da Canonical
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<Julinux> samurai_black, eai beleza?
<samurai_black> Julinux, quase man, só por o Lubuntu em PT ai ficará!
<samurai_black> :D
<samurai_black> Julinux, bom dia.
<Julinux> uhauasha, ta certo! Bom Dia
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> gostaria de saber como faço para saber se o driver de som está instalado
<sagat> ja que eu usava o unity
<sagat> com o 12.10 ubuntu
<sagat> porém quando instalei o fluxbox
<sagat> o som paro
<sagat> onde posso consultar
<sagat> ou fazer algo para o som subir
<sagat> tentei
<sagat> sudo alsamixer
<sagat> mas ele não me da muito opç~ao
<sagat> no f6 procuro o driver mais certo pra a placa mesmo assim não resolveu
<sagat> alguem tem alguma dica
<vitorlobo> kernel, acorda malafia
<vitorlobo> malafaia
<ewerton> Não é possível mover o arquivo "asdf.deb" para a lixeira. Você deseja excluí-lo imediatamente?
<Guest79497> Boa tarde
<ewerton> Boa tarde
<SOUL_OF_TOOR> boa tarde
<HugoBR> Alguém pode me passar quais são as configurações mínimas para rodar o Ubuntu?
<HugoBR> Can someone help me?
<vitorlobo> HugoBR, 2gb de ram, um video onboard qualquer com suporte a opengl
<vitorlobo> HugoBR, e só
<vitorlobo> rs
<HugoBR> Valew vitorlobo =D
<vitorlobo> HugoBR, se vc instalar o xubuntu ou lubuntu, exige menos
<HugoBR> Nunca usei Linux, e tenho um pc "velho" parado, daí estava pensando em instalar nele para começar a praticar :D
<vitorlobo> HugoBR, pvt
<CyL> HugoBR: Eu te sugiro o debian com LXDE
<CyL> HugoBR: Acabei de instalar num computador meu e estou impressionado com o ambiente leve
<HugoBR> Cyl: Não vou usar esse computador pra nada pesado e exagerado, porque tenho outro computador que uso para esse tipo de coisas, minha maior finalidade é conhecer o Linux
<AlexandreMBM> Boa tarde a todos!
<AlexandreMBM> Quem aqui está enfrentando problemas com o site do Banco do Brasil? Como saber se é um problema do site ou das configurações locais?
<CyL> HugoBR: O Ubuntu é baseado no Debian, e os dois são bem parecidos, entretanto na minha opinião o Debian é mais adequado a computadores com baixos recursos.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Qual problema?
<AlexandreMBM> OpenJDK vinha funcionando até ontem a noite. Mas Oracle JVM também não estão funcionando. Está acusando uma erro 107 do protocolo SSL. Interessante que no Windows esse erro é relacionado à presença de malware, o Google disse.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Se está acusando erro 107 do protocolo SSL, não aparenta ter relação com o JAVA
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, demora muito para abrir a página com objeto Java. Inclusive demora mais do que o normal qualquer página com Java, e não apenas a do Banco do Brasil. E demora mais ainda quando é OpenJDK.
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, testei Chromium e tem as mesmas pelengas, ou muito parecido.
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, às vezes volta para a tela de login. Parece que abre página incompleta...
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Com base nas informações que passou, está difícil saber o que estpa ocorrendo, desculpe.
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu poderia passar mais informações ou de outro modo?
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Bom, eu não sei se há qualqer log de erro, se houvesse seria o ideal.
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> eu comprei um notebook da itautec
<sagat> tirei o librix e instalei o ubuntu
<sagat> porém agora não tem audio
<sagat> webcam não funciona
<sagat> será que vai funcionar com o ubuntu ou é melhor eu voltar o librix
<ivanbajr> qual ubuntu instalado?
<SOUL_OF_TOOR> sagat: vai nos manos do #slackware-br que eles manjam
<sagat> tendi
<sagat> eu to com o ubuntu 12.10
<ewerton> estou com o seguinte problema: "Não é possível mover o arquivo "asdf.deb" para a lixeira. Você deseja excluí-lo imediatamente?"
<sagat> o notebook é um itautec W7420
<ewerton> isso ocorre quando tento apagar algo na minha pasta pessoal, alguem pode me ajudar?
<sagat> ewerton - será que o arquivo não está sendo usado
<sagat> aberto
<ewerton> nao
<sagat> veja tambem as permissões do usuário que está usando
<ewerton> qualquer coisa que tento apagar na pasta pessoal acontece isso
<Julinux> Calendário não tem
<sagat> vc ta logado como usuário ?
<sagat> ou como root
<sagat> ?
<Julinux> mas tem uma página com prévias de lançamento
<ewerton> estou rodando o photorec em modo sudo, será que é isto?
<ewerton> photorec é um programa para recuperar arquivos deletados
<ewerton> está em sudo pelo terminal
<sagat> estou no site da itautec para baixar a iso do librix mas não tem
<sagat> só tem atualização
<ewerton> estou com problemas
<ewerton> nao consigo enviar meus arquivos para lixeira, eles são exclusos permanentemente
<ewerton> alguem pode me ajudar?
<convidado> Boa tarde
<convidado> Alguém aí
<CyL> convidado: Diga
<Freed> ola
<Freed> ai alguem pode ajudar ..
<Freed> to querendo instalar o linux na minha maquina
<Freed> em outro hd
<Freed> que ja esta o W7
<Freed> win7
<Freed> porem quando eu gravo o CD nao roda
<vitorlobo> Freed, vc ta gravando o cd em formato imagem?
<vitorlobo> imagem iso
<Freed> agora deu certo
<Freed> o cd tava com a trilha riscada
<Freed> e nao lia
<vitorlobo> Freed, pode ser q dê zica mais a frente
<vitorlobo> na hora de instalar alguma coisa
<vitorlobo> se o cd ta ruim
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> fique atento
<Freed> rs
<Freed> pod cre
<vitorlobo> guigouz, sabe onde vende notebook com linux ou sem s.o?
<vitorlobo> meio escasso n?
<vitorlobo> rs
<guigouz> nao manjo
<guigouz> acho bom vir com windows, pq server como videogame
<guigouz> *serve
<Freed> ai o que eu fasso to tentando instala o UBUNTO em uma partição do HD mais toda vez que clico em "Instalar agora" diz  NENHUM SISTEMA RAIZ FOI DEFINIDO
<Freed> o que eu fasso
<vitorlobo> guigouz, rs, n uso win pra nada
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> guigouz, além do mais, salga mais no preço
<vitorlobo> Freed, http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/9648/pontodemontagem.jpg
<vitorlobo> Freed,  vc precisa definir um ponto de montagem
<vitorlobo> na hora q pede pra particionar la
<vitorlobo> Freed,  Na instalação normal do Ubuntu pelo Live CD quando vc escolhe a partição é preciso Editar (ou alterar) essa partição.
<vitorlobo> Daí vc define o sistema de arquivos (Ext3, Ext4) e o ponto de montagem "\".
<bravosuporte> ola pessoal
<bravosuporte> alguem recomenda o clamav?
<trte> bravosuporte: qual sua pergunta?
<bravosuporte> trte, vc recomenda o clamav?
<Julinux> Pessoal,  queria saber se alguém não tem um layout de blog em wordpress que seja free :)
<FabricioMassuia> Julinux, tem que ser layout personalizado?
<trte> bravosuporte: olha bem, o ubuntu nao precisa de anti-virus, contudo se vc tem um fluxo muito grande compartilhamento e troca de arquivos, ai eu recomendo para caso vc pegue um arqruivo e o passe para otros usuarios
<Julinux> Rapaz, pode ser um nesse estilo do Aprígio
<Julinux> http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/
<Julinux> to afim de fazer um blog falando sobre software livre também
<Julinux> quero mostrar um pouco da minha opnião
<trte> bravosuporte: mais o anti-virus clamav é muito bom, visite a page deles http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/
<bravosuporte> trte, valeu pela dica
<Julinux> porque aqueles grátis que no site do wordpress não são legais
<FabricioMassuia> Julinux, existem vários sites com diversos temas gratuitos para Wordpress... mas provavelmente vai existir algum blog com a mesma "cara" do seu, ou seja, não vai ser personalizado
<Julinux> Uhum,' mas tendo um layout bacana é mais fácil para modificar depois, se não tiver bugado
<FabricioMassuia> tem o http://themeforest.net/ com alguns templates bem legais, mas não são gratuitos, custam algo em torno de $30 - $60. Pode tentar alguém da comunidade do Wordpress para criar um layout gratuito, em troca de um espaço para divulgação de trabalhos em seu site por exemplo...
<BrunoPT> boas
<Julinux> aprigio, ta ai?
<BrunoPT> eu não estou a conseguir entrar em ubuntuforum-pt.org, aparece-me a seguinte mensagem:
<BrunoPT> http://i.imgur.com/i0gLL3J.png
<Julinux> queria saber como faço para ver se meu ubuntu 13.04 já está rodando o mir
<cach> salve geral
<cach> vitorlobo, e ae
<cach> vitorlobo, pode falar?
<vitorlobo> cach, oq?
<MarconM> e ae galera
<MarconM> boa noite
<cach> MarconM, noite
<MarconM> Geowany, \o
<MarconM> e ae
<MarconM> hggdh,
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<cach> Niote
<cach> alguém já viu isso? http://pastebin.com/FCsfCzFx
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-02
<bravosuporte> ble
<cach> blz
<d13g0> quem manja de c++ aqui?
<GuilhermeCunha> d13g0
<GuilhermeCunha> www.dcc.ufrj.br/~francisco_vianna/livros/Estruturas.de.Dados.Usando.C.-.Tenenbaum.pdf
<GuilhermeCunha> não sei se ajuda mto
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<GuilhermeCunha> é c
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<asgard> quem manja de c++ aqui?
<sagat> boa noite
<cach> blz
<sagat> meu note identifica a placa sem fio mas fica caindo
<sagat> oque pode ser
<sagat> alguem pode me ajudar
<GuilhermeCunha> alguém pode me ajudar é boa
<GuilhermeCunha> hAUEhuahe
<cach> Sarve
<Leonardo_> Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Guest77052> tem alguma menina com skype?
<welton> ola boua noite....
<welton> porfavor alguem poderia me ajudar???
<welton> alguem porfavor
<welton> oi
<welton> alguem por favor??
<welton> ola...porfavor alguem me ajuda...???
<JulioSaraiva> O que é um pacote virtual?
<fabiomaca> bommmmm diaaaaaaaa
<Luis___> Bom dia, alguém por aí?
<Rubem> Bom Dia
<Julinux> Luis___, diga
<Luis___> tenho o Ubuntu instalado juntamente com o Windows. Ao dar o boot pelo windows percebi que na pasta C: existe uma pasta chamada Ubuntu ocupando 17 gib de. Outra coisa que notei foi que no boot com o windows ainda aparece a opção de iniciar um ubuntu dentro desse boot do windows e foi o que fiz, quando carregado esse ubuntu dentro do windows, é como se eu tivesse uma ¨nova máquina¨.
<Rubem> ç
<CyL> Luis___: A princípio está tudo bem
<Luis___> Só que os 17 gib é muito espaço, será que posso remover sem interferir no meu ubuntu ¨verdadeiro¨
<CyL> Luis___: Pelo que entendi, esse é o seu Ubuntu verdadeiro
<cach_> dia
<mario__> ola
<mario__> por favor
<mario__> comprei um computador novo
<mario__> ele veio com uma distro linux (Keep)
<mario__> quero migrar para Ubuntu
<cach_> mactimes,
<mario__> já tenho o DVD, mas há algo que não está funcionando
<cach_> ops
<cach_> mario__, o que não funfa?
<mario__> o boot através do CD/DVD
<mario__> trata-se de um PC com American Trends
<cach_> mario__, cara, verifica a bios e na primeira tela tb se não tem um botão específico
<cach_> pega pelo google pelo modelo do note como bootar pelo cd
<mario__> é um Desktop
<mario__> DexPC
<mario__> ja tentei no bios
<mario__> sempre quando coloco primeira opção de boot o CD/DVD ele ignora e acaba dando boot pelo HD com o SO
<cach_> mario__, tenta uma midia gravada em 8x pra ver
<mario__> po mais o equipamento é novo...
<mario__> vou tentar um kurumim que tenho aqui...
<mario__> pior...
<cach_> kkkk
<mario__> o Kurumin funcionou!
<cach_> é a midia mano
<mario__> entao tenho que gravar o ubuntu em 8x?
<cach_> tenta gravar em 8x pra ver o se rola, se possível use o k3b pra gravar o ubuntu
<mario__> o DVD ou a velocidade de gravação?
<mario__> ok
<cach_> grava o dvd no k3b com velocidade de 8x
<mario__> beleza
<mario__> gracias!
<mario__> valeu
<cach_> flw
<cach_> wabraz
<cach_> noises
<mario__> uma consulta: qual que roda melhor?
<cach_> mario__, como assim?
<mario__> o 12.04 ou o 12,10?
<cach_> mario__, 12.10
<mario__> ok
<cach_> mario__, mais atual melhor corrigido ne!
<cach_> mario__, eu penso assim
<mario__> bueno...
<mario__> abrços
<cach_> []s
<rr1> Olpa
<Leandro_> Ola gostaria
<cach_> ?
<cach_> Talvez eu tb
<Leandro_> Gostaria de saber qual versão faço donwload para testar o ubunto sem instal no meu micro
<cach_> pode puxar o atual
<cach_> 12.04 ou 12.10
<cach_> baixa ele é live cd
<cach_> vc roda pelo cd ou dvd e só instalar se quiser
<Leandro_> estou fazendo donwload 10.10
<Leandro_> ops 12,10
<Leandro_> esta tem?
<ivanbajr> tente o 13.04
<cach_> se não me engano todo ubuntu tem
<ivanbajr> sim
<cach_> o ivanbajr é experiente olha aí a dica q legal
<ivanbajr> e melhor pode instalar em um usb
<Leandro_> instalar no pendriver???
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> utilizando um aplicativo para isto.
<Leandro_> sabe qual?
<cach_> unetbootin?
<ivanbajr> eu tenho o unetbootin
<Leandro_> Na verdade estou fazendo download para reset a senha do administrador local.
<ivanbajr> mas deve existir outros.
<cach_> ivanbajr, não dá ra instalar 12 pelo unetbootin no pend rve
<cach_> ?
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> pode sim
<cach_> e qual a diferença dele usar o 12 ou 13 só q é mais atualizado ou outras?
<ivanbajr> em meu pequeno conhecimento
<ivanbajr> a velocidade para entrada do sistema
<ivanbajr> do 13 para o 12 foi muito grande
<ivanbajr> estou utilizando o 13
<cach_> é memso?
<cach_> q da hra?
<Leandro_> entendi
<cach_> e pra usar?
<cach_> o 13 ta mais rápido?
<Leandro_> hum
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> só que lembrando
<cach_> vou instalar no meu pc no lugar do 12
<cach_> lembrando?
<ivanbajr> o 13 não ficou pronto
<cach_> ah é tem isso
<ivanbajr> só no dia 24 de abril
<Leandro_> muito obrigado tks.
<cach_> ivanbajr, vai rolar lançamento em sp ou abc?
<cach_> ?
<ivanbajr> bem
<ivanbajr> ficou complicado
<cach_> pq?
<ivanbajr> pois estou na cidade de joão pessoa na paraiba
<cach_> ivanbajr, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk mas vc não sabe ne kkkkkkkkkkkkkk?
<ivanbajr> um pouco distante
<cach_> ivanbajr, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ivanbajr> vou procurar saber
<ivanbajr> aqui até hoje só aconteceu um evento
<ivanbajr> e faz muito tempo
<cach_> pod crer
<ivanbajr> na época do conectiva
<cach_> eu gosto de eventos com trocas de conhecimento e gente q manja, mas eventos de lançamento pra relax é bem legal tb e sempre tem quem manja
<cach_> uuuu conectiva sou da época do 6... mas nunca mexia nele
<ivanbajr> comecei com o conectiva 5
<cach_> http://ubuntubrsp.com/ubuntu-entre_gregos_e_troianos/
<cach_> ja volto
<ivanbajr> ok
<cach_> fome do cão
<YanGM> cach_, tá na África, passando fome?
<ivanbajr> Africa. Um grande continente
<ivanbajr> tem muitas riquezas
<ivanbajr> e grande politicos ladrões
<ivanbajr> grandes
<cach_> YanGM, pois é neh rapaz
<YanGM> ivanbajr, em termos de desigualdade social, BR não fica atrás
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> bem
<ivanbajr> vou comer
<ivanbajr> chegou meu momento
<DanielNovais> Boa tarde.
<DanielNovais> alguem podi informar aonde faço download do ubuntu live cd
<DanielNovais> alguem?
<CyL> DanielNovais: Já tentou o site do Ubuntu?
<DanielNovais> não achei...mas bem!!! o que estou precisando é o seguinte...tenho um distrito fedora 14 rodando em uma máquina virtual estou precisando copiar todo esse distrito e tranformá-lo em ISO para instalar em outro máquina
<CyL> DanielNovais: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<DanielNovais> ok, vou olhar...estive lendo que pelo remastersys conseugi clonar o HD e fazer isso que estou precisando. será que esse é o melhor método?:
<CyL> DanielNovais: Se entndi bem o que você quer, eu não faço a menor idéia. Parece que a dúvia é específica do fedora.
<DanielNovais> quero clonar um hd que ta rodando em uma maquina virtual
<DanielNovais> somente isso
<DanielNovais> e tranformar em iso
<mschon> Boa tarde!
<mschon> Alguem poderia me dizer qual a diferenca de eu usar o ubuntu normal e a versao LTS ?
<CyL> mschon: a LTS possui suprte extendido (é suportada por mais tempo que a versão comum)
<Julinux> Alguém tem algum conteúdo sobre o gerenciador de pacotes rpm, de preferência vídeo em Pt_br
<cach_new> tarde
<cach_new> Tem algum bot aí livre para um papo? hsuhusus
<adiaswin> boa tarde pessoal
<adiaswin> recentemente fiz uma atualização geral de drivers com um pequeno instalador que a intel fornece
<adiaswin> ele serve para atualizar os drivers intel na maquina
<SeNaDoR> galera não to conseguindo liberar uma porta no 12.10
<SeNaDoR> alguem pode me ajudar?
<adiaswin> senador eu posso tentar te ajudar
<SeNaDoR> adiaswin: opa
<adiaswin> certo o que esta acontecendo ai
<SeNaDoR> eu adiciono com o comando iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3128 -j ACCEPT
<adiaswin> sim
<SeNaDoR> dou um nmap localhost
<SeNaDoR> e não aparece
<adiaswin> se eu intendi bem não ha a saida do comando
<SeNaDoR> a do postgresql aparece
<SeNaDoR> não
<adiaswin> creio que neste problema eu nem possa te ajudar
<SeNaDoR> hum
<adiaswin> eu não tenho experiencia com severs
<adiaswin> mas conheço um colega que pode te ajudar
<SeNaDoR> não tem um comando para configurar rede como se fosse grafico mais não é
<SeNaDoR> configura portas tbm
<SeNaDoR> esqueci o comando
<adiaswin> para configurar redes no linux não ha interface grafica
<SeNaDoR> sim
<SeNaDoR> disse tipo grafica
<SeNaDoR> mas é em texto
<adiaswin> senador, no ubuntuforum ha um colega que pode ajudar voce
<adiaswin> ele e especialista nisso
<SeNaDoR> adiaswin: hum
<SeNaDoR> legal
<SeNaDoR> vou lá
<adiaswin> link: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php
<CyL> SeNaDoR: não sou especialista no assunto, mas e se a porta estiver liberada para uma interface diferente da qual você está abrindo a porta?
<CyL> SeNaDoR: Quero dizer, qual o sentindo de bloquear uma porta no localhost?
<SeNaDoR> hum não sei
<SeNaDoR> vcs sabem um comando similar a esse system-config-network-tui?
<SeNaDoR> no ubuntu?
<SeNaDoR> esse é do centos system-config-network-tui
<CyL> SeNaDoR: qual o resultado de netstat -tunap (pastebin por favor)?
<SeNaDoR> CyL não tem nenhum outro serviço nessa porta
<CyL> SeNaDoR: Cole o resultado num pastebin
<SeNaDoR> CyL: complicado ta numa vm
<SeNaDoR> vou ver aqui
<CyL> SeNaDoR: Supostamente você está tentando acessar este computador a partir de um outro host?
<berberber> galera, como eu atualizo as definições de virus do clamtk??
<paulofr> boa noite para todos
<Guest44913> ???
<eliseu> Como faço para instalar atualizações em ubuntu antigo 9.04?
<eliseu> alguem pode me ajudar?
<hggdh> eliseu: a única opção é actualizar do 9.04 para o 9.10, daí do 9.10 para o 10.04; do 10.04 para o 12.04
<hggdh> (10.04 e 12.04 são versões LTS, e permitem upgrade directo; as outras só permitem upgrade para a próxima no ciclo)
<eliseu> obrigado por me responder! ja tentei isso e da erro quando mando atualizar em quase todos os arquivos
<hggdh> bem, sem saber o erro é difícil fazer qualquer coisa; mas, francamente, é mais rápido ir para a 12.04. Apenas teste antes, para ver compatibilidade
<eliseu> o erro é o 404 falha ao buscar o arquivo no site do br.archive.ubuntu.com
<al4nc4ds> eliseu, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Nao-consigo-instalar-pacotes-de-atualizacoes
<eliseu> Obrigado al4nc4ds realmente minha versão ja está ultrapassada terei que instalar uma nova.
<al4nc4ds> eliseu, siga a diga do colega hggdh
<al4nc4ds> dica*
<eliseu> ja tentei isso mais da erro de cara infelizmente
<ivanbajr> Salve seus arquivos
<al4nc4ds> eliseu,  migre para ubuntu 12.04 e seja feliz, ou se preferir te indico o XFCE ( xubuntu )
<ivanbajr> baixe uma iso suportada por seu micro
<ivanbajr> e fazer uma nova instalação
<ivanbajr> ter cuidado com o 12
<ivanbajr> e pede um pouco de memoria
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-03
<eliseu> Muito obrigado! ivan e al4nc4ds isso mesmo que vou fazer, baixar uma versão mais recente
<xGrind> o Sérgio Benjamim ta on ae no canal?
<Dreank> voltando a lida!
<samurai_black2> Boa noite.
<cach> noite
<GuilhermeCunha> noite
<GuilhermeCunha> bem vindo Dreank
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<GuilhermeCunha> o AL_Kernell também é de Rio Grande
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<GuilhermeCunha> só que é quase bot
<GuilhermeCunha> conecta mas nunca ta
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<AL_Kernell> grande GuilhermeCunha
<AL_Kernell> =P
<AL_Kernell> EAUFDhaufhDUEAfhUEDA
<GuilhermeCunha> opaaaaa
<GuilhermeCunha> hahaha
<AL_Kernell> escutei o barulho aqui
<AL_Kernell> =]
<GuilhermeCunha> hahaha
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<GuilhermeCunha> AL_Kernell cara
<samurai_black2> alguem poderia me falar do canal do debian?
<GuilhermeCunha> achei um cliente de irc muito show
<AL_Kernell> melhor que XChat?
<GuilhermeCunha> sim
<GuilhermeCunha> linkinus
<GuilhermeCunha> muito show
<GuilhermeCunha> se colocar url de imagem mostra até imagem
<GuilhermeCunha> hahaha
<AL_Kernell> óia que luxo
<GuilhermeCunha> hahaha
<AL_Kernell> o XChat é muito tosco kara
<GuilhermeCunha> no /list faz sort por número de users
<GuilhermeCunha> muito bom
<AL_Kernell> eu tive que instalar um plugin, pra usar Tor (esconder meu IP)
<AL_Kernell> foi foda
<AL_Kernell> =]
<AL_Kernell> pq tu usa   /list   ?
<AL_Kernell> linkinus
<AL_Kernell> baixando agora mesmo
<FTDuarte> Boa noite, alguem poderia me ajudar com uma duvida sobre servidores FTP
<GuilhermeCunha> FTDuarte diga
<FTDuarte> Boa noite Guilherme, seguinte
<FTDuarte> tenho 2 linhas de entrada de internet
<GuilhermeCunha> hm
<GuilhermeCunha> ok
<FTDuarte> precisava de algum gerenciador que informe por qual internet o cliente esta entrando no FTP
<GuilhermeCunha> beleza
<FTDuarte> para poder enviar uma especie de requisição, pela mesma internet
<GuilhermeCunha> tens um ftp em um lugar com 2 internets ?
<FTDuarte> meio confuso, mas é mais ou menos por ai a coisa
<FTDuarte> yap
<GuilhermeCunha> ok
<GuilhermeCunha> precisas saber por onde que os clientes entram ?
<FTDuarte> yes
<GuilhermeCunha> cada internet tem um endereço ip diferente
<GuilhermeCunha> eles entram através de um nome ? ftp.blabla.com ?
<FTDuarte> sim
<GuilhermeCunha> então digita o seguinta
<GuilhermeCunha> no terminal
<FTDuarte> é uma das formas
<GuilhermeCunha> host ftp.TEUHOST.com
<GuilhermeCunha> e ve o ip da internet
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<GuilhermeCunha> assim verás para qual ip está apontando o nome
<GuilhermeCunha> se quiser fazer balanceamento de links
<GuilhermeCunha> podes adicionar também o outro endereço ao mesmo nome
<FTDuarte> é que na verdade, eu precisava automatizar esta tarefa, em razão de um outro software
<GuilhermeCunha> dai ele fica trocando a cada requisição
<GuilhermeCunha> automatizar ?
<FTDuarte> é, seria tipo um balance
<GuilhermeCunha> o que ?
<GuilhermeCunha> ok
<GuilhermeCunha> acabei de falar
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<GuilhermeCunha> adiciona uma entrada do tipo a no teu dns
<GuilhermeCunha> exemplo
<GuilhermeCunha> ftp.blabla.com A 1.1.1.1
<GuilhermeCunha> ftp.blabla.com A 1.1.1.2
<GuilhermeCunha> depois
<GuilhermeCunha> o dns fará o balanceamento sozinho
<GuilhermeCunha> é muito fácil
<GuilhermeCunha> ok ?
<GuilhermeCunha> ja venho
<FTDuarte> beleza, vou efetuar uns testes amanhã no servidor
<FTDuarte> qualquer coisa eu venho no forum incomodar
<GuilhermeCunha> FTDuarte: depois me conta
<GuilhermeCunha> ok
<FTDuarte> Muito obrigado pela ajuda cara, valew mesmo
<guina> boa noite
<guina> alguem sabe como isolar os  bad blocks de um had externo
<GuilhermeCunha> guina
<GuilhermeCunha> acho que o gparted faz isto
<GuilhermeCunha> livecd
<guina> esse comando faz com que ele isole e crie uma tabela ext3 " mke2fs -cjv /dev/sdb1" mas para criar a tabela ext4  qual e o comando
<GuilhermeCunha> mkfs.ext4 se não me engano
<guina> quando formato com o gparted depois de pronto ao lado da particao formatada aparece um ponto de esclamacao e quando clico sobre a unidade ele da um erro e diz que nao foi possivel montar a particao
<GuilhermeCunha> vish
<GuilhermeCunha> então o disco ta baleado mesmo
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<FTDuarte> Qual o fabricante do hd
<guina> sansung
<FTDuarte> a samsung tem um aplicativo proprio para esta verificação se não me engano
<FTDuarte> terias que verificar no site, pelo modelo
<GuilhermeCunha> cara
<GuilhermeCunha> eu fiz uma pilha de hd samsumg
<GuilhermeCunha> tudo com 1 ano de uso
<guina> hehehe
<FTDuarte> kkk
<GuilhermeCunha> juro
<GuilhermeCunha> uns 4
<GuilhermeCunha> de 3,5 e 2,5
<GuilhermeCunha> ta complicado
<GuilhermeCunha> graças a deus o do meu mac ainda não deu os doces
<GuilhermeCunha> é um hitachi
<GuilhermeCunha> parece ser bom
<GuilhermeCunha> seagate também parece ser bom
<FTDuarte> outra opção é a seguinte, se determinar mais ou menos o setor que esta, você particiona,
<FTDuarte> depois "desaloca" a partição com problema
<guina> eu uso no meu note um hitachi ate agora ta na boa 2 anos
<GuilhermeCunha> bom saber
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<FTDuarte> cara, o meu hitachi ta levando um laço faz uns 3 anos, rsrsr
<guina> ja formatei ele umas 10x
<FTDuarte> uma boa noite pra quem fica, obrigado pela ajuda no canal
<guina> to usando o ubuntu 12.10 muito bom
<Fuzzer> olá
<Fuzzer> alguém?
<Julinux> Fuzzer, diga
<Fuzzer> tudo beleza?
<Fuzzer> Gostaria de saber como funciona as coisas aqui
<Fuzzer> é a primeira vez que entro aqui.
<GuilhermeCunha> dúvida ?
<Fuzzer> sim
<Fuzzer> você fala dúvida sobre Ubuntu? Na verdade não, só quero participar mais da comunidade Ubuntu.
<ubuntero> Fuzzer, http://bit.ly/WL7hQz
<ubuntero> Fuzzer, ali vai saber tudo sobre o canal
<bro> Estou fazendo um trabalho para faculdade, alguém sabe me dizer as especificações técnicas do so ubunto se não for incomodar?
<bro> ubuntu
<GuilhermeCunha> bro
<GuilhermeCunha> requisitos minimos você quer dizer ?
<bro> jisso mesmo
<Fuzzer> Ok ubuntero, vou olhar o link
<bro> no site tem algum link?
<bro> vou dar mais uma vasculhada boa noite pessoal.
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Eu gostaria de personalizar a lista "Outros programas" no Gerenciador de Atualizações, e não encontro como. Procurei em /etc/apt/sources.list.d, mas pelo que pude ver, não é possível por ali configurar descrições e títulos para as entradas, apenas comentários. Alguém sabe como fazer?
<AlexandreMBM> Talvez seja em arquivo de configuração do Gerenciador de Atualizações, ou da Central de Programas. Alguém sabe aonde fica? Vou procurar.
<AlexandreMBM> Não é em /etc/update-manager
<MWallaceSD> E ae galerinha blz?
<MWallaceSD> Uma perguntinha um pouco fora de tema
<MWallaceSD> Se sabe que antes a FSF recomendava muito o Debian, altualmente qual é a distro Linux que o Stelman recomenda ???
<cach_> falae
<cach_> vixi outra perguntinha fora de contexto.. Alguém sabe a resposta pro MWallaceSD  !!!!???
<MWallaceSD> Depois da guerrinha do e-mail dele dizendo que o Ubuntu vem com spyware e solicitando a comunidade flisol a ñ instalar ubuntu
<cach_> ???
<MWallaceSD> Eu gostaria de saber qual é a distro que eles recomendam
<cach_> MWallaceSD, to tentando ver em outro knal tb masa galera tb não respondeu
<cach_> hra que te responderem me fala ok? Fiquei curioso tb!
<Julinux> de acordo com meus conhecimentos ele deve recomendar as distribuições que são pura da comunidade e não de empresa. que defini quem defini a distro final é a comunidade e não empresas como cannonical e redhat
<cach_> MWallaceSD,
<cach_> consegui algo
<cach_> MWallaceSD,  http://www.gnu.org/distros/free-distros.html
<cach_> flw vlw
<Fisico> tem um máquina aqui com o windows 8 e tem esse lance do boot da placa mãe seguro, tem como desativar isso para eu colocar o ubuntu?
<Fisico> alguém sabe?
<xGrind> Fisico, Ubuntu 12.10 ja tem essa chave no grub 2 eu acho
<xGrind> quem pode te dizer é o hggdh ><
<Fisico> xGrind: obrigado, xo ver
<vitorlobo> Fisico,
<ewerton> Boa tarde!
<ewerton> Qual comando eu faço para abrir um programa em workspace diferente?
<vitorlobo> ewerton, axo q é alt + ctrl mais >
<vitorlobo> no caso > é seta
<vitorlobo> pro lado
<ewerton> sim, mas no terminal, ~$ thunderbird (para abrir no workspace 2)
<robinhood> alguem ai
<robinhood> pode me ajudar?
<vitorlobo> robinhood, talvez...falta vc nos dizer com oq
<vitorlobo> rs
<robinhood> to com problema no debian
<robinhood> uso debian 6 amd 64
<robinhood> problema no audio
<robinhood> qando abro 2 programas de audio
<robinhood> 1 para
<vitorlobo> robinhood, oq especificamente?
<robinhood> oO
<vitorlobo> robinhood, pra mim isso seria uma solução boa rs
<robinhood> controlador de audio
<vitorlobo> pra ouvir 2 audios de vez
<vitorlobo> é loucura
<vitorlobo> rs
<robinhood> vitorlobo, tipo
<robinhood> é q skype nao funfa
<robinhood> o audio
<robinhood> so sai no navegador
<robinhood> ai qando entro no skype primeiro
<vitorlobo> robinhood, abre ai o terminal e digita alsamixer
<robinhood> nao sai audio do navegador
<robinhood> oO
<vitorlobo> e da uma conferida se as barrinhas etao todas em cima
<robinhood> root@debian:/home/robinhood# alsamixer
<robinhood> bash: alsamixer: comando não encontrado
<robinhood> root@debian:/home/robinhood#
<robinhood> ta sem alsa
<robinhood> oO
<vitorlobo> lembrando q o skype vc tem q acionar as configs de audio dele
<ewerton> meu skype tbm, mas é meu mic que nunca funciona, tem que configurar?
<vitorlobo> robinhood, apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<vitorlobo> ewerton, apt-get install libasound2 alsa-utils alsa-oss
<robinhood> vitor_makyama,
<robinhood> pronto
<robinhood> puz as barras
<robinhood> tudo no maximo
<vitorlobo> robinhood, agora digita alsactl store
<vitorlobo> robinhood,  pra salvar as configs
<vitorlobo> robinhood,  agora da um reboot
<vitorlobo> robinhood, pq o som costuma a instalar depois de um reboot infelizmente
<boiko> robinhood: é debian ou ubuntu?  se for debian mesmo talvez seja mais fácil conseguir ajuda no #debian-br
<vitorlobo> alguns drivers sao chatos
<hggdh> desde que ele não esteja rodando como root...
<robinhood> tipo
<vitorlobo> boiko, debian-br vive vazio rs
<vitorlobo> levando em conta q ubuntu é da mesma fonte
<robinhood> boiko, mais la é morto
<robinhood> pow
<vitorlobo> serve aqui tbm penso
<robinhood> sim
<robinhood> vitorlobo, isso q ia falar
<robinhood> tipo
<robinhood> fiz aqui
<boiko> vitorlobo: só pra tentar manter os canais focados, não que seja contra ajudar usuários de debian
<robinhood> so que eu vi aqui a configuração de saida e entrada de audio do meu skype
<robinhood> ele ta usando o pulseuadio
<robinhood> ele ta usando o pulseaudio
<robinhood> oq seria esse pulseaudio/
<vitorlobo> ewerton, instala o xubuntu q vc vai ser uma criança mais feliz
<robinhood> ?
<robinhood> vo rebootar
<robinhood> aki e testar
<robinhood> ja venho
<boiko> robinhood: pulseaudio é um servidor de som, serve justamente pra poder usar vários apps ao mesmo tempo (de forma resumida)
<ewerton> Estou usando o GNOME 13.04
<vitorlobo> ewerton, nem sabia q existia o gnome tao evoluído assim
<vitorlobo> ewerton,  achava q o gnome tinha parado até entao no 3.0
<vitorlobo> xGrind, gnome 13.04 vc ja viu?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: gnome 3.8 é o atual; para o UBuntu, stamos ainda no 3.6
<vitorlobo> hggdh, 3x =]
<vitorlobo> hggdh, ta animado com o unity next?
<vitorlobo> rs
<ewerton> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.176404222510788.1073741827.100004236334075&type=3
<ewerton> olha ai uns prints
<hggdh> vitorlobo: uso KDE
<xGrind> aow
<xGrind> ewerton, o skype ta bugando no Ubuntu 13.04
<xGrind> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/03/skype-no-ubuntu-13-04-64-bits/
<ewerton> o meu está funcionando, o problema é que não me ouvem no microfone, o vitorlobo disse pra eu instalar uns esquemas lá em cima, daqui a pouco vou instalar
<ewerton> eu gostaria de saber como faço para abrir um programa em outro workspace via terminal... ninguém sabe?
<dtcrshr> ewerton: outra sessao do terminal rola no ctrl shift t
<dtcrshr> mas na real n entendi muito o que vc quer
<xGrind> ewerton, pq via terminal? se ja usa ubuntu, pq nao aproveitar a interface grafica? o.O
<vitorlobo> ewerton, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,92800.0.html
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  é pq é h4x0r
<vitorlobo> rs
<ewerton> no aplicativos de sessão, eu quero que os seguintes programas abram juntamente com o sistema: thunderbird, empathy, rhythmbox, mas eu quero que cada um inicie em um workspace diferente, e não tudo no mesmo workspace
<xGrind> ewerton, o.O
<xGrind> pra que isso?
<ewerton> Não tem motivo, eu quero saber, kkk
<ewerton> E usar
<Julinux> a função do /etc/hosts não é da um nome para a máquina na rede?
<gbs> eu uso skype no ubunto 13.04
<gbs> sem problema algum o_O
<gbs> 4.1.0.20 a versão
<vitorlobo> ewerton,  vc terá q primeiro...se concentrar a beira mar treinando a tecnica do haduko segundo vega ...depois, vc terá q aprimora-la para o haducken
<vitorlobo> ewerton, ai depois, vc estará pronto para aprender isso ai
<nicolascb> hello world
<xGrind> nicolascb, print('Helo World')
<xGrind> :D
<vitorlobo> ewerton, ai vc usa isso aqui, e faz tdo isso http://biebian.sourceforge.net/
<ewerton> o link já entregou a brincadeira
<ewerton> kkk
<ewerton> eu que desenvolvi este sistema que superou linux mac e windows
<ewerton> são poucas coisas que eu gostaria de saber, sobre isso que disse agora, e como iniciar um programa maximizado/minimizado/restaurado pelo terminal
<nicolascb> JUSTIN BIEBER, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<xGrind> ewerton, maximizado/ minimizado/ restaurado ao mesmo tempo? como assim man?
<vitorlobo> ele gostou
<vitorlobo> rs
<nicolascb> PQP... rsrsrs
<xGrind> vitorlobo, ta afim de fazer um Neymar Linux? kk
<ewerton> xGrind, não cara, kkk
<vitorlobo> nicolascb, http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/
<ewerton> não ao mesmo tempo, exemplo idiota: ~$ thunderbird --maximized
<ewerton> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/483555_445758122168701_396830510_n.jpg
<robinhood> pow
<vitorlobo> xGrind, Teló Linux
<vitorlobo> da até pra juntar
<vitorlobo> TeLínux
<robinhood> nao adiantou nada
<robinhood> acho q vo instalar
<robinhood> o kubuntu
<robinhood> kkk
<robinhood> mesmo ja vem tudo pronto
<robinhood> e é kde
<ewerton> Inri Linux
<vitorlobo> o display do Inri Linux é
<vitorlobo> ô PâI
<ewerton> Chapolinux
<ewerton> Faria muito sucesso...
<vitorlobo> ewerton, estuda Linux from stratch e cria um ai
<vitorlobo> rs
<ewerton> from stratch? vou pesquisar o que é isso
<ewerton> ah tah ^^
<robinhood> http://linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/lmde201303/cinnamon.png
<nicolascb> LFS
<ewerton> fui acidentado de moto ontem, moto a 60 km/h escorregou na pista enquanto chovia
<ewerton> agora sou canhoto no mouse kkk
<nicolascb> lol man... na hora de freiar?
<ewerton> sim, eu freio geralmente dianteiro e traseiro
<ewerton> a roda da frente escorregou e perdi totalmente o controle, a moto simplesmente deitou em linha reta
<hggdh> lowside...
<ewerton> cara, rolei pra caramba na velocidade que estava, um cara estava vindo contra de moto e viu tudo, foi que socorreu
<ewerton> primeira coisa que me veio na cabeça era se o celular estava funcionando ou não kkk
<hggdh> não, a primeira coisa que te veio a cabeça foi o chão... espero que no capacete, na verdade
<nicolascb> tenso..
<ewerton> nao prendi o capacete, ele saiu na queda, mas nao bati a cabeça, a moto já era, mas nao tenho o que reclamar
<xGrind> ewerton, na proxima tu prende o capacete fio :D
<ewerton> eu sei que vcs sabem pilotar, mas mesmo assim, cuidado kkk, eu jamais pensei em cair assim e cai.
<hggdh> <sigh/> luvas, bota, roupa de proteção?
<xGrind> eu ando devagar qndo chove. da medo de derrapar
<xGrind> hggdh, no Brasil é obrigado somente capacete
<hggdh> xGrind: aqui depende do estado. Alguns determinam que não podemos ter a cabeça descoberta. Logo, um lenço resolve
<ewerton> vou andar de luvas daqui pra frente, escoriações na mão é a pior coisa, não dá pra usar o pc e nem... sabem neh?
<ewerton> huahuahuahua
<xGrind> hggdh, esses dias apareceu na televisão, um deputado q criou uma lei q nao obrigava o uso de capacete. vai vendo as ideia do cara
<hggdh> novamente, depende do estado. No Texas, é *sugerido* proteger-se a cabeça.
<ewerton> ta louco?
<ewerton> tem que linchar um cara desses, pra mim é homicida
<hggdh> eu, quando andava, ia todo coberto (capacete, botas, luvas, e couro de cima a baixo)
<nicolascb> derrepente, em algumas avenidas, não precisaria do capacete mesmo...
<hggdh> ewerton: é bastante comum, em acidentes de moto onde o (futuro) paciente sai lixando o chão de perder-se dedos ou função
<xGrind> tem ate air bag pra moto agora
<hggdh> mas, pelo menos foi um lowside, onde normalmente temos tempo de separar-mos da moto, e torcer para que os carros atras não passem por cima
<nicolascb> a LPI possui chat?
<hggdh> tinha uma BMW aqui -- queria comprar -- que tem freio ABS e é automático para freio dianteiro e traseiro
<hggdh> e ainda tinha controle de tração... muito menor risco de highside
<ewerton> Qual o sistema operacional vocês usam? (Sistema, ambiente gráfico, versão, bits) o meu é Ubuntu GNOME 13.04 x86
<hggdh> kubuntu 13.04 x86_64
 * dtcrshr claps for the offtopic without bans
<dtcrshr> uma nova era abrota!
<hggdh> dtcrshr: é, deixei correr solto. Mas esqueça desta nova era, não vai ocorrer
<nicolascb> Fedora 18 - kde
<dtcrshr> hggdh: CERTEZA http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-13jJFJVMd4o/UPbdimHlMOI/AAAAAAAAA6U/gvqTcWrj0fE/s1600/ubuntubr.png
<dtcrshr> ewerton: uso o cinnamon
<sistematico> Aqui se usar esse capacete: http://goo.gl/KnlD7 já tá de boa.
<xGrind> ewerton, Xubuntu 12.04 i386
<ewerton> melhor andar sem, kkk
<ewerton> O Ubuntu me deu muito trabalha mês passado, Unity 12.10 dando relatório de erro sem parar
<ewerton> Me adaptei com Ubuntu GNOME 13.04, só trava quando clico em Atividades, travamento de 3 segundos...
<ewerton> as vezes reinicia o gnome-shell
<sistematico> ewerton: Usa o OpenBox.
<sistematico> hggdh: O certo é /ignore *![ident]@* all ou *!~[ident]@*?
<sistematico> Fiquei na dúvida.
<vitorlobo> ewerton, corrigindo...ubuntu 13.04 , gome shell
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> ewerton, *gnome shell
<hggdh> sistematico: depende de como o usuário está identificado
<ewerton> nao foi decidido que o nome é ubuntu gnome?
<sistematico> hggdh: Supondo que sou eu: ~lucas@freebsd/lover/sistematico
<sistematico> hggdh: /ignore *!lucas@* all ou *!~lucas@* ?
<sistematico> Com ~né?
<vitorlobo> ewerton, onde vc leu isso?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<hggdh> o ~ é parte da indetificação, sim
<sistematico> Maravilha, obrigado.
<hggdh> deixe-me encontrar-te aqui
<ewerton> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-gnome-torna-se-variante-oficial-ubuntu.html
<CyL> sistematico: Depende de como o IDENT do usuário é definido
<sistematico> CyL: Citei eu mesmo como exemplo.
<sistematico> CyL: Sacou?
<sistematico> ~lucas@freebsd/lover/sistematico
<CyL> sistematico: Olhe o meu, vai perceber que não tem um ~
<hggdh> sistematico: se eu quero ignorar quaisquer  ~lucas -- /ignore ~lucas@*
<sistematico> Verdade.
<CyL> Formato do hostmask nick!user@host
<sistematico> hggdh: Aí que tá o truque.
<sistematico> Eu quero ignorar a pessoa mesmo que ela mude de nick ou ip :)
<sistematico> Sacou?
<hggdh> sistematico: difícil, a menos que seja resgistrada
<CyL> sistematico: se for na freenode vai ter que usar o cloak
<CyL> Ou whatever o hggdh disse :D
<hggdh> sistematico: /ignore *!~lucas@*
<sistematico> É isso mesmo.
<CyL> O usuário também pode mudar o user dele
<sistematico> Acho que funcionou aqui, até a pessoa mudar o usuário, claro.
<CyL> o que não muda é o cloak
<CyL> sistematico: Não precisa mudar o usuário
<sistematico> *!~lucas@* assim precisa.
<hggdh> pois é. o Cloak -- se tiver um -- será sempre o mesmo
<CyL> O fato é que o user é tão fácil de mudar quanto o nick
<sistematico> Assim eu vou ignorar qualquer um que venha a usar o usuário lucas, independente de quem seja, certo?
<CyL> sistematico: A menos que o usuário lucas informe ao irc que ele é outro usuário
<hggdh> nada no IRC é permanente :-)
<hggdh> ah, maldade...
<CyL> A menos que, como no usuario de exemplo que acabei de usar, o servidor foce um ident
<CyL> EU informei um outro user, mas o meu servidor está executando o serviço de ident, aí o IRC tem como saber o nome real do usuario
<CyL> Se o sujeito estiver conectando da maquina dele diretamente
<CyL> Provavelmente nao vai ter como
<CyL> sistematico: Em nome da ciência vou fazer uma conexao direta!
<CyL> Viram?
<hggdh> yep
<CyL> quando não há servico de ident podemos usar qualquer usuário
<CyL> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ident_protocol
 * CyL curiosamente está lendo a RFC do protocolo IRC, e achou o propósito da pergunta interessante dado o momento
<CyL> Ou melhor dizendo, o conjunto de RFCs
<CyL> Já que sáo 4
<kiem> Ola
<kiem> adiaswin
<sistematico> Vou jogar.
<sistematico> Um abraço.
<adiaswin> va-la sistematico
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com uma dúvida sobre uso do git, queria saber se é possível manter uma copia local de algo mas manter pastas dentro da copia sem bloquear a atualização com o git pull?
<EduardeCalibal> Por que no momento sempre que eu altero algo dentro das pastas produzidas pelo git ele para de atualizar...  :-/
<tiago> Boa tarde
<tiago> OI?
<adiaswin> boa tarde tiago
<EduardeCalibal> Boa tarde.
<tiago> preciso de ajuda
<adiaswin> bem fale teu problema e tentarei te ajudar
<tiago> perdi minha senha de root
<adiaswin> opa tiago essa foi dificil
<tiago> e não consigo entra no Ggrub para trocar
<adiaswin> olha tiago o grub e o gerenciador de boot do linux
<adiaswin> tiago creio que a unica opção que tenha agora seja reinstalar o sistema
<EduardeCalibal> Não...
<EduardeCalibal> Inicia o sistema com cd de inicialização.
<tiago> puts... ainda tenho esperança pelo live cd
<EduardeCalibal> Tendo ele em execução pode entrar no sistema com chroot.
<adiaswin> se fosse windows eu lhe recomendaria um programa chamado konboot ele quebra a senha
<EduardeCalibal> Pegou tiago?
<tiago> não tenho esse cd Eduarde
<EduardeCalibal> Qualquer linux serve cara.
<EduardeCalibal> Desde que consiga ler os teus discos.
<tiago> problema é esse não tenho
<EduardeCalibal> Além de inicializar por cd pode também fazer isso por pendriver.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou meio apertado aqui mas é relativamente simples.  Busca na internet sobre imagens do sistema que quer, como ubuntu ou debian.
<EduardeCalibal> E sobre o uso do chroot para recuperar sua senha.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou lá.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<tiago> certo obrigado
<hggdh> EduardeCalibal: é possível. Mas é mais fácil manter-se estes gits separados
<hggdh> EduardeCalibal: *antes* de começar a criar/alterar coisas, crie um branch privado (tipo git checkout -b meuBranch)
<hggdh> e faça tuas alterações lá
<hggdh> EduardeCalibal: para voltar ao master e actualizar, git checkout master && git pull
<hggdh> EduardeCalibal: para continuar no trabalho, git checkout meuBranch
<EduardeCalibal> hggdh, cara, só queria ter o seguinte, tenho n pastas que não são minhas.
<EduardeCalibal> E alguns scripts em uma pasta.
<EduardeCalibal> Quando alterar queria ignorar apenas a minha pasta, é uma pasta local e não faz parte do todo.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o restante deveria ser atualizado.
<EduardeCalibal> Hoje eu uso um git stash para matar minhas atualizações e depois uso novamente o git pull.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas parece que isso causa alguns erros na atualizações.
<hggdh> EduardeCalibal: git ignore (se realmente não existe no master)
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem essa opção, vou ver no help.
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> git ignore --help
<hggdh> ;e um comando, não uma opção
<hggdh> (comand do git)
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas quando uso o ignore sozinho ele refuga.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas esse help ele mostrou.
<hggdh> git ignore <alguma coisa>
<EduardeCalibal> Quando der esse ignore mesmo que haja mais coisas na pasta ignorada ele não ira pegar?
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, no master.
<hggdh> git ignore normalmente é git ignore pasta/*
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, é que tem a seguinte situação, pasta-não-minha/pasta-não-minha/minha-pasta
<EduardeCalibal> Quero que ele atualize o restante da arvore, só não toque na minha pasta.
<hggdh> git ignore minha-pasta/*
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  Vou testar, obrigado.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<hggdh> não importaria onde minha-pasta estaria
<hggdh> oops. provavelmente uma boa ideia é escapar o * -- git ignore "minha-pasta/*"
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<eliseu> queria baixar uma versão do ubuntu que não fosse muito pesada e ainda tivesse como baixar as atualizaçoes alguem pode me sugerir?
<adiaswin> eleiseu tente o ubuntu alternative
<adiaswin> ele vem sem o ambiente grafico
<adiaswin> ai você pode instala-lo como quiser
<eliseu> é que sou novo no linux queria um com grafico pra me familiarizar primeiro
<adiaswin> certo eliseu então ultilize o xubuntu ou lubuntu
<adiaswin> eles são mais leves que o ubuntu com o unity
<eliseu> beleza Cara! alguem tem mais alguma sugestao
<adiaswin> eliseu ainda tem outras distros como o linux mint que ja vem com varios programas ulteis
<eliseu> mais é do ubuntu esse?
<adiaswin> sim
<adiaswin> e uma distro baseada no ubuntu eliseu
<eliseu> é que queria baixar um ubuntu de uma versão nao tao nova mais que ainda conseguisse baixar atualizaçoes
<adiaswin> uma verção não tão nova
<eliseu> isso
<adiaswin> certo você ira instalar o ubuntu em que pc
<eliseu> é que meu professor pediu que fosse ubuntu
<eliseu> mais meu pc é antigo
<adiaswin> mas qual o hardware do teu pc eliseu
<eliseu> sei que a ultima 12.4 é pesada
<adiaswin> eliseu não e pesada
<adiaswin> depende do pc que vai executa-lo
<eliseu> é o meu é um pentium 4 40gb de hd 512memoria
<adiaswin> eliseu
<adiaswin> creio que o xubuntu 12.04 ficaria bom neste pc
<eliseu> mais ele é mesma coisa que o ubuntu
<adiaswin> não ele tem um ambiente grafico bem mais leve
<drai> hum
<eliseu> quero instalar um ubuntu que não seja tao pesado e que ainda possa baixar as atualizações
<adiaswin> eliseu ja deixei minha resposta
<adiaswin> xubuntu 12.04
<eliseu> obrigado! havia te perguntado se ele é igual a ubuntu normal
<eliseu> ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-04
<vitorlobo> hggdh, http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/
<vitorlobo> porncowboy, essa em homenagem a vc http://gnu.ethz.ch/.lesbian.mine.nu/
<porncowboy> tu ta de sacanegem que existe isso kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Fmiranda> Boa Noite
<fmiranda1> Boa Noite!
<fmiranda1> //chanserv
<xGrind> ?
<fmiranda1> Fala galera.. Gostaria de saber como está o projeto colaborativo da Wiki do Ubuntu... Alguém tem alguma informação?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  juro q n entendo uns caras q entram aqui
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> fmiranda1, cara doente. nao tem oq faz, vai assistir ratinho
<fmiranda1> xGrind, Qual o objetivo do #canal?
<xGrind> fmiranda1, suporte ao Ubuntu
<fmiranda1> xGrind, Perfeito... Exatamente por iso perguntei sobre o projeto Wiki do Ubuntu...
<fmiranda1> Quando existe um projeto colaborativo, de acordo com a filosofia do software livre as pessoas se ajudam com a finalidade de divulgar o projeto e torá-lo popular....
<vitorlobo> fmiranda1, sabemos disso
<vitorlobo> fmiranda1,  mas vc ta no caminho errado
<vitorlobo> fmiranda1, quem ta que estipula as diretrizes do ubuntu? a canonical
<xGrind> fmiranda1, oq vc quer saber sobre a wiki?
<vitorlobo> fmiranda1, a comunidade contribui...mas limitadamente
<vitorlobo> fabiomaca, o ubuntu nao é tão "colaborativo" quanto parece
<vitorlobo> fabiomaca, ops
<vitorlobo> fmiranda1, !
<vitorlobo> fmiranda1, o ubuntu é bastante "cooportativo"
<vitorlobo> fmiranda1, n é simplesmente...."quero ajudar" e pronto...entende? há uma série de requisitos burocráticos até...a serem preenchidos até vc conseguir contribuir de alguma forma
<fmiranda1> Perfeito... Eu entendo isso... A questão de ter lançado a pergunta exatamente aqui é para que sejam discutidas ideias de melhorias... O que não pode acontecer é o #canal ficar mais de 5 minutos sem alguém perguntar nada.. dá impressão que está abandonado...
<vitorlobo> fmiranda1, me estranha é vc notar isso só agora
<hggdh> não é bem assim, vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> hggdh, nao é "bem assim" ja respondeu
<vitorlobo> vc poderia dizer "nao é assim"
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  ao certo, parece q vc me deu certa razão
<vitorlobo> em parte
<hggdh> vitorlobo: não. Ubuntu *é* um projeto comunitário.
<Erijan> olá
<hggdh> e, se não gosta dele, podes mudar. Até de canal
<fmiranda1> Pelo que entendi, a parada ficou muito politizada!
<hggdh> fmiranda1: politizada... infelismente sempre foi. Muita gente confunde Canonical com Ubuntu
<fmiranda1> Hum..
<Erijan> alguém sabe como desistalar o ubunto sem precisar formatar o HD? ta dando problemas na inicializaçao do meu pc
<xGrind> Erijan, só formatando. Ubuntu não é um aplicativo do windows. É um SO
<ivanbajr> Dentro do conhecimento que tenho
<ivanbajr> isto não pode ser feito
<Erijan> mas tipo, não tem como removê-lo sem precisar formatar o windows?
<ivanbajr> Calma
<Erijan> pq tenho prgramas de contabilidade na partição e não posso perder esses dados
<ivanbajr> Você instalou o ubuntu dentro do wind?
<Erijan> sim
<Erijan> ta o ubunto junto com o windows
<Erijan> dual boot
<ivanbajr> Calma
<ivanbajr> dentro do wind ou ao lado em outra partição?
<Erijan> junto
<ivanbajr> wind em uma partição e ubuntu em outra?
<Erijan> ta junto os 2
<Erijan> é o ubunto 12.10
<xGrind> Erijan, usou o wubi?
<Erijan> que tem a opção de instalar o linux ao lado do windows 7
<ivanbajr> ok
<xGrind> Erijan, mas vc instalou o Ubuntu com o windows aberto?
<Erijan> foi pelo pen drive
<Erijan> n
<Erijan> fui no boot de inicialização e escolhi iniciar pelo pen drive
<Erijan> como se fosse instalar o windows pelo drive sacas
<ivanbajr> ok
<xGrind> Erijan, o windows 7 possui um particionador de disco parecido com o gparted. nele da pra voce  redimensionar a partição
<xGrind> por ex, voce separou uma partição e nao vai mais usar. da pra voltar 'juntar' com a do windows.
<xGrind> mas nao sei se vai dar, pq nao sei se os dois estão iguais: primario ou extendido
<Erijan> eu fiz isso cara mas o windows não ta aceitando mais partições
<ivanbajr> qual seu ubuntu?
<Erijan> fui no boot de inicialização e escolhi iniciar pelo pen drive
<Erijan> 12.10
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> tens as ultmas atualizações do 12.10
<Erijan> sim
<ivanbajr> como do seu wind 7?
<Erijan> como se fosse instalar o windows pelo drive sacas
<Erijan> sim
<irtigor> É só formatar a partição do Ubuntu, e depois recuperar a mbr pra acessar o Windows.
<ivanbajr> Ele pode não saber recuperar a mbr?
<Erijan> o problema é que a partição do linux é a mesma do windows
<ivanbajr> e vai ficar sem ter condições de inicializar o sistema
<Erijan> n prestei atenção na hora de instalar
<ivanbajr> não pode ser a mesma
<ivanbajr> são duas partições distintas
<Erijan> hmm blz
<ivanbajr> peque seu pendrive
<ivanbajr> e fazer um boot
<Erijan> mas tipo, como faço pra mim axar a partição do linux?
<ivanbajr> por ele
<Kam_Kim> recuperar mbr do windows
<Erijan> ok
<Erijan> certo
<ivanbajr> dentro do ubuntu
<Kam_Kim> depois recuperar grub do linux
<Erijan> o meu notebook tem a opção de restaurar o windows, posso usar ela pra recuperar a mbr do winodws?
<ivanbajr> vai ter a opção de experimentar o ubuntu
<ivanbajr> ao abrir o sistema
<ivanbajr> deves procurar um aplicativo
<ivanbajr> com o nome de gparted
<Kam_Kim> recuperar através do modo texto no windows
<ivanbajr> e com ele aberto vai identicar as parições
<Erijan> hmm sakei
<ivanbajr> tens cuidado para não formatar a partição do teu wind 7
<Erijan> certo
<ivanbajr> e boa sorte
<ivanbajr> mas estranho teu sistema apresentar problema
<ivanbajr> na inicialização
<Erijan> mas se eu formatar a partição do  linux eu vou conseguir da boot no windows normalmente?
<Erijan> deu problema na hora de exar partições pq meu hd tem3 partições
<ivanbajr> lembro que isto aconteceu quando estava com meu hd danificado
<Erijan> *achar
<ivanbajr> recuperar mbr vem a ser outro problema que deve ler algo antes
<ivanbajr> para saber fazer
<Kam_Kim> seu sistema é dual-boot
<Erijan> s
<ivanbajr> http://www.guiadopc.com.br/dicas/13098/como-recuperar-o-boot-mbr-do-windows-7.html
<Erijan> o único problema é que o "prgrama" que dá o dual boot é do ubunto
<Kam_Kim> Dá uns minutos, vou te enviar os comandos
<Kam_Kim> Desculpe, ta no pc e meu filhote ta dormindo, mas tive o mesmo probelma
<Kam_Kim> não conseguiam nem formatar meu pc
<Erijan> eu n keria remover o ubunto mas depois q instalei ele o notebook demora muito pra dar o bott
<Erijan> boot
<Erijan> ele dava em 10 seg
<Kam_Kim> então corri atras, resolvi o mbr e depois
<Erijan> agora qndo eu aperto o botão d ligar demora muito pra aparecer a tela do boot
<Erijan> eu ligo e as luzes do notebook acendem
<Kam_Kim> depende do processador e programas instalados
<Erijan> core i5
<Erijan> 6gb de ram
<Erijan> geforce 540m
<Erijan> mas o problema é que eu aperto o botão e as luzes acendem
<Erijan> mas a tela continua escura
<Erijan> eu preciso ficar ligando e desligando pra poder dar o boot normal
<Erijan> isso aconteceu depois d eu instalar o ubunto
<porncowboy> quit
<kim_> Sou novato em linux, qual melhor cliente para IRC?
<Idsi> Kim_, tenta o xchat
<GuilhermeCunha> a
<Nerdmaddog> : )
<Nerdmaddog> Anybody here?
<fabiomaca1> no
<CyL> Nerdmaddog: Qual a pergunta?
<Nerdmaddog> Alguém usa backtrack
<Nerdmaddog> ou já usou?
<Nerdmaddog> e poderia me relatar
<Nerdmaddog> se no processo de atualização,
<Nerdmaddog> por exemplo, no caso ele é uma versão 10.04
<Nerdmaddog> baseada no ubuntu como devem saber...
<Nerdmaddog> se eu atualizar quais bugs poderão ocorrer...
<kernel> tela azul
<kernel> kkkkkk
<Nerdmaddog> ah vá!
<Nerdmaddog> colta pro winows...
<kernel> AHUIehuaeh
<Nerdmaddog> Volta pro window**
<Nerdmaddog> Queria fazer esse teste,
<Nerdmaddog> mas depois de ter configurado o BT completamente e retirar os bugs
<Nerdmaddog> da distribuição...
<Nerdmaddog> não quero ter que configurar tudo novamente.,
<kernel> lazy!
<CyL> Nerdmaddog: O BackTrack está em precesso de obsolescência
<Nerdmaddog> Fiz o teste de add a source list do BT em versões mais recentes
<Nerdmaddog> MAs o menu acabou sendo algo que eu considerei trabalhoso demasiadamente...
<Nerdmaddog> Sim, claro...
<Nerdmaddog> Mas a obsolência,
<Nerdmaddog> serão nos repositórios...
<Nerdmaddog> o que pode ser revertido facilmente....
<Nerdmaddog> e o sistema poderá ser atualizado
<Nerdmaddog> tanto os pacotes como as ferramentas.
<CyL> Nerdmaddog: Como, se não serão mais disponibilizadas atualizações para o BT?
<Nerdmaddog> kkkkkkkkkk
<Nerdmaddog> Cara você não sabe adicionar repositórios?
<Nerdmaddog> Eles servem pra isso...
<Nerdmaddog> Eu já fiz isso no meu,
<CyL> Nerdmaddog: Os repositórios são específicos para uma idstribuição.
<Nerdmaddog> Tanto que uso as versões mais recentes de boa parte dos programas
<Nerdmaddog> Sim, conheço isso..
<CyL> Bom, eu tentei avisar.
<Nerdmaddog> Bom, mas minha dúvida não é está
<Nerdmaddog> é que mencionei...
<Nerdmaddog> gostaria de saber
<Nerdmaddog> se alguém fez o processo,
<Nerdmaddog> e saber no que deu...
<Nerdmaddog> é só isso...
<CyL> Nerdmaddog: Por favor, pare de usar o IRC como MSN. Coloque todas as suas sentenças numa única linha.
<Nerdmaddog> Minha maneira de escrever é esta;
<Nerdmaddog> Lições de morais ortográficas ou métricas pra mim não são muito bem-vindas.
<Nerdmaddog> Já que me sinto alfabetizado o suficiente para me fazer entendido...
<CyL> Nerdmaddog: Mas não é a mais correta para o IRC, todos se beneficiariam se você pudesse se adaptar. Como tentei dizer, espere toda a sorte de problemas, até uma tela azul, como jpa dito. Não existem reposítórios com atualizações para o BackTrack.
<Nerdmaddog> Acho que você não entendeu
<Nerdmaddog> a minha questão...
<Nerdmaddog> Há uma forma de atualizar
<Nerdmaddog> e eu sei qual é...
<CyL> Nerdmaddog: Então vá m frente e experimente, depois nos diga o que achou.
<Nerdmaddog> Tela azul, kkkkkkk!
<Nerdmaddog> só pode ser piada mesmo...
<Natan> Eai galera to com duvida ... eu tenho um PC em casa desktop com um HD de 2T
<Natan> e esta dividido em 2 particoes de 1T cada ...
<Natan> queria saber como eu fasso pra instala o ubunto na segunda e deixar o WIN7 na primeira
<Natan> tentei instala o Ubunto mais nao deu muito certo ...
<Julinux> Pessoal, eu configurei uma conexão estática no ubuntu, e configurei o resolv.conf com o dns do google,  mas ao reiniciar minha máquina sempre é apagado tudo que ta dentro do resolv.conf e eu tenho que colocar novamente
<Julinux> quais são os procedimentos que devo executar para isso ficar permanente? eu to usando o vim coloco lá os nameserver e na hora de salvar eu uso o :wq
<nicolascb> Bom dia!
<CyL> Julinux: O problema é que sempre que o DHCP reconfigura sua conexão, esses arquivos são sobrescritos
<Julinux> mas não ta dhcp, coloquei estático
<CyL> Julinux: E o networkmanager?
<Julinux> não
<Julinux> dei um purge nele
<Julinux> eu configurei tudo manual
<Julinux> inclusive até no /etc/hosts/
<CyL> Julinux: Suspeito que em algum ponto o dhcp está reescrevendo sua configuração
<Julinux> bom, no network-manager não pode ser que eu expurguei ele
<Julinux> e minha placa eth1 eu não defini no /etc/network/interfaces
<Julinux> só coloquei mesmo a eth0 e lo
<CyL> Julinux: a eth0 está como auto?
<Julinux> auto eth0
<Julinux> iface eth0 inet static
<CyL> Julinux: Vc especificou uma opção 'dns-nameservers' no /etc/network/interfaces?
<Julinux> não
<Julinux> como eu faço?
<cach> dia
<hggdh_> eu gostaria de saber porque tem gente que se conecta ao IRC como root... depois reclamam que Linux não é seguro...
<cach> kkkkkkkkk
<cach> hggdh_, se descobrir me conta, kkkk essa foi interessante!!!
<CyL> hggdh: O BackTrack só tem o usuário root, e também normalmente roda versões do kernel antigas para as quais existem vulnerabilidades. As pessoas insistem que ele é uma boa distro para uso diário.
<CyL> Agora, vai ser espetacular ver alguém atualizando uma distro baseada no Ubuntu com os repositórios de uma distro baseada no Debian.
<hggdh> CyL: eu sei :-). Mas ainda impressiona-me a ignorancia, e o descaso para a documentação
<hggdh> CyL: ele/a voltará :-)
<hggdh> e irá ganhar outra advertencia se continuar a escrever MSN-style
 * CyL pensa em empacotar para o debian o aplicativo BSOD, e o coloca-lo como dependência para atualizações a partir de distros baseada no Ubuntu
<hggdh> LOL
<cach> hggdh, sabe eu tenho uma questão pessoal... e isso pode me queimar mas eu queria perguntar
<CyL> .
<hggdh> cach: diga
 * hggdh grabs some popcorn
<cach> CyL, hggdh é mta noobice, newbice ou seja la o que for pra uma pessoa só mas la vai
<cach> a questão é
<cach> backtrack só com root e é bem vul para usar como distro pessoal no desktop ou algo q não seja insira o cd use e saia
<cach> legal entendi
<cach> utilizar distros baseadas em ubuntu com repos debian
<cach> especula-se essas pessoas por o q? porq elas usam isso? pela segurança? ou pela insegurança de se fazer isso
<hggdh> ok, então são várias perguntas :-)
<cach> não questionamento do que falaram , é dos fatos de segurança e tal, questionar foi a forma q achei de aprender sobre, sou meio burro ainda
<CyL> cach: Vc está falando especificamente do backtrack, ou de usuários em geral?
<cach> hggdh, e tem mais
<cach> CyL, cara user em geral que vc disse da questão de usar basedaas em ubutnu com respod em debian!
<hggdh> ok
<cach> hggdh, mas vamos devagar pra eu tb apreciar racionar e aermazenar as idéias e vcs tb ne po srsrs
<CyL> cach: O BackTrack (baseado em Ubuntu) está sendo descontinuado. A distro supostamente substituta é baseada no Debian. Por isso eu disse que o cidadão acima está usando uma distro baseada no Ubuntu com os repositrórios do Debian.
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bomdia
<hggdh> cach: (1) o uso de um superuser deve, sempre, ser limitado -- se o superuser tem acesso ilimitado, então *qualquer* worm, virus, ou exploit rodado sob o root *também* tem acesso ilimitado
<cach> bom dia
<cach> hggdh, é uma das coisas q preciso aprender alé, de ter de aprender tudo é saber limitar e controlar isso
<hggdh> cach: logo, usa-se 'root' *apenas* para as actividades onde o uso de um superuser é neccessário.
<hggdh> cach: *NUNCA* para o uso diário
<cach> CyL, legal... não sabia sobre isso do backtrak, ignorancia minha mesmo.... da hra então o especular seria sobvre segurança mesmo tipo pow vc ta zuando sua segurança e quebrandos um dos pilares dela que é a integridade
<hggdh> cach: (2) especulo que tem pessoas que usam root apenas por ignorancia
<cach> hggdh, da hra então não é limitar o root pq nem tem como e sim saber como usar, tipo configura um sudo para seu user All e tal e pronto
<cach> da hra
<cach> hggdh, a ignorancia sobre a documentação explicita-se exatamente no momento em que u digo q não sabia q o backtrack é baseado em ubuntu, ou sej não fi lá atras e li sobre ele correto?
<hggdh> cach: no Ubuntu (pelo menos) o usuário definido na instalação tem acesso ilimitado ao root via sudo
<cach> é bem o que eu tava pensando só q o pensamento de vcs foi mais rápido e acabei me confundindo nas palavras ne vamos la tem mais
<CyL> cach: Vou dar um exemplo: o usuário *root* possui poderes ilimitados, e pode fazer qualquer coisa viável de ser feita num sistema; considere o caso de um teste de intrusão que uma das formas de acessar um sistema é fazê-lo funcionar de forma errática com o envio de, por exemplo, pacotes intencionalmente mal formados; com um usuário comum, você não pode usualmente fazer isso, mas numa distro focada
<CyL> para testes de intrusão, onde a maioiria das coisas que se faz é considerada 'errática', fazer tudo como usuário root passa a fazer sentido.
<cach> legalç
<hggdh> cach: correcto. Eu não uso um programa novo por que é 3l33t, eu uso por que procurei, e li a documentação. Eu não usaria backtrack *apenas* por que ouvi dizer que é uma distro virada para testes de segurançca
<cach> curiosidade minha kkk oque significa MSN-Style? kkkkk tipo 01 g4l3r4 é isso}?
<CyL> cach: não
<hggdh> cach: quando
<CyL> cach: é
<CyL> cach: digitar
<hggdh> cach: eu
<CyL> cach: assim
<hggdh> cach: falo
<cach> entendi
<hggdh> :-)
<cach> tipo
<cach> por linhas e pode dar flood no knal
<cach> legal kkk
<cach> CyL, pensa em empacotar para o debian o aplicativo BSOD, e o coloca-lo como dependência para atualizações a partir de distros baseada no Ubuntu
<hggdh> cach: sim. A pessoal torna-se um candidato ao kick/mute/ban
<cach> essa parte que aplicativo é esse eu realmente não fui atras para saber, colocar em repositorio pra que tipo as funções vantagens e/ou maldades do softyware?
<CyL> cach: Não necessariamente flood, mas digitar cada palavra na sua própria linha criar o chamado 'muro' de texto, o que é usualmente odiado no IRC por dificultar a conversa em canais movimentados.
<cach> entendo
<hggdh> cach: o problema em disturar pacotes de distros diferentes é que não necessáriamente as dependencias serão resolvidas, e não necessariamente os arquivos estarão sendo colocados nos mesmos directorios
<cach> e sobre o software?
<cach> hggdh, mas especificamente desse pacote que o CyL citou???
<hggdh> BSOD -- Blue Screen Of Death?
<CyL> cach: Aquilo que eu disse foi uma metáfora sobre o fato de que eu disse que atualizar sua distro com um repositório baseado em outras distros pode dar uma 'tela azul'.
<cach> CyL, 0.o
 * cach envergonhado
<cach> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<cach> mano eu uso óculos e não consegui ler direito a sigla... e não tinha entendi e tratei ridiculamente isso como um pacote kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<hggdh> cach: ignorancia não é um problema -- sempre podemos aprender. Teimar em permanecer ignorante... isto sim é um problema
<cach> foi mal, mas da hra a paciencia que tiveram em me explicar tudo adorei valeu mesmo... Voces são demais!! legal!!
<CyL> cach: O Linux evidentemente não possui um erro do tipo 'BSOD', mas toda sorte de coisas ruins pode acontecer se vc fizer isso, como seu vaso sanitário começar a ter falhas de segmentação, o seu leite congelar em temperaturas acima de 20°C, e você abrir um portal dimensional para o ignoto.
<CyL> portal --dimensional | /dev/null
<cach> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<cach> Nunca me senti tão bem no irc valeu mesmo
<cach> da hra
 * CyL se dá conta de que uma diferença fundamental entre o Ubuntu e o Debian é justamente a existência de um usuário 'root usável pelo usuário', e imagina o que aconteceria de alguem fizesse o famigerado 'apt-get distupgrade'....
<YanGM> alguém aqui conhece algum gerenciador de servidor via web? como os roteadores têm?
<YanGM> eu uso debian
<ad0nai> YanGM, vê se isso te da uma luz: http://sixrevisions.com/tools/10-free-server-network-monitoring-tools-that-kick-ass/
<YanGM> ad0nai, o sistema como um todo?
<YanGM> ad0nai, indicaram o webmin pra mim
<ad0nai> YanGM, sim.. to vendo aqui a discussao..
<cach> ad0nai, webmin e tomcat???
<YanGM> tomcat seria?
<cach> tinha dois um falava do tomcat e outro do webmin
<cach> eu tenho cliente q eu lembro q o cara usa webmin
<ad0nai> YanGM, cara. eu indico a utilização do cPanel em vez de webmin.. ele tem uma licensa mais acho que não é tão caro
<YanGM> ad0nai, servidor de fundo de quintal
<YanGM> cach, webmin é bom mesmo? não d
<YanGM> não dá problema?
<cach> YanGM, mano eu sou newba em tudo sabe... é foda te falar, mas a unica reclamaçao q recebi dele uma vez é q nao tinha subido massssssssssss
<hggdh> cach, cach...
<cach> hggdh, q q onde onde eu eu ?? ??
<ad0nai> YanGM, tenta instalar esse webmin entao e ve no q q dá.
<YanGM> ad0nai, beleza
<hggdh> cach: linguagem (e é a terceira vez!)
<cach> hggdh, aonde?
<hggdh> cach: teu último cometário para o YanGM
<ad0nai> YanGM, olha q legal > http://www.webmin.com/deb.html
<cach> hggdh, aahh achei valeu
<hggdh> cach: não, não valeu. É a terceira vez que tenho que te dizer isto :-(
<cach> bleza vou resolver
 * hggdh considera se fale o esforço de dar um mute nele
<hggdh> !later cach fale comigo quando voltar aqui
<ubotu-br> hggdh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> bah
<YanGM> eita
<YanGM> na hora de adicionar aos repositórios
<YanGM> diz que o comando deb não foi encontrado
<YanGM> opa falha minha
<YanGM> tô míope hoje (e sempre), era pra editar um arquivo, rs
<arthur_> Boa tarde a todos
<arthur_> esta versão que está no site roda direto do cd ???
<fpalhares> boa tarde
<fpalhares> pq o ubuntu nao reconhece a maioria das impressoras hp ?
<adiaswin> ola
<adiaswin> e por que a hp não fornece drivers decentes para suas impressoras no linux
<nicolascb> alguem tem monetizaçao ativa no youtube?
<Tux_> Tenho um Notebook Positivo Sim+ com Mandriva quero trocar pelo Ubuntu, é possível?... Como faço?... Alguém pode me ajudar?... Sou leigo no Linux.... Aguardo ajuda pelo matematica@r7.com
<Tux_> Tenho um Notebook Positivo Sim+ com Mandriva quero trocar pelo Ubuntu, é possível?... Como faço?... Alguém pode me ajudar?... Sou leigo no Linux.... Aguardo ajuda pelo matematica@r7.com
<vitorlobo> Tux_, posilixo
<vitorlobo> Tux_, sim, é possivel
<vitorlobo> Tux_,  primeiro passo, baixe o ubuntu
<vitorlobo> Tux_,  segundo passo, grave-o no dvd...em formato .iso imagem
<vitorlobo> Tux_,  terceiro passo, instale-o =]
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<alyssonvs> Que coisa bacana isso aqui
<alyssonvs> Num conhecia
<pacaol> Boa noite.
<adiaswin> boa noite
<pacaol> Hoje é dia de papo de buteco  no ubuntu-br-sc!
<adiaswin> sim e sim
<pacaol> estou ansioso para ubuntu 13.04, acho que muita coisa vai mudar pra melhor.
<adiaswin> pacaol> não estou muito ansioso
<adiaswin> eu fiquei meio decepcionado quando eu o testei
<pacaol> também testei, mas não é a mesma coisa de uma versão final
<pacaol> O que não gostou?
<adiaswin> bem a pesquisa do unity estava muito devagar
<adiaswin> fui procurar a opção de desativar as lentes da amazon e não a achei
<adiaswin> o kernel que o 13.04 estava usando tambem esta causando instabilidades com meu adptador ethenet
<adiaswin> a internet cai de uma hora para outra
<adiaswin> e esses são os problemas que encontrei no 13.04
<adiaswin> com isso voltei pro 10.04 estou feliz nele mesmo sem o suporte
<pacaol> 12.04?
<adiaswin> 10.04 mesmo
<pacaol> não lembro de como era, usei muitas versões
<pacaol> acho o 12.04 bem estável
<pacaol> afinal ele é LTS...
<adiaswin> pacaol o 10.04 tambem e lts
<pacaol> até qdo?
<adiaswin> 30 de abril de 2013
<adiaswin> mas ate la não to nem ai
<pacaol> entendi
<pacaol> Depois que passei a usar ubuntu, não consigo usar mais nenhuma distro....me identifiquei demais
<pacaol> Windows nem pensar!
<pacaol> meu note tem hd de 320 só com ubuntu
<adiaswin> pacaol: se quiser testar outra distro
<pacaol> já usei várias......temalguma sugestão?
<adiaswin> cinnearch
<pacaol> vou me informar sobre
<pacaol> já usou e gostou?
<Filipe> sim
<Filipe> Tenho so uma duvida
<adiaswin> sim usei por um tempo
<adiaswin> so sai pois não me dei de bem com o pacman
<pacaol> o que achou?
<adiaswin> e uma boa distro so tem que tomar cuidado na hora de particionar
<pacaol> qual particionador?
<adiaswin> e o cfdisk
<pacaol> entendi
<Eduoliveira> de qual distro estão falando?
<adiaswin> cinnearch
<Eduoliveira> aham...
<pacaol> testei o fedora 18, mas não consegui instalar o easylife de jeito nenhum.
<adiaswin> pacaol: fedora 18 e uma verdadeira armadilha
<pacaol> porquê?
<adiaswin> pacaol: instalei ele e resultado dor de cabeça com o grub ubuntu e windows
<adiaswin> ele destruiu a partição do ubuntu e o setor de boot do win2
<pacaol> sinceramente fiz uma instalação limpa, talves por isso não tenha passado por esse problema....de qualquer forma não gostei e voltei para o ubuntu 12.04.
<pacaol> agora estou de olho ubuntu phone.....O que achou?
<adiaswin> achei que quando lançar serei o primeiro a comprar
<pacaol> kkkkkkkkk também!!!!!
<pacaol> e o servidor qt?
<adiaswin> e o mir
<adiaswin> o servidor proprio da canonical
<pacaol> isso....
<pacaol> será um grande passo.
<adiaswin> sim sera talvez veremos ele em 2014 com o 14.04
<pacaol> é verdade
<pacaol> no mundo ubuntu estão acontecendo muitas coisas ao mesmo tempo....
<adiaswin> sim esta
<pacaol> steam....quem diria...
<adiaswin> pois e
<pacaol> evolução.
<pacaol> tem muita gente apostando no ubuntu.
<adiaswin> mas ao mesmo tempo que ocorre coisas boas ocorre coisas ruins
<adiaswin> tipo vi isso no sempre-update
<adiaswin> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2012/12/a-verdade-do-ubuntu-brasil.html
<adiaswin> parece que todo ao website que eu vou vem uma critica ao ubuntu-br
<pacaol> Dei uma olhada rápida agora, depois vou pesquisar com calma...mais é uma pena que isso esteja acontecendo...
<adiaswin> pois e
<pacaol> adiaswin vou ter que sair minha esposa chegou do trabalho, e vou dar uma atenção...valeu pelo papo.
<adiaswin> va-la amigo te vejo outra hora
<pacaol> é certo! um abraço.
<adiaswin> +1
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-05
<edulopezz> alguem ai???
<edulopezz> galera, to precisando de uma ajuda
<ubuntero> edulopezz, faça sua pergunta, se alguém souber vai responder
<edulopezz> tenho um net com w7 e to afim de instalar o ubunto... só quero o ubunto na maquina..
<edulopezz> só q por ser um net, não tem drive de cd..
<edulopezz> ja baixei ele e tudo mais..
<edulopezz> pra instalar por pendrive é um processo semelhante ao instalar um windows por pendrive??
<ubuntero> edulopezz, não sei como é o processo do windows, mas acredito que seja o mesmo sim
<edulopezz> hm.. pra fazer com o windows, basta extrair a imagem pra um pen, dar bot pelo pen e instalar..
<edulopezz> da pra fazer isso com o ubunto então?
<ubuntero> então não é bem assim
<edulopezz> pq sou totalmente leigo em linux.. mas to afim de aprender tudo por ser open..
<ubuntero> edulopezz, procura pelo programa unetbootin, tem para windows, com ele você consegue gerar o pendrive
<edulopezz> valeu brother :D vou tentar aqui e se conseguir, dou um aviso! obg mesmo ubuntero!!
<omelete> edulopezz,  usa o unetbootin
<edulopezz> valeu omelete :D
<edulopezz> por duvida..
<edulopezz> em relação aos drivers.. tem que ser especifico pra ubunto... no caso linux.. certo??
<omelete> edulopezz,  é novo esse net?
<edulopezz> cara, tem uns dois anos..
<macasurf> boa noite, estou com um probleminha no sistema. Instalei o Ubuntu 12.04 no Eee Pc 1025/r052 e a tela está sem o brilho necessario, fosca
<macasurf> alguem sabe me responder porque
<Julinux> qual é a opção do comando cryptsetup que define o tamanho da chave em bits?
<macasurf> 32 bits
<macasurf> alguem pode resolver o meu problema
<Julinux> qual é a opção do comando cryptsetup que define o tamanho da chave em bits?
<macasurf> traduza o vc ta querendo
<macasurf> não tenho conhecimento aprofudado de computação
<hggdh> Julinux: depende do cypher suite a ser usado. Os defaults são mostrados no final de cryptsetup --help
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<Idsi> Noite, samurai_black
<samurai_black> Uma duvida, agora que a Canonical© não da mais suporta ao Kubuntu e ele é da Blue System, qual o tempo de suporte pra ele?
<samurai_black> *suporte
<Julinux> Qual comando é usado para converter um sistema de arquivos ext2 para ext3 sem perder os dados?
<ivanbajr> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Como-converter-sua-particao-de-ext2-para-ext3
<hggdh> samurai_black: no mínimo 9 meses para versões intermediárias, e 5 anos para LTSs. Mas porque, e como, a Canonical não suporta mais o kubuntu?
<hggdh> kubuntu continua usando os build systems da Canonical, e a infra-estrutura; ainda mais, hoje tivemos um meeting com o CC
<hggdh> kubuntu continua sendo uma variante oficial do Ubuntu (como o Gnome Ubuntu, e outros)
<samurai_black> hggdh: Canonical© quem falou que não suportaria mais e a Blue System tá com ele, foi o que vi em varios lugares
<hggdh> ah
 * samurai_black que delicia tá esse KDE 4.10 no meu Kubuntu 12.04.2, SHOW
 * samurai_black :D
<hggdh> a Canonical disse que recolocaria os engenheiros em outros projetos. A Blue System oferece-se para ser um sponsor.
<samurai_black> iss é irelevante, o que queria memso era saber qual o tempo de suporte do 13.04, já que será de 9 meses, fico om o 12.04.2 com backport mesmo
<hggdh> eu, francamente, não vejo problema nisto. É um direito da Canonical. Mas o Kubuntu continua sendo uma variante oficial
<samurai_black> :D
<hggdh> <shrug/>
 * samurai_black isso e mesmo... ;P
<cach_> E lká vem o Danniel-Laraaaa Lara Lara Lara Larararaaaaaaaaaaa Lararará lararará
<Danniel-Lara> cach_:   perdeu na noção do perigo ?
<cach_> Danniel-Lara: kkkk poxa perdoa não aguentei a brincadeira, mals ae se não curtiu!
<Danniel-Lara> cach_:    :)  sem stress hahahahah
<cach_> Danniel-Lara: eu to viajando eu tive um stress logo cedo mas a hra q eu vi kkkk não resisti rsrsrsrs da hra
<cach_> Danniel-Lara: c e de onde
<cach_> ?
<Danniel-Lara> cach_:   tranquilo sem stress , eu levo tudo na brincadeira hahah
<cach_> Danniel-Lara: eu entendi to puxando papo mesmo!!!!!!!
<Danniel-Lara> cach_:  sou da República Federativa Riograndense
<cach_> Danniel-Lara: pode crer
<cach_> Danniel-Lara: sou de sampa memo!! rsrs
<Danniel-Lara> cach_: show
 * cach_ Baixando Kraftwerk Discography! uau
<santanaaa> boM dia
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Bom dia a todos! Alguém sabe como customizar as entradas no programa Canais de Software? Eu gostaria de melhor apresentar os repositórios e PPA que adicionei. Gostaria de configurar descrições, como tem os repositórios "parceiros".
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que vou achar por traduções: http://goo.gl/0jRjz
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que é dentro de um lib chamada python-apt:
<AlexandreMBM> http://contribsoft.caixamagica.pt/changeset/8689
<AlexandreMBM> apt-cache policy python-apt
<AlexandreMBM> apt-cache policy python-apt-common
<AlexandreMBM> Mais organizado: http://bzr.osdyson.org/python-apt/revision/588/po/pt_BR.po
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que achei: dpkg -L python-apt-common
<AlexandreMBM> Achei
<AlexandreMBM> Achei: dpkg -L python-apt-common | grep Ubuntu.info
<AlexandreMBM> Mas não estou achando o po/pt_BR.po
<AlexandreMBM> Enfim, pelo que vi, não vale a pena alterar.
<Joel_> Alguém poderia me ajudar.... to querendo formatar meu note... e me livrar o Windows, porém nunca fiz... com Ubuntu.... há como formatar a partir de um pen drive?
<AlexandreMBM> Joel_, você pode usar o Ubuntu para gerar o pendrive, ou você pode usar um programa chamado UNetBooIn: http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/unetbootin.htm
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Estou com um problema a bastante tempo que faz com que ícones não sejam carregados em programas, acho que só acontece se os ícones forem svg.  Alguém tem ideia de qual biblioteca afeta isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Por exemplo, no gedit, quando se tenta fazer uma busca a direita da caixa de busca existem dois ícones, eles não carregam, aparece um símbolo com uma cruzinha vermelha.
<EduardeCalibal> No gedit o que faltava era o pacote gnome-icon-theme-symbolic...
<EugenioPaccelli> amigos, bom dia, meu ubuntu não entra mais no sistema, nem consigo acessar terminais durante a instalação
<EugenioPaccelli> alguma ajuda ?!
<Van__> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Van__> boam dia, tem como acessar uma pasta criptografada sem o codigo ?
<CyL> Van__: ?
<Van__> eu to no live cd mais pede um passe que nao to encontrando
<Van__> Enter your login passphrase:
<CyL> Van__: E vc se esqueceu, foi isso?
<Van__> meu ubuntu nao sai da tela roxa e preciso acessar ums pasta
<Van__> nao to encontrando
<Van__> anotei mais nao to encontrando
<CyL> Van__: A pasta está difrada?
<CyL> *cifrada?
<Van__> criptografada
<CyL> Van__: Não tem como acessar uma pasta criptografada sem a senha, se houvesse, qual o sentido dela estar criptografada?
<Van__> ou tem alguma forma de recuperar o ubuntu sem formatar?
<CyL> Van__: O que não está encontrando, a senha?
<Van__> sim. mais se conseguisse recuperar o ubuntu  nao rpecisaria dela
<CyL> Van__: Por recuperar o Ubuntu vc quer dizer acessar os arquivos dentro da pasta cifrada?
<Van__> o meu ubuntu esta travando na tela roxa. nao consigo abrir mais
<Van__> tentei pelo live cd acessar as pastas mais to sem a senha
<Van__> se conseguir recuperar a reinicializacao do meu ubuntu, nao precisarei de senha
<CyL> Van__: Desculpe, mas todas as telas do ubuntu praticamente são roxas. O que é a tela roza, a tela de quando o seu computador é iniciado?
<Van__> fica parada e nao chega na tela de login.   ubuntu....
<CyL> Van__: Tem que descrever melhor o momento do erro, o que você faz até o instante em que o erro aparece, quaisquer mensagens de erro, e p-ossivelmente o que vc fez que introduziu o erro
<CyL> Van__:
<Van__> abre o grub, entro no ubuntu, comeca acarregar, e fica parado nunca chega na tela login, gdm
<Van__> eu ontem tentei instalar o MIR.
<Van__> depoiis disso nao abre
<CyL> Van__: Reinicie o seu computador, e quando a mensagem 'Grub loading, please wait...' aperte ESC ou shift, e selecione o modo de recuperação para iniciar o computador
<Van__> ja tentei
<Van__> mais ele nao consegue montar
<Van__> as particoes
<CyL> Van__: Ótimo, e qual a mensagem de erro?
<CyL> Van__: Se vc conseguir acessar um menu que tem uma opção do tipo 'Acessar o shell como root', iria ajudar bastante
<Van__> teria que fazer isso pra lhe informar direito
<Van__> pera ai
<Van__> vou para outro pc pra ficar mais facil
<Van__> vou sair e volto
<nicolascb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e227-gz44a4
<Van__> CyL  volto ja
<Van_1> CyL  voltei
<Van_1> to reinicializando ta verificando erros
<CyL> Van_1: Ok, se vc conseguir um prompt na máquina me avise
<Van_1> certo
<CyL> Van_1: Vc tentou instalar o MIR através de pacotes do Ubuntu, correto?
<Van_1> inseri um ppa e instalei
<Van_1> vou procurar a pagina que usei
<CyL> Van_1: Ok, mas não compilou nada na máquina, correto?
<Van_1> o que significa compilar?
<CyL> Van_1: vc executou algun destes comandos em algum momento do processo de instalação './configure', 'make' ou 'make install' por exemplo?
<Van_1> nao
<Van_1> olha  apagina que tirei
<Van_1>  http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2013/03/mir-ganha-um-novo-ppa-dedicado-para-o.html
<CyL> 'PPA de terceiros... adicione por sua conta e risco!' <-- Espero que vc entende melho ro significado disto depois do seu problema ;)
<hggdh> AVISO AOS NAVEGANTES: Mir *NÃO* é estável. APENAS INSTALE Mir EM MÁQUINAS DE TESTE
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<Van_1> entendi
<CyL> Van_1: Ok, vamos torcer para que quem quer que tenha empacotado o software tenha feito um bom trabalho
<Van_1> ok. ja ta terminando de verificar os erros aqui
<hggdh> Van_1: uma chance é carregar o Ubuntu via un pendrive, e seleccionar "recover a system"
<Van_1> recover system nunca vi esata opcao
<CyL> hggdh: Se ele conseguir o prompt, vamos ver o dmesg
<hggdh> CyL: sim
<Van_1> carreegou e atela ficou preta
<CyL> hggdh: se esta verificando a FS, as chances sao de que va montar
<Van_1> nem mo ponteiro do mouse apareceu
<hggdh> mas, de forma geral, instalar pacotes fora de uma distro é sempre perigoso.
<CyL> Van_1: Qual a ultima coisa que foi escrita na sua tela?
<hggdh> Van_1: tua única chance (pelo menos pelo o que eu li) é, no grub, seleccionar modo de recuperação
<CyL> hggdh: Instalar pacotes do Debian no Ubuntu não pode?
<Van_1> eu sempre deixo meus documentos principais em outra partiao pra fazer essas loucuras. mais dessa vez ficou um coisa importante na particao do ubuntu
<hggdh> CyL: "pode". Mas existem diferenças -- alguns pacotes do Ubuntu tem local patches, e alguns arquivos mudam de local
<CyL> Van_1: Qual foi a última coisa escrita na tela. Não se preocupe, não estamos enfatizando apenas para você, pois você já está sentindo na pele o problema.
<CyL> hggdh: Foi uma pergunta retórica ;)
<Van_1> chegou na tela dp menu de recuperacao
<CyL> Van_1: Tente conseguir um shell como root, conforme já disse
<hggdh> CyL: eu entendi, mas era um bom momento para repetir (para todos) :-)
<Van_1> opcoes: resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck, grub, network,root, system-sumary
<CyL> hggdh: Alguma luz? Normalmente nunca chego nessa tela num VPS...
<CyL> Van_1: network
<hggdh> root
<hggdh> ou network (para activar a rede), depois root
<CyL> hggdh: o modo single user do ubuntu possui rede?
<hggdh> CyL: tem a opção de activar (se a configuração permitir)
<hggdh> root nos coloca em um terminal como root
<hggdh> Van_1: o teu disco é criptografado?
<CyL> hggdh: pelo que eu entendi so o diretorio home
<hggdh> se é apenas o home, um boot em modo texto pode resolver
<Van_1> SIM,  criptografado o grande problea
<hggdh> Van_1: o *que* é criptografado? Todo o disco (creio que não), teu home, ou ficheiros específicos?
<Van_1> CyL, de uma olhada na resposta do network   http://pastebin.com/b3LRh5QL
<Van_1> ta parado ai
<CyL> Van_1: Está tendo atividade em disco?
<Van_1> ta parado ai
<CyL> Van_1: Mas está tendo atividade em disco?
<hggdh> Van_1: o sistema está verificando o(s) filesystem(s). Mas "last write time in the future" não é legall
<CyL> hggdh: Espetacular isso, mesmo.
<Van_1> nao. ta parado na tela do jeito que ta ai no paste
<hggdh> Van_1: o LED do disco -- está aceso?
<Van_1> aceso diretto sem piscar
<hggdh> Van_1: então espere.
<hggdh> Van_1: o que está no /dev/sda6?
<Van_1> o linux ubuntu
<hggdh>  /home, /root, ou outra coisa?
<Van_1> home
<CyL> Van_1: Esse é o indicador de atividade em disco, e não o que aparece na tela (embora que já tenha tido que recorrer à antiga prática sioux de colocar o ouvido no trilho).
<hggdh> Van_1: qual o tamanho da partição>?
 * CyL pensa. menos que 1 Giga, por facor
<hggdh> \LOL
 * hggdh espera que seja ext4
<hggdh> mas, por algum motivo, duvido
<Van_1> voltou a carregar : "/dev/sda6: 563920/23265280 files (0.9% non-contiguos), 15931190/4655625 blocks mountall: fsck / [936] terminou com estado 1
<CyL> Van_1: Vc tem um prompt?
<Van_1> ficou uma tela preta acora  toda preta
<hggdh> e nada escrito?
<Van_1> nada
<hggdh> carrege na tecla Crtl
<Van_1> ok
<CyL> Van_1: Só por cursiosidade, esse computador é uma VM?
<Van_1> voltou
<Van_1> nao
<CyL> Van_1: Ok, vc tem um prompt agora?
<Van_1> e um note com ubuntu particionado windows 8
<Van_1> ta parado neste ponto que descrevi ai
<hggdh> o que aparece escrito na tela?
<CyL> hggdh: Eu ia dizendo, é sobre esse tipo de irresponsabilidade que eu estava falando no outro dia, deveríamos deixar um pingback com o log desta conversa naquele blog
<Van_1> http://pastebin.com/b3LRh5QL   mais  /dev/sda6: 563920/23265280 files (0.9% non-contiguos), 15931190/4655625 blocks mountall: fsck / [936] terminou com estado 1
<hggdh> CyL: concordo. Por isto meu aviso aos navegantes
<CyL> hggdh: Estado ' significa erro, não?
<CyL> *estado 1
<Van_1> isso
<CyL> Quero dizer, suponho que 1 seja o código de retorno do fsck
<Van_1> reiniciu?
<hggdh> CyL: sim. Mas, provavekmente, os erros foram corrigidos (e o fsck retornará 1 neste caso)
<CyL> Van_1: não
<hggdh> e o LED de disco?
<Van_1> aceso direto
<hggdh> continue esperando
<Van_1> ok
<CyL> The exit code returned by fsck is the sum of the  following  condi tions:  1    - Filesystem errors corrected
<CyL> Menos mal
<hggdh> mas o LED continua aceso...
<CyL> hggdh: Pode estar verificando uma segunda particao na sequencia
<hggdh> Van_1: quantos filesystems tens (ou tinhas) no Ubuntu?
<Van_1> sistemas?
<CyL> Van_1: Particoes
<Van_1> 2
<CyL> Van_1: Contando com swap?
<hggdh> uma para o Ubuntu, uma para o Windows?
<Van_1> sim
<CyL> Van_1: O sim foi pra quem?
<Van_1> contado com o swap
<hggdh> hum
<Van_1> CyL
<CyL> hggdh: No modo de recuperação ele tem acesso a váriso tty's?
<Van_1> swap, linux, windows
<CyL> *vários
<hggdh> CyL: acho que não. Mas podemos tentar (todas vezes que necessitei recovery, um tty foi o suficiente)
<hggdh> Van_1: tecle CTRL-ALT-F2
<CyL> Van_1: Ctrl+Alt+F2
<Van_1> sim
<CyL> Van_1: Vc tem um prompt de login?
<Van_1> tela preta piscando a barrinha
<CyL> Opa, vários tty's
<hggdh> OK. Volte ao terminal anterior (CTRL-ALT-F1)
<Van_1> voltou
<hggdh> CyL: mas ainda é muito cedo para os ttys serem todos activados
<CyL> Uma penas que o getty ainda não executou
<CyL> Pois é
<hggdh> Van_1: alguma mudança? LED de disco ainda aceso?
<Van_1> aceso
<Van_1> do mesmo jeito
 * hggdh começa a consideram a chance do *disco* estar com problemas
<CyL> Van_1: Como vc está colando o que está na sua tella ni pastebin?
<hggdh> BRB
<Van_1> to escrevendo
<Van_1> como esta na tela
<CyL> Van_1: Este erro ocorreu exatamente após vc tentar instalar o MIR ou conseguiu usar o computador por algum tempo depois disso?
<Van_1> ja tive e tenho dual boot em varios pc, e nesse e que ocorre sempre problema
<Van_1> usei sim
<Van_1> sumiu o desktop do ubuntu
<CyL> Van_1: Bom, eu começo a concordar com o hggdh que pode ser problema do seu HD
<hggdh> ah, the plot thickens
<Van_1> depois sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Van_1> sudo apt-get install unity 6.0
<Van_1>  depois disso nao voltou mais
<CyL> hggdh: Estou começando a achar que depanar a partir de uma mídia live é a melhor opção
<Van_1> depanau que vc falar e o que?
<CyL> hggdh: E já me arrependi que não ter feito o tutorial de como compartilhar uma sessão do tmux conforme havia prometido
<CyL> Van_1: DEPANAR: Verbo Intransitivo. Remover panes; retrirar defeitos; usado em substituição ao anglicismo debugar muito comum no português brasileiro.
<Van_1> eu to com o live aqui
<Van_1> se quiser entro pelo live
<CyL> Van_1: Mas o que está executando é o live?
<Van_1> nao.
<CyL> Van_1: Bom, a quanto tempo vc esta esperando nessa tela?
<CyL> Van_1: Qual o tamanho do seu HD?
<Van_1> quase o mesmo tempo dessa conversa
<Van_1> 500gb
<CyL> Van_1: Eu esperaria mais uns 10min antes de inserir o live
<Van_1> ok
<CyL> Van_1: Mas isso é com vc
<Van_1> vou esperar
<CyL> Van_1: Se quiser podemos partir para o live agora
<CyL> Van_1: Ok
<adiaswin> van_1 dependendo do tamanho do hd pode demorar mais
<Van_1> teria algum problema ao deligar?
<hggdh> se ainda temos um fsck rodando, interromper agora pode não ser bom
<Van_1> ok
<adiaswin> não
<adiaswin> poderia causar serios danos ao sistemas de arquivos do ubuntu
<hggdh> Van_1: assuma que sim. Se realmente queres interromper, tente CTRL-ALT-DEL
<Van_1> ok
<Van_1> talvez seja ate isso
<Van_1> pq interrompi com ctrl +alt+del
<Van_1> outra hora
<adiaswin> van_1> tente ctrl+c
<adiaswin> se quiser interromper
<hggdh> se foi durante um fsck... <shrug/>
<Van_1> nessa mesma tela como no paste bim que coloquei
<CyL> Deveria existir um jeito de forçar o autor do artigo a vir aqui e ajudar a gente
<Van_1> tela preta e a liz do wifi acendeu
<CyL> Mas ele ia se apoiar no aviso que deu sobre o risco do PPA de terceiros
<CyL> É quase como dar explosivo para crianças e avisar que é perigoso, e achar que a culpa não é sua.
<Van_1> eu coro risco mesmo. faco muita xperiencia  com o ubuntu. o problea fo que ficou uns arquivos importantes desta vez
<Van_1> se nao ja tinha formatado
<Van_1> reinstalado
<adiaswin> van_1> dai a importancia de se ter backup
<Van_1> eu coloco tudo na particao do windows
<CyL> Van_1: Não estou falando de vc, estou falando do autor daquele artigo. Vc está aprendendo amargamente o que esse risco representa. O problema é que amanha pode chegar outro aventureiro com  o mesmo problema apos ter seguido o mesmo artigo
<Van_1> entendi
<CyL> Van_1: No meu exemplo vc é a criança que brinca com explosivos ;)
<Van_1> eu virei um fan do ubuntu. to sempre nos betas
<Van_1> ainda uso o windows por causa de alguns programas que nao roda nele
<CyL> Van_1: Eu por outro lado estou sempre nos LTS ;)
<adiaswin> cyl> ainda estou no 10.04
<Van_1> tenho que para com isso
<CyL> adiaswin: Qual o EOL agendado para ele?
<CyL> adiaswin: 2015?
<adiaswin> como assim 30 de abril deste ano
<CyL> adiaswin: Bom, podia ser o server né?
<adiaswin> pois e
<adiaswin> mas ainda sou meio leigo
<Van_1> CyL  a tela preta continua toda preta
<CyL> Van_1: Não faz mal nenhum experimentar, mas vc quebrou uma regra fundamental da engenharia de software: separar sistemas de producao dos sistemas de desenvlvimento
<Van_1> entendi
<CyL> Van_1: Quero dizer, vc não separou, e a regra diz para separar.
<adiaswin> cyl: tem razão
<CyL> Van_1: Bom, o que vc quer fazer, o fsck pode estar buscando o disco inteiro por error
<CyL> Van_1: Se for o caso, vai demorar
<CyL> (algumas horas, eu diria)
<Van_1> ok
<adiaswin> cyl: 500gb dependendo da taxa de rpms do disco não demora muito não
<CyL> adiaswin: Bom, um disco rápido consegue ler a cerca de 50 MB/s, talves um pouco mais, uns 60 MB/s, mantendo uma média sgura
<CyL> adiaswin: Isso convertido em tempo quanto dá?
<adiaswin> me fez uma pergunta meio dificil
<adiaswin> talvez uma hora
<CyL> adiaswin: 140 minutos segundo a minha calculadora
<hggdh> 200 segundos por Giga (considerando 50MB/s), vezes 500
<adiaswin> ok, irei guardar a formula
<CyL> adiaswin: Lembre-se que nessa conta não estamos considerando o overhead da verificação dos erros, estamos supondo que ele é nulo
<hggdh> Van_1: eu também uso as versões em desenvolvimento -- mas era (1) parte do meu trabalho (2) eu *sei* o que fazer no caso de erro
<hggdh> e já tive que reinstalar em alguns (poucos) casos
<adiaswin> logo pode demorar mais
 * CyL se dá conta da brutalidade que são 500 GB de informação e se lembra dos primeiros mcu's que usou, que tinham meros 128 BYTES de memória RAM, e se lembra de como era feliz
<hggdh> heh
<adiaswin> verdade
<Van_1> hggdh, quando nao acho mjeito eu reintalo. o problema e que  ficou ums arquivos importantes sem tranferi pra outra particao
<adiaswin> hggdh> e seguro usar o 12.10 em nvidia
<hggdh> Van_1: no meu caso, tudo que é importante está numa partição diferente (Linux, ainda assim, não tenho Windows), e backed-up todos dias
<CyL> Van_1: Cara, tem um circo aqui perto casa com uma vaga de andador de corda bamba, não tá afim de mandar o curriculo nao?
<CyL> Van_1: Brincadeira amigo, mas a piada valeu à pena.
<adiaswin> *adiaswin rindo
<hggdh> adiaswin: temos escutado sobre problemas com video no 12.10. Eu, francamente, iria ou para o 12.04 ou 13.04
<CyL> Van_1: Eu sei que deve estar sendo uma experiencia ruim
<adiaswin> obrigado eu tenho uma maquina guardada com uma nvidia dentro
<CyL> Van_1: Quais são os dados importantes a propósito?
<adiaswin> eu iria testar o 12.10 mas e melhor não arriscar
<hggdh> adiaswin: no 12.10 Xorg mudou de versão, e várias placas mais antigas não são mais suportadas
<adiaswin> humm isso não e muito bom para mim
<hggdh> (e reclame com a nVidia/ATI, foram elas que decidiram não mais actualizar)
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, mas e porque os drivers antigos deveriam parar de funcionar?
<CyL> hggdh: Eles mudaram a API?
<adiaswin> hggdh: e melhor eu nem me aborrecer com eles o linus ja deu um dedo do meio e não mudou muito
<hggdh> CyL: não sei, mas esperaria que tenhamos tido mudanças na API/ABI
<hggdh> CyL: um dos problemas era que o código verificava as versões do Xorg
<CyL> Eu odeio dizer, mas isso é uma área onde os sistemas Windows se despontam: suporte a hardware e API's legadas
<CyL> Eu mesmo tenho aqui uma impressora comprada em 2002, à qual o Windows 8 alegremente reconheceu mesmo sem nenhum driver por parte da Epson a mais de 6 anos
<adiaswin> cyl
<hggdh> sim. Mas, também, isto ocorreu por que os fabricantes tinhas que criar sistemas compatíveis com o Windows
<adiaswin> windows 8
<adiaswin> quando fui testar num nvidia 8400 gs deu zica
<Van_2> Cyl com o live cd tem como recuperar o ubuntu sem formatar?
<adiaswin> van_2: tem como recuperar as partiçoes e sistemas de arquivos mas o ubuntu inteiro não
<Van_2> e dificil?
<CyL> hggdh: Não entendi bem o que vc quis dizer, vc está dizendo que a diversidade de drivers é maior porque os fabricantes escolhiam o Windows é isso?
<adiaswin> ate onde eu sei nunca vi um usuario fazer tal feito
<CyL> Van_2: Ok, vc está no live?
<Van_2> ainda nao CyL
<Van_2> to aguardando ainda
<CyL> Van_2: O que vc vai fazer, esperar?
<Van_2> to esperando. se tiver comor recuperar com o live cd sem formatar ai tenatria.
<CyL> Van_2: Bom, eu acho bobagem vc tenhtar recuperar o ubuntu sem instalar
<Van_2> ok
<CyL> Van_2: Qual versão estamos falando?
<Van_2> 13.04
<adiaswin> cyl: +1
<CyL> Van_2: Esse nem foi lançada ainda
<adiaswin> van_2: ainda e beta e esta muito instavel
<Van_2> e beta
<CyL> Van_2: Tem algum motivo em especial para vc estar rodando ela?
<Van_2> isso eu sei. o meu problema , volto a reptir foi os arquivos que preciso recuperar senao ja tinha reinstalado
<CyL> Van_2: fora a sua vontade de experimentar?
<Van_2> e que gosto de testar
<adiaswin> van_2: se gosta de testar use uma maquina virtual
<CyL> Van_2: Não tem nada de errado, a experimentação é louvável até, mas tem que seperar, um sistema de teste, outro de uso diário
<Van_2> fica lenta
<Van_2> o erro foi nao ter tranferido os arquic]vos pr aparticao logo
<adiaswin> van_2: bem então vamos tentar recuperar teus arquivos
<Van_2> recuperando eu reinstalo
<CyL> Van_2: Certo, mas aí e que eu queria dizer, o Ubuntu 12.04 não te atende?
<Van_2> atende
<Van_2> foi e e curiosidade mesmo
<Van_2> ja  reinstalei varias vezes
<adiaswin> van_2: então não havia a nessesidade de instalar o 13.04
<CyL> Van_2: Então eu recomendo ele, e uma VM como foi dito
<Van_2> iso e facil pra mim. o probela meu foi os arquivos que desta vez ficou preso
<CyL> Van_2: Vc pode instalar num HD externo também
<CyL> Van_2: Para fazer a experimentação
<adiaswin> van_2: como eu chequei mais tarde que programa esta usando para tentar recuperar seus arquivos
<CyL> adiaswin: Por enquanto o fsck está rodando
<Van_2> eu entrei pelo live cd so
<Van_2> mais ta criptografado
<adiaswin> cyl: se o fsck não der certo
<adiaswin> teriamos de testar o testdisk ou outro programa
<Van_2> a minmha pasta documentos ta sempre on com o ubuntu one so que desta ves ficou sem logar
<CyL> Van_2: Quais são os arquivos faltantes, por curiosidade?
<Van_2> pastas?
<adiaswin> como assim pastas
<CyL> Van_2: Não, eu queria saber qual o dado que é valioso para vc.
<CyL> Van_2: O que vc quer recuperar, fotos, documentos, etc?
<Van_2> umas fotso de familia e uns documentos
<adiaswin> van_2 por curiosidade como estar o particionamento ai
<adiaswin> se /home estiver separada e intacta podemos reinstala-lo sem problemas
<Van_2> si fazendo um  list
<xGrind> o firefox ja foi atualizado no Ubuntu ?
<Julinux> qual a data de lançamento do ubuntu?
<xGrind> acabou de chegar \o
<xGrind> Xubuntu 12.04.2
<Julinux> ubuntu 13.04 qual a data?
<xGrind> 12.04 e nao 13
<xGrind> xgrind@xgrind-desktop:~$ cat /etc/issue
<xGrind> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<Julinux> to perguntando qual a data de lançamento do ubuntu 13.04
<xGrind> entendi
<xGrind> vai sair agora em abril. vo ver aki
<xGrind> Julinux, 26/04
<xGrind> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/10/ubuntu-13-04-release-schedule/
<Van_1> CyL , ficou travado entrei no live cd
<Van_1> algum arquivo foi corrompido e nao abre de jeito nehnum
<CyL> Van_1: ?
<Van_1> vc tava me ajudando aqui
<Van_1> meu note nao abri o ubuntu.
<CyL> Van_1: E qual o erro? É um live afinal de contas..
<Van_1> ficou na tela preta como se nao tivesse video
<CyL> Van_1: Não tem nada escrito na tela?
<CyL> Van_1: Ctrl+Alt+f2 ?
<Van_1> nada. tava esperando ver ificar oserros mais ficou parado e vou tentar algo pelo live cd
<Van_1> ja desliguei e entrei pelo lkive
<CyL> Van_1: Vc está executando o live?
<Van_1> sim
<CyL> Van_1: O seu hd é o que? /dev/sda?
<Eduagda> oi
<Eduagda> tudo bem
<Van_1> dev/sda6
<Eduagda> como corel draw x6 ubuntu
<CyL> Van_1: Não essa é a partição, não o HD
<CyL> Van_1: pastebin de 'fdisk -l'
<Van_1> ok pera ai
<Van_1> pastebin.com/kwHbMgyJ
<Van_1> CyL, astebin.com/kwHbMgyJ
<Van_1> CyL, pastebin.com/kwHbMgyJ
<CyL> Van_1: Vc sabe montar pela linha de comando?
<Van_1> nao
<Van_1> mais fale ai que faco aqui
<CyL> Van_1: 'mkdir /mnt/linux && mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/linux'
<Van_1> mkdir: cannot create directory '/mnt/linux' : Permission denied
<CyL> Van_1: 'sudo su -'
<Van_1> ok
<Van_1> pronto
<CyL> Van_1: Já montou?
<Van_1> sim
<Van__> CyL, mande por aqui que fica mais facil so copiar e colar
<CyL> Van__: haha, vc quem mudou de terminal, não eu, pra mim continua tudono mesmo lugar
<Van__> rsrsr
<Van__> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mkdir /mnt/linux && mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/linux root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<CyL> Van__: 'ls -la /mnt/linux/home/<seu usuário>'
<Van__> http://pastebin.com/52bgqYYX
<Van__> CyL, http://pastebin.com/52bgqYYX
<CyL> Van__: é um comando interativo, e eu nunca usei, deve te perguntar algumas coisas em ingles: 'ecryptfs-recover-private'
<CyL> Van__: Supostamente vai salvar o seus arquivos automaticamente
<CyL> Van__: Qualquer dúvida pergunte aqui
<Van__> ok
<CyL> Van__: Qual versao do livecd vc esta usando?
<Van__> 13.04
<CyL> Van__: Acho que o aplicativo está buscando o disco todo né?
<CyL> Van__: Acabei de conseguir achar a página de manual dele
<CyL> Van__: Pode cancelar com ctrl+c, vamos otimizar
<Van__> CyL, root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# ecryptfs-recover-private INFO: Searching for encrypted private directories (this might take a while)... INFO: Found [/media/ubuntu/f79d5bce-087b-406e-bf27-5601dc56613d/home/.ecryptfs/galvao/.Private]. Try to recover this directory? [Y/n]: y INFO: Found your wrapped-passphrase Do you know your LOGIN passphrase? [Y/n]
<CyL> Van__: Opa já achou
<CyL> Van__: Beleza, manda bala então
<Van__> o problema e o passphrase
<CyL> Van__: É a sua senha
<CyL> Van__: No início da conversa vc disse que tinha anotado
<Van__> o jeito vai ser perder  mesmo os arquivos
<Van__> nao achei
<CyL> Van__: o.O
<Van__> senao ja tinha feito
<CyL> Van__: Não estou entendendo, vc estava achando que iríamos quebrar a criptografia do Ubuntu?!
<Van__>  pois e
<CyL> Van__: No início da conversa eu disse que não era possível!
<Van__> mais nao tem jeito de recuperar o sistema pelo live?
<CyL> Van__: Vc disse que tinha *anotado*
<Van__> anotei, mais nao achei . tinha uma copia na minha gaveta e outr a e mando pro ubuntu one. mais nao ficou on o one e nao achei la
<CyL> Van__: Vc não tem nem sua senha de lgoin?
<Van__> tenho
<CyL> Van__: Já tentou a sua senha do login?
<Van__> login tenho
<Van__> ja tentei
<CyL> Van__: Já tentou ?!
<Van__> sim
<Van__> nao deu
<CyL> Van__: Por acaso a sua senha do login contém caracteres que podem ser afetados pelo mapa do teclado?
<Van__> nao
<Van__> so numeros
<CyL> Van__: Então meu amigo, me desculpe, mas eu estou me sentindo frustrado por ter te ajudado por horas a fio, com uma informação *enganosa* de que você tinha a senha para recuperação dos seus arquivos. Desculpe, mas eu acho que você não tinha o direito de desperdiçar o tempo alheio desta forma.
<Van__> eu falei com vc que o meu problema era esse
<Van__> a seenha da criptografia nao achava
<Van__> veja no inicio
<CyL> Van__: Eu vou precisar mesmo buscar no backlog?
<CyL> Van__: Se eu fizer eu vou encontrar, mas a minha frustração vai ser maior ainda.
<CyL> Van__: E então?!
<Van__> a informacao que dei  foi essa. de que  nao conseguia entarr por nao encontrar a senha
<Van__> o jeito e tentar recuperar o sistema pra entrar senao vou reinstalar
<CyL> 09:53           Van__ | boam dia, tem como acessar uma pasta criptografada sem o codigo ?
<CyL> 09:57             CyL | Van__: Não tem como acessar uma pasta criptografada sem a senha, se houvesse, qual o sentido dela estar criptografada?
<Van__> mais obrigado pela atencao e me desculpe se nao fui claro
<Van__> foi iiso que disse e vc me respondeu assim
<Van__> me desculpe se nao fui claro
<Van__> mais acho que fui. obrigado CyL
<CyL> Van__: Bom, na minha opinião você não foi, se isso tivesse ficado claro desde o início não teria investido esse tempo todo. Boa sorte.
<Van__> obrigado
<CyL> Van__: De qualquer forma, você pelo menos foi educado ao ponto de pedir desculpas, tudo bem, acontece.
<Van__> tem como recuperar a conversa do chat?
<Van__> CyL, muito obrigado . fiquei sentido pelo final. maismuito obrigado. de uma olhada no principio da conversa. Perdão, jamais iria fazer isso com alguem.
<Van__> abraço
<CyL> Van__: Tudo bem isso acontece. É que eu realmente fiquei frustrado por não ter entendido isso no início.
<lucaslsm> gente alguem ai sabe, como utilizar o ps6 no linux (comecei a usar ubunto a 1 semana)
<adiaswin> lucaslsm: esta falando photoshop 6
<adiaswin> bem se for ele não funciona bem com o wine teria que ultilizar uma maquina virtual
<lucaslsm> humm
<lucaslsm> to aqui tentando instalar o windows 8 vm ware
<lucaslsm> mais ta dando prego na iso
<Julinux> alguém ai tem um tutorial de configuração de redes wpa2 pelo terminal de comando?
<Julinux> Alguém ai tem um tutorial de configuração de redes wpa2 pelo terminal?
<Ricardo__> bah mas ta dificil lancar esse debian hein
<Ricardo__> haahah
<CyL> Ricardo__: Nem precisa dizer que é gaúcho
<Ricardo__> CyL, q q tem a ver?
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Ricardo__> ah
<Ricardo__> o bah
<Ricardo__> ahahahaahahahaha
<hggdh> heh. Pois traduza: te abance, no mas
<hggdh> abanque
<CyL> Ricardo__: Acertei?
<Ricardo__> aham de poa ainda
<CyL> Ricardo__: Aham <-- Mais um indício
<CyL> Ricardo__: Moro em Poa, by the way
<Ricardo__> eheh
<Ricardo__> legal <== mais um indicio
<CyL> Ricardo__: tri-legal <-- confirmação atestada mediante apresentaçaõ de salvo conduto
<CyL> Ricardo__: Posso chamar no pvt?
<Ricardo__> pior com essa vo ate dormir abraço
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<CyL> Ricardo__: Pior <-- designação de origem controlada também
<jefferson> Boa tarde pessoal... Seguinte quais são mais rapidos e/ou seguros: repositorios ftp ou http
<CyL> Putz, eu jpa ia respondendo, não esperou nem 5 min
<picolo> Boa tarde. Tem como atualizar os programas do ubuntu 12.04 para os mais recentes, digo assim, não a versão que esta no repositório, mas sim as mais recentes mesmo.
<servidor>  /join #bacula-br
<servidor>  /join #bacula-br
<servidor> join #bacula-br
<FabricioMassuia> picolo, você pode instalar programas mais recentes via PPA. Aqui tem um exemplo com o LibreOffice : http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/install-libreoffice-40-in-ubuntu-1204.html
<picolo> FabricioMassuia, Sim, app eu conhecia, mas achei que talvez teria algo mais simples, não que app seja complicado :D
<FabricioMassuia> picolo, outra forma mais simples seria simplesmente instalar os .deb do aplicativo, mas tem a desvantagem de não receber atualizações automáticas
<hggdh> picolo: mas estes pacotes (provenientes de PPA ou outros) (1) não são garantidos de funcionar; (2) não são suportados; (3) podem queimar o sistema, ou matar gatinhos
<hggdh> e o problema será teu...
<picolo> Sim senhor rss
<FabricioMassuia> isso mesmo... e os gatinhos são importantes...:D
<picolo> Bem, vou continuar com os programas na versão do repositório mesmo. Parte ruim que o próximo LTS so 14.04
<hggdh> picolo: o 12.04 continuará sendo actualizado para versões mais recentes de partes
<matheuscar> boa tade, ubunteros
<matheuscar> alguem sabe me informar se o tiagoscd vai realizar papo de buteco hoje?
<matheuscar> vlw
<YanGM> qual servidor de ftp vocês me recomendam para debian?
<Julinux> alguém conhece alguma empresa brasileira que venda host, tipo no-ip
<Soaris> Boa noite! alguém pode tirar uma dúvida?
<CyL> Soaris: apenas pergunte
<Soaris> sim
<Soaris> é urgente
<Soaris> meu computador não inicia com o windows, nem mesmo no modo de segurança. Para não perder todos os meus aqruivos baixei o ubuntu aqui no site com outro pc. Como utilizo esse arquivo para dar boot no meu pc?
<CyL> Soaris: grave um liveusb, é sua melhor opção
<Soaris> como eu faço isso?
<CyL> Soaris: saia do pvt, qualquer suporte é aqui no canal
<Soaris> o que eu faço com o arquivo que eu baixei?
<omelete> Soaris,  grava num cd ou pendrive
<Soaris> eu gravei num dvd, mas quando sleciono como prioridade para fazer o boot, nada acontece
<CyL> Soaris: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<CyL> Soaris: consegue ler em inlges?
<Soaris> vou lá dar uma olhada
<CyL> Soaris: use o google tradutor se precisar a qualidade nao fica ruim
<Soaris> eu li. o problema é que a versão do site ubuntu.org apresenta uma falha ao ser gravada em dvd. Então baixei através do baixaqui... eu quero tentar fazer o boot com o dvd e recuperar meus arquivos com um hd externo
<CyL> Soaris: la no site tem instrucoes par acriar o dvd, mas eu acho estranho vc dizer que versao que esta la esta com defeito
<Geci> Soaris baixe do site do ubuntu em : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop clique em " Get Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Soaris> vlw
<Soaris> vou tentar de novo
<Geci> Soaris: verifique se realmente o download foi completo o arquivo deve ter em torno de 693MB
<CyL> Soaris: melhor do que olhar o tamanho, verifique se a soma sha1 ou md5 bate
<CyL> Soaris: Se bater é certeza de que o arquivo está bom
<CyL> (dentro dos atuais limites criptográficos)
<Geci> Cyl: bem lembrado
<Soaris> vlw, mt obrigado pela ajuda
<Soaris> vou ter que sair, abçs
<Geci> estou me comunicando pelo xChat e o meu nick e mensagens estão em cinza, estou realmente fazendo parte da conversa? como trocar de cor?
<vitorlobo> Geci, vai na aba configuraçoes > preferencias > cor
<vitorlobo> Geci, *cores
<Geci> vitorlobo: obrigado verificarei agora
<YanGM> como descompactar um tar.gz na linha de comando?
<Julinux> Eai vai ter Papo de boteco hoje?
<omelete> Julinux,  é td semana ou mes?
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-06
<israelbdacruz> bom dia a todos
<hggdh_> .msg nickserv identify hggdh fn,Haggadah
<CyL> hggdh: Vc percebeu que mandou a mensagem de identify no canal?
<hggdh> CyL: a senha foi imediatamente trocada :-)
<hggdh> CyL: meus problemas normais com o teclado...
<hggdh> e obrigado, mesmo assim :-)
<CyL> hggdh: pelo menos aprendi um pouco mais sobe sua maneira de pensar :)
<CyL> hggdh: e me deixou curioso sobre quem é Haggadah
<paladinn> :D
<hggdh> CyL: heh. haggadah é uma palavra em hebraico, e significa estória (ou, talvez, "contar *a* estória)
<hggdh> o meu nick vem dela -- haggadah sem as vogais
<CyL> hggdh: curiosamente me lembra do nome Agda, por isso pensei que fosse uma pessoa
<CyL> hggdh: sim, eu percebi, estava pensando numa filha
<hggdh> ou Magda?
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, Agda se encaixa melhor na sonoridade :0
<hggdh> CyL: esta era, também, a mais velha senha que eu uso -- era mais que tempo de trocar
<CyL> ops
<CyL> :)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> (de tempos em tempos, sem um padrão estabelecido, eu troco as senhas de todas as contas. Ou, pelo menos, das contas importantes)
<hggdh> eu acho que não considerava freenode *tão* importante. Esta senha não era mudada em, pelo menos, um ano
<hggdh> bem. vou trocar o óleo do carro, volto em 1 hora
<CyL> hggdh: cya :D
<AldoRaine> bom dia a todos
<AldoRaine> vcs já viram ?
<AldoRaine> http://alienware.com/ubuntu/
<fabiomaca>  AldoRaine: vi agora, loco ein mano
<AldoRaine> vamos ver se vai vingar
<fabiomaca> na boa acho que vai ein
<AldoRaine> agora tem uma coisa que me deixa puto
<AldoRaine> é isso aqui
<AldoRaine> http://softwarelivre.org/tarsocv/blog/beto-richa-vai-gastar-uma-fortuna-de-dinheiro-publico-com-a-microsoft.-por-que-nao-usa-software-livre-e-gratuito#.UV9wT5GPhMg.google_plusone_share
<fabiomaca> ontem testei o 13.04 beta em uma vm no mac, achei lento pra caramba, mas tb tem o agravante de estar em uma vm
<AldoRaine> Mac ?
<AldoRaine> vc usa o que?
<fabiomaca> AldoRaine: reza uma lenda que o governo do pt eu digo desde o mandato do lula uma ordem para usar apenas software livre
<AldoRaine> WMware ?
<fabiomaca> AldoRaine: uso o virtual box da oracle mesmo
<AldoRaine> massa
<AldoRaine> agora uma parada que tava até demorando
<AldoRaine> Google pode comprar Whatsapp por US$ 1 bilhão http://gdis.co/14TYkfM
<fabiomaca> agora o whatsapp é pago né ..
<fabiomaca> não dá mais pra fazer o download free
<AldoRaine> dá sim
<AldoRaine> acabei de fazer aqui
<fabiomaca> eu só escutei alguem comentando
<fabiomaca> eu nem tenho
<AldoRaine> vai ser cobrada uma licença de uso, daqui a alguns meses, segundo o fabricante
<AldoRaine> mas sempre adiam
<fabiomaca> fica uma galera falando pra usar isso, se só com o celular nego já não me deixa em paz imagina com esse treco ai ferrou minha vida
<fabiomaca> acredito que leles passem a cobrar em uma proxima versão
<fabiomaca> com alguma funcionalidade nova, ai sim ..
<AldoRaine> fabiomaca, te ligam muito é?
<paladinn> eu uso crakeado
<paladinn> rs
<fabiomaca> AldoRaine: vixi mano nem me fala, nem é de trabalho nem nada, é a galera sempre fazendo uma festa, indo tocar em algum lugar, sendo gente me levando pro caminho da perdição, rsrsrsrsrsrs
<AldoRaine> coloca na blacklist
<fabiomaca> paladinn: rola um crakeado mesmo, mas pra iphone rola com crack
<fabiomaca> AldoRaine: hehehehe vou arrumar uma app de black list, rsrsrsrsrs
<AldoRaine> fabiomaca, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.baole.app.blacklist&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd
<fabiomaca> AldoRaine: heheheh boa preciso de um pra iphone, rsrsrsrsr
<AldoRaine> aah só
<AldoRaine> Mac Man no #
<AldoRaine> foi mal
<tubarao> bom dia
<AldoRaine> dia\
<tubarao> bom dia
<tubarao> bom dia
<haereticus> :) bom
<tubarao> eu sou novo com ubuntu utilizo outras duas distro
<haereticus> hum
<tubarao> mas venho gostando muito do ubuntu
<haereticus> ubuntu é bem bacana de usar
<tubarao> entrei para conhecer mais dp ubuntu
<haereticus> além dele eu gosto do fedora
<tubarao> eu usu CentOS e Slackware
<tubarao> mas tenho percebido pouco team core para discussao
<haereticus> hum
<haereticus> eu gosto do ubuntu por causa do forum
<haereticus> todos sao receptivos e prestativos
<haereticus> e é bem movimentado
<tubarao> tenho percebido e como trabalho com muitos testes de segurancas pentest
<haereticus> atualmente eu uso xubuntu com lxde e openbox fico alternando a interface
<haereticus> hum
<tubarao> percebi tb que o backtrack esta sendo desenvolvido tb em ubuntu
<haereticus> backtrack eu tenho aqui
<haereticus> so detesto a interface dele
<haereticus> kde
<haereticus> é as ultimas versoes tao saindo em cima do ubuntu
<tubarao> esta interface é muito pesada
<tubarao> tem que ser gnome mesmo
<Julinux> gnome=homem / kde=mulher
<haereticus> kkkkkkkkkk
<tubarao> hehehehehehe
<haereticus> boa comparação Julinux
<tubarao> complicado neh
<Julinux> :)
<tubarao> eu emulei o backtrack 5 num galaxy note
<haereticus> ultima vez que usei backtrack faz uns 4 meses
<tubarao> muito bom
<haereticus> as ferramentas dele sao imbativeis
<haereticus> agora poderiam dar uma repaginada no visual
<omelete> souber o nome das ferramentas nem precisa usar ele
<haereticus> é verdade
<haereticus> inclusive ha os pacotes
<haereticus> para instalar diretamente em outras distros
<tubarao> é na verdade hoje ele é um ubuntu
<tubarao> com muitas ferramentas
<tubarao> prefiro instalar puro e instalar as ferramentas
<haereticus> correto
<tubarao> fiz isso no ubuntu
<tubarao> e ficou muito bom
<tubarao> muito mais rápido principalmente o msf
<tubarao> estou tentando emular o ubuntu no android
<fabiomaca2> 123 testando
<Ernandes> pof
<kzamperlini> bom dia pessoal! Perdi a rede no ubuntu 12.10. O wireless conecta mas não navega.
<kzamperlini> tudo funcionava bem, mas após uma atualização, simplesmente parou de navegar, Alguém pode me dar alguma dica?
<kzamperlini> alguem pode me ajudar com problemas de rede no 12.10?
<Ernandes> xiii
<Ernandes> nao é dns?
<kzamperlini> tentei incluir o dns do google mas nao resolveu
<Ernandes> e vc pinga 8.8.8.8??
<kzamperlini> fazia dias que nao ligava pra tentar. agora nao esta conectando nem o wireless
<kzamperlini> exclui owireless e tentei incluir de novo. recebo erro 32 ativacao da conexao falhou
<Ismaloide> whois Peste_Bubonica
<adiaswin> what
<edsonlead> olá?
<edsonlead> o último ubuntu que usei foi o 11.10
<edsonlead> depois mudei para o debian
<Ernandes> todos mudamm
<edsonlead> e hoje quero formatar uma máquina velhinha aqui...
<kzamperlini> e
<edsonlead> o 12.10 rodaria de boa?
<kzamperlini> ernandes
<edsonlead> tipo, não quero com os pacotes que já vem
<Ernandes> qq
<edsonlead> pretendo compilar e instalar
<Ernandes> gentoo
<kzamperlini> Ernandes, consegui restaurar owireless, mas nao pingo o 8.8.8.8
<Ernandes> se nao pinga o ip.. entao nao é dns o problema
<kzamperlini> opa, concluiu 2 pings em 35
<edsonlead> gentoo?
<Ernandes> kk
<Ernandes> sinal nao?
<kzamperlini> estou do lado do roteador. no windowsroda normal
<Ernandes> entao é sifo.. kk
<kzamperlini> emulo no vmware e roda tbem kkkk
<Ernandes> sem ideias
<Ernandes> vc usa o wicd?
<adiaswin> kzamperlini>  qual o adaptador wileress da mauqina
<adiaswin> se for ralink atualize para o kernel 3.5 e instale os drivers proprietarios
<Ernandes> é uma opçaoo tbemm
<kzamperlini> o sinal ta  excelente e nao pinga nem na porcaria  do roteador que ta a 30 cm do note :(
<adiaswin> qual a verçao do kernel
<adiaswin> se for a 3.2 o problema esta nela
<kzamperlini> acho que e ralink. um note acer 5350
<adiaswin> abra o terminal e digite uname -a
<adiaswin> e depois digite lspci e cole os resultados dos 2 comandos
<kzamperlini> kernel 3.5.0.25
<adiaswin> falta o lspci
<kzamperlini> perai que to acessando o  forum no tablet
<kzamperlini> network controler:
<kzamperlini> Atheros communications AR9287 wireless network
<adiaswin> aeeee
<adiaswin> olha o motivo do problema
<kzamperlini> diga
<adiaswin> amigo creio que para resolver o problema e instalar o driver proprietario
<kzamperlini> do Atheros?
<adiaswin> sim,sim
<adiaswin> o proprio jockey do ubuntu deve estar pedindo o driver
<kzamperlini> blz
<kzamperlini> vo ver se consig navegar com o cabo
<kzamperlini> no cabo foi blz
<kzamperlini> pode me orientar na atualizacao?
<pilgrim1> j/ #ubuntu-br-sc
 * pilgrim1 pidgin safadinho... ;P
<MDandrea> Olá pessoal será que alguem pode me ajudar a configurar uma impressora em rede usando o samba?
<adiaswin> pilgriml: divulgando o prorprio ubuntu-br
<adiaswin> *proprio
<samurai_black> samurai_black: !ping
<samurai_black> :D
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: !ping
<Ernandes> aff
<MDandrea> Olá pessoal será que alguem pode me ajudar a configurar uma impressora em rede usando o samba?
<Ernandes> ixx
<mwallacesd> Boa tarde galerinha
<vitorlobo> Idsi, :)
<Idsi> ^^
<Julinux> dpkg: erro processando firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<Ernandes> ixx
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Ernandes> parou o trem
<Julinux> dpkg: erro processando firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<Julinux> Not supported card here (PCI id 14e4:4727)!
<edsonlead> instalando o ubuntu 12.04 em um veinha rsrs
<edsonlead> a máquina vai passar a noite compilando o libo
<Julinux> lol
<Julinux> bati muita cabeça pra fazer esse wireless rodar no Debian, finalmente consegui \o/\o/\o/\o/
<samurai_black> parabéns
<samurai_black> Julinux: cai lá pra o #ubuntu-br-sc
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-07
<tubarao> boa noite
<Ernandes> puff
<Fabin> olá boa noite
<Fabin> alguem pode me ajudar
<barna_> fabin, não temos bola de cristal, se vc num falar qual seu problema, não saberemos se podemos ajudar!
<Fabin> eu atualizei o ubuntu do 12.04 pro 12.10 via update,mas parece q ficou mais lenteo,será q se eu fizer o download da iso 12.10 e dar boot e instalar fica mais rapido?
<barna_> Fabin, da uma checada no monitor de sistema se num tem algum processo usando muito do comp e deixando ele lento!
<Fabin> memoria de 2gb ta usando 694
<Fabin> 80 % da cpu
<barna_> e o processador?
<Fabin> o meu processador é um celeron,mas aqui nao mostra a porcentagem dele
<Fabin> de uso
<barna_> no monitor de sistema, na aba recursos não mostra?
<hggdh> Fabin: use 'top' em um terminal
<Fabin> agora me parece q ficou mais rapido,fechei algunn widgets da area d trabalho
<Fabin> nao
<Fabin> o xrog ta 14:40 minutos
<Fabin> xorg
<Fabin> sera q ele n ficou com uma instalação suja emcima da 12.04 ?
<Ricardo__> esses update geralmente eh problema
<Ricardo__> sempre da guru
<Fabin> pq no 12.04 eu tinha digitado um monte de comandos no terminal pra tentar instalar alguns temas,mas nao consegui
<Fabin> o certo é eu abaixao  o 12.10 e colocar em um pendrive e formatar e instalar tudo do zero
<barna_> Fabin, sempre q eu vou trocar de versão eu faço uma instalação limpa.
<Fabin> é o certo né
<barna_> mas eu num troco o 12.04 pelo 12.10, o 12.04 é LTS !
<Fabin> igual eu faço nos Rwindows
<Fabin> rsss
<barna_> mas ai é uma questão pessoal!
<Fabin> migrei a uns 7 dias pro ubuntu,
<Fabin> me cancei do rWindows
<Fabin> e estou gostando muito do ubuntu
<barna_> bem vindo Fabin!
<Fabin> apenas nao tenho muito conhecimento nele igaul no win,mas devagar vou aprendendo
<Fabin> vlw barna
<barna_> com o tempo vc pega, ficando on ali no chat vc aprende muito!
<barna_> *aki
<Ricardo__> ainda mais com o suporte porco agora so de 9 meses
<Ricardo__> so lts mesmo
<Ricardo__> po 9 meses nem 1 ano
<Fabin> supporte nem do windows eu nunca usei
<Fabin> alguma duvida a gente pergunta pra um ,pra outro
<Fabin> e ae vai
<Fabin> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Fabin> da pau no sitema,formata,instala e vai
<Ricardo__> dei uma chance pro kde nesse 12.04
<Fabin> ate aprender
<Ricardo__> ate pq unity nao me agradou
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Ricardo__> po esse kde 4.10 ta mto interessante
<Fabin> o kde é uma plataforma de base do linux?
<Ricardo__> nao.. eh um ambiente grafico
<Ricardo__> so isso
<Fabin> humm
<Fabin> e tem um outro tb
<Fabin> qualq é a base?
<Fabin> da plataforma
<Ricardo__> nao tem base tu tem liberdade pra por qualquer um
<Ricardo__> indo dormir boa noite
<Fabin> kero entender
<Fabin> o kde é um sistema grafico
<Fabin> me eskeci o nome do outro q é usado no linux
<Fabin> kernel
<Fabin> ?
<barna_> Fabin, gnome?
<barna_> Fabin, assim, vc tem o sistema operacional e nele vc tem varias interfaces graficas pra operar o sistema!
<Fabin> isso
<Fabin> gnome
<barna_> hoje em dias as mais comuns são KDE, Gnome e Unity, mas tem muitas outras
<Fabin> a ta
<barna_> kernel é a base do sistema!
<Fabin> entao esses sao um sistema grafico
<Fabin> entendi
<barna_> isso, vc pode instalar no seu ubuntu qualquer um deles!
<Fabin> kernel no caso é a base que vc pode criar qualquer outro linux emcima dele
<barna_> e tem as versões do ubuntu q ja vem com eles, como kubuntu (com kde) e xubuntu entre outros
<barna_> isso
<Fabin> o x éo terminal,que no caso ,no windows é o DOS
<barna_> nops, terminal é tipo dos, x é ambiente grafico
<Fabin> a ta
<Fabin> entendi
<barna_> é q no ruindows vc só tem um ambiente grafico, aki vc pode escolher qual quer usar!
<barna_> Fabin, vc ainda vai se deparar com muitas quebras de paradigma no mundo linux!
<Fabin> qndo eu instalei o 12.04 no dual boot o monitor ficava sem sinal,achei na net um tutorial do grub,na resolução e tal
<Fabin> no 12.10 no dual boot vou ter q entrar no grub novamente e eidtar?
<barna_> Fabin, num entendi!
<Fabin> em uma partição do hd eu tinha o windows e na outra eu instalei o ubuntu,qndo reiniciava o pc aparecia o dual boot,ou seja qual sistema escolher,win ou linux,nessa hora a tela ficava preta
<Fabin> ae descobri q era só modificar a resolução no grub do dual boot
<Fabin> agora aparece
<barna_> certo
<Fabin> se eu formatar e instalar uma nova sera q vou ter q editar o grub novamente
<Fabin> no caso vou pra versao 12.10
<barna_> acredito q sim
<barna_> mas fabin, antes disso, vc ja entendeu o conceito de LTS?
<Fabin> n
<Fabin> nem sei o q significa
<Fabin> rss
<barna_> ok, assim, o ubuntu a cada 2 anos lança um versão LTS (long time suporte)
<barna_> ou seja, uma versão onde a prioridade é não ter bugs e que vai ter atualização por 5 anos (pelo q me lembro)
<barna_> e de 6 em 6 meses ele lança uma "versão de  teste" onde vão testar as inovações (pra nova lts), onde a prioridade é testar coisas novas e só vai ter atualização por 6 meses!
<Fabin> mas essa versao lts tinha hora q pedia relatorio pra enviar de algum programa fechado
<Fabin> ou seja
<Fabin> de erro
<barna_> Fabin, sim, erros acontecem, mesmo nas LTS, mas vc tem q ver se o erro não foi causado por vc, ou algum programa q vc instalou
<Fabin> ahhh
<Fabin> entendi
<Fabin> mas pelo q me parece visualmente o 12.10 é mais da hora q o 12.04
<barna_> ainda num testei o 12.10, na verdade eu ando de LTS em LTS
<Fabin> humm
<barna_> quanto tenho um comp meu, que posso brincar a vontade, eu instalo 2 LTS (um de segurança) e deixo uma partição pra instalar non-LTS pra ver como q ta ficando, mas jamais como sistema operacional de produção, só de teste mesmo!
<Fabin> humm
<Fabin> eu ja sou meio louco
<Fabin> ja instalo
<Fabin> vou testando os novos
<Fabin> e num da nada nao
<Fabin> kkkkkkkk
<Fabin> keria ver o 13,mas ele ainda é beta
<Fabin> se o windows 8 beta era ruim,o linux nao vai ficar muito longe
<Fabin> rssss
<barna_> é q meu caso eu uso o comp pra trabalho, uma vez foi apresentar um trabalho pra um possivel cliente (ubuntu 11.04), o peste travou bem na frente do cliente e num iniciava mais, fiquei com aquela cara de bunda, perdi o cliente mais de 2mil reais nessa!
<Fabin> ate lançar o 13 oficial vou ficar no 12.10
<barna_> Fabin, tecnicamente o 13.04 ja deveria ter sido lançado!
<Fabin> kkkkkkkkk
<Fabin> ae é foda
<Fabin> ae no seu caso é diferente
<Fabin> o meu é só pra minhas filjhas mexer msm e eu experimentar
<barna_> depois dessa aprendia a sempre deixar 2 OS LTS instalados, e sempre, sempre, um live-pen na mochila!
<Fabin> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Fabin> melhor  coisa
<Fabin> minhas filhas usa o wndows 7
<Fabin> e eu vou aprendendo o linux
<Fabin> tem algum programa q grava imagem .iso em pendrive aki no ubuntu
<barna_> fazer livepen apartir de uma iso?
<Fabin> eu abaixei o 12.10 agora kero gravar ele no pen pra mim formatar minha maquina pra instalar
<Fabin> e como formata o pendrive?
<barna_> tem sim, tem um do proprio ubuntu, q só cria livepen do ubuntu, criador de disco de inicialização, e tem tb unetbootin (que vc instala na central de programas) q faz live-pen de qualquer OS
<barna_> quando vc espeta o pendrive ele aparece na barra lateral do lado direito certo? clica nele com o botão direito e formatar
<Fabin> aparece só abrir,ejetar e desbloquear do lançador
<barna_> uai, eu só faço assim
<barna_> ou então pelo gparted, mas ai já é mais tenso!
<barna_> Fabin, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/10/como-formatar-um-pendrive-no-ubuntu/
<hggdh> gente, por favor, cuidado com a linguagem
<Fabin> ok
<hggdh> e, barna_ -- non-LTS é atualizada por 9 meses, não 6
<barna_> hggdh, que falamos de errado?
<hggdh> barna_: palavrões
<barna_> hggdh, num sei onde falei, mas se falei, me desculpe! sei das regras do canal e sempre tomo cuidado p/ não infringi las
<hggdh> no caso, é mais direccionado ao Fabin :-)
<barna_> anotado, 9 meses, isso q acontece por não usar non-lts, nunca sei o tempo de suporte!
<barna_> ok. :)
<hggdh> barna_: as non-LTS, a partir da 13.04, serão mais como rolling releases
<Fabin> entendi
<barna_> que é isso hggdh ?
<Fabin> o suporte é mais pra quem trabalha com o pc com o linux
<Fabin> no meu caso é só pra testar e aprender
<hggdh> possibilidade de actualizações "automáticas" para a nova versão
<hggdh> antes da 13.04 non-LTS tinha suporte por 18 meses
<barna_> hummmmm
<hggdh> para usuários não técnicos, ou que usam Ubuntu para trabalho, a sugestão -- pesada -- é manter-se nas LTSs
<barna_> massa!
<hggdh> e as LTSs, a partir da 12.04, terão também a possibilidade de updates com pacotes das versões mais recentes
<barna_> q massa isso!
<hggdh> por exemplo, a 12.04.2 agora usa o kernel e o xorg da 12.10
<barna_> kra isso é bom D+, queria q tivessem feito isso na epoca do lucid
<barna_> tava com ele até hoje! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<hggdh> após a 13.04 ser liberada a futura 12.04.3 provavelmente terá o kernel da 13.04
<barna_> to na pilha pra ver o ubuntu phone......
<barna_> hoje tenho trabalhado 95% do tempo com tablet, só pra editar video fullhd mesmo q uso o comp!
<Fabin> o ubuntu fone na funciona no motorola motosmart?
<barna_> e ficar longe do ubuntu é triste!
<barna_> num sei Fabin, só googando mesmo!
<hggdh> eu ainda não usaria o ubuntu phone, mas aqui está a lista dos equipos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<hggdh> eu tenho um nexus4, mas necessito dele para trabalho...
<barna_> eu só usaria se desse pra colocar em dual-boot!
<barna_> eu quase comprei um nexus 4 tb, mas pra mim o galaxy note 2 atende melhor!
<hggdh> o nexus era mais barato :-)
<hggdh> ($330, enquanto um note2 saia por ~$600)
<barna_> sim, tb pesei isso, eu tinha o note 1, roubaram, na hora de comprar outro pesei um monte de coisas, pensei no S3 tb!
<barna_> nexus 4 perdeu por não ter microsd e s-pen!
<Fabin> ae pessoal..vou durmir..amanha to aki d volta
<barna_> sem falar q ele é um tiquim menor, pra mim q trabalho com fotografia e video, isso faz diferença!
<barna_> falow Fabin, t+
<Fabin> abraços a vcs
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<fabiomaca2> Bom dia
<mellyssamoraes> oi
<Cristiano> No linux usando o gparted em livecd: tenho um hd sem nenhuma partição e com dados, quero particionar, redimensionar e criar uma para backup e a outra fica para o sistema, ai que esta minha duvida, perde dados ao redimensionar uma partição que tenha dados?
<Cristiano> No linux usando o gparted em livecd: tenho um hd sem nenhuma partição e com dados, quero particionar meu hd, redimensionando a existente e depois criar a nova, assim ficando uma para backup e a outra fica para o sistema, ai que esta minha duvida, perde dados ao redimensionar uma partição que contenha dados?
<Cristiano> No linux usando o gparted em livecd: tenho um hd sem nenhuma partição e com dados, quero particionar meu hd, redimensionando a existente e depois criar a nova, assim ficando uma para backup e a outra fica para o sistema, ai que esta minha duvida, perde dados ao redimensionar uma partição que contenha dados?
<ubuntero> Cristiano, sempre existe o risco, mas já fiz várias vezes esse redimensionamento e nunca perdi nada
<Cristiano> Obrigado ubuntero! Éh a única forma é fazendo mesmo, e torcer para que tudo de certo! Obrigado!
<andre> alguem que me pode ajudar?
<vitorlobo> andre, depende
<vitorlobo> andre, n poderemos te ajudar se vc n expor seu problema
<andre> claro
<andre> é assim eu tou com um problema na minha placa grafia e estou usando Ubuntu 12.10
<andre> a minha placa grafica e uam intel GM45 e o problema e que deixa as cores e texturas muito mas
<andre> nao percebo
<andre> encontrei um site com drivers so que ainda nao instalei pk nao sei instaler esse tipo de ficheiros
<andre> vou mostrar
<andre> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/2013q1-intel-graphics-stack-release
<andre> este e o site que tem os drivers acham que esses driveres me ajudarao no meu problema?
<andre> essa é a placa grafica Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
<andre> entao?
<andre> alguam resposta?
<andre> *alguma?
<picolo> Galera, como criar atalhos para diretórios dentro do diretório do usuario, estilo esta de exemplos que fica no /home/usuario?
<pwink> Bom dia a todos, alguém pode me ajudar?? estou com problema no som do meu note...com a versão anterior do ubuntu estava funcionando perfeitamente, depois da atualização o icone de som aparece, consigo mexer nas propriedades de som, mas infelizmente o som não funciona...
<pwink> esqueci de colocar a versão que estou usando Ubuntu 13.04 32-bot
<pwink> bit*
<picolo> Bem, essa versão ainda não é totalmente funcional
<picolo> Pode conter erros.
<pwink> Entendo
<pwink> nao ha nada que eu possa fazer entao?
<pwink> eu procurei na internet mas tudo que foi sugerido não surtiu efeito :(
<andre> alguem me ajuda com a minha grafica de video?
<pwink> muito obrigado mesmo assim picolo
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: !ping
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<samurai_black> barna_: !PING
<Wool> Alguem ai tem mochila ou boné do ubuntu pra vender?
<samurai_black> barna_:  tá por ai?
<barna_> samurai_black, pong
<samurai_black> Barna :)
<hggdh> !PING
<ubotu-br> pong!
<samurai_black> hggdh: :)
<samurai_black> Boa tarde man
<hggdh> samurai_black: buenas :-)
<samurai_black> ai
<samurai_black> ainda não atualizei o KDE...
<samurai_black> o Lubuntinho não tá deixando, tá exigindo toda a minha atenção! RSRSRSR
<hggdh> heh. Mas hoje tivemos mais updates para o 4.10.2, logo podes esperar um pouco mais
<samurai_black> hggdh: é que atualizo pelo PPA do backport...
<samurai_black> mas, depois vejo isso, ele tá muito suave e firme, lindo
<hggdh> samurai_black: sim, lembro-me. Isto provavelmente significa que o PPA pode ainda estar a ser actualizado
<samurai_black> é nosso!
<Rodrigo> boa noite a todos
<bino> c
<bino> update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<Derick_> olá preciso de ajuda! Alguém poderia tirar uma dúvida?
<adiaswin> olha eu aqui
<adiaswin> (-:
<Guest62965> Criei uma partição e joguei todos os meus arquivos nela, agora eu quero instalar o ubuntu mais recente na outra partição, é possível? Mas estou com medo de formatar o HD e eu perder meus arquivos...
<Guest62965> quem pode me ajudat?
<adiaswin> calma men olha se for para instalar o ubuntu na outra partiçao o sistema nao ira tocar na paratiçao onde
<adiaswin> esta suas fotos
<Guest62965> ok... e eu baixo o arquivo do site e executo ou preciso gravar em um cd e executá-lo na bbot?
<adiaswin> baixe o arquivo do site
<adiaswin> se estiver no windows prefira gravar o ubuntu no pendrive
<Guest62965> estou com windows 7
<adiaswin> certo,certo amigo para gravar o ubuntu no pendrive ultilize o linux live usb creator
<adiaswin> ou simplismente lili ele e bem facil de usar
<Guest62965> mas pretendo substituir o windows! Mesmo assim sigo esse procedimento?
<adiaswin> sim siga
<Guest62965> ok
<adiaswin> depois disso e so configurar o bios para bootar o ubuntu que esta no pendrive
<Guest62965> obrigado!!!
<Guest62965> ah, sim, apartir daí eu sei
<Guest62965> Mais uma vez obrigado!
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-31
<Levy_> amigo abraços e valeu pela ajuda e paciencia
<Levy_> não sei não entrei no boot dele
<tracker> ( nos NOTEBOOKS geralmente a BIOS fica no DEL, ou F2 ou F8)
<astroo-> ciao
<tracker> Desligue ele e ao iniciar pressione uma dessas teclas pra entrar na BIOS dele
<tracker> Se ele der Boot pela USB tu pode Testar ele sem mexer no Windows...
<Levy_> ok mas vou deixar para outro dia. to cansado com fome e com sono. valeu mesmo. abraço
<tracker> Hahaha
<tracker> Abraço
<tracker> Alguém ai manja umas discas sobre como configurar o meu Gerenciador de Atualizações certinho?
<tracker> É dificil achar um tópico confiável...
<tracker> A versão que eu uso é a 14.4
<subzero> jogando
<subzero> nintendo DS aqui no linux
<omelete> como tá a emulação?
<omelete> subzero,  tempo atas testei e era lento
<subzero> omelete, filé
<subzero> jogo varios games aqui
<subzero> n64, snes
<omelete> testar dps
<subzero> agora instalei emulador de nintendo ds
<subzero> omelete, rodou file
<omelete> subzero,  falo do DS
<subzero> instalei pelos repositorios
<subzero> do debian
<omelete> n64, snes emus são antigos e funcionais
<subzero> desmune
<subzero> o nome do emulador
<jr_machado> Boa noite pessoal.
<subzero> ve se tem no repositorio do ubuntu
<subzero> apt-get install desmune
<astroo-> ola
<subzero> omelete, o bom de emuladores
<subzero> que ja quebra mto o galho pra games pra linux
<subzero> instala pelo apt-get depois so ir nesses sites e baixar as roms
<jr_machado> E ai pessoal como vai o Ubuntu 14.04? a ultima vez que testei tava muito bugado.
<omelete> é, já é uma boa opção para jogos
<subzero> omelete, tu conhece
<subzero> algum emulador de ps
<subzero> pra linux?
<omelete> psx
<omelete> ñ lembro se é esse o nome
<omelete> tem o espxe tb, só q ele é mais chato de configurar
<subzero> omelete, http://coolrom.com/roms/nds/16507/Mario_Kart_DS.php
<omelete> psx é mais simples e funciona bem
<subzero> legalzinho esse mario kart
<subzero> tava jogando aqui
<jr_machado> Falando em jogos esta cada dia mais difícil achar PCs para jogos.
<subzero> oO
<subzero> jr_machado, so montar 1
<subzero> uai
<subzero> o meu eu montei
<subzero> i7 com 8 gb de ram
<jr_machado> Mas não ficou mais caro não?
<subzero> jr_machado, torrei uns 2 mil no cpu
<subzero> e mais uns 500 no monitor
<subzero> ta no preço
<subzero> melhor que torrar 1.000 em cpu pronto
<subzero> nessas lojas
<subzero> q colocam placas e hds e memorias, de baixa qualidade.
<jr_machado> verdade
<subzero> jr_machado, fora q esse i7
<subzero> aqui
<subzero> vai durar uns 10 anos
<subzero> digo
<subzero> pra ficar totalmente fora de linha
<jr_machado> mas o que acho difícil e conseguir gabinetes que me agradem, acho muito feio a maioria, os mais bonitinhos que eu acho são os da Lenovo, mas dai é só pronto.
<converge> na kabum tem bastante variedade
<converge> eh um lugar legal d comprar
<jr_machado> Galera eu dando uma estuda no OS2 Warp percebi uma grande semelhança dele com o Windows, tenho uma leve impressão que o Windows seja um clone do OS2 com umas pitadas do MacOS... Considerado aquele rolo que teve entre o Gates e o Jobs.
<jr_machado> alguém tem alguma opinião sobre isso?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<omelete> astroo-,  inté
<KurtKraut> jr_machado, Pela linha do tempo sua história não bate. OS/2 surgiu depois do Windows 1.0
<jr_machado> legal Kurt
<astroo-> ate
<Alex__> Bom dia pessoal. Alguém pode me dar um help. Não tenho experiência em linux. Baixei o ubuntu e tentei instalar em casa, parecia tudo normal, quando pede para reinicia o computador, a tela fica preta não inicia o linux.
<Alex__> om dia pessoal. Alguém pode me dar um help. Não tenho experiência em linux. Baixei o ubuntu e tentei instalar em casa, parecia tudo normal, quando pede para reinicia o computador, a tela fica preta não inicia o linux.
<lima> julinux: se vc apertar o reset inicia normalmente ?
<lima> ops> Alex_
<Julinux> Inicia
<Julinux> Mais o que?
<subzero> alguem manja de ptt?
<lima> desculpa era pro alex_
<lima> subzero: coloca o nome
<subzero> lima, nome como assim?
<lima> ptt é ponto de troca de trafégo
<lima> ?
<lima> ou é push to talk
<lima> ?
<lima> o que é ?  subzero
<subzero> lima,  ponto de trafego
<lima> o que vc ta precisando saber, eu tento te ajudar
<lima> olha vê se isso que vc quer: http://www.rnp.br/ceo/peering.html
<subzero> lima, ja vi
<subzero> oque quero saber
<subzero> é pq as operadoras
<subzero> nao vendem 1 banda maior
<subzero> pra usar no br
<subzero> tipo
<subzero> 10 mb fora 60 R$
<subzero> e 100 mb incluso interno
<subzero> pelo ptt
<lima> estou procurando a regulamentação
<lima> da anatel
<lima> pra não falar bobeira
<lima> na pratica o serviço é regulamentado por ela
<subzero> lima, eu sei
<subzero> mais as operadoras
<subzero> podiam logo todas interligarem no ptt
<subzero> ja que em pratica nao tem custos
<subzero> altos
<subzero> comparado a link
<subzero> e pelo ptt oferecer 100 mb
<subzero> e inter 10 mb
<subzero> a preço de 10 mb normal
<subzero> so que o cliente teria 100 mb pra usar no ptt
<subzero> assim diminuiria a dependencia de saida internacional, que muitas coisas seriam hospedada no br
<subzero> e diminuiria o gasto para as telecom
<lima> mas este 100 mb depende muito da infraestrutura, é necessário todo um estudo técnico
<lima> redirecionamento de centrais
<lima> o que a principio tem custo
<lima> e elevado
<lima> então é vantajoso
<lima> sim
<lima> mas depende de investimento
<lima> e todo um plano de migração de centrais
<lima> e são vários modelos e situações.
<subzero> lima,  no ptt se paga?
<subzero> pra ter banda la trocar free entre as operadoras?
<lima> para a mão de obra pra fazes funcionar a infraestrutura
<lima> fazer**
<lima> não é simplesmente ligar no ptt
<lima> tem que configurar, redirecionar e ter fibra chegando
<lima> exige infra e mão de obra.
<lima> vc tem o site do ptt, que vc ta falando ?
<lima> por que se for este http://www.fix.org.br/
<lima> ele é da rede nacional de pesquisa
<lima> ele faz gerencia a rede ipê
<lima> olha o mapa da rede http://www.rnp.br/backbone/index.php
<lima> e a traca de dados que fala é entre operadoras de redes de dados como a Clara (A Cooperação Latino-Americana de Redes Avançadas)
<lima> e ai foi ?
<subzero> lima,
<subzero> eu vejo pelo ptt.br
<subzero> e no traceroute
<subzero> meu link da virtua
<subzero> é ligada no ptt
<lima> deixa eu vê
<subzero> e toda trafego q vai pra locaweb
<subzero> gvt
<subzero> passa pelo ptt
<lima> sim ele é porta de saida da rede ipê
<lima> o mapa que te passei é da rede de dados do brasil
<subzero> lima, entendi
<lima> este ptt ta conectado aos backbones
<subzero> mais as principais operadoras pelo q vi sao conectadas
<subzero> gvt, oi , telefonica, virtua
<subzero> embratel
<subzero> etc
<lima> o problema é que sua operadora não necessária mente tem ligação direta com o ptt
<lima> ela pode usar rede de outra empresa como a oi ou a embratel
<lima> pra chegar la
<subzero> aqui eu uso virtua
<subzero> virtua é da embratel
<subzero> sai pela embratel conecta no ptt vai pra gvtrj depois gvtsp e chega na locaweb
<lima> a embratel e a oi tem links disponibilizados para a rede ipê
<subzero> lima, mesmo que tenha gastos
<subzero> pra fazer isso
<subzero> eu acredito que seja mto mais em conta
<subzero> do que toda hora fazer fibra maritimas
<subzero> até miami
<lima>  este processo demanda melhorar toda a infraestrutura
<lima> por exemplo vamos supor que vc mora em uma capital.
<lima> normalmente a infra estrutura de sua cidade é boa
<lima> vc não vive com internet de 1 mb como eu
<lima> por que tem centrais e tecnologias
<lima> como vc é ligado a embratel
<lima> a embratel se conecta ao ptt, so que exitem servidores em redes que não se conectam ao ptt
<subzero> lima, mais ai que ta
<lima> e que vc passa por eles pra acessar
<subzero> teria que forçar todas as empresas
<subzero> entrarem pro ptt
<subzero> e melhorarem sua rede externa
<hggdh> subzero: por favor, sentenças completas por linha
<lima> o problema é o ptt aguenta disponibilizar 100 mb pro Brasil inteiro ?
<subzero> lima, mais o ptt nao funciona como 1 lan ?
<lima> sem duvidas
<subzero> tipo uma rede local? se for é so investir em roteadores e fibra.
<lima> o prblema é chegar internet a 100 mb em todos os clientes
<lima> e o ptt tem capacidade limitada tanto que o o governo vive investindo em fibra
<subzero> lima, la no japao se nao me engano ja tao em 2 gigas de internet, duvido que seja 2 gigas saida inter, deve ser 2 gigas pelo ptt deles
<lima> não lembro quando mas foi passado mas tem um projeto de mas um caba submarino não lembro o continente para desafogar as atuais linhas
<subzero> lima, se investissem em ptt serio no br, torrariam menos em cabo maritimos ja que maior parte do trafego seria trocada no br mesmo.
<lima> pode ser, mas quantos 2 gb o ptt aguenta hoje ?
<lima> somos quantos milhos de brasileiros ?
<subzero> lima, to falando no japao ja ta a 2 gigas
<lima> mas grande parte de nossa paginas estão no exterior
<subzero> lima, falei que duvido que eles entreguem isso pra saida internacional.
<lima> entendo
<subzero> lima, sim pq link no br e caro, dcs metem a faca, se investissem no ptt os dcs operadoras.
<subzero> poderia mudar essa realidade, ja que muita gente ia preferir hospedar no br mesmo.
<lima> Ai precisamos que a Anatel / ministério da telecomunicações, façam a parte deles.
<subzero> lima, isso de ptt é velho na europa.
<subzero> a vdd que aqui demoram anos pra investir, eu acredito que o ptt no br tenha pouco tempo.
<lima> atender as capitais acredito que seja mas rápido.
<lima> agora o interior
<lima> so deus sabe.
<lima> subzero, acho que chegamos a conclusões que vc queria.
<subzero> lima, se o governo deixasse de mamar nos impostos e incentivasse as telecom, em poucos anos teriamos uma net melhor.
<lima> ele incentiva
<subzero> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<lima> pagou não sei quanto a oi para interligar o pop do es com o de sp. e deixou a infra toda na mão da oi.
<subzero> era bom pra ser verdade
<lima> construiu a rede de fibra para a oi.
<subzero> isso
<subzero> eu descordo
<subzero> o gov tinha que aumentar era a estrutura dos ptt
<subzero> e obrigar as operadoras se conectarem neles
<lima> claro que a rnp justificou que era pra atender as universidades.
<subzero> lima, quem sabe quando o japao e demais paises tiverem vendendo net de 1 terabyte por s
<subzero> aqui temos 100 mb a preço bom e pra todos
<subzero> kkkkkkkkk
<lima> acho que vai chegar a 1 penta byte la é aqui a 100 mb
<lima> rsrsrsrsrsrs
<subzero> lima, chega ser comico
<tracker> Bom dia pessoal...
<tracker> Ainda estou travando uma batalha com o Compiz... Comecei a PERCEBER muita coisa esquisita e também nas configurações de Vídeo do Ubuntu... Alguém pode me ajudar?
<tracker> Pra começo de conversa a máquina estava funcionando Perfeitamente no Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS... Usava todos os recursos gráficos do Compiz sem nenhum erro ou travamento....
<tracker> No Ubuntu 14.4 os mesmos recursos do Compiz dão PAU....
<tracker> A Placa de Vídeo foi reconhecida e instalada CORRETAMENTE...
<tracker> A minha placa de vídeo é uma ATI RADEON X1950 PRO que segundo a documentação de compatibilidade corresponde a Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV570
<tracker> O Mesa-utils foi instalado e tudo parece normal...
<tracker> glx-info aponta 75000 fps
<tracker> glxgears carrega normalmente
<tracker> lspci aponta para o Driver correto Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV570
<tracker> Agora começa a bagunça....
<samuel_> pc do muka
<samuel_> s
<tracker> O Driver da minha placa de vídeo é mantido pela xserver-xorg-video-ati
<tracker> Mas dentro da pasta /etc/X11 NÂO EXISTE  um Xorg.conf
<tracker> E o compiz tá todo esquisitã
<tracker> Olha só que engraçado.... Essa é uma das páginas de configuração do COMPIZ... Metade em inglês e metade em português... DETALHE... Tudo o que eu colocar na parte em INGLES funciona. Se eu colocar na parte que está em português ele APAGA sozinho quando reinicio o computador...
<tracker> http://pt-br.tinypic.com/r/2vcxhyb/8
<tracker> E não é só isso... a paleta de cores dos efeitos... você seleciona AZUL e aparece BRANCO
<tracker> Seleciona VERMELHO amarece AMARELO....
<tracker> Algumas cores ele dá erro e diz que não encontrou...
<tracker> Tá tudo esquisito...rsrs
<tracker> Já tentei desinstalar e instalar denovo, procurei ajuda nos Tópicos mas ninguém postou nada a respeito...
<Brayan> Opa
<Brayan> Não sei se estou no canal e no lugar certo, mas espero que alguém me de uma luz... tenho o ubuntu 12.04 lts, e vou atualiza-lo em breve, mas antes, gostaria de instalar o ubuntu touch no meu smartphone
<Brayan> em um canal certo**
<BrayanSantos> Opa
<lima> seu smart ta com android ?
<BrayanSantos> sim
<BrayanSantos> 4.1.2
<jr_machado> Primeiro tem que ver se o seu Smartphone é suportado.
<BrayanSantos_> como eu faço isso?
<lima> pesquisa no google com o modelo de seu celular se suporta o android
<lima> quer dizer o touch
<BrayanSantos_> Ele possui android 4.1.2 instalado de fabrica
<BrayanSantos_> queria migrar para o Ubuntu touch
<BrayanSantos_> posso lhe falar as configurações do meu smart?
<lima> qual modelo de seu celular, vou pesquisar pra você
<BrayanSantos_> motorola Razr D1, xt918
<BrayanSantos_> eu consegui seguir o passo a passo no site, porém chega no passo de numero 4 não passo de lá
<BrayanSantos_> na janela do terminal aparece phablet não encontrado
<lima> vê se é este: https://www.linuxnewmedia.com.br/images/uploads/pdf_aberto/LM_105_62_67_06_tutorial_ubuntu_touch.pdf
<lima> qual a mensagem
<BrayanSantos> toda hora minha conexão cai
<BrayanSantos> não sei o pq
<BrayanSantos> mas o erro me parece que e no termo phablet
<lima> brayan
<lima> ?
<lima> brayansantos ?
<BrayanSantos> sim
<lima> segunda a revista espirito livre
<lima> Quanto ao suporte, até agora, quatro dispositivos são oficialmente suportados. São os seguintes: Samsung Galaxy Nexus, LG Nexus 4, ASUS Nexus 7 e Samsung Nexus 10.
<subzero> o mano convocou
<BrayanSantos> entendi, mas há a possibilidade deu estar rodando o Ubuntu Touch no meu smart? estou muito interessado nesse novo S.O
<BrayanSantos_> Ta dificil.. minha conexão aqui não está instavel.. mesmo a minha net tendo uma velocidade legal..
<jr_machado> Bryan fora dos suportados oficialmente a instalação é por sua conta e risco e tem uma alta probabilidade de não dar certo, se você seguiu os tutoriais de maneira correta e não deu certo volte ao Android.
<jr_machado> A não ser é claro que você saiba o que esta fazendo e faça as devidas alterações no sistema para que ele rode no seu dispositivo, o que acredito que dificilmente seja o caso.
<BrayanSantos_> nem cheguei a instalar o touch.. mas queria assumir este risco e instalar, pois já vi celulares do mesmo modelo rodando o touch
<jr_machado> tente executar o processo novamente.
<BrayanSantos_> sim, vou tentar
<BrayanSantos_> mas vocês tem alguma dica para dar?
<BrayanSantos_> vejam as configurações do meu smart.. 1ghz de processador, 1gb de ram, 4gb de memoria interna + 2gb ed memoria externa.
<jr_machado> Não aconselho a instalação nessas configurações.
<Brayan> pessoal voltei
<Brayan> agora como Brayan
<Brayan> apenas
<jr_machado> Então Brayan, não aconselho a instalação do Touch com essa configuração sua, acho que vai ficar lento. Sempre imagine a seguinte regra: Se meu aparelho é inferior ao oficialmente suportado é sinal que isso não vai dar muito certo. O seu aparelho deveria ser no mínimo parecido em configuração aos oficialmente suportados.
<Brayan> entendi...
<jr_machado> Lembrando que mobile não é como PC que você pega uma distro mais leve ou com um kernel mais antigo e dá uma sobrevida a ele. Mobile infelizmente é bem travadinho.
<jr_machado> Talvez uma ROM customizada como Cyanogenmod seja uma boa alternativa.
<Brayan> no caso, um moto x seria apto a rodar o touch?
<Brayan> ou então aonde eu pego esta ROM customizada?
<jr_machado> Não que eu queria te desanimar, pode ser que a instalação seja bem sucedida, mas a experiência certamente ficará bem comprometida devido ao hardware.
<hggdh> !touch | Brayan
<ubotu-br> Brayan: Informações sobre a plataforma Touch para celular e tablets estão disponiveis aqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch; suporte e discussões em #ubuntu-touch
<jr_machado> Haa sim o Moto X é bem mais parrudo.
<Brayan> estou com a ideia de comprar um para mim. mas antes eu insisto na ideia de colocar o touch no meu D
<Brayan> D1**
<jr_machado> Se você tem grana pra pegar o Moto X pega o Nexus 4 que é oficialmente suportado. Eu tenho um Nexus, inclusive falo com você através dele. Não tenho o que reclamar do aparelho.
<jr_machado> Pessoal a um tempo atrás ouvi falar que a canonical estava desenvolvendo um encapsulamento multiplataforma de pacotes feito em python, algo que seria semelhante aos pacotes de aplicativos do MacOS porém multiplataforma, sendo como única dependência a plataforma python, ouviram algo sobre isso?
<hggdh> jr_machado: multiplataforma como em UBuntu/RedHat/SUSE/etc não ouvi falar. Mas para touch e ubuntu, tem o click-apps  http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/packaging-click-apps/
<jr_machado> Mas seria bem interessante né, temos programadores python para dizer a nos se isso seria possível?
<hggdh> jr_machado: desculpe-me, mas dizer o que?
<hggdh> (ou seja, "isso seria possivel" <- que/qual "isso"?
<jr_machado> seria possível criar tal encapsulamento?
<hggdh> sim
<hggdh> (o SDK é baseado em QT)
<subzero> hggdh,
<subzero> se mora aonde?
<YokoBR> galeres, quem aí é desenvolvedor web
<hggdh> subzero: Estados Unidos
<subzero> hggdh, ai jovems com sindrome de down
<subzero> pode ter carteira de motorista?
<subzero> eu vi que na inglaterra tem varios jovems com deficiencia mental e sindrome de down
<subzero> que tem carteira de motorista
<hggdh> subzero: não sei. Eu sei que daltonicos e cegos de um olho podem ter carteira
<subzero> hggdh, na inglaterra e nova zelandia
<subzero> tem varis jovems com downs que tem carros e a licença
<hggdh> subzero: UMA linha por sentença...
<subzero> hggdh, disculpa
<subzero> é que sou curioso no tema, queria saber como é nos EUA, por ser um pais desenvolvido se permitem também.
<hggdh> subzero: eu *acho* que dependeria de quão grave é a síndrome
<subzero> hggdh, aqui no brasil nem com grau leve consegue, pra tu ve como somos atrasados.
<hggdh> heh. O que me recordo do Brasil é que daltônicos não podiam ter carta
<subzero> hggdh, nem downs. isso so aumenta o preconceito, gostei da inglaterra permitir, to vendo youtube é normal ve jovens com downs com carro indo pra balada la. bacana.
<hggdh> realmente, é. Aqui é comum ve-los empregados. Algumas empresas preferem Down para certas tarefas
<subzero> hggdh, as vezes da vontade de ir embora do brasil.
<hggdh> subzero: consigo entender :-) mas tens que manter na mente que não há pais melhor ou pior, o que temos são problemas diferentes.
<subzero> hggdh, sim
<subzero> mais ai nos eua e na europa
<subzero> o deficiente é tratado de outra forma
<hggdh> UMA LINHA por sentença...
<subzero> aqui no br são tratados como coitadinhos, perdão.
<hggdh> ah, OK. Aqui eles conseguem empregos (talvez não tão bem remunerados) e, normalmente, andam (e até vivem) sozinhos
<subzero> hggdh, tinha uma empresa de desenvolvimento na europa, que so contrata autistas, por desenvolverem bem e pagam bem.
<subzero> http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/ciencia/2013/10/empresas-de-ti-descobrem-potencial-dos-autistas.shtml
<subzero> Sap o nome da empresa
<subzero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAoI0w1Pe_Q video de down dirigindo na nova zelandia
<sky_fy> interessante essa questão do autismo
<sky_fy> já ouvi comentários que até o Messi tem um grau leve de autismo e por isso ele se sobressai na concentração e raciocínio lógico
<subzero> sky_fy, so no br deficiente é tratado como incapaz
<subzero> olha ai o video a menina com sindrome de down, tirando a carteira de motorista dela na nova zelandia.
<sky_fy> interessante o tema, no Brasil realmente e tratado como incapaz
<hggdh> Por favor: agora vamos voltar ao tópico. Apenas de achar interessante a discussão, este não é o canal para isto.
<hggdh> considerem #ubuntu-br-offtopic, por exemplo
<lima> hggdh, vc é o admin do canal ?
<sky_fy> q e isso man, porque nao pode trocar ideia sobre outros assuntos
<sky_fy> vc usa irc desde quando?
<subzero> sky_fy, entra la no ubuntu-oftopic
<subzero> q ele passou ai
<sky_fy> eu uso desde os tempos da brasnet, tinha um canal chamado #gnulinux la e nunca pedi para fazerem isso
<hggdh> lima: sou um dos moderadores, sim
<subzero> sky_fy, brasil é atrasado, pra pessoa normal que dira pro deficiente.
<sky_fy> sim, concerteza
<subzero> sky_fy, na europa la podem ter carteira de motorista, ter carros, é normal ve la downs indo pra balada com seus carros e etc. aqui no brasil que mantem uma lei da epoca das cavernas, aonde so discrimina mais o deficiente.
<hggdh> ...
<b010010001> boa tarde...gostaria de saber,se quando instalado o anon-proxi,não se consegue atualizar?
<drone_> ola, meu notebook desligou pq nao tinha bateria, e dps quando liguei o teclado ficou desconfigurado com o FN apertado, pra eu conseguir escrever isto, preciso ficar com a tecla FN aperta pra desativar e as letras funcionarem
<drone_> como posso resolver isso ?
<subzero> drone_,
<subzero> oi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Emilio_Eiji> opa
<astroo-> ola
<Emilio_Eiji> drone__: conseguiu resolver o problema?
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-01
<kill> eu tenho um pc antigo, tem só 80gb hd, 2 mega de memoria, barramento não lembro agora, fica bom?
<astroo-> 2 gigas de ram?
<kill> sim
<astroo-> da bem
<kill> obrigado.
<astroo-> de nada
<kill> ual portugol da estacio roda no ubuntu?
<kill> astroo, o ual portugol da estacio roda no ubuntu?
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> kill  ve o privado
<kill> como eu faço isso?
<astroo-> carrega em cima do meu nick
<kill> astroo eu estou no trabalho aqui é um pouco limitado
<astroo-> ok
<kill> vou atender uma ocorrencia ok.
<astroo-> pergunta novamente talvez os recem chegados saibam
<kill> alguem sabe se o ual portugol da estacio roda no ubuntu?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<iasj> Olá, alguém aqui tem algum script para traduzir textos direto do terminal?
<astroo-> ola  da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<iasj> hahahha
<astroo-> mas ja e "tarde"
<iasj> certo
<iasj> verdade
<iasj> cheguei agora do trabalho
<iasj> eu usava o gnome 3 e nele tinha uma extension muito boa do google translate
<iasj> mas agora uso xfce e sinto falta daquele plugin
<astroo-> ve o privado
<drone__> ola, meu notebook desligou pq nao tinha bateria, e dps quando liguei o teclado ficou desconfigurado com o FN apertado, pra eu conseguir escrever isto, preciso ficar com a tecla FN aperta pra desativar e as letras funcionarem
<drone__> como posso resolver isso ?
<BR_Azazel_> quem on?
<Rubens> Olá
<Rubens> Não consigo habilitar minha rede sem fio
<Rubens> Como faço?
<Vikachu> bom dia pessoal!
<Vikachu> estou com problemas para acessar o conteúdo de drives usb
<Vikachu> pendrive e mp4 player
<Vikachu> estou utilizando a versão 13.10
<Vikachu> procurei em diversos fóruns se há algo para ser feito , porém até agora nada
<hggdh> Vikachu: o que ocorre ao montar o drive?
<Vikachu> ele reconhece por exemplo o pendrive, porém o conteúdo não é exibido
<hggdh> Vikachu: exibido como?
<Vikachu> vikachu@VIKACHUPC:~$ lsusb Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0951:1625 Kingston Technology DataTraveler 101 II Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<hggdh> Vikachu: é melhor usar pastebin para isto
<hggdh> !pastebin
<ubotu-br> para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<Vikachu> ele não mostra minhas musicas ou documentos que tenho salvo
<Vikachu> http://imagebin.org/303150
<hggdh> Vikachu: alt-click no USB, seleccione properties. O que aparece?
<Vikachu> http://imagebin.org/303151
<hggdh> Vikachu: abra um terminal, digite 'dmesg', e poste as 30, 40 últimas linhas em um pastebin
<Vikachu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7189592/
<hggdh> Vikachu: [ 1230.821095] FAT-fs (sdc1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<Vikachu> obrigado pessoal , decidi mudar de distro...
<hggdh> heh
<srGreen> Bom dia, quero fazer meu hd externo multiboot de instalação do opensuse, e windows, porém não posso formatar o hd externo
<hggdh> srGreen: este é um canal sobre Ubuntu; não sabemos muito sobre OpenSUSE
<srGreen> hggdh: mas nao importa ser OpenSuse ou Ubuntu, quero por 1 instalação, sendo uma qualquer depois dá de por qualquer uma
<srGreen> hggdh: só preciso fazer o hd externo aparecer o grub com as opções... por enquanto ele dá este erro: Cannot find GRLDR
<hggdh> srGreen: então já há um Linux instalado no hd externo?
<srGreen> hggdh: não, no hd tenho apenas as .ISO e filmes e tenho apenas 200GB livre, quero apenas usar como boot
<hggdh> srGreen: https://neosmart.net/wiki/cannot-find-grldr/
<srGreen> hggdh: tipo quero pegar ele, ir em qualquer maquina, fazer boot pelo hd externo e instalar qualquer .iso que tenho dentro do hd
<hggdh> não creio que vá funcionar assim... O GRUB carrega um S.O. instalado no disco. Se nada está instalado, o GRUB não vai funcionar
<hggdh> em outras palavras: GRUB *não* carrega ISOs. Uma ISO *pode* ter o GRUB instalado para a carga da ISO
<srGreen> hggdh: funciona sim, porém em videos no youtube diz pra preparar o hd externo mais ai vai formatar e nao posso formatar ele
<srGreen> hggdh: engraçado na maquina virtual eu consigo o boot, mas em maquina fisica nao!
<hggdh> srGreen: na máquina virtual é diferente -- o virtualizador prepara o ambiente para carregar a ISO como se fosse um CD; isto é feito *antes* do boot, propriamente dito, da ISO
<FelipeCosse> Para quem tava com dificuldade no Blue-ray - http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/smplayer-1430-released-with.html
<srGreen> hggdh: é colega não deu certo, será que vou ter que formatar mesmo o hd externo... tem que ter um jeito de deixar ele fazer boot sem formatar =/
<hggdh> srGreen: eu usaria um pendrive... (ou vários)
<srGreen> hggdh: mais pendrive que tenho não vai caber e tenho poucos... já um hd externo cabe tudo
<srGreen> hggdh: é a solução é formatar, talvez é um virus, até porque em um pc aqui com win7 o avira bloqueia o E:\Autorun.inf
<srGreen> tem como compactar x GB ( em quantidade maior ) em y GB ( em quantidade menor ) ?
<hggdh> srGreen: bzip2, xz, e outros.
<hggdh> mas o ganho efetivo depende do tipo de arquivo. Pre-compactados (como jpeg, mpeg, mp3, etc) não produzem arquivos menores
<srGreen> hggdh: ah já vi que não vai dá certo... o jeito é ver uma forma de aumentar a partição, mas ta dificil kkk muitos GB
<rplucena> Caros, podem me ajudar com a instalação de um FTP server no ubuntu 13.10?
<rplucena> Não foi possível encontrar o pacote vsftpd
<hggdh> rplucena: vsftpd é parte integrante do repositório básico do Ubuntu. Tente 'sudo apt-get update' para atualizar a lista de pacotes
<rplucena> vou tentar.. obrigado!
<srGreen> hggdh: Obrigado, acho que agora vai dá certo... porém aquele EasyBCD dá um erro :The ISO path must not contain any spaces. Please correct the and try again
<[Orca]> eae pessoal.
<[Orca]> alguem entende de stereo mixer? :D
<[Orca]> enfim xD
<srGreen> hggdh: ah conseguir ^^ agora sim 100%
<hggdh> scjalom4
<srGreen> opa, estou precisando de um programa de criptografia para Linux, tipo o BitLocker do windows
<hggdh> srGreen: gpg
<hggdh> ou é criptografia de disco? Basta, ao instalar o Ubuntu, seleccionar a opção para tal
<srGreen> neste caso quero por apenas diretorio... mais esse gpg usa oq? md5 sha2?
<hggdh> md5 e sha* são has, não protocolos de cryptografia. Para diretorios, tem ecryptfs, encfs, e outros
<hggdh> s/has/hash/
<srGreen> por exemplo /home/Filmes/18+  << encrypt  ( ai ngm acessa, sem saber a senha )
<hggdh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<hggdh> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-encrypt-directories-partitions-with-ecryptfs-on-debian-squeeze
<srGreen> hggdh: e o hash é oq ?
<hggdh> srGreen: uma redução para (normalmente) 64/128/256 bytes, do arquivo/texto/entrada. Esta redução é difícil de ser reproduzida usando-se outro arquivo/texto
<hggdh> um hash é one-way. Não é possível recuperar-se o texto original do hash
<hggdh> alias, ambos md5 e sha1 são considerados não seguros hoje em dia
<srGreen> hggdh: e qual seria sua sugestão pra mim usar?
<hggdh> ecryptfs
<hggdh> srGreen: er. Não, ecryptfs vai permitir acesso a quem estiver logado. Provavelmente encfs vai funcionar para ti
<srGreen> hggdh: funciona na rede também esse encfs?
<srGreen> hggdh: é deu certo e não deu certo ao mesmo tempo hehehe... tipo se eu tirar de um pc pro outro lá dá de ver.. ai me complica...
<srGreen> quero que seja permitido ler somente em 1 pc... sem chance de abrir em outro linux/windows... tem jeito ?
<srGreen> talvez isso só tem jeito se encrypt o HD inteiro ?
<teste_> quando sai o lançamento do ubuntu 14?
<FelipeCosse> Alguém pode me dar um help? tenho um notebook da dell, quando eu ligo ele na energia e tento rodar alguma coisa pesada em questão de 5mim o computador trava e tenho que forçar o desligamento.
<FelipeCosse> Quando rodo alguma coisa pesada utilizando a bateria ele não trava. Um luz por favor!!!
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Larissa> join #debian-br
<fernando>  olá
<Guest81162> como encontro softwares que quero?
<Guest81162> sejam eles pagos ou gratuitos
<Guest81162> pois quando pesquiso, a maioria dos resultados são pra windows ou mac
<astroo--> Guest81162  da uns 15 minutos pela possivel respsosta de alguem
<alexandre_38> ola licensed_  eu era assilva lembra deu ?
<alexandre_38> licensed_, cade udontknow ?
<rafaelcunha> boa noite
<alexandre_38> ola rafael  udontknow ainda vem aqui ?
<alexandre_38> rafael, ele aind avem aqui ?
<alexandre_38> ola m4v como anda seu kubuntu ?
<alexandre_38> fala subzero cade scorpiom ?
<alexandre_38> rafael, lembra dele ou nao o conheceu ?
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-02
<alexandre_38> m4v, ola gata
<sergioaer> opa, estou com uma dúvida... sou um tanto leigo em relação ao linux...
<Emilio_Eiji> sergioaer: manda ai.. se algume puder ajudar...
<sergioaer> comprei um notebook lenovo g400s e estou tentando instalar o ubuntu nele... mas ele tem akele sistema de pré boot M$
<Emilio_Eiji> certo
<sergioaer> como faço pra poder bootar do pendrive e em fim instalar meu tão querido ubuntu?
<Emilio_Eiji> com o note desligado vc aperta o botão recovery
<Emilio_Eiji> aquele pequenininho do lado
<Emilio_Eiji> do power
<Emilio_Eiji> ai vc seleciona boot load device
<sergioaer> blz
<Emilio_Eiji> procura seu pen e manda bala...
<sergioaer> ahhh  legal
<Emilio_Eiji> só cuidado que o lenovo vem com várias partiçoes e uma delas é gpt
<sergioaer> poxa... meus "amigos" colocaram medo em mim, disseram q era impossível colocar linux nessa máquina... meu mestrado depende disso
<Emilio_Eiji> e quando vc tenta instalar o linux ele acaba vendo essa partição como espaço livre
<sergioaer> gpt.. não mexo nela
<Emilio_Eiji> sergioaer: que nda eu estou com um nelovo g400s tbm
<Emilio_Eiji> só que a primeira coisa que eu fiz foi remover tudo e instalar so o linus =p
<Emilio_Eiji> *linux
<sergioaer> eu particionei com o partition magic o win8... deixei 300Gb pro win8 (infelizmente ainda há softs q não rodam no linux) e 700gb pro linux
<Emilio_Eiji> hummm legal...
<Emilio_Eiji> qndo preciso rodo no virtualbox
<sergioaer> c conseguiu? caraca... infelizmente eu ainda preciso usar solidworks e labview
<Emilio_Eiji> tem coisas que não tem jeito mesmo haiouhaoihaoiah
<Emilio_Eiji> hummm entendi...
<Emilio_Eiji> por hr só estou com problemas no silverlight
<Emilio_Eiji> do resto já dei um jeito hoaiuhouiahouiha
<sergioaer> pior... froid... no linux uso quase td, emacs, gnuplot, openfoam, paraview, gfortran...etc...
<sergioaer> vida de estudante é foda
<Emilio_Eiji> hoaiuhoiauhoaiuhaoiauh
<sergioaer> só penando... eu tinha um note cce, velhinho q só, mas fazia milagres...
<sergioaer> rs
<Emilio_Eiji> haoiauhoaiuaoiahoiah
<sergioaer> mas do nd a tela LCD dele deu pau, aí fui obrigado a me libertar dele
<Emilio_Eiji> eu tinha um hp antes do lonovo, mas meu dog fez o favor de destruir ele haouhaoiuhoaa
<Emilio_Eiji> mas o lenovo está tranquilo pra mim
<sergioaer> nosss.. kkkkk
<sergioaer> blz, vou fazer isso que falou, muito obrigado pela dica.... hj a noite será longa...rs
<Emilio_Eiji> hoaiuahoiauhaio blz
<Emilio_Eiji> boa sorte ai
<sergioaer> vlw... pra sair daki, pergunta de lerdo, tenho que "dar" algum comando ou só fechar a janela???
<sergioaer> pode rir, eu sou meio sem noção mesmo rs
<Jonatan> boa noite a todos
<Emilio_Eiji> boa noite
<Jonatan> Caros, sou iniciante em linux. Instalei a versão Ubuntu 13.10 no meu note, mas não consigo fazer a conexao da internet wifi
<Jonatan> Esta como dualboot com o W7
<Emilio_Eiji> já verificou se o driver está instalado?
<astroo-> ola
<Jonatan> Como faço isso Emilio?
<Jonatan> No Ubuntu
<Jonatan> Caros, alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<NKLinux> Bo.m Dia
<NKLinux> Não experiencia em Linux, estou fazendo um servidor de arquivo para a minha firma. Instalei o Ubuntu, mas não ficou como quero!! quero formatar a máquina e reinstalar o ubuntu. Qual é o comando de formatação para máquinas com ubuntu ????
<NKLinux> Desde jaagradeço!!!
<Anderlb> olá, eu instalei o ubuntu recentemente no meu computador, mas quando eu termino de instalar as atualizações ele fica em tela preta, porque? tem como resolver?
<hggdh> NKLinux: simplesmente reinstale. Durante a instalação terás uma opção de reformatar os discos
<NKLinux> ok
<srGreen> bom dia canal ubuntu-br, gostaria de saber se tem como proteger o hd de ser copiado, tanto o arquivo, quanto a partição... exemplo não quero que /home/arquivos seja para outro dispositivo usb
<elz_> Novato aqui, gostaria de saber como procedo para instalar o ubuntu pela primeira vez no meu notebook, qual a versão recomendada
<srGreen> elz_: seu notebook trem drive de dvd ou apenas usb ?
<elz_> tem drive de dvd
<srGreen> então faça o download do Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ou Ubuntu 13.10 grave o DVD e faça boot e seja feliz rs
<elz_> blz =D qualquer coisa eu volto aqui vlw
<elz_> kkkk
<srGreen> hehehe
<elz_> só mais um incômodo, i386 e amd64 funciona da mesma forma que no windows ? pra mais de 3gb de memoria
<elz_> tenho 6gb
<srGreen> com 6GB melhor ir de amd64 né rsrs
<elz_> Obg
<srGreen> de nada
<dougsf87> Bom dia! preciso de dicas para adaptar-me ao mundo do software livre, sou um recem chegado nesse mundo, tenho várias duvidas...
<dougsf87> alguem tem um bom programa, mensageiro, que eu consiga interagir com o  skype? estou em uma luta para abolir qualquer relação com o mundo microsoft
<hggdh> dougsf87: até onde eu saiba (não uso Skype), só o Skype fala com Skype. Mas a Skype disponibiliza uma versão Linux
<dougsf87> nao tem que ser necessariamente  o skype, preciso de um comunicador com as mesma funções, com mesmo recursos... e nao estou querendo usar mais produtos da microsoft, por isso migrei para o Ubuntu
<dougsf87> para nao usar mais nenhuma ferramente, software da microsoft em computadores pessoal
<maximusDSV>   opa
<maximusDSV>   tem   skype  ra  linux   amigo
<maximusDSV> http://www.skype.com/pt-br/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<beto_> olá como encontro os driver para meu note ?
<alexandre_38> oi
<alexandre_38> m4v, oi
<dougsf87> sim, tem o skype para linux, mais eu queria um similar, q nao fosse microsoft, estou saindo da janela...
<subzero> http://noahsdad.com/down-syndrome-drivers-license/
<subzero> hggdh, ve o link
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dougsf87> como faço para deixar a area de trabalho limpa, sem icone de lixeira, pasta pessoal computador...
<dougsf87> ???
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-03
<luci> oi
<luci> como eu atualizo meu ubuntu
<luci> e ele tb nao abre meu pen drive
<luci> minha versao eh 10. 3 acho
<luci> nao sei como atualizo ele
<astroo-> ola
<luci> oi
<luci> to c milhoes d duvidas
<astroo-> poe todas e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<luci> instalei esse ubuntu e n sei como fazer ele reconhecer meu pen drive,rodar videos no youtube e atualizar ele p uma versao mais recente
<luci> tentei baixar o programa para fazer imposto de renda e nao abre tb
<luci> sera q tem algum outro linux mais parecido com o windows e pratico
<astroo-> duvido
<luci> entao tenho q aprender a atualizar o ubuntu e saber como faço p v conteudo de pen drive nele pq nao mostra
<luci> e como baixar o java para ele tb
<luci> senao vou voltar p windows
<astroo-> ve o privado
<luci> como ve?
<luci> sei mexer aqui nao
<Rudolf> luci: já pensou em ler a documentação do produto?
<luci> onde tem essa documentacao?
<Rudolf> luci: google?
<luci> ja vi uns foruns
<luci> mas fala p fazer via terminal
<astroo-> luci> como ve?  - carrega em cima do meu nick
<Rudolf> luci: e qual o problema de usar terminal?
<luci> o problema eh q nao sei o q eh isso e onde ta
<luci> e eh cheio d comando
<luci> podia atualizar sozinho ne
<luci> igual o windows
<Rudolf> luci: dae seria windows
<Rudolf> luci: pq usa ubuntu se quer que seja windows?
<Rudolf> luci: curva de aprendizado, vai lá, aprenda e faça. é legal aprender a fazer funcionar.
<Rudolf> luci: qual como um puzzle
<luci> eh qro saber onde aprendo
<luci> pq aq n ta rodando nem video do youtube p eu er
<luci> ver
<luci> to tentando aprender
<Rudolf> luci: www.ubuntu.com
<Rudolf> luci: www.google.com
<Rudolf> luci: o melhor lugar é aqui: http://www.guiafoca.org/
<luci> ok
<luci> valeu
<maximusDSV> o  galera    liberou  a  ultima  versao   do ubuntu ?????
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus
<hggdh> maximusDSV: em duas semanas; mas já é usável...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<K0D3R> alguma coisa que vale a pena ler?
<converge> estou montando uma configuração p/ servidor, alguem tem alguma sugestao de processador nessa config ? http://paste2.org/zzZ5zvH7
<RenanBrito> bom dia
<RenanBrito> comprei um ultabook asus com windows 8 e gostaria de colocar o ubuntu
<RenanBrito> é possivel encontrar os drivers do ultrabook pra linux?
<pimpim> é
<pimpim> eu tenho um e nao tenho problemas
<RenanBrito> eu tinha um acer e instalei o ubuntu
<sky_fy> pessoal, estou com um note aqui com aquelas placas de video hibrid comutável amd randeon + intel e gostaria de saber se o Ubuntu a reconhece e configura, ouvi dizer que no Ubuntu 14.04 que está para sair isso será automatico
<RenanBrito> mas o wifi não funcionava
<sky_fy> alguém tem esse cenário?
<hggdh> sky_fy: ouvi dizer que bumblebee ajuda
<sky_fy> sim hggdh, tambem li algo sobre isso, mas felizmente vi também de uma pessoa comentando sobre o ubuntu 14.04 que isso não sera mais necessário na nova versão
<hggdh> sky_fy: eu uso 14.04, mas não tenho radeon+intel
<sky_fy> uma duvida hggdh... se instalar o 14.04 nao preciso reinstalar depois que sair a versão final ne?
<sky_fy> so preciso fazer os updates e blz certo?
<hggdh> sky_fy: não, basta 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<sky_fy> hmmm
<sky_fy> acho que vou fazer isso entao, pq a versao final parece q so vai sair dia 17 de abril ne
<hggdh> sim. O último beta já foi publicado. Basta usar o ISO de hoje (em http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/), que já tem todas as actualizações até a madrugada de hoje
<Del_> boa tarde
<Del_> tenho um software "CAELinux"
<Del_> ele roda sem problemas no Ubuntu?
<EricTabosa> Onde posso baixar porgramas/aplicativos para o UBUNTU?
<srGreen> alguém tem novidades do Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<srGreen> boa tarde, existe alguma proteção para navegador aceesando o site do banco brasil e caixa? quero tipo ter uma proteção...
<FelipeCosse> A proteção é não usar o Windows
<glauberdm> ahahahahahha
<glauberdm> boa!
<srGreen> FelipeCosse: mas no linux também não dá na mesma ,só o navegador em si, nao tem segurança... quero usar um so pra banco com proteção
<FelipeCosse> srGreen, entendo sua duvida, mas não podia ter perdido esta oportunidade
<hggdh> srGreen: uma opção é criar um usuário diferente, só para acesso ao banco; e usar o navegador deste usuário apenas para o banco
<srGreen> FelipeCosse: Sem Problemas
<srGreen> hggdh: pode ser uma boa opção para testar... mas se caso um navegador for infectado por exemplo, o do outro usuario também vai ficar ou isso pode acontecer somente a um usuario ?
<anonyfr33> boa tarde......galera
<anonyfr33> estou com um moldem Sierra Wireless, Inc...dou oo comando lshw e aparece disabled....como fasso para abilitala...?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<anonyfr33> cm fasso para abilitar wwan0?
<anonyfr33> vai todo mundo tomá um chá.......porque eu já tomei :poop:
<astroo-> ve o privado
<cyanoroma> Boa noite a todos!
<astroo-> ola
<cyanoroma> Pessoal, em que planeta isso acontece de verdade (http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/03/ubuntu-14-04-vs-windows-81-benchmarks.html)? Mal consigo instalar minha GT 610 que ocorrem diversos erros no ambiente gráfico – mesmo usando os PPA's oficias da distro ou de distribuidores confiáveis como Xorg-Edgers (https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa).
<cyanoroma> Vejo vários tutoriais ensinando a instalar os drivers manualmente entretanto, mesmo seguindo todos os passos, no final dá erro. Alguém já conseguiu instalar algum driver da Nvidia no Ubuntu 12.04 ou mais recente?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> Boa-noite!
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem por aqui
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> Isso foi uma pergunta?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<nuno_nunes> foi uma pergunta :_D
<nuno_nunes> eu perguntei como estao :D
<nuno_nunes> lol
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> Como eu sempre digo: "Tirando o que é ruim, o resto está bom."
<astroo-> confusoes
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> astro o que se faz amigo
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<nuno_nunes> astro o respeito cabe bem em todo lado
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> Quando eu era criança, sempre que o pessoal escrevia "lol" eu ficava confuso. Pois não sabia se estavam rindo ou "falando" sobre o League Of Legends.
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem nao tem nada haver com o lol
<nuno_nunes> :S
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> Eu sei, hoje, mas quando tinha 6 anos ficava muito confuso. kkk
<nuno_nunes> tu ainda estas nas idade dos porques
<nuno_nunes> :D
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> Porque eu procurava em vários sites, e uns diziam que era "rindo alto" e outros falavam que era "League of Legends". kkk
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> E ai eu ficava: "O que realmente significa lol?
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> Quando você escreveu eu lembrei... rs
<nuno_nunes> rir alto :D
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> Tinha amigos que diziam que "lol" é uma pessoa sendo assaltada.
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> omg
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> Bons Tempos... kkk
<nuno_nunes> cyanoroma: tens que idadew
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> Não, moro na Terra do Nunca. kkk
<nuno_nunes> a minha paciencia tem limites
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-04
<Miqueias> Estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu 13.10 no virtualbox quando pede pra reiniciar o virtualbox para de funcionar e aborta a instalação oq será?
<astroo-> Miqueias  da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> Miqueias  ve o privado
<converge> o q vcs acham dessa config. p/ servidor ? http://cl.ly/image/423D0d3w1z3B
<subzero> codeman, pq
<subzero> nao monta com amd?
<converge> subzero: preconceito, ja tive amd a uns 10 anos atras, esquentava, coller nao era bom, nao parecia tao rapido..
<subzero> oO
<subzero> acho a amd
<subzero> mais barato e mais vantajoso
<subzero> tem processadores da amd q humilha os intel
<subzero> em peformace e custo beneficio
<converge> q proc vc recomendaria pra essa config ?
<subzero> um amd fx
<subzero> tem melhor desempenho q i7
<subzero> e é mto mais em conta
<converge> tem 4 nucleos ? queria um de 4 nucleos pq vou rodar algumas vms
<subzero> procura ai amd fx
<subzero> ou phenom
<subzero> é algo assim
<subzero> é sinistro e barato
<subzero> oO
<subzero> converge, vai vender vps?
<subzero> kk
<converge> subzero: kk nao, eh pra empresa
<subzero> a ta
<subzero> vender vps
<subzero> é loucura
<subzero> uma x comprei 1 dedicado pra vender vps
<subzero> nunca mais
<subzero> so quem aluga é pirralho
<subzero> e enchem o saco
<converge> kk q merda.. no brasil vps é mt caro tbm
<subzero> converge, nem compensa investir
<subzero> ja tem mta empresa disso
<subzero> e tu so vai pegar publico pirralho
<converge> sim, mas como cliente tbm, eh mt grana
<subzero> daqueles gurizinho de 14 anos
<subzero> q nao manja nada, alugam o vps
<subzero> e ficam enchendo o saco
<subzero> pra tu instalar as coisas
<converge> hj a empresa paga 70 p/ um cloud super basico, na digital ocean custa 5 dolares
<subzero> converge, oO
<subzero> 70
<subzero> cloud br neh?
<converge> sim
<subzero> http://www.host1plus.com/vps-hosting/
<subzero> ai vende cloud barato
<subzero> roda dentro da alog
<converge> mas eh us, preciso q seja br
<converge> opa, tem sp!
<subzero> oO
<subzero> foi oq falei
<subzero> alog = br
<converge> alog eh multinacional, caramba mt bom os preços
<converge> vc ja usou essa vps ?
<subzero> Sorry, this installer only supports the installation of ZPanel on CentOS 6.x.
<subzero> [root@localhost ~]#
<subzero> aff
<subzero> ja
<subzero> é boazinha
<converge> a latencia eh boa?
<subzero> converge, oO
<subzero> roda em sp
<subzero> cara
<subzero> depende do seu provedor
<subzero> aqui pra min da uns 12 ms de ping
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<subzero> 181.41.194.247
<subzero> esse
<subzero> ip é da alog
<subzero> da host1plus
<converge> bom.. nao ta o bixo mas ta bom
<converge> locaweb que eh um nojo ta com media de 37ms, o host1plus deu 42ms, ta ok
<converge> cloud que to usando da media de 28ms
<subzero> oO
<subzero> alog aki da 12 ms
<subzero> converge, qal sua operadora?
<converge> subzero: net/virtua
<converge> 12? c ta na rede local deles? kk
<subzero> converge, o virtua e a alog
<subzero> trocam trafego direto
<subzero> pelo ptt
<subzero> 64 bytes from js.sitetst.tecnologia.ws (186.202.9.2): icmp_req=18 ttl=49 time=15.1 ms
<subzero> ping aki na locaweb
<subzero> subzero@divulgamais:~$ ping g1.com.br
<subzero> PING g1.com.br (186.192.90.5) 56(84) bytes of data.
<subzero> 64 bytes from 186.192.90.5: icmp_req=1 ttl=249 time=150 ms
<subzero> 64 bytes from 186.192.90.5: icmp_req=2 ttl=249 time=137 ms
<subzero> 64 bytes from 186.192.90.5: icmp_req=3 ttl=249 time=141 ms
<subzero> oO
<subzero> g1 aqui fica 7 ms de ping
<converge> locaweb ta se tornando a OI dos servidores
<subzero> kk
<subzero> locaweb
<subzero> é caro a lot
<subzero> vps hoje em dia compensa nesse host1plus
<subzero> baratas
<subzero> e bom por ser dentro da alog
<subzero> humilha a locaweb
<converge> locaweb atendimento lixo, fiquei 3 dias sem site, aih a moca assim 'o problema eh no seu banco de dados'
<converge> aí eu blz, vcs reconhecem entao, vai la e resolve
<converge> aí ela assim 'nao, mas eh no seu banco de dados' kkk
<converge> eu '@$@#$ meu banco de dados eh d vcs'
<converge> a moca.. 'senhor, eh no seu banco de dados'
<converge> aaaaaaaaaaa #$@#$!@
<subzero> kkkkkkkkkkk
<subzero> codeman, eu pago 12 usd
<subzero> por ano
<subzero> no meu host
<subzero> e funciona filé
<subzero> cpanel
<converge> massa, to usando digital ocean a uns 6 meses ta bem legal tbm
<converge> rodando servidor de email a mil, mas agora vou ver a host1plus p/ ver como eh
<subzero> host pra site
<subzero> é besteira pagar caro
<subzero> no br
<subzero> kk
<subzero> so se for empresa mesmo
<subzero> e negocio serio
<converge> esquema eh latencia, mas se tem server em sp, eh perfeito
<subzero> converge, latencia é besteira pra site
<subzero> ja peguei empresa com ping baixinho
<subzero> mais nao tinha mta banda
<subzero> o site demorava pra abrir
<subzero> oq adianta?
<subzero> kkkkkkk
<converge> aih tbm, olha a condicao q vc coloca kk
<converge> pelo menos tem q ter banda neh
<converge> server fora atrapalha ranking no google p/ SEO, varios aspectos sutis p/ leva em consideracao
<subzero> tipo
<subzero> outra coisa é dns
<subzero> ja usei servidores de dns no br
<subzero> na minha conexao
<subzero> e eram lentos
<subzero> fui pro dns do google
<subzero> nem se compara
<subzero> kkkkkkkkk
<converge> o host1plus tem gerenciador de dns ?
<subzero> como assim?
<converge> posso criar entrada cname, a, mx.. ?
<subzero> na vps?
<converge> a digital ocean oferece servidor dns e gerenciamento de dns
<converge> isso
<subzero> oO
<subzero> isso tu instala
<subzero> mete 1 painel
<subzero> de hosting
<subzero> tem varios free , kloxo, zpanel
<subzero> e ja era
<converge> nao curto panels, gosto d tudo limpo, soh com pacotes do servidor
<converge> e nao tenho as manhas de trabalhar com servidor dns
<converge> bind, etc
<subzero> a
<subzero> entao la nao tem isso nao
<subzero> so liberam a vps
<subzero> kk
<converge> tem q ser na raça
<converge> valeu subzero, vo indo nessa
<converge> falamos mais outra hora
<converge> abracao
<subzero> vai la
<codeman> subzero, esta ai ?
<subzero> codeman, oi
<codeman> subzero, eu to tendo que criar um plugin para whm e cpanel
<codeman> vc ja fez algo
<codeman> ou vc soh utilizar como hospedagem e gerenciamento
<subzero> codeman, so como host
<codeman> ah tudo bem
<codeman> me pediram um plugin e agora to penando
<codeman> to lendo tudo que é documetation
<codeman> vamos ver no q vai dar
<subzero> rs
<subzero> http://www.divulgamais.tk/
<codeman> :-P
<codeman> eu nunca tinha mexido com cpanel e whm
<subzero> codeman, ve ai se ta abrindo
<codeman> subzero, tah sim
<subzero> codeman, rodei
<subzero> no meu virtua
<subzero> kk
<subzero> manda 1 email ai pra contato@divulgamais.tk
<subzero> so pra testar o servidor
<Josenildo> Sou novo aqui e queria saber qual cersão baixar, i386 ou amd64
<Josenildo> *versão
<Eduardo_> Mostra que está conectado há 4 dias mas conecta, só no outro sistema operacional.
<Eduardo_> *não conecta
<Josenildo> Tô com um problema, pois instalei o Linux mint junto com o windows 8 e agora não liga o pc aparede grub rescue
<Josenildo> alguém ai sabe como resolver o grub rescue?
<Elfon> Pessoal, bom dia
<Elfon> Alguem instalou aí o office 2010 (argh...rs) pelo playonlinux?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<sergioaer> blz...
<sergioaer> estou com uma dificuldade grande aqui
<sergioaer> tive que comprar um note e optei pelo lenovo G400s, core i5 com 1Tb de HD e 4Gb de ram...
<sergioaer> o problema é que ele veio com o win8 e eu estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 12.10
<sergioaer> mas não estou conseguindo...
<sergioaer> eu dou boot pelo pen, ele roda o linux do pen, mas qdo mando instalar, diz q instalou perfeitamente, ao reiniciar nenhum sisop roda
<astroo-> ola
<sergioaer> olá
<sergioaer> astroo, tem alguma ideia?
<astroo-> se for a versao 8 deve ser porque nao permite dual boot
<sergioaer> cometi o erro de instalar o ubuntu 12.04 nele
<sergioaer> edesculpe
<sergioaer> 12.10
<sergioaer> e agora o pc no da boot
<sergioaer> aparece um mini sell grub
<astroo-> sergioaer  ve o privado
<n4525> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<nickrj1> alguem tem noticias sobre o elementary os isis?
<nickrj1> alguem usa elementary os?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-05
<subzero> oi
<astroo-> ola
<subzero> astroo-, eae
<ecanto> opa
<astroo-> ola
<hdmj> Estou com um problema ao conectar em rede wifi com senha. Digito a senha correta, porém ele me pede novamente a senha como se eu tivesse digitado uma senha errada. Estou usando o ubuntu 13.10 por dispositivo USB (para teste antes de instalar)
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja e "tarde"
<andretyn> hdmj, cara, 13.10 é instavél pra caraca, se vc esperar, o 14.04 seria a solução... se quiser tentar o 13.10, instala e faz upgrade dele, talvez seja os pacotes com algum problema...
<hdmj> hmm... vou tentar com a outra versão então
<hdmj> a anterior
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<yara> Gente, sou novata no uso do ubuntu uso a versão 13.10 e tenho encontrado dificuldade em usar o scaner na minha impressora ela não reconhece o pc nesta função porém na função de imprimir ela reconhece.Qual a solução para este impasse?
<yara> é uma multifuncional HP
<yara> wow thanks.
<yara> #ubuntu-br
<tony35> bom dia
<tony35> estou com um problema no meu ubuntu
<tony35> ao usar o terminal, ele da asegunti mensagem:
<tony35> galvao@AO722:~$ sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer [sudo] password for galvao:  sudo: apt-get: command not found galvao@AO722:~$
<tony35> alguem pode me ajudar
<tony35> ?
<Julinux> tony35, diga
<tony35> ao tentar instalar programas da a seghuinte mensagem no terminal
<Julinux> tony35, digite which apt-get
<Julinux> veja se aparece algo
<tony35> nao aparece nada
<tony35> nem no synaptic nem no atualizador consigo mais fazer nada
<Julinux> vishe
<Julinux> A sua instalação é recente?
<tony35> sim
<Julinux> veja se ele aparece em /usr/bin
<tony35> galvao@AO722:~$ cd~/usr/bin bash: cd~/usr/bin: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado galvao@AO722:~$ cd ~/usr/bin bash: cd: /home/galvao/usr/bin: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado galvao@AO722:~$
<Julinux> ls /usr/bin
<Julinux> assim
<tony35> Julinux, http://pastebin.com/2jKKZgmt
<tony35> corrigindo
<tony35> http://pastebin.com/PCRK4P4j Julinux
<Julinux> tony35, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Julinux> basta escolher a versão e baixa o binário
<tony35> ok
<tony35> vou ver aqui
<tony35> obrigado
<Julinux> Qual versão do Ubuntu você ta usando?
<tony35> 14.04
<tony35> to meio perdido no site
<tony35> escolhi o trusty mais nao sei como baixar o binario
<Julinux> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/apt
<Julinux> tony35, Se der certo! ficarei grato der um feedback
<tony35> certo, eu ficarei tambam
<tony35> Julinux, isso aconteceu apos tentar instalar o oracle java 8
<tony35> depois que instalei deu isso
<tony35> aqui no gdebi, pediu pra  usar o sudo apt-get -f install
<tony35> to fazendo
<tony35> pq deu erro de dependencias
<tony35> no -f install, pediu pra desistalar o oracle java 8
<tony35> Julinux, voltou a funcionar o apt-get
<tony35> que vc quer mais de informacao?
<tony35> Julinux, percebi que tambem o ubuntu-desktop foi removido
<tamerpinheiro> alguem online ai? sou iniciante e to com um pequeno probleminha
<tony35> diga tamerpinheiro pra ver se consigo te ajudar
<tamerpinheiro> vamos la:
<tamerpinheiro> sou usuario de windows 7, baixei o ubuntu 13.10 e a iso num dvd
<tamerpinheiro> mas não consigo dar o boot em nenhuma das duas maquinas que eu tenho aqui em casa
<tamerpinheiro> nem mesmo executando o wubi.exe
<tony35> vc tem que entrar no setup, pra configurar o boot do pc
<tamerpinheiro> setub é a bios ?
<tony35> pode ser defeito do cd tambem
<tony35> isso
<tony35> e ver se o driver de cd ta funcionando
<tamerpinheiro> eu não consigo acessar a bios do computador que eu estou agora, é um Sony Vaio VPC F13YFX
<tony35> vc tem que reiniciar e apertar a tecla f12
<tony35> aqui no meu e assim
<tamerpinheiro> quando eu aperto f12 ele entra numa janela pra eu escolher qual sistema, só aparece windows 7 (pq nao tenho dual boot)
<tony35> nao tem a tela inicial pedindo pra teclar alguma tecça F
<tony35> ?
<tony35> quando vc reinicia?
<tamerpinheiro> nao,
<tamerpinheiro> aparece VAIO depois uma tela preta com um trasso
<tony35> ai nao sei como te ajudar
<tamerpinheiro> ai ja inicia o windows
<tamerpinheiro> ):
<tony35> o driver de cd ta funcinando normal?
<tamerpinheiro> sim
<tamerpinheiro> acabei de gravar o ubuntu nele
<tony35> entao vc tem que procurar saber como configurar o bios
<tamerpinheiro> e ta lendo normalmente: http://puu.sh/7WWSd.png
<tony35> acho que e isso
<tony35> ja pesquisou sobre esse pc no google?
<tamerpinheiro> ja sim
<tony35> nao achou nada?
<tamerpinheiro> ja fiz 100000 coisas para acessar a bios
<tamerpinheiro> e nada
<tamerpinheiro> o pior de tudo é que alguns anos atras quando eu formatei esse pc eu consegui acesar a bios
<tamerpinheiro> mas não me lembro como
<tony35> provavaelmente eo problema e esse do boot inicial que ele nao vai pelo cd
<tony35> espere mais um pouco ou volte mais tarde pra ver se tem alguem mais experiente no assuntop pra te ajudar
<tamerpinheiro> vou fazer isso sim cara
<tamerpinheiro> só mais uma duvida
<tony35> desculpe por nao poder ajudar
<tony35> diga
<tamerpinheiro> eu ja tenho aqui no meu computador o windows 7, e meu computador só tem uma partição, tem como instalar o ubuntu e manter o windows ?
<tamerpinheiro> estou com um pouco de medo de fazer essa migração total
<tony35> qual o medo?
<tamerpinheiro> medo de ficar perdido em um sistema operacional novo,
<tamerpinheiro> ou entao por exemplo
<tony35> eu fiz comecando com um sistema particionado
<tony35> e aos poucos fui pegando as manhas e hoje uso so o ubuntu
<tamerpinheiro> meu notebook tem entradas para sdcard e saida hdmi, porém elas so funcionam com os drivers da vaio instalados, e esses drivers a vaio só disponibliza para windows
<tamerpinheiro> se eu usar ubuntu vou perder essas funcionalidades do meu notebook
<tamerpinheiro> ?
<tony35> creio que nao
<tony35> nunca tive problema com isso em versoes mais recentes com o ubuntu
<tony35> o 14.04 mesmo ja deve ta comtodos esses drives
<tony35> mais isso vc comoce com o pc particionado com os sistemas paralelos e testa
<tamerpinheiro> pra eu ter os dois sistemas na maquina eu preciso ter duas partições ?
<tony35> primeiro vc tem que resolver essa questao do boot pelo cd para testar e e depois instalar particionado
<tony35> o live cd ja faz isso bem facil
<tony35> e so vc seguir . e de forma grafica
<tamerpinheiro> live cd é pra particionar meu hd ?
<tony35>  ele funciona assim
<tony35> tem a opcao de particionar antes de instalar
<tony35> ja na instalacao
<tony35> tudo grafico
<tamerpinheiro> isso você diz na instalação do ubuntu ?
<tamerpinheiro> logo quando eu conseguir bootar o cd eu ja tenho a opção de particionar meu hd ?
<tony35> antes vc somente faca uma desfragmentacao do windows
<tony35> vc entra direto na intalacao ou entra no uso teste direto do cd
<tony35> ele roda o sistema no cd
<tony35> e depois vc pode escolher instalar no pc
<tony35> ai vc tem as opcoes de  intalacao total, ou particionado
<tamerpinheiro> ja ouvi falar sobre esse "test" direto do cs
<tony35> e ele faz tudo
<tamerpinheiro> nossa que legal cara
<tony35> tudo grafico e bem facil
<tamerpinheiro> quanto mais eu procuro saber sobre sistemas linux mais eu me apaixono
<tony35> eu me apaixonei e so uso o linux
<tamerpinheiro> sera que eu não vou ter problemas de desempenho com dois sistemas no pc? aqui esta minhas configs http://puu.sh/7WXys.png
<tony35> tamerpinheiro, vou ter que sair pra almocar
<maximusDSV>   galera  preciso de uma  ajuda  ai
<tamerpinheiro> beleza tony ;)
<tony35> nao, pq funciona separadamente
<maximusDSV>   alguem  manja   desenvolvimento web ?
<tamerpinheiro> vlw pelas minhas duvidas tony ;)
<tony35> blz
<tony35> fui
<Julinux> Pode falar
<DeSacoCheioDoWin> Eae, será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<Julinux> DeSacoCheioDoWin, Pode falar amigo
<denisbr> Boa tarde a todos e a todas.
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<denisbr> nuno_nunes: tudo certo?
<nuno_nunes> sim e tu
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> a testar o meu linux de novo
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> e tu
<nuno_nunes> :)
<denisbr> Está tudo certo aqui. Tinha desistido do Linux?
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> tive um problema no pc que nao  conseguia arrancar com o linux quando estava ligado a corrente electrica
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> a bateria dava
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> mas eu nao estou a usar ubuntu :D
<nuno_nunes> denisbr, eu ja deixei de usar ubuntu :D
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<cate_> como corrigir quando aparece a mensagem The system is running in low graphics mode.?
<cate_> tentei vária coisas e só consigo acessar o terminal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<subzero> troca de fuzil
<subzero> chamei o mano ubotu-br
<tony35> Boa tarde, alguem ta com problemas na intalacao do oracle java 8 no ubuntu 14.04?
<tony35> no meu tem conflito e ele remove o ubunut-desktop
<tony35> segue copia do terminal
<tony35> http://pastebin.com/Ht8sPPcv
<hggdh> solução imediata: *NÃO* instale Oracle Java8. Pelo menos não instale o .deb... certamente não foi adaptado ao 14.04
<subzero> k
<subzero> acho q tem ninguem on
<mirqui> opa , fala :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai você ?
<astroo-> ola bem e tu?
<mirqui> aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus
<cienciacomputaca> oi
<cienciacomputaca> alguém me ajuda aí?
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<subzero> alguem poe me da 1 help?
<subzero> tem como restaurar meu debian
<subzero> para as configurações padrões?
<cienciacomputaca> não consigo instalar o adobe flash
<cienciacomputaca> :s
<cienciacomputaca> ubuntu 13.10
<alvaro> instala esse pacote "Ubuntu restricted extras"
<alvaro> tem na Central de Programas
<cienciacomputaca> mais da pau
<cienciacomputaca> para de funcinar
<alvaro> flash é normal ele dar umas travadas mesmo
<cienciacomputaca> não trava, nem aparece
<alvaro> ???
<alvaro> sinto muito em não poder ajudar mais, pois uso a versão 12.04
<astroo-> subzero  ve o privado
<licensed> alguem sabe o comando pra abrir o gmail com minha conta? mesmo se tiver logada com outra? (quero fazer o mesmo que os addons do gmail pro firefox fazem ,mas sem precisar de addon)
<licensed> algo assim, mas ele nao ta indo direto https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLoginAuth?continue=http://mail.google.com/gmail&service=mail&Email=LOGIN&Passwd=PASSWORD&null=Sign+in
<mint-buddha> fala seu Celso,com saudades da loterica?
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-06
<subzero> s
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<GuilhermeCunha> alo
<astroo-> ate
<Kinder> Alguem ai ?
<Kinder> sou novo usuario do ubuntu preciso de alguns auxilios
<RxDx> j #ubuntu
<subzero> alguem on?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Ernandes> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Ernandes> tranquilo, tipico de um domingo!
<mirqui> sim, com certeza , no chat e esperando o almoço :)
<Ernandes> rs
<Ernandes> vai estudar meu rs
<mirqui> por enquanto só phyton e fundamentos do linux
<Ernandes> python é otimo
<Ernandes> tbem gosto
<Ernandes> no momento, ate desenvolvindo python com mssql
<mirqui> eu estou engatinhando , por enquanto só sei fazer é calcular
<Ernandes> calcular é so abrir o shell do python e digitar
<Ernandes> tem q estudar mais meu rs
<mirqui> pois então , estou estudando ahahah :0
<raphapr> h
<raphapr> e
<claudio> oi
<Ernandes> aff
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-30
<jorge> ja fiz o download do firefox mais atualizadoi. como descompactar para ter o mais aatualizado e em portugues?
<astroo-> no site mozilla tem la todas as linguas possiveis para ir buscar
<jorge> baixei e ja descompactei
<jorge> mas nao sei como fazer em diante.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel reposta de alguem
<jorge> o teu navegador é em portugues?
<astroo-> jorge  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola e ate
<xGrind> Elfon_, o/
<Elfon_> xGrind: iaê
<CMar7777> dia
<CMar7777> algum amigo poderia me dar uma ajuda e uma dica?
<CMar7777> estou usando o ubuntu 14.10 em um pentiun dual core 2,5 com 2 gb de ram
<CMar7777> estou usando ubunut 32 bits
<CMar7777> e um programa q preciso ter instalado (Draftsight) nao tem mais suporte de instalação p versoes de 32 bits
<CMar7777> nao tenho como aumentar a memoria ram pq é um computador de escola
<CMar7777> se instalo o draftsight de 32 bits (consegui uma instalação antiga) ele nao abre e diz q a chave expirou
<CMar7777> entao tenho q instalar uma distro de 64 bits , mas utilizo o linux a muito pouco tempo, entao nao entendo muito
<CMar7777> o q vcs, usuarios mais experientes, me sugerem?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<CMar7777> bom dia mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<CMar7777> tudo e com vc
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
 * LOrdN1x dia a todos os hermanos.
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<LOrdN1x> sussa
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<eumesmo> ou ]
<eumesmo> não estou conseguindo baixar o debian. o site deixa a cabeça da gente confusa demais. alguem pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> fala eu mesmo ahaha :)
<eumesmo> to em duvida se instalo ubuntu ou o debian
<eumesmo> queria participar mais desse sistema operacional
<mirqui> para que vc quer usar?
<eumesmo> quero aprender linux
<mirqui> tú está no zero?
<eumesmo> sim hehehe
<mirqui> espera
<eumesmo> ja usei, mas não aprofundei.
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.guiafoca.org/
<eumesmo> Meu, que massa!!
<mirqui> tbm não me aprofundei , e já conheço linux a uns 2 anos
<eumesmo> pois é!
<eumesmo> agora eu n to entendendo minha escolha
<mirqui> ?? se vc não experimentar , não vai sabe ahaha
<eumesmo> pra que trocar windows pelo linux, ideal ou "usabilidade"?
<mirqui> bom , no meu caso foi assim
<eumesmo> eu sinto que o linux é tão mais agradavel
<eumesmo> a galera que usa é bem mais maneira
<eumesmo> windows é tipo uma alienação.
<mirqui> eu acho linux mais tranquilo de usar que o windows
<eumesmo> ou
<mirqui> no windows eu precisava
<mirqui> antivirus
<mirqui> antispyware
<eumesmo> hhehehee vdd
<mirqui> desfraqmentar
<mirqui> tinha que marcar um dia na semana para fazer isso
<mirqui> entradas obsoletas tbm
<eumesmo> e eu to de saco cheio disso tbm
<mirqui> e estava dando muito gasto
<eumesmo> vdd..
<eumesmo> gasta tudo ate tempo!
<mirqui> de 6 em 6 meses era uns 200 reais
<eumesmo> ontem fui passar um tal de CCleaner pra limpa espaço no pc que demorou umas 2h
<eumesmo> o computador toda hora tem atualização!!! que gasta ali uns 15 miniutos pra reiniciar
<mirqui> não tinha windows do caribe , então era no técnico direto
<mirqui> o ccleaner até que era tranquilo
<mirqui> já no pc da tia demora
<eumesmo> eu gosto dos produtos desse pessoal
<eumesmo> mas aqui,
<mirqui> olha só
<mirqui> de tempo perdido com antivirus e antispy eram umas 2 horas
<mirqui> desfragmentar uns 4 min
<eumesmo> pois é
<mirqui> no linux não preciso disso
<eumesmo> qual sera o melhor pra eu iniciar em
<eumesmo> ubuntu ou debian
<mirqui> eu experimentei vários
<mirqui> debian não conheço
<mirqui> já experimentei linux mint
<mirqui> suse
<mirqui> pupy
<mirqui> xubuntu , kubuntu
<Elfon> bom dia
<mirqui> zorin
<mirqui> blza elfon :)
<Elfon> mirqui: já rodou o tiny core?
<Elfon> ele é um raio
<mirqui> agora estou usando ubuntu
<eumesmo> pois é
<mirqui> não conheço este programa elfon
<eumesmo> esses forums o pessoal é bom mesmo pra trocar ideia e ajudar
<Elfon> mirqui: distro qe deve ter uns 15 mega no máximo :)
<mirqui> eu mesmo esperimenta , é de grátis :)
<Elfon> boot em 5 segundos
<mirqui> que melhor te convém , usa :)
<mirqui> haa o ubuntu faz um boot legal , não precisa apresar
<eumesmo> beleza. Obrigado pela ajuda ae
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<eumesmo> vou voltar a trabalhar aqui. quando chegar em casa vou olhar mais dessas coisas.
<eumesmo> um abraço mirqui muito obrigado
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<eumesmo> vlw
<mirqui> elfon , deve ser bom para fazer reparos
<Elfon> mirqui: na boa...ela é bem poderosa...deve ser pra alguém que usa um xt ainda...hahahha
<mirqui> eu usava o pupy quando eu rateava no dual boot
<Elfon> ou um cp 500
<mirqui> ahaha cp 400 eu tenho um :)
<Elfon> hauhuahuaha
<mirqui> haaa , o cp400 usa asic
<mirqui> basic
<Elfon> mirqui: não sou da área de ti....mas sou do tempo do clipper
<Elfon> :)
<mirqui> alguma linguagem linux deve funcionar nele
<mirqui> sim , clipper , pascal
<mirqui> access , visual basic
<mirqui> tbm não sou , ví essas linguagens como passatempo
<Elfon> hahaha
<mirqui> eu fiz um curso mequetrefe de uns 6 meses
<mirqui> que na verdade eram 1 ano e pouco
<mirqui> depois da matrícula , os caras falaram que eram só seis meses
<Elfon> hahaha
<mirqui> só que aqui na cidade tem um curso têcnico e uma faculdade
<Elfon> ou seja, pagou o dobro pela metade do curso
<mirqui> e eu entrava de bicão na biblioteca para pegar os livros de access e delphi
<mirqui> fazer o que , já estava matriculado ahaha
<mirqui> mas deu para aprender algo
<mirqui> não conheço linguagem de programação , mas entendo a lógica de programação
<Guest93235> esse software é gratuito, ou devo comprar uma licença?
<Guest93235> help
<lieber> Guest93235, gratuito
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Guest93235> alguem ai trabalha com softwares cad cam no linux?
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ou o rudolf
<mirqui> eles são users avançados
<Guest93235> vou migrar toda a empresa para linux, pois os custos em outro so e muito alto
<mirqui> já tentou o google?
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=softwares+cad+cam+no+linux+
<Guest93235> sim, mas pelo goggle tenho q ficar experimentando, se achar alguem que ja trabalha dessa forma, ganho tempo
<mirqui> tenta o asfelix tbm
<mirqui> rudolf  ,hggdh
<mirqui> eles são avançados
<Guest93235> vo da uma olhada no link
<mirqui> ok , boa sorte :)
<Guest93235> tem alguma comunidade oficial do linux no face?
<Guest93235> tks
<mirqui> que trabalhe com cad?
<Guest93235> tbm
<mirqui> dá um list channel ou procura especificamente por cad
<Guest93235> não sei esses comandos, sou novo
<mirqui> qual programa de irc vc usa?
<Guest93235> to no navegador chrome no windows
<mirqui> então deve usar o chatzilla não?
<mirqui> ai não sei te dizer como é , mas procura em servidor - list a channel
<mirqui> ai vai aparecer a pesquisa
<mirqui> vc pesquisa por cad ou forum de cad
<mirqui> espera , vou ver aqui
<Guest93235> agradeço
<Elfon> Guest93235: sua empresa utiliza programas cad?
<Guest93235> sim
<mirqui> são muitos , 51 ao todo
<Guest93235> uso solidworks para modelação 3d e cimatrom para gerar codigo g
<Elfon> Guest93235: é uma característica bem específica
<Elfon> nãso sei não
<mirqui> tenta os foruns
<mirqui> 93235 tem o chatzilla ?
<Guest93235> preciso de um software para modelação 3d voltado para mecanica, algo de baixo custo
<Guest93235> e um software para usinagem cam de baixo custo tbm
<Guest93235> por isso vou migrar para o linux
<mirqui> guest tem o chatzilla?
<Guest93235> não
<mirqui> tem o firefox?
<Guest93235> tenho q baixar e instalar?
<mirqui> o firefox?
<Guest93235> nada so o chrome
<mirqui> então baixa o firefox para pegar a extenção chatzilla
<mirqui> o chatzilla é uma extenção que tem o irc
<Guest93235> ok
<mirqui> ai vc procura por cad na pesquisa
<mirqui> tem problema de ser em inglês?
<mirqui> em português tem uns 51
<mirqui> mas se vc quizer em inglễs acho que vc consegue mais pesquisas
<mirqui> põe car + eua
<mirqui> cad + eua
<Guest93235> vo tenta, obrigado por enquanto
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<mirqui> quest , olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=solidworks+para+modela%C3%A7%C3%A3o+3d+para+linux
<mirqui> a 4º ítem
<mirqui> 3º tbm é importante
<MarconM> alguem aqui usa ltsp ?
<mirqui> guest 93235 , é vc que quer migrar para linux e usar cad?
<mirqui> acho melhor vc pensar e usar dual boot
<MarconM> Brics CAD, ares cad librecad freecad qcad
<MarconM> todos são para linux
<MarconM> claro nenhuma chega perto do Autocad
<MarconM> mas ... brics cad fucnuiona perfeitamente
<MarconM> so q pago
<Guest93235> sim mas o custo e bem menor ne?
<Elfon> Guest93235: uma alternative é você verificar se o programa CAD que você utiliza roda bem no wine. Pelo menos vc não precisaria da licença do SO
<Glau> Olá, estou pensando em instalar ubuntu no meu notebook, mas queria saber se tem algum programar pra editar videos, como o Movie Maker
<Glau> ou algo similar.
<paladinn> :)
<GarotoDoUbunto> oi alguem sabe como conectar o windowsphone no ubunto? ele aqui abre somente 2 pastas com erro , pelo livecd do ubuntu abre normalmente meu lumia mas quando eu instalo no pc o ubuntu ele nao abre a pasta do lumia
<mirqui> é só botar na porta usb
<mirqui> com o botão esquerdo , clica e,m montar
<mirqui> em
<mirqui> eu tenho um
<GarotoDoUbunto> nao funciona, pelo live cd ele aparece normalmente o windowsphone instalado e o icone, igual no windows. a unica coisa que ta impedindo de eu usa só o ubuntu é meu lumia 630 que nao conecta
<mirqui> vc acho que não vai conseguir rodar o cd de instalação no ubuntu
<GarotoDoUbunto> usei uns comandos no terminal pra instalar smt e mesmo assim n resolveu
<mirqui> são programas diferentes
<mirqui> tenta assim
<mirqui> só pluga na porta usb
<GarotoDoUbunto> to pensando em baixa a versao 64bits do ubuntu, eu tenho 2G de memoria ram, dai ia instalar a 64bits e nem iria mais criar a particao swatt
<mirqui> e com o botão esquerdo em montar quando aparecer o outro device
<mirqui> ahaha cara , que vc quer fazer de primeiro?
<GarotoDoUbunto> vo baixa a 64bits e ver se com ela funciona. dai vc axa que cm 2G de ram ainda tenho que criar uma particao swapp ou nao precisa?
<mirqui> vc tem windows no pc?
<GarotoDoUbunto> eu vi que meu processador é baseado em 64bits aparece no windows que meu sistema é 32bits com processador baseado em 64 bits
<mirqui> eu fiz assim
<mirqui> não sei fazer partições , então
<GarotoDoUbunto> sim 8.1 , mas qdo funciona d boa meu lumia 630 no ubuntu vo ter só ele
<mirqui> deixei que o ubuntu fizesse
<GarotoDoUbunto> xau vo sai daqui pra baixa o 64bits
<mirqui> logo na instalação ele vai perguntar se quer que vc ponha lado a lado com o windows
<mirqui> xiii tem uefii
<mirqui> é difícil , não sei como te ajudar
<ton710> Boa galera
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<ton710> Sim sim ^_^
<ton710> Instalando Linux denovo
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<mirqui> deu crepe?
<ton710> Hd parou de fundar...hd de note é lixo mesmo
<mirqui> teu hd é velho?
<ton710> To usando outro hd aqui mais Jah tem um sistema. Se eu instalar vou perder a particao
<ton710> Nem sei a idade dele
<mirqui> haaa pode que tú tenha dado azar
<mirqui> acontece
<ton710> Acho que não perde ele particiona mais uma vez para instalar o Linux neh
<ton710> O que mais tem aqui e hd de note ruim
<mirqui> tens dual boot?
<ton710> Eu tenho o win em uma partição e na outra tem arquivos
<ton710> To querendo por na partição dos arquivos
<mirqui> tens como ler os arquivos?
<ton710> Acho que sim to na instalação jah
<mirqui> se tens é só copiar
<mirqui> haa bom
<mirqui> eu ponho tudo em pendrive e dvd
<ton710> Sem tempo so que eu naqueria flrmata...tem com usar o gparted no meio da instacao
<mirqui> quando da porcaria , é só formatar
<mirqui> eu não faço partições , no máximo dual boot
<mirqui> quando da crepe , põnho o live cd e gravo no pendrive
<mirqui> depois é só instalar de novo
<ton710> Putz cliquei em nova tabela de partição e acho que tudo foi pro espaço
<ton710> Kkk
<mirqui> ahaha disso não entendo nada
<ton710> Cai
<ton710> Irc do wp e complicado
<mirqui> ahaha normal
<ton710> Qual partição de usa mesmo para Linux ubuntu
<ton710> Ext4
<mirqui> windows phone?
<ton710> Isso
<mirqui> numca useio irc no tel
<ton710> Sistema de arquivos ext2
<ton710> Andeoid bem melhor
<mirqui> gosto do wp é mais fácil de usar
<mirqui> e os programas aproveitáveis são os mesmos do android
<ton710> *aproveitáveis kkkk
<AsFelix> fale com a Carla e depois me passe ;)
<mirqui> sim , os que realmente interessam
<AsFelix> Giovanni vai pedir mais também...
<mirqui> translator
<AsFelix> ops, janela errada
<AsFelix> :D
<mirqui> blza asfelix :)
<mirqui> calculadora
<mirqui> fotos
<AsFelix> #ShameOnMe
<mirqui> câmera
<mirqui> temporizador
<mirqui> gps
<mirqui> esses são comuns aos dois sistemas
<mirqui> qu code
<mirqui> código de barras
<ton710> Eu tenho um no wp
<mirqui> eu uso poucos apps
<ton710> Ele cria qr
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> ler e criar
<ton710> Qr gereitor
<mirqui> e código de barras
<ton710> Algo assim
<mirqui> bar code me parece
<ton710> Gerador em inglês..kkk ele cria qr code
<mirqui> ou algo parecido
<mirqui> que seja ahah
<ton710> ??
<mirqui> o qr code generator
<mirqui> acho que é este o nome
<ton710> Esse mesmo
<ton710> Gratis e sem frescura
<mirqui> vou tomar um café , volto daqui a pouco :)
<mirqui> fui
<astroo-> ola pesssoal
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
<Elfon_> pessoal. alguém aí já utilizou o openerp?
<wanderson> Gete[[[
<wanderson> Gente
<wanderson> Eu preciso de ajuda
<wanderson> não consigo usar o linux
<wanderson> e tenho um monte de coisa pra fazer
<wanderson> não tenho tempo pra me adaptar
<wanderson> tentei formatar
<wanderson> e ele fala isso:
<wanderson> internal hard disk drive not found
<wanderson> to resolve this issue, try to reseat the drive
<astroo-> tem leitor de dvd?
<wanderson> not bootleble devices -- strike F1 to retry boot, F2 enter Setup Menum F5 enter PSA
<wanderson> sim
<wanderson> tenho leitor de DVD sim
<astroo-> tentaste o livecd sem instalar?
<wanderson> ixi
<wanderson> não
<wanderson> então ele não estava reconhecendo o leitor de cd/dvd
<wanderson> então passei as coisas pro pen drive
<wanderson> ai ele reconheceu
<wanderson> mas depois que altero a ordem de prioridade na bios
<wanderson> e tento entrar
<wanderson> ele aparece esses dizeres numa tela preta
<astroo-> o bios do pc da para ter boot via dvd?
<wanderson> ele não aparece a opção
<wanderson> mas quando formatei do windows pro ubuntu aparecia
<astroo-> complicado...
<astroo-> via pen drive tem bios em bot?
<wanderson> não sei se influencia, mas ultimamente tenho emulado o windows 7 dentro do ubuntu
<wanderson> sim
<oioi> oi como eu instalo o ubuntu
<wanderson> o que faço?
<astroo-> vai ao site oficial do ubuntu que la explica como fazer a instalaçao
<astroo-> e para ambos a resposta
<Rudolf> wanderson: me parece que você instalou mas a instalação do grub falhou e você não percebeu
<astroo-> saiu
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rocha> O ubuntu é realmente me português do Brasil?
<Rocha> Nunca usei uma distribuição linux, por isto pergunto se a distribuição é uma do português do Brasil?
<Rocha> É brasileira?
<Rocha> nao entendi?
<Elfon> alo
<Elfon> Bom dia!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<SoulDigital> Boa tarde galera
<SoulDigital> Sou novato em Ubuntu
<SoulDigital> estou configurando meu servidor no Digital Ocean
<SoulDigital> E gostaria de saber se alguém pode me dar um help
<SoulDigital> Criei um grupo de usuários para SFTP
<SoulDigital> adicinei um usuário neste grupo
<SoulDigital> fiz o jail no sshd_config
<SoulDigital> loguei no sftp e está funcionando
<SoulDigital> porém queria que dentro desta pasta do usuário ele fosse capaz de enxergar a pasta do meu virtualhost em /var/www/html/meusite.com.br
<SoulDigital> tentei fazer um ln
<SoulDigital> porém não funcionou, não sei se essa é a melhor prática
<SoulDigital> alguém poderia me orientar?
<asdasdasdasdasds> asd
<asdasdasdasdasds> asd
<asdasdasdasdasds> ola
<asdasdasdasdasds> fulano
<Rodrigo_> boa tarde
<Rodrigo_> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Rodrigo_> preciso de uma informação
<Rodrigo_> you speak portuguese ?
<AsFelix> Rodrigo_: o canal é #ubuntu-br, voltado exatamente para usuários da lingua portuguêsa
<mirqui> aqui todos falam :)
<Rodrigo_> uffa uhauhuha
<Rodrigo_> amigos
<Rodrigo_> estou com uma duvida
<Rodrigo_> sou um pouco leigo em linux
<mirqui> fala se der ajudamos
<Rodrigo_> minha empresa trabalha com sistema remoto
<Rodrigo_> o servidor que acessamos é server
<Rodrigo_> consigo acesso remoto linux > windows ?
<AsFelix> sim, área de trabalho remota do windows
<mirqui> eu sou leigo nesse assunto
<mirqui> sempre que faço acesso rtemoto uso o teamviewer
<AsFelix> ia falar desta alternativa também
<AsFelix> área de trabalho remota no caso uso para quando estou na própria rede ou então tenho um ip público
<AsFelix> quando não tenho, uso o teamviewer
<Rodrigo_> mas tem a opção de instalação da conexão de área de trabalho remota igual ou parecido do windows ?
<Rodrigo_> o meu caso é link dedicado
<AsFelix> o windows por padrão já vem com o acesso á área remota instalado, basta ativá-lo
<Rodrigo_> sim
<AsFelix> para acessá-lo no meu caso como uso o KDE uso o KRDC (que já vem instalado por padrão) ou o Remina
<Rodrigo_> mas e o linux ?
<Rodrigo_> o apt-get install rdesktop resolveria ?
<AsFelix> sim
<AsFelix> rdesktop, remina, vinagre
<AsFelix> qualquer um destes programas
<Rodrigo_> muito obrigado
<Rodrigo_> ai não caio em ficalização
<Rodrigo_> linux é livre nao preciso de licença certo ?
<Rodrigo_> ou preciso algo ?
<AsFelix> o que tem há ver acesso remoto a uma máquina windows com "licença linux"?
<AsFelix> se quiser trabalhar legalmente, se tiver qualquer máquina windows, mesmo que só para acesso remoto, ela tem que ter uma licença válida
<Rodrigo_> e no caso do linux :
<liberie> opa
<liberie> quanto a licença
<liberie> voce continua precisando do CAL no windows
<liberie> o que você não vai pagar e o CAL + a licença do terminal (win7 etc...)
<liberie> que nesse caso voce ira fazer no linux
<Rodrigo_> o servidor é tudo legal
<Rodrigo_> mas o linux eu faço oq ?
<Rodrigo_> só instalo ?
<AsFelix> sim
<Rodrigo_> vc é o cara !!! hauha
<Rodrigo_> valeu AsFelix
<Rodrigo_> obrigado os demais ai !
<AsFelix> ?
<AsFelix> não sou "o cara" não....
<Rodrigo_> auhauuha
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguém aí já usou o openerp (Odoo)?
<Guest72551> iai galera tudo bem? alguém usa o teamviewer?
<Elfon> Guest72551: já usei algumas vezes
<AsFelix> Guest72551: sim, eu uso
<Guest72551> pq fui instalar ele não consigo realizar conexão no meu teamviewer
<Guest72551> você sabe se tem algo específico que deva ser feito na instalação?
<AsFelix> Guest72551: qual o erro?
<Guest72551> AsFelix: não consigo configurar o proxy nele. Eu consigo selecionar a opção de proxy manual mas não consigo digitar o proxy
<AsFelix> Guest72551: tamviewer não precisa de proxy
<Elfon> Guest72551: como o AsFelix disse, vc instala o pacote deb e tudo funfa :)
<Guest72551> AsFelix: pensei que poderia ser o proxy, pois nele aparece para verificar a conexão
<AsFelix> vc instalou ele na máquina que quer acessar e na máquina de onde vai acessar, correto?
<Guest72551> correto, em ambas. Na maquina que quero acessar ele nem gerou aquela ID que gera na pagina principal
<Guest72551> e quando tendo acessar minha conta não consigo clicar em iniciar sessão
<AsFelix> tente reiniciar as máquinas, as vezes o serviço teve problema em inicializar-se
<Guest72551> então já fiz isso. o que estou achando estranho, que pensei q poderia ser proxy, é aquela luz que fica verde na parte inferior esquerda esta vermelha
<Guest72551> com a mensagem "Não está pronto. Verifique sua conexão"
<Guest72551> E agora na hora de tentar deu a mensagem, falha de pedido de inicio de sessão. o servidor não respondeu. tente novamente
<AsFelix> como eu falei, reinicie o computador
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<tulioo> alguem usa o teamviewer?
<Rudolf> tulioo: de vez em quando
<tulioo> Rudolf: estou tentando instalar mas o meu não conecta a nada, nem aquele ID que aparece na primeira pagina aparece. SAbe o que pode ser?
<Rudolf> tulioo: nem imagino
<Rudolf> tulioo: pode ser porta de conexão fechada
<Rudolf> tulioo: pode ser que você não tenha um wine atualizado o suficiente
<Rudolf> tulioo: tentou executar em um terminal de forma a verificar se ele te dá algum log?
<Rudolf> tulioo: você iniciou algum daemon
<Rudolf> tulioo: na versão do gentoo a GUI não funciona sem o daemon "startado"
<Rudolf> tulioo: pelo pouco que vc falou, pode ser muita coisa
<tulioo> Rudolf: não. A unica coisa que eu fiz foi instalar pelo arquivo q baixei pelo site deles
<Rudolf> tulioo: então leia a documentação
<tulioo> Rudolf: quando tento conectar na minha conta não consigo entrar
<Rudolf> tulioo: pode te ajudar a desvendar o problema
<tulioo> Rudolf: aquela luz verde no canto inferior esquerdo esta vermelha, escrito que não esta conectado
<Luis_> boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-01
<Raiser> Boa Noite galera, Preciso da ajudar de vcs. alguem ON
<Raiser> Boa Noite galera, Preciso da ajudar de vcs. alguem ON?
<barna> Raiser,
<barna> Raiser, não pergunte se alguem pode te ajudar, fale o seu problema
<barna> Raiser, tipo eu manjo de um tanto de coisas, e não entendo nada de outras, não sei se posso te ajudar, já que não sei qual o seu problema.
<ftptiago> Bom dia?
<junim> criar server apache? o que e ?
<junim> criar server apache ajuda
<junim> ajuda alguem como criar servidor apache
 * LOrdN1x bom dia all
<ad0nai> Pessoal, qual o software que posso utilizar para gravar vídeo aulas?
<dbcbr> bom dia a todos
<dbcbr> preciso de um help
<dbcbr> o meu ubuntu deu erro na hora de atualizar e agora nao inicia mais
<dbcbr> o que eu posso fazer?
<dbcbr> desde ja agradeço a ajuda!!
<Elfon> dbcbr: que tipo de erro?
<dbcbr> apos o boot ele entra na tela de login
<Elfon> qua a mensagem?
<dbcbr> apos o login o ubuntu trava e volta pra tela de login
<dbcbr> nao aparece mensagem
<dbcbr> so pergunta se vc quer reportar
<Elfon> dbcbr: bom..api é melhor perguntar à alguém mais avançado...pq não uso ubuntu
<Elfon> hggdh: pode ajudar?
<Raiser> barna bom dia.
<Raiser> galera eu preciso sabe de alguem que usa linux a muito tempo, quero sair do XP para o Linux, só qe já ouvi muita gente falando que linux é dificil de mexe e nao tem programas para ele,só que ja vi outros videos falando de linux e estou afim de testa ele
<Maninho> bom amigo
<Elfon> Raiser: eu não uso windows há uns 2 anos
<Maninho> linux nao é complicado, tem tudo que precisa no linux, so tenha em mente q sao programas parecidos
<Elfon> Raiser: existem diferentes linuxs (distros) pra todos os gostos....hj em dia é possível fazer tudo :)
<Elfon> só coisas muito específicas que são masi trabalhosas
<Raiser> Hum... estou muito afim de trocar para liux, já ouvi fala muito bem dele pelo motivo de nao precisa de anti virus e outras coisas. vejo td dia videos de pessoas mostrado como eh o linux que achei muito massa. só que nao sei, tenho medo de coloca e não sabe para onde ir.
<Elfon> Raiser: vc pode fazer duas coisas...instalar em dualboot com o windows ou em uma máquina virtual com o vistualbox
<Elfon> quando se sentir à vontade vc instala no hd todo
<Raiser> hummmm
<dbcbr> ou simplesmente testa-lo antes de instalar de verdade
<dbcbr> o linux tem essa opção
<Elfon> Raiser: pra um usuário comum eu sou fã do OpenSuse, OpenMandriva/Mageia/Rosa e Ubuntu
<Elfon> aí vc escolhe
<dbcbr> nesse exato momento estou tendo que reinstalar o meu
<dbcbr> hehe
<dbcbr> acabei de baixar no proprio site do ubuntu a versao mais nova
<dbcbr> e estou reinstalando por cima
<Elfon> Raiser: pq aos poucos vc vai ter que vê algumas coisas particulares, mas simples, java pra acessar sites de bancos, etc
<dbcbr> tomara que de certo
<dbcbr> nao se preocupe tem muitos foruns onde vc pode pedir ajuda
<dbcbr> como esse aqui
<dbcbr> alem de encontrar muitas dicas de como resolver os problemas que aparecem
<Elfon> Raiser: vc ode instalar todos numa máquina virtual e executar pelo windows
<dbcbr> eu uso tanto windows como linux
<Elfon> quando tiver À vontade vc escolhe :)
<Raiser> Hummm
<Raiser> ouvi fala desse Ubuntu mesmo
<dbcbr> a versao mais nova e a 14.10
<dbcbr> tem 1.1gb de tamanho
<dbcbr> e rapidinho de baixar
<dbcbr> vale a pena dar uma olhada nela
<Raiser> mais para isso eu ia ter que formada aqui e coloca ela
<dbcbr> nao precisa
<dbcbr> vc pode so testala
<dbcbr> ele nao vai apagar nada
<dbcbr> ou pode pedir que ele faça dual boot
<dbcbr> coloca o linux junto com o windows
<dbcbr> assim vc escolhe qual usar quando iniciar
<Raiser> eu posso baixar ele, e instala junto com o windows? que não dar em nada
<dbcbr> sim
<Raiser> e como eu faço isso de dualboot, não entendo muito bem dessas coisas
<dbcbr> o ubuntu faz por vc
<Elfon> Raiser: se não estiver familiarizado com o particionamento (é simples) é sempre recomendável um back up antes :)
<dbcbr> e so vc mandar
<dbcbr> na hora da instalação
<Raiser> qual é o site do Ubuntu
<dbcbr> isso tambem :)
<dbcbr> ubuntu.org.br
<Raiser> vou baixar ele aqui.
<dbcbr> blz
<dbcbr> galera to indo nessa
<dbcbr> abraços
<ad0nai> Pessoal, qual o software que posso utilizar para gravar vídeo aulas?
<Elfon> Boa tarde!
<Elfon> Alguem utiliza o smplayer?
<Elfon> esse player é maluco com acentos....hahahha
<lieber> ad0nai, se for para screencast eu aconselho o Simple Screen Recorder
<Elfon> PEssoal, como faz pra executar o gerenciador de arquivos do ubuntu como root?
<Elfon> qual o nome dele?
<lieber> Elfon, sudo thunar .
<Elfon> ok
<lieber> Elfon, ops
<lieber> O seu provavelmente é nautilus
<lieber> confundi as bolas
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<lieber> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<lieber> +-
<lieber> mirqui, eai
<mirqui> xii velho , quer falar?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<lieber> ah trabalho vei
<lieber> mt mt trabalho e poquinho vida
<mirqui> bom , vê por outro lado
<mirqui> muito trabalho = dindin no final do mês
<mirqui> pior se não tivesse nada e tivesse que correr de atraz
<lieber> éa claro
<lieber> e eu gosto do que faço, sei nem do que to reclamando
<lieber> o problema é qd é 14 horas por dia
<mirqui> a situação está preta ai fora cara , estão chamando urubu de meu louro , conhece esta máxima
<mirqui> não é 24x12 ?
<mirqui> 7x12 quero dizer
<lieber> naada quem dera
<mirqui> bom, tens celular e pc
<mirqui> virtualmente tú está com os teus
<lieber> ah ta de boa
<mirqui> vai dizer que final de semana não rola um futebol?
<lieber> nada nem jogo isso
<lieber> mas eu tiro um domingo sim po pra ficar de boa
<mirqui> ou o que seja para te distrair , algo deves fazer
<lieber> faço sim
<mirqui> então ahaha não é tão ruim assim :)
<lieber> não, não tem nada ruim, só estou +-
<lieber> o que pra mim é um problema, tá +- pq eu dormi tarde trabalhando e acordei cedo pro mesmo
<mirqui> ahaha meia boca quer dizer , crise dos 30 anos é isso velho ahaha?
<lieber> e tá assim o mês td
<lieber> tenho 21 anos
<mirqui> picos de trabalho
<mirqui> uma hora afloxa
<mirqui> aflocha
<lieber> sim acho q é até por isso q trabalho
<lieber> pois sei q dias melhores virão
<mirqui> como te disse melhor ter trabalho do que não ter
<lieber> sem duvidas
<lieber> o ócio é insuportável
<mirqui> toma uns ginseng com pó de guarana , resolve ahaha
<mirqui> ócio é bom
<mirqui> rotina é ruim
<mirqui> tú está chateado por causa da rotina
<lieber> sim claro
<lieber> mas estou com isso pq sei que ficar parado é pior
<lieber> não digo ocio exporadico
<mirqui> vc quer subir na carreira , é isso?
<mirqui> sua firma não de dá essa chance?
<lieber> sou autonomo
<mirqui> ?? então
<lieber> mirqui, ué eu fazer meus horários não quer dizer que eu tenho tempo
<lieber> eu ainda tenho prazos
<mirqui> sim , eu sei
<mirqui> vc quer dizer que seus horários são ao extremo que não da para vc experimentar crescer na profissão , é isso?
<lieber> claro que dá
<lieber> pra crescer no profissão só trabalhano ue
<mirqui> hahah cada um sabe de sí , mas pesa os prós e os contras e vê se não está no lucro
<lieber> mirqui heheh vai passar, só hoje que eu não tô mt legal.. tanto que tou dando uma relaxada aq no irc
<lieber> essa noite eu dou uma regulada no sono, vou deitar mais cedo um pouco, e amanhã já estou melhor pro batente
<mirqui> ahaha toca um raul ai :)
<mirqui> se você quizer tomar banho de chapeu , ou discutir calos gardel , então ... :)
<lieber> um esporte tb faz falta
<lieber> alivia pra caralho a tensão
<mirqui> baa velho , fiz exer cício ontem e hoje sai de manhã , estou todo doido
<mirqui> exercício
<lieber> todo doido?
<lieber> rs
<lieber> po eu fico mo bem qd dou um rolezim
<mirqui> doido não é dôido ahaha olha o português :)
<lieber> assim, o corpo fica doendo, mas relaxado
<mirqui> haaa dar umrolê tbm é bom , mas o motivo não foi tão nobre ( mulher ) , foi exer cício mesmo
<lieber> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<lieber> rolê é mulher por aí?
<lieber> daonde és
<mirqui> sul , e tú?
<lieber> sul de minas
<mirqui> haaa quase gaúcho , baaa  , ahaha
<lieber> hehehe eu dou um rolezim de skate
<lieber> é meu exercício
<mirqui> numca andei de skate , já andei de patins
<mirqui> na minha época era mais patins
<lieber> patins é manero tb
<mirqui> de esporte só não fiz os radicais , mas é mais fácil dizer o que eu não fiz
<lieber> mirqui, não sei mt bem o conceito de radical
<lieber> skate é?
<mirqui> rapel , tirolela , kaidsurf
<mirqui> skete é soft :)
<mirqui> skate
<lieber> o q q é soft?
<lieber> e futebol é o q?
<mirqui> maneiro
<mirqui> tranquilo
<mirqui> agora estou mais parado que agua de poço ahaha
<mirqui> qualquer dia te conto minha estória :)
<lieber> hehehe
<mirqui> tbm tenho meus cavacos do ofício ahaha
<mirqui> outra hora falamos , fui :)
<JCCO> Ola boa tarde!
<JCCO> alguém mais entendido em ubuntu pode me ajudar???
<Elfon> JCCO: qual o problema?
<JCCO> eu tinha no meu pc
<JCCO> ubuntu e windows... o windows deu pau e fui reisntalá-lo mas não consigo acessar o ubuntu mais
<JCCO> tem como restaurar o acesso ao ubunto?
<Elfon> JCCO: isso é pq o windows chuta o gerenciador de inicialização
<Elfon> olha...vc teria que pesquisar como restaurar o grub
<Elfon> eu não sei como se faz isso
<Elfon> mas não costuma ser dificil
<JCCO> onde acho alguma coisa sobre
<Elfon> JCCO: http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/recuperando-o-boot-grub-ubuntu-depois-de-instalar-o-windows/
<JCCO> valeu
<JCCO> estou pesquisando aqui
<JCCO> Elfon - Muito obrigado, agora esta funcionando perfeitamente!
<eltonfernandes> olá amigos... gostaria de saber se podem me ajudar. eu possuo um compaq presario cq40-612BR e o wireless nao funciona. podem me linkar com algum driver?
<Elfon> caraca....tem alguns que são a jato...perguntam e nem esperam
<Elfon> acham que é o antigo msn? hahaha
<Guest86194> Pessoal, boa tarde!
<Guest86194> Alguém sabe me dizer qual é o último kernel suportado oficialmente pela Canonical para o Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<Elfon> Guest86194: tem algum hardware q depende disso?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest86194> Tendo problemas com o touchpad
<Guest86194> tô usando o kernel 3.13.0-48-generic
<Guest86194> Atualizei para o 3.19... touchpad funcionou, mas bugou várias outras coisas.
<Elfon> vixi
<Guest86194> tentei as versões 3.16 e 3.18 também
<Elfon> Guest86194: se não for um pc de produção...vc podia tentar a versão que não é lts
<Guest86194> o touchpad funfou... mas o sistema ficou muito instável
<Elfon> eu não sei pq não uso ubuntu
<andrelm> é de produção Elfon...
<Elfon> bom...aí não sei não
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<andrelm> Usando Lenovo Ultrabook IdeaPad Core i7 Nvidia Gforce 8GB Mem
<andrelm> Achei aqui: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.1-trusty/
<andrelm> Instalando agora pra testar
<andrelm> Pra ficar caso alguém tenha o mesmo problema: consegui fazer o touchpad funcionar com o Kernel 3.18.1, mas percebi que a temperatura está oscilando muito e sem motivo aparente. Tudo fechado... só o XChat aberto e a temperatura sai de 50º para 75º em segundos... depois volta... depois vai.
<astroo-> complicado na teoria
<astroo-> ve o que consume muito cpu
<eumesmo> Qual a melhor forma de estudar um sistema linux, metodologia, pois tenho todo o conteúdo.
<astroo-> e ve se a pasta termica do cpu esta ok que isso nao e normal
<hggdh> sobre a pergunta do guest, por volta das 16:55 UTC: *todos* os kernels da 14.04 são suportados
<Rudolf> andrelm: use o powertop
<Rudolf> andrelm: ele te dá quem tá consumindo recurso
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-02
<xGrind> Rudolf, powertop é melhor do que o top?
<Rudolf> xGrind: uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra
<Rudolf> https://01.org/powertop/
<barna> galera ajuda, tenho 2 computadores conectados por cabo, atravez de um roteador, tem horas q faço transferencia de arquivos a 10~12mbps tem horas (como agora) que não passa de 100kbps, alguem imagina o q possa ser?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<barna> astroo-, to ligado mano, frequento aki a 8 anos já!
<barna> mas valeu
<astroo-> ok...
<LoRdN1x> barna, ta usando o que pra transferir?
<Guest5299> Boa noite, estou entrando no mundo linux com grande satisfação
<Guest5299> gostaria de saber qual é a memória Ram ideal para rodá-lo em uma maquina virtual?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem:)?
<Rudolf> dia corrido
<mirqui> normal :)
<Blacker> Olá, tentei instalar ubuntu  no meu pc pelo pendrive, porém deu um erro "Boot Loader" estou usando windows xp
<mirqui> tens um dvd?
<mirqui> é mais fácil pelo dvd
<Blacker> o driver de dvd não está pegando no meu pc
<Blacker> tive que optar pelo pendrve
<mirqui> como tú fizesse para instalar pelo pendrive?
<mirqui> quais os passos ?
<Blacker> tentei usar live usb e unetbootin
<Blacker> Fui na BIOS, selecionei o pendrive
<Blacker> mas quando foi a hora de dar boot deu Boot Error
<mirqui> seu pendrive foi formatado?
<Blacker> e eu apertava enter e isso se repetia
<Blacker> foi sim
<Blacker> deixei em FAT32
<mirqui> sua iso está integre ?
<mirqui> integra
<Blacker> Creio que sim, baixei do site da ubuntu
<Blacker> e não deu erro
<mirqui> formata de novo
<mirqui> grava a iso
<mirqui> e tenta outra porta usb
<mirqui> e vê no que dá
<Blacker> ok
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Blacker> Se não der, vou ver se levo meu hd para o pc de um amigo
<Blacker> e formato lá pelo dvd
<Blacker> obrigado ^^
<mirqui> blza :)
<Rudolf> essa do boot loader
<Rudolf> é o grub que não instalou corretamente
<Rudolf> ou pau na MBR ou vc selecionou o lugar errado
<mirqui> sim , estava vendo no google
<mirqui> se ele voltar aqui com o mesmo problema , mostro a pesquisa do google
<Rudolf> mirqui: ensina ele usar o google
<Rudolf> pelamor
<mirqui> é qwue foi a primeira opção do cara
<mirqui> forum geralmente é mais fácil
<AsFelix> peguei o bonde andando
<AsFelix> mas ao invés do google, prefiro indicar o lmgtfy
<mirqui> o cara não conseguiu instalar o ubuntu
<Rudolf> AsFelix: o que seria lmgtfy meu filho?
<Rudolf> eu só conheço o duckduckgo
<mirqui> tem um novo buscador , olha só
<Rudolf> aff
<mirqui> http://www.buscador.sempreupdate.com.br/
<Rudolf> Let Me google that for you
<Rudolf> fala sério
<Rudolf> google do google
<mirqui> o sempreupdate?
<Rudolf> mirqui: não
<Rudolf> mirqui: o lmgtfy do AsFelix
<Rudolf> mirqui: Let Me google that for you
<AsFelix> Rudolf: é que com o lmgtfy o cara as vezes (sim, só as vezes) se toca
<Rudolf> lembro daquele gif do Bart "Eu vou procurar no google, Eu vou procurar no google, Eu vou procurar no google"
<mirqui> é expecífico para o linux?
<Rudolf> hã?
<mirqui> o lmgtfy é expecífico para linux?
<Rudolf> mirqui: procura no google
<mirqui> vou ver
<mirqui> ahaha ai não cara
<mirqui> se o cara veio no forum , é pq precisava de ajuda
<LeandroLuiz> fórum?
<LeandroLuiz> what?
<Rudolf> mirqui: kkkk
<Rudolf> fui
<mirqui> ou aqui no irc , tanto faz
<mirqui> é alguém que precisa de ajuda de quem sabe um pouco mais
<mirqui> sacanear ele não me leva a nada e ele não vai ter a resposta para o problema dele
<marco___> olá
<lieber> bom dia
<marco___> BOM DIA >
<marco___> ESTOU COM UMA DUVIDA
<Elfon> marco___: desliga o caps
<marco___> NÂO CONSIGO : )
<marco___> MEU COMPUTADOR ESTÀ COM ALGUMAS MODIFICAÇÔES QUE NÂO SEI CONFIGURAR >
<marco___> POR FAVOR ALGUÈM PODE ME AJUDAR A CONFIGURAR O TECLADO E O TOUCH ?
<hggdh> marco___: deixe-me tentar entender: entras aqui via web, com um nick em minúsculas, e depois afirmas não saber desligar o caps lock?
<marco___> ASSIM QUE ENTRI O SHIFT FUNCIONOU E O @ MAS AGORA NÂO CONSIGO LIBERAR O CAPS DE NOVO>
<marco___> ASSIM QUE ENTREI >>>
<Daekdroom> marco___, a tecla de caps lock não está funcionando?
<marco___> NÂO ESTÀ FUNCIONANDO
<marco___> E A MINHA SENHA DE ACESSO NO NOT È MINUSCULA SE ISSO CONTINUAR NÂO PODEREI NEM ACESSAR O CP
<Elfon> marco___: nem com shift?
<marco___> ESTRANHO ALGUMAS TECLAS ESTâO MINUSCULAS ELTON
<marco___> TIPO
<marco___> J
<marco___> JOTA
<marco___> RAPAZIADA DAQUI UNS MINUTOS TENHO QUE IR PRO TRABALHO OK >>>
<Rudolf> marco___: pêsames
<Elfon> marco___: tenta mudar o layout do teclado
<Elfon> e verifica o num lock
<marco___> EM OUTROS FORUNS EU VI ALGO SOBRE ABNT DOIS> VOU VOLTAT A NOITE PRA VER SE ALGUÈM AJUDA COM ISSO
<marco___> JÀ REINSTALEI UMAS SEIS VEZES  EM VARIAS VERSÔES ACONTECE O MESMO
<marco___> FIZ COMANDO SUDO TAMBEM COM BR NO FIM E NADA  MAS QUANDO ENTREI AQUI ALGO JÀ MELHOROU ENTÂO VOU VOLTAR A NOITE PRA VER SE RESOLVEMOS
<hggdh> soa como erro na configuração do teclado, durante a instalação
<marco___> COMO ASSIM DURANTE A INSTALAÇÂO ? SÒ TEM AS OPÇÔES IDIOMA E PAÌS >
<marco___> RAPAZIADA TENHO MESMO QUE IR VOU ABSORVER ESSAS INFORMAÇÔES E TENTAR FAZER DIFERENTE >
<marco___> BOA TARDE >
<tulioo> alguem usa o teamviewer?
<Rudolf> tulioo: eu uso teamviewer
<tulioo> Rudolf: acho que já falei com vc, não foi outro dia. Continuo com o mesmo problema de não conectar
<Rudolf> tulioo: e o que vc descobriu em suas pesquisas
<Rudolf> tulioo: fez o teste que falei? achou algum erro
<Rudolf> tulioo: verificou se seu wine está corretamente instalado?
<Rudolf> tulioo: ou só ficou abrindo e fechando?
<tulioo> Rudolf: descobri que realmente teria que configurar o proxy, inclusive consegui desbloquer a janela para poder colocar o proxy
<Rudolf> tulioo: vish, vc tem proxy aí
<tulioo> Rudolf: reinstalei o wine e também o teamviewer
<tulioo> Rudolf: Sim, é no pc do meu laboratório
<tulioo> alguem usa o teamviewer?
<Rudolf> eu uso
<tulioo> e use com proxy o teamviewer
<Rudolf> kkkkkkk
<Rudolf> tulioo: tu tem adminstrador de rede aí? já conversou com ele?
<Rudolf> tulioo: rodem junto um scan no momento da conexão de rede
<Rudolf> tulioo: pode ser que vc esteja sendo bloqueado no firewall/router da rede
<Rudolf> tulioo: infelizmente, por mais que um problema seja parecido, seu problema não é genérico
<tulioo> Rudolf: kkkkk, então cara. Estou sem administrador de rede por agora
<Rudolf> tulioo: sem administrador
<Rudolf> tulioo: e quem entende e cuida da rede aí?
<tulioo> Rudolf: então, estão trocando o responsavel. O novo ainda não assumiu o cargo
<Rudolf> tulioo: então espere ele chegar
<Rudolf> tulioo: já que vc não tem as habilidades necessárias
<tulioo> Rudolf: valeu cara
<GodCore> alguem poderia me ajudar com uma duvida ?
<GodCore> WINDOWS
<GodCore> É
<GodCore> 10
<GodCore> UBUNTO
<GodCore> N
<GodCore> é
<GodCore> NADA
<GodCore> PERTO
<GodCore> DE
<GodCore> NOIS
<manokara> me pergunto se ele ficou com raiva de não ter sido respondido em 2 minutos, ou veio aqui só pra falar isso :P
<hggdh> manokara: comum, infelizmente.
<AsFelix> depois eu que sou chato...
<gcrusoe> Olás, boa tarde a todos! alguém poderia me ajudar com um link confiável de tutorial para eu formatar o meu pc e instalar o Ubuntu?
<AsFelix> gcrusoe: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-Ubuntu-1404-LTS
<AsFelix> gcrusoe: http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/noticia/dica-aprenda-a-trocar-o-windows-xp-pelo-linux/41347
<AsFelix> no caso o primeiro link é mais atual que o primeiro, mas desta forma você pode ver que há poucas diferenças entre versões na hora de instalar
<AsFelix> basicamente o processo é o mesmo
<gcrusoe> Muito Grato ! <AsFelix>
<AlanPPP> Olha!
<AlanPPP> Alguem me ajuda a deixar o 14.10 com IPfixo.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<katel> oi
<astroo-> ola
<katel> acabei de intalar o ubuntu e nao consigo ativar o wirelles? alguem pode me ajudar
<katel> ja tentei intalar o driver mais nada adianta!!! o wireles nao habilita ! ubunto 14,10
<astroo-> diz que chip e
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<katel> modelo do not asus - amd dua core -  modelo do wirelles atheros
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<barna> boa noite galera.
<barna> ajuda de novo.
<astroo-> ola
<barna> tenho 3 comps, montei um NFS pra partilhar arquivos, quando copio arquivos servidos > cliente ok. 10~12mbps, mas quando copio cliente > servidor q ta o problema, 80>100kbps.
<barna> ja mexi um tanto no /etc/exports e no /etc/fstab e nada, suuuuuper lento a copia cliente > servidor
<barna> alguem tem ideia do q pode ser?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<CyL> barna: os computadores estão no mesmo nó de rede?
<barna> CyL, estão todos ligados num mesmo roteador
<barna> todos com o mesmo padrão de ip, 192.168.1.10x
<CyL> barna: roteador doméstico de wifi?
<barna> todo por cabo, sim roteador domestico, dlink 524
<CyL> barna: Vc mudou alguma configuração de ICMP?
<barna> CyL, creio q não, pois não sei o q é
<barna> cha contar o processo, bem simples, instalei o pacote nfs-kernel-server no servidos e o pacote nfs-common nos clientes, coloquei a pasta a ser compartilhado no /etc/exports no servidor e mounto a pasta nos cliente com o comando #mount 192.168.1.100:/home/usuario/pastacompartilhada/ /home/usuario/pastacompartilhada, no roteador eu só dei ipfixo pra tado mundo. servidor .1.100 clientes em ordem .1.101,102 etc...
<barna> o roteador não está ligado a internet, só uma maquina pracisa de acesso a web (meu notebook) q conecto por wifi em outro roteador (padrão ip 192.168.0.1)
<barna_> ixi cai, alguem me respondeu?  ou ate chegou a msg deu contando como instalei e as confs q fiz?
<astroo-> barna
<astroo-> o roteador n�o est� ligado a internet, s� uma maquina pracisa de acesso a web (meu notebook) q conecto por wifi em outro roteador (padr�o ip 192.168.0.1)
<barna_> chegou valeu astroo-
<astroo-> nao houve mais conversa
<barna_> foi isso mesmo,
<barna_> CyL, alguma ideia?
<VTR3> ae galera
<barna_> blz VTR3 ?
<astroo-> ola
<CyL> barna_: bom, as maquinas estão se enxergando, eu diria que está havendo perda de pacotes em uma das direções. Tente diagnosticar isso, com o mtr talvez.
<PSKOL> barna_, blzzz
<PSKOL> barna_, ate hj vc entra aki
<PSKOL> caraka
<barna_> valeu CyL
<barna_> PSKOL, opa claro!
<barna_> ajudando e sendo ajudado.
<PSKOL> ha muito tempo eu entrava por aki e lembro do seu nick
<PSKOL> :P
<barna_> eu lembro do seu tb
<PSKOL> massa
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-03
<barna_> o mtr num mostra nenhuma perda, fiz um teste por samba tb, mesmo problema de velocidade, do 100 > 105=12mbps do 105>100=80kbps
<barna_> sera q é o cabo?
<PSKOL> transferencia lenta?
<barna_> PSKOL, sim entre os computadores ligados por cabo numa rede local sem acesso a internet
<CyL> barna_: Se o cabo funciona de um lado, funciona de outro também. De repente os buffers de transmissão e recepção das máquinas estejam com configurações distintas?
<PSKOL> sera q nao eh a diferença entre MB e Mb
<barna_> CyL, sabe me ajudar onde ver isso?
<barna_> PSKOL, nops, tipo to usando o mesmo arquivo pra testes. 10mb, do 100>105 2 segundos, do 105>100 quase 2 minutos
<barna_> to usando o gkrellm pra ver a velocidade de transmissão, to com ele aberto em todas as maquinas
<PSKOL> hj eu tava transferendo umas coisas do windows pro meu note, no windows mostrava 78 Mb/s e no note linux mostrava 8,5 MB/s ..
<PSKOL> hum
<CyL> barna_: teria que procurar no google
<PSKOL> nao entendi essa "10mb, do 100>105 2 segundos, do 105>100 quase 2 minutos"
<barna_> acho q to achando o problema, troquei o roteador parece q resolveu.
<PSKOL> ah bao
<barna_> PSKOL, 100 = 192.168.1.100 (servidor de arquivos) 105=192.168.1.105 (meu computador, um dos clientes da rede)
<barna_> fogo q o roteador q peguei emprestado num pode ficar aki, tenho q colocar ele de volta, acho q vou tentar usar um switch q tem aki e colocar um servidor dhcp no comp servervidor
<PSKOL> hmmm
<barna_> é isso mesmo, tranferi 1gb agora, entre 12~13mbps
<barna> desliguei o roteador principal sem querer, derubei todo mundo..... hahahahahahahaha
<barna> 3, 2, 1, entrou o primeiro aki chingando.......
<astroo-> ninguem disse mais nada
<PSKOL> vixe kkk
<barna> raios, o swtich é uma lesma tb, ta dando 100kbps tb.
<PSKOL> ce ta em casa ou no trampo barna?
<barna> os 2
<barna> estou morando no trabalho.
<PSKOL> que funcionario exemplar
<PSKOL> kkk
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PSKOL> dorme do lado do servidor
<PSKOL> kkkk
<PSKOL> to usando o xubuntu 15.04 .. ta bem legalzinho ele melhorou muito, o ultimo q eu usei foi o 10.04 eu acho
<astroo-> talvez seja a versao 15 que va agradar a todos
<PSKOL> ta muito estavel, ate por ser beta.. antigamente o xubunto parecia um monte de remendos
<barna> voltando pra dar um feedback, era o roteador mesmo, no outro ta funcionando blz.
<astroo-> ainda bem que o fizeste que os outros podem ler
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<xD> hello guys
<barna> ola
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Luis_> bom dia
<lieber> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Luis_> blza e vc mirqui?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<Luis_> q bom
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas?
<mac_> galera como istalo o linux no
<mac_> windows
<mac_> quero apagar o windows
<mac_> como fasso o bot no pendrive para estalar ubuntu??
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon_> alo
<Elfon_> Feliz Páscoa a todos!
<Gust> acabei de instalar o o Ubunto e nao estou conseguindo usar o leitor de cd dvd
<Gust> alhuem pode me ajuda
<Gust> meu leitor de cd dvd não funciona e acabei de instalar o ubunto 14.10, antes da instalação estava funcionando normalmente
<Fisico> to tentando instalar a o windows e o linux em partições separadas. Instalei primeiro o linux agora to tentando instalr o windows e da erro de gpt na partição ntfs, o q fazer|
<dk_millares> primeiro windows, acho que é a melhor maneira
<Fisico> dk_millares: formatar tudo denovo|
<mercurie> não sei se é viável agora, mas instalar o windows e depois o linux seria melhor
<Fisico> mercurie: e dk_millares mas ai sai esse problema|
<Fisico> éq esse note é novo e tem esse firmware
<dk_millares> meu amigo tem um lenovo
<dk_millares> ja veio com windows 8.1, instalei ubuntu 14.10 de boa
<Fisico> dk_millares: mas deu boot|
<dk_millares> foi facil e ficou dual boot; ele é webdev, e quer tirar o windows agora, que ele nao boota mais a meses
<Fisico> o grub funcionou|
<Fisico> to com medo de não botar pelo grub para a escolha dos sistemas
<Fisico> o outro pc está no windows, tem algum programa do windows para eu montar o bootavel do gparted|
<CyL> Fisico: vc criou uma particao NTFS?
<Fisico> CyL: sim
<Fisico> mas instalei o linux primeiro
<Fisico> ai quando vou instalr o windows
<CyL> Fisico: Crious uma partição de boot também?
<CyL> *Criou
<Fisico> criei 1 partição ntfs, outra ext4
<CyL> Fisico: vc está executando o Linux no momento?
<Fisico> swaap e home
<Fisico> CyL: to em outro pc
<Fisico> ele num reconhece o linux e quando instalo o windows ele diz q nao pode instaalr na partição q eu escolhi por problemas de gpt
<CyL> Fisico: Bom, se criou somente duas partições, vai ter que instalar o windows 8 em modo MBR e não GPT
<CyL> Fisico: Pois é, até onde sei o Windows 8 foi planejado para ser instalado no modo GPT
<Fisico> CyL: windows 74
<CyL> ?
<Fisico> windows 7
<Fisico> CyL: como eu procedo|
<CyL> Fisico: pelo que estou entendendo o seu firmware (EFI) está configurado para bootar no modo GPT, mas vc não criou uma partição GPT
<Fisico> CyL: como faço retiro isso|
<Fisico> esse firmware tem poucas opções de boot, num tem nada de gpt CyL
<CyL> Fisico: quais são as opções de boot que vc tem?
<Fisico> cms os, uefi, cmos e uefi
<CyL> E qual está selecionado por padrão?
<Fisico> CyL: veio uefi, ai eu coloquei cmos
<CyL> Fisico: então não está configurado para dar boot como GPT. Qual é o erro que o windows está acusando?
<Fisico> CyL: quando eu inicio a instalação e escolho a partição q eu fiz ntfs ele diz que nao pode instalar devido ao GPT
<CyL> Fisico: Qual a mensagem de erro?
<Fisico> CyL: to iniciando, vou te mandar a msg de erro completa para vc ver
<Fisico> só 1s por favor
<Fisico> CyL: está mais ou menos assim
<Fisico> CyL: windows cannot be instalei in partition 0. The partition os of gpt
<Fisico> of gpt style
<CyL> Fisico: Tenta remover esta partição e deixar o próprio windows recriar a mesma
<Fisico> CyL: só 1s, xo tentar
<CyL> Fisico: Pode remover no próprio instalador do windows
<Fisico> CyL: removi e criei denovo pelo instalador e deu o mesmo erro
<Fisico> q dureza
<Fisico> CyL: melhor passar o gparted e instalar o windows primeiro|
<CyL> Fisico: Sugiro fazer como o pessoal disse, como vc não e´stá muito seguro é a maneira mais prática e rápida
<CyL> Fisico: Isso
<Fisico> CyL: ai vc acha q na inicialização dará para escolher um dos dois|
<Fisico> inicializará o grub|
<Fisico> que que vc acha CyL |
<CyL> Fisico: basta instalar o linux lado a lado
<Fisico> CyL: obrigado pela ajuda, vou tentar aqui
<Fisico> caiu a força aqui
<Fisico> obrigado Creto
<Fisico> CyL:
<Fisico> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dk_millares> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<Elfon_> pessoal alguém aí usa certificado digital no Linux?
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
<vilugao> Olá, como verifico os pacotes não atualizados via apt-get?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<vilugao> encontrei a solução, é só entrar com apt-get dist-upgrade, que aparece os pacotes que não atualizaram.
<vilugao> pq são pacotes do kernel.
<vilugao> só isso. obrigado.
<Fisico> CyL: tá ai|
<Fisico> vilugao: apt-get update depois apt-get upgrade
<vilugao> Fisico: isso aí. e depois precisa de dist-upgrade.
<Fisico> vilugao: apt-get dist-upgrade é p atualizar a distro, se estiver com a source com os novos links
<Fisico> vilugao: o dist-upgrade se não tiver os links da nova dist, funciona como um upgrade apenas
<vilugao> Fisico: são os pacotes de kernel, como linux-images e outros dois, que se usar upgrade apenas, não instala.
<Fisico> vilugao: entendi
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-04
<karbureto> boa noite galera
<barna> boas
<astroo-> ola
<karbureto> sou novo aqui
<karbureto> estou com um problema que não consigo resolver
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> pode sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<karbureto> será que alguem pode me ajudar a instalar a impressora  hp no ubuntu
<astroo-> diz sempre que versao ubuntu usas
<karbureto> 14.10
<astroo-> no site hp em drivers nao tem?
<karbureto> não consegui
<astroo-> hoje e o pior dia da semana para haver possivel ajuda
<astroo-> se nao tiveres pressa repete a duvida a cada 30 minutos
<karbureto> ela instala mais não imprime
<xGrind> karbureto, hp?
<PSKOL> q modelo?
<astroo-> impressora hp psc 1315 e a Hp Laser Jet P1005
<PSKOL> instalou o printer-driver-foo2zjs e o printer-driver-hpijs ??
<PSKOL> tenho uma p1005 aki em casa so q uso ela pela rede
<karbureto> nenhum desses
<PSKOL> instala ai e ve
<PSKOL> remove e adiciona a impressora denovo
<karbureto> pela rede
<Elfon_> karbureto: tentou instalar o hplip?
<Elfon_> e wi fi?
<Elfon_> vc pode tentar plugar na USB. provavelmente o sistema vai baixar os drives e instalar o hplip
<Elfon_> Se for wi fi bc tem que ter certeza que a impressora tá conectada e na mesma rede do pc
<PSKOL> karbureto, instala o hplip tbm q o Elfon_  falow
<karbureto> não a impressora é meio antiga ja
<karbureto> num tem wi fi
<PSKOL> pelo menos essa laserjet p1005 ja vem no foo2zjs, nao sei da outra ae
<karbureto> vou tentar com essa pra P1005
<karbureto> olha o erro que aparece
<karbureto> Ocorreu um ero durante a operação do CUPS: "client-error-bad-request".
<Elfon_> na hora de conectar não reconheceu?
<karbureto> reconhece
<karbureto> se não não conseguiria instala ela
<PSKOL> os[Linux 3.19.0-11-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "vivid" 15.04] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Solo CPU    U3500  @ 1.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.40GHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 56.5% free] disk[Total: 291.3GB, 50.2% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller] ether[Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<PSKOL> hmm
<karbureto> valeu galera amanhã tento mais
<astroo-> ok
<Fulano> PSKOL, que comando vc usou para essas informações aí em cima
<PSKOL> é /sysinfo
<PSKOL> vc tem q instalar o pacote xchat-xsys
<Fulano> PSKOL, show, vou tentar
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Heitor> alguem aí ?
<Heitor> acabei de colocar o Ubuntu no meu notebook, por conta própria, e estou com algumas dúvidas...
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> a esta hora deve ser zzzzzz
<Heitor> Na hora de fazer o login, eu colo minha senha, dou Enter, ele carrega e volta pra logar
<Heitor> coloco*
<Heitor> Só entra na pasta de convidado
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> talvez algum "morcego" esteja a ver
<Heitor> kkkkk beleza cara
<Heitor> vou indo pesquisando aqui pra ver
<astroo-> ok ciao
<barna> barna morcegando pelas madrugas....
<barna> boa noite astroo- e Heitor
<barna> ó, só 4 min de espera...... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa
<astroo-> ola e ate
<Heitor> kkkkkkkkkk
<Heitor> boa noite
<barna> brincadeiras a parte, Heitor, estranho, da um checada se o capslock num ta ligado, ou se estava na hora de colocar a senha
<Heitor> tá não cara, eu não entendi nada
<Heitor> meu usuário já aparece meu nome lá
<Heitor> aí pede a senha
<Heitor> eu coloco e dou enter, ele não entra na área de trabalho
<Heitor> simplesmente volta pro login
<Heitor> acho que vou criar outro usuário pra ver
<barna> Heitor, quando digita a senha aparece os asterisco no lugar dos caracteres?
<Heitor> sim
<barna> e ele num da nenhum aviso q a senha ta errada?
<barna> Heitor, qual o seu notebook e qual ubuntu vc instalou?
<barna> isso ta me parecendo placa de video, ja aconteceu isso comigo.
<Heitor> não avisa nada, ele escurece a tela como se fosse entrar, e volta.
<Heitor> meu notebook é um sony vaio
<Heitor> não sei exatamente o modelo
<Heitor> instalei o 14.10
<barna> Heitor, saber o modelo ajudaria bastante pra pesquisar se mais usuario desse computador ja tiveram problemas e como os resolveram
<Heitor> é, vou procurar saber isso
<Heitor> acho que agora irei dormir, fiquei tentando instalar isso faz um tempinho já, tive outros problemas no caminho hahaha
<Heitor> quando acordar irei olhar isso e voltar aqui, pesquisar também, tentar resolver...
<Heitor> valeu aí pela ajuda cara, gostei dms de entrar no Ubuntu... só em esse suporte ter alguém pra me ajudar essa hora é fantástico
<barna> Heitor, quais problemas?
<Heitor> a bios do meu notebook não tava ativada pra boot com pendrive
<Heitor> e eu não sabia disso
<barna> somos todos usuarios, dispostos a nos ajudar!
<Heitor> bati a cabeça um tempo
<barna> uefi?
<Heitor> mas descobri e resolvi
<Heitor> uefi ? n entendi
<barna> o novo padrão de bios.
<barna> acho q não, pq é osso pra fazer pegar live-pen nelas.
<barna> semana passada demorei 2 dias pra conseguir mudar a bios de um notebook aki.
<Heitor> ahh
<Heitor> kkkkkk
<barna> isso eu, q uso linux a 18 anos, e trabalho unica e exclusivamente com software livre!
<Heitor> eu não manjo dessas coisas não, to me aventurando ainda
<Heitor> olha aí, 18 anos eu tenho de idade kkkkkk
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> Heitor Seja Bem Vindo ao Mundo Linux!
<Heitor> Valeu, cara! Já gostei dms
<Heitor> windows nunca mais hahaha
<barna> se vc ficar no ubuntu mesmo, daki 6 meses vai entrar no windows e se perguntar, como que consegui usar isso por x anos???
<Heitor> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> tem 6 anos q não uso windows!
<Heitor> massa vei
<barna> até 2009 eu ainda tinha q usar de vez em quando pra coisas expecificas.
<Heitor> acho que irei ficar sim, pelo menos essa é a impressão que eu tenho
<barna> donde tu és Heitor ?
<Heitor> é, então, tem uma coisa que ainda estou vende
<Heitor> vendo*
<Heitor> pq preciso do Photoshop, do Corel Draw
<Heitor> e pelo que vi nao é compatível aqui, né ?
<Heitor> me falaram de emuladores e tal, mas ainda vou vasculhar isso
<Heitor> sou da Bahia, cara.. e vc ?
<barna> Heitor, photoshop cs5 e cs6 eu rodo no wine 100%
<Heitor> po, massa!
<barna> sou de BH, vc usou a expressão "massa vei" muito usada aki em minas tb, por isso perguntei.
<Heitor> eu vou vasculhar isso ainda
<Heitor> ahhhh kkkkkkk
<Heitor> aqui falamos muito isso
<barna> Heitor, winehq.org tem a solução pro photoshop e corel.
<barna> eu trampo com foto e video,
<Heitor> já estive aí em BH, em 2013, fui fazer um teste pra futsal no Minas TC.. não dei muita sorte kkkkk
<Heitor> ah cara, valeu
<Heitor> anotado
<barna> eu costumo estar por aki nas madrugadas, estudando e criando....
<Heitor> eu quero trampar com isso ainda
<Heitor> passei na PucRio pra comunicação social, quero fazer cinema e audiovisual
<barna> cabei de construir um render farm em ubuntu, agora to tentando integrar ela com mac os x
<Heitor> massa vei, maneiro
<Heitor> boa sorte kkkkk
<Heitor> mas agora é sério, tenho que ir dormir... mais uma vez obrigado! boa noite e até mais!
<barna> 10 pcs renderisando video juntos.
<Heitor> oh porra kkkkkkk
<barna> falow, vo volta lá pra quebra a cabe com aquele raio de mac
<Heitor> ainda vou viver isso! kkkkkkk
<Heitor> kkkkkkkkkk
<Heitor> vai lá cara
<Heitor> abraço
<barna> a farm ta 100% em software livre.
<barna> fui.....
 * barna foi
<Elfon_> alo
<Elfon_> Tem como compartilhar pasta por nsf de modo gráfico?
<mirqui> bom dia :) , feliz páscoa
<Heitor> alguém aí ?
<sistematico> boa tarde
<Elfon_> alo
<Rudolf> tarde
<Elfon_> Rudolf: pode me ajudar? tá rodando  Ubuntu com unity?
<Rudolf> Elfon_: não uso untubs
<Elfon_> caraca. ..tô fazendo um teste aí.  Mas só tenho a neta do cel
<Elfon_> tipo. ..Quando clica com o botão direito numa pasta ===>propriedades==>compartilhar. ..o Ubuntu  compartilha por nfs  ou sua?
<Elfon_> nfs  ou samba?
<Elfon_> xGrind: iaê
<xGrind> Elfon_, aow o/
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon_> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Elfon_> O Ubuntu  compartilha pastas por nfs ou samba?
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=O+Ubuntu++compartilha+pastas+por+nfs+ou+samba%3F
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> primeiro ítem
<Rudolf> huheuheiheiuhe
<Rudolf> Elfon_: compartilha por qual você quiser, SE você configurar corretamente
<mirqui> fala rudolf :)
<Elfon_> Queria saber o default  no modo gráfico
<Rudolf> Elfon_: samba
<Rudolf> Elfon_: porém não é configurado
<Rudolf> Elfon_: se vc não configurar, não funciona corretamente
<Elfon_> ok
<Rudolf> Elfon_: você não gosta de ler documentação do seu sistema não?
<Elfon_> Eu tô sem Internet no pc
<Elfon_> tono celular
<Elfon_> e não uso untuns
<mirqui> usa o 3g do celular no pc
<Elfon_> hahaha
<mirqui> melhor que nada
<Elfon_> tartaruga net
<mirqui> ahaha verdade
<Elfon_> e ainda o pacote de dados vai pro saco
<mirqui> não tem um ponto de acesso wifi?
<Elfon_> nao
<mirqui> então está danado ahaha
<Elfon_> xGrind: tá rodando o q?
<xGrind> Elfon_, xubuntu 14.04. e vc?
<Elfon_> rapaz...eu uso o ROSA
<Elfon_> Rosa R5
<Rudolf> uati?
<sistematico> haieauehaieuaea
<Elfon_> Rosa R5 da RosaLabs
<Elfon_> dna Mandriva
<William__> boa tarde
<William__> alguem pode me dizer como faço para baixar versões mais leves do ubuntu para um pc amd 64
<janeai> procure por iso do xubuntu ou lubuntu amd64, no próprio site da.canonical tem
<janeai> só não tenho como pesquisar aqui, to b
<janeai> to no celular e o bicho é ruinzinho
<Elfon_> sei como é
<Elfon_> tb tô no cel
<Elfon_> mais fácil vc procurar torrent no Google ☺
<jefferson> Pessoal, é verdade que se apagar o windows 8.1 de fábrica e instalar o Ubuntu perde a garantia?
<jefferson> (produto ativ book 2)
<Elfon_> Bom. ..até onde sei não perde nao
<Elfon_> O único problema é que provavelmente você vai perder o suporte porque geralmente os atendentes Só são Windows
<Elfon_> Eu chutei o meu e hoje sou mais feliz:0
<Elfon_> :)
<KurtKraut> jefferson, Se você devolver a máquina para a assistência técnica sem o Windows 8.1 e dependendo da má vontade da assistência técnica local sim, podem criar dificuldade para te repor o produto na garantia.
<KurtKraut> jefferson, Mas isso se a máquina chegar a bootar. Se o defeito for severo, nem saberão que OS tem nela
<KurtKraut> jefferson, Eu sugiro manter o dual boot mas se o espaço for precioso para você, ainda assim você pode estudar como por o Windows de volta caso precise mandar a máquina para assistência técnica
<jefferson> O caso é que apaguei totalmente, na instalação mandei o Windows por inferno.
<KurtKraut> jefferson, Até a partição de recuperação?
<Elfon_> as possibilidades  são muito remotas pra um defeito assim
<jefferson> Sim.
<KurtKraut> jefferson, Como disse, o que pode acontecer é você ter mais trabalho, ter que brigar mais para ter cobertura de garantia. Mas anulação total da garantia, acho juridicamente impossível.
<jefferson> Eu não sabia que perdia garantia se apagasse a m. do Windows.
<KurtKraut> jefferson, AFAIK não há perda de garantia, há má vontade :D
<jefferson> Air apaguei, por sinal tenho 2 anos de garantia.
<KurtKraut> jefferson, Leia os termos de garantia que veio com o produto, duvido que tenha lá a cláusula 'A garantia será nula se o Windows for removido'
<jefferson> vou mandar aqui
<jefferson> pode?
<KurtKraut> jefferson, Claro que não.
<KurtKraut> jefferson, A garantia é sua, leia você.
<jefferson> Ok, só queria mostrar.
<KurtKraut> jefferson, Tem ou não tem cláusula revogando a garantia caso Windows seja removido?
<Daekdroom> Me parece que no Brasil é sequer possível vincular a garantia ao Windows.
<Daekdroom> Porque vender o Windows junto com o notebook é venda casada, você pode se recusar a pagar a instalação do Windows.
<jefferson> Não, tem uma cláusula que diz que perde caso algum software cause dano no aparelho e que esse software não for licenciado pela Samsng.
<KurtKraut> jefferson, E Linux causa dano ao aparelho?
<jefferson> Samsung*
<jefferson> n
<jefferson> não causa.
<Elfon_> basicamente os fabricantes são responsáveis por vender um produto em pleno funcionamento de todas as suas funções
<KurtKraut> jefferson, Então não vejo onde você está vendo o problema.
<Elfon_> aí eles fazem um acordo e instalam o Windows
<jefferson> Um atendente me disse que perderia. Por isso falei aqui.
<Elfon_> Por isso é praticamente impossível  comprar um PC sem so
<dk_millares> boa tarde
<Elfon_> boa
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
<Depalaciolemos> boa noite!
<astroo-> Depalaciolemos  ola
<Depalaciolemos> astroo- vc sabe quando será lançada outra versão lts do ubuntu? atualmente estou com a 14.04 lts
<karbureto> Eu to usando a 14.10
<astroo-> exprimenta a 15 beta que algum pessoal anda a gostar
<Depalaciolemos> ainda sou novato, não entendo tanto mais tem algum requisito de sistema? precisa de mais memória para essas versões? meu hardware é fraco...
<astroo-> qual e?
<DalekSec> !pm | karbureto
<karbureto> oii
<karbureto> fala Daleksec
<astroo-> ola
<Depalaciolemos> eu tenho a 14.04 lts. para atualizar para essas versões tipo a 14.10 ou a proxima lts será se meu hardware suporta? ou o atualizador avisa se o pc está apto para a versão?
<astroo-> ele avisa pelo que disseram 1x aqui
<Depalaciolemos> blz
<Depalaciolemos> o suporte da 14.04lts vai até o  meio do ano acredito que até lá avisem quando vai sair outra versão lts
<astroo-> Depalaciolemos  ve o privado
<Depalaciolemos> ok
<Elfon_> Depalaciolemos: geralmente não muda muito. As lts são versões com maior estabilidade  mais recomendada parapara a ienes de produção. Já testou o lununtu e xubuntu?
<Depalaciolemos> ainda não Elfon_ ainda novato no linux e ainda aprendendo mas gosto demais do ubuntu
<Elfon_> Já instalou?
<Elfon_> Depalaciolemos: que tipo de teste fez?
<Depalaciolemos> ja sim
<Depalaciolemos> estava com a 13.10 e depois migrei para a 14.04
<Elfon_> olha...na minha opinião as distribuidoras mais amigáveis e automáticas são OpenSuse, Rosa Linux e Ubuntu
<Elfon_> Se quiser testar pode usar um livre CD ou máquina virtual :)
<Depalaciolemos> Blz. fato me identifiquei com ubuntu pela sua praticidade e a dica da maquina é show! Elfon_ .rapaz mexi em alguma coisa e a cor da barra do lançador ficou com um tema escuro... queria voltar ao laranja como faço?
<Elfon_> pra testar usa o virtualbox
<Elfon_> vai no ícone de configurações do sistema
<Elfon_> vê em aparência se tem algo
<Elfon_> Eu uso Ubuntu numa máquina virtual
<Depalaciolemos> blz
<Depalaciolemos> galera to saindo qualquer coisa que estiver ao meu alcance pode perguntar que me esforçarei para responder! PAZ
<Depalaciolemos> quando regressar leio e tento responder!
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-05
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> Elfon_  hello
<Elfon_> opa
<karbureto> tem alguem que manja de instalar HP no ubuntu
<astroo-> a esta hora nao deve ser facil
<CDK_> boa noite a todos!
<CDK_> Gostaria de tirar umas duvidas... Preciso solucionar um Problema
<CDK_> Instalei a última versão do Ubuntu em uma Máquina Virtual
<CDK_> e não consigo instalar nenhum programa nela!
<CDK_> quando pedem minha senha para autenticar e eu a digito...
<CDK_> sempre da erro
<CDK_> sempre... como se a senha estivesse errada. Já redefini a senha do Root e etc de todas as formas
<CDK_> e nada.
<astroo-> ola
<CDK_> Alguém pode me dar alguma luz?
<astroo-> e esta hora e complicado
<CDK_> Compreendo... Foi o jeito. Problema do Acaso me trouxe aqui.
<CDK_> fiquei estudando o dia inteiro... Semana que vem só terei provas =s
<astroo-> ok
<janeai> qual o erro que dá?
<janeai> chute aleatório: o teclado está certinho? tipo c cedilha, acentos
<CDK_> falha na autenticação
<CDK_> como se a senha estivesse incorreta
<CDK_> mas a senha está correta
<CDK_> outra coisa que também está ocorrendo... no Terminal consigo entrar com su roo
<CDK_> su root*
<CDK_> mas com sudo su é impossível
<CDK_> e a senha é a mesma e diz que também está incorreta, igualmente quando tento instalar algum programa
<janeai> loga com o su
<CDK_> o teclado está totalmente correto
<CDK_> a senha é uma palavra muito fácil,
<janeai> digita su e a senha do root
<janeai> apt-get install sudo
<CDK_> ok
<janeai> se tiver instalado olha se teu usuário tem permissão pra usar o sudo
<CDK_> outro problema... o sistema acabou bloqueando o so, aí quando vou digitar a senha para entrar no so e ir no terminal fazer oq vc indicou, dá senha incorreta
<janeai> se não me engano o arquivo é /etc/sudoers
<CDK_> ok
<CDK_> estou reinicializando
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<CDK_> acabei de instalar
<CDK_> porém, tentei mudar a senha com "sudo passwd root"
<CDK_> coloquei a senha e etc
<CDK_> redefiniu
<CDK_> aí tentei logar no sudo su e deu erro
<CDK_> como se a senha estivesse errada
<CDK_> como olho se o usuário tem permissão para usar sudo?
<CDK_> só tem a mim de usuário na máquina
<CDK_> detalhe... que está instalado em Máquina Virtual
<janeai> olha o arquivo /etc/sudoers com algum editor de texto
<janeai> deve ter algum lugar root ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<janeai> copie a linha e troque root pelo seu usuário, eu to estranhando porque isso não costuma ser necessário no ubuntu
<CDK_> muito estranho
<CDK_> o problema tá com a senha do SUDO
<CDK_> e com a Senha de Autenticação para Instalação de algum Programa
<CDK_> a do Su Root funciona no terminal
<CDK_> mas a Senha do SUDO! Não mesmo.
<CDK_> Me digam formas de trocar a senha do SUDO SU e não do Su Root
<CDK_> pq já tentei várias coisas
<CDK_> tudo oq eu tentei pelo oq eu vi, só altera a senha do Su Root... E isso é OK! Mas a senha do SUDO SU... Essa não sei...
<CDK_> sem ser pelo Terminal eu fiz um teste lá nas configurações e usuários para alterar a senha
<CDK_> porém só tá aceitando troca pra senha grande
<CDK_> quero senha simples
<Elfon_> Bom dia
<Elfon_> Feliz Páscoa
<mirqui> bom dia :) , feliz páscoa
<Elfon_> pessoal o sige  PLUS e o siages morreram?
<edvaldoscruz> Boa tarde a todos
<edvaldoscruz> Por que não estão mais efetuando a tradução no launchpad.net do Ubuntu ?
<edvaldoscruz> Antes, eu recebia as mensagens do pessoal, pelo e-mail o progresso que dava até interesse em continuar, mas agora, sumirão todo mundo e até o Planeta br diminuiu o pessoal que posta novidades e orientações do uBUNTU.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<edvaldoscruz> E porque não avisaram que havia mudado ?
<edvaldoscruz> E quanto as mensagens de e-mail, por que não migraram para o kurtKraut  ?
<KurtKraut> edvaldoscruz, Eu diria que o ânimo do pessoal reduziu bastante. Pelo menos na minha geração, quando ela estava a frente, ainda era uma mata fechada e estávamos limpando a trilha para o Ubuntu. Hoje já temos terreno fértil, agricultado e dando frutos. Algumas pessoas perdem o interesse (eu incluso)
<KurtKraut> edvaldoscruz, Hoje não sei quem está a frente das traduções, vale a pena procurar e fazer esse questionamento que você fez diretamente (mas em público) a esta pessoa.
<edvaldoscruz> Você sabe que é essa pessoa, para que eu possa falar diretamente ?
<edvaldoscruz> É triste  saber do desanimo e descaso sr. KurtKraut.
<KurtKraut> edvaldoscruz, Não sei dizer quem é, mas reforço meu pedido para que você o procure e faça o questionamento que fez aqui. É importante.
<KurtKraut> edvaldoscruz, Mas não fique triste não. Mesmo com esse disânimo e fuga de voluntários, avalio que as coisas estão indo bem. Market share está bom, tem nada grave por fazer.
<KurtKraut> edvaldoscruz, Antigamente, a cada release (ou seja, 2x ao ano) eu fazia festa no Rio de Janeiro em bares e restaurantes para reunir o pessoal e distribuir CDs.
<KurtKraut> edvaldoscruz, Fiz isso nos primeiros 4 ou 5 releases. Hoje não sei mais se isso é necessário.
<KurtKraut> As pessoas já conhecem ao menos o nome Ubuntu
<LeandroLuiz> isso é legal..
<Gust66> Bom dia. Acabei de instalar o Ubunto 14.10 por um dvd. E ele não reconhece o driver de dvd, nenhuma midia que coloco funciona.alguém pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> sua mídia está íntegra?
<Gust66> sim
<mirqui> sua máquina está boa?
<Gust66> sim sim
<mirqui> então tenta um pendrive
<mirqui> se instalar direito , vai funcionar tudo
<mirqui> sabes como fazer um pendrive bootavel?
<Gust66> acho que vc não entendeu. O Ubunto ja foi istalado. estou usando ele agr.
<mirqui> sim , mas algo deu errado
<mirqui> tenta um sudo apt-get update
<mirqui> para ver se sua mídia configurou tudo
<mirqui> se configurou , não vai aparecer nenhum update
<mirqui> ai o problema é outro
<mirqui> ai é na bios
<mirqui> que vc tem que botart para rodar o dvd
<mirqui> abilitar quero dizer
<mirqui> habilitar
<edvaldoscruz> Eu enviava pelo correio, gratuitamente os CDs do Ubuntu, mas hoje não é necessário
<mirqui> edvaldo pq vc não faz propaganda por chaveiros ?
<mirqui> outro dia comprei um cubo mágico , 2 reais
<KurtKraut> mirqui, edvaldoscruz, talvez vocês não tenham percebido mas o Gust66 já conseguiu instalar o Ubuntu. Instalação não é o problema
<mirqui> qual é então?
<edvaldoscruz> antigamente estou dizendo e não hoje em dia. ano 2008, 2009, 2010
<mirqui> sou novo no ubntu
<mirqui> edvaldo , a vendedora tinha uns 20 cubos mágicos
<mirqui> 6 faces cada
<Gust66> ta td normal aqui....td atualizado
<mirqui> imagina botar as distros nas faces
<Gust66> ja instalei em varias maquinas essa versão e essa é a primeira que da esse problema
<mirqui> haaa então tinha algo errado
<edvaldoscruz> Parabéns por estar começando no Ubuntu sr. mirqui
<mirqui> qual verção?
<Gust66> 14.10
<mirqui> obrigado :)
<mirqui> xiii , tbm me deu problema
<KurtKraut> Gust66, Tô suspeitando de problema de hardware. Ainda tem Windows instalado na máquina para fazer a prov dos 9?
<mirqui> uso a 14.04
<Gust66> tem e nele funciona
<KurtKraut> Gust66, Você está testando com DVD de dados ou DVD de filme original?
<edvaldoscruz> Se quiser , Senhor mirqui, tem o manual gratuito do Ubuntu, para os iniciantes, nesse link: http://www.mediafire.com/view/?b8lcks0j2khisxm
<Gust66> ja testei com td tipo de midia que encontrei aqui
<mirqui> haha senhor é legal :) , tú viu meus vastos cabelos brancos ?
<KurtKraut> Gust66, Nunca vi esse tipo de problema e já instalei Ubuntu em centenas de máquinas. Terás que recorrer ao Google e preferencialmente em inglês.
<mirqui> ou vê em drivers
<edvaldoscruz> kkkkkkk
<mirqui> na central de programas tem 2 ítens , dá uma olhada lá
<edvaldoscruz> Veja se resolve com esses dois comandos: 1) sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<edvaldoscruz> 2) sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Elfon_> alo
<MrBoss> boa tarde
<MrBoss> alguém tem tido problemas em acessar o internetbank da caixa?]
<Hugo-> Boa tarde!
<Hugo-> Eu tive uma vez, o problema era no Java
<MrBoss> eu to problema em instalar o Módulo Adicional de Segurança CAIXA
<Elfon_> opa
<Elfon_> com Java ou openjdk?
<MrBoss> java
<Elfon_> bom
<Hugo-> então, eu consgui resolver instalando o java da oracle mais recente
<Elfon_> A caixa não conheço
<Elfon_> pq o Java tem que ativar tb
<Elfon_> veja se resolve
<Elfon_> www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Acesso-ao-site-da-Caixa-Economica-apos-atualizacao-do-Java-no-Debian-7
<Elfon_> Este segundo e mais atual
<Elfon_> www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2014/04/usando-o-java-8-site-da-caixa-economica-federal/
<rafael> MrBoss: teste no firefox
<MrBoss> Já testei, e nada
<MrBoss> já baixei os certificados, importei e nada
<rafael> MrBoss: vc está usando o Ubuntu?
<MrBoss> sim
<rafael> qual versao?
<MrBoss> 14.10
<rafael> no firefox vc clicou em permitir?
<MrBoss> sim
<MrBoss> mas não abre a janela para instalar o módulo
<MrBoss> no chrome instala mas nao avança
<MrBoss> desisto deste banco
<MrBoss> valeu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rafael> astroo-: ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<barna> alguem sabe como rodar um script quando vc mandar desligar o computador?
<merlim> bom dia!
<merlim> hggdh: bom dia! Man queria te perguntar umas coisinhas! Posso??
<merlim> vou lancar a pergunta no canal, se alguem quiser falar sobre blza, porque eu to confuso com isso
<merlim> o que acharam da parceria M$ e Cannonical de portar o GNU/BASH no windows 10 ????
<merlim> não só o que tange a abrangência do mesmo aos usuários do mundo MS e sim a visão global!
<nailsom> Uso o ubuntu studio, quando uso qualquer aplicativo de som, ele fica mudo e só funciona o som de novo se eu reiniciar
<barna> nailsom, isso acontece comigo tb. é por conta do jack
<barna> vc tem q fechar o processo jackd
<barna> ai o som do pulse volta a funcionar.
<nailsom> eu fecho mas ele so volta se reiniciar
<barna> nailsom, quando vc fala "volta" e "aplicativo de som", quais programas vc ta falando?
<nailsom> quando eu estou ouvindo uma musica, vendo um video do pc ou qualquer um desses da internet, se eu abrir qualquer aplicativo relacionado a áudio o fluxo de audio e video param
<barna> sim, exatamente como acontece aki
<barna> totem, vlc e cia tb param.
<barna> é por conta do jack, num adianta vc só feixar ele, tem q matar o processo
<nailsom> aí entao eu abro o qjackctl dou stop nele mas mesmo assim não volta a musica ou o video é preciso reiniciar o pc para voltar
<barna> sim, exatamente como aki.
<nailsom> mas como faz para matar o processo?
<barna> abre o monitor de sisteme e mata o processo jackdbus
<nailsom> monitor do sistema?
<nailsom> sou cabaço no linux conheço quase nada
<nailsom> ah já sei
<nailsom> eu abri as configurações do jack e desmarquei dbus interface
<nailsom> na aba MISC desmarquei "ENABLE D-BUS INTERFACE" é isso?
<barna> nops.
<barna> eu não to usando o xfce, to usando unity, vou tentar achar aki
<nailsom> ok
<barna> nailsom, iniciar>sistema>gerenciador de tarefas> procura o jackdbus > clica com o direito do mouse nele > matar
<nailsom> fiz vamos ver
<nailsom> nao voltou a tocar
<barna> vc voltou as confs q fez no jack?
<nailsom> sim eu remarquei o D-BUS
<nailsom> ele sumiu da lista do gerenciador
<barna> isso é um baita erro do ubuntu-studio, num sei pq deixaram. no kxstudio isso não acontece. aki eu não mudei nada no meu jack, dbus etc. só mato o processo e o som volta a funcionar.
<barna> atualmente eu estou usando o AviX, na a versão do script q ta online ta desatualizada, vai sair versão nova junto com o 16.04.
<nailsom> vou reiniciar pra ver se ele volta ai te falo tá?
<barna> nele num da esse pau.
<barna> ok
<nailsom> eu quero muito usar ele pq quero trabalhar com ediçao de audio mas tá de rosca queria tanto não ter que voltar pro windows
<nailsom> obrigado por enquanto
<nailsom> barna
<nailsom> reiniciei o pc está tudo ormal de novo
<barna> massa
<nailsom> mas ai é que tá
 * barna vai almoçar, já volta.
<nailsom> se eu ligar o ardour, o osciloscope o audacity ou qualquer outro aplicativo de edição de audio ele para
<nailsom> ok bom apetite
<barna> nailsom, quando vc abre esses programas de audio, o som funciona normalmente?
<Elfon> qual o comando pra procurar um arquivo no hd inteiro?
<hggdh> find / -name "*xyz*"
<Elfon> ok
<nailsom> para eles sim
<nailsom> mas players de audio e video param
<nailsom> Pessoal de volta com a mesma questão! Quando eu ligo o jack o player de audio e o de vídeo ou qualquer audio ou video que estejam sendo executados param e só voltam depois que eu reiniciar a maquina
<nailsom> mesmo indo em configurações e matando o jack
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-05
<optimus> gente não consigo colocar minha placa de rede em modo monito
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<NoRm4nD>  /join #debian-br
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> aee boa tarde galera
<shallwe> esse hexchat é idêntico ao xchat o.O
<LeandroLuiz> ainda bem ne
<LeandroLuiz> é um fork
<shallwe> fork de q?
<LeandroLuiz> do xchat
<shallwe> do xchat?
<LeandroLuiz> isso
<shallwe> aff kkk e oq ele oferece de mais?
<LeandroLuiz> como muitos forks, uma alternativa
<shallwe> no xchat tem integração com o unity
<shallwe> LeandroLuiz, a bom, se é só isso kkk vou instalar o xchat :) bem melhor já vem integrado com o unity
<LeandroLuiz> eu não uso o unity
<LeandroLuiz> o linux tem muito disso
<LeandroLuiz> forks
<LeandroLuiz> pra nada
<shallwe> LeandroLuiz, a bom, vc usa qual distro?
<LeandroLuiz> um dev briga no projeto, sai e faz um fork
<LeandroLuiz> fedora
<shallwe> a sim rpm
<shallwe> kkk verdade
<shallwe> mas eu ainda fico com o original que tem mais suporte
<shallwe> wow não tem xchat pra ubuntu 16.04 agora o bixo pegou
<shallwe> bom não tem ainda, devem estar arrumando, erro nos pacotes
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-06
<arimura> alguém dizer pq o suport da 15.10 termina antes da 14.04?
<arimura> alguém sabe dizer?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<hggdh> arimura: por que 12.04, 14.04, e 16.04 tem suporte de long prazo, enquanto 14.10, 15.04, e 15.10 são releases intermediárias, em preparação para a próxima LTS (Long Term Support)
<hggdh> a cada dois anos sai uma versão com suporte de longo prazo. Assim, a próxima é a 16.04, depois 18.04, 20.04, etc
<arimura> hum.... entendi
<arimura> quem está a frente do 16?
<hggdh> ?
<arimura> canonical?
<hggdh> o mesmo grupo de sempre
<arimura> ouvi rumores que seria outro grupo de desenvolvimento
<hggdh> só rumores
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<paranom48> Boas, tenho um problema num Lenovo B50-30 com ACPI alguem pode ajudar
<paranom48> com o Ubuntu 12.04 ele desligava mas desde que instalei o Ubuntu 15.10 nao desliga mais nem mesmo 14.04.4
<paranom48> ???
<Elfon> paranom48: tena uma lts
<paranom48> ja tentei mas nao fonciona
<Elfon> hggdh: fico surpreso com alguns profissionais de gráficas
<paranom48> no 12.04 foncionava com o kernel 3.xx
<paranom48> mas com o kernel 4.0 nao fonciona mais
<Elfon> hggdh: mandei um pdf gerado no inkscape pra uma gráfica...o cara não me mandou a "arte final" para aprovação e só retornou uma semana depois com o material impresso. Resultado: tudo maluco com as fontes trocadas. Não deu outra, mandei devolver e pedi uma reimpressão
<Elfon> o estranho é que ele disse que abriu e viu em uma faixa verde (que na realidade era um degradê - não sei se é assim que escreve) e ele clicou e viu que tinha um texto
<paranom48> alguem pode ajudar??
<Elfon> Ué...se tinha sinais de coisa estranha, o mínimo que poderia fazer era confirmar a arte antes da impressão...aff
<Elfon> paranom48: esses problemas de hardware ficam alguns andares abaixo
<paranom48> como assim ?
<Elfon> vc instalou o ubuntu 15.10  formatando ou atualizando?
<paranom48> tudo atualizado mesmo assim nao desliga
<paranom48> apenas non 12.04 ele é capas de desligar
<Elfon> vc fez uma instalação limpa ou por update no sistema?
<paranom48> instalaçao limpa sempre que existe uma nova versao faço sempre instalaçao limpa
<jocage> olá pessoal
<Elfon> paranom48: não sei com oresolver......uma possibilidade é instalar a 12.04 e ir pelos updates
<paranom48> pelos updates
<Elfon> pode ser uma coisa de acpi
<Elfon> mas não sei com oresolve isso
<jocage> Existe alguma forma de criar um pendrive bootavel do windows8 no ubuntu?
<Elfon> estranho de uma lts não funfar
<paranom48> claro que sim é o ACPI mas o problema sao os drivers da BIOS
<paranom48> nao percebi o porque da 12.04 foncionar e a 14.04.4 nao deixa desligar nem mesmo kshutdown
<wladimir> Estou com problemas com a minha impressora lexmark e230
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<barna> tarde!
<mirqui> blza barna , como vai vc :)?
<barna> bom, fritando na programação da render-farm....... ;)
<mirqui> ahaha um ventilador dos grandes ia bem , não :) ?
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mirqui> tem uma tirinha do vida de programador que fala disso :)
<mirqui> o programador recebe os investidores de outra empresa
<barna> boa. pena q eu não sou programador, to aprendendo fazendo...... mas tem hora q sai fumacinha das orelha.
<mirqui> e diz:
<mirqui> nossa empresa trabalha com um parque variado de tecnologias
<mirqui> como ibm e arno
<mirqui> um servidor velho e aberto e um ventilador dos grandes :)
<mirqui> farm com pentium ?
<mirqui> vc falou , mas não lembro direito barna
<barna> de p4 a i7, mas a grande maioria é p4 e dual core
<mirqui> conhece o kernel low latence ?
<mirqui> para os com mais de um core ia bem
<barna> claro, uso ele em todas as maquinas
<mirqui> haa tranquilo então
<mirqui> estou usando o ubuntu studio
<barna> nos nodes (escravos) q vão executar só uma tarefa (renderizar), mesmo tendo só um core, ta de boas.
<mirqui> para editar e etc em audio e vídeo
<mirqui> quantos vc tem?
<barna> eu ainda uso o ubuntustudio, mas to de saco cheio das confs do jack dele, o do kxstudio é beeeeeeem melhor
<mirqui> eu usava o ubuntu
<mirqui> mas estava começando a usar o gimp
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<barna> estou em faze de migração pro avix, q é uma mistura do ubuntu studio + kxstudio + algumas confs, show de bola
<mirqui> kdenlive
<mirqui> e um outro para editar , copiar audio
<barna> atualmente tem 10 maquinas operacionais, essa semana recebi uma doação de + 20 maquinas, dentro em breve boto elas pra funcionar.
<mirqui> ai vi o ubuntu studio com tudo , , fiquei gostando
<mirqui> tudo em linha ?
<mirqui> digo , trabalhando remotamente?
<barna> são 3 tipos de maquinas, 1 servidor, cliente (modo grafico, é quem edita e gera os vidos pra renderização) e nodes (escrevos q só renderizam)
<barna> atualmente é 1 servidor, 3 clientes e 10 nodes. (ps, os clientes tb são nodes)
<mirqui> servidor é pentium?
<mirqui> um momento
<barna> os nodes não tem HD, monitor, teclado nada. o sistema sobe por PXE (rede local), o sistema dos nodes não tem DE, só linha de comando, tudo automatizado e controlados pelo servidor.
<barna> não o servidor é um i3 com 9 hds, ele alem de controlar todo o processo, armazena todos os arquivos.
<lbracher> Pessoal, boa tarde! O ponteiro do meu mouse sumiu, já tentei várias sugestões do stackoverflow, reiniciei o lightdm e nada. Alguém tem alguma informação sobre isso? Procurei nos logs da minha máquina sobre o que aconteceu e nada achei. Qualquer ajuda é bem-vinda! Obrigado!
<barna> lbracher, boa tarde.
<mirqui> configurações , ponteiro
<mirqui> tenta , de nada resolve
<mirqui> com setas de direção até acertar
<lbracher> já tentei
<lbracher> obrigado pela sugestão, mas já tentei e nada.
<barna> kra to vasculhando meus conhecimentos, num to achando nada......
<mirqui> vc fez alguma atualização ?
<astroo-> ola
<lbracher> já tentei modprobe -r psmouse && modprobe psmouse
<mirqui> boa noite a todos , vou tomar café :)
<barna> lbracher, qual versão do seu ubuntu?
<lbracher> mirqui: fiz apenas as alterações normais
<lbracher> barna: o uname -a me diz que é 14.04.1
<lbracher> mas eu entendo mais de linha de comando que de ubuntu, então não sei sinceramente se esta informação está certa
<lbracher> mirqui, digo, as atualizações normais
<barna> sim, 99,9% de chance de estar correto
<lbracher> hum, estranhamente o ponteiro apareceu agora, mas não se move
<lbracher> eh, Mister M!
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> já é um avanço
<barna> aki já sumiu muuuuita coisa, mas nunca o mouse
<lbracher> deixa eu tentar o modprobe -r
<lbracher> eh, nada.
<lbracher> que bizarro.
<lbracher> alguém sabe em que log esta informação sobre o mouse pode estar? estou usando o lightdm
<barna> d+
<barna> vc ja tentou com outro mouse?
<lbracher> vou tentar
<barna> já passei raiva, com mouse queimado
<lbracher> êta god!
<lbracher> barna, era isso mesmo!
<lbracher> o mousepad do meu notebook foi para o saco, aparentemente
<lbracher> beleza, já é um princípio! obrigado!
<Dead_Thinker> [OFF-TOPIC]: Que software em Python recomendam pra implementar um backoffice? Flask, outro?
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FerrazOrdiee> Algum mod online pra me ajudar?
<nailsom> Bom dia
<FerrazOrdiee> Bom..
<nailsom> o jack desliga os reprodutores de audio e video! Como resolver isso??
<nailsom> Ferraz fala comigo
<FerrazOrdiee> #ajuda  amigo
<nailsom> #ajuda
<FerrazOrdiee> Os mod daki é sono
<FerrazOrdiee> Pv nailsom
<nailsom> sim eu sou novo no Linux e uso o Ubuntu Studio então se eu estou ouvindo musica ou vendo um video e preciso abrir qualquer aplicativo tipo o Ardour o som para
<FerrazOrdiee> É mais facil taca no google pq o irc ta morto kkk
<nailsom> já fiz isso mas sem respostas
<nailsom> essa ideia do jack não ta dandomuito certo não
<nailsom> é uma pena
<nailsom> alguem sabe como restaurar as configurações da janela do XCHAT?
<alvaro> 16.04 tá demorando
<alvaro> quero testar ela no novo pc
<Elfon_> Alguem sabe informar se a extensão output funcina bem no inkscape?
<rafael> Elfon_: que extensão é essa?
<Elfon_> rafael: o meu problem é que o cara da gráfica não consegue abrir corretamente o pdf gerado pelo inkscape, muito menos o svg....affff
<Elfon_> rafael: bom...exportei como png e pelo gwenview salvei como pdf
<RickRSS> Bom dia
<rafael> Elfon_: funcionou?
<Elfon_> rafael: parece que sim
<Elfon_> rafael: mandei em png e salvei pelo gwenview em pdf
<Elfon_> ele disse que foi ok...agora vou aguardar a resposta com a arte final
<Elfon_> pra conferir se não houve problemas
<Elfon_> fico de saco cheio com esse povo
<Elfon_> rafael: o formato eps funciona bem pra abrir no corel?
<rafael> pode imprimir em pdf
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-08
<psf> eir: ping :)
<hggdh> psf: porque o ping no eir?
<psf> puxando assunto... trocamos pequenas mensagem em outro canais (não-português) - provavelmente não lembrará - e achei interessante encontrá-lo aqui. :)
<hggdh> psf: ocorre que eir é um bot do freenode...
<psf> :O
<LeandroLuiz> eauheuaheuhauehuaheua
<LeandroLuiz> essa foi boa
<psf> será que confundi o nick com alguém ?
<psf> lol
<psf> foi ótima
<psf> impossivel, preciso checar meus logs
 * psf *facepalm*
<psf> talvez a idade esteja batendo a porta :( eln ...
 * lestaty rindo muito da conversa com eir
<psf> heh
<astroo-> ola
<psf> jurava que era esse nick
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kanazuchi> esse canal é um alias do #windows-br?
<oliverio> hahaha
<LeandroLuiz> kanazuchi: é sim
<LeandroLuiz> kanazuchi: qual sua duvida?
<kanazuchi> eu queria saber se ja da pra usar zfs no windows agora
<LeandroLuiz> dá
<kanazuchi> \o/
<LeandroLuiz> fiquei sabendo que a MS vai lançar um MB$D
<LeandroLuiz> só esperar migo
<kanazuchi> financiar ja financia de certa forma rsrrs
<rafael> kanazuchi: finalmente alguém com bom humor
<rafael> :D
<kanazuchi> é rafael mas bom humor as vezes é perigoso aqui
<kanazuchi> eu gosto do perigo
<hggdh> kanazuchi: realmente?
<kanazuchi> ah laaa, num falei
<kanazuchi> oieeeeee hgg
<kanazuchi> ta zuzu bem amigo
<kanazuchi> :)
<hggdh> kanazuchi: considere o aviso entregue
<kanazuchi> poderia enviar de novo, acho que ficou preso no anti spam
<hggdh> poderia. Mas não seria bom.
<kanazuchi> deve ser esse tal de hotmail nas black lists, mande pra nemligo@kanazuchi.com por favor
<nanga> Heep!
<hggdh> nanga: podemos ajudar?
<nanga> Algum de vocês já testou o CloudStack usando o Ubuntu como base?
<hggdh> eu não usei, não posso comentar
<nanga> :~
<MarconM> @xGrind: \o
<merlim> hggdh: tá ai tenho uma dúvida
<merlim> !!!
<merlim> Qual o teu posicionamento profissionalmente falando e pessoal também sobre essa "parceria" M$ Cannonical com relação ao GNU/BASH nativamente no windows?
<hggdh> bom para todos os profissionais que sõo obrigados a usar Windows por conta de política das empresas
<hggdh> a maioria das empresas (pelo menos aqui) padronizou com o Windows
<hggdh> pessoalmente, eu vejo como mais opção. O fato da Microsoft ter criado esta interface mostra que algo está a mudar lá.
<hggdh> se muito, ou pouco, não sei. Mas o que sei é que a MS fez isto, não a Canonical.
<hggdh> fico curioso apenas para saber se a MS vai, também, criar uma interface para utilitários do Windows no Linux
<sysroOt_> se você observar o skype que tá sem updates desde 2014, acho que não hggdh
<sysroOt_> a MS incorporou o userspace do Ubuntu porque viu vantagem comercial nisso (para eles)
<sysroOt_> atrair desenvolvedores, etc
<hggdh> sysroOt_: quanto ao Skype, nada posso comentar, não o uso, lamento
<sysroOt_> eu também não uso , apenas o usei como exemplo
<sysroOt_> mas quem espera MS Office nativo no Linux, melhor aguardar sentado
<hggdh> sysroOt_: vale notar que o Cygwin actual faz mais que a oferta da MS (podemos chamer programas do Windows sob o Cygwin, mas não sob esta nova oferta)
<hggdh> sysroOt_: concordo :-)
<hggdh> exceptuando-se a área de pesquisa ma MS, acho que tudo que a MS faz visa lucro
<hggdh> provavelmente a MS finalmente notou que *IX não será substituido por Windows (e vice-versa)
<sysroOt_> sim
<hggdh> sysroOt_: vale notar que a oferta, eventualmente, funcionará para todos as distros linux
<sysroOt_> também
<merlim> e como você vê o uso do bash, não fere a licença por exemplo se vem nativo e o windows 10 é vendido sob licença o bash tá incluso e o codigo fonte usado para portar :?
<sysroOt_> eu particularmente achei legal
<sysroOt_> conheço desenvolvedores que são obrigados a usar windows em suas estações
<sysroOt_> mas dependem de servidores linux
<sysroOt_> ou seja, dependiam de cygwin, putty, etc
<sysroOt_> agora vai ter tudo ali, "na mão"
<merlim> enfim eu pelo menos no meu entender vejo uma grave ameaça ao OpenSource, tanto que vejo que a mesma primeiro fez questão de anunciar seu DB nativo pra GNU/Linux
<hggdh> merlim: o código fonte é disponível. A GPL exige isto, e continuará exigindo
<merlim> sim porém se for portado para uma plataforma fechada e "vendido", como não fere a licença eu to confuso com relação a isso
<merlim> cadê o source code alterado pela M$
<merlim> pra compatibilizar o Bash com windows
<sysroOt_> merlim, da mesma forma que você pode usar qualquer outro software livre no windows
<hggdh> não fere. Programas comerciais podem rodar sob Linux e LGPL
<sysroOt_> ele não é "vendido" com o windows
<sysroOt_> tá disponível, cabe ao usuário instalar ou não
<sysroOt_> assim como instalaria um firefox ou transmission da vida
<sysroOt_> continuam sendo softwares livres
<sysroOt_> com código fonte disponível como frisou o hggdh
<hggdh> merlim: se a MS modificou o código fornecido via Ubuntu (ou qualquer outra distro), então a MS tem que respeitar a licença
<sysroOt_> e eles foram bem enfáticos ao dizer que não modificaram nada (ainda)
<sysroOt_> criaram uma api pra "traduzir" syscalls do linux para windows
<sysroOt_> uma espécie de wine
<sysroOt_> ao contrário
<sysroOt_> :P
<hggdh> se a licença exige (e.g., GPL) o código usado para o programa, ele tem que ser disponibilizado
<hggdh> sysroOt_: este é o mesmo princípio usado para o ZFS -- uma interface para syscalls
<sysroOt_> sim
<sysroOt_> de certa forma merlim , eles não "portaram" o bash para o Windows
<sysroOt_> eles modificaram o próprio Windows para que o bash funcione
<sysroOt_> como funcionaria num linux qualquer
<sysroOt_> eles portaram o Windows pro bash, digamos assim
<sysroOt_> hehe
<hggdh> (isto vale notar por ser o ZFS disponibilidado sob uma licença que não permite ajustes, como o GPL nõ pemite ajustes)
<merlim> sysroOt_: entendi então eles ajustaram o windows para fazer a interação com o bash e não o contrário, ou seja para o bash é como se ele estivesse rodando num LINUX
<merlim> coitado
<merlim> --'
<sysroOt_> sim
<sysroOt_> eles foram enfáticos nisso
<merlim> enfim prefiro o putty e cygwin :D se usasse windows
<sysroOt_> ele tá rodando "nativamente" através de tradução de syscalls
<merlim> só uso windows mesmo pra testar hardware de cliente numa VM
<sysroOt_> eu uso na empresa
<sysroOt_> temos algumas aplicações web que rodam em .net e infelizmente não temos como nos livrar disso
<hggdh> merlim: como disse antes, o Cygwin (pelo menos no momento) é mais completo.
<sysroOt_> creio que 1/4 de nossos servidores é windows por causa disso
<sysroOt_> rs
<merlim> sysroOt_: nem usando MONO?
<sysroOt_> merlim, é uma possibilidade a ser testada MAS o problema é arrumar tempo pra isso
<sysroOt_> nossos devs vivem atolados
<merlim> sempre vivemos assim mano sem vida social
<hggdh> merlim: volta e meia uma empresa compra um produto que exige uma determinada plataforma
<hggdh> a mais comum é, queiramos ou não, Windows
<merlim> obg pelos comentários sobre o assunto, realmente me esclareceram algumas dúvidas
<sysroOt_> já existe um projeto pra migrar de .net/oracle para java/postgres
<sysroOt_> o problema é tempo pra eles tocarem isso pra frente
<merlim> obs: Porém não confio na "bondade" da M$$$ de forma alguma nem com os 2 olhos abertos AI TÊM
<sysroOt_> esse projeto lá é tratado como enterro de anão
<sysroOt_> sabemos que existe mas nunca o veremos
<merlim> vix
<hggdh> de qualquer forma, vale notar que isto só é disponível agora para dev. O Windows *tem* que estar rodando a versão dev da Microsoft. Isto jamais ocorrerá em máquinas de produção
<merlim> há entendi, a versão dev seria a próxima versão de produção
<hggdh> quando a MS finalmente disponibilizar esta interface genericamente... daí ela pode cobrar aluguel
<merlim> é isso né, ex: ubuntu beta!!!
<hggdh> merlim: nemhum sysops decente roda dev em produção.
<sysroOt_> yep
<merlim> umm entendi agora :D
<merlim> cs são feras
<merlim> manos
<sysroOt_> se bem que nesse meio tem cada coisa
<sysroOt_> eu já vi empresa com windows 7 (pirata) sendo servidor de produção
<sysroOt_> de uma aplicação que eles usavam lá para atender os clientes
<sysroOt_> de toda forma acho legal pro ubuntu isso, podem até usar como marketing
<sysroOt_> ubuntu roda em desktops, laptops, celulares, tablets, nuvens privadas e públicas, em drones
<sysroOt_> e roda até no windows
<sysroOt_> kkkk
<sysroOt_> em geladeiras também
<merlim> kkkk
<renebarbosa> https://plus.google.com/+SethJennings/posts/FNroQ8vRx9E
<renebarbosa> userspace rodando no Windows não é mais uma peculiaridade do Ubuntu
<renebarbosa> só do Ubuntu*
<merlim> renebarbosa: to usando o DeepinOS
<merlim> no meu dell pra atendimento aos clientes tenho gostado
<merlim> e no netbook o Voidlinux claro
<hggdh> renebarbosa: claro que não. A interface tem que ser generica, a principal diferença entre userspace Ubuntu e -- digamos -- Fedora é o nome
<merlim> renebarbosa: interessante
<merlim> hggdh: ia banir alguém MAN virou op e deop do nada
<hggdh> merlim: não, apenas maint
<renebarbosa> hggdh, sim eu sei
<renebarbosa> o comentário que fiz foi ironizando mesmo
<renebarbosa> pessoal caiu de pau na Canonical por tal parceria
<renebarbosa> quando na verdade, a estrutura montada pela MS suporta qualquer userspace Linux
<hggdh> renebarbosa: pois... ignorancia é uma das fontes da maioria dos desententimentos
<renebarbosa> sim
<renebarbosa> eu tô só aguardando postarem isso em canais como o br-linux para ver quais serão os argumentos
<renebarbosa> que o pessoal vai usar nos comentários
<hggdh> o mais gaiato de tudo é que a MS só contactou a Canonical após ter a interface em alpha
<renebarbosa> é, acho que mercado pesou nisso
<hggdh> heh. Vu entrar lá para lurk
<renebarbosa> a canonical tem a maior parcela de desktops linux do mundo
<renebarbosa> e é lider em nuvens públicas, inclusive na própria azure
<hggdh> não a Canonical, mas o Ubuntu
<renebarbosa> não é de se estranhar que eles tenham contactado a canonical
<renebarbosa> a canonical é "mãe" do ubuntu
<renebarbosa> dizer que eles tem a maior parcela de desktops linux do mundo é apenas forma de expressão
<hggdh> k
<merlim> renebarbosa: como assim força de expressão
<merlim> ?
<renebarbosa> canonical é mãe do ubuntu, ubuntu é a distribuição linux mais usada do mundo
<renebarbosa> resumindo a equação, canonical tem o linux mais usado do mundo
<renebarbosa> entendeu merlim ?
<hggdh> semeljante a dizer que Red Hat é a dona do RHAS, CentOS, Cygwin
<hggdh> (se bem que RH *é* a dona do RHAS
<hggdh> mas Fedora é um projecto livre, que apenas tem a RH como principal patrocinadora
<renebarbosa> sim
<renebarbosa> a red hat não tem, no fedora, a influência que a canonical tem no Ubuntu
<renebarbosa> fedora é mais comunitário
<hggdh> apenas a maioria dos developers. O que faz sentido, dado que o custo de devenvolver e manter algo como o Fedora (ou Ubuntu) é alto
<renebarbosa> sim
<renebarbosa> mas as decisões lá não são "impostas"
<renebarbosa> como acontece na canonical/ubuntu
<renebarbosa> em muitas coisas
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<LeandroLuiz> tem sim sr.. a maioria dos contribuintes do fedora trabalham na red hat.. os servidores do fedora são pagos pela red hat.. por último, o fedora é o berço do RHEL.. tudo é testado no fedora priemeiro.. é o testbed do rhel..
<LeandroLuiz> o fedora só ta ativo até hoje por causa da Red Hat.. marketshare do fedora é uma piada..
<LeandroLuiz> entre as distribuições mainstream..
<LeandroLuiz> mas compensa o patrocinio..
<hggdh> as duas principais diferenças entre Red Hat e Canonical são: (1) Red Hat tem *muito* mais dinheiro; (2) qualquer um pode baixar o Ubuntu, mas REAS tem que ter um contracto de manutenção
<hggdh> Este foi um dos motivos de aparecer algo com o CentOS
<hggdh> (que é absolutamente livre para uso, com ou sem contracto de manutenção)
<renebarbosa> red hat fechou o ano passado com bilhoes em receita
<renebarbosa> e só vem aumentando
<hggdh> o que mostra, cada vez mais claro, que uma empresa baseada em software livre funciona
<renebarbosa> yep
<renebarbosa> enquanto isso mais uma falha grave de segurança é encontrada no flash
<renebarbosa> feliz quem não precisa mais de flash/java nos dias de hoje
<merlim> RH pra mim é a Empresa se mantém desde os primordios nunca ouvi falar de um problema financeiro gravissimo
<renebarbosa> conheço uns brasileiros que trabalham lá
<renebarbosa> um foi morar na republica tcheca
<renebarbosa> e outros trabalham remotamente
<merlim> renebarbosa: entendi mano estou num suporte remoto por isso demorei
<merlim> maldito windows*
<Elfon> pessoal, como mudo o gid
<Elfon> merlim: opa
<hggdh> chgrp
<Elfon> hggdh: qual a sintaxe?
<hggdh> Elfon: queres trocar o grupo do que?
<Elfon> hggdh: aquele problema desde semana passada com o encfs e samba
<Elfon> tem alguma coisa que dá pau no gnucash
<Elfon> o gnucash não abre o arquivo por causa de algum problema com idŋid 500 e 501
<hggdh> chgrp  <novo grupo> alvo
<hggdh> exemplo: chgrp 770 /data/file
<hggdh> ou chgrp -R <novo grupo> directorio
<hggdh> exemplo: chgrp 776 /data/directory
<Elfon> hggdh: como não entendo isso, o que consegui verificar é que o gid do servidor é 500
<Elfon> e o cliente o id é 501
<rafael> Elfon: lembro do seu problema
<rafael> tudo questão de permissão
<Elfon> rafael: já tô queimando quase tudo aqui
<rafael> Elfon: vou deu uma lida sobre permissões no linux?
<Elfon> muto chato isso
<Elfon> rafael: até li algo....mas sinceramente não entendi muito
<rafael> Então, o samba executa como root (uid 0)
<rafael> A criptografia roda dentro do user space
<rafael> gera conflito
<rafael> seria melhor vc criar uma pasta em /srv
<rafael> e rodar o samba nela
<rafael> e criptografar a pasta dentro dela como root
<Elfon> que coisa
<merlim> Elfon: boa tarde
<merlim> malz estava fazendo lanche pros meus pais
<merlim> Elfon: cria um grupo na maquina cliente a que acessa o compartilhamento samba
<merlim> por exemplo ---> samba ----> dai seta ela como 500
<merlim> e coloca o user dentro dela
<merlim> e na máquina servidor veja qual o grupo esta sendo usado pelo servidor samba, creio eu que é o grupo samba mesmo não me recordo muito nao mexo com isso
<Elfon> merlim: vlw....daqui a pouco verifico
<Elfon> só terminando de fazer uma tabela aqui
<merlim> imagina o seguinte ---> num servidor windows se tu cria os compartilhamentos e define o server para acesso via autenticação no lado servidor, porém no lado cliente ele não tem senha e sem esta dentro da politica de acesso/dominio do servidor mesmo digitando a senha do server não vai rodar
<merlim> outra coisa seria criar o mesmo user do cliente remoto no servidor com mesma senha e id e coloca esse usuário no mesmo grupo do usuário na máquina que têm o compartilhamento
<merlim> deve funcionar
<merlim> Elfon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2194468
<merlim> How can I give multiple users equal access/ownership to the same samba share?
<merlim> Elfon: você pode fazer uso da ferramenta de configurar via web browser do samba, já que és usuário novo facilita porque ele te dá uma visão mais amigavel das confs
<merlim> Elfon: https://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiI4LWW5v_LAhUEkJAKHeIfDLQQFgglMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.samba.org%2Fsamba%2Fdocs%2Fman%2FSamba-HOWTO-Collection%2FSWAT.html&usg=AFQjCNEWi3P1vB5uF6czZRCGAGBcwrS1Rg
<merlim> https://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiI4LWW5v_LAhUEkJAKHeIfDLQQuAIIQDAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D_SFuyH8d7zY&usg=AFQjCNG4jtrIjkm01BZyIMA83pNvLHcCVw
<merlim> da uma lida nisso
<merlim> hggdh: perdão por poluir o canal
<Elfon> merlim: o que acha do sysem-config-samba?
<merlim> Elfon: ubuntu??? nunca usei, já usei essas ferramentas CLI+ncurses nos fedora e red hat e sempre bugava algo
<merlim> não sei agora
<merlim> na vdd sempre configurei na unha mesmo
<Elfon> ok...
<Elfon> merlim: vc é o cara
<merlim> outra coisa que voce por tentar é por o samba 4 como domain controller e gerenciar pelo App de console do AD de um windows cliente, pode ser numa VM, atenção* eu não uso estou dando alternativas para facilitar, porém é altamente recomendavel que leia a documentação do Samba, geralmente encontra tudo lá!
<merlim> Elfon: nada mano sou o cara, nada, têm caboco aqui level 1000
<merlim> no pinguim
<Elfon> merlim: então eu devo ser -50
<merlim> Elfon: que isso man, você tá conhecendo o sistema, normal é como querer que uma criança já no seu nascimento ande!
<merlim> ela aprende a caminhar e cada uma a seu tempo!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-09
<barna> alguem usa Ntop? o meu quando alguem sai da rede ele apaga os logs, antes ele mantinha as estatisticas de upload/download das maquinas mesmo se a maquina sai-se da rede. ps. o ntop ta instalado num "servidor" de web e dhcp.
<barna> alguma ideia q como manter o registro das maquinas?
<ubuntuser45danzp> pessoal. vcs que são desenvolvedores da distro preciso urgentemente que botem nosrepositórios o driver sisimedia, pois eu tenho que ficar pegando esse driver emprestado do mageia
<astroo-> ola
<ubuntuser45danzp> astroo-: oi é sempre vc que me responde
<ubuntuser45danzp> já vim aqui com outro nick eu sei que vc é de portugal
<astroo-> eu estou sempre vivo
<ubuntuser45danzp> astroo-:  aquele projeto teu ainda tá de pé?
<ubuntuser45danzp> Cara, Ubuntu é uma distro linda pra user leigo. Mas infelizmente uso driver feito em engenharia reversa hahaha
<astroo-> esta sempre
<astroo-> agora com a parceria com a microsoft em software talvez mude
<ubuntuser0> astroo-: oi
<barna> ubuntulog_, aki quase não dev do ubuntu, talvez tenha algum no #ubuntu , mas não sei precisar a info
<barna> desculpe ubuntuser0
<barna> ubuntuser0, p/ q é esse driver q vc ta precisando?
<ubuntuser0> barna: pq é o único que tem pra minha famigerada SiS Mirage
<ubuntuser0> tenho que pegar emprestado do mageia. porém pelo tuto do viva o linux. o libreoffice fica dando glitch na tela
<barna> potz, sis é treta, independente do OS
<ubuntuser0> barna: o arch tem, o fedora tem, o mageia tem porém a melhor distro na minha opnião não tem. ubuntu com todos seus defeitos é a mais cômoda
<barna> te entendo, por esses e outras q fico no ubuntu tb.
<rodrigo> ola
<barna> ola
<astroo-> ola
<ubuntuser0> barna:  a filosofia do arch é legal. eu gostei do manjaro e antergos, mas ubuntu é tipo fusão do OSX com o Windows
<ubuntuser0> rodrigo: cara leu meu problema?
<ubuntuser0> eu hoje em dia não tenho saco pra windows. apenas pra casos extremos eu uso eçe
<ubuntuser0> ele
<ubuntuser0> nem sei se vou trocar de LTS quando esse novo sair no meio desse mês
<barna> eu curto a ideologia do arch, funtoo/gentoo, mas é treta.
<astroo-> rodrigo  bem-vindo
<ubuntuser0> barna: vê se tu puxa as orelhas dos devs. não custa nada e o driver é libre o sisimedia. como eu salvo a lista de apps incluindo o ppa da instalação que fiz? é que quero reinstalar tudo que botei aqui agora rapidinho
<ubuntuser0> eu não sou tão freetard assim. eu mesmo uso ppa, programas proprietários e eu não me arrisco a usar linux-libre
<ubuntuser0> isso pode parecer troll mas todo o driver feito no concorrente é melhor até os oficiais
<ubuntuser0> alguém aqui usa telegram?
<barna> ubuntuser0, eu uso, pq?
<barna> sobre os drives nvidia infelizmente eu tenho q descordar de vc ubuntuser0
<ubuntuser0> barna: discordo de vc. aquela nova tecnologia que faz bandeiras e panos tremerem e mexerem e coom tiro  estilhaçar nos games não tem no driver do linux cara
<ubuntuser0> é uma tecnologia nova
<rodrigo> oi
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<barna> ubuntuser0, num entendi nada do q vc falow.
<barna> primeiro vc diz q os drivers livres são melhores, eu discordo, ai vc disconda e mim dizendo q os drivres proprietarios são melhores???
 * hggdh presta atenção por alguns instantes
<barna> falei bobagem hggdh ?
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> alguém aqui usa ou já usou qemu?
<shallwe> eu consegui fazer rodar tudo blz, só não sabia que ele não tinha suporte pra vídeo 3d, ou seja, ele não tem drive de video como o virtualbox tem :( existe alguma alternativa?
<merlim> hggdh: povo boa tarde
<hggdh> merlim: boas
<hggdh> shallwe: nao creio que drivers 3D funcionem sob KVM/QEMU. Por outro lado, só usei KVM para servidores, logo sem video especial
<shallwe> hggdh, pois é, eu vi que até rola mas tem que ter processadores intel etc, e eu tenho amd, mas ta tranquilo, estou usando o virtualbox me serve bem :) valeu
<shallwe> e incrível como tudo está redondo no ubuntu 16.04, pelo menos as coisas que uso, não deu uma falha ainda :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boas
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<gsteg> Como faço para formar usb no xubuntu ?
<mirqui> que vc quer dizer quando diz  formar ?
<gsteg> desculpe.. é formatar.
<mirqui> tem o programa formar discos
<mirqui> tem a opção para formatar tbm
<gsteg> mirqui:  qual o nome ?
<mirqui> criar discos , perdão
<mirqui> criar discos e apagar discos
<gsteg> mirqui: qual o nome do programa ?
<mirqui> criar discos ou criador de discos
<gsteg> mirqui: ele já vem com o xubuntu ?
<mirqui> ai não sei , mas na central de programas com certeza tem
<mirqui> ai vc espeta o pendrive no usb e formata ele
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<thiago64> alo?
<astroo-> ola
<thiago64> oi o meu windows tem um problema de wi fi e esta ruim entao eu fiz um usb de ubuntu e estou falando dele agora (ou seja, o wi fi funciona) mas quando tento instalar o ubuntu da um input output error 5
<thiago64> chega numa parte com um mapa e eu dou ok e ai da o erro
<astroo-> diz que chip do wifi e
<thiago64> chip como assim? acho que e realtek
<thiago64> deve ser algo de driver ou algo assim
<thiago64> mas queria fazer o ubuntu funcionar que ai se eu passo meus arquivos pra particao ubuntu e reinstalo o windows pode ser que conserte outros erros tambem
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<thiago64> sim sim
<barna> thiago64, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando/tentando instalar?
<barna> boa noite astroo-
<thiago64> a 14 estavel la
<thiago64> LST alias
<thiago64> quer dizer LTS
<astroo-> ola
<barna> sim sim
<barna> thiago64, sera q vc consegue nos dar mais detalhes sobre o erro?
<thiago64> acho que eu vou tentar instalar de novo e tirar uma foto da tela do erro, era um error 5 input output error que aparecia na parte da instalacao logo depois da parte com o mapa do mundo
<barna> thiago64, massa, isso vai ajudar, pq ta muito vago.
<thiago64> beleza beleza eu ja volto entao
<barna> lembrando q quase ninguem aki é tecnico, somos todos usuarios "comuns" nos ajudando mutuamente
<thiago64> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/b9bk6wtw/irccloudcapture2138650054.jpg
<thiago64> Eu tinha até refeito o USB mas o erro deu de novo
<barna> ok, vou ver
<thiago64> obrigado
<barna> ok, a priore consigo pensar em 2 possibilidades.
<barna> 1- deu erro no download, mesmo re-fazendo o pendrive, o erro persiste.
<barna> 2- seu disco ta com problema, o a abre mais 2 possibilidades.
<barna> 1a- seu hd já era.
<barna> 2a- vc saiu do windows sem desligar 100%.
<barna> thiago64, vc ta usando qual windows.
<thiago64> Windows 10
<astroo-> faz 1 teste com 1 programa ao hd
<thiago64> Se for 2a faz o que
<barna> a opção 2a- é bem plausivel, já tive esse problema
<barna> tem um comando pra desligar o windows.
<barna> apartir do win8 ele não desliga 100%, ele entrar em "hibernação"
<barna> 1 seg q vou perguntar ao google como q faz
 * barna não usa windows desde 2009
<Romildo_Vitorino> quanto a desativar a hibernação no windows 8.1 ao windows 10 se faz isso nas opções de energia
<thiago64> Vou tentar pelo shutdown
<Romildo_Vitorino> procure como desativar incialização rapida, é uma opção que precisa desmarcar
<thiago64> Boa idéia valeu
<thiago64> Ainda pode ser as outras opções aí
<barna> achei um comando pra win8. shutdown /s
<barna> quem sabe funcione
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu peguei a conversa na metade, qual foi exatamente o problema?
<barna> Romildo_Vitorino, https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/b9bk6wtw/irccloudcapture2138650054.jpg
<barna> Romildo_Vitorino, erra na instalação do ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<thiago64> então o meu Windows está bichado então fiz um USB de Ubuntu mas dá errno 5 input output e não instala
<barna> Romildo_Vitorino, levantei 2 hipoteses, 1- deu erro no download, mesmo re-fazendo o pendrive, o erro persiste. 2- seu disco ta com problema, o a abre mais 2 possibilidades.
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom, eu tive um problema parecido um tempo atraz quando tentei fazer dual boot com windows 10
<barna> 1a- seu hd já era. 2a- vc saiu do windows sem desligar 100%.
<thiago64> conte mais
<thiago64> pfv
<barna> fala aki pra mim aprender tb
<barna> desculpa, to sem oculos, li pvt. kkkkkkkkkkk
<Romildo_Vitorino> no meu caso era a quantidade de partições porque me parece que vc pode ter no maximo 4 partiçoes primarias num hd. o windows 10 sozinha cria as quatro e vc fica sem poder instalar outro sistema mesmo tendo espaço livre no hd
<barna> isso depende se vc usando estrutura de partição mbr ou gpt
<thiago64> poxa parece que tinha umas partições lá que eu não entendia o que fazia mesmo, uma "winretools" e duas de nomes estranhos
<thiago64> q q vc fez?
<barna> mbr só aceita 4 primarias, vc pode criar uma partição logica e dentro dela criar outras.
<barna> gpt salvo engano aceita até 256 pratições
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu resolvi o meu problema fazendo uma instalação limpa do winsows 10 porque assim ele cria apenas 2 partiçoes, a de boot e a de sistema
<barna> thiago64, na parte de partições, como q vc fez?
<thiago64> Eu só mandei criar a do Ubuntu lá com uns duzentos gigabytes
<thiago64> Mas se já tinha o máximo pode ser esse o problema
<barna> thiago64, seja mais especifico, minha bola de crista tá na manutenção. ;p
<thiago64> O menu de instalar tinha uma parte que vc decidia o tamanho da partição e eu decidi e dei enter
<thiago64> Tinha uma parte avançada que eu não mexi
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom, precisa ver quantas partiçoes vc tem na maquina
<Romildo_Vitorino> se ja tiver 4 nao vai conseguir instalar, nao passa da parte de particionamento
<thiago64> pera que estou no Windows tirando a inicialização rápida mas acho que tinha 4 sim
<thiago64> Estou pensando em tirar uma das que eu não sei o que faz e torcer pra dar certo
<Romildo_Vitorino> a quastao da incialização rapida se estiver ativada ela apenas impede que vc acesse as partiçoes windows pelo ubuntu, nao causa problema na instalação
<Romildo_Vitorino> rapaz, as partiçoes do windows estao la por um motivo, remove-las vai impedir a incialização do sistema
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc vai acabar perdendo td que tiver no windows
<thiago64> Mas aí eu entro pelo Ubuntu e copio meus arquivos pessoais da particao principal pra partição do ubuntu
<thiago64> Depois reinstalo Windows direito
<Romildo_Vitorino> o que eu sempre faço aqui é manter uma partição separada so pra guardar meus arquivos quando quero formatar
<barna> se tu for re-instalar o windows, aconselho instalar o windows antes do ubuntu, pq ai vc num vai precisar recuperar o grub
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc pode fazer isso facilmente pelo windows
<thiago64> Não se já tiver o máximo de partições né?
<Romildo_Vitorino> td vai dpender de como vc fizer
<Romildo_Vitorino> entre no painel de controle e procure criar e formatar partições de disco rigido
<Romildo_Vitorino> la vc vai ver todas as partiçoes que tem no seu hd
<thiago64> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/1cwSipcp/irccloudcapture1624197324.jpg
<thiago64> Me confundi
<thiago64> Vou fazer o que vc está falando
<Romildo_Vitorino> caramba 10 partiçoes
<thiago64> Eu tenho certeza que uma é o Windows e outra é o ubuntu
<thiago64> O resto não sei o que é
<Romildo_Vitorino> na meu pc ta assim, uma partição de 500mb (recovery do windows 10), uma de 211gb com o windows 10, uma de 100gb com backup e duas partições logicas sendo uma ext4 pro ubuntu e uma swap
<thiago64> Parece que as pessoas organizam as partições delas, hoje é a primeira vez que tento mexer de propósito
<thiago64> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/S17EoLHc/irccloudcapture1731847336.jpg
<Romildo_Vitorino> que salada, vc tem varias partiçoes de recuperação
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom, precisa dar uma organizada
<thiago64> se a partição do Ubuntu está ali (185gb) então deve que ser uma das opções que o Barna falou
<Romildo_Vitorino> pode ser
<thiago64> Vou mexer nessas coisas
<thiago64> O que são as de recuperação?
<Romildo_Vitorino> sao partiçoes que guardam toda a informação de boot e de recuperação do sistema, tipo o registro do windows, para o caso de precisar voltar uma versao anterior
<Romildo_Vitorino> no windows 7 ele tem 100mb, no windows 8 e 8.1 350mb e no 10 tem 500mb
<thiago64> se não for 1 aí deve ser 1a então eu tento recuperar o que der
<thiago64> Como eu restauraria pra uma dessas aí?
<thiago64> Talvez conserte meu wi fi
<Romildo_Vitorino> melhor tentar ver se é problema de driver
<thiago64> OK obrigado todos
<thiago64> Vou ver aí
<astroo-> ok
<thiago64> Boas infos
<thiago64> Tchau flw
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-10
<Picasso_DF> Pessoal, meu ntfs (partição) está usando 96% do cpu o que pode ser isso e como resolver?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<KurtKraut> Picasso_DF, Qual o nome exato do processo?
<Picasso_DF> pera ai
<Picasso_DF> tá assim no top
<Picasso_DF>  4850 root      20   0   14892   3204   1876 R  58,3  0,1   0:22.26 mount.ntfs
<Picasso_DF> fica pulando de 58% pra 96% ou as vezes mais.
<KurtKraut> Picasso_DF, Você manda algum software seu no Linux salvar coisas numa partição NTFS, por exemplo, torrent?
<Picasso_DF> isso
<Picasso_DF> torrent ta indo os files pra lá.
<KurtKraut> Picasso_DF, Seu Ubuntu está na versão mais atual?
<Picasso_DF> 14.04
<Picasso_DF> Se transformar a partição em ext4 o problema é resolvido você sabe KurtKraut ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lobo__> como invadir outro pc
<MisterSanderson> Oi.
<MisterSanderson> Eu tenho que instalar Ubuntu em meu nebook em breve, mas não sei se vou poder esperar o lançamento da 16.04. Como proceder?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Elfon_> pessoal, preciso mudar o gid de um grupo...posso alterar no /etc/passar?
<oliverio> Elfon_, pode
<Elfon_>  oliverio: tem como mudar o id de um grupo existente?
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<contemlux> Olá, alguém pode me ajudar? Minha interface ubuntu não roda, quando uso startx pelo alt+F1, vai pra interface, mas sem as barras de tarefa
<contemlux> É o ubuntu 16.04.2
<omega_red> boa tarde
<omega_red> alguem vivo aqui?
<josevitor> boa tarde
<omega_red> tem como usar o mIRC no android?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<abstradelic> como falei outra hora: "QUEM SEMPRE PERSEGUIU REIS NA HISTÓRIA DA HUMANIDADE FORAM OS VIADOS" - Este é o resumo do idealismo EGOCENTRISTA
<abstradelic> COMUNISTAS SÃO IMPERIALISTAS
<abstradelic> PLATÃO, SOCRATES, ARISTÓTELES, ALEXANDRE O GRANDE, NAPOLEÃO BONAPARTE, KARL MARX, HITLER.... TODOS ELES ERAM GAYS
<abstradelic> TODOS ELES ERAM INICIADOS NA CULTURA GAY
<abstradelic> A REVOLUÇÃO É GAY
<abstradelic> TODO MUNDO SABE QUE NA RUSSIA, OS LIDERES RUSSOS COMUNISTAS SE COMPRIMENTAVAM COM BEIJOS NA BOCA
<abstradelic> O ÚNICO MODELO HETERO DE GOVERNO QUE AINDA É VIGENTE NOS LARES DENTRO CONCEITO HETERO-HEREDITÁRIO É A MONARQUIA
<abstradelic> VAI SEGUIR PLATÃO? VAI SEGUIR ARISTOTELES? ENTÃO VAI VIRAR UM BAITOLA
<abstradelic> como falei outra hora: "QUEM SEMPRE PERSEGUIU REIS NA HISTÓRIA DA HUMANIDADE FORAM OS VIADOS"
<abstradelic> os cavaleiros templários eram celibatários ? ahahahaha
<abstradelic> se eles eram celibatários então eu sou uma DRAGQUEEN
<abstradelic> KKKKKKKKKK
<abstradelic> VOCES IDEALISTAS SÃO UMA PIADA
<abstradelic> BANDO DE COMUNISTAS PAU-NO-CU
<abstradelic> IMPERIALISTAS
<abstradelic> QUANDO JESUS VOLTAR, ELE IRÁ RESTAURAR O REINADO NA TERRA E HAVERÁ PAZ OUTRA VEZ, PORQUE ELE É O PRINCIPE DA PAZ. O REI DOS REIS E O SENHOR DOS SENHORES
<abstradelic> Cesar_Augusto: A HISTÓRIA SE REPETE MAIS A FORÇA DEIXA A HISTÓRIA MAL CONTADA E ISSO É ABUSO DE PODER E ALIENAÇÃO
<abstradelic> JESUS NUNCA FOI COMUNISTA AOS MOLDES IDEALISTAS
<abstradelic> PORQUE ELE NÃO É UM PRODUTO REMANUFACTURADO, COMO OS COMUNISTAS SÃO
<danilo> Drone`: ^
<abstradelic> IDEALISMO É A INDUSTRIALIZAÇÃO DO PENSAMENTO
<abstradelic> O RESULTADO DISSO? MARIONETES IDEOLÓGICAS
<abstradelic> AQUI NÓS DISCUTIMOS LIBERDADE INTELECTUAL... ISSO SIM É CULTURA HACKER
<abstradelic> QUEM PENSA POR SÍ MESMO É LIVRE.... E NÃO OS OUTROS PENSAM POR VOCE, COMO ACONTECE NO IDEALISMO
<abstradelic> E CULTURA HACKER NÃO DANÇA A DANÇA DAS MARIONETES
<abstradelic> SE FOSSE ASSIM, MELHOR SAIREM DO SL E IREM PARA O SOFTWARE PROPRIETÁRIO
<abstradelic> PORQUE LÁ, SE DANÇA A DANÇA DAS MARIONETES
<AbsTradELic> NEM COMUNISMO, NEM IDEOLOGIA NENHUMA NUNCA FOI, NEM NUNCA VAI SER PARTE DA NOSSA !! AQUI É D.I.Y,
<danilo> !ops
<lubotu2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<AbsTradELic> IDEALISMO É MILITARISMO, É CONCEITO DE GUERRA....
<AbsTradELic> SOMOS PACIFISTAS... NOSSA CULTURA HACKER É CONCEITO DE PAZ
<AbsTradELic> SOMOS UM ALTERNATIVO A ESSA CULTURA DE MANOBRAS IDEOLÓGICAS
<AbsTradELic> E LIBERDADE INETLECTUAL É INCOMPATIVEL COM QUALQUER FORMA DE IDEALISMO
<danilo> hggdh, está aí?
<AbsTradELic> NÃO PRECISAMOS DAS SUAS LEIS MILITARISTAS
<AbsTradELic> PINK FLOYD THE WALL
<AbsTradELic> ISSO É PRA VOCES IDEALISTAS PAU-NO-CU, VAMPIROS SANGUE-SUGA
<AbsTradELic> ESVAZIADORES DE MENTES
<AbsTradELic> AQUI É D.I.Y
<danilo> ainda bem que ele saiu sozinho, chamei ops no #ubuntu e staffs no #freenode e nada
<aedigital> por mim
<aedigital> basta um /ignore
<danilo> é uma opção, mas nem todo mundo sabe usar o /ignore, se tivesse um operador resolvia o problema para todos
<aedigital> k
<flay> ola
<Programador> boa tarde
<Programador> qual a melhor banda larga fixa? Velox ou Vivo?
<xGrind> Programador, em casa eu uso net virtua
<feioso> hggdh, fila da mae
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> feioso: sim?
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Black_Shadow> Bom dia
<marcosvgds> opa, tem alguém?
<aedigital> no
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<marcosvgds> opa
<marcosvgds> alguem sabe instalar cs pelo wine?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<amigri> Boa tarde!!!! Alguem sabe me indicar um ebook atualizado do ubuntu em portugues?
<amigri> Eu encontrei esta mais é de 2007 --- ftp://ftp.ufg.br/Tutoriais/Linux/Apostilas/Apostila_Ubuntu.pdf
<amigri> Boa tarde!!!! Alguem sabe me indicar um ebook atualizado do ubuntu em portugues?
<amigri> Eu encontrei esta mais é de 2007 --- ftp://ftp.ufg.br/Tutoriais/Linux/Apostilas/Apostila_Ubuntu.pdf
<aedigital> hehehe
<mkb_13-E> hi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Tigree_> uma duvida
<Tigree_> alguém sabe me dizer se um depósito na lotérica para uma conta na caixa ao sábado cai no mesmo dia?
<Tigree_> acreditem! o suporte pelo velho IRC é mais eficiente que o suporte pelo telefone dessas empresas, uma má vontade dos atendentes, fica um transferindo para o outro e ainda desligaram na minha cara kk
<Tigree_> ou seja, a comunicação pelo IRC é mais eficiente que a comunicação por telefone só nos enrolam estes atendentes e nada de tirar nossa dúvida
<Tigree_> vida longa ao IRC :)
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-08
<PauloH> oi boa tarde, alguém ai poderia mim dar uma ajudinha, instalei o lubuntu em meu notebook e não tem som, quando tinha ubuntu não tinha esse problema, tbm já usei xubuntu e funcionava
<ubuntu> ola
<Guest478> fala pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-03
<Galvao_35> boa noite, fui abrir o gimp deu uma mensagem de falha de segmentacao, alguem pode ajudar?
<Galvao_35> https://pastebin.com/Fxg748rC
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Galvao_35> ola, astroo
<Galvao_35> vlw
<astroo-> le o privado
<sfdebug> oi... eu acessava meu Itau Internet Banking via meu Linux Ubuntu 14.04 usando o Firefox... mas agora, deixou de funcionar e diz que eu tenho que instalar o Guardião... eu já realizei a instalação do Guardião e mesmo assim, depois quando entro no internet banking ele continua dizendo que é necessário a instalação do Guardião... alguém sabe como resolver isso?
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-04
<bsamorim> y
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-07
<navplayer> B
<amatias> Olá
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-08
<iago> oi
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-30
<Guestgruye> pessoal, é simples fazer uma Lista Prévia permissiva de dispositivos plugáveis?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da 1 bom tempo pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> Guestgruye  por acaso es programador?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-31
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<ligdja> alguem conseguiu usar o nouveau com o intel xprovider
<ligdja> startx --
<ligdja> glx
<ligdja> with vram_pushbuf defrag zeroes
<ligdja> nouveau.config
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-01
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-02
<liqgdja> dale rar
<liqgdja> ae mano compartilha com o time grub uma maneira de checar o lspci vvv com o runtim ...
<astroo-> ola
<liqgdja> ...
<liqgdja> ta exigindo reggaethon
<liqgdja> #grub
<liqgdja> d+ despacito
<astroo-> por acaso es programador?
<liqgdja> dhint
<liqgdja> :D
<liqgdja> fala pro bruxo rapa
<liqgdja> grub precisa pdat
<liqgdja> sintonizar lspci built-in check
<liqgdja> lista prévia de dispositivos, controlo de autoload
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<liqgdja> aea
<liqgdja> steamOS lvm penny driv
<liqgdja> hd|ssd steamlib
<astroo-> ola
<liqgdja> diz tu cara
<astroo-> nao sei
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-03
<liqgdja> pora
<liqgdja> eses geek3s cade o nouveau-firmware
<liqgdja> sup fuc*¨&U%%&&&% navedia
<liqgdja> xp spe
<liqgdja> *spec
<liqgdja> efi bas
<liqgdja> da-lhe crocop
<liqgdja> wpress xurupitas
<liqgdja> xaomi
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh , como vai você :) ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<leonidasfyodor> Boa tarde >.<
<denisbr> leonidasfyodor: Olá
<leonidasfyodor> @denisbr Tudo bem meu rei?
<denisbr> leonidasfyodor: tudo e com você?
<leonidasfyodor> @denisbr Tudo na paz. Voltando a usar o IRC por agora. Fazia tempo que não dava um bisbilhotada por aqui. Muita gente nova também.
<denisbr> leonidasfyodor: IRC é igual Elvis, não morreu :-)
<leonidasfyodor> @denisbr Sim sim, estou tentando entrar em alguns canais "scene" mas não consigo mais acesso. Creio que já devam ter mudado ou realmente perdi acesso.
<leonidasfyodor> @denisbr És de onde guerreiro?
<denisbr> leonidasfyodor: sou de SC
<denisbr> O que você diz por canal "scene" ?
<leonidasfyodor> @denisbr E está de boa por ai?
<leonidasfyodor> @denisbr Está ligado em CODEX, Razer 1911 e etc? Então!
<leonidasfyodor> Eu tinha acesso a uns canais secundários dos amiguinhos ai, porém não acessa mais.
<denisbr> leonidasfyodor: aqui estamos em quarentena por causa do COVID-19 hehehehe
<denisbr> leonidasfyodor: não estou ligado em CODEX etc
<leonidasfyodor> @denisbr Aqui em Goiás a galera ligou o foda-se. Ontem dando uma volta com minha mulher passamos em uns bairros aqui e as pessoas estavam em bar, distribuidoras e visitando os amigos. Kkkk
<denisbr> leonidasfyodor: foda
<leonidasfyodor> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warez
<leonidasfyodor> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warez_scene
<leonidasfyodor> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_warez_groups
<leonidasfyodor> Isso vai lhe ajudar a entender o que estou dizendo.
<denisbr> leonidasfyodor: interessante
<leonidasfyodor> @denisbr Sim sim :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-04
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh , como vai você ?
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-05
<hexhaxtron> Ola a todos
<astroo-> ola
<hexhaxtron> astroo- podes clicar 2 ou 3 vezes no ad do meu blog?
<hexhaxtron> Queria ver se esta a dar bem
<astroo-> le o privado
